# Challenge Board



## Zhorken

*The Challenge Board*​The Challenge Board lies West of ASB Central on the side of a well-worn road. An old, broad plank of wood stands fixed to a post, worn smooth by time and the weather. Hundreds of paper notes flutter in the breeze, pinned on in layers, each one describing a challenge in a hastily written scrawl or a meticulously typed form. This is where the battlers of Asber issue challenges, whether open to anybody or to a particular trainer in a long-running vendetta. Every now and then you'll see an ASB administrative trying to navigate the layers of paper notes, taking old posts down, but most of the traffic is from active trainers seeking to test their abilities. 

All battles function via the Challenge Board. This is where you take up a challenge or start your own battle, and wait for a referee to claim it and start a new thread. Challenges generally work by this format:

*Format:* This is where you determine what kind of battle you’ll be playing. Key elements here are the number of Pokémon each team uses, and how many Pokémon each player has out at once. For example, 3vs3 single would mean that each player has three Pokémon, but only one is on field at a time. 4vs4 double means each player has four Pokémon, and each player has two Pokémon on field. 

*Style:* This describes how easily you can switch out Pokémon. In set style, when a Pokémon is recalled it is considered knocked out and can no longer be used in battle. In switch style, Pokémon can be withdrawn out of battle freely without being considered knocked out.

*DQ Time:* The disqualification time is how long a player has to post commands in the battle threads before being disqualified. This is also how long a referee has to post a reffing before an emergency referee can step in to continue the battle. The standard DQ time is one week. DQ times for players can be amended by a post in the Absence Sheet.

*Damage Cap:* The maximum amount of damage a Pokémon can be dealt by opponents in one round (self-inflicted damage does not count towards the damage cap). This is to discourage opponents merely spamming powerful, supereffective attacks to quickly bring down an opponent without regard for strategy. Damage Caps are generally between 25% and 40%. Playing without a damage cap is possible, but is not recommended.

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves that cannot be played or are restricted in this battle. This can be dependent on the arena conditions - for example, banning weather-based moves in an enclosed arena - or in the interest of fair play or the challenger’s preferences. One-hit knockout moves (OHKOs) and direct recovery moves (such as Roost or Recover) are often banned. Chills are also generally restricted on how many can be used by each Pokémon. 

*Arena Description:* What kind of arena are you battling in? This can range from something very simple to something incredibly complex. The arena should be described in detail, including information like the size of the arena and what effects the arena has on the battlers. For example, if your battle takes place in a forest where trees can be knocked down on opponents, you need to define what kind of attacks can do that, and how much damage would be dealt.

*Additional Rules:* Any other restrictions or notes should go in here, like if abilities should be ignored, if only baby Pokémon are allowed, if Pokémon heavier than 200kg are banned, etc.

You can also define whether you’re challenging a particular person or not, to prevent someone else from accepting your challenge. It’s usually a good idea to message the person you’re challenging as well, to make sure they notice. Generally, challenges are open to anyone.

Here is an example of a challenge:



			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> *Format:* 4 vs 4, single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> *Additional Rules:* Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.


You can use this template to make your own challenge, if you wish:


		Code:
	

[PLAIN]
[b]Format:[/b]
[b]Style:[/b]
[b]DQ:[/b]
[b]Damage Cap:[/b]
[b]Banned/Restricted Moves:[/b]
[b]Arena Description:[/b]
[b]Additional Rules:[/b][/PLAIN]



*Accepting a Challenge*​Once you’ve posted your challenge, it will be added to the second post in this thread under ‘Open Challenges’, until someone comes along and accepts it. To accept a challenge, you should quote the original post and accept the challenge. There is no need to post your profile link anymore, as ASB profile links now appear in the postbit.

When your challenge has been accepted, it will be added into the second post, under 'Challenges Needing Referees'.  This is where it will wait until a referee decides to take the battle and make a new thread for it. *Do not complain if a referee has not taken your battle*; everyone has to wait for battles to get taken, and this is probably going to make it less likely for a referee to take your battle.

Most battlers may only have a maximum of three battles and challenges at a time, while active referees may have a maximum of four.

Battles will remain here for a month before being taken down if a referee has not taken it. If both battlers are still willing, they can repost the battle where it will stay up for another month; if a referee still has not taken the battle, it will be removed regardless of common interest.


----------



## Zhorken

*Open Challenges*
Cynder

*Challenges Needing Referees*
Eifie vs RedneckPhoenix
​



Spoiler: Stale challenges



*Open Challenges*

Ether's Bane (Metronome battle)
Metallica Fanboy
Zexion

*Challenges Needing Referees*

Emperor_Evulz vs Sangfroidish
Meursault vs Zapi
Sandstone-Shadow vs I liek Scythers
jerm$ vs Sandstone-Shadow
Sglod vs Stryke
JacenBoy vs Wargle
Dumbang vs Stryke
Vipera Magnifica vs Eifie
Nira vs Shadow11615
Cynder vs Kung Fu Ferret
RedneckPhoenis vs DarkAura
lasagnalover9 vs Stryke​


----------



## M&F

I've been waiting for this moment.

Format: 1 vs 1 vs 1, Singles
Style: Set
DQ: 7 days, which is quite merciful considering that you literally just have to post instead of actually coming up with commands
Damage Cap: 32%
Banned/Restricted Moves: All moves but Metronome
Arena Description: Classic Metronome
After a painful destruction and a grueling reconstruction, Asber is back on hinges and bustling as ever. However, for its own good, one must subject one's work to harsh tests rather than soft ones... So, can the new and improved Asber take the same licking that its fine students have unleashed upon major cities all around the world? There's only one way to find out. From the cutting-edge modernity in the buildings where the new ASB Database is stored, to abandoned and decriept ruins such as that of the Pokémon Registration Office, nothing is safe from total annihilation -- if only the gods of random numbers shall permit it to occour.
Additional Rules: Only Pokémon who can learn the move Metronome are admissible for this battle. Pokémon need not be in the active squad to be chosen for this battle and can be sent out from the PC instead. Essentially, each participant's custom active squad for this match is consisted of all of their Metronome-using Pokémon. All Pokémon in battle will have their Energy count restored to 100% at the end of each round. Also, no experience or money will be awarded to the participants of this battle -- no rewards but the satisfaction of wrecking some good old-fashioned chaos! (All referee rewards are as regular, however)
Profile Link


----------



## Eifie

YES I AM STILL THE FIRST. TIME FOR MY DREAM TO COME TRUE. GOD DAMMIT ZHORKEN YOU LOSER WITH THE RIDICULOUS AVATAR. THAT SECOND POST WAS MINE :'(

*Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 5 years (or maybe 7 days, whichever comes first)
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Arena Description:* We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol it is up to the ref but some ideas are instant KO, instant damage up to the damage cap, instant massive damage ignoring the cap, or less damage and losing an entire round as they teleport back to the pizza (at minimum). You can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies on it and that's just gross, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Flying types and hovering things are just as susceptible to falling off the pizza as anybody else, but can fly and hover normally while on it, because anime physics or something.
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk man I just want to battle on a giant pizza OHKOs are banned. Direct recovery and chills are okay, with the caveat that a Pokémon is much more susceptible to being horribly knocked around (for example SHOVED OFF THE PIZZA OH NO) in the action while using them. Any move that requires outside resources can work given that the user can find a way to make it work using the pizza and things that could feasibly be pizza toppings (so if you want a slice of tomato, say so and giant pizza's got your back, but you're not going to be able to find water anywhere. but perhaps you could make surf work with a wave of molten cheese :o)
*Additional Rules*: Only unevolved Pokémon that have yet to evolve are allowed to behold the majesty of this gigantic pizza. I will be using Pepper (Wingull) and Wheelbarrow Dumpling or something (Swinub). Superbird will be using Houndour and Rufflet.
*Profile link:* I'm number 1!


----------



## ultraviolet

idk why you guys are fighting over first challenge when my challenge is literally in the first post




			
				ultraviolet said:
			
		

> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft  white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded  by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the  shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny  Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless  damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action  shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.
> Profile link: here


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> YES I AM STILL THE FIRST. TIME FOR MY DREAM TO COME TRUE. GOD DAMMIT ZHORKEN YOU LOSER WITH THE RIDICULOUS AVATAR. THAT SECOND POST WAS MINE :'(
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs. 2 double
> *Style:* set (not that it matters...)
> *DQ:* whatever
> *Damage Cap:* whatever
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk man I just want to battle on a giant pizza
> *Arena Description:* We are battling on a giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. Inspired by my dream of ASB reopening, which was probably inspired by Kratos. idk what happens if you fall off, somebody else decide lol
> *Profile link:* I'll add this when I get home


If I may, I think I will take this challenge. How large is the pizza, by the way?


----------



## hopeandjoy

*Format:* 3 v. 3, single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess
*Arena Description:* The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?

Let's fix that.

Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> If I may, I think I will take this challenge. How large is the pizza, by the way?


I haven't actually thought this through... relatively large compared to the battling Pokémon? If I have a puppy in the center maybe it's like... fifteen puppy-lengths in radius or something idk. Also you can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies and that's just gross, but like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor or something could totally blow a hole in the pizza or something.

I added my profile link to my original post! Do you have any preferences for DQ time or damage cap? Also for falling off the pizza, do you want it to be like, instant KO, instant damage up to the cap, more minor damage but the Pokémon that fell misses an entire round, something else? (Flying and hovering things are not exempt from falling p.s.)

Also, would you be okay with choosing our teams in advance to agree on a fair matchup? :o I just want to have a fun battle on a pizza without type advantages being like a huge factor or anything.


----------



## Zhorken

Iiii apparently need to add an option to the Database's battle thing to support matches with custom squads.

Whoever ends up reffing Metallica Fanboy's thing: ping me before you start and I'll sort that out.

Eifie & Superbird: If you do end up picking Pokémon beforehand, please make sure those Pokémon are in your squad when the battle is opened.


----------



## M&F

Zhorken said:


> Iiii apparently need to add an option to the Database's battle thing to support matches with custom squads.
> 
> Whoever ends up reffing Metallica Fanboy's thing: ping me before you start and I'll sort that out.
> 
> Eifie & Superbird: If you do end up picking Pokémon beforehand, please make sure those Pokémon are in your squad when the battle is opened.


Hmm, isn't it possible to handle these things informally? It's the way I presumed my challenge would be handled, at least.


----------



## Zhorken

Mm.  Yeah, you're right, it doesn't involve any prizes and should be kept out of win/loss tallies, so just handle that one off the record.  (Eifie and Superbird: what I said still stands.)


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> I haven't actually thought this through... relatively large compared to the battling Pokémon? If I have a puppy in the center maybe it's like... fifteen puppy-lengths in radius or something idk. Also you can't eat the pizza because it has anchovies and that's just gross, but like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor or something could totally blow a hole in the pizza or something.


 Where on the map would one get a large boulder, exactly? Can we assume the anchovies can serve as rocks in a pinch?



> I added my profile link to my original post! Do you have any preferences for DQ time or damage cap? Also for falling off the pizza, do you want it to be like, instant KO, instant damage up to the cap, more minor damage but the Pokémon that fell misses an entire round, something else? (Flying and hovering things are not exempt from falling p.s.)


Whatever you're most comfortable with, although missing a round should probably be the minimum possible penalty.



> Also, would you be okay with choosing our teams in advance to agree on a fair matchup? :o I just want to have a fun battle on a pizza without type advantages being like a huge factor or anything.


Not at all.


----------



## Totodile

hopeandjoy said:


> *Format:* 3 v. 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25% i guess idk man
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk nothing i guess
> *Arena Description:* The brand-spanking newly renovated ASB forums look nice, right?
> 
> Let's fix that.
> 
> Battle on the ASB forum. Make sure not to accidentally step on a link or something.
> *Profile link:* Here


I'll take you on! Here's my stuff.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Where on the map would one get a large boulder, exactly? Can we assume the anchovies can serve as rocks in a pinch?


Oh. I don't actually know, I just sort of pulled that out of nowhere. We could totally go with that, though.



Superbird said:


> Whatever you're most comfortable with, although missing a round should probably be the minimum possible penalty.


Let's just leave that up to the ref, then.



Superbird said:


> Not at all.


:'( I assume you read my question wrong, like "would you have a problem with..." instead of "would you be okay with..." otherwise I feel totally snubbed lol


----------



## hopeandjoy

Totodile said:


> I'll take you on! Here's my stuff.


Cool!


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> :'( I assume you read my question wrong, like "would you have a problem with..." instead of "would you be okay with..." otherwise I feel totally snubbed lol


Oh, no, I meant "Not at all" as in "totally fine with that". Sorry about that!


----------



## Zero Moment

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've been waiting for this moment.
> 
> Format: 1 vs 1 vs 1, Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days, which is quite merciful considering that you literally just have to post instead of actually coming up with commands
> Damage Cap: 32%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: All moves but Metronome
> Arena Description: Classic Metronome
> After a painful destruction and a grueling reconstruction, Asber is back on hinges and bustling as ever. However, for its own good, one must subject one's work to harsh tests rather than soft ones... So, can the new and improved Asber take the same licking that its fine students have unleashed upon major cities all around the world? There's only one way to find out. From the cutting-edge modernity in the buildings where the new ASB Database is stored, to abandoned and decriept ruins such as that of the Pokémon Registration Office, nothing is safe from total annihilation -- if only the gods of random numbers shall permit it to occour.
> Additional Rules: Only Pokémon who can learn the move Metronome are admissible for this battle. Pokémon need not be in the active squad to be chosen for this battle and can be sent out from the PC instead. Essentially, each participant's custom active squad for this match is consisted of all of their Metronome-using Pokémon. All Pokémon in battle will have their Energy count restored to 100% at the end of each round. Also, no experience or money will be awarded to the participants of this battle -- no rewards but the satisfaction of wrecking some good old-fashioned chaos! (All referee rewards are as regular, however)
> Profile Link


I would like to take up one of those spots. Here's my profile!


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Oh, no, I meant "Not at all" as in "totally fine with that". Sorry about that!


Cool cool :D I would like to use my Wingull and Swinub! Since my team is full of helpless little babies, could I request unevolved Pokémon only and all Pokémon will have 0 experience for the purposes of damage calculation? (as it turns out none of your unevolved things have <4 exp anyway so it's a moot point)

Once you pick your things I will update my first post with our teams (feel free to change your mind before the battle starts though) and some arbitrary DQ time and stuff, and a few more details about the arena.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Hoo boy, it's been a while. 

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days 
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Moves requiring a large body of water. 
*Arena Description:* Arena Ferox - A large colosseum with ample room for even the largest of pokemon. The arena is circular, and is surrounded on all sides by walls of cheering Feroxi. 

*Additional Rules:* To spice things up, pokemon in this battle can be paired up, similar to the support system in Fire Emblem Awakening. The pokemon currently on the field is the active pokemon, and at the cost of forgoing a round of actions the active pokemon can be paired with one of the remaining secondary pokemon. Secondary pokemon do not battle, do not lose energy, cannot be targeted, and instead have a 40% chance to perform a support action that round.

If the support pokemon acts during a round, there is a 25% chance that the pokemon will perform a guard action, halving the damage that the active pokemon takes over the course of the round. In return, the support pokemon will take 5% typeless damage. 

The remaining 75% of the time, the support pokemon will perform an attack action, which replaces the last commanded action its trainer gives that round. The attack acts similar to assist, and is a random damage-dealing or status-inflicting move from the support pokemon's movepool. 

If the active pokemon is knocked out, then the support pokemon becomes the new active pokemon. Additionally, although the support pokemon cannot be targeted, moves that encompass a wide area of affect have a 50% chance to inflict 5% typeless damage to a support pokemon.

Support pokemon cannot be switched out or unpaired once they have been sent out.

*Profile Link:* here


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Hm! I want to participate in a ~GRAND OPENING BATTLE~ but I don't feel like thinking. Sounds like this is riiight up my alley. Le profile. Let's destroy some shit.

EDIT: gee forum thanks for not quoting the post even though I totally hit quote.



> Format: 1 vs 1 vs 1, Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days, which is quite merciful considering that you literally just have to post instead of actually coming up with commands
> Damage Cap: 32%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: All moves but Metronome
> Arena Description: Classic Metronome
> After a painful destruction and a grueling reconstruction, Asber is back  on hinges and bustling as ever. However, for its own good, one must  subject one's work to harsh tests rather than soft ones... So, can the  new and improved Asber take the same licking that its fine students have  unleashed upon major cities all around the world? There's only one way  to find out. From the cutting-edge modernity in the buildings where the  new ASB Database is stored, to abandoned and decriept ruins such as that  of the Pokémon Registration Office, nothing is safe from total  annihilation -- if only the gods of random numbers shall permit it to  occour.
> Additional Rules: Only Pokémon who can learn the move Metronome are  admissible for this battle. Pokémon need not be in the active squad to  be chosen for this battle and can be sent out from the PC instead.  Essentially, each participant's custom active squad for this match is  consisted of all of their Metronome-using Pokémon. All Pokémon in battle  will have their Energy count restored to 100% at the end of each round.  Also, no experience or money will be awarded to the participants of  this battle -- no rewards but the satisfaction of wrecking some good  old-fashioned chaos! (All referee rewards are as regular, however)
> Profile Link


----------



## surskitty

I'M CHALLENGING ZHORKEN.  I'M GOING TO DIE BUT I CHALLENGE HER ANYWAY.

*Format:* 2vs2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* An Ill-fated Playground
This playground near the edge of a forest needs to be upgraded, and how better to commit insurance fraud than to set a pokemon battle in it?  Like all good playgrounds, it's shaded and has a plastic jungle gym, bars to hang from, slide, swings, swimming pool, barbed wire fence ....  You know, the basics.

Since it's a playground for kids, unevolved pokemon that can evolve only, please!
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## Zhorken

surskitty said:


> I'M CHALLENGING ZHORKEN.  I'M GOING TO DIE BUT I CHALLENGE HER ANYWAY.
> 
> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* An Ill-fated Playground
> This playground near the edge of a forest needs to be upgraded, and how better to commit insurance fraud than to set a pokemon battle in it?  Like all good playgrounds, it's shaded and has a plastic jungle gym, bars to hang from, slide, swings, swimming pool, barbed wire fence ....  You know, the basics.
> 
> Since it's a playground for kids, unevolved pokemon that can evolve only, please!
> *Profile link:* Here


hell yes


----------



## Dar

RespectTheBlade said:


> Hoo boy, it's been a while.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Moves requiring a large body of water.
> *Arena Description:* Arena Ferox - A large colosseum with ample room for even the largest of pokemon. The arena is circular, and is surrounded on all sides by walls of cheering Feroxi.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* To spice things up, pokemon in this battle can be paired up, similar to the support system in Fire Emblem Awakening. The pokemon currently on the field is the active pokemon, and at the cost of forgoing a round of actions the active pokemon can be paired with one of the remaining secondary pokemon. Secondary pokemon do not battle, do not lose energy, cannot be targeted, and instead have a 40% chance to perform a support action that round.
> 
> If the support pokemon acts during a round, there is a 25% chance that the pokemon will perform a guard action, halving the damage that the active pokemon takes over the course of the round. In return, the support pokemon will take 5% typeless damage.
> 
> The remaining 75% of the time, the support pokemon will perform an attack action, which replaces the last commanded action its trainer gives that round. The attack acts similar to assist, and is a random damage-dealing or status-inflicting move from the support pokemon's movepool.
> 
> If the active pokemon is knocked out, then the support pokemon becomes the new active pokemon. Additionally, although the support pokemon cannot be targeted, moves that encompass a wide area of affect have a 50% chance to inflict 5% typeless damage to a support pokemon.
> 
> Support pokemon cannot be switched out or unpaired once they have been sent out.
> 
> *Profile Link:* here


Fire Emblem Awakening theme? Count me in. My lame profile


----------



## Meowth

blazhy it is payback time
(this challenge is for blazheirio889 only everyone else gtfo)

Format: 3vs3 single
Style: Switch
DQ: Standard week
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned Moves: OHKO's, moves requiring a source of water
Arena: Shibuya

This battle takes place in the centre of Scramble Crossing in Shibuya, Tokyo, the setting for the game The World Ends With You. Somehow clothes and pins have entirely fallen out of fashion recently, and been replaced in popularity by Pokémon moves. At any one time, there are three majorly popular Pokémon types, which are awarded a damage bonus of x1.5 for the most popular, x1.25 for the second most popular and x1.1 for the third most popular. These start off randomly, but fluctuate as the battle progresses, and changes must be noted by the referee on completion of a round. It is up to the referee to decide what makes one type more popular than another; they may decide it's simply the type that is used most, or that there's a point where repetition gets boring and a new type would be all the rage. Frequency may not even factor into it- a particularly successful move's type might gain major popularity. Again, it's entirely the referee's decision how to work this out.

Additionally after the third action of each round Noise will appear and attack a random Pokémon. They will also drop a pin, which a Pokémon can sacrifice an action and retrieve, adding a new move to its repertoire until the end of the battle or such time that it discards the pin to pick up a new one. Unclaimed pins vanish when new ones are dropped. There is a 50% chance of each of their two pins being dropped. The Noise that may appear and the pins they drop are as follows:

*Tradishfrog *(20% chance of appearing); deals 1% Water damage and drops Frog (Soak) or Lightning Pawn (Electro Ball)

*Alterna Wolf* (15% chance of appearing); deals 2% Normal damage and drops Wolf (Extremespeed) or Cure Drink (Milk Drink) _(the Cure Drink pin is discarded after one use)_

*Wall of Grizzly* (5% chance of appearing); deals 5% Fighting damage and drops Grizzly (Boomburst) or Wonder Magnum (Pin Missile)

*Death Thrash Mink* (10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Flying damage and drops Mink (Hurricane) or 1000 Yen _(adds $1 to the prize money of the trainer whose Pokémon picks it up- can be picked up/held if the Pokémon has other pins, but no more than 3 can be picked up per Pokémon)_

*Shrew Wave* (10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Ground damage and drops Shrew (Mud Bomb) or Flower of Flame (Inferno)

*Metal Corehog* (5% chance of appearing); deals 3% Steel damage to all Pokémon and drops Corehog (Spiky Shield) or Love Me Tether (Spider Web)

*Progfox* (5% chance of appearing); deals 3% typeless damage to all Pokémon and drops Fox (Mystical Fire) or Blown Kiss (Draining Kiss)

*House Rhino* (3% chance of appearing); deals 6% Fighting damage and drops Rhino (Megahorn) or Rakuyo (Sky Uppercut)

*Carcinosamps *(10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Normal damage and drops Strong 'n Proud (Glare) or Crackle Pop Barrier (Reflect)

*2-step Boomer* (4% chance of appearing); deals 4% Flying damage with a 30% chance of paralysis, and drops Boomer (Dizzy Punch) or Pop Pendulum (Bonemerang)

*Woolly AOR* (3% chance of appearing); deals 7% Ground damage to all Pokémon and drops Woolly (Earthquake) or Cosmic Pull (Meteor Mash)

*Ragtime Drake* (3% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dragon damage and drops Black Mars (Fire Blast) or Drake (Draco Meteor)

*Pig Mazurka* (2% chance of appearing); does not attack. Drops Pig (multiplies prize money by 1.1 if still held at the end of the battle, but also reduces the EXP yield of the Pokémon who picked it up by 1) or a random pin dropped by any of the other Noise.

*Ovis Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Ovis (Zap Cannon) or Stalwart as the Mount (bestows Steadfast on the holder until the pin is relinquished)

*Leo Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Leo (Foul Play) or Fierce as the Flame (bestows Soundproof on the holder until the pin is relinquished)

*Tigris Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Tigris (Icicle Crash) or Swift as the Wind (bestows Keen Eye on the holder until the pin is relinquished); in any case, always drops Rhyme (Sky Attack) in addition to either of the above.

*Anguis Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Anguis (Coil) or Hushed as the Wood (bestows Serene Grace on the holder until the pin is relinquished)

*Panthera Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% typeless damage to both Pokémon. Drops no pins.

shi-booyah


----------



## M&F

Alright, time to get to work and keep making more money than Eifie.

I'll be reffing Eifie vs. Superbird, hopeandjoy vs. Totodile and surskitty vs. Zhorken. Eifie and Superbird will have to let me know when they're ready; I'll have the other two's battles up shortly.


----------



## Zhorken

Daaaang.  You fuckin rock.

Also, I haven't put Sangfroidish vs blazheirio889 on the "Challenges Needing Refs" list since blazheirio hasn't actually accepted it yet — that was the convention in the old league, right?


----------



## Eifie

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Alright, time to get to work and keep making more money than Eifie.
> 
> I'll be reffing Eifie vs. Superbird, hopeandjoy vs. Totodile and surskitty vs. Zhorken. Eifie and Superbird will have to let me know when they're ready; I'll have the other two's battles up shortly.


whatever, loser >:( thanks a bunch yo!! I'm going to edit details about the pizza into my post now so we should be good to go once Superbird chooses!


----------



## M&F

Zhorken said:


> Also, I haven't put Sangfroidish vs blazheirio889 on the "Challenges Needing Refs" list since blazheirio hasn't actually accepted it yet — that was the convention in the old league, right?


I think the convention in the old league was "negrek almost never updated the board before the challenged person accepted it", hmmm.

Perhaps you should put it down in Open Challenges, but with something like "(for blazheirio889)"?


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> Cool cool :D I would like to use my Wingull and Swinub! Since my team is full of helpless little babies, could I request unevolved Pokémon only and all Pokémon will have 0 experience for the purposes of damage calculation? (as it turns out none of your unevolved things have <4 exp anyway so it's a moot point)
> 
> Once you pick your things I will update my first post with our teams (feel free to change your mind before the battle starts though) and some arbitrary DQ time and stuff, and a few more details about the arena.


Would me using Houndour and Rufflet be okay?




Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've been waiting for this moment.
> 
> Format: 1 vs 1 vs 1, Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days, which is quite merciful considering that you literally just have to post instead of actually coming up with commands
> Damage Cap: 32%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: All moves but Metronome
> Arena Description: Classic Metronome
> After a painful destruction and a grueling reconstruction, Asber is back on hinges and bustling as ever. However, for its own good, one must subject one's work to harsh tests rather than soft ones... So, can the new and improved Asber take the same licking that its fine students have unleashed upon major cities all around the world? There's only one way to find out. From the cutting-edge modernity in the buildings where the new ASB Database is stored, to abandoned and decriept ruins such as that of the Pokémon Registration Office, nothing is safe from total annihilation -- if only the gods of random numbers shall permit it to occur.
> Additional Rules: Only Pokémon who can learn the move Metronome are admissible for this battle. Pokémon need not be in the active squad to be chosen for this battle and can be sent out from the PC instead. Essentially, each participant's custom active squad for this match is consisted of all of their Metronome-using Pokémon. All Pokémon in battle will have their Energy count restored to 100% at the end of each round. Also, no experience or money will be awarded to the participants of this battle -- no rewards but the satisfaction of wrecking some good old-fashioned chaos! (All referee rewards are as regular, however)
> Profile Link


Since this already has all its participants and it looks like some real fun, can I also volunteer to ref this match?


----------



## M&F

Superbird said:


> Since this already has all its participants and it looks like some real fun, can I also volunteer to ref this match?


Definitely ain't anybody complaining if you do.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Would me using Houndour and Rufflet be okay?


That sounds great :D


----------



## blazheirio889

Sangfroidish said:


> blazhy it is payback time
> (this challenge is for blazheirio889 only everyone else gtfo)
> 
> Format: 3vs3 single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Standard week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned Moves: OHKO's, moves requiring a source of water
> Arena: Shibuya
> 
> This battle takes place in the centre of Scramble Crossing in Shibuya, Tokyo, the setting for the game The World Ends With You. Somehow clothes and pins have entirely fallen out of fashion recently, and been replaced in popularity by Pokémon moves. At any one time, there are three majorly popular Pokémon types, which are awarded a damage bonus of x1.5 for the most popular, x1.25 for the second most popular and x1.1 for the third most popular. These start off randomly, but fluctuate as the battle progresses, and changes must be noted by the referee on completion of a round. It is up to the referee to decide what makes one type more popular than another; they may decide it's simply the type that is used most, or that there's a point where repetition gets boring and a new type would be all the rage. Frequency may not even factor into it- a particularly successful move's type might gain major popularity. Again, it's entirely the referee's decision how to work this out.
> 
> Additionally after the third action of each round Noise will appear and attack a random Pokémon. They will also drop a pin, which a Pokémon can sacrifice an action and retrieve, adding a new move to its repertoire until the end of the battle or such time that it discards the pin to pick up a new one. Unclaimed pins vanish when new ones are dropped. There is a 50% chance of each of their two pins being dropped. The Noise that may appear and the pins they drop are as follows:
> 
> *Tradishfrog *(20% chance of appearing); deals 1% Water damage and drops Frog (Soak) or Lightning Pawn (Electro Ball)
> 
> *Alterna Wolf* (15% chance of appearing); deals 2% Normal damage and drops Wolf (Extremespeed) or Cure Drink (Milk Drink) _(the Cure Drink pin is discarded after one use)_
> 
> *Wall of Grizzly* (5% chance of appearing); deals 5% Fighting damage and drops Grizzly (Boomburst) or Wonder Magnum (Pin Missile)
> 
> *Death Thrash Mink* (10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Flying damage and drops Mink (Hurricane) or 1000 Yen _(adds $1 to the prize money of the trainer whose Pokémon picks it up- can be picked up/held if the Pokémon has other pins, but no more than 3 can be picked up per Pokémon)_
> 
> *Shrew Wave* (10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Ground damage and drops Shrew (Mud Bomb) or Flower of Flame (Inferno)
> 
> *Metal Corehog* (5% chance of appearing); deals 3% Steel damage to all Pokémon and drops Corehog (Spiky Shield) or Love Me Tether (Spider Web)
> 
> *Progfox* (5% chance of appearing); deals 3% typeless damage to all Pokémon and drops Fox (Mystical Fire) or Blown Kiss (Draining Kiss)
> 
> *House Rhino* (3% chance of appearing); deals 6% Fighting damage and drops Rhino (Megahorn) or Rakuyo (Sky Uppercut)
> 
> *Carcinosamps *(10% chance of appearing); deals 2% Normal damage and drops Strong 'n Proud (Glare) or Crackle Pop Barrier (Reflect)
> 
> *2-step Boomer* (4% chance of appearing); deals 4% Flying damage with a 30% chance of paralysis, and drops Boomer (Dizzy Punch) or Pop Pendulum (Bonemerang)
> 
> *Woolly AOR* (3% chance of appearing); deals 7% Ground damage to all Pokémon and drops Woolly (Earthquake) or Cosmic Pull (Meteor Mash)
> 
> *Ragtime Drake* (3% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dragon damage and drops Black Mars (Fire Blast) or Drake (Draco Meteor)
> 
> *Pig Mazurka* (2% chance of appearing); does not attack. Drops Pig (multiplies prize money by 1.1 if still held at the end of the battle, but also reduces the EXP yield of the Pokémon who picked it up by 1) or a random pin dropped by any of the other Noise.
> 
> *Ovis Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Ovis (Zap Cannon) or Stalwart as the Mount (bestows Steadfast on the holder until the pin is relinquished)
> 
> *Leo Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Leo (Foul Play) or Fierce as the Flame (bestows Soundproof on the holder until the pin is relinquished)
> 
> *Tigris Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Tigris (Icicle Crash) or Swift as the Wind (bestows Keen Eye on the holder until the pin is relinquished); in any case, always drops Rhyme (Sky Attack) in addition to either of the above.
> 
> *Anguis Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% Dark damage and drops Anguis (Coil) or Hushed as the Wood (bestows Serene Grace on the holder until the pin is relinquished)
> 
> *Panthera Cantus* (1% chance of appearing); deals 10% typeless damage to both Pokémon. Drops no pins.
> 
> shi-booyah


Linkydink

I am going to destroy you C:


----------



## 1. Luftballon

*Format:* 2v2 double
*Style:* switch
*DQ:* one (1) fortnight
*Damage Cap:* 0%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
*Arena Description:* res did a thing again on the open ocean

We return to this place which seemed empty, except for the ocean, the air above it, overcast clouds, and the visitors. There still is no land; pokémon which cannot fly, float, swim, or otherwise support themselves are ineligible to participate. But, we know now ... in his house at Ci'hlur Hæbrn, dead Hjougnr lies in dreamless slumber ...

But, well, this time the involved parties were _aware_ of such a thing, and this time, as a precaution, they have brought the Great Baton of the Boss Lady of the First Days before the Great Fire and the Ruin After to ward off damage.

(―and don't let anyone convince you that it's a precaution against res having rigged the arena! slander! lies!)

... they may have overdone it.

Rain Dance comes into effect at the beginning of each round. At the end of each odd-numbered round, a water spout effect, generated by a source equivalent to a final-stage water-type pokémon at full health, affects all battlers, ignoring any evasion modifiers. This _is_ affected by the damage cap.

... the damage cap is 0%.

*Profile link:* present


----------



## Zexion

Not to hard of a battle to hopefully get back into this.

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Rest
*Arena Description:* Mt Pyre Summit -- Mountain summit battling! Be careful not to fall of the edge. (Though magic prevents this from happening. Safety first!)
*Additional Rules:* Pokemon must be in their lowest evolutionary stage. Pokemon that are unable to evolve are not permitted.
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## surskitty

Zexion said:


> Not to hard of a battle to hopefully get back into this.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Rest
> *Arena Description:* Mt Pyre Summit -- Mountain summit battling! Be careful not to fall of the edge. (Though magic prevents this from happening. Safety first!)
> *Additional Rules:* Pokemon must be in their lowest evolutionary stage. Pokemon that are unable to evolve are not permitted.
> *Profile link:* Here


I'll take this!

http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/4-surskitty


----------



## RespectTheBlade

1. Luftballon said:


> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* one (1) fortnight
> *Damage Cap:* 0%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* res did a thing again on the open ocean
> 
> We return to this place which seemed empty, except for the ocean, the air above it, overcast clouds, and the visitors. There still is no land; pokémon which cannot fly, float, swim, or otherwise support themselves are ineligible to participate. But, we know now ... in his house at Ci'hlur Hæbrn, dead Hjougnr lies in dreamless slumber ...
> 
> But, well, this time the involved parties were _aware_ of such a thing, and this time, as a precaution, they have brought the Great Baton of the Boss Lady of the First Days before the Great Fire and the Ruin After to ward off damage.
> 
> (―and don't let anyone convince you that it's a precaution against res having rigged the arena! slander! lies!)
> 
> ... they may have overdone it.
> 
> Rain Dance comes into effect at the beginning of each round. At the end of each odd-numbered round, a water spout effect, generated by a source equivalent to a final-stage water-type pokémon at full health, affects all battlers, ignoring any evasion modifiers. This _is_ affected by the damage cap.
> 
> ... the damage cap is 0%.
> 
> *Profile link:* present


I'll take this. Probably going to drown.

(also, by 0% cap do you mean no cap? or that moves do no damage? I'm slightly confused. )


----------



## 1. Luftballon

RespectTheBlade said:


> I'll take this. Probably going to drown.
> 
> (also, by 0% cap do you mean no cap? or that moves do no damage? I'm slightly confused. )


I mean the cap is 0%. damage subject to the damage cap is capped to 0%.


----------



## Noctowl

Well, I will make a short and sweet one, just to get the ball rolling.

Format: 1v1 Singles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.
Additional Rules:
Profile link:here


----------



## Ether's Bane

Noctowl said:


> Well, I will make a short and sweet one, just to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Format: 1v1 Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
> Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.
> Additional Rules:
> Profile link:here


I'll take it!

My profile


----------



## Herbe

This seems really cool. Here's a try for my first battle:

*Format:*2v2 singles
*Style:*Switch
*DQ:*1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery
*Arena Description:* We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.2x speed. (Would this mean that like, Purrloin with 66 speed gets 99 speed on the arena? Correct me if I am wrong. Edit, I know how it works now.) (And also is this legal?)
*Profile link:* :link Profile


----------



## Zero Moment

Lilypad said:


> This seems really cool. Here's a try for my first battle:
> 
> *Format:*2v2 singles
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO and direct recovery
> *Arena Description:* We are playing... in a giant litter box. That's right, a giant litter box. Of course the trainers are standing outside of it, and besides it's clean anyway... right? Ground and rock type attacks are boosted 3%. Obvious cat types (Skitty, Purrloin, Meowth, Glameow, maybe more) gain 1.5% speed. (Would this mean that like, Purrloin with 66 speed gets 99 speed on the arena? Correct me if I am wrong.) (And also is this legal?)
> *Profile link:* :link Profile


idk 1.5% isn't much
I'll take this


----------



## Herbe

Zero Moment said:


> idk 1.5% isn't much
> I'll take this


What would be reasonable? (For future things. I have no idea how to do the proportions on this. I'm not going to change it now though.)


----------



## Eifie

Lilypad said:


> What would be reasonable? (For future things. I have no idea how to do the proportions on this. I'm not going to change it now though.)


I think you mean 1.5x, not 1.5%.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Noctowl said:


> Well, I will make a short and sweet one, just to get the ball rolling.
> 
> Format: 1v1 Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Rest
> Arena Description: A small forest, with a few ogres sleeping in some camps in little alcoves in the forest. They will tend to leave pokemon alone, unless directly attacked, then they will do 5% damage to the nearest pokemon and go back to sleep.
> Additional Rules:
> Profile link:here





Ether's Bane said:


> I'll take it!
> 
> My profile


I'll ref it.


----------



## Gevaisa

I took a look at this before I joined, and it looked cool. I wasn't expecting it to reopen this quickly.
Anyways, since there don't seem to be any open challenges, here's one for my first battle.
Format: 2vs2 single
Style: Set
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs
Arena Description: A Flat, Grassy Expanse
The arena is a grassy plain, with little variation in height. If a person weren't paying attention, they might describe it as sunny, but, despite the brightness, there aren't actually any celestial bodies visible in the sky. The grass waves slightly, despite there not being any noticeable wind. Trampled grass, or any alterations made to the battlefield, will correct themselves once nobody's looking at them. It doesn't seem to have any borders. How the battlers got there is a small mystery.
Flying pokemon are advised not to go higher than about one and a third kilometers above the ground. The battling pokemon are also advised not to get so far away from each other that they're out each out of the other's sight range, although visual obstruction shouldn't cause problems.
Profile link


----------



## Herbe

Eifie said:


> I think you mean 1.5x, not 1.5%.


YES that's exactly what I meant. I totally forgot how that worked for a moment I guess. ZM you still taking this? Sorry for the misunderstanding. (If its a dealbreaker then I guess we'll still play it like the original.)


----------



## Zero Moment

Lilypad said:


> YES that's exactly what I meant. I totally forgot how that worked for a moment I guess. ZM you still taking this? Sorry for the misunderstanding. (If its a dealbreaker then I guess we'll still play it like the original.)


Ja, I was making a joke based on the typo. But tbh x1.2 would be a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Herbe

Ok, I'll edit as appropriate.


----------



## M&F

Taking Lilypad vs. Zero Moment. Battle will be up shortly.


----------



## DarkAura

Gevaisa said:


> I took a look at this before I joined, and it looked cool. I wasn't expecting it to reopen this quickly.
> Anyways, since there don't seem to be any open challenges, here's one for my first battle.
> Format: 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs
> Arena Description: A Flat, Grassy Expanse
> The arena is a grassy plain, with little variation in height. If a person weren't paying attention, they might describe it as sunny, but, despite the brightness, there aren't actually any celestial bodies visible in the sky. The grass waves slightly, despite there not being any noticeable wind. Trampled grass, or any alterations made to the battlefield, will correct themselves once nobody's looking at them. It doesn't seem to have any borders. How the battlers got there is a small mystery.
> Flying pokemon are advised not to go higher than about one and a third kilometers above the ground. The battling pokemon are also advised not to get so far away from each other that they're out each out of the other's sight range, although visual obstruction shouldn't cause problems.
> Profile link


I'll take this one! It'll be so much fun battling again!

Link to my profile


----------



## Zora of Termina

Posting an open challenge since none of my broskis have returned yet. 

*Format:* 1v1 single

*Style:* Set

*DQ Time:* 5 days

*Damage Cap:* 30%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery moves, Chills limited to 3/pokemon

*Arena Description:* Just A Plain-Ass Field

That's it, it's literally just a field. It's grassy. The sky is nice and blue and ripe for weather moves. There's a pond over there for water-types. It's pretty flat and overall boring. The designated arena is about two Wailords long and one Wailord wide. Anything goes, you know unless it's in the banned moves.

*Additional Rules:* Nope.

*Profile Link:* boop


----------



## M&F

Zora of Termina said:


> Posting an open challenge since none of my broskis have returned yet.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> *DQ Time:* 5 days
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery moves, Chills limited to 3/pokemon
> 
> *Arena Description:* Just A Plain-Ass Field
> 
> That's it, it's literally just a field. It's grassy. The sky is nice and blue and ripe for weather moves. There's a pond over there for water-types. It's pretty flat and overall boring. The designated arena is about two Wailords long and one Wailord wide. Anything goes, you know unless it's in the banned moves.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Nope.
> 
> *Profile Link:* boop


I'm going to need to fight an actual battle sooner or later, so I'll take you on.

profile link


----------



## Zhorken

Aaaand I'll ref it.


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh my god I thought this day might never come.  Come at me, world!

*Format:* 3v3 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 25%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct heals
*Arena Description:* Inside the Magic Typewriter

_It was a dark, stormy night..._

The inner workings of the giant, omnipotent magic typewriter are yours to destroy battle in.  For those refs/battlers who aren't familiar with how a typewriter works, neither am I what's important is that when the letters are hit, metal blocks with letter-shaped engravings fly up on poles and smack a black ink ribbon.  There's a platform within that's of an arbitrary size; it's big enough for the battlers and it's big enough that there's no danger of falling off.  There's enough room for any sort of movement, but there's no water, and there's no earth, so no digging.  Just a platform for standing.

At the end of the round, a sentence is typed into the typewriter.  The typewriter, being magic, will then warp reality for the next round.  This warp is up to the referee after the first round, and the effects disappear at the end of the round.  The warp must also be impartial, and affect both battlers equally.  When the sentence is entered, the letters go flying, so at the end of the round, each Pokemon has a 10% chance (25% if they have not moved from the spot they began the round in) of being smacked with a metal letter and pressed into the ink ribbon; this will cause 3% damage and cover the Pokemon in black ink for the next round, raising evasion by 1 and lowering accuracy by 1 (unless the Pokemon has no eyes/is blind).  This ink can be washed off with water, but will also fade at the end of the next round.

The first round begins with the classic "It was a dark, stormy night..." which causes the first round of the battle to have rainy weather.

*Profile link:* Here

Edit: because a third party arena effect was a late-night idea and is completely unnecessary since the ref can do it.


----------



## The Omskivar

I'll ref Zexion v. Surskitty!  I'll put the thread up right now.


----------



## Phantom

*Format:* 2v2 single

*Style:* Set

*DQ Time:* 5 days

*Damage Cap:* 30%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery moves

*Arena Description:* Asber Stadium

Large poké arena designed for simple and quick battles. About the size roughly of a soccer field, made of solid concrete. High walls surround the arena, protecting potential fans from getting injured during the battle. In the center a poké ball is painted onto the grould, a large white rectangle painted around the main battle area, with smaller rectangles indicating where the trainers are to stand. 

(Imagine Indigo Plateau or any of the other major Stadium's basic arenas.)

*Additional Rules:* NA

*Profile Link:* Howdy.


----------



## Dar

Phantom said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> *DQ Time:* 5 days
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery moves
> 
> *Arena Description:* Asber Stadium
> 
> Large poké arena designed for simple and quick battles. About the size roughly of a soccer field, made of solid concrete. High walls surround the arena, protecting potential fans from getting injured during the battle. In the center a poké ball is painted onto the grould, a large white rectangle painted around the main battle area, with smaller rectangles indicating where the trainers are to stand.
> 
> (Imagine Indigo Plateau or any of the other major Stadium's basic arenas.)
> 
> *Additional Rules:* NA
> 
> *Profile Link:* Howdy.


I'll take this as well. Profile is in my signature.


----------



## ultraviolet

Dar said:


> I'll take this as well. Profile is in my signature.



please link your profile! lots of people have sigs turned off.


----------



## Mai

blazheirio889 said:


> Linkydink
> 
> I am going to destroy you C:


Reffing this!


----------



## Dragon

Phantom said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> *DQ Time:* 5 days
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery moves
> 
> *Arena Description:* Asber Stadium
> 
> Large poké arena designed for simple and quick battles. About the size roughly of a soccer field, made of solid concrete. High walls surround the arena, protecting potential fans from getting injured during the battle. In the center a poké ball is painted onto the grould, a large white rectangle painted around the main battle area, with smaller rectangles indicating where the trainers are to stand.
> 
> (Imagine Indigo Plateau or any of the other major Stadium's basic arenas.)
> 
> *Additional Rules:* NA
> 
> *Profile Link:* Howdy.





Dar said:


> I'll take this as well. Profile is in my signature.


I'll ref you guys!


----------



## Dar

ultraviolet said:


> please link your profile! lots of people have sigs turned off.


Oh, forgot you can do that, thanks. I'll do that in the future.


----------



## nastypass

calling all surskitties

*Format:* 2 v 2 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, pure recovery moves, rest
*Arena Description:* A large field of shin-high grass stretches farther than the eye - or anyone's pair of binoculars - can see. A stream flows from north to south through the arena, with a few scattered rocks by its edge.  It's about a meter and a half wide, and half a meter deep. It isn't flowing very fast; just about any Pokémon that can swim should be fine if they fall in.
*Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault


----------



## Ether's Bane

Format: 3v3, Single
Style: Set
DQ Time: 4 days
Damage Cap: 60%
Banned moves: OHKOs, Evasion, Swagger
Arena Description: In front of a radio tower

Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage.

Profile: http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/30-ethers-bane


----------



## Music Dragon

ultraviolet said:


> idk why you guys are fighting over first challenge when my challenge is literally in the first post
> 
> 
> 
> This is a challenge for Music Dragon!
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.
> Profile link: here
Click to expand...

I accepting your challenge! Here is my profile!


----------



## surskitty

Meursault said:


> calling all surskitties
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, pure recovery moves, rest
> *Arena Description:* A large field of shin-high grass stretches farther than the eye - or anyone's pair of binoculars - can see. A stream flows from north to south through the arena, with a few scattered rocks by its edge.  It's about a meter and a half wide, and half a meter deep. It isn't flowing very fast; just about any Pokémon that can swim should be fine if they fall in.
> *Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault


And at least three surskitties shall accept!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Meursault said:


> calling all surskitties
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, pure recovery moves, rest
> *Arena Description:* A large field of shin-high grass stretches farther than the eye - or anyone's pair of binoculars - can see. A stream flows from north to south through the arena, with a few scattered rocks by its edge.  It's about a meter and a half wide, and half a meter deep. It isn't flowing very fast; just about any Pokémon that can swim should be fine if they fall in.
> *Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault





surskitty said:


> And at least three surskitties shall accept!


I'll ref this one.


----------



## blazheirio889

Music Dragon said:


> I accepting your challenge! Here is my profile!


Guess I'll take this one. Feel free to take your time with the first set of commands, btw, 'cuz I'll probably be fairly busy until the 13th?


----------



## Meowth

Ether's Bane said:


> the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage


just fyi, always use fractions or preferably decimals for this sort of thing ("1/4 more damage" or "1.25x damage"), since "25% damage" is taken to mean 25 whole HP of damage in ASB, which I doubt is what you mean.

And while I'm here, imma claim Gevaisa vs DarkAura to try and get my reffing legs back. (I've not been added to the list of approved referees in the Ref HQ or anything, but Zhorken said in the re-opening announcement that I didn't need to retake the entry test or anything so I'm assuming I'm good.)


----------



## nastypass

And an open challenge, I guess.

*Format:* 2 v 2 singles
*Style:* switch
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, direct recovery, rest, chill limited to 3 per pokemon
*Arena Description:* A stand of tall evergreen trees are covered in snow. The hill they're standing on is covered in snow. _I'm_ covered in snow. Everything is covered in snow. The snow isn't very deep yet, only about 4 or 5 inches, but it's still coming down at about an inch or two every round. If the snow gets to be over a foot deep, non-Ice Pokémon on the ground are reduced one stage in speed. Rain Dance has the same effect as Hail, and both last for 8 actions instead of the usual 5. The clouds are too thick for Sunny Day to take effect.
*Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault


----------



## Dragon

Challenge for Mai!

*Format:* 1v1 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ Time:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, pure recovery moves, Chills 5/pokemon

*Arena Description:* Final Destination

Final Destination, no items, Fox only.

A large floating platform drifting through the scenic nebulas and galaxies of outer space, except fake space, with oxygen. An (inaccessible) pool of water has been installed below the stage; water can be drawn up through vents in the platform for attacks. The ref can decide what happens if you fall off the stage.

Additional rules: items aren't actually banned and you don't have to use fox

Profile link!


----------



## Wargle

Ether's Bane said:


> Format: 3v3, Single
> Style: Set
> DQ Time: 4 days
> Damage Cap: 60%
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Evasion, Swagger
> Arena Description: In front of a radio tower
> 
> Pretty standard battlefield, except that the radio waves amplify Electric-type attacks and cause them to do 25% more damage.
> 
> Profile: http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/30-ethers-bane


If no one's taken this I might as well if that's ok. 


asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/15-wargle


----------



## The Omskivar

Meursault said:


> And an open challenge, I guess.
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 singles
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, direct recovery, rest, chill limited to 3 per pokemon
> *Arena Description:* A stand of tall evergreen trees are covered in snow. The hill they're standing on is covered in snow. _I'm_ covered in snow. Everything is covered in snow. The snow isn't very deep yet, only about 4 or 5 inches, but it's still coming down at about an inch or two every round. If the snow gets to be over a foot deep, non-Ice Pokémon on the ground are reduced one stage in speed. Rain Dance has the same effect as Hail, and both last for 8 actions instead of the usual 5. The clouds are too thick for Sunny Day to take effect.
> *Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault


I'll take this!


----------



## Mai

Dragon said:


> Challenge for Mai!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, pure recovery moves, Chills 5/pokemon
> 
> *Arena Description:* Final Destination
> 
> Final Destination, no items, Fox only.
> 
> A large floating platform drifting through the scenic nebulas and galaxies of outer space, except fake space, with oxygen. An (inaccessible) pool of water has been installed below the stage; water can be drawn up through vents in the platform for attacks. The ref can decide what happens if you fall off the stage.
> 
> Additional rules: items aren't actually banned and you don't have to use fox
> 
> Profile link!


Accepting!

Profile


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Dragon said:


> Challenge for Mai!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, pure recovery moves, Chills 5/pokemon
> 
> *Arena Description:* Final Destination
> 
> Final Destination, no items, Fox only.
> 
> A large floating platform drifting through the scenic nebulas and galaxies of outer space, except fake space, with oxygen. An (inaccessible) pool of water has been installed below the stage; water can be drawn up through vents in the platform for attacks. The ref can decide what happens if you fall off the stage.
> 
> Additional rules: items aren't actually banned and you don't have to use fox
> 
> Profile link!





Mai said:


> Accepting!
> 
> Profile


SETTLE IT IN SMASH

(I'll ref.)


----------



## Keldeo

For Dazel, here's the battle I promised you forever ago!

*Format:* 2v2 double
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon
*Arena Description:* There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.
*Profile link:* Here!

And an open challenge:

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* None!
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* All but Metronome, chills limited to 2 per Pokemon; only unevolved Pokemon allowed
*Arena Description:* What do you mean I can't learn Metronome?
A group of scientists researching the mechanics behind move learning have created a certainly non-Asber-FDA-approved drug that allows any Pokemon to temporarily learn Metronome, and the battling trainers and referee have been coerced/forced into helping test said drug. However, it's not entirely perfect yet; instead of spurring a steady waving of fingers (Metronome ~ Metronome ~ Metronome), the drug prompts a frenzied attack combination that is similar to using Metronome + Metronome + Metronome (so Pokemon that can't learn Metronome naturally must always be commanded with this string.) Also, Pokemon that can't learn Metronome naturally, being ravaged internally by the drug's side-effects, will take 2% damage at the end of every round. The actual battle takes place in a private testing facility, which is just a white-walled, fairly spacy room.
*Profile link:* Here!


----------



## kyeugh

Keldeo said:


> For Dazel, here's the battle I promised you forever ago!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery, Wish and Rest, chills limited to three per Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* There's nothing special about this abandoned research facility: linoleum floors, brick walls, confusingly placed corridors, decaying a bit. The sole lightsource of the room the battle takes place in is a chandelier on the ceiling. If its supports are destroyed, the chandelier will fall, plunging the arena into darkness and dealing heavy Steel type damage to whatever or whoever it lands on. A persistent leak in the corner can serve as enough water for moves that need it, like Surf.
> *Profile link:* Here!


Yes, this is excellent.  I'm in!

Here's my profile link, although I'll ask whether or not the one below my avatar suffices?


----------



## M&F

I'll go ahead and ref that (Keldeo vs. Dazel). It'll be up shortly.


----------



## Whirlpool

The Omskivar said:


> Oh my god I thought this day might never come.  Come at me, world!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct heals
> *Arena Description:* Inside the Magic Typewriter
> 
> _It was a dark, stormy night..._
> 
> The inner workings of the giant, omnipotent magic typewriter are yours to destroy battle in.  For those refs/battlers who aren't familiar with how a typewriter works, neither am I what's important is that when the letters are hit, metal blocks with letter-shaped engravings fly up on poles and smack a black ink ribbon.  There's a platform within that's of an arbitrary size; it's big enough for the battlers and it's big enough that there's no danger of falling off.  There's enough room for any sort of movement, but there's no water, and there's no earth, so no digging.  Just a platform for standing.
> 
> At the end of the round, a sentence is typed into the typewriter.  The typewriter, being magic, will then warp reality for the next round.  This warp is up to the referee after the first round, and the effects disappear at the end of the round.  The warp must also be impartial, and affect both battlers equally.  When the sentence is entered, the letters go flying, so at the end of the round, each Pokemon has a 10% chance (25% if they have not moved from the spot they began the round in) of being smacked with a metal letter and pressed into the ink ribbon; this will cause 3% damage and cover the Pokemon in black ink for the next round, raising evasion by 1 and lowering accuracy by 1 (unless the Pokemon has no eyes/is blind).  This ink can be washed off with water, but will also fade at the end of the next round.
> 
> The first round begins with the classic "It was a dark, stormy night..." which causes the first round of the battle to have rainy weather.
> 
> *Profile link:* Here
> 
> Edit: because a third party arena effect was a late-night idea and is completely unnecessary since the ref can do it.


If no one else has taken this, I will!


----------



## Momo(th)

*Format:* 3 v 3, single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 33%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct recovery moves, and Earthquake/Earth Power
*Arena Description:* The Soaked City at Night
Thunder echoing across a long distance, this is the pinnacle of human architecture and technology; a gigantic, sprawling city, wrapped in miles of endless roads, and boasted a population of well in the millions of humans and pokemon. The city is planted with hundreds of sleek skyscrapers and dark buildings, yet despite the sheer scale of the city, and the number of living organisms, it was a remarkably clean metropolis, thanks to of course the abundance of services of pokemon and officials.

Normally battles are very difficult to hold outside. Of course, there were facilities specialized for battling, but with the sheer amount of trainers, it was rare to find one that was available making,  the only other options to either host underground battles and risk incarceration, or to leave. This battle is one of the former. 

The time of day is barely past eight o'clock. The city was much more quiet than usual, having endured a sudden deluge and lightning. This of course makes it much easier to host an underground battle, over a lonely street, as there was no business to be had in an empty neighbourhood. This road is 30 by 10 meters, and is completely abandon at night, other than the occasional Rattata and Pidgey, surrounded by somewhat tall but desolate apartments, relics of the city at it's older years. The weather is murky. but slowly clearing into a beautiful night skyline, and the thunder grows quieter and quieter by the minute

Due to the recent weather, fire moves are slightly weakened by 1% due to the damp covering the ground. Additionally, due to the wet surface and the electrifying air, electric moves are somewhat powered by 1%, though this water can be dried with heat and wind, and eventually the air will be normal, so this can be removed over the course of the battle. Also, the black, shiny road is very slippery, making it difficult for heavier pokemon to move properly. 

As a last note, this is still an illegal battle in the eyes of the city. Although this area is usually isolated from the pell-mell, there still runs a risk of the police arriving. Property damage and sound based attacks will make it more likely to give the location away. If they do show up, then the battle will be relocated to a different area in the city, such as a nearby empty warehouse or alleyway.

*Profile link:* In my signature ~


----------



## hopeandjoy

Emperor_Evulz said:


> *Format:* 3 v 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 33%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct recovery moves, and Earthquake/Earth Power
> *Arena Description:* The Soaked City at Night
> Thunder echoing across a long distance, this is the pinnacle of human architecture and technology; a gigantic, sprawling city, wrapped in miles of endless roads, and boasted a population of well in the millions of humans and pokemon. The city is planted with hundreds of sleek skyscrapers and dark buildings, yet despite the sheer scale of the city, and the number of living organisms, it was a remarkably clean metropolis, thanks to of course the abundance of services of pokemon and officials.
> 
> Normally battles are very difficult to hold outside. Of course, there were facilities specialized for battling, but with the sheer amount of trainers, it was rare to find one that was available making,  the only other options to either host underground battles and risk incarceration, or to leave. This battle is one of the former.
> 
> The time of day is barely past eight o'clock. The city was much more quiet than usual, having endured a sudden deluge and lightning. This of course makes it much easier to host an underground battle, over a lonely street, as there was no business to be had in an empty neighbourhood. This road is 30 by 10 meters, and is completely abandon at night, other than the occasional Rattata and Pidgey, surrounded by somewhat tall but desolate apartments, relics of the city at it's older years. The weather is murky. but slowly clearing into a beautiful night skyline, and the thunder grows quieter and quieter by the minute
> 
> Due to the recent weather, fire moves are slightly weakened by 1% due to the damp covering the ground. Additionally, due to the wet surface and the electrifying air, electric moves are somewhat powered by 1%, though this water can be dried with heat and wind, and eventually the air will be normal, so this can be removed over the course of the battle. Also, the black, shiny road is very slippery, making it difficult for heavier pokemon to move properly.
> 
> As a last note, this is still an illegal battle in the eyes of the city. Although this area is usually isolated from the pell-mell, there still runs a risk of the police arriving. Property damage and sound based attacks will make it more likely to give the location away. If they do show up, then the battle will be relocated to a different area in the city, such as a nearby empty warehouse or alleyway.
> 
> *Profile link:* In my signature ~


I'll accept this. Link is, of course, near my contact info in the header.


----------



## Momo(th)

hopeandjoy said:


> I'll accept this. Link is, of course, near my contact info in the header.


Thank youuuuu♪


----------



## Zexion

Hopefully this won't be too confusing.

*Format:* 1v1v1 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Rest, Chills
*Arena Description:* A Butterfly House!

Butterflies... butterflies everywhere! From Butterfree to Vivillon to Beautifly. But, we can't leave the moths out, so some Mothim, Dustox, and Venomoth flutter about too, mingling with the butterflies. There is a constant 5% chance that a Pokemon will attack one of the wild Pokemon instead of their opponent. Should this happen, the attacked Pokemon will use a powder move (each move will have its base accuracy and percentage):

Venomoth: Poison Powder
Butterfree: Sleep Powder
Beautifly: Stun Spore
Dustox: Poison Powder
Mothim: Poison Powder
Vivillon: Rage Powder

*Profile link:* Here
*Additional Rules:* Only Beautifly, Vivillon, Dustox, Mothim, Venomoth, or Butterfree can be used.


----------



## Herbe

Keldeo said:


> And an open challenge:
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* None!
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* All but Metronome, chills limited to 2 per Pokemon; only unevolved Pokemon allowed
> *Arena Description:* What do you mean I can't learn Metronome?
> A group of scientists researching the mechanics behind move learning have created a certainly non-Asber-FDA-approved drug that allows any Pokemon to temporarily learn Metronome, and the battling trainers and referee have been coerced/forced into helping test said drug. However, it's not entirely perfect yet; instead of spurring a steady waving of fingers (Metronome ~ Metronome ~ Metronome), the drug prompts a frenzied attack combination that is similar to using Metronome + Metronome + Metronome (so Pokemon that can't learn Metronome naturally must always be commanded with this string.) Also, Pokemon that can't learn Metronome naturally, being ravaged internally by the drug's side-effects, will take 2% damage at the end of every round. The actual battle takes place in a private testing facility, which is just a white-walled, fairly spacy room.
> *Profile link:* Here!


I'll take you up on that!
A Link Between Worlds


----------



## 1. Luftballon

challenge for mimi :33

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* switch
*DQ:* 14 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* none.
*Arena Description:* Once Upon a Wailord

This battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction this effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.

The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!

profile link


----------



## Superbird

1. Luftballon said:


> challenge for mimi :33
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* 14 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none.
> *Arena Description:* Once Upon a Wailord
> 
> This battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction this effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.
> 
> The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!
> 
> profile link


Not going to try and steal this challenge, but I'm kind of curious about how the arena is going to be safe for any fire-types or things that use sharp objects to attack.


1. Luftballon said:


> let us consider a wailord.
> 
> let us reasonably assume that the the pokédex figure of height in fact measures its longest length (by noting that roughly cylindrical pokémon with large length-to-width ratios tend to have abnormally large "height"), and that the "weight" given is a mass.
> 
> by visual approximation, we could interpret wailord proportions to be a circular cylinder with that length and diameter equal to some one-third that.
> 
> consequently, the volume of a wailord is some 266 m^3. if we naïvely divide wailord's "weight" (given in kilograms -- a mass unit, but whatever) by its volume, we find that it wailord has a density of some 1.5 kg/m^3.
> 
> now, this is just above the density of oxygen gas at standard temperature and pressure, and a bit below the density of fluorine gas at STP. we will assume that temperature of wailord and temperature outside equilibrate, and that pressure inside is no less than outside -- if it were less, wailord would have to deflate to equilibrium, unless it is inflexible, which ... would be amusing, I suppose.
> 
> note that wailord is capable of using moves such as water spout and hydro pump. it has to get that water from somewhere, and most probably stores it inside itself. it also probably has fleshy vital organs, which also have a density only slightly above that of water. keep in mind that this must all take up volume less than 0.4 m^3, and wailord has a surface area over 200 m^2, so its skin can be no thicker than 2 mm. so practically, wailord would probably have to be at a higher pressure to maintain its shape since it doesn't really have enough mass to contain a supporting structure inside -- and consequently, its skin has to be even less thick than 2 mm.
> 
> that leaves us with pretty much just gases with molar masses less than or equal to dioxygen, which, as far as I can tell, amount to dioxygen, dinitrogen, dihydrogen, helium, methane, eth[aey]ne, borane, diborane, ammonia. practically speaking, only hydrogen and helium are actually reasonable candidates for the primary constituent of wailord, because the rest are kind of massive. borane and methane, maybe. also note that helium is only normally found in the elemental state, which tends to escape from the atmosphere; and boron is rather rare. hydrogen and carbon, on the other hand, are kind of all over the place. does it surprising that dihydrogen, methane, and borane are all inflammable -- indeed, all of them are somewhat prone to spontaneously combust.
> 
> tl;dr: wailord are necessarily full of gas -- and probably likely to spontaneously combust.
> 
> wailmer is rather more dense, but consider that it doesn't significantly change through evolution, and probably has a similar composition, just with a higher proportion of fleshy parts (though not necessarily a greater amount). thus, wailmer is probably flammable. it may be useful to keep this in mind.


I will be watching this battle to see if the wailord spontaneously combusts (or gets a hole blown in it and fizzles out), and if so, what the competitors will do afterwards.


----------



## Mai

1. Luftballon said:


> challenge for mimi :33
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* 14 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none.
> *Arena Description:* Once Upon a Wailord
> 
> This battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction this effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.
> 
> The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!
> 
> profile link


Accepted~

Profile!


----------



## Flareth

*Format: 3v3 Single*
*Style: Switch*
*DQ: 14 days*
*Damage Cap: 30%*
*Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs*
*Arena Description: Simple Forest 

A clearing in a forest, surrounded by trees, is where this battle takes place. A river runs parallel, allowing Water Pokemon to join in the fight as well. This river has magical properties, making even a Wailord be able to fight in it comfortably.

*
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Dig
*Arena Description:* Land of Light and Rain

The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.

The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance.

*Profile link:* over here


----------



## Flareth

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Dig
> *Arena Description:* Land of Light and Rain
> 
> The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored water and clouds.
> 
> The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30 square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle. Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers. Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance.
> 
> *Profile link:* over here


I'll take you up on this battle!

Profile!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Flareth said:


> *Format: 3v3 Single*
> *Style: Switch*
> *DQ: 14 days*
> *Damage Cap: 30%*
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs*
> *Arena Description: Simple Forest
> 
> A clearing in a forest, surrounded by trees, is where this battle takes place. A river runs parallel, allowing Water Pokemon to join in the fight as well. This river has magical properties, making even a Wailord be able to fight in it comfortably.
> 
> *
> *Profile link:* Here


I'll take this one!

Profile


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Challenge for Dazel.

Format: 3v3 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: 10 days
Damage Cap: 30%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
Arena Description: Lego City

The capital of Lego Land. Everything from Lego Harry Potter, to Lego Star Wars,to Lego Lord of the Rings, to regular ol' Lego can be found in this sprawling metropolis. Amid mismatching buildings from different themes, rushing throngs of minifigures make their way from place to place. Any sane person would even think about battling here, considering the fragility of the place. However, these two Trainers are anything but sane, and after avalanches of paperwork and an absurd amount of begging, the Lego Government approved the battle and evacuated the city. 

The battle will be held in the Main Plaza, the very heart of Lego City. The place is amazing, sure, but exceedingly fragile. Any damaging attacks that can hit more than one target (eg Earthquake and Surf) and damaging attacks that miss will damage buildings. Each time this occurs, a squadron of Lego SWATs will charge the offending Pokémon, dealing 5% typeless damage.

Profile


----------



## kyeugh

I liek Squirtles said:


> Challenge for Dazel.
> 
> Format: 3v3 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 30%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
> Arena Description: Lego City
> 
> The capital of Lego Land. Everything from Lego Harry Potter, to Lego Star Wars,to Lego Lord of the Rings, to regular ol' Lego can be found in this sprawling metropolis. Amid mismatching buildings from different themes, rushing throngs of minifigures make their way from place to place. Any sane person would even think about battling here, considering the fragility of the place. However, these two Trainers are anything but sane, and after avalanches of paperwork and an absurd amount of begging, the Lego Government approved the battle and evacuated the city.
> 
> The battle will be held in the Main Plaza, the very heart of Lego City. The place is amazing, sure, but exceedingly fragile. Any damaging attacks that can hit more than one target (eg Earthquake and Surf) and damaging attacks that miss will damage buildings. Each time this occurs, a squadron of Lego SWATs will charge the offending Pokémon, dealing 5% typeless damage.
> 
> Profile


Accepted, of course!  Link is by my avatar.


----------



## Totodile

Meursault said:


> And an open challenge, I guess.
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 singles
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohko, direct recovery, rest, chill limited to 3 per pokemon
> *Arena Description:* A stand of tall evergreen trees are covered in snow. The hill they're standing on is covered in snow. _I'm_ covered in snow. Everything is covered in snow. The snow isn't very deep yet, only about 4 or 5 inches, but it's still coming down at about an inch or two every round. If the snow gets to be over a foot deep, non-Ice Pokémon on the ground are reduced one stage in speed. Rain Dance has the same effect as Hail, and both last for 8 actions instead of the usual 5. The clouds are too thick for Sunny Day to take effect.
> *Profile link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/36-meursault





The Omskivar said:


> I'll take this!


I'll ref!


----------



## Vholvek

This is a challenge for anybody, because Dazel is rude!
*Style:* Switches without KO.
*DQ:* 36 hrs.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, 3 Chills/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* It is a swamp, which powers up water-types. There are cypress roots that you can hide behind to evade an attack, unless a blade-type Pokemon is the attacker (because they could cut the roots). You can chop down said trees (again, if you are a blade-ish Pokemon)for 5% dmg, as well as eliminating the roots. There are 5 trees. One in each cardinal direction, on the wall,  and one in the middle.
*Profile link:* Here
Also, the ref gets to decide what is qualified as a blade. You can also chop down a tree if you know that you would normally be able to in real life. Like a Machamp, who could easily uproot the tree.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Challenge for anyone else new to ASB (anyone who has been in two or fewer battles)

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
*Arena Description:* An enormous black Rubik's cube is suspended in an endless void. A glowing light pours out of the cracks in its surface, radiating a strange kind of energy. Before each turn, the color of the light changes randomly to a hue signifying one of the eighteen types. Any moves of this type are 1.5x effective.
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## Keldeo

Visitor Message said:


> Challenge for anyone else new to ASB (anyone who has been in two or fewer battles)
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
> *Arena Description:* An enormous black Rubik's cube is suspended in an endless void. A glowing light pours out of the cracks in its surface, radiating a strange kind of energy. Before each turn, the color of the light changes randomly to a hue signifying one of the eighteen types. Any moves of this type are 1.5x effective.
> *Profile link:* Here


I'll take this! Here's my profile.


----------



## Meowth

Flareth said:


> *Format: 3v3 Single*
> *Style: Switch*
> *DQ: 14 days*
> *Damage Cap: 30%*
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs*
> *Arena Description: Simple Forest
> 
> A clearing in a forest, surrounded by trees, is where this battle takes place. A river runs parallel, allowing Water Pokemon to join in the fight as well. This river has magical properties, making even a Wailord be able to fight in it comfortably.
> 
> *
> *Profile link:* Here





RespectTheBlade said:


> I'll take this one!
> 
> Profile


Reffing this. Thread up soonly!


----------



## Dragon

Visitor Message said:


> Challenge for anyone else new to ASB (anyone who has been in two or fewer battles)
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
> *Arena Description:* An enormous black Rubik's cube is suspended in an endless void. A glowing light pours out of the cracks in its surface, radiating a strange kind of energy. Before each turn, the color of the light changes randomly to a hue signifying one of the eighteen types. Any moves of this type are 1.5x effective.
> *Profile link:* Here





Keldeo said:


> I'll take this! Here's my profile.


I'll ref this!


----------



## Totodile

Emperor_Evulz said:


> *Format:* 3 v 3, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 33%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct recovery moves, and Earthquake/Earth Power
> *Arena Description:* The Soaked City at Night
> Thunder echoing across a long distance, this is the pinnacle of human architecture and technology; a gigantic, sprawling city, wrapped in miles of endless roads, and boasted a population of well in the millions of humans and pokemon. The city is planted with hundreds of sleek skyscrapers and dark buildings, yet despite the sheer scale of the city, and the number of living organisms, it was a remarkably clean metropolis, thanks to of course the abundance of services of pokemon and officials.
> 
> Normally battles are very difficult to hold outside. Of course, there were facilities specialized for battling, but with the sheer amount of trainers, it was rare to find one that was available making,  the only other options to either host underground battles and risk incarceration, or to leave. This battle is one of the former.
> 
> The time of day is barely past eight o'clock. The city was much more quiet than usual, having endured a sudden deluge and lightning. This of course makes it much easier to host an underground battle, over a lonely street, as there was no business to be had in an empty neighbourhood. This road is 30 by 10 meters, and is completely abandon at night, other than the occasional Rattata and Pidgey, surrounded by somewhat tall but desolate apartments, relics of the city at it's older years. The weather is murky. but slowly clearing into a beautiful night skyline, and the thunder grows quieter and quieter by the minute
> 
> Due to the recent weather, fire moves are slightly weakened by 1% due to the damp covering the ground. Additionally, due to the wet surface and the electrifying air, electric moves are somewhat powered by 1%, though this water can be dried with heat and wind, and eventually the air will be normal, so this can be removed over the course of the battle. Also, the black, shiny road is very slippery, making it difficult for heavier pokemon to move properly.
> 
> As a last note, this is still an illegal battle in the eyes of the city. Although this area is usually isolated from the pell-mell, there still runs a risk of the police arriving. Property damage and sound based attacks will make it more likely to give the location away. If they do show up, then the battle will be relocated to a different area in the city, such as a nearby empty warehouse or alleyway.
> 
> *Profile link:* In my signature ~





hopeandjoy said:


> I'll accept this. Link is, of course, near my contact info in the header.


I'll take this one too.


----------



## The Omskivar

Reffing Keldeo vs. Lilypad!  Putting the thread up now


----------



## The Omskivar

An open challenge!

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 25%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert

In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts.  What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle?  Why, none!  So battle we shall!

Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed.  Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses.  The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random.  The effects are as follows:

*Tenuous Grip On Reality:* The lack of water and beating sun will cause the Pokemon to go mildly insane, ruining their concentration.  The afflicted battler will suffer a -3 Special Attack drop that cannot be removed (but does not ignore the ±6 limits), and Psychic attacks will cost 1.5x the normal amount of energy to perform.
*Turned Into A Skeleton:* The harrowing sandstorm gives the Pokemon a really, really deep exfoliation. When it's done, all that's left is skin and bones, only without the skin.  While still able to battle, the Pokemon's weight is halved, and any Physical attack made against them has an additional stage added to its critical hit ratio.
*Sunburned:* The battler is afflicted with a horrible sunburn.  Because it hurts to move, attacks that require movement have a default -1 priority, so long as their priority is neutral.  Priority moves keep their priority, but have a flat 2% recoil.
*Missing All Your Teeth:* The Pokemon stumbles upon a half-buried, irradiated shack, and scavenges a piece of anticheese.  5% health is restored, but all of their teeth fall out; this prevents the use of biting moves, and all additional moves that require use of the mouth or mouth-analogue cause 1/3 recoil damage (special moves included, a la Flamethrower, Ice Beam, etc.).
*Red Door Syndrome:* Gnasir and his Gnome Gnomads have spilled a cagn of black paignt ogn the Pokemogn, causing a thick coat to set ign.  All damage is reduced by 2% after all calculatiogns, but no attacks cagn miss the affected Pokemogn.

These effects stack, and cannot be removed by any attack or action.  At the end of the third round, the battlers will happen upon the elusive Oasis, where they can take refuge from the desert and drink from the clear water.  This removes all effects and reinvigorates the battlers, restoring 5% energy each, and the next round (every fourth round) will be fought here.  Here there is a water source, and instead of an irremovable sandstorm, an unchangeable Sunny Day is in effect.  At the end of an Oasis round, no effects are given.  The cycle then repeats itself, with new effects being rolled for after the next two rounds; in this way, a Pokemon can have no more than two effects at any one time.

After the battle, drinks are on me at the Typical Tavern.
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## Zora of Termina

Guess who's back, back again
Sable's back
And she's gonna get her ass kicked in a bar brawl

*Format:* 1v1 Single

*Style:* Set

*DQ Time:* 3 days

*Damage Cap:* 20%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nope!

*Arena Description:* The Sin Wagon Bar and Casino

Now this, this is one swanky joint. Decorated in reds and golds, this establishment offers not only the finest in... rated X entertainment, but a casino and a bar with any sort of mix you could dream. But as with any bar, it is prone to its rowdier patronage. It's a small area, so better off not bringing larger pokemon, but big enough for a couple of plastered idiots to get into some shenanigans with a battle.

Upon being chosen each Pokémon is served gratuitous amounts of alcohol and set off on their way to have a go at each other.. if they can stay on their feet. The barkeep is about as apathetic to this, it seems, as to any other bar fight; and trust they're common.
Moves are selected completely random, similar to Metronome, from the Pokémon's available move pool. Any move may be used, included OHKO's, however should they hit they cannot break the damage cap and will deal an instant 20% tops.
Both Pokémon being lit off their asses will have an inflated ego and a boosted pain tolerance; essentially giving them both 150% HP and letting them go longer. They will also have their energy boosted, making it unlimited.
The bar is full of fancy, yet amusingly destructible objects, as well; and arena damage will become apparent. Apparently, the barkeep doesn't take into consideration supernatural powers. Hopefully soon he will.

Now, bar patrons will probably crowd around and chant a drunken "Fight!" chant; they may also throw things or get aggressive. Every action there is a 1% chance of a miffed patron trying to start a bar fight with one of the Pokémon, in which case they will lose their action that turn and take 5% untyped damage to knock the sucker out.
Bottles may also find themselves flying at either competitor, and each action there is also a 5% chance of an errant flying object hurling into the ring. Of course, aim is questionable, as is the actual contents of the bottles. There is a 15% chance of is containing more drink that will restore 10% HP to the Pokémon who catches it (Whether with their hand or their face), a 15% chance of it restoring 5% HP, and a 20% chance of it dealing 5% untyped damage. Finally, at a 50% chance it will miss outright.

And finally, in this state the competitors will be less than capable of holding a steady battle. Every action there is a 5% chance of either Pokémon falling victim to temporary negative effects. There is an equal chance of one of four actions happened:

*Falling asleep:* The Pokémon will completely nod out, lowering both its defences by 3 stages until awoken and waking up after either 3 actions or after being struck by an offensive move.

*Vomiting:* The Pokémon will empty its stomach.. all over their opponent's face. This will totally gross their opponent out, and lower their defences by 3 stages for 3 actions.

*Falling over:* The Pokémon will completely lose its balance and fall right on its arse, causing them to lose that action and be inflicted with mild confusion.

*Punchdrunk Swing:* The Pokémon will forgo its supernatural powers in favour of slugging their opponent in the face. This will deal 5% untyped damage at 70% accuracy.

*Additional Rules:* Smaller Pokemon only. But that shouldn't be too big of a worry.

boop


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Zora of Termina said:


> Guess who's back, back again
> Sable's back
> And she's gonna get her ass kicked in a bar brawl
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> *DQ Time:* 3 days
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nope!
> 
> *Arena Description:* The Sin Wagon Bar and Casino
> 
> Now this, this is one swanky joint. Decorated in reds and golds, this establishment offers not only the finest in... rated X entertainment, but a casino and a bar with any sort of mix you could dream. But as with any bar, it is prone to its rowdier patronage. It's a small area, so better off not bringing larger pokemon, but big enough for a couple of plastered idiots to get into some shenanigans with a battle.
> 
> Upon being chosen each Pokémon is served gratuitous amounts of alcohol and set off on their way to have a go at each other.. if they can stay on their feet. The barkeep is about as apathetic to this, it seems, as to any other bar fight; and trust they're common.
> Moves are selected completely random, similar to Metronome, from the Pokémon's available move pool. Any move may be used, included OHKO's, however should they hit they cannot break the damage cap and will deal an instant 20% tops.
> Both Pokémon being lit off their asses will have an inflated ego and a boosted pain tolerance; essentially giving them both 150% HP and letting them go longer. They will also have their energy boosted, making it unlimited.
> The bar is full of fancy, yet amusingly destructible objects, as well; and arena damage will become apparent. Apparently, the barkeep doesn't take into consideration supernatural powers. Hopefully soon he will.
> 
> Now, bar patrons will probably crowd around and chant a drunken "Fight!" chant; they may also throw things or get aggressive. Every action there is a 1% chance of a miffed patron trying to start a bar fight with one of the Pokémon, in which case they will lose their action that turn and take 5% untyped damage to knock the sucker out.
> Bottles may also find themselves flying at either competitor, and each action there is also a 5% chance of an errant flying object hurling into the ring. Of course, aim is questionable, as is the actual contents of the bottles. There is a 15% chance of is containing more drink that will restore 10% HP to the Pokémon who catches it (Whether with their hand or their face), a 15% chance of it restoring 5% HP, and a 20% chance of it dealing 5% untyped damage. Finally, at a 50% chance it will miss outright.
> 
> And finally, in this state the competitors will be less than capable of holding a steady battle. Every action there is a 5% chance of either Pokémon falling victim to temporary negative effects. There is an equal chance of one of four actions happened:
> 
> *Falling asleep:* The Pokémon will completely nod out, lowering both its defences by 3 stages until awoken and waking up after either 3 actions or after being struck by an offensive move.
> 
> *Vomiting:* The Pokémon will empty its stomach.. all over their opponent's face. This will totally gross their opponent out, and lower their defences by 3 stages for 3 actions.
> 
> *Falling over:* The Pokémon will completely lose its balance and fall right on its arse, causing them to lose that action and be inflicted with mild confusion.
> 
> *Punchdrunk Swing:* The Pokémon will forgo its supernatural powers in favour of slugging their opponent in the face. This will deal 5% untyped damage at 70% accuracy.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Smaller Pokemon only. But that shouldn't be too big of a worry.
> 
> boop


Oh no you didn't

doop


----------



## Coloursfall

Got one here for Sylph.

*Format:* 2v2, single, set
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
*Arena Description:* _Sundial Terrace_

_"Little is known about the original architects of the giant sundial, but many continue to study feverishly to understand its origins. Each summer, on the longest day of the year, dragons from all over the world gather around the monument and etch the outline of its giant shadow into the stone floors of the terrace, an activity that has been practised since before the Light dragons ever settled."_

Situated in the lands of the Light Flight of mighty dragons on the mythical land of Sorneth, Sundial Terrace is, as its name implies, a giant sundial. It sits adjacent to a ruined temple and a cliff overlooking the sea, and is bathed in a constant, warm light. There are little bits of rubble strewing the area, though the main sundial itself is clear of debris. 

Aside from a perpetual Sunny Day effect, there is little of note about the area.

*Additional Rules:* N/A

forgot my thinger, whoops


----------



## Sylph

Coloursfall said:


> Got one here for Sylph.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2, single, set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> *Arena Description:* _Sundial Terrace_
> 
> _"Little is known about the original architects of the giant sundial, but many continue to study feverishly to understand its origins. Each summer, on the longest day of the year, dragons from all over the world gather around the monument and etch the outline of its giant shadow into the stone floors of the terrace, an activity that has been practiced since before the Light dragons ever settled."_
> 
> Situated in the lands of the Light Flight of mighty dragons on the mythical land of Sorneth, Sundial Terrace is, as its name implies, a giant sundial. It sits adjacent to a ruined temple and a cliff overlooking the sea, and is bathed in a constant, warm light. There are little bits of rubble strewing the area, though the main sundial itself is clear of debris.
> 
> Aside from a perpetual Sunny Day effect, there is little of note about the area.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* N/A
> 
> Zup


You are on,  mi Amigo

boop


----------



## I liek Squirtles

The Omskivar said:


> An open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert
> 
> In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts.  What better use for this mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle?  Why, none!  So battle we shall!
> 
> Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the weather cannot be changed.  Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses.  The harsh weather is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random.  The effects are as follows:
> 
> *Tenuous Grip On Reality:* The lack of water and beating sun will cause the Pokemon to go mildly insane, ruining their concentration.  The afflicted battler will suffer a -3 Special Attack drop that cannot be removed (but does not ignore the ±6 limits), and Psychic attacks will cost 1.5x the normal amount of energy to perform.
> *Turned Into A Skeleton:* The harrowing sandstorm gives the Pokemon a really, really deep exfoliation. When it's done, all that's left is skin and bones, only without the skin.  While still able to battle, the Pokemon's weight is halved, and any Physical attack made against them has an additional stage added to its critical hit ratio.
> *Sunburned:* The battler is afflicted with a horrible sunburn.  Because it hurts to move, attacks that require movement have a default -1 priority, so long as their priority is neutral.  Priority moves keep their priority, but have a flat 2% recoil.
> *Missing All Your Teeth:* The Pokemon stumbles upon a half-buried, irradiated shack, and scavenges a piece of anticheese.  5% health is restored, but all of their teeth fall out; this prevents the use of biting moves, and all additional moves that require use of the mouth or mouth-analogue cause 1/3 recoil damage (special moves included, a la Flamethrower, Ice Beam, etc.).
> *Red Door Syndrome:* Gnasir and his Gnome Gnomads have spilled a cagn of black paignt ogn the Pokemogn, causing a thick coat to set ign.  All damage is reduced by 2% after all calculatiogns, but no attacks cagn miss the affected Pokemogn.
> 
> These effects stack, and cannot be removed by any attack or action.  At the end of the third round, the battlers will happen upon the elusive Oasis, where they can take refuge from the desert and drink from the clear water.  This removes all effects and reinvigorates the battlers, restoring 5% energy each, and the next round (every fourth round) will be fought here.  Here there is a water source, and instead of an irremovable sandstorm, an unchangeable Sunny Day is in effect.  At the end of an Oasis round, no effects are given.  The cycle then repeats itself, with new effects being rolled for after the next two rounds; in this way, a Pokemon can have no more than two effects at any one time.
> 
> After the battle, drinks are on me at the Typical Tavern.
> *Profile link:* Here


This sounds very fun! My profile's right here.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Coloursfall said:


> Got one here for Sylph.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2, single, set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> *Arena Description:* _Sundial Terrace_
> 
> _"Little is known about the original architects of the giant sundial, but many continue to study feverishly to understand its origins. Each summer, on the longest day of the year, dragons from all over the world gather around the monument and etch the outline of its giant shadow into the stone floors of the terrace, an activity that has been practised since before the Light dragons ever settled."_
> 
> Situated in the lands of the Light Flight of mighty dragons on the mythical land of Sorneth, Sundial Terrace is, as its name implies, a giant sundial. It sits adjacent to a ruined temple and a cliff overlooking the sea, and is bathed in a constant, warm light. There are little bits of rubble strewing the area, though the main sundial itself is clear of debris.
> 
> Aside from a perpetual Sunny Day effect, there is little of note about the area.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* N/A
> 
> forgot my thinger, whoops





Sylph said:


> You are on,  mi Amigo
> 
> boop


Will happily ref this!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Format: 1v1 Single
Style: ?
DQ: 7 days
Damage Cap: 25 %
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
Arena Description: ???


----------



## 1. Luftballon

1. Luftballon said:


> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* one (1) fortnight
> *Damage Cap:* 0%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* res did a thing again on the open ocean
> 
> We return to this place which seemed empty, except for the ocean, the air above it, overcast clouds, and the visitors. There still is no land; pokémon which cannot fly, float, swim, or otherwise support themselves are ineligible to participate. But, we know now ... in his house at Ci'hlur Hæbrn, dead Hjougnr lies in dreamless slumber ...
> 
> But, well, this time the involved parties were _aware_ of such a thing, and this time, as a precaution, they have brought the Great Baton of the Boss Lady of the First Days before the Great Fire and the Ruin After to ward off damage.
> 
> (―and don't let anyone convince you that it's a precaution against res having rigged the arena! slander! lies!)
> 
> ... they may have overdone it.
> 
> Rain Dance comes into effect at the beginning of each round. At the end of each odd-numbered round, a water spout effect, generated by a source equivalent to a final-stage water-type pokémon at full health, affects all battlers, ignoring any evasion modifiers. This _is_ affected by the damage cap.
> 
> ... the damage cap is 0%.
> 
> *Profile link:* present





RespectTheBlade said:


> I'll take this. Probably going to drown.
> 
> (also, by 0% cap do you mean no cap? or that moves do no damage? I'm slightly confused. )


we'd like to call this off, it was a remarkably poorly thought-out idea.


----------



## Herbe

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Format: 1v1 Single
> Style: ?
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 25 %
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
> Arena Description: ???


Um, what do you mean "?" ? In style, it's either set or switch. Set means if you recall a pokemon, it's counted as fainted, and switch means you can switch pokemon freely. In your case it would have to be set, since you only have 1 pokemon to battle with. And with the arena description, it's what you're battling in; since this is presumably your first battle, just put like a plain field or something else like that if you don't want to deal with the hassle of complicated arenas. 

If you fix this, I'll take you up on it.


----------



## allitersonance

For Coloursfall.

*Format:* 2v2 doubles
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* everything but metronome. no red cards.

*Arena Description:* Nux Walpurgis 

High over Mitakihara, a city full of modern architecture and glass-covered skyscrapers, comes the night of Walpurgis, a powerful witch as destructive as a storm or natural disaster. She laughs as she spins helplessly in circles and brings nothing but destruction in her wake.

If only the girls who had hoped to stop it knew that the destruction was wrought not by the queen of witches herself, but instead, something far more heinous - two trainers from another world looking to have some fun.

The battle takes place on top of the upside-down witch that is slowly flying over Mitakihara. Fortunately, the massive witch provides a wide stage in the form of several gears at her base. The largest gear has a roughly 50 m diameter. In the middle, there is another 20 m gear forming a raised platform, and in the middle of that is a small 10 m gear, just large enough for all pokemon to be sent out on.. The gears slowly rotate in the opposite direction of the gear just above/below it, though not quickly enough to be a hindrance to most pokemon.

A strange power distorts time and space around Walpurgisnacht so that pokemon can't leave the arena. However, it means that no one can fall off, either.

*Other:* All pokemon start with 200% energy.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

Lilypad said:


> Um, what do you mean "?" ? In style, it's either set or switch. Set means if you recall a pokemon, it's counted as fainted, and switch means you can switch pokemon freely. In your case it would have to be set, since you only have 1 pokemon to battle with. And with the arena description, it's what you're battling in; since this is presumably your first battle, just put like a plain field or something else like that if you don't want to deal with the hassle of complicated arenas.
> 
> If you fix this, I'll take you up on it.


it's 1v1, the style is definitely relevant. (arena probably is actually though)


----------



## Coloursfall

allitersonance said:


> For Coloursfall.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 doubles
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* everything but metronome. no red cards.
> 
> *Arena Description:* Nux Walpurgis
> 
> High over Mitakihara, a city full of modern architecture and glass-covered skyscrapers, comes the night of Walpurgis, a powerful witch as destructive as a storm or natural disaster. She laughs as she spins helplessly in circles and brings nothing but destruction in her wake.
> 
> If only the girls who had hoped to stop it knew that the destruction was wrought not by the queen of witches herself, but instead, something far more heinous - two trainers from another world looking to have some fun.
> 
> The battle takes place on top of the upside-down witch that is slowly flying over Mitakihara. Fortunately, the massive witch provides a wide stage in the form of several gears at her base. The largest gear has a roughly 50 m diameter. In the middle, there is another 20 m gear forming a raised platform, and in the middle of that is a small 10 m gear, just large enough for all pokemon to be sent out on.. The gears slowly rotate in the opposite direction of the gear just above/below it, though not quickly enough to be a hindrance to most pokemon.
> 
> A strange power distorts time and space around Walpurgisnacht so that pokemon can't leave the arena. However, it means that no one can fall off, either.
> 
> *Other:* All pokemon start with 200% energy.


_Let's do this thing._


----------



## Herbe

1. Luftballon said:


> it's 1v1, the style is definitely relevant. (arena probably is actually though)


But it's not like you could switch them out anyway. Unless the way I understand it is wrong, I understand it as 1v1 singles = only one pokemon on the field at a time, and each side only can battle with 1 of their pokemon, no more no less. So if you have 2 pokemon on the AS, pick one and when it faints you cannot switch to the other one. And I suggested a bland arena just to keep things simple for what I assume is their first battle.


----------



## kyeugh

Open challenge!

*Format:* 3 versus 3, singles.
*Style:* Switch.
*DQ:* 5 days.
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's
*Arena Description:* Its' a good old fashionde SLAMD DOWN!!!1!!1  we rented out the big game court l,mao.,..,  everythingi s the same as a relugar battle accept theres' a %5 chance that 1 of your pokemon will get HIHG AS FUCK and do a randomizd action insted!!1!  i TOLD you about drugs dog...,.
(Takes place in a familiar basket ball court, which happens to be trippy as hell.  There's a five percent chance that an action will be randomised.  This chance is rolled per round as opposed to per action, and the action it effects is randomised as well.)


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Format: 1v1 Single
Style: Set
DQ: 7 days
Damage Cap: 25 %
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
Arena Description: a plain field


----------



## allitersonance

For Coloursfall, except actually canon.

*Format:* 2v2 doubles
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, attract

*Arena Description:* Nux Walpurgis 

High over Mitakihara, a city full of modern architecture and  glass-covered skyscrapers alongside peaceful rivers and grassy hills, comes the night of Walpurgis, a powerful  witch as destructive as a storm or natural disaster. She laughs as she  spins helplessly in circles and brings nothing but destruction in her  wake.

Perhaps two trainers with armies of pokemon at their disposal would have been enough to stop her. Perhaps, if they hadn't set their eyes upon her and seen a different sort of opportunity. Instead, they allow her to tear buildings apart and spew fire at the young girls who futilely struggle to stand against her, all of that just serving as the background to their own battle.

The battle takes place on top of the upside-down witch  that is slowly flying over Mitakihara. Fortunately, the massive witch  provides a wide stage in the form of several gears at her base. The  largest gear has a roughly 50 m diameter. In the middle, there is  another 20 m gear forming a raised platform, and in the middle of that  is a small 10 m gear, just large enough for all pokemon to be sent out  on. The gears slowly rotate in the opposite direction of the gear just  above/below it, though not quickly enough to be a hindrance to most  pokemon.

A strange power distorts time and space around Walpurgisnacht so that  pokemon can't leave the arena. However, it means that no one can fall  off, either. For moves requiring natural resources, if they are available from elsewhere in the city, this power will also draw rocks/water/etc into the arena so that the moves can remain successful.


----------



## Coloursfall

allitersonance said:


> For Coloursfall, except actually canon.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 doubles
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, attract
> 
> *Arena Description:* Nux Walpurgis
> 
> High over Mitakihara, a city full of modern architecture and  glass-covered skyscrapers alongside peaceful rivers and grassy hills, comes the night of Walpurgis, a powerful  witch as destructive as a storm or natural disaster. She laughs as she  spins helplessly in circles and brings nothing but destruction in her  wake.
> 
> Perhaps two trainers with armies of pokemon at their disposal would have been enough to stop her. Perhaps, if they hadn't set their eyes upon her and seen a different sort of opportunity. Instead, they allow her to tear buildings apart and spew fire at the young girls who futilely struggle to stand against her, all of that just serving as the background to their own battle.
> 
> The battle takes place on top of the upside-down witch  that is slowly flying over Mitakihara. Fortunately, the massive witch  provides a wide stage in the form of several gears at her base. The  largest gear has a roughly 50 m diameter. In the middle, there is  another 20 m gear forming a raised platform, and in the middle of that  is a small 10 m gear, just large enough for all pokemon to be sent out  on. The gears slowly rotate in the opposite direction of the gear just  above/below it, though not quickly enough to be a hindrance to most  pokemon.
> 
> A strange power distorts time and space around Walpurgisnacht so that  pokemon can't leave the arena. However, it means that no one can fall  off, either. For moves requiring natural resources, if they are available from elsewhere in the city, this power will also draw rocks/water/etc into the arena so that the moves can remain successful.


Multiple timelines are weird, huh?

Grabbin' dis.


----------



## Coloursfall

Also grabbin' Ether's Bane V. Wargle as per request! It'll be up in a few.


----------



## 1. Luftballon

reusing one I liked for probably a fairly quick evaluation/adjustment thing.

2v2 single
style: switch
dq: 7 days
damage cap: 40%
banned: none

arena: Innocuous Crypt [A spacious and mostly empty burial vault. Recoil is applied to energy instead of health.]


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Dazel said:


> Open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 3 versus 3, singles.
> *Style:* Switch.
> *DQ:* 5 days.
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's
> *Arena Description:* Its' a good old fashionde SLAMD DOWN!!!1!!1  we rented out the big game court l,mao.,..,  everythingi s the same as a relugar battle accept theres' a %5 chance that 1 of your pokemon will get HIHG AS FUCK and do a randomizd action insted!!1!  i TOLD you about drugs dog...,.
> (Takes place in a familiar basket ball court, which happens to be trippy as hell.  There's a five percent chance that an action will be randomised.  This chance is rolled per round as opposed to per action, and the action it effects is randomised as well.)


I'll take this.

Profile here.


----------



## Sylph

allitersonance said:


> For Coloursfall, except actually canon.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 doubles
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, attract
> 
> *Arena Description:* Nux Walpurgis
> 
> High over Mitakihara, a city full of modern architecture and  glass-covered skyscrapers alongside peaceful rivers and grassy hills, comes the night of Walpurgis, a powerful  witch as destructive as a storm or natural disaster. She laughs as she  spins helplessly in circles and brings nothing but destruction in her  wake.
> 
> Perhaps two trainers with armies of pokemon at their disposal would have been enough to stop her. Perhaps, if they hadn't set their eyes upon her and seen a different sort of opportunity. Instead, they allow her to tear buildings apart and spew fire at the young girls who futilely struggle to stand against her, all of that just serving as the background to their own battle.
> 
> The battle takes place on top of the upside-down witch  that is slowly flying over Mitakihara. Fortunately, the massive witch  provides a wide stage in the form of several gears at her base. The  largest gear has a roughly 50 m diameter. In the middle, there is  another 20 m gear forming a raised platform, and in the middle of that  is a small 10 m gear, just large enough for all pokemon to be sent out  on. The gears slowly rotate in the opposite direction of the gear just  above/below it, though not quickly enough to be a hindrance to most  pokemon.
> 
> A strange power distorts time and space around Walpurgisnacht so that  pokemon can't leave the arena. However, it means that no one can fall  off, either. For moves requiring natural resources, if they are available from elsewhere in the city, this power will also draw rocks/water/etc into the arena so that the moves can remain successful.





Coloursfall said:


> Multiple timelines are weird, huh?
> 
> Grabbin' dis.


I am going to ref this. Need to get my start somehow, si?
I'll toss up the thread in a moment


----------



## Herbe

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Format: 1v1 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 25 %
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
> Arena Description: a plain field


Alright then, I'll take it now. Link is near my contact info.


----------



## shy ♡

*Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35 %
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, attract, direct recovery moves
*Arena Description:* The Sea Mauville

The battle starts on the upper deck of the ship. It's been cleared of people, so there's no one stopping us from destroying what's left of it...
*Profile link:* In my info ^



1. Luftballon said:


> challenge for mimi :33
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* 14 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none.
> *Arena Description:* Once Upon a Wailord
> 
> This battle takes place on the head of a wailord at unspecified altitude. Wailord are p big, so the size restriction this effects is probably not going to be significant. There's no water to swim in, but water-type moves can surely use water from the, uh, that's clearly not a blowhole because that's where water spout comes out.
> 
> The wailord is also falling rapidly under the added weight of all these trainers and pokémon, but no need to worry!
> 
> profile link


Also taking this.


----------



## ultraviolet

pathos said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35 %
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, attract, direct recovery moves
> *Arena Description:* The Sea Mauville
> 
> The battle starts on the upper deck of the ship. It's been cleared of people, so there's no one stopping us from destroying what's left of it...
> *Profile link:* In my info ^


\o/ yes pls!
link in my postbit


----------



## Totodile

Recycling an old one for reasons.

2vs2 single
Style: Set
Damage Cap: 40%
DQ: 1 week
Banned Moves: OHKOs, direct healers
Arena: Pewter Gym

A rocky battlefield situated in an austere building. There are several large boulders scattered all over the place, and the floor is easy to dig through. Because of its type affiliation, rock-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy. The ceiling is retractable, allowing weather moves such as Sunny Day to be used.


----------



## Momo(th)

Totodile said:


> Recycling an old one for reasons.
> 
> 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> Damage Cap: 40%
> DQ: 1 week
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, direct healers
> Arena: Pewter Gym
> 
> A rocky battlefield situated in an austere building. There are several large boulders scattered all over the place, and the floor is easy to dig through. Because of its type affiliation, rock-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy. The ceiling is retractable, allowing weather moves such as Sunny Day to be used.


Sure lol, you're on.


----------



## Meowth

I have no idea why I haven't entered more battles yet. Fixing that with another recycled arena!

Format: 3v3 single
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage cap: 33%
Banned moves: OHKOs
Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory

This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything from Magikarp to Tyranitar- anything as long as it belongs to an evolutionary family. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not).  Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.

Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.

---

Profile in postbit.


----------



## shy ♡

Sangfroidish said:


> I have no idea why I haven't entered more battles yet. Fixing that with another recycled arena!
> 
> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 33%
> Banned moves: OHKOs
> Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory
> 
> This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything from Magikarp to Tyranitar- anything as long as it belongs to an evolutionary family. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not).  Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.
> 
> Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.
> 
> ---
> 
> Profile in postbit.


Takies c:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

1. Luftballon said:


> reusing one I liked for probably a fairly quick evaluation/adjustment thing.
> 
> 2v2 single
> style: switch
> dq: 7 days
> damage cap: 40%
> banned: none
> 
> arena: Innocuous Crypt [A spacious and mostly empty burial vault. Recoil is applied to energy instead of health.]


This is simple and to the point. That is exactly the way I like it. 

I will accept your challenge and dust off my battling robes... whatever that means.


----------



## Superbird

*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 7 Days
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
*Arena Description:* Somewhere in Siberia
One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage. 

The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.

There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.
*Profile link:* in postbit


----------



## RespectTheBlade

*Format:* 2v2 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs. For more, See Desctiption
*Arena Description:* A Singularity

Yep. The singularity of a black hole, some 100,000 or so solar masses. How the battlers got here is inexplicable, and how they're alive is even more so. However, they certainly aren't leaving any time soon, so they might as well make the most of it. 

Now, we're inside of a black hole, so even though physics really can't explain what's going on inside, we're going to make a few assumptions. There's nothing visible but void, and a faint distorted glow from the black hole's accretion disk. For some reason, this void acts like a flat surface, and pokemon and trainer alike are able to stand on top of it. Since we're all still breathing, let's assume there's some air. Because there's air, there's a medium for things to travel through. So, a battle can still occur as normal. 

However, this arena really isn't that simple. It'd be boring. The following effects are in place: 

First, the gravity. Since it somehow hasn't killed us, let's assume it's very, very strong instead. *The move Gravity is always in effect*, and Pokemon are not able to fly, float, jump all that high, etc.
Second, the ground. We have to be standing on _something_, and it's a flat surface.  Let's assume that there is some form of matter here. And since we can't see it, it's probably safe to call it some form of dark matter. *Ground-penetrating moves will therefore become normal-typed.* Also, not all of them will work. Dig, for example, really doesn't make much sense, and probably wouldn't be all that safe. Earthquake, however, should work, as the seismic waves will have something to travel across. Which moves work and don't work will be up to the discretion of the ref.
Time is also really weird. Time dilation is what we'd experience outside as we got closer, but inside, well, who knows? *Each round, there's a 50% chance that Trick Room will be in effect.* Additionally, *there's a 50% chance each round that Priority moves and low priority moves will have inverse priority.* (For example, Quick Attack will occasionally be at -1 and Dragon Tail will be at +6) 
This probably goes without saying, but *weather moves don't work*. In a similar vein, *moves requiring natural resources also don't work*. 
Also, we're in a black hole. There's some form of illumination, but light doesn't really, well, work. *Light-based moves (Such as Solar Beam, Light Screen, and Reflect) have no effect.* This doesn't include the electric type as a whole, even though electricity probably doesn't work here either. Let's just assume it does.
It's also probably not safe to stay inside this thing for too long. I'm guessing it'll end up distorting everything's physical properties. *Every 5 rounds, both pokemon will take 5% typeless damage and a -1 Def. modifier.*
*Profile link:* Here


----------



## ultraviolet

Superbird said:
			
		

> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> *Arena Description:* Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of  winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The  battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side.  The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for  all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if  it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's  constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like  hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep  your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while  using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and  lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon  with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can  also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat -  most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around  while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable  in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO  move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and  it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water  on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears  there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in  three actions.
> *Profile link:* in postbit


what's cooler than cool? ice cold!
alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


----------



## Eta Carinae

RespectTheBlade said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs. For more, See Desctiption
> *Arena Description:* A Singularity
> 
> Yep. The singularity of a black hole, some 100,000 or so solar masses. How the battlers got here is inexplicable, and how they're alive is even more so. However, they certainly aren't leaving any time soon, so they might as well make the most of it.
> 
> Now, we're inside of a black hole, so even though physics really can't explain what's going on inside, we're going to make a few assumptions. There's nothing visible but void, and a faint distorted glow from the black hole's accretion disk. For some reason, this void acts like a flat surface, and pokemon and trainer alike are able to stand on top of it. Since we're all still breathing, let's assume there's some air. Because there's air, there's a medium for things to travel through. So, a battle can still occur as normal.
> 
> However, this arena really isn't that simple. It'd be boring. The following effects are in place:
> 
> First, the gravity. Since it somehow hasn't killed us, let's assume it's very, very strong instead. *The move Gravity is always in effect*, and Pokemon are not able to fly, float, jump all that high, etc.
> Second, the ground. We have to be standing on _something_, and it's a flat surface.  Let's assume that there is some form of matter here. And since we can't see it, it's probably safe to call it some form of dark matter. *Ground-penetrating moves will therefore become normal-typed.* Also, not all of them will work. Dig, for example, really doesn't make much sense, and probably wouldn't be all that safe. Earthquake, however, should work, as the seismic waves will have something to travel across. Which moves work and don't work will be up to the discretion of the ref.
> Time is also really weird. Time dilation is what we'd experience outside as we got closer, but inside, well, who knows? *Each round, there's a 50% chance that Trick Room will be in effect.* Additionally, *there's a 50% chance each round that Priority moves and low priority moves will have inverse priority.* (For example, Quick Attack will occasionally be at -1 and Dragon Tail will be at +6)
> This probably goes without saying, but *weather moves don't work*. In a similar vein, *moves requiring natural resources also don't work*.
> Also, we're in a black hole. There's some form of illumination, but light doesn't really, well, work. *Light-based moves (Such as Solar Beam, Light Screen, and Reflect) have no effect.* This doesn't include the electric type as a whole, even though electricity probably doesn't work here either. Let's just assume it does.
> It's also probably not safe to stay inside this thing for too long. I'm guessing it'll end up distorting everything's physical properties. *Every 5 rounds, both pokemon will take 5% typeless damage and a -1 Def. modifier.*
> *Profile link:* Here


Sounds like a "hole" lot of fun, I'll take you on. Profile in the top right.


----------



## Wargle

Why am I only in one battle? Will anyone take this? Should I write arenas with under the influence? These can be answered by anyone who accepts this (possibly shitty) challenge

*Format:* 3v3 Double (why not)
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct heals limited to six per team, swagger, evasion boosts
*Arena Description:* An arena that has not been used in a long time


Like a least fifty years. Back when there were only around forty Pokemon discovered. This arena is a basic football pitch that was converted for Pokemon use. The grass is over grown and weeds are high around the edges, but the center is suprisingly short. It might not be the regulation 4.625 inches the League requires but it is not too tall to block any Pokemon. The seats around the arena are rusted and falling apart, and the stands are weak. Any strong moves with an Area of Effect (like Boomburt, Earthquake, Flame Burst) will weaken the stands. 

The stand only have 30 health, and went it reaches zero they will collapse in the direction of the Pokemon that did the move. The collapse will deal 15% typeless damage to the attacker, and anyone near it.

Also there is a 10% chance at the end of eacg round a few local punk kids will break in and pelt everyone with rocks, which is counted as a 3% damage rock attack. We really need to find their parents....


----------



## hopeandjoy

Wargle said:


> Why am I only in one battle? Will anyone take this? Should I write arenas with under the influence? These can be answered by anyone who accepts this (possibly shitty) challenge
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Double (why not)
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct heals limited to six per team, swagger, evasion boosts
> *Arena Description:* An arena that has not been used in a long time
> 
> 
> Like a least fifty years. Back when there were only around forty Pokemon discovered. This arena is a basic football pitch that was converted for Pokemon use. The grass is over grown and weeds are high around the edges, but the center is suprisingly short. It might not be the regulation 4.625 inches the League requires but it is not too tall to block any Pokemon. The seats around the arena are rusted and falling apart, and the stands are weak. Any strong moves with an Area of Effect (like Boomburt, Earthquake, Flame Burst) will weaken the stands.
> 
> The stand only have 30 health, and went it reaches zero they will collapse in the direction of the Pokemon that did the move. The collapse will deal 15% typeless damage to the attacker, and anyone near it.
> 
> Also there is a 10% chance at the end of eacg round a few local punk kids will break in and pelt everyone with rocks, which is counted as a 3% damage rock attack. We really need to find their parents....


I'll take this.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Superbird said:


> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Fissure, Guillotine, Horn Drill, Weather Moves
> *Arena Description:* Somewhere in Siberia
> One of the coldest places on the planet, and right in the middle of winter, too. Even a "warm" day here is barely more than -10°. The battleground is relatively flat, with a couple of hills on either side. The ground is also covered with thick snow - this impairs movement for all terrestrial pokémon equivalent to a stat drop of -1 Speed, though if it's gotten rid of somehow this speed impairment will vanish. It's constantly snowing here, though not hailing - this snow will act like hail except without the residual damage.
> 
> The bitter cold makes it difficult to concentrate, and you have to keep your body temperature up. If a pokémon does not physically move while using their action, they will take 3% Ice-type damage from the cold and lose 2% Energy, with the exception of Fire-types, Ice-types, and pokémon with the abilities Thick Fat, Ice Body or Snow Cloak. This damage can also be avoided by using or being hit by an attack that generates heat - most Fire-type attacks, or Scald, even if the user doesn't move around while using or getting hit by the attack. Finally, Sheer Cold is useable in this battle, but its effect changes - instead of being a one-hit KO move, it now has a 100% chance of Freezing the opponent completely, and it maintains an unconditional 30% accuracy.
> 
> There is no water source unless one is to melt the snow first. Any water on the ground will freeze into ice three actions after it appears there, and any snow scraped off of the ground somehow will reappear in three actions.
> *Profile link:* in postbit





ultraviolet said:


> what's cooler than cool? ice cold!
> alright alright alright alright alright alright alright


I'll grab my parka and ref this one


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ampharos said:


> I'll grab my *parka and ref* this one


Isn't that that one show?


----------



## see ya

Yo wassup I'm back with an open challenge. 

*Format*: 2v2, single, set
*DQ*: Two weeks
*Damage Cap*: 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
*Arena Description*: The Tangled Wood

A dense forest eternally bathed in night, with only the light of the bioluminescent mushrooms standing out midst the darkness. Sprites and spirits flutter by, giggling as they plan their mischief. The remnants of ruins and pathways make the occasional breaks in the trees, and a modest river runs through the forest, lined with piles of driftwood.

You stand in one of the very rare clearings in the woods at about 40 feet in diameter, but the edges are lined with thick brier bushes. Falling into them would hurt quite a bit! (2% Damage every round stuck in them)

Though there is enough light to battle by thanks to the mushrooms, no amount of sunlight can pierce the darkness. The use of Sunny Day would clearly be impossible. 

Indeed.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Sunflower said:


> Yo wassup I'm back with an open challenge.
> 
> *Format*: 2v2, single, set
> *DQ*: Two weeks
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon, Direct recovery
> *Arena Description*: The Tangled Wood
> 
> A dense forest eternally bathed in night, with only the light of the bioluminescent mushrooms standing out midst the darkness. Sprites and spirits flutter by, giggling as they plan their mischief. The remnants of ruins and pathways make the occasional breaks in the trees, and a modest river runs through the forest, lined with piles of driftwood.
> 
> You stand in one of the very rare clearings in the woods at about 40 feet in diameter, but the edges are lined with thick brier bushes. Falling into them would hurt quite a bit! (2% Damage every round stuck in them)
> 
> Though there is enough light to battle by thanks to the mushrooms, no amount of sunlight can pierce the darkness. The use of Sunny Day would clearly be impossible.
> 
> Indeed.


I have other 'mons I'd like to get evolved, so I'll take you on. c:
ye


----------



## kyeugh

Visitor Message said:


> Isn't that that one show?


ENOUGH


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Something with a bit of a gimmick/experiment that might get out of hand. I'm not the best at math, so my apologies if my calculations are a bit wonky. 

*Format:* 2 vs 2 single.
*Style:* Set.
*DQ:* One week.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* *OHKO and recovery moves.* Everything else is game. Chills are unlimited.

*Arena Description:* 
*The Office* - This is where I work. It's an office-building after hours. I'm looking to blow off some steam because my boss? He's really annoying! So let's destroy this place as much as possible!

This arena will be interactive. The objects that can be interacted with are:

- *Desks.* They may be tossed at the opponent, dealing Normal-type damage to the Pokemon from the impact. The damage done by tossed desks depends on a Pokemon's physical endurance.

Special Commands: *Toss Office Desk*

The damage by tossing an office desk is determined by _*subtracting the target's Defense stat*_ from 200 and then lopping off the last digit of the result. 

Example: If an office desk was tossed at a Fennekin (base Defense: 40), we would subtract that from 200 and get 160, or 16% dealt to it. A Dragonite (base Defense: 95) would be dealt 10% damage.

As for the Energy cost, this is determined by _*subtracting the user's Attack stat*_ from 110 and then lopping off the last digit of the result. 

Example: If a Fennekin tossing the office desk (base Attack: 45), we would subtract that from 110 and get 65, or 6% energy cost. A Dragonite (base Attack: 134) would only spend 1% because it would come out to 0, which is always rounded up.


____​
- *Electrical equipment.* Such as computers, printers, and fax machines. They may targeted and destroyed.  This deals Electric-type damage. To produce a damaging explosion, special elemental forces must be used. Just flat out punching the machine with physical force won't do anyone any good.

Special Commands: *Target [Machine Name] and destroy it*

The damage destroying a machine would deal to the opponent is determined by _*subtracting the target's Special Defense stat*_ from 200 and then lopping off the last digit of the result. 

Example: If a fax machine is blown up on a Fennekin (base Special Defense: 60), we would subtract that from 200 and get 140, or 14% dealt to it. A Dragonite (base Special Defense: 100) would be dealt 10% damage.

As for the Energy cost, this is determined by _*subtracting the user's Special Attack stat*_ from 110 and then lopping off the last digit of the result. 

Example: If a Fennekin was destroying the fax machine (base Special Attack: 62), we would subtract that from 200 and get 48, or 4% energy cost. A Dragonite (base Special Attack: 100) would only spend 1%.


If any of these calculations come out to 0, it's always 1%.

Also, Pokemon do not receive STAB in these calculations.

____​
- *Potted Plant* An extremely exotic potted plant may be tossed at the opponent. Does not inflict damage. Instead, it can inflict random status effects or even stat buffs based on specific percents.

Special Commands: *Toss Potted Plant*

There is a 30% chance to _poison_ the opponent.

There is a 30% chance to _paralyze_ the opponent.

There is a 30% chance to _attract_ the opponent.

There is a 10% chance to _raise the opponent's critical hit rate to 50%_ of ALL of their attacks.


----------



## Meowth

Picking up Sunflower vs Zora because I can.

after that i should probably stop going for all the newest battles on the board :B


----------



## Grass King

Zexion said:


> Hopefully this won't be too confusing.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Rest, Chills
> *Arena Description:* A Butterfly House!
> 
> Butterflies... butterflies everywhere! From Butterfree to Vivillon to Beautifly. But, we can't leave the moths out, so some Mothim, Dustox, and Venomoth flutter about too, mingling with the butterflies. There is a constant 5% chance that a Pokemon will attack one of the wild Pokemon instead of their opponent. Should this happen, the attacked Pokemon will use a powder move (each move will have its base accuracy and percentage):
> 
> Venomoth: Poison Powder
> Butterfree: Sleep Powder
> Beautifly: Stun Spore
> Dustox: Poison Powder
> Mothim: Poison Powder
> Vivillon: Rage Powder
> 
> *Profile link:* Here
> *Additional Rules:* Only Beautifly, Vivillon, Dustox, Mothim, Venomoth, or Butterfree can be used.


I'll take this on. Profile!


----------



## surskitty

Grass King said:


> I'll take this on. Profile!


Doop doop, reffing this!  Whenever ... you get a third person ....  Or if you two agree to make it 1vs1, that works too.


----------



## Eifie

Arylett Charnoa said:


> Something with a bit of a gimmick/experiment that might get out of hand. I'm not the best at math, so my apologies if my calculations are a bit wonky.
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs 2 single.
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* One week.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* *OHKO and recovery moves.* Everything else is game. Chills are unlimited.
> 
> *Arena Description:*
> *The Office* - This is where I work. It's an office-building after hours. I'm looking to blow off some steam because my boss? He's really annoying! So let's destroy this place as much as possible!
> 
> This arena will be interactive. The objects that can be interacted with are:
> 
> - *Desks.* They may be tossed at the opponent, dealing Normal-type damage to the Pokemon from the impact. The damage done by tossed desks depends on a Pokemon's physical endurance.
> 
> Special Commands: *Toss Office Desk*
> 
> The damage by tossing an office desk is determined by _*subtracting the target's Defense stat*_ from 200 and then lopping off the last digit of the result.
> 
> Example: If an office desk was tossed at a Fennekin (base Defense: 40), we would subtract that from 200 and get 160, or 16% dealt to it. A Dragonite (base Defense: 95) would be dealt 10% damage.
> 
> As for the Energy cost, this is determined by _*subtracting the user's Attack stat*_ from 110 and then lopping off the last digit of the result.
> 
> Example: If a Fennekin tossing the office desk (base Attack: 45), we would subtract that from 110 and get 65, or 6% energy cost. A Dragonite (base Attack: 134) would only spend 1% because it would come out to 0, which is always rounded up.
> 
> 
> ____​
> - *Electrical equipment.* Such as computers, printers, and fax machines. They may targeted and destroyed.  This deals Electric-type damage. To produce a damaging explosion, special elemental forces must be used. Just flat out punching the machine with physical force won't do anyone any good.
> 
> Special Commands: *Target [Machine Name] and destroy it*
> 
> The damage destroying a machine would deal to the opponent is determined by _*subtracting the target's Special Defense stat*_ from 200 and then lopping off the last digit of the result.
> 
> Example: If a fax machine is blown up on a Fennekin (base Special Defense: 60), we would subtract that from 200 and get 140, or 14% dealt to it. A Dragonite (base Special Defense: 100) would be dealt 10% damage.
> 
> As for the Energy cost, this is determined by _*subtracting the user's Special Attack stat*_ from 110 and then lopping off the last digit of the result.
> 
> Example: If a Fennekin was destroying the fax machine (base Special Attack: 62), we would subtract that from 200 and get 48, or 4% energy cost. A Dragonite (base Special Attack: 100) would only spend 1%.
> 
> 
> If any of these calculations come out to 0, it's always 1%.
> 
> Also, Pokemon do not receive STAB in these calculations.
> 
> ____​
> - *Potted Plant* An extremely exotic potted plant may be tossed at the opponent. Does not inflict damage. Instead, it can inflict random status effects or even stat buffs based on specific percents.
> 
> Special Commands: *Toss Potted Plant*
> 
> There is a 30% chance to _poison_ the opponent.
> 
> There is a 30% chance to _paralyze_ the opponent.
> 
> There is a 30% chance to _attract_ the opponent.
> 
> There is a 10% chance to _raise the opponent's critical hit rate to 50%_ of ALL of their attacks.


I was holding out for a quick 1v1 because ASB stresses me out so much, but this sounds fun and I wanna do it!


----------



## Keldeo

This challenge is for the test battle phase of becoming a referee, so the battle will be between Zhorken and whoever accepts the challenge, and I will be reffing this. The DQ time, damage cap, and banned moves are adjustable.

2vs2 Single
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


----------



## nastypass

Keldeo said:


> This challenge is for the test battle phase of becoming a referee, so the battle will be between Zhorken and whoever accepts the challenge, and I will be reffing this.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.


meet me in the pit, you two


----------



## nastypass

and hey, while i'm at it, a guaranteed quickie:

*Format:* 3 v 3 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract. Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor form, though not banned.
*Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena

The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber trainers at the frontier that day.

The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3 rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.

The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.
*Profile link:* see user info


----------



## Bluberry Bat

This is an open challenge, by the way

*Format:* 2v2 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 20%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's / Indoor Arena Restrictions Apply
*Arena Description:* Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves

To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.

In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]

The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic.

*Functionality:* The Jukebox's music will be determined by the ref - they will be responsible for taking their playlist, iPod, internet radio or other preferred method of musical shuffling and posting the first song rolled each time a participant uses the "Next Track" command.

Participants may use an action to change the current track, they may do so a maximum of once every other round.

The current track will have an effect on all current participants on the battlefield - the effects are at the judge's discretion and should be based on the current song.
IE. A song that "Makes you want to fight" or is about fighting may modify all attacks to use the Fighting element, or add a small secondary damage buff, such as an additional 3% damage treated as a second, separate attack in the same action. 
Songs about introversion or closing off might give all combatants +2 to Defence and Special Defence and/or -2 to Attack and Special attack.
Songs that are overall aggressive might give +2 to Attack and Special attack and/or -2 to Defence and Special Defence.
Lively or Fast-Paced songs may grant speed bonuses, or even grant small amounts of healing per round.

In all have fun and apply crazy effects per song, and remember they apply to both sides.


Finally, a participant can be ordered to "Dance" - at which point they will apply a 1.5x modifier to the current buffs AND debuffs for the remainder of the current song.
IE a +2 modifier becomes +3, a -2 becomes -3.
Damage effects have their effects multiplied - 2% additive damage would become 3%. The same applies to healing effects.

If both combatants choose to Dance in the same turn, it becomes a DANCE OFF, and all effects are multiplied by 2.0x for BOTH combatants.
IE a +2 modifier becomes +4, etcetera.
A 2% effect becomes 4%, etcetera.


*Profile:* noot noot


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Keldeo said:


> This challenge is for the test battle phase of becoming a referee, so the battle will be between Zhorken and whoever accepts the challenge, and I will be reffing this. The DQ time, damage cap, and banned moves are adjustable.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


I was hoping to vs you Keldeo


----------



## Eifie

I'll ref Zora vs. Sable!


----------



## allitersonance

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> I was hoping to vs you Keldeo


For clarification, you would be have been battling Zhorken, not Keldeo. Keldeo is the referee.


Side note, ASB committee, you're removing the bit where the non-supervisor non-examinee is preferentially a newbie? I thought it was a pretty good clause, given that newbies are the most likely to need a free battle and exp boost. That's the whole reason that rental pokemon were originally allowed for the other member, after all.


----------



## Zhorken

I think that clause is a good idea, but it wasn't actually, like, in there, which is why I asked Meursault to take it before some non-newbie asshole could potentially snap it up and pick two awesome rentals with Lucky Eggs in the hopes of getting five exp to distribute as they wanted.  idk.  It needs fixing but a shitload of things need fixing and it's a little overwhelming.


----------



## allitersonance

You could edit it in or just be like, "Actually, I'd rather that a new trainer take this match," if that situation came up. The non-newbie assholes around here are aware of how things were before.


----------



## Dragon

*Format:* 2vs2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing moves, chills, Destiny Bond, Attract
*Terrain:* a large cavern

A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.

For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.

*Additional Notes:* Moves that require natural resources such as water or rocks/earth will fail. Intentionally landing is not allowed, and from the starting position, it takes 3 actions of falling to hit the ground if a Pokemon becomes unable to fly/hover (The ref can decide the effects of this).

First stage (out of two or three is fine) Pokemon only!


----------



## Noctowl

Dragon said:


> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing moves, chills, Destiny Bond, Attract
> *Terrain:* a large cavern
> 
> A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.
> 
> For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.
> 
> *Additional Notes:* Moves that require natural resources such as water or rocks/earth will fail. Intentionally landing is not allowed, and from the starting position, it takes 3 actions of falling to hit the ground if a Pokemon becomes unable to fly/hover (The ref can decide the effects of this).
> 
> First stage (out of two or three is fine) Pokemon only!


Taking this, if thats ok.


----------



## shy ♡

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Format: 1v1 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 25 %
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs.
> Arena Description: a plain field


Taking.


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35 %
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, attract, direct recovery moves
> *Arena Description:* The Sea Mauville
> 
> The battle starts on the upper deck of the ship. It's been cleared of people, so there's no one stopping us from destroying what's left of it...
> *Profile link:* In my info ^





ultraviolet said:


> \o/ yes pls!
> link in my postbit


I'm likely to regret the commitment, but reffing.


----------



## Aletheia

Meursault said:


> and hey, while i'm at it, a guaranteed quickie:
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract.  Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor  form, though not banned.
> *Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena  as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly  changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not  to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite  objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber  trainers at the frontier that day.
> 
> The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match  will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3  rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the  referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and  status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon  will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon  will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their  value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will  be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.
> 
> The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough  peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the  building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.
> *Profile link:* see user info


I'm going to take this as my first battle in like two years because I have no self-respect


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Whoever accepts the challenge, The DQ time, damage cap, and banned moves are adjustable.

1vs1 Single ( flexible )
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

( i hope i can battle using this arena )


----------



## Gevaisa

This is going to be my referee test battle, so I will, of course, not be battling. 1. Luftballoon will be. I will be refereeing.
If you decide to use a rental team, please say which six Pokemon, as well as abilities and items, you would like so that I may put them in the starting post of the battle. You may do so through visitor message or private message, if you would prefer. If any of the items are lucky eggs I will be moderately upset with you.

2vs2 Single
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Gevaisa said:


> This is going to be my referee test battle, so I will, of course, not be battling. 1. Luftballoon will be. I will be refereeing.
> If you decide to use a rental team, please say which six Pokemon, as well as abilities and items, you would like so that I may put them in the starting post of the battle. You may do so through visitor message or private message, if you would prefer. If any of the items are lucky eggs I will be moderately upset with you.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


I'll battle Luftballoon


----------



## Aletheia

I liek Squirtles said:


> The Omskivar said:
> 
> 
> 
> An open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert
> 
> In his Kingdom-wide search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar  braved the expanse of The Arid, Extra-Dry Desert, which is exactly what  it sounds like: a constantly-shifting mass of sandy dunes, rife with  danger in the forms of rock scorpions, giant giant centipedes, and  plaques of bronzed and honey-dipped locusts.  What better use for this  mesa of malice, but a Pokemon battle?  Why, none!  So battle we shall!
> 
> Sandstorm is always in effect while battlers are in the Arid, Extra-Dry  Desert, however Rock-types do not receive the Special Defense boost; the  weather cannot be changed.  Thankfully, The Omskivar managed to pull  some strings at The Shore, the local cruise line, through a contact in  his guild, the Department of Shadowy Arts and Crafts, and so both  battlers are wearing their UV-resistant compasses.  The harsh weather  is, unfortunately, the least of their worries, for at the end of each  round, each Pokemon will receive an effect at random.  The effects are  as follows:
> 
> *Tenuous Grip On Reality:* The lack of water and beating sun will  cause the Pokemon to go mildly insane, ruining their concentration.  The  afflicted battler will suffer a -3 Special Attack drop that cannot be  removed (but does not ignore the ±6 limits), and Psychic attacks will  cost 1.5x the normal amount of energy to perform.
> *Turned Into A Skeleton:* The harrowing sandstorm gives the Pokemon  a really, really deep exfoliation. When it's done, all that's left is  skin and bones, only without the skin.  While still able to battle, the  Pokemon's weight is halved, and any Physical attack made against them  has an additional stage added to its critical hit ratio.
> *Sunburned:* The battler is afflicted with a horrible sunburn.   Because it hurts to move, attacks that require movement have a default  -1 priority, so long as their priority is neutral.  Priority moves keep  their priority, but have a flat 2% recoil.
> *Missing All Your Teeth:* The Pokemon stumbles upon a half-buried,  irradiated shack, and scavenges a piece of anticheese.  5% health is  restored, but all of their teeth fall out; this prevents the use of  biting moves, and all additional moves that require use of the mouth or  mouth-analogue cause 1/3 recoil damage (special moves included, a la  Flamethrower, Ice Beam, etc.).
> *Red Door Syndrome:* Gnasir and his Gnome Gnomads have spilled a  cagn of black paignt ogn the Pokemogn, causing a thick coat to set ign.   All damage is reduced by 2% after all calculatiogns, but no attacks  cagn miss the affected Pokemogn.
> 
> These effects stack, and cannot be removed by any attack or action.  At  the end of the third round, the battlers will happen upon the elusive  Oasis, where they can take refuge from the desert and drink from the  clear water.  This removes all effects and reinvigorates the battlers,  restoring 5% energy each, and the next round (every fourth round) will  be fought here.  Here there is a water source, and instead of an  irremovable sandstorm, an unchangeable Sunny Day is in effect.  At the  end of an Oasis round, no effects are given.  The cycle then repeats  itself, with new effects being rolled for after the next two rounds; in  this way, a Pokemon can have no more than two effects at any one time.
> 
> After the battle, drinks are on me at the Typical Tavern.
> *Profile link:* Here
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds very fun! My profile's right here.
Click to expand...

refs for BFFs* yeah whatever I tried

*after I go over some things with the challenge author


----------



## Ether's Bane

Challenge for Murkrow.

Arena inspired by this one.

Format: 2v2 single
Style: Set
DQ: 6 days
Damage Cap: 60%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Evasion
Arena: Houkago Tea Time Concert, Year 2021

Ten years after the events of K-on, Houkago Tea Time has become a world-famous band, selling out arenas the world over, including this one in Asber. For this concert, they are only breaking out their "vintage" hits. However, this being Asber, it's also just the spot for... yup, a Pokemon battle!

A random song from the regular setlist will be chosen and played at the beginning of the match. Each song has a set duration, and after that goes up, another randomized song plays. No song will be played twice. If all songs are played before the battle ends, three more songs will be played as the encores. When all the encores end, it turns into an ordinary battlefield with no other effects.

Regular Setlist:

- Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
- Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
- Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
- Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
- Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
- Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.

Encore Setlist:

- Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
- U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
- Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Challenge for Sylph, Coloursfall, and Sunflower~

*Format:* 2v2 Double
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 20%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, Direct Healing, Attract. Protect [And analogues] limited to 3 uses maximum per Pokémon.
*Arena Description:* Sea of a Thousand Currents

The largest expanse of open water on this particular region, this arena is exactly what it says on the tin. There's nothing but water for kilometres around. Occasionally huge, winged amphibious creatures will rocket from below the depths on the edge of view, but beyond that it's calm, quiet, and very very wet. 

Over a hundred metres below the surface lies a field of reef, and all the colourful life to go with it - where it stretches out like a forest, right up to the edge of a massive chasm, murky and dark and filled with currents that would rip apart even the strongest of swimmers - making it all but inaccessible.

Due to obvious arena conditions, only Water-type and clearly Aquatic Pokémon are eligible for this battle; and the arena is considered to be from the surface of the water, all the way down to and throughout the coral reef.

*Profile:* let's get wet

((Match is four-player, 1 Pokémon each, doubles. Me and Sylph versus Coloursfall and Sunflower.))


----------



## see ya

Bluberry Bat said:


> Challenge for Sylph, Coloursfall, and Sunflower~
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, Direct Healing, Attract. Protect [And analogues] limited to 3 uses maximum.
> *Arena Description:* Sea of a Thousand Currents
> 
> The largest expanse of open water on this particular region, this arena is exactly what it says on the tin. There's nothing but water for kilometres around. Occasionally huge, winged amphibious creatures will rocket from below the depths on the edge of view, but beyond that it's calm, quiet, and very very wet.
> 
> Over a hundred metres below the surface lies a field of reef, and all the colourful life to go with it - where it stretches out like a forest, right up to the edge of a massive chasm, murky and dark and filled with currents that would rip apart even the strongest of swimmers - making it all but inaccessible.
> 
> Due to obvious arena conditions, only Water-type and clearly Aquatic Pokémon are eligible for this battle; and the arena is considered to be from the surface of the water, all the way down to and throughout the coral reef.
> 
> *Profile:* let's get wet
> 
> ((Match is four-player, 1 Pokémon each, doubles. Me and Sylph versus Coloursfall and Sunflower.))


You know what? Give me Fish War.


----------



## Sylph

Bluberry Bat said:


> Challenge for Sylph, Coloursfall, and Sunflower~
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, Direct Healing, Attract. Protect [And analogues] limited to 3 uses maximum per Pokémon.
> *Arena Description:* Sea of a Thousand Currents
> 
> The largest expanse of open water on this particular region, this arena is exactly what it says on the tin. There's nothing but water for kilometres around. Occasionally huge, winged amphibious creatures will rocket from below the depths on the edge of view, but beyond that it's calm, quiet, and very very wet.
> 
> Over a hundred metres below the surface lies a field of reef, and all the colourful life to go with it - where it stretches out like a forest, right up to the edge of a massive chasm, murky and dark and filled with currents that would rip apart even the strongest of swimmers - making it all but inaccessible.
> 
> Due to obvious arena conditions, only Water-type and clearly Aquatic Pokémon are eligible for this battle; and the arena is considered to be from the surface of the water, all the way down to and throughout the coral reef.
> 
> *Profile:* let's get wet
> 
> ((Match is four-player, 1 Pokémon each, doubles. Me and Sylph versus Coloursfall and Sunflower.))


Lets hit it.
Boop


----------



## Coloursfall

Bluberry Bat said:


> Challenge for Sylph, Coloursfall, and Sunflower~
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, Direct Healing, Attract. Protect [And analogues] limited to 3 uses maximum per Pokémon.
> *Arena Description:* Sea of a Thousand Currents
> 
> The largest expanse of open water on this particular region, this arena is exactly what it says on the tin. There's nothing but water for kilometres around. Occasionally huge, winged amphibious creatures will rocket from below the depths on the edge of view, but beyond that it's calm, quiet, and very very wet.
> 
> Over a hundred metres below the surface lies a field of reef, and all the colourful life to go with it - where it stretches out like a forest, right up to the edge of a massive chasm, murky and dark and filled with currents that would rip apart even the strongest of swimmers - making it all but inaccessible.
> 
> Due to obvious arena conditions, only Water-type and clearly Aquatic Pokémon are eligible for this battle; and the arena is considered to be from the surface of the water, all the way down to and throughout the coral reef.
> 
> *Profile:* let's get wet
> 
> ((Match is four-player, 1 Pokémon each, doubles. Me and Sylph versus Coloursfall and Sunflower.))


FISH PARTY


----------



## allitersonance

I'll ref Bluberry Bat and Sylph vs Coloursfall and Sunflower.


----------



## Murkrow

Ether's Bane said:


> Challenge for Murkrow.
> 
> Arena inspired by this one.
> 
> Format: 2v2 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 6 days
> Damage Cap: 60%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Evasion
> Arena: Houkago Tea Time Concert, Year 2021
> 
> Ten years after the events of K-on, Houkago Tea Time has become a world-famous band, selling out arenas the world over, including this one in Asber. For this concert, they are only breaking out their "vintage" hits. However, this being Asber, it's also just the spot for... yup, a Pokemon battle!
> 
> A random song from the regular setlist will be chosen and played at the beginning of the match. Each song has a set duration, and after that goes up, another randomized song plays. No song will be played twice. If all songs are played before the battle ends, three more songs will be played as the encores. When all the encores end, it turns into an ordinary battlefield with no other effects.
> 
> Regular Setlist:
> 
> - Fuwa Fuwa Time (3 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become attracted until the end of the song, regardless of the opponent's gender.
> - Tokimeki Sugar (3 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Sweet Veil until the end of the song.
> - Watashi no Koi wa Hotchikiss (4 actions): Causes one of the Pokemon, chosen at random, to become confused until the end of the song.
> - Tsubasa wo Kudasai (3 actions): Adds the Flying type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Flying-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
> - Curry Nochi Rice (3 actions): Adds the Fire type to a Pokemon chosen at random until the end of the song. Does not apply to Pokemon that are already Fire-type. This effect causes dual-typed Pokemon to become temporarily triple-typed.
> - Tenshi ni Fureta Yo (4 actions): For the duration of the song, all Pokemon that are not fully evolved become fully evolved. These Pokemon return to their original evolutionary stage at the end of the song.
> 
> Encore Setlist:
> 
> - Gohan wa Okazu (3 actions): Grants a 25% power boost to all attacks by Pokemon introduced in Gen 2 until the end of the song.
> - U&I (4 actions): Changes one of the Pokemon's, chosen at random, ability to Parental Bond until the end of the song.
> - Pure Pure Heart (4 actions): At the beginning and end of the song, Heart Swap will be inflicted on both Pokemon.


Ooh, cool.
boop


----------



## shy ♡

Dragon said:


> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing moves, chills, Destiny Bond, Attract
> *Terrain:* a large cavern
> 
> A cavern of immense size. The ceiling is roughly 20 stories high, and the room is maybe 500m square. The walls and ceiling are unnaturally smooth and polished, making it impossible for these to be held onto in any way. Odd glowing stones that cast enough light to see by are embedded in the walls.
> 
> For all intents and purposes this is a Sky Battle, so only flying/hovering Pokemon can be used. The battling Pokemon start roughly in the centre of the room, about 10 stories in the air.
> 
> *Additional Notes:* Moves that require natural resources such as water or rocks/earth will fail. Intentionally landing is not allowed, and from the starting position, it takes 3 actions of falling to hit the ground if a Pokemon becomes unable to fly/hover (The ref can decide the effects of this).
> 
> First stage (out of two or three is fine) Pokemon only!


Taking this as well... >_>


----------



## Orchestra

*Format:* 2v2 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Seven days
*Damage Cap:* 20%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves with a base power of more than 60
*Arena Description:* Beginner Arena
Wide landscape with nothing to get in the way. Used typically for newbie trainers, sparring matches, etc.
*Profile link:* Pingas
*Additional Notes:* Basic Pokemon only. Nothing evolved.

Basically a simple beginner battle to help me get acclimated to this style of battling. Have fun kicking my butt~


----------



## allitersonance

You should remove the quote tags around your challenge; everything in a quote block disappears when someone tries to quote your post.


----------



## Orchestra

Sorry about that. Thanks for telling me.


----------



## Meowth

Orchestra said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Seven days
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves with a base power of more than 60
> *Arena Description:* Beginner Arena
> Wide landscape with nothing to get in the way. Used typically for newbie trainers, sparring matches, etc.
> *Profile link:* Pingas
> *Additional Notes:* Basic Pokemon only. Nothing evolved.
> 
> Basically a simple beginner battle to help me get acclimated to this style of battling. Have fun kicking my butt~


I think I'm rusty enough to pass for a simple beginner still. I will indeed have fun fruitlessly attempting to kick your butt /o/


----------



## The Omskivar

Someone battle me so Zexion can watch ref!

2vs2 Single
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


----------



## Eta Carinae

*Format:* 2v2 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ Time:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing Moves, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Rango's Terrarium

The stage is a simple glass tank, the one featured in the opening minutes of the film "Rango", housing the titular chameleon.  Though incredibly under-furnished for an animal, it is perfect for a Pokemon battle.

Each Pokemon in the competition is shrunk so they will be able to move around at their leisure within the tank (for reference, a Typhlosion would end up being around the same size as Rango).  They will be surrounded by 4 glass walls and a glass top.  These are all considered indestructible for the sake of the battle.  3 of the walls are plastered with wall paper depicting hills in the distance and a blue sky with sparse clouds.

Within the tank is sparse scenery.  The ground is mainly sand, with two mounds and a pool.  Both pool and gravel are only about a foot deep, meaning that Dig will accomplish little, and Pokemon that require water are not suited for the arena.  On top of one mound rests a plastic palm tree, on top of the other is a dismembered mannequin, possessing only torso and right arm.

For reference

*Additional Rules:* No fully evolved Pokemon, no Pokemon who need water to survive.


----------



## shy ♡

The Omskivar said:


> Someone battle me so Zexion can watch ref!
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


I'll take you on c:


----------



## Dar

Ampharos said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing Moves, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Rango's Terrarium
> 
> The stage is a simple glass tank, the one featured in the opening minutes of the film "Rango", housing the titular chameleon.  Though incredibly under-furnished for an animal, it is perfect for a Pokemon battle.
> 
> Each Pokemon in the competition is shrunk so they will be able to move around at their leisure within the tank (for reference, a Typhlosion would end up being around the same size as Rango).  They will be surrounded by 4 glass walls and a glass top.  These are all considered indestructible for the sake of the battle.  3 of the walls are plastered with wall paper depicting hills in the distance and a blue sky with sparse clouds.
> 
> Within the tank is sparse scenery.  The ground is mainly sand, with two mounds and a pool.  Both pool and gravel are only about a foot deep, meaning that Dig will accomplish little, and Pokemon that require water are not suited for the arena.  On top of one mound rests a plastic palm tree, on top of the other is a dismembered mannequin, possessing only torso and right arm.
> 
> For reference
> 
> *Additional Rules:* No fully evolved Pokemon, no Pokemon who need water to survive.


I didn't like that movie, but the arena sounds interesting.
bingbang


----------



## nastypass

Orchestra said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Seven days
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves with a base power of more than 60
> *Arena Description:* Beginner Arena
> Wide landscape with nothing to get in the way. Used typically for newbie trainers, sparring matches, etc.
> *Profile link:* Pingas
> *Additional Notes:* Basic Pokemon only. Nothing evolved.
> 
> Basically a simple beginner battle to help me get acclimated to this style of battling. Have fun kicking my butt~





Sangfroidish said:


> I think I'm rusty enough to pass for a simple beginner still. I will indeed have fun fruitlessly attempting to kick your butt /o/


Reffing this.


----------



## Dragon

Meursault said:


> and hey, while i'm at it, a guaranteed quickie:
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract. Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor form, though not banned.
> *Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber trainers at the frontier that day.
> 
> The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3 rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.
> 
> The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.
> *Profile link:* see user info





Aletheia said:


> I'm going to take this as my first battle in like two years because I have no self-respect


I'll ref this, thread up in a bit!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Wargle said:


> Why am I only in one battle? Will anyone take this? Should I write arenas with under the influence? These can be answered by anyone who accepts this (possibly shitty) challenge
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Double (why not)
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct heals limited to six per team, swagger, evasion boosts
> *Arena Description:* An arena that has not been used in a long time
> 
> 
> Like a least fifty years. Back when there were only around forty Pokemon discovered. This arena is a basic football pitch that was converted for Pokemon use. The grass is over grown and weeds are high around the edges, but the center is suprisingly short. It might not be the regulation 4.625 inches the League requires but it is not too tall to block any Pokemon. The seats around the arena are rusted and falling apart, and the stands are weak. Any strong moves with an Area of Effect (like Boomburt, Earthquake, Flame Burst) will weaken the stands.
> 
> The stand only have 30 health, and went it reaches zero they will collapse in the direction of the Pokemon that did the move. The collapse will deal 15% typeless damage to the attacker, and anyone near it.
> 
> Also there is a 10% chance at the end of eacg round a few local punk kids will break in and pelt everyone with rocks, which is counted as a 3% damage rock attack. We really need to find their parents....





hopeandjoy said:


> I'll take this.


Reffing this one.


----------



## Meowth

Probably gonna regret this when all my current battles invariably start moving super fast and I get swamped and die, but I'mma go ahead and ref Arylett vs Eifie and Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz.


----------



## Aletheia

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Dig
> *Arena Description:* Land of Light and Rain
> 
> The league is back? It must be the end of the world. In fact, it is! To  make a long story short, a couple of trainers and a ref have ended up in  the Land of Light and Rain, a planet orbiting the mystical place called  Skaia. They might as well have a battle, right? No point in letting  such a beautiful place go to waste, what with all its vividly colored  water and clouds.
> 
> The designated area for battling is a patch of sea that’s about 30  square meters, with a sandy island-archipelago-type thing in the middle.  Streams criss-cross through the island, making it simple for  water-types as well as land-bound Pokemon to move from one end to the  other. In the middle is a small chalky pink structure that cannot be  entered; at the end of every round, there is a 20% chance that a Marble  Imp will emerge and deal 3% typeless damage to one of the battlers.  Overhead, the weather changes unpredictably, making every round equally  likely to start with Sunny Day or Rain Dance.
> 
> *Profile link:* over here





Flareth said:


> I'll take you up on this battle!
> 
> Profile!


it appears to be reffing time


----------



## Grass King

Time for my first metronome battle of the revived ASB.

*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Rotation
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Banned Moves:* Everything except Metronome!
*Damage Cap:* None
*Arena:* Cinnabar Eastern Shoreline
The sea to the right, the volcano to the left. The terrain is rocky with the odd hardy plant growing out of a crack in the stone floor. To the southwest, the notable buildings of Cinnabar (including the gym and the lab) can be seen from the battle spot, and to the northwest is the islands most popular beach. Let's hope there are no stray Draco Meteors or anything... As for the volcano, any ground shaking move (ie Earthquake or Magnitude etc) has a 20% of triggering an eruption from the volcano (wouldn't that be terrible?). Of course if there is an eruption (not including the move) the RNG Gods will protect us from the deadly lava while we finish our battle. Finally once a trainer has had 2 Pokémon KO'ed, there is then a 5% chance at the start of each round for Missingno. to appear and glitch out the local area, turning everything to grey-scale and only allowing Gen 1 moves to be called for the rest of the round. (Missingno. cannot appear for 2 rounds after it has appeared.)
*Profile:* Why have a simple battle?

*Other:* At the start of the battle the trainers must send out all three of their Pokémon, and state in which order they will rotate through (ie 1 > 2 > 3 > 1). It does not take an action to rotate between Pokémon. No Pokémon can be on the field for more than 2 rounds without rotating out.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Grass King said:


> Time for my first metronome battle of the revived ASB.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Rotation
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Banned Moves:* Everything except Metronome!
> *Damage Cap:* None
> *Arena:* Cinnabar Eastern Shoreline
> The sea to the right, the volcano to the left. The terrain is rocky with the odd hardy plant growing out of a crack in the stone floor. To the southwest, the notable buildings of Cinnabar (including the gym and the lab) can be seen from the battle spot, and to the northwest is the islands most popular beach. Let's hope there are no stray Draco Meteors or anything... As for the volcano, any ground shaking move (ie Earthquake or Magnitude etc) has a 20% of triggering an eruption from the volcano (wouldn't that be terrible?). Of course if there is an eruption (not including the move) the RNG Gods will protect us from the deadly lava while we finish our battle. Finally once a trainer has had 2 Pokémon KO'ed, there is then a 5% chance at the start of each round for Missingno. to appear and glitch out the local area, turning everything to grey-scale and only allowing Gen 1 moves to be called for the rest of the round. (Missingno. cannot appear for 2 rounds after it has appeared.)
> *Profile:* Why have a simple battle?
> 
> *Other:* At the start of the battle the trainers must send out all three of their Pokémon, and state in which order they will rotate through (ie 1 > 2 > 3 > 1). It does not take an action to rotate between Pokémon. No Pokémon can be on the field for more than 2 rounds without rotating out.


I'll try this


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Bluberry Bat said:


> This is an open challenge, by the way
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's / Indoor Arena Restrictions Apply
> *Arena Description:* Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves
> 
> To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.
> 
> In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]
> 
> The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic.
> 
> *Functionality:* The Jukebox's music will be determined by the ref - they will be responsible for taking their playlist, iPod, internet radio or other preferred method of musical shuffling and posting the first song rolled each time a participant uses the "Next Track" command.
> 
> Participants may use an action to change the current track, they may do so a maximum of once every other round.
> 
> The current track will have an effect on all current participants on the battlefield - the effects are at the judge's discretion and should be based on the current song.
> IE. A song that "Makes you want to fight" or is about fighting may modify all attacks to use the Fighting element, or add a small secondary damage buff, such as an additional 3% damage treated as a second, separate attack in the same action.
> Songs about introversion or closing off might give all combatants +2 to Defence and Special Defence and/or -2 to Attack and Special attack.
> Songs that are overall aggressive might give +2 to Attack and Special attack and/or -2 to Defence and Special Defence.
> Lively or Fast-Paced songs may grant speed bonuses, or even grant small amounts of healing per round.
> 
> In all have fun and apply crazy effects per song, and remember they apply to both sides.
> 
> 
> Finally, a participant can be ordered to "Dance" - at which point they will apply a 1.5x modifier to the current buffs AND debuffs for the remainder of the current song.
> IE a +2 modifier becomes +3, a -2 becomes -3.
> Damage effects have their effects multiplied - 2% additive damage would become 3%. The same applies to healing effects.
> 
> If both combatants choose to Dance in the same turn, it becomes a DANCE OFF, and all effects are multiplied by 2.0x for BOTH combatants.
> IE a +2 modifier becomes +4, etcetera.
> A 2% effect becomes 4%, etcetera.
> 
> 
> *Profile:* noot noot


If this is still open, I would very much like to do this battle.

Profile: snart


----------



## Aletheia

Bluberry Bat said:


> This is an open challenge, by the way
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 20%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's / Indoor Arena Restrictions Apply
> *Arena Description:* Dancefloor of a Thousand Sweet Moves
> 
> To the layman, this excessively large room is little more than a space cleared for people who have perhaps over-imbibed to flail about for awhile until the combination of trippy lights, smoke machine smoke, thumping bass, and more physical activity than the rest of their month combined cause them to have to be transported out again on a makeshift drink trolley-made stretcher. What most don't know is that it's also MAGIC... Or perhaps it isn't. Really it depends on your specific set of beliefs.
> 
> In any case, the room is one big empty and otherwise boring battleground with two defining features. One is the aforementioned gratuitous and over-done effects; lighted, flashing floors, disco balls, smoke machines, heavy duty speakers and other such fun things to turn the place into a confusing mess of sensory input. The other is a jukebox, lined neatly up against the wall. A MAGIC jukebox. [Citation Needed.]
> 
> The jukebox is hooked into the facility's excessive sound systems, but seems to lack any significant labelling. In fact, only one button appears to actually function, the "Next Track" button - a surprising quirk for such an apparently otherwise well-maintained piece. The music it pumps out is unpredictable, and seems to change with the occupants. Furthermore, it seems to affect the very flow of everything going on within its affected space... Huh, maybe the thing really is magic.
> 
> *Functionality:* The Jukebox's music will be determined by the ref - they will be responsible for taking their playlist, iPod, internet radio or other preferred method of musical shuffling and posting the first song rolled each time a participant uses the "Next Track" command.
> 
> Participants may use an action to change the current track, they may do so a maximum of once every other round.
> 
> The current track will have an effect on all current participants on the battlefield - the effects are at the judge's discretion and should be based on the current song.
> IE. A song that "Makes you want to fight" or is about fighting may modify all attacks to use the Fighting element, or add a small secondary damage buff, such as an additional 3% damage treated as a second, separate attack in the same action.
> Songs about introversion or closing off might give all combatants +2 to Defence and Special Defence and/or -2 to Attack and Special attack.
> Songs that are overall aggressive might give +2 to Attack and Special attack and/or -2 to Defence and Special Defence.
> Lively or Fast-Paced songs may grant speed bonuses, or even grant small amounts of healing per round.
> 
> In all have fun and apply crazy effects per song, and remember they apply to both sides.
> 
> 
> Finally, a participant can be ordered to "Dance" - at which point they will apply a 1.5x modifier to the current buffs AND debuffs for the remainder of the current song.
> IE a +2 modifier becomes +3, a -2 becomes -3.
> Damage effects have their effects multiplied - 2% additive damage would become 3%. The same applies to healing effects.
> 
> If both combatants choose to Dance in the same turn, it becomes a DANCE OFF, and all effects are multiplied by 2.0x for BOTH combatants.
> IE a +2 modifier becomes +4, etcetera.
> A 2% effect becomes 4%, etcetera.
> 
> 
> *Profile:* noot noot





I liek Squirtles said:


> If this is still open, I would very much like to do this battle.
> 
> Profile: snart


I've been wanting to ref this since I first saw it so.... -snatches-


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I want something quick.

*Format:* 1 vs. 1 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Five Days.
*Damage Cap:* 99%. 
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.

*Arena Description:* *The Place*
In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just want to a watch a good fight, after all.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Arylett Charnoa said:


> I want something quick.
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Five Days.
> *Damage Cap:* 99%.
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, status effect inducing moves (no confusion, attraction, burns, etc), evasion moves. Chills are limited to three per Pokemon. OHKO moves are allowed.
> 
> *Arena Description:* *The Place*
> In this place, people don't mess around. It is a bar full of gruff rowdy men looking for entertainment. There's no tricks, none of that indirect sissy nonsense. Just all out brawling and battling. We all just want to a watch a good fight, after all.


I'll take this.

Press A for Profile


----------



## allitersonance

Challenge for Sylph.

Format: 2v2 Doubles
DQ: Two weeks
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, destiny bond, pain split, attract

Arena Description: The Ruins of Asber

The battle takes place on the same street as the Pokemon Registration Office and the Fourth United Bank of TCoD, both now just rubble and shattered glass, destroyed by two particularly massive meteors that even now have the warm green glow of draconic energy. It might be speculated that these buildings, once core facilities of the League and symbols of Asber's wealth and power, weren't struck by the meteors by mere chance, but instead the meteors had been precisely aimed by psychic power. Or perhaps they had been direct targets of the initial onslaught in the first place. It's impossible to know.

What is clear, however, is that this was once the heart of Asber, and that it has been destroyed beyond repair.

It would seem that clearing out the rubble from the ruins of the downtown area was not a priority. Instead the old buildings were just sectioned off, with visits still permitted, but now unusable for League purposes. With the move to entirely online banking and pokemon registration, those buildings aren't necessary any more, anyway.

The dust has long since settled, but the buildings are now mostly destroyed, and there are craters along the road. Rubble has fallen even onto the cracked roads and sidewalks, making them nigh impassable, but fortunately, with the effort of over a hundred pokemon, a large part of the road has been cleared.

The sky is full of ominous clouds and rainwater has gathered in every crater and crevice left by the battle. Weeds have taken root and sprouted out of cracks in the road, and vines have started to climb over the buildings. Occasionally, an abandoned pokemon from trainers who never returned might poke its head over the rubble.


----------



## Eifie

I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(

*Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* a really long time
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
*Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?

*Additional Rules*:


 The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
 Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
 Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
 Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.

(poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground

*Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:


 When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
 It doesn't need to be in your active squad
 Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
 You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
 It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
 It won't take up a battle slot either
 I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.

*Current Participants*:


 Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
 blazheirio889 and BEES
 I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
 Totodile and Garchomp
 Noctowl and Olaf
 Dar and Envy
 RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
 allitersonance and antialiasis
 Grass King and Lepidoptera
 Arylett Charnoa and Kukai
 Keldeo and Micah
 Lilypad and Bumblethree
 Coloursfall and Swallowtail
 Gevaisa and Heather
 Zora of Termina and Wormy
 Zekrom Bolt and Scatterbug
 super special exception: Sangfroidish and  COVERED IN BEES


----------



## Meowth

You'd probably wanna let in the full range of shit-tier crapmon, just to allow for the _tiniest_ bit of variety.


----------



## Eifie

Nonsense, I have allowed for bugs of all colors and stripes! ... Though Zhorken has brought to my attention that I missed Burmy.


----------



## Meowth

Well, Tynamo (which I'm guessing you meant rather than Tympole which actually has more than five moves) is kind of a maggoty sort of thing, I'd say. It's not really lamprey-ish until it evolves.


----------



## Zhorken

I wanna ref this, and also I'm gonna add a few more stipulations:


 When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
 It doesn't need to be in your active squad
 If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair

*EDIT:*

 You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
 It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
 I'm not sure about prizes.  Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.


----------



## blazheirio889

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Sewaddle, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tympole, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.)


Gosh, you make a bee pun and forget about Combee. Well, this Combee wants in. |<

(this is indeed the best thing to come out of the suggestion box)


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> I wanna ref this, and also I'm gonna add a few more stipulations:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair


You are the _best_! Here's mine.

Also, I'm thinking of just letting in all shitty things that need money to evolve (and Wynaut, which... only evolves by experience for some reason). Would you be okay with that or would you prefer just bugs?


----------



## Zhorken

Wynaut has the exact same movepool as Wobbuffet. :P

I'm okay with that although in that case I guess the Combee rule should probably be expanded to "there is no type chart"?  idk.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Sewaddle, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tympole, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.)


I have taken this as an opportunity to buy this cutie that happens to be a Kricketot.

I don't think we should let the others in because this is strictly for bugs. Besides, bugs are the best things ever, especially when they're cute.


----------



## Zhorken

Yeah, actually, "the others" amounts to Magikarp, Beldum, and Tynamo, and none of those are nearly as cute as bugs so I vote bugs only.

Also, I just noticed: Sewaddle isn't actually allowed; its movepool isn't restricted.


----------



## Eifie

Magikarp flopping around in a ball pit though...


----------



## Totodile

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Combee, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.)


Hey look, I have one too!


----------



## Sylph

allitersonance said:


> Challenge for Sylph.
> 
> Format: 2v2 Doubles
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, destiny bond, pain split, attract
> 
> Arena Description: The Ruins of Asber
> 
> The battle takes place on the same street as the Pokemon Registration Office and the Fourth United Bank of TCoD, both now just rubble and shattered glass, destroyed by two particularly massive meteors that even now have the warm green glow of draconic energy. It might be speculated that these buildings, once core facilities of the League and symbols of Asber's wealth and power, weren't struck by the meteors by mere chance, but instead the meteors had been precisely aimed by psychic power. Or perhaps they had been direct targets of the initial onslaught in the first place. It's impossible to know.
> 
> What is clear, however, is that this was once the heart of Asber, and that it has been destroyed beyond repair.
> 
> It would seem that clearing out the rubble from the ruins of the downtown area was not a priority. Instead the old buildings were just sectioned off, with visits still permitted, but now unusable for League purposes. With the move to entirely online banking and pokemon registration, those buildings aren't necessary any more, anyway.
> 
> The dust has long since settled, but the buildings are now mostly destroyed, and there are craters along the road. Rubble has fallen even onto the cracked roads and sidewalks, making them nigh impassable, but fortunately, with the effort of over a hundred pokemon, a large part of the road has been cleared.
> 
> The sky is full of ominous clouds and rainwater has gathered in every crater and crevice left by the battle. Weeds have taken root and sprouted out of cracks in the road, and vines have started to climb over the buildings. Occasionally, an abandoned pokemon from trainers who never returned might poke its head over the rubble.


You're on!
Bam


----------



## nastypass

allitersonance said:


> Challenge for Sylph.
> 
> Format: 2v2 Doubles
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, direct healing, perish song, destiny bond, pain split, attract
> 
> Arena Description: The Ruins of Asber
> 
> The battle takes place on the same street as the Pokemon Registration Office and the Fourth United Bank of TCoD, both now just rubble and shattered glass, destroyed by two particularly massive meteors that even now have the warm green glow of draconic energy. It might be speculated that these buildings, once core facilities of the League and symbols of Asber's wealth and power, weren't struck by the meteors by mere chance, but instead the meteors had been precisely aimed by psychic power. Or perhaps they had been direct targets of the initial onslaught in the first place. It's impossible to know.
> 
> What is clear, however, is that this was once the heart of Asber, and that it has been destroyed beyond repair.
> 
> It would seem that clearing out the rubble from the ruins of the downtown area was not a priority. Instead the old buildings were just sectioned off, with visits still permitted, but now unusable for League purposes. With the move to entirely online banking and pokemon registration, those buildings aren't necessary any more, anyway.
> 
> The dust has long since settled, but the buildings are now mostly destroyed, and there are craters along the road. Rubble has fallen even onto the cracked roads and sidewalks, making them nigh impassable, but fortunately, with the effort of over a hundred pokemon, a large part of the road has been cleared.
> 
> The sky is full of ominous clouds and rainwater has gathered in every crater and crevice left by the battle. Weeds have taken root and sprouted out of cracks in the road, and vines have started to climb over the buildings. Occasionally, an abandoned pokemon from trainers who never returned might poke its head over the rubble.





Sylph said:


> You're on!
> Bam


I will ref!


----------



## Noctowl

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> Format: 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> Style: Set
> DQ: a really long time
> Damage Cap: none
> Banned/Restricted Moves: none
> Arena Description: A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this bee more adorable?
> Additional Rules: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Combee, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (EDIT by Zhorken: You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.)


May I join? My bug likes warm hugs and would love to play with everyone.


----------



## Dar

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Combee, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.)


I'll enter if Joltik can be used. Otherwise I'm out.
EDIT: Actually I wanted to buy a Weedle anyway so if I can't use Joltik I'll use that
profiles: Joltik or Weedle


----------



## Eifie

Dar said:


> I'll enter if Joltik can be used. Otherwise I'm out.
> EDIT: Actually I wanted to buy a Weedle anyway so if I can't use Joltik I'll use that
> profile


Sorry, this is a playground for baby bugs with nearly non-existent movepools only. Weedle is welcome, though!


----------



## nastypass

When would be a good time to say I'll ref the bug fight? I wanna leave it open for more people, but I am _so_ up for reffing bug bite ~ bug bite ~ bug bite ad nauseam.


----------



## Dar

Hold up, Weedle can learn Electroweb? When did this happen?

Also I think the effect/flavor text would be amazing if everyone used String Shot at the same time


----------



## Eifie

Meursault said:


> When would be a good time to say I'll ref the bug fight? I wanna leave it open for more people, but I am _so_ up for reffing bug bite ~ bug bite ~ bug bite ad nauseam.


SEE SANGFROIDISH, YOU TOLD ME NOBODY WOULD EVER REF THIS

THIS IS THE SECOND OFFER I'VE GOTTEN


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Combee, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground


I have a Sewaddle. If it's eligible, I'll join!

EDIT: As a secondary I also have a Combee.


----------



## Meowth

Eifie said:


> SEE SANGFROIDISH, YOU TOLD ME NOBODY WOULD EVER REF THIS
> 
> THIS IS THE SECOND OFFER I'VE GOTTEN


Clearly everyone in this place just went _completely_ off the deep end when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Eifie

RespectTheBlade said:


> I have a Sewaddle. If it's eligible, I'll join!


Unfortunately Sewaddle actually has a movepool. :( I know, I was shocked, too.

edit: yay, Combee! I'll add you!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon are Caterpie, Weedle, Wurmple, Kricketot, Combee, Scatterbug, and any other baby bug I may have missed. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:( Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!). Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref. Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> YOU?!



Would Scyther be able to take part ?

Edit:  i'll join this with Caterpie


----------



## Eifie

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Would Scyther be able to take part ?


Nope, it has actual moves. The list in my original post is complete now, so no other Pokémon can take part.

I should probably edit it to make that clear, but I like Zhorken's Burmy edit... :(


----------



## nastypass

Eifie said:


> SEE SANGFROIDISH, YOU TOLD ME NOBODY WOULD EVER REF THIS
> 
> THIS IS THE SECOND OFFER I'VE GOTTEN


"second? wait, who- _oh,_ zhorken was offering to ref, not battle" -thought process


----------



## Eifie

Meursault said:


> "second? wait, who- _oh,_ zhorken was offering to ref, not battle" -thought process


Maybe you two could work something out? idk


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> SEE SANGFROIDISH, YOU TOLD ME NOBODY WOULD EVER REF THIS
> 
> THIS IS THE SECOND OFFER I'VE GOTTEN


To be fair, I was going to offer, but Zhorken already laid claim to it, and so has Mersault by this point


----------



## allitersonance

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally  willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people  actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they  need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time  for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a  zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to  actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who  participates gets to fully evolve.


shrug

Multiple refs could share the workload if they're up for that. It's probably a necessary idea in general.


----------



## Grass King

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> YOU?!


Scatterbug for the win!


----------



## TruetoCheese

*Format: 2v2, Single*
*Style: Switch*
*DQ: Two Weeks*
*Damage Cap: 35%*
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO Moves, Direct Recovery Moves(Roost, Recover, Rest etc.), Chills 3 per Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Arcadian Valley

A large grassy plain at the bottom of a humongous valley. One can see the sun peek through from beyond the hills. A small stream runs through the center of the valley, dividing the area into rough halves. Both combatants begin on the leftmost half- but, if maneuverability permits it, they could end up in, beside or above the river.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> If this does stay Bug-only, Flying should be neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> allitersonance and antialiasis
> Grass King and Lepidoptera
> YOU?!


Me.

A Wurmple is the one I have left that I haven't cashed to evolve.


----------



## Superbird

Dar said:


> RespectTheBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoo boy, it's been a while.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Moves requiring a large body of water.
> *Arena Description:* Arena Ferox - A large colosseum with ample room for even the largest of pokemon. The arena is circular, and is surrounded on all sides by walls of cheering Feroxi.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* To spice things up, pokemon in this battle can be paired up, similar to the support system in Fire Emblem Awakening. The pokemon currently on the field is the active pokemon, and at the cost of forgoing a round of actions the active pokemon can be paired with one of the remaining secondary pokemon. Secondary pokemon do not battle, do not lose energy, cannot be targeted, and instead have a 40% chance to perform a support action that round.
> 
> If the support pokemon acts during a round, there is a 25% chance that the pokemon will perform a guard action, halving the damage that the active pokemon takes over the course of the round. In return, the support pokemon will take 5% typeless damage.
> 
> The remaining 75% of the time, the support pokemon will perform an attack action, which replaces the last commanded action its trainer gives that round. The attack acts similar to assist, and is a random damage-dealing or status-inflicting move from the support pokemon's movepool.
> 
> If the active pokemon is knocked out, then the support pokemon becomes the new active pokemon. Additionally, although the support pokemon cannot be targeted, moves that encompass a wide area of affect have a 50% chance to inflict 5% typeless damage to a support pokemon.
> 
> Support pokemon cannot be switched out or unpaired once they have been sent out.
> 
> *Profile Link:* here
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Emblem Awakening theme? Count me in. My lame profile
Click to expand...

As this battle is the highest one on the list right now and I need something to ref, I shall ref it. Thread will be up sometime soon.

...also, it would be more convenient (at least, I think so) if the Battles Needing Referees list linked to the both the issuance and the acceptance of each challenge, rather than just its issuance.


----------



## blazheirio889

We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and another battler (preferably a newbie) to take this battle. Noctowl will be reffing.

2vs2 Single
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


----------



## Herbe

blazheirio889 said:


> We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and another battler (preferably a newbie) to take this battle. Noctowl will be reffing.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either participant.


Doesn't fill a battle slot? yey

(I will be using my own pokes, for bonding purposes)

(am I new enough? I mean I've picked up on it quickly, like most things I do, but I only started when it restarted in January)


----------



## blazheirio889

Lilypad said:


> Doesn't fill a battle slot? yey
> 
> (I will be using my own pokes, for bonding purposes)
> 
> (am I new enough? I mean I've picked up on it quickly, like most things I do, but I only started when it restarted in January)


Yep, you're new enough.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm reffing Ether's Bane vs. Murkrow's weird anime musicgasm battle. Time to wipe off some of that rust and shake that boo-tay!


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> [cut for length]


I will join this with Micah!

Also, a bit of an experimental challenge, for I liek Squirtles:

*Format:* 2v2 double
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Dupli Cave

A small, twisting road leads up to this recently discovered cave structure, which houses one of the only wild Ditto populations in Asber. The cave is fairly spacious with a high, arching ceiling, and it's lit by variously colored glowing stones protected by a mystical energy that repels all attacks. The secluded Ditto have had much time to practice fighting, and are more than happy to lend a hand to trainers who want to battle. 

Each trainer will send out one Pokemon, and a Ditto will take the shape of the opponent's Pokemon. Say Trainer X sends out Pokemon A, and Trainer Y sends out Pokemon B. Then X will be commanding A and a Ditto transformed into B, and Y will be commanding B and a Ditto transformed into A. Each transformed Ditto's moves' base damage are increased by 1% because of their battle experience but they expend 2% more energy per action. At the end of the battle, each original Pokemon gains experience and happiness equal to the amount they would have received in a normal double battle plus the amount the Ditto fighting on their side would have received.


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> I will join this with Micah!


I am amused that I have legitimately gotten 10 other players and 3 possible refs for my battle of Bug Bite spam.


----------



## Zhorken

I was all excited about reffing the bug battle, hahah.  Meursault can have dibs if it turns out I can't keep up with it.

Another thing I didn't think of: this won't take up a battle slot.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Oh yeah, I'd like to remove my battle from the Challenge Board with Luftballoon, because he's apparently left.


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> *Format: 2v2, Single*
> *Style: SET*
> *DQ: Two Weeks*
> *Damage Cap: 35%*
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO Moves, Direct Recovery Moves(Roost, Recover, Rest etc.), Chills 3 per Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Arcadian Valley
> 
> A large grassy plain at the bottom of a humongous valley. One can see the sun peek through from beyond the hills. A small stream runs through the center of the valley, dividing the area into rough halves. Both combatants begin on the leftmost half- but, if maneuverability permits it, they could end up in, beside or above the river.


If possible, I would like to modify this battle to a Set instead of a Switch. If not I'd like to void the battle and repost the quoted text above as a new challenge.


----------



## Herbe

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> It won't take up a battle slot either
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> allitersonance and antialiasis
> Grass King and Lepidoptera
> Arylett Charnoa and Kukai
> Keldeo and Micah
> YOU?!


ME?!

Here is ma Bumblie


----------



## allitersonance

blazheirio889 said:


> We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and another battler  (preferably a newbie) to take this battle. Noctowl will be reffing.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located  at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium  actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite  variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive,  stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other  regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the  stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a  full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their  team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large,  rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its  center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In  this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their  attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member.  The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler  may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary  Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the  former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter  case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental  Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and  $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for either  participant.





Lilypad said:


> Doesn't fill a battle slot? yey
> 
> (I will be using my own pokes, for bonding purposes)
> 
> (am I new enough? I mean I've picked up on it quickly, like most things I do, but I only started when it restarted in January)


I'll be the ref here. Give me a couple of days to sort out my active squad though - we'll need to keep things interesting for a test match, after all!


----------



## Coloursfall

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> It won't take up a battle slot either
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> allitersonance and antialiasis
> Grass King and Lepidoptera
> Arylett Charnoa and Kukai
> Keldeo and Micah
> YOU?!


i have a fot boog also! she wants to play~


----------



## TruetoCheese

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Whoever accepts the challenge, The DQ time, damage cap, and banned moves are adjustable.
> 
> 1vs1 Single ( flexible )
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> ( i hope i can battle using this arena )


I'll take this one. Fiiiiiight. Though I'd like to have Direct Recovery Moves and OHKO Moves Banned.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Keldeo said:


> Also, a bit of an experimental challenge, for I liek Squirtles:
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Dupli Cave
> 
> A small, twisting road leads up to this recently discovered cave structure, which houses one of the only wild Ditto populations in Asber. The cave is fairly spacious with a high, arching ceiling, and it's lit by variously colored glowing stones protected by a mystical energy that repels all attacks. The secluded Ditto have had much time to practice fighting, and are more than happy to lend a hand to trainers who want to battle.
> 
> Each trainer will send out one Pokemon, and a Ditto will take the shape of the opponent's Pokemon. Say Trainer X sends out Pokemon A, and Trainer Y sends out Pokemon B. Then X will be commanding A and a Ditto transformed into B, and Y will be commanding B and a Ditto transformed into A. Each transformed Ditto's moves' base damage are increased by 1% because of their battle experience but they expend 2% more energy per action. At the end of the battle, each original Pokemon gains experience and happiness equal to the amount they would have received in a normal double battle plus the amount the Ditto fighting on their side would have received.


This sounds... interesting. Count me in.


----------



## allitersonance

Reffing Arylett Charnoa vs Visitor Message.


----------



## Gevaisa

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> It won't take up a battle slot either
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> allitersonance and antialiasis
> Grass King and Lepidoptera
> Arylett Charnoa and Kukai
> Keldeo and Micah
> Lilypad and Bumblethree
> Coloursfall and Swallowtail
> YOU?!


Me and Heather would like to participate in this unrepentant tomfoolery.


----------



## Noctowl

> Format: 2v2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: Seven days
> Damage Cap: 50%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Rest, Chills limited to 3 per pokemon, OHKOs
> Arena Description: The office
> 
> Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment.
> You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon.
> Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.
> 
> Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
> There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
> Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage.
> They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.


Finished my last battle, time for a new one!


----------



## Zora of Termina

Eifie said:
			
		

> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?
> 
> *Additional Rules*:
> 
> 
> The only allowed Pokémon are *Caterpie*, *Weedle*, *Wurmple*, *Kricketot*, *Combee*, *Burmy*, and *Scatterbug*. (*EDIT by Zhorken:* You missed Burmy you are the WORST.) Big cocoons are NOT allowed in the baby playground. >:(
> Each Pokémon starts with 30% health and energy (this is flexible; if people want a different amount, let's go for it!).
> Up to 16 people may join this battle (lmao) and I am totally  willing to lower the health and energy amounts if a lot of people  actually join to make this manageable for the ref.
> Commands will be sent in by PM, and the ref has as long as they  need to post reffings. The ref is free to choose a reasonable DQ time  for all other participants.
> 
> (poll for the masses: should Magikarp, Tynamo, etc. also be allowed? I can't decide.) others are forbidden from entering the baby bug playground
> 
> *Zhorken* will be reffing, and they added some more rules:
> 
> 
> When you accept this, link to your chosen Pokémon's profile
> It doesn't need to be in your active squad
> Flying is neutral against Bug so that Combee is fair
> You have one week to send in commands, but rather than getting disqualified, you just don't get to do anything for the round
> It won't count towards win/loss records (once those are actually a thing)
> It won't take up a battle slot either
> I'm not sure about prizes. Obviously the winner shouldn't get a  zillion dollars, and given that it's probably going to be hard to  actually strategize I'm probably just going to say that everyone who  participates gets to fully evolve.
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> 
> Eifie and Vermiculate Monsoon
> blazheirio889 and BEES
> I liek Squirtles and Deedle Deedle Whoop
> Totodile and Garchomp
> Noctowl and Olaf
> Dar and Envy
> RespectTheBlade and Aldrin
> allitersonance and antialiasis
> Grass King and Lepidoptera
> Arylett Charnoa and Kukai
> Keldeo and Micah
> Lilypad and Bumblethree
> Coloursfall and Swallowtail
> Gevaisa and Heather
> YOU?!


Fuck it, I'll throw my lot in with Wormy.


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> I'm not waiting until my tournament battle is over to do this, dammit >:(
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs. 1 vs. 1 vs. ... vs. 1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A ball pit made for mini bugs. Could this _bee_ more adorable?


I can't believe I'm saying this, but there's only one spot left! Don't delay, buy a baby bug today!


----------



## Herbe

> if a lot of people actually join



how could you not join? baby bug party sounds so cute!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Eifie said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this, but there's only one spot left! Don't delay, buy a baby bug today!



i'll join this with my nice Scatterbug


----------



## Herbe

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i'll join this with my nice pokemon


Who? I assume you mean Scatterbug, since it's your only bug Pokémon, but you should link to it in your post, like the rules said.


----------



## M&F

One of these free battle slots, I've got to blow. So here's a classic.

*Format:* 2 vs 2, Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.). Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
*Arena Description:* Pilferbot Returns!

You may remember Pilferbot. It has since gained consciousness and thrashed against the restraints of its former owners. It has totaled the warehouse inside of which it was contained, and has escaped into a dusty wasteland, where it now wreaks chaos and disgrace upon passerby. And of course, some fools decide to pass by the Pilferbot deliberately.

The Pilferbot's armor is indestrcutible, and it will not sustain damage from the battlers' attacks or be affected by them in any mechanically relevant way (colorful flavor text about how it reacts to being struck by an Earthquake or Taunted, however, is welcome). At the end of each round, there is a 70% chance that Pilferbot will snatch away one of the Pokémon in battle and, if it does, a 50% chance that will also steal the other. After abducting any Pokémon, the Pilferbot spits out a different Pokémon stolen from somewhere else in the League; this Pokémon is potentially any individual Pokémon registered in the ASB Database, and determined randomly (tip: in order to randomly obtain a Pokémon in the ASB Database, obtain a random number, then type [asb.dragonflycave.com/pokemon/(randomnumber)] into the adress bar of your browser, without the brackets and replacing "(randomnumber)" with the number you've obtained). A pilfered Pokémon being put out into battle will retain the same health and energy percentages as the Pokémon it is replacing, as well as their status. The stolen Pokémon have a 15% chance of disobeying commands given to them, and they will be likelier to be unwilling to listen if their trainer is well-to-do monetarily -- the chance of disobedience increases to 20% if the trainer the Pokémon was pilfered to has $200 or more bank, and it increases to 25% if they come from a squad more than $750 strong. It's also possible for the pilfered Pokémon to be of a trainer's own squad (in which case, it will not disobey commands), or of the opponent's squad (in which case, it will disobey commands 60% of the time), or even of the referee's squad (in which case, the referee may abitrarily set the chances of disobedience for their Pokémon at any value between 0% and 60%, or, if they are unwilling to do so, apply the same standard as that of any other pilfered Pokémon; note that the same arbitrary disobedience rate for referee's Pokémon is applied to any and all of the referee's Pokémon that are pilfered in the match).

Lastly, Pilferbot is out of control and roving mad --  during any end of round in which it switches both Pokémon on the field, it has a 50% chance of lashing out at both of them with an attack of 6% damage. This damage has a 20% chance each of being Steel-type, Electric-type, Fire-type, Dark-type or Poison-type (this can easily be rolled alongside the chance of causing damage at all, by setting each type as a 10% chance, alongside a 50% chance of no damage).

*Other:* No Pokémon participating in this battle will gain experience or happiness -- instead, the winner will receive two Rare Candies, and the loser will receive one. The stolen Pokémon will not be affected by any permanent effects that would extend beyond the scope of this single battle.
Profile Link


----------



## Superbird

Metallica Fanboy said:


> One of these free battle slots, I've got to blow. So here's a classic.
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs 2, Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.). Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena Description:* Pilferbot Returns!
> 
> You may remember Pilferbot. It has since gained consciousness and thrashed against the restraints of its former owners. It has totaled the warehouse inside of which it was contained, and has escaped into a dusty wasteland, where it now wreaks chaos and disgrace upon passerby. And of course, some fools decide to pass by the Pilferbot deliberately.
> 
> The Pilferbot's armor is indestrcutible, and it will not sustain damage from the battlers' attacks or be affected by them in any mechanically relevant way (colorful flavor text about how it reacts to being struck by an Earthquake or Taunted, however, is welcome). At the end of each round, there is a 70% chance that Pilferbot will snatch away one of the Pokémon in battle and, if it does, a 50% chance that will also steal the other. After abducting any Pokémon, the Pilferbot spits out a different Pokémon stolen from somewhere else in the League; this Pokémon is potentially any individual Pokémon registered in the ASB Database, and determined randomly (tip: in order to randomly obtain a Pokémon in the ASB Database, obtain a random number, then type [asb.dragonflycave.com/pokemon/(randomnumber)] into the adress bar of your browser, without the brackets and replacing "(randomnumber)" with the number you've obtained). A pilfered Pokémon being put out into battle will retain the same health and energy percentages as the Pokémon it is replacing, as well as their status. The stolen Pokémon have a 15% chance of disobeying commands given to them, and they will be likelier to be unwilling to listen if their trainer is well-to-do monetarily -- the chance of disobedience increases to 20% if the trainer the Pokémon was pilfered to has $200 or more bank, and it increases to 25% if they come from a squad more than $750 strong. It's also possible for the pilfered Pokémon to be of a trainer's own squad (in which case, it will not disobey commands), or of the opponent's squad (in which case, it will disobey commands 60% of the time), or even of the referee's squad (in which case, the referee may abitrarily set the chances of disobedience for their Pokémon at any value between 0% and 60%, or, if they are unwilling to do so, apply the same standard as that of any other pilfered Pokémon; note that the same arbitrary disobedience rate for referee's Pokémon is applied to any and all of the referee's Pokémon that are pilfered in the match).
> 
> Lastly, Pilferbot is out of control and roving mad --  during any end of round in which it switches both Pokémon on the field, it has a 50% chance of lashing out at both of them with an attack of 6% damage. This damage has a 20% chance each of being Steel-type, Electric-type, Fire-type, Dark-type or Poison-type (this can easily be rolled alongside the chance of causing damage at all, by setting each type as a 10% chance, alongside a 50% chance of no damage).
> 
> *Other:* No Pokémon participating in this battle will gain experience or happiness -- instead, the winner will receive two Rare Candies, and the loser will receive one. The stolen Pokémon will not be affected by any permanent effects that would extend beyond the scope of this single battle.
> Profile Link


I'll be filling a slot too, if you don't mind.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Noctowl said:


> Format: 2v2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: Seven days
> Damage Cap: 50%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Rest, Chills limited to 3 per pokemon, OHKOs
> Arena Description: The office
> 
> Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment.
> You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon.
> Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.
> 
> Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
> There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
> Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage.
> They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my last battle, time for a new one!
Click to expand...

Mind if I take this? Lookin' for battles :D

QUOTES WITHIN QUOTES


----------



## Totodile

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Whoever accepts the challenge, The DQ time, damage cap, and banned moves are adjustable.
> 
> 1vs1 Single ( flexible )
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> ( i hope i can battle using this arena )





TruetoCheese said:


> I'll take this one. Fiiiiiight. Though I'd like to have Direct Recovery Moves and OHKO Moves Banned.


Reffing this one.


----------



## Superbird

Whirlpool said:


> The Omskivar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god I thought this day might never come.  Come at me, world!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct heals
> *Arena Description:* Inside the Magic Typewriter
> 
> _It was a dark, stormy night..._
> 
> The inner workings of the giant, omnipotent magic typewriter are yours to destroy battle in.  For those refs/battlers who aren't familiar with how a typewriter works, neither am I what's important is that when the letters are hit, metal blocks with letter-shaped engravings fly up on poles and smack a black ink ribbon.  There's a platform within that's of an arbitrary size; it's big enough for the battlers and it's big enough that there's no danger of falling off.  There's enough room for any sort of movement, but there's no water, and there's no earth, so no digging.  Just a platform for standing.
> 
> At the end of the round, a sentence is typed into the typewriter.  The typewriter, being magic, will then warp reality for the next round.  This warp is up to the referee after the first round, and the effects disappear at the end of the round.  The warp must also be impartial, and affect both battlers equally.  When the sentence is entered, the letters go flying, so at the end of the round, each Pokemon has a 10% chance (25% if they have not moved from the spot they began the round in) of being smacked with a metal letter and pressed into the ink ribbon; this will cause 3% damage and cover the Pokemon in black ink for the next round, raising evasion by 1 and lowering accuracy by 1 (unless the Pokemon has no eyes/is blind).  This ink can be washed off with water, but will also fade at the end of the next round.
> 
> The first round begins with the classic "It was a dark, stormy night..." which causes the first round of the battle to have rainy weather.
> 
> *Profile link:* Here
> 
> Edit: because a third party arena effect was a late-night idea and is completely unnecessary since the ref can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> If no one else has taken this, I will!
Click to expand...



This looks complicated. I'll ref it.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Bloody _hell_ why doesn't the forum ever let me quote anything anymore

Taking MF vs Superbird. Let's see if I remember how to do this!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

One of my battles is about to end. So here's a thing. It is Xenosaga themed and ridiculously elaborate. I doubt anyone here has played the series before and this is probably a poorly thought out arena and will end up being my doom because I never think things through all that well. Oh well! Fun is fun.

I’d just like to say that don’t sweat it if you haven’t played the games. This challenge’ll be fun even if you haven’t, especially if you like GIGANTIC MECHA.

And a note for the referee. If you haven’t played the games, I’m providing links to the relevant pages on the Xenosaga Wiki. Use your own judgement for flavor text and such based on my descriptions. I won't mind whatever it is you decide to do. However, you can also feel free to ask me at any time during the battle about the Xenosaga series and I will answer any questions you may have. 

*3vs3 Single*
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 20 days..
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned Moves:* Nothing is banned. Direct recovery moves may be used, but they are subject to the damage cap. Meaning that they will only heal up to 35% per round. OHKO moves will only do up to 35% damage in a round as well. Also, each Pokemon sent out has a limit of three chills.

*Arena:* *The Elsa*​ 
This is a sleek blue and white spaceship floating above whatever planet Asber is on. It was mighty kind of the gruff Captain Matthews to let us use his ship to battle... except wait. He hasn't, and we've actually snuck into it whilst it was landed in Asber's spaceport?

Yep, that's right!

We're battling in a very spacious hangar for the E.S.es. (Robotic mecha machines as tall as buildings typically piloted by two people) And because they don't know we're here... (hee hee hee), we can use them for our ridiculous Pokemon battle!

It takes one action to command a Pokemon to get into  an E.S., by the way, and *you can only command them to get into the E.S. on the first action of every round*. So no Fire Blast ~ Get in the E.S. ~ Fire Blast. 

The Pokemon is the main pilot, whilst the trainer is the co-pilot. Although this has no mechanically relevant effects and is largely just flavor. 

*THE FOUR E.S.ES*​
There are four E.S.es to choose from and each of them has its own strength and weakness. 

Whilst in an E.S., a Pokemon can use any of the moves available to its moveset. 

Additionally, each E.S. will change the Pokemon’s type completely whilst inside of it and disable its natural <Ability>. 

All of them will also make a Pokemon consensually flying because they have the ability to fly. Thanks to their extensive weapon systems, they amplify a Pokemon's power in addition to giving them special moves that might not have access to ordinarily. All of them grant a Pokemon access to up to three special moves, the first one of which the Pokemon is able to use the moment they enter the E.S. The other two, however, must be unlocked in circumstances that might happen later in the battle.

*E.S. Dinah* (DEE-NAH)
A white sleek and graceful machine that is all around offensively balanced. 


*Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Psychic/Steel_. 

*Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Dinah, the Pokemon gains _+1 Special Attack_ and _+1 Attack_, but also _-1 Special Defense_ and _-1 Defense_. 

*Move Advantage:* _*There is a random chance (it’s basically a coin flip between the two categories of attacks) every action*_ the Dinah is being used that either Special or Physical moves will have their damage output increased by 2%.

*Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Psychic-type when used by the Dinah).
Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked: 

_*Origin Pulse*_

_*Dorade*_
A move unique to the Dinah and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Dinah pulls out its gigantic ass laser gun and shoots a thick ivory laser at the opponent.
Psychic-type | Special
Base Power: 10%, This move operates like Psyshock/Psystrike. In which the attack itself is Special, but it targets Defense rather than Special Defense.
Energy: 6%. 
 
*E.S. Asher*
A gigantic bulky purple beast of a machine made for blasting your enemies' brains out. 


*Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Dragon/Steel_.

*Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Asher, the Pokemon gains _+1 Attack, +1 Defense_, but _-2 Speed_.

*Move Advantage:* Any multi-hit moves have their damage output increased by 2%. This is only added in once, and not per hit. 

*Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Dragon-type when used by the Asher).
Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked: 

*Thousand Arrows*

*Gatling Gun*
A move unique to the Asher and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Asher pulls out its large machine gun and shoots multiple volleys at the opponent.
Steel-type | Physical | Multi-Hit (can hit 2-5 times)
Base Power: 2%. Damage is 2.5 times the number of hits and it ignores Reflect.
Energy: Varies, depends on the number of hits.
 
*E.S. Zebulun*
A small, feminine pink girly machine made for precision and Ether (special) attacks. 


*Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Fairy/Steel_. 

*Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Zebulun, the Pokemon gains _+2 Special Attack_, but _-2 Defense_. 

*Move Advantage:* Any moves that involve beams have their damage output increased by 2%. 

*Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Fairy-type when used by the Zebulun). 

Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked: 

*Searing Shot*

*Schwalbe*
A move unique to the Zebulun and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Zebulun blasts out several pink beams of energy in rapid succession. It is considered a beam move. 
Fairy-type | Special | Multi-Hit (can hit 2 to 5 times)
Base Power: 2%, Damage is 2.5 times the number of hits and it ignores Light Screen.
Energy: Varies, depends on the number of hits.

*E.S. Reuben*
Not to be confused with a sandwich. An agile lean and green machine that looks like an epic samurai and uses two gigantic samurai swords as a weapon. 


*Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to Fighting/Steel

*Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Reuben, the Pokemon gains _+2 Speed_, but also _-2 Special Attack_. 

*Move Advantage:* All blade and sword-based moves have their damage increased by 2%,

*Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Fighting-type when used by the Reuben). 

Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked:

*Precipice Blades*

*Four Heavens*
A move unique to the Reuben and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Reuben slashes four times in rapid succession at the opponent with its two swords. Considered a sword/blade type move.
Fighting-type | Physical
Base Power: 10%. This move is Physical, but targets Special Defense. Like a reverse Psyshock/Psystrike.
Energy: 6%
 
There is, however, a catch to using the E.S.es. They have a unique energy source known as an Anima Relic, which can only be fully compatible with certain people. Whilst Pokemon can use them just fine for some time, they and their trainers can only handle being within them for so long. Thus, *they can only remain in the E.Ses for two rounds (six actions) per usage.* After that, *a Pokemon can get back in them after five actions have passed.* _*Once a Pokemon gets into an E.S. though, they and their trainer cannot get out until the six actions have passed. *_

*PILOTS AND UNLOCKING MOVES*

We can’t forget though that nobody knows we’re here yet and these loud noises are bound to attract attention! *At the beginning of every round after the first round, there is a 35% that someone will hear the battle happening.* If this happens, one of the original pilots of an E.S. that is being used, chosen at random, will come down into the hangar and prevent you from using their E.S for the entirety of that round. So if somebody commands their Pokemon to jump into one of the E.Ses and the RNG determines that the pilot of that particular E.S. hears this and comes down on that round, their Pokemon will be forced out of the E.S. and won't be able to follow any commands for the rest of the round whilst their trainer haggles with the pilot. 

After some haggling with the pilot, you will be allowed to immediately use the E.S. again. Not only that, but the pilot will grant you access to one of the special moves the E.S. can use!

*This will continue until every pilot has come down into the hangar, in which case the 35% chance of them coming down will cease to be a thing and the combatants will be able to use the E.S.es freely*…. Of course, the six actions per usage limitation and the five action "recharge" time to use will still remain in place. 

The unlocked moves can only be used by the Pokemon whose trainer was haggling with the pilot. However, the other trainer will be able to access them as well by speaking to the pilot. It takes one action to speak with a pilot and convince them to grant to access to their particular move. *There is a 75% chance that they will grant you access to the move*, but you may not be able to sufficiently convince them and so, there is still that chance of failure. 

*Dinah Pilots*


*Shion Uzuki* - A brainy brunette scientist who is gentle and kind, but also kind of emotional. Main pilot of the Dinah.. She will NOT be pleased with your Pokemon piloting the Dinah at first, thinking it’s absolutely absurd, and will react negatively. She’s pretty stubborn too, but she does love the idea of scientific experiments and is also quite curious. You just have to convince her that this will get her some nice data on the Dinah’s capabilities and it is good for science. Once you do, she will grant your Pokemon access to the Dinah’s signature move, *Dorade*.


*KOS-MOS* - A blue-haired female android created by Shion Uzuki. Co-pilot of the Dinah. KOS-MOS is emotionless and logical, so convincing her to use the Dinah will require logic. Telling her about the practical benefits of defeating the enemy team will likely get her to come around eventually. Once you have convinced her, she will teach your Pokemon how to access *Origin Pulse* weapon to make your battle more efficient.

*Asher Pilots*


*Jr.* – An energetic red-haired gun-toting boy with a fiery personality to boot. Main pilot of the Asher. He wouldn’t usually object to this sort of thing, and would probably think it was awesome. However, upon watching your Pokemon’s… less than stellar piloting skills… he objects on the basis that he really thinks that he could do better battling the opponent in the E.S. You have to convince him not to step into the battle and that your Pokemon can handle it, really. Of course, he’ll probably scoff at you for a bit, but will allow the battle to continue normally because perhaps it could be very interesting indeed. Once you’ve convinced him, he’ll teach them how to access the Asher’s big guns, *Gatling Gun*.


*chaos* (His name is ALWAYS spelled in all-lowercase)- A mysterious white-haired youth with an extremely calm demeanor. Co-pilot of the Asher. Just like Jr., he wouldn’t usually mind somebody else using his E.S. But he would try to stop your Pokemon from using it due to being concerned about its effects on their health, due to the adverse effects the Anima Relics can have. Just tell him that everything will be fine, and the battle won’t last too long. He’ll still not be convinced for a bit, but he’s a pretty passive person, and will back off sooner or later.  Once he’s been convinced, to help the battle go by faster, he will teach your Pokemon how to access *Thousand Arrows*.

*Zebulun Pilots*


*MOMO* - An adorable pink-haired Realian girl with the appearance of a 16 year old, which is really just an artificially created human. The main pilot of the Zebulun. She is quite perky and cheerful, and has a childlike personality. MOMO doesn’t like unnecessary fighting, and objects to these adorable creatures hurting each other in machines. Just let her know that these creatures love to fight and it’s what makes them happy, and then she’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the Zebulun’s signature move *Schwalbe* in order to make them even happier!


*Ziggy (AKA Ziggurat 8)* – A cyborg that has lived over 100 years and has a very serious demeanor and policelike discipline. Co-pilot of the Zebulun. He’s seen a lot of things in his day, so he’s always calm and isn’t easily rattled. However, there is one thing that bothers him, and that’s the possibility of his close friend MOMO being bothered by the E.S. possibly being damaged. In this case, if someone is piloting the Zebulun, Ziggy will ALWAYS be chosen to be the one who arrives first. Let him know your Pokemon is a delicate driver. Really, he’s a reasonable guy, and he’ll come around eventually. Once he does, he’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the move *Searing Shot* to allow the Zebulun to defend itself from incurring any further damage from the other E.S.es.

*Reuben Pilots*


*Jin Uzuki* – Shion Uzuki’s brother, and uniquely, the Reuben’s sole pilot. He is a black-haired man who wears green robes and carries around a samurai sword of his own. A massive badass. Jin is a graceful and very powerful battle-hardened swordsman. He is pretty calm about most things, and is even kind of a trickster. However, handling his E.S.es’ sword takes a lot of power, and he really doesn’t think your Pokemon is well-suited to do that. He’s pretty possessive about his blades. You’ll have to convince him that your Pokemon, with a little more training and practice, can handle it. Then he’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the Reuben’s signature move, *Four Heavens*.


*Citan Uzuki* - This character isn’t actually native to Xenosaga, but rather, is from Xenogears. However, in my headcanon, he is Jin’s uncle. A highly intelligent man who dresses in green and looks and acts a lot like Jin, even having a similar battle style and piloting a similar mech. Citan is awesome and he is good at everything that ever existed, but because he is afraid of hurting others, he often restricts his own abilities. Although he doesn’t technically pilot the Reuben, he will still pop out of nowhere and stop you from using it anyway, thinking that the immense power of the Reuben needs to be contained for fear of others getting hurt. Reason with him for a bit and reassure him that nobody’s going to get hurt, and really, your Pokemon is being careful as can be. Once you convince him, he will unlock a move that even Jin Uzuki didn’t know his own E.S. had: *Precipice Blades*.


----------



## Gevaisa

Arylett Charnoa said:


> One of my battles is about to end. So here's a thing. It is Xenosaga themed and ridiculously elaborate. I doubt anyone here has played the series before and this is probably a poorly thought out arena and will end up being my doom because I never think things through all that well. Oh well! Fun is fun.
> 
> I’d just like to say that don’t sweat it if you haven’t played the games. This challenge’ll be fun even if you haven’t, especially if you like GIGANTIC MECHA.
> 
> And a note for the referee. If you haven’t played the games, I’m providing links to the relevant pages on the Xenosaga Wiki. Use your own judgement for flavor text and such based on my descriptions. I won't mind whatever it is you decide to do. However, you can also feel free to ask me at any time during the battle about the Xenosaga series and I will answer any questions you may have.
> 
> *3vs3 Single*
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 20 days..
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned Moves:* Nothing is banned. Direct recovery moves may be used, but they are subject to the damage cap. Meaning that they will only heal up to 35% per round. OHKO moves will only do up to 35% damage in a round as well. Also, each Pokemon sent out has a limit of three chills.
> 
> *Arena:* *The Elsa*​
> This is a sleek blue and white spaceship floating above whatever planet Asber is on. It was mighty kind of the gruff Captain Matthews to let us use his ship to battle... except wait. He hasn't, and we've actually snuck into it whilst it was landed in Asber's spaceport?
> 
> Yep, that's right!
> 
> We're battling in a very spacious hangar for the E.S.es. (Robotic mecha machines as tall as buildings typically piloted by two people) And because they don't know we're here... (hee hee hee), we can use them for our ridiculous Pokemon battle!
> 
> It takes one action to command a Pokemon to get into  an E.S., by the way, and *you can only command them to get into the E.S. on the first action of every round*. So no Fire Blast ~ Get in the E.S. ~ Fire Blast.
> 
> The Pokemon is the main pilot, whilst the trainer is the co-pilot. Although this has no mechanically relevant effects and is largely just flavor.
> 
> *THE FOUR E.S.ES*​
> There are four E.S.es to choose from and each of them has its own strength and weakness.
> 
> Whilst in an E.S., a Pokemon can use any of the moves available to its moveset.
> 
> Additionally, each E.S. will change the Pokemon’s type completely whilst inside of it and disable its natural <Ability>.
> 
> All of them will also make a Pokemon consensually flying because they have the ability to fly. Thanks to their extensive weapon systems, they amplify a Pokemon's power in addition to giving them special moves that might not have access to ordinarily. All of them grant a Pokemon access to up to three special moves, the first one of which the Pokemon is able to use the moment they enter the E.S. The other two, however, must be unlocked in circumstances that might happen later in the battle.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Quite long post
> 
> 
> 
> *E.S. Dinah* (DEE-NAH)
> A white sleek and graceful machine that is all around offensively balanced.
> 
> 
> *Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Psychic/Steel_.
> 
> *Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Dinah, the Pokemon gains _+1 Special Attack_ and _+1 Attack_, but also _-1 Special Defense_ and _-1 Defense_.
> 
> *Move Advantage:* _*There is a random chance (it’s basically a coin flip between the two categories of attacks) every action*_ the Dinah is being used that either Special or Physical moves will have their damage output increased by 2%.
> 
> *Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Psychic-type when used by the Dinah).
> Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked:
> 
> _*Origin Pulse*_
> 
> _*Dorade*_
> A move unique to the Dinah and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Dinah pulls out its gigantic ass laser gun and shoots a thick ivory laser at the opponent.
> Psychic-type | Special
> Base Power: 10%, This move operates like Psyshock/Psystrike. In which the attack itself is Special, but it targets Defense rather than Special Defense.
> Energy: 6%.
> 
> *E.S. Asher*
> A gigantic bulky purple beast of a machine made for blasting your enemies' brains out.
> 
> 
> *Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Dragon/Steel_.
> 
> *Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Asher, the Pokemon gains _+1 Attack, +1 Defense_, but _-2 Speed_.
> 
> *Move Advantage:* Any multi-hit moves have their damage output increased by 2%. This is only added in once, and not per hit.
> 
> *Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Dragon-type when used by the Asher).
> Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked:
> 
> *Thousand Arrows*
> 
> *Gatling Gun*
> A move unique to the Asher and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Asher pulls out its large machine gun and shoots multiple volleys at the opponent.
> Steel-type | Physical | Multi-Hit (can hit 2-5 times)
> Base Power: 2%. Damage is 2.5 times the number of hits and it ignores Reflect.
> Energy: Varies, depends on the number of hits.
> 
> *E.S. Zebulun*
> A small, feminine pink girly machine made for precision and Ether (special) attacks.
> 
> 
> *Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to _Fairy/Steel_.
> 
> *Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Zebulun, the Pokemon gains _+2 Special Attack_, but _-2 Defense_.
> 
> *Move Advantage:* Any moves that involve beams have their damage output increased by 2%.
> 
> *Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Fairy-type when used by the Zebulun).
> 
> Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked:
> 
> *Searing Shot*
> 
> *Schwalbe*
> A move unique to the Zebulun and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Zebulun blasts out several pink beams of energy in rapid succession. It is considered a beam move.
> Fairy-type | Special | Multi-Hit (can hit 2 to 5 times)
> Base Power: 2%, Damage is 2.5 times the number of hits and it ignores Light Screen.
> Energy: Varies, depends on the number of hits.
> 
> *E.S. Reuben*
> Not to be confused with a sandwich. An agile lean and green machine that looks like an epic samurai and uses two gigantic samurai swords as a weapon.
> 
> 
> *Type:* Changes your Pokemon's type to Fighting/Steel
> 
> *Stat Changes:* Whilst inside the Reuben, the Pokemon gains _+2 Speed_, but also _-2 Special Attack_.
> 
> *Move Advantage:* All blade and sword-based moves have their damage increased by 2%,
> 
> *Special Moves:* The Pokemon also starts off being able to use the move *Technoblast* (which is always Fighting-type when used by the Reuben).
> 
> Later on, two additional moves can be unlocked:
> 
> *Precipice Blades*
> 
> *Four Heavens*
> A move unique to the Reuben and courtesy of its weapon systems. When using this move, the Reuben slashes four times in rapid succession at the opponent with its two swords. Considered a sword/blade type move.
> Fighting-type | Physical
> Base Power: 10%. This move is Physical, but targets Special Defense. Like a reverse Psyshock/Psystrike.
> Energy: 6%
> 
> There is, however, a catch to using the E.S.es. They have a unique energy source known as an Anima Relic, which can only be fully compatible with certain people. Whilst Pokemon can use them just fine for some time, they and their trainers can only handle being within them for so long. Thus, *they can only remain in the E.Ses for two rounds (six actions) per usage.* After that, *a Pokemon can get back in them after five actions have passed.* _*Once a Pokemon gets into an E.S. though, they and their trainer cannot get out until the six actions have passed. *_
> 
> *PILOTS AND UNLOCKING MOVES*
> 
> We can’t forget though that nobody knows we’re here yet and these loud noises are bound to attract attention! *At the beginning of every round after the first round, there is a 35% that someone will hear the battle happening.* If this happens, one of the original pilots of an E.S. that is being used, chosen at random, will come down into the hangar and prevent you from using their E.S for the entirety of that round. So if somebody commands their Pokemon to jump into one of the E.Ses and the RNG determines that the pilot of that particular E.S. hears this and comes down on that round, their Pokemon will be forced out of the E.S. and won't be able to follow any commands for the rest of the round whilst their trainer haggles with the pilot.
> 
> After some haggling with the pilot, you will be allowed to immediately use the E.S. again. Not only that, but the pilot will grant you access to one of the special moves the E.S. can use!
> 
> *This will continue until every pilot has come down into the hangar, in which case the 35% chance of them coming down will cease to be a thing and the combatants will be able to use the E.S.es freely*…. Of course, the six actions per usage limitation and the five action "recharge" time to use will still remain in place.
> 
> The unlocked moves can only be used by the Pokemon whose trainer was haggling with the pilot. However, the other trainer will be able to access them as well by speaking to the pilot. It takes one action to speak with a pilot and convince them to grant to access to their particular move. *There is a 75% chance that they will grant you access to the move*, but you may not be able to sufficiently convince them and so, there is still that chance of failure.
> 
> *Dinah Pilots*
> 
> 
> *Shion Uzuki* - A brainy brunette scientist who is gentle and kind, but also kind of emotional. Main pilot of the Dinah.. She will NOT be pleased with your Pokemon piloting the Dinah at first, thinking it’s absolutely absurd, and will react negatively. She’s pretty stubborn too, but she does love the idea of scientific experiments and is also quite curious. You just have to convince her that this will get her some nice data on the Dinah’s capabilities and it is good for science. Once you do, she will grant your Pokemon access to the Dinah’s signature move, *Dorade*.
> 
> 
> *KOS-MOS* - A blue-haired female android created by Shion Uzuki. Co-pilot of the Dinah. KOS-MOS is emotionless and logical, so convincing her to use the Dinah will require logic. Telling her about the practical benefits of defeating the enemy team will likely get her to come around eventually. Once you have convinced her, she will teach your Pokemon how to access *Origin Pulse* weapon to make your battle more efficient.
> 
> *Asher Pilots*
> 
> 
> *Jr.* – An energetic red-haired gun-toting boy with a fiery personality to boot. Main pilot of the Asher. He wouldn’t usually object to this sort of thing, and would probably think it was awesome. However, upon watching your Pokemon’s… less than stellar piloting skills… he objects on the basis that he really thinks that he could do better battling the opponent in the E.S. You have to convince him not to step into the battle and that your Pokemon can handle it, really. Of course, he’ll probably scoff at you for a bit, but will allow the battle to continue normally because perhaps it could be very interesting indeed. Once you’ve convinced him, he’ll teach them how to access the Asher’s big guns, *Gatling Gun*.
> 
> 
> *chaos* (His name is ALWAYS spelled in all-lowercase)- A mysterious white-haired youth with an extremely calm demeanor. Co-pilot of the Asher. Just like Jr., he wouldn’t usually mind somebody else using his E.S. But he would try to stop your Pokemon from using it due to being concerned about its effects on their health, due to the adverse effects the Anima Relics can have. Just tell him that everything will be fine, and the battle won’t last too long. He’ll still not be convinced for a bit, but he’s a pretty passive person, and will back off sooner or later.  Once he’s been convinced, to help the battle go by faster, he will teach your Pokemon how to access *Thousand Arrows*.
> 
> *Zebulun Pilots*
> 
> 
> *MOMO* - An adorable pink-haired Realian girl with the appearance of a 16 year old, which is really just an artificially created human. The main pilot of the Zebulun. She is quite perky and cheerful, and has a childlike personality. MOMO doesn’t like unnecessary fighting, and objects to these adorable creatures hurting each other in machines. Just let her know that these creatures love to fight and it’s what makes them happy, and then she’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the Zebulun’s signature move *Schwalbe* in order to make them even happier!
> 
> 
> *Ziggy (AKA Ziggurat 8)* – A cyborg that has lived over 100 years and has a very serious demeanor and policelike discipline. Co-pilot of the Zebulun. He’s seen a lot of things in his day, so he’s always calm and isn’t easily rattled. However, there is one thing that bothers him, and that’s the possibility of his close friend MOMO being bothered by the E.S. possibly being damaged. In this case, if someone is piloting the Zebulun, Ziggy will ALWAYS be chosen to be the one who arrives first. Let him know your Pokemon is a delicate driver. Really, he’s a reasonable guy, and he’ll come around eventually. Once he does, he’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the move *Searing Shot* to allow the Zebulun to defend itself from incurring any further damage from the other E.S.es.
> 
> *Reuben Pilots*
> 
> 
> *Jin Uzuki* – Shion Uzuki’s brother, and uniquely, the Reuben’s sole pilot. He is a black-haired man who wears green robes and carries around a samurai sword of his own. A massive badass. Jin is a graceful and very powerful battle-hardened swordsman. He is pretty calm about most things, and is even kind of a trickster. However, handling his E.S.es’ sword takes a lot of power, and he really doesn’t think your Pokemon is well-suited to do that. He’s pretty possessive about his blades. You’ll have to convince him that your Pokemon, with a little more training and practice, can handle it. Then he’ll teach your Pokemon how to access the Reuben’s signature move, *Four Heavens*.
> 
> 
> *Citan Uzuki* - This character isn’t actually native to Xenosaga, but rather, is from Xenogears. However, in my headcanon, he is Jin’s uncle. A highly intelligent man who dresses in green and looks and acts a lot like Jin, even having a similar battle style and piloting a similar mech. Citan is awesome and he is good at everything that ever existed, but because he is afraid of hurting others, he often restricts his own abilities. Although he doesn’t technically pilot the Reuben, he will still pop out of nowhere and stop you from using it anyway, thinking that the immense power of the Reuben needs to be contained for fear of others getting hurt. Reason with him for a bit and reassure him that nobody’s going to get hurt, and really, your Pokemon is being careful as can be. Once you convince him, he will unlock a move that even Jin Uzuki didn’t know his own E.S. had: *Precipice Blades*.


Since what was my only currently running battle has now ended, I suppose I ought to pick another up. Since this looks interesting, and I'm too lazy to think up a challenge of my own at the moment, I'll take it.


----------



## Herbe

Yo, *TrueToCheese,* you're up.

*Format:*4vs4 Double
*Style:*Switch
*DQ:*10 days
*Damage Cap:*50% because wynaut
*Banned/Restricted Moves:*OHKO and Direct Healing
*Arena Description:* A giant slice of swiss chees in the Mystery Zone.

I like giant everyday things arenas okay (see:giant litter box battle)

Welp, you did it now. You were trying to tweak in DP, since you didn't get the event Shaymin and Darkrai, and you accidentally saved in the Mystery Zone. Also, to punish you, or for comedic effect, either way, Arceus sent us to land on a piece of swiss cheese, an arena befitting the One True Cheesy Man himself.

Each action, there is a 20% chance your Pokemon will fall in a swiss cheese hole; it will attack last that action, since it has to wriggle out of the hole. If a move creates a hole underneath it and the Pokemon has already acted that action, it gets out as normal for the next action. If more than one falls into a hole, speed takes priority. There is no water for Surf, and if you Dig you risk losing your Pokemon to the mystery zone completly; Pokemon Abuse laws will prevent you from trying to Dig. I suppose you could make balls of cheese for Stone Edge, but if you remove cheese from the slice (as in for stone edge type attacks, or burning it with a Fire type move or something like that) any close Pokemon then have a 60% chance of falling into that hole. You can't fall off the slice, Invisible Walls prevent you from doing so.

Edit, per proposal:

At any time you may command your pokemon to disguise themselves in cheese. They take cheese and cover themselves in it. This creates a new hole near them. They become Cheese type and all their moves become Cheese type. Cheese type is as follows:

Type Chart: Normal, Fire, Water, Bug, Steel 2x effective against cheese
                 Electric, Fighting 1/2x effective against cheese
                 Poison, Psychic, Ghost 0x effective against cheese
Cheese 2x effective against Normal, Fairy, Psychic
           1/2x effective against Fire
           0x Effective against Rock, Steel

This increases their Evasion by 2 stages, because all that cheese, but lowers their Accuracy by one, because all that cheese is also in their eyes. This takes an entire action. This lasts about, oh, say 5 actions? This part's adjustable.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lilypad said:


> Yo, *TrueToCheese,* you're up.
> 
> *Format:*4vs4 Double
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*10 days
> *Damage Cap:*50% because wynaut
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:*OHKO and Direct Healing
> *Arena Description:* A giant slice of swiss chees in the Mystery Zone.
> 
> I like giant everyday things arenas okay (see:giant litter box battle)
> 
> Welp, you did it now. You were trying to tweak in DP, since you didn't get the event Shaymin and Darkrai, and you accidentally saved in the Mystery Zone. Also, to punish you, or for comedic effect, either way, Arceus sent us to land on a piece of swiss cheese, an arena befitting the One True Cheesy Man himself.
> 
> Each action, there is a 20% chance your Pokemon will fall in a swiss cheese hole; it will attack last that action, since it has to wriggle out of the hole. If a move creates a hole underneath it and the Pokemon has already acted that action, it gets out as normal for the next action. If more than one falls into a hole, speed takes priority. There is no water for Surf, and if you Dig you risk losing your Pokemon to the mystery zone completly; Pokemon Abuse laws will prevent you from trying to Dig. I suppose you could make balls of cheese for Stone Edge, but if you remove cheese from the slice (as in for stone edge type attacks, or burning it with a Fire type move or something like that) any close Pokemon then have a 60% chance of falling into that hole. You can't fall off the slice, Invisible Walls prevent you from doing so.


Really, you should put these challenges out more Caerphilly. I mean, seriously, this is nacho cheese to handle. Someone out there has no cheese with them, someone out there is forever provolone.

Also I propose that we put in place a temporary CHEESE type for any Pokemon that could transform or camouflage or even disguise themselves as blocks of cheese.


----------



## Herbe

TruetoCheese said:


> Really, you should put these challenges out more Caerphilly. I mean, seriously, this is nacho cheese to handle. Someone out there has no cheese with them, someone out there is forever provolone.
> 
> Also I propose that we put in place a temporary CHEESE type for any Pokemon that could transform or camouflage or even disguise themselves as blocks of cheese.


Yes! Gonna edit that in. Edit: edited.

Type Chart: Normal, Fire, Water, Bug, Steel 2x effective against cheese
                 Electric, Fighting 1/2x effective against cheese
                 Poison, Psychic, Ghost 0x effective against cheese
Cheese 2x effective against Normal, Fairy, Psychic
           1/2x effective against Fire
           0x Effective against Rock, Steel
(We agreed on most of this elsewhere)


----------



## Munchkin

ASB is back, this is my first post on the forum at all in almost three years, and this battle was never completed. So, I'm posting it (again)!
Wayyy out of practice, it's been years since I've done ASB - practically a beginner :|


3vs3 single
DQ: 10 days
Damage Cap: 33%
Battle type: Set
Banned Moves: OHKO's, suicide moves, direct healing, weather moves, most Ground-type moves (Earthquake, Mud-Slap, etc.)
Arena: A Bowl of Lucky Charms

Either everyone has been shrunken temporarily or this is one seriously huge bowl of Lucky Charms cereal! Typically, only one Pokémon could fit comfortably on a single marshmallow or oat bit, but if they are small enough or are flexible enough to position themselves appropriately, both battlers may stand on the same piece of cereal. Every edible platform in this gargantuan bowl is floating in creamy, cold, white milk. While this milk is as smooth as and can be used in the same ways as water, Pokémon submerged within it are virtually blind, as you can't exactly see through such an opaque white liquid. Any Pokémon with a flame on its body will receive 1% damage for every action that its flame is submerged. An invisible force-field is in the form of a dome above the bowl, completing it to make a sphere shape - because of this, the Pokémon cannot exit the cereal bowl. The ceiling of a kitchen can be seen far above the bowl.

The oat bits are either an X-shape or in the shape of the number 4. There are various kinds of marshmallows, including pink hearts, blue half-moons, green clovers, purple horseshoes, shooting stars, red balloons, orange "pots of gold", "rainbows" (actually just an arch of pink, yellow, and blue), and golden doors. While it won't happen if the marshmallow is simply floating around, a key-shaped hole will appear in the golden doors if they are drenched with water and/or milk.

At any time, either Pokémon may use one action to consume part of an oat bit (never a marshmallow!) or some milk. The oat will heal 5% health, while the milk will restore 3% of both health and energy. Every round, there is a 5% chance that a giant will eat some cereal with a proportionate silver spoon. While neither Pokémon nor humans within the bowl will be eaten, some bits of cereal may be scooped up and a tiny wave will travel throughout the bowl, which would probably knock most Pokémon into the sea of milk. After this, the cereal will not be replaced, so it will be a bit more difficult to maneuver with less to stand on.

At the end of the round, there is a 20% chance for both Pokémon to munch on an adjacent marshmallow. What type of marshmallow is chosen at random, and they have the following effects:

- Pink heart: Restores 7% health
- Blue half-moon: The effects of Gravity take place for the duration of the next round.
- Green clover: The Pokémon's attacks will all start at a critical hit domain of one higher than normal for the duration of the next round.
- Purple horseshoe: For the next round, the Pokémon's speed is increased by 1.
- Shooting star: For the next round, the Pokémon take the form of each other. They have access to each other's ability and movepool, but the health and energy remains based upon who is commanding the Pokémon. If both nibble on shooting stars, nothing happens.
- Red balloon: For the next round, the Pokémon gains the ability to consensually hover. If it could already hover or fly, its speed is increased by 1 instead.
- Orange pot of gold: The Pokémon's trainer gains an extra $1 at the end of the battle, not exceeding a maximum of $3 as a result of this bonus. If the $3 limit is reached and this marshmallow is nibbled again, the Pokémon instead regains 5% health.
- Rainbow: The Pokémon's type changes each action of the next round to ensure it doesn't receive super-effective damage. At the end of the next round, its typing is returned to normal.
- Golden door (solid): Safeguard is activated for this Pokémon during the next round.
- Golden door (keyhole): The Pokémon gains +1 Attack and Special Attack for the next round.

Other: Only basic- or baby-stage Pokémon may be used.
Concerning the marshmallows, I do mean *both* Pokémon. So if they nibble on marshmallows at the end of the round, *both* Pokémon will do so, though the marshmallow nibbled will probably be different for each. In essence, there will never be a round where one Pokémon nibbles a marshmallow while the other doesn't.

Also, just as another note, all Rock-type moves that require the rocks to already be present use cereal pieces instead. As a result, they do 2% less damage after all other calculations.


----------



## Munchkin

I found another arena that I had made previously, and I want a battle on this one too~! :3
(I guess this needs to be in a separate post for linking purposes in the second post?)

3vs3 triple
DQ: 10 days
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: OHKOs, suicide moves, direct healing, Teleport/Dig/Dive/Fly/etc. (any moves that would allow a Pokémon to immediately move/remain out of range)
Arena: The Chessboard of DOOM
Maybe party icons can be used to depict the positions of each Pokémon

Floating in a giant chasm of nothingness is a giant chessboard, upon which we are to battle. It is a standard 8x8 board with alternating black and white tiles. One player's Pokémon will start on the spaces on the bottom of the diagram, and the other player's Pokémon will start on the top; which trainer becomes which colored team is randomized at the start of battle, as well as the roles of the Pokémon on each team. The chessboard's squares are all automatically adjusted to fit the size of the largest Pokémon participating, and any material required for an attack appears for the purpose of the attack, then disappears.

The White Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A1, D1, and H1. Black Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A8, E8, and H8. The Pokémon that start on spaces A1 and H8 are rooks; starting on D1 and E8 are bishops; starting on H1 and A8 are knights. Each Pokémon can use one action (costing 1 energy) to move one space in any direction (the exception being knights, to be explained in a bit) that is allowed by their role. Rooks move one space straight forward, backward, left or right while bishops move one space diagonally per action. All three actions may end up being taken by moving around.
The exception to that is the knight - knights move in their traditional L-shaped movements, but can only move up to two times per round.
Oh, and each Pokémon gets a hat that symbolizes their role for the duration of the battle. These do nothing ;)

A Pokémon's physical attacks can target a single Pokémon in any of the surrounding squares. Multi-target moves hit all surrounding squares within a 1-tile range - nothing more, nothing less. Oh, and the whole chessboard is booby trapped - whenever a Pokémon steps on or passes any other space, there is a 10% chance that they will receive 5% untyped damage in a random, unconventional way. The knights should have fun with that... (Yes, since they move over 3 spaces, they have three chances to get hit with a booby trap) Flying/Levitating does NOT mean immunity to booby traps!
If a Pokémon is standing on a space on the edge of the chessboard, and a heavier Pokémon is in an appropriate spot, the heavier Pokémon may use an action to push the lighter Pokémon off the board - the lighter Pokémon spends one action falling before teleporting to a random space on the board with 5% less health and 10% less energy.
(So, if a Cleffa is on A3, anything heavier that's on spaces B2, B3, or B4 can push that poor Cleffa off.)

At the end of each round, there is a 15% chance that either Reshiram, Zekrom, or Kyurem will make an appearance. Reshiram will do 10% Fire-type damage to each Pokémon on the Black team, while Zekrom will do 10% Electric-type damage to each Pokémon on the White team. Kyurem is the nice guy - he gives 10% energy to every single Pokémon on the board.
The hats have HP too! (Yes, I lied earlier about their purposes. Shocker? I think not.) They have 15% each, to be exact. Any move can specifically target a hat, or hats can otherwise be damaged by widespread moves. If any participant's hat is completely destroyed, that Pokémon will take 1% more energy, after all other calculations, to perform any move. Moves such as Fire Spin, Whirlpool, Sand Tomb/etc. will prevent a trapped Pokémon from moving from the space they're on until the move fizzles out. Trap moves such as Stealth Rock, Spikes, Toxic Spikes/etc. are placed on all squares surrounding the user. These traps disappear after two rounds, and every Pokémon is immune to its own traps. Special moves (such as Flamethrower) have a three-square range, while status moves (Thunder Wave) have a 2-square range except Toxic, which is only 1-square range.

The first round should begin with Person A sending out, Person B sending out, the ref assigning Bishop, Rook, and Knight roles to each Pokémon, then after the roles are made clear, Person B will attack then Person A will attack.


----------



## Eifie

Munchkin said:


> I found another arena that I had made previously, and I want a battle on this one too~! :3
> (I guess this needs to be in a separate post for linking purposes in the second post?)
> 
> 3vs3 triple
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, suicide moves, direct healing, Teleport/Dig/Dive/Fly/etc. (any moves that would allow a Pokémon to immediately move/remain out of range)
> Arena: The Chessboard of DOOM
> Maybe party icons can be used to depict the positions of each Pokémon
> 
> Floating in a giant chasm of nothingness is a giant chessboard, upon which we are to battle. It is a standard 8x8 board with alternating black and white tiles. One player's Pokémon will start on the spaces on the bottom of the diagram, and the other player's Pokémon will start on the top; which trainer becomes which colored team is randomized at the start of battle, as well as the roles of the Pokémon on each team. The chessboard's squares are all automatically adjusted to fit the size of the largest Pokémon participating, and any material required for an attack appears for the purpose of the attack, then disappears.
> 
> The White Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A1, D1, and H1. Black Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A8, E8, and H8. The Pokémon that start on spaces A1 and H8 are rooks; starting on D1 and E8 are bishops; starting on H1 and A8 are knights. Each Pokémon can use one action (costing 1 energy) to move one space in any direction (the exception being knights, to be explained in a bit) that is allowed by their role. Rooks move one space straight forward, backward, left or right while bishops move one space diagonally per action. All three actions may end up being taken by moving around.
> The exception to that is the knight - knights move in their traditional L-shaped movements, but can only move up to two times per round.
> Oh, and each Pokémon gets a hat that symbolizes their role for the duration of the battle. These do nothing ;)
> 
> A Pokémon's physical attacks can target a single Pokémon in any of the surrounding squares. Multi-target moves hit all surrounding squares within a 1-tile range - nothing more, nothing less. Oh, and the whole chessboard is booby trapped - whenever a Pokémon steps on or passes any other space, there is a 10% chance that they will receive 5% untyped damage in a random, unconventional way. The knights should have fun with that... (Yes, since they move over 3 spaces, they have three chances to get hit with a booby trap) Flying/Levitating does NOT mean immunity to booby traps!
> If a Pokémon is standing on a space on the edge of the chessboard, and a heavier Pokémon is in an appropriate spot, the heavier Pokémon may use an action to push the lighter Pokémon off the board - the lighter Pokémon spends one action falling before teleporting to a random space on the board with 5% less health and 10% less energy.
> (So, if a Cleffa is on A3, anything heavier that's on spaces B2, B3, or B4 can push that poor Cleffa off.)
> 
> At the end of each round, there is a 15% chance that either Reshiram, Zekrom, or Kyurem will make an appearance. Reshiram will do 10% Fire-type damage to each Pokémon on the Black team, while Zekrom will do 10% Electric-type damage to each Pokémon on the White team. Kyurem is the nice guy - he gives 10% energy to every single Pokémon on the board.
> The hats have HP too! (Yes, I lied earlier about their purposes. Shocker? I think not.) They have 15% each, to be exact. Any move can specifically target a hat, or hats can otherwise be damaged by widespread moves. If any participant's hat is completely destroyed, that Pokémon will take 1% more energy, after all other calculations, to perform any move. Moves such as Fire Spin, Whirlpool, Sand Tomb/etc. will prevent a trapped Pokémon from moving from the space they're on until the move fizzles out. Trap moves such as Stealth Rock, Spikes, Toxic Spikes/etc. are placed on all squares surrounding the user. These traps disappear after two rounds, and every Pokémon is immune to its own traps. Special moves (such as Flamethrower) have a three-square range, while status moves (Thunder Wave) have a 2-square range except Toxic, which is only 1-square range.
> 
> The first round should begin with Person A sending out, Person B sending out, the ref assigning Bishop, Rook, and Knight roles to each Pokémon, then after the roles are made clear, Person B will attack then Person A will attack.


I really wanna play, but like, _triples_... screw it, accepting this. If it ever gets reffed, haha.


----------



## Meowth

My newly Zulf-themed profile has put me in the mood to finally write up this challenge. Farewell, final battle slot~

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 34%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct healing limited to 2/Pokémon, Chill limited to 5/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* the Bastion

If you found yourself among a mere handful of survivors in the shattered remnants of a post-apocalyptic fantasy world, what would your first priority be? Searching for survivors? Hunting down the origin of this tragedy? Or just duking it out with your bizarre monster-pets right there in the middle of the world's last remaining safe haven? If you answered anything but the third option, you don't know the people of Asber. Fortunately, with nothing better to do but monologue until the Kid returns with cores, Rucks has agreed to allow this inapropos tomfoolery, with the caveat that no harm comes to his precious Bastion.

The Bastion is a large chunk of land suspended in the midst of a void spanning as far as the eye can see, and the battle is held in the plaza to the south around the central Monument. (Any Pokémon cast into the void is dropped back onto the arena moments later.) For the purposes of this battle the earth it is composed of is a few feet thick, deep enough for a very small Pokémon to Dig a tunnel through it without falling through and to facilitate most Ground-type moves. The Foundations to the sides are all empty, save for the one siting the Bastion's Distillery. In a show of traditional Caelondian hospitality, Rucks has urged the trainers to help themselves to its contents, although he can only spare one serving of each of the spirits that survived. When a Pokémon is sent out, it must be assigned two of the remaining spirits from the Distillery to imbibe, which confer various passive bonuses upon them for the duration of the battle. Its contents and their effects are thus:


*Squirt Cider:* raises the drinker's max health to 110%.
*Black Rye:* raises the drinker's max energy to 110%.
*Lifewine:* when the drinker's health is reduced to 0%, it does not faint, and its health is restored to 10%. Only activates once.
*Stabsinthe:* when struck by a contact move, the drinker deals 1% damage in retaliation.
*Leechade:* the drinker recovers 1% health from each physical attack it deals.
*Cham-pain:* all attacks used by or against the user have their final damage raised by 2%.
*Werewhiskey:* doubles critical hit chance under 33% health.
*Whale Ale:* doubles the drinker's STAB bonus (stacks with Adaptability).
Lastly, the Monument the Pokémon are battling around is very delicate, and the only chance of restoring the destroyed world to its former glory. As such, Rucks will react very severely to any damage inflicted to it. Ranged attacks that pass through the middle of the arena have a 30% chance to strike the Monument, and moves affecting the entire arena will always do so. When this happens, Rucks will rush to its defense by taking a potshot at the offending Pokémon with his Army Carbine (dealing 5% Steel damage) or siccing one of the Bastion's pets on it (either a Squirt for 2% typeless damage, an Anklegator for 5% Ground damage, a mechanical Pyth for 10% Steel damage with a 30% chance of inflicting a burn, or a Pecker for 3% Flying damage). The specific retort he chooses is randomly determined, each having an equal chance of being selected.

Other: the challenger (me) will reward the referee with a bonus equal to their end-of-battle reward if all reffings are written in-character as the narrator of _Bastion_.


inb4 nobody else here has played this game


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> Munchkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found another arena that I had made previously, and I want a battle on this one too~! :3
> (I guess this needs to be in a separate post for linking purposes in the second post?)
> 
> 3vs3 triple
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, suicide moves, direct healing, Teleport/Dig/Dive/Fly/etc. (any moves that would allow a Pokémon to immediately move/remain out of range)
> Arena: The Chessboard of DOOM
> Maybe party icons can be used to depict the positions of each Pokémon
> 
> Floating in a giant chasm of nothingness is a giant chessboard, upon which we are to battle. It is a standard 8x8 board with alternating black and white tiles. One player's Pokémon will start on the spaces on the bottom of the diagram, and the other player's Pokémon will start on the top; which trainer becomes which colored team is randomized at the start of battle, as well as the roles of the Pokémon on each team. The chessboard's squares are all automatically adjusted to fit the size of the largest Pokémon participating, and any material required for an attack appears for the purpose of the attack, then disappears.
> 
> The White Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A1, D1, and H1. Black Team's Pokémon will start on spaces A8, E8, and H8. The Pokémon that start on spaces A1 and H8 are rooks; starting on D1 and E8 are bishops; starting on H1 and A8 are knights. Each Pokémon can use one action (costing 1 energy) to move one space in any direction (the exception being knights, to be explained in a bit) that is allowed by their role. Rooks move one space straight forward, backward, left or right while bishops move one space diagonally per action. All three actions may end up being taken by moving around.
> The exception to that is the knight - knights move in their traditional L-shaped movements, but can only move up to two times per round.
> Oh, and each Pokémon gets a hat that symbolizes their role for the duration of the battle. These do nothing ;)
> 
> A Pokémon's physical attacks can target a single Pokémon in any of the surrounding squares. Multi-target moves hit all surrounding squares within a 1-tile range - nothing more, nothing less. Oh, and the whole chessboard is booby trapped - whenever a Pokémon steps on or passes any other space, there is a 10% chance that they will receive 5% untyped damage in a random, unconventional way. The knights should have fun with that... (Yes, since they move over 3 spaces, they have three chances to get hit with a booby trap) Flying/Levitating does NOT mean immunity to booby traps!
> If a Pokémon is standing on a space on the edge of the chessboard, and a heavier Pokémon is in an appropriate spot, the heavier Pokémon may use an action to push the lighter Pokémon off the board - the lighter Pokémon spends one action falling before teleporting to a random space on the board with 5% less health and 10% less energy.
> (So, if a Cleffa is on A3, anything heavier that's on spaces B2, B3, or B4 can push that poor Cleffa off.)
> 
> At the end of each round, there is a 15% chance that either Reshiram, Zekrom, or Kyurem will make an appearance. Reshiram will do 10% Fire-type damage to each Pokémon on the Black team, while Zekrom will do 10% Electric-type damage to each Pokémon on the White team. Kyurem is the nice guy - he gives 10% energy to every single Pokémon on the board.
> The hats have HP too! (Yes, I lied earlier about their purposes. Shocker? I think not.) They have 15% each, to be exact. Any move can specifically target a hat, or hats can otherwise be damaged by widespread moves. If any participant's hat is completely destroyed, that Pokémon will take 1% more energy, after all other calculations, to perform any move. Moves such as Fire Spin, Whirlpool, Sand Tomb/etc. will prevent a trapped Pokémon from moving from the space they're on until the move fizzles out. Trap moves such as Stealth Rock, Spikes, Toxic Spikes/etc. are placed on all squares surrounding the user. These traps disappear after two rounds, and every Pokémon is immune to its own traps. Special moves (such as Flamethrower) have a three-square range, while status moves (Thunder Wave) have a 2-square range except Toxic, which is only 1-square range.
> 
> The first round should begin with Person A sending out, Person B sending out, the ref assigning Bishop, Rook, and Knight roles to each Pokémon, then after the roles are made clear, Person B will attack then Person A will attack.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna play, but like, _triples_... screw it, accepting this. If it ever gets reffed, haha.
Click to expand...

Just for that remark, I'm going to ref this.


----------



## shy ♡

Though I still have one battle awaiting a ref... gonna open this up to fill up my last slot.

*Format:* 3 vs 3 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, direct recovery, attract
*Arena Description:*


Spoiler: Outside the Battle Arena



The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.

Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.

The following rules also apply:

-If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.

-If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:

Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.

As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig’s trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.

As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.


----------



## Noctowl

pathos said:


> Though I still have one battle awaiting a ref... gonna open this up to fill up my last slot.
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs 3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, direct recovery, attract
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> 
> 
> The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> The following rules also apply:
> 
> -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig’s trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.
> 
> As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.


May I take this?


----------



## shy ♡

Of course... it's an open challenge.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

pathos said:


> Though I still have one battle awaiting a ref... gonna open this up to fill up my last slot.
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs 3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, direct recovery, attract
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> 
> 
> The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> The following rules also apply:
> 
> -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig’s trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.
> 
> As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.


May i be your opponent ?


Edit: i guess i'm too late :(


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

TruetoCheese said:


> *Format: 2v2, Single*
> *Style: Switch*
> *DQ: Two Weeks*
> *Damage Cap: 35%*
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO Moves, Direct Recovery Moves(Roost, Recover, Rest etc.), Chills 3 per Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Arcadian Valley
> 
> A large grassy plain at the bottom of a humongous valley. One can see the sun peek through from beyond the hills. A small stream runs through the center of the valley, dividing the area into rough halves. Both combatants begin on the leftmost half- but, if maneuverability permits it, they could end up in, beside or above the river.



i  would like to accept this challenge


----------



## blazheirio889

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i  would like to accept this challenge


Ah, sorry, that would actually be your fourth challenge. Regular players can only have three active battles/challenges.


----------



## Gevaisa

blazheirio889 said:


> Ah, sorry, that would actually be your fourth challenge. Regular players can only have three active battles/challenges.


He actually only has two battle slots filled at the moment, as far as I can tell. His ongoing battle with Mai is my test battle, and those don't fill battle slots.


----------



## blazheirio889

Gevaisa said:


> He actually only has two battle slots filled at the moment, as far as I can tell. His ongoing battle with Mai is my test battle, and those don't fill battle slots.


Accepting challenges on the challenge board count towards the limit. He already had one waiting for a ref, so accepting TrueToCheese's challenge would've put him at four.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Is it even allowed to have two battles with the same person going on? o.O

Has it _happened_?


----------



## Gevaisa

blazheirio889 said:


> Accepting challenges on the challenge board count towards the limit. He already had one waiting for a ref, so accepting TrueToCheese's challenge would've put him at four.


I figured that much, yes. He has one battle waiting for a ref, one ongoing battle and one ongoing test battle, so he has two battle slots full.

Edit: Wait, do tournament battles count? I forgot about the tournament.


----------



## blazheirio889

Gevaisa said:


> I figured that much, yes. He has one battle waiting for a ref, one ongoing battle and one ongoing test battle, so he has two battle slots full.
> 
> Edit: Wait, do tournament battles count? I forgot about the tournament.


Oh no, tournament battles don't count. He has one ongoing battle against TrueToCheese and another against Lilypad, though.


----------



## allitersonance

No, tournament battles don't count. Since its battle with Lilypad is over, it can accept another challenge.


----------



## Eifie

blazheirio889 said:


> Oh no, tournament battles don't count. He has one ongoing battle against TrueToCheese and another against Lilypad, though.


The second one's actually over.

And to whoever asked, when I first joined ASB there was literally only one person I ever wanted to battle and I think I had two active battles and one on the challenge board waiting to be reffed with that person all at the same time, so.


----------



## Gevaisa

blazheirio889 said:


> Oh no, tournament battles don't count. He has one ongoing battle against TrueToCheese and another against Lilypad, though.


That one finished. (The battle list on the ASB site is useful for checking this sort of thing.)


----------



## blazheirio889

Gevaisa said:


> That one finished. (The battle list on the ASB site is useful for checking this sort of thing.)


... WHOOPS. You're absolutely right. I'll go edit his challenge back in, then.


----------



## M&F

I kind of have to admit that this mixup was my mistake (I got confused a ref exam battle and a challenge board update error), but more to the point, on whether it's possible to battle the same person twice at the same time. It... literally has never happened before in the League as far as I can tell; I see no reason why it should be illegal or anything, but if TrueToCheese would rather not do it, it's his prerogative to deny it and keep the challenge open.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I kind of have to admit that this mixup was my mistake (I got confused a ref exam battle and a challenge board update error), but more to the point, on whether it's possible to battle the same person twice at the same time. It... literally has never happened before in the League as far as I can tell; I see no reason why it should be illegal or anything, but if TrueToCheese would rather not do it, it's his prerogative to deny it and keep the challenge open.


I'm alright with having another battle with Zekr0m_Bolt. 

There's a first time for everything. Sometimes. Eventually...right?

EDIT: WAIT STOP. I just realised I have a battle with Noctowl and another with Lilypad. Accepting this one would push me over the 3 battle limit. I guess I'm not actually up for it, then(>.>). I'd like to take down the challenge too.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i  would like to accept this challenge


Edit:if i can't accept the challenge put it back to open 


Sorry about this


----------



## blazheirio889

TruetoCheese said:


> I'm alright with having another battle with Zekr0m_Bolt.
> 
> There's a first time for everything. Sometimes. Eventually...right?
> 
> EDIT: WAIT STOP. I just realised I have a battle with Noctowl and another with Lilypad. Accepting this one would push me over the 3 battle limit. I guess I'm not actually up for it, then(>.>). I'd like to take down the challenge too.


Dear lord this is messy. Sorry about this; we need a better way to keep track of battles + challenges OTL I'll go ahead and remove that challenge, then.


----------



## TruetoCheese

blazheirio889 said:


> Dear lord this is messy. Sorry about this; we need a better way to keep track of battles + challenges OTL I'll go ahead and remove that challenge, then.


Eh, I should've kept track better myself. Apologies to all for the hassle.


----------



## blazheirio889

TruetoCheese said:


> Eh, I should've kept track better myself. Apologies to all for the hassle.


No problem, it was rather unreasonable to expect people to keep track when the limit wasn't posted anywhere. Now that it's been edited into the first post, though, hopefully things will be a bit less messy. Thanks for pointing it out, though!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

I'll pick up Metallica Fanboy vs. Superbird for a third battle. Thread will be up by early tomorrow afternoon (GMT - 5:00)


----------



## nastypass

RespectTheBlade said:


> I'll pick up Metallica Fanboy vs. Superbird for a third battle. Thread will be up by early tomorrow afternoon (GMT - 5:00)


Kratos is already reffing that one; the thread is on the second page right now.


----------



## Eifie

Metallica Fanboy said:


> but more to the point, on whether it's possible to battle the same person twice at the same time. It... literally has never happened before in the League as far as I can tell





Eifie said:


> And to whoever asked, when I first joined ASB there was literally only one person I ever wanted to battle and I think I had two active battles and one on the challenge board waiting to be reffed with that person all at the same time, so.


Nobody listens to me ;;


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Whoops, missed that. I need to stop doing things late at night.


----------



## blazheirio889

Dazel's ready to take his ref test battle. We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and one other person to take this battle.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Keldeo

blazheirio889 said:


> Dazel's ready to take his ref test battle. We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and one other person to take this battle.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Actually, could I take this as the non-ref member? I'll battle with my normal squad if that's okay. (If someone wanted to take the challenge that used to be in this post, I'll let someone else take Dazel's ref test and battle them.)


----------



## Meowth

Just pointing out my challenge was missed when the Open Challenges list was last edited.


----------



## Aletheia

Munchkin said:


> ASB is back, this is my first post on the forum at all in almost three years, and this battle was never completed. So, I'm posting it (again)!
> Wayyy out of practice, it's been years since I've done ASB - practically a beginner :|
> 
> 
> 3vs3 single
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 33%
> Battle type: Set
> Banned Moves: OHKO's, suicide moves, direct healing, weather moves, most Ground-type moves (Earthquake, Mud-Slap, etc.)
> Arena: A Bowl of Lucky Charms
> 
> Either everyone has been shrunken temporarily or this is one seriously huge bowl of Lucky Charms cereal! Typically, only one Pokémon could fit comfortably on a single marshmallow or oat bit, but if they are small enough or are flexible enough to position themselves appropriately, both battlers may stand on the same piece of cereal. Every edible platform in this gargantuan bowl is floating in creamy, cold, white milk. While this milk is as smooth as and can be used in the same ways as water, Pokémon submerged within it are virtually blind, as you can't exactly see through such an opaque white liquid. Any Pokémon with a flame on its body will receive 1% damage for every action that its flame is submerged. An invisible force-field is in the form of a dome above the bowl, completing it to make a sphere shape - because of this, the Pokémon cannot exit the cereal bowl. The ceiling of a kitchen can be seen far above the bowl.
> 
> The oat bits are either an X-shape or in the shape of the number 4. There are various kinds of marshmallows, including pink hearts, blue half-moons, green clovers, purple horseshoes, shooting stars, red balloons, orange "pots of gold", "rainbows" (actually just an arch of pink, yellow, and blue), and golden doors. While it won't happen if the marshmallow is simply floating around, a key-shaped hole will appear in the golden doors if they are drenched with water and/or milk.
> 
> At any time, either Pokémon may use one action to consume part of an oat bit (never a marshmallow!) or some milk. The oat will heal 5% health, while the milk will restore 3% of both health and energy. Every round, there is a 5% chance that a giant will eat some cereal with a proportionate silver spoon. While neither Pokémon nor humans within the bowl will be eaten, some bits of cereal may be scooped up and a tiny wave will travel throughout the bowl, which would probably knock most Pokémon into the sea of milk. After this, the cereal will not be replaced, so it will be a bit more difficult to maneuver with less to stand on.
> 
> At the end of the round, there is a 20% chance for both Pokémon to munch on an adjacent marshmallow. What type of marshmallow is chosen at random, and they have the following effects:
> 
> - Pink heart: Restores 7% health
> - Blue half-moon: The effects of Gravity take place for the duration of the next round.
> - Green clover: The Pokémon's attacks will all start at a critical hit domain of one higher than normal for the duration of the next round.
> - Purple horseshoe: For the next round, the Pokémon's speed is increased by 1.
> - Shooting star: For the next round, the Pokémon take the form of each other. They have access to each other's ability and movepool, but the health and energy remains based upon who is commanding the Pokémon. If both nibble on shooting stars, nothing happens.
> - Red balloon: For the next round, the Pokémon gains the ability to consensually hover. If it could already hover or fly, its speed is increased by 1 instead.
> - Orange pot of gold: The Pokémon's trainer gains an extra $1 at the end of the battle, not exceeding a maximum of $3 as a result of this bonus. If the $3 limit is reached and this marshmallow is nibbled again, the Pokémon instead regains 5% health.
> - Rainbow: The Pokémon's type changes each action of the next round to ensure it doesn't receive super-effective damage. At the end of the next round, its typing is returned to normal.
> - Golden door (solid): Safeguard is activated for this Pokémon during the next round.
> - Golden door (keyhole): The Pokémon gains +1 Attack and Special Attack for the next round.
> 
> Other: Only basic- or baby-stage Pokémon may be used.
> Concerning the marshmallows, I do mean *both* Pokémon. So if they nibble on marshmallows at the end of the round, *both* Pokémon will do so, though the marshmallow nibbled will probably be different for each. In essence, there will never be a round where one Pokémon nibbles a marshmallow while the other doesn't.
> 
> Also, just as another note, all Rock-type moves that require the rocks to already be present use cereal pieces instead. As a result, they do 2% less damage after all other calculations.


meet me in the bowl etc.


----------



## Aletheia

and double-posting with a challenge for the same person x.x

*Format:* 3vs3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Counter, Detect, Magic Coat, Protect, Substitute, weather moves, Chills restricted to 1/Poké
*Arena Description:* _The Squared Circle_
The place where all roads lead for any would-be pugilist, an unforgiving mat surrounded by ropes and posts usually painted in garish patriotic colors. Due to the closed nature of the venue the ring is housed in, weather-based moves are banned. The referee is expected to properly introduce all competitors with their billed names, weight, and height.
*Additional Rules:* Pokemon are restricted to ones capable of performing the moves Fissure, Guillotine, and Horn Drill, with one Pokemon corresponding to each move per trainer (these would be shieldon, pawniard, and nidoran for myself and slowpoke, axew, and nidoran for Munchkin). Pokemon representing the same move will always face each other (i.e. the first person to send out automatically selects her opponent's Pokemon as well), and after a knockout is scored, Pokemon are selected anew on both sides.

Each Pokemon is restricted to six unique moves total, to be determined over the course of battle, of which one must be that Pokemon's OHKO move. Chill is not counted for this purpose.


----------



## Munchkin

Cause we're cool like that~
(Accepting that challenge)


----------



## blazheirio889

blazheirio889 said:


> Dazel's ready to take his ref test battle. We'll be needing an advanced or elite ref and one other person to take this battle.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Since the first round of the tourney is starting to wind down, I may as well take this as the mentoring referee.

I'l also be the mentoring referee in TrueToCheese's ref test battle. Again, we need another battler, preferably a newbie as this battle will be guaranteed a ref, but anyone is free to take it if they'd wish.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

blazheirio889 said:


> Since the first round of the tourney is starting to wind down, I may as well take this as the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'l also be the mentoring referee in TrueToCheese's ref test battle. Again, we need another battler, preferably a newbie as this battle will be guaranteed a ref, but anyone is free to take it if they'd wish.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


All right, I'll fill up my fourth and final slot. I want something really basic and well, this gives me a good chance to kind of observe things. I'll use my own team.

Also, I'd like to offer one guaranteed battle to an ASB newcomer 'cause of me just coming in and swooping this. If you've just joined ASB, I _will_ ref your battle.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Arylett Charnoa said:


> All right, I'll fill up my fourth and final slot. I want something really basic and well, this gives me a good chance to kind of observe things. I'll use my own team.
> 
> Also, I'd like to offer one guaranteed battle to an ASB newcomer 'cause of me just coming in and swooping this. If you've just joined ASB, I _will_ ref your battle.


Arylett Charnoa vs blazheirio889 is up and running.


----------



## Dragon

My battles are kinda stalling so I want something quick and ridiculous! More ridiculous than usual. (And potentially a bit narcissistic.)

*Format:* 1vs1 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Destiny Bond, Attract, Super Fang, Dig, weather moves
*Arena Description:* on top of a draco meteor

A huge flaming draco meteor, large enough for two average-to-large Pokemon to comfortably battle on, hurtling through the sky. Maybe Rayquaza is using Draco Meteor? The meteor is far away enough that it will only reach its intended location shortly after the battle finishes, however long that might take.

Every round, Pokemon will take 3% Dragon type damage from the meteor's flames, but Dragon type moves' damage will be boosted x1.5. Ground or Rock type moves requiring natural resources will deal Dragon type damage instead, but originally Ground type moves will still not affect flying or levitating Pokemon. Water type moves requiring an external source of water will fail.

*Additional Rules:* No Fairy type Pokemon, though Fairy type moves are fair game. First stage evolving Pokemon are preferred. (Recommended: use a Pokemon that knows Draco Meteor! Aim for the damage cap each round!)


----------



## Eifie

Dragon said:


> My battles are kinda stalling so I want something quick and ridiculous! More ridiculous than usual. (And potentially a bit narcissistic.)
> 
> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Destiny Bond, Attract, Super Fang, Dig, weather moves
> *Arena Description:* on top of a draco meteor
> 
> A huge flaming draco meteor, large enough for two average-to-large Pokemon to comfortably battle on, hurtling through the sky. Maybe Rayquaza is using Draco Meteor? The meteor is far away enough that it will only reach its intended location shortly after the battle finishes, however long that might take.
> 
> Every round, Pokemon will take 3% Dragon type damage from the meteor's flames, but Dragon type moves' damage will be boosted x1.5. Ground or Rock type moves requiring natural resources will deal Dragon type damage instead, but originally Ground type moves will still not affect flying or levitating Pokemon. Water type moves requiring an external source of water will fail.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* No Fairy type Pokemon, though Fairy type moves are fair game. First stage evolving Pokemon are preferred. (Recommended: use a Pokemon that knows Draco Meteor! Aim for the damage cap each round!)


Dibs on reffing this once someone accepts!!


----------



## Keldeo

Dragon said:


> My battles are kinda stalling so I want something quick and ridiculous! More ridiculous than usual. (And potentially a bit narcissistic.)
> 
> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Destiny Bond, Attract, Super Fang, Dig, weather moves
> *Arena Description:* on top of a draco meteor
> 
> A huge flaming draco meteor, large enough for two average-to-large Pokemon to comfortably battle on, hurtling through the sky. Maybe Rayquaza is using Draco Meteor? The meteor is far away enough that it will only reach its intended location shortly after the battle finishes, however long that might take.
> 
> Every round, Pokemon will take 3% Dragon type damage from the meteor's flames, but Dragon type moves' damage will be boosted x1.5. Ground or Rock type moves requiring natural resources will deal Dragon type damage instead, but originally Ground type moves will still not affect flying or levitating Pokemon. Water type moves requiring an external source of water will fail.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* No Fairy type Pokemon, though Fairy type moves are fair game. First stage evolving Pokemon are preferred. (Recommended: use a Pokemon that knows Draco Meteor! Aim for the damage cap each round!)


I'll take this! Profile's in my postbit.


----------



## Eifie

I'll post the thread for Dragon vs Keldeo when I get home this evening.


----------



## Herbe

Redacted. :( I really should've read through.


----------



## allitersonance

That's been taken by Arylett.


----------



## Herbe

Aww. Oh, well.


----------



## M&F

Challenge for blazheirio889.

*Format:* 2 vs 2, Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler or always deal damage up to the cap (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.).
*Arena:* Blazhy's massive metal backside

Fortunately, Blazhy has volunteered her massive backside for this battle. The battle will be taking place over the elongated torso, butt and tail of a gigantic metal dragon flying through the skies (or just casually hovering up there, flying takes a lot of effort). Pokémon can fall off the arena, but if they do, they will simply fall down into a lower stretch of the dragon's body -- up to the fourth fall, at which point, they will instead land on the NINJATOES. Fortunately, the NINJATOES are merciful today and will swing the falling Pokémon right back to the arena, but they will still casually eviscerate it, causing 10% typeless damage (this damage is not counted towards the damage cap, and can be dealt even to a Pokémon who is over the cap).


----------



## blazheirio889

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Challenge for blazheirio889.
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs 2, Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler or always deal damage up to the cap (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.).
> *Arena:* Blazhy's massive metal backside
> 
> Fortunately, Blazhy has volunteered her massive backside for this battle. The battle will be taking place over the elongated torso, butt and tail of a gigantic metal dragon flying through the skies (or just casually hovering up there, flying takes a lot of effort). Pokémon can fall off the arena, but if they do, they will simply fall down into a lower stretch of the dragon's body -- up to the fourth fall, at which point, they will instead land on the NINJATOES. Fortunately, the NINJATOES are merciful today and will swing the falling Pokémon right back to the arena, but they will still casually eviscerate it, causing 10% typeless damage (this damage is not counted towards the damage cap, and can be dealt even to a Pokémon who is over the cap).


Taking this. If it looks like I'm going to lose I can just fart and shake you off and casually eviscerate you anyway


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
*Arena Description:* Asber Courtroom No. 6

When the Asber judiciary isn't using this courtroom for an ongoing trial, it is rented out to battlers wishing to hone their skills in a more "official" setting. Crowds often gather in the gallery to watch passionate trainers yell out commands from behind the defense and prosecution benches, as their Pokémon battle it out in the center of the courtroom. Sometimes, an actual judge will volunteer to referee the battle from the judge's seat.

*Additional Notes:* All Pokémon are capable of performing the following moves:

*OBJECTION!* - A sound-based special attack that deals 8% typeless damage.
*HOLD IT!* - Interrupts an opponent's attack, causing it to only do 1/2 damage while also lowering the target's defenses by one stage.
*TAKE THAT!* - A random item from the Court Record is thrown at the target. The effects of this move are identical to those of Fling, but with an added 40 base power.
This is an open challenge.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Visitor Message said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
> *Arena Description:* Asber Courtroom No. 6
> 
> When the Asber judiciary isn't using this courtroom for an ongoing trial, it is rented out to battlers wishing to hone their skills in a more "official" setting. Crowds often gather in the gallery to watch passionate trainers yell out commands from behind the defense and prosecution benches, as their Pokémon battle it out in the center of the courtroom. Sometimes, an actual judge will volunteer to referee the battle from the judge's seat.
> 
> *Additional Notes:* All Pokémon are capable of performing the following moves:
> 
> *OBJECTION!* - A sound-based special attack that deals 8% typeless damage.
> *HOLD IT!* - Interrupts an opponent's attack, causing it to only do 1/2 damage while also lowering the target's defenses by one stage.
> *TAKE THAT!* - A random item from the Court Record is thrown at the target. The effects of this move are identical to those of Fling, but with an added 40 base power.
> This is an open challenge.


I'll accept this battle  ( one of my battle spots will open soon )


----------



## shy ♡

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> I'll accept this battle  ( one of my battle spots will open soon )


You can't accept the challenge until the battle spot is actually open.


----------



## Noel

Hi!

*Format:* 1v1 Single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothing
*Arena Description:* Lake Under a Saucer

This battle takes place in a lake under a mysterious flying saucer! It doesn't do anything though.

(Am I doing this right?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Noel said:


> Hi!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothing
> *Arena Description:* Lake Under a Saucer
> 
> This battle takes place in a lake under a mysterious flying saucer! It doesn't do anything though.
> 
> (Am I doing this right?)


Ah! A newcomer! I will referee this battle whenever someone accepts it. Welcome!

(Yes, you are doing this right.)


----------



## Noel

Thank you!


----------



## Dragon

Keldeo said:


> Also, a bit of an experimental challenge, for I liek Squirtles:
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 double
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, recovery (Rest, direct healing, Heal Pulse, Wish), Attract, chills limited to three/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Dupli Cave
> 
> A small, twisting road leads up to this recently discovered cave structure, which houses one of the only wild Ditto populations in Asber. The cave is fairly spacious with a high, arching ceiling, and it's lit by variously colored glowing stones protected by a mystical energy that repels all attacks. The secluded Ditto have had much time to practice fighting, and are more than happy to lend a hand to trainers who want to battle.
> 
> Each trainer will send out one Pokemon, and a Ditto will take the shape of the opponent's Pokemon. Say Trainer X sends out Pokemon A, and Trainer Y sends out Pokemon B. Then X will be commanding A and a Ditto transformed into B, and Y will be commanding B and a Ditto transformed into A. Each transformed Ditto's moves' base damage are increased by 1% because of their battle experience but they expend 2% more energy per action. At the end of the battle, each original Pokemon gains experience and happiness equal to the amount they would have received in a normal double battle plus the amount the Ditto fighting on their side would have received.





I liek Squirtles said:


> This sounds... interesting. Count me in.


Hmmm, this could be pretty fun. I'll ref this, thread up in a sec!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Visitor Message said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Direct recovery moves, Rest, Wish
> *Arena Description:* Asber Courtroom No. 6
> 
> When the Asber judiciary isn't using this courtroom for an ongoing trial, it is rented out to battlers wishing to hone their skills in a more "official" setting. Crowds often gather in the gallery to watch passionate trainers yell out commands from behind the defense and prosecution benches, as their Pokémon battle it out in the center of the courtroom. Sometimes, an actual judge will volunteer to referee the battle from the judge's seat.
> 
> *Additional Notes:* All Pokémon are capable of performing the following moves:
> 
> *OBJECTION!* - A sound-based special attack that deals 8% typeless damage.
> *HOLD IT!* - Interrupts an opponent's attack, causing it to only do 1/2 damage while also lowering the target's defenses by one stage.
> *TAKE THAT!* - A random item from the Court Record is thrown at the target. The effects of this move are identical to those of Fling, but with an added 40 base power.
> This is an open challenge.



I hope i can accept this battle soon


----------



## blazheirio889

Another ref test, this time for I liek Squirtles. Metallica Fanboy will be the supervising ref; we just need someone else to pick up the battle.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Noel

blazheirio889 said:


> Another ref test, this time for I liek Squirtles. Metallica Fanboy will be the supervising ref; we just need someone else to pick up the battle.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


If I want to accept this challenge, would that be fine? If there wouldn't be a problem, I'd prefer to choose a rental team, please.

Sorry in case I've made any mistake.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Noel said:


> Hi!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothing
> *Arena Description:* Lake Under a Saucer
> 
> This battle takes place in a lake under a mysterious flying saucer! It doesn't do anything though.
> 
> (Am I doing this right?)


I just finished up a battle, so I hope you don't mind me accepting this.


----------



## shy ♡

Taking Ampharos vs Dar, thread up soon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

TruetoCheese said:


> I just finished up a battle, so I hope you don't mind me accepting this.


Well, looks like this has been accepted! I will have your thread up in a bit.


----------



## Noel

TruetoCheese said:


> I just finished up a battle, so I hope you don't mind me accepting this.


I don't mind at all. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Keldeo

Reffing ILS vs Dazel. I'll get the thread up in a few minutes.


----------



## Knuddeluff

*Format:* 2 v 2 single, open challenge
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Water Sport (_Why? Because I just don't like the move_)
*Arena Description:* The Moistening of Barack Obama
The Battle is set in the average teenage girl's room. However, the room is rather large, like the size of a tennis court. The floor and the walls are pink and, of course, are covered in posters. Posters of Barack Obama mostly. The girl's sheets are in the pattern of an American flag. All of her books are Obama biographies and her stuffed toys are ones of Michelle and Barack and their two kids. Her curtains have the Barack Obama's face in concentric circles and the lamp shade is in the shape of Barack Obama's head. What are the rules? Well, for starters, whenever something goes your way (i.e. something with 50% or less chance of happening happens in your favour) then you must state "Thanks Obama" in your next post, otherwise your Pokémon will lose 1% health. Any and all moves that heal a Pokémon must be called Obamacare Brand (for example, Absorb will be called Obamacare Brand Absorb) otherwise it will not be recognised as a move. Any mentioning of Joe Biden by you will halve your Pokémon's current health (this is affected by the damage cap). You may not call your opponent by their username, instead you must call them Mitt Romney.


----------



## Totodile

Sangfroidish said:


> I have no idea why I haven't entered more battles yet. Fixing that with another recycled arena!
> 
> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 33%
> Banned moves: OHKOs
> Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory
> 
> This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything from Magikarp to Tyranitar- anything as long as it belongs to an evolutionary family. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not).  Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.
> 
> Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.
> 
> ---
> 
> Profile in postbit.





pathos said:


> Takies c:


Taking this one!


----------



## Grass King

*Format:* 1 vs 1, Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 Days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct Healing Moves, OHKO's, Moves that require an external water or plant source, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Evolution Mountain
In southern Kanto, almost everyone has heard of Stone Town, which lies at the base of Evolution Mountain. The battle will take place high up on the mountain, with no water or foliage around. Everything seems like a normal stone battlefield, however there is an extra effect. Due to the high volume of evolution stones within the mountain, the effects of any evolution stone held by a battler will have its effects doubled (i.e. In strong sunlight, a Sun Stone would restore 4% health and energy, instead of 2%).
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only


----------



## Eifie

Grass King said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct Healing Moves, OHKO's, Moves that require an external water or plant source, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Evolution Mountain
> In southern Kanto, almost everyone has heard of Stone Town, which lies at the base of Evolution Mountain. The battle will take place high up on the mountain, with no water or foliage around. Everything seems like a normal stone battlefield, however there is an extra effect. Due to the high volume of evolution stones within the mountain, the effects of any evolution stone held by a battler will have its effects doubled (i.e. In strong sunlight, a Sun Stone would restore 4% health and energy, instead of 2%).
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only


Nooo, I've been waiting all afternoon for someone to accept this so I can swoop in and take it for myself to ref, but no one has yet and I have to leave soon! >:( Dibs on reffing this man thanks.


----------



## allitersonance

Geez, at least try to be subtle about grabbing all the 1v1s...


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Eifie said:


> Nooo, I've been waiting all afternoon for someone to accept this so I can swoop in and take it for myself to ref, but no one has yet and I have to leave soon! >:( Dibs on reffing this man thanks.


i'll accept this 

( afaik i have 1 open battle spot )


----------



## Music Dragon

Grass King said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct Healing Moves, OHKO's, Moves that require an external water or plant source, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Evolution Mountain
> In southern Kanto, almost everyone has heard of Stone Town, which lies at the base of Evolution Mountain. The battle will take place high up on the mountain, with no water or foliage around. Everything seems like a normal stone battlefield, however there is an extra effect. Due to the high volume of evolution stones within the mountain, the effects of any evolution stone held by a battler will have its effects doubled (i.e. In strong sunlight, a Sun Stone would restore 4% health and energy, instead of 2%).
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only





Eifie said:


> Nooo, I've been waiting all afternoon for someone to accept this so I can swoop in and take it for myself to ref, but no one has yet and I have to leave soon! >:( Dibs on reffing this man thanks.


I'll take this challenge then! Hoo, haa! This is it! The muscles that will make the future bright!


----------



## Eifie

Well, I guess that... worked a little too well? Heh. I won't be able to post the thread until tonight in any case so I guess Grass King has time to work that out.



allitersonance said:


> Geez, at least try to be subtle about grabbing all the 1v1s...


Subtlety is too much effort... I must fill the new Draco Meteor-sized hole in my heart :'(


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Grass King said:


> *Format:* 1 vs 1, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct Healing Moves, OHKO's, Moves that require an external water or plant source, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Evolution Mountain
> In southern Kanto, almost everyone has heard of Stone Town, which lies at the base of Evolution Mountain. The battle will take place high up on the mountain, with no water or foliage around. Everything seems like a normal stone battlefield, however there is an extra effect. Due to the high volume of evolution stones within the mountain, the effects of any evolution stone held by a battler will have its effects doubled (i.e. In strong sunlight, a Sun Stone would restore 4% health and energy, instead of 2%).
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only


i replyed to the wrong post about me accepting this :(


----------



## Herbe

MD already accepted it, Zekrom.


----------



## Noel

I think I'll try offering a challenge again.

*Format:* 1v1 Single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct healing, indirect healing, Amnesia, Attract, Destiny Bond, Final Gambit, and Grudge?
*Arena Description:* Beside a Highway

The battle takes place in a grassy clearing right under the highway. Apart from the highway, the area is surrounded by trees. Once in a while some cars might drive by.


----------



## Keldeo

Noel said:


> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct healing, indirect healing, Amnesia, Attract, Destiny Bond, Final Gambit, and Grudge?
> *Arena Description:* Beside a Highway
> 
> The battle takes place in a grassy clearing right under the highway. Apart from the highway, the area is surrounded by trees. Once in a while some cars might drive by.


I'll take this!


----------



## Herbe

Noel said:


> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, direct healing, indirect healing, Amnesia, Attract, Destiny Bond, Final Gambit, and Grudge?


It's already accepted, but _daayyuum._ Ain't _no_ shenanigans gettin by in this battle. You're prepared for anything.


----------



## shy ♡

Noctowl said:


> Format: 2v2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: Seven days
> Damage Cap: 50%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Rest, Chills limited to 3 per pokemon, OHKOs
> Arena Description: The office
> 
> Hello, hello? I wanted to record a message to give you an idea of the rule for battling in this wonderful establishment.
> You may find youself and your pokemon feeling a little cramped in that room there, I know, as I, uh, have been battling in there myself before you came along. This battle is best suited to, erm, small Pokemon.
> Maybe no bigger than a human. It is pretty cramped in there.
> 
> Anyway, on to the real rules. There are two doors to your left and right, and through them may come the animatronics. You know, Freddy, Chica, Bonnie, and...ah Foxy. He's my favorite. Erm, anyway.
> There is a chance (30%) that they may peek their heads through the door, and will stay till the end of the next round.
> Now, they are nothing to worry about! As long as you leave them alone, they should leave you alone. Remember to treat them with respect, or they will fight back and do 15% damage.
> They will respond to moves that hit all targets though, so be careful.
> 
> 
> 
> Finished my last battle, time for a new one!
Click to expand...




TruetoCheese said:


> Mind if I take this? Lookin' for battles :D
> 
> QUOTES WITHIN QUOTES


Taking this battle, thread up in a minute.


----------



## ....

who's ready for my return to ASB i'm so sorry for all the capslock

*Format:* 1 vs 1, single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)

*Arena Description:* ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ

WELCOME TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE AE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.

IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.

THE GLASS INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?

*Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)



Spoiler: version without fancy text



*Format:*1 vs 1, single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)

*Arena Description:* THE BEE CUBE

WELCOME TO THE BEE CUBE. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE BEE CUBE IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE ARE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE BEE CUBE HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE BEE CUBE VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.

IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE BEE CUBE, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.

THE GLASS INSIDE THE BEE CUBE CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE BEE CUBE. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE BEE CUBE. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?

*Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Mawile said:


> who's ready for my return to ASB i'm so sorry for all the capslock
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)
> 
> *Arena Description:* ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ
> 
> WELCOME TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE AE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.
> 
> IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.
> 
> THE GLASS INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?
> 
> *Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: version without fancy text
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:*1 vs 1, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)
> 
> *Arena Description:* THE BEE CUBE
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BEE CUBE. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE BEE CUBE IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE ARE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE BEE CUBE HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE BEE CUBE VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.
> 
> IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE BEE CUBE, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.
> 
> THE GLASS INSIDE THE BEE CUBE CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE BEE CUBE. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE BEE CUBE. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?
> 
> *Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)


Taking this :)


----------



## Mai

Mawile said:


> who's ready for my return to ASB i'm so sorry for all the capslock
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)
> 
> *Arena Description:* ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ
> 
> WELCOME TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE AE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.
> 
> IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.
> 
> THE GLASS INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ?
> 
> *Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: version without fancy text
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:*1 vs 1, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather moves, direct recovery moves (both health and energy)
> 
> *Arena Description:* THE BEE CUBE
> 
> WELCOME TO THE BEE CUBE. IMAGINE A HOLLOW CUBE OF LIVING BEES ABOUT THE SIZE OF HOWEVER BIG LUMIOSE CITY IS. THE BEE CUBE IS LINED ENTIRELY WITH SOUNDPROOF GLASS SO THAT NOBODY GETS STUNG. WE ARE FIGHTING INSIDE THE GLASS CUBE, WHICH IS THE ONLY SAFE PLACE. THE BEE CUBE HAS A LIGHT SOURCE SOMEWHERE, BUT IT CANNOT BE SEEN. THIS MAKES THE BEE CUBE VERY WELL LIT INSIDE.
> 
> IF YOU NEED WATER, IT WILL APPEAR. SAME GOES FOR ANY MOVES THAT REQUIRE OUTSIDE SOURCES. IF IT IS NOT ALREADY IN THE BEE CUBE, IT WILL APPEAR. WHEN ANYTHING THAT HAS APPEARED IS NO LONGER NEEDED, IT DISAPPEARS.
> 
> THE GLASS INSIDE THE BEE CUBE CANNOT BE BROKEN. THE BEES DO NOT CARE IF YOU ATTACK THE GLASS. THEY ARE FURIOUS ANYWAY. THERE IS NO WEATHER INSIDE THE BEE CUBE. THERE IS NO EXIT TO THE BEE CUBE. HOW DID YOU EVEN GET INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?  WHY ARE YOU INSIDE THE BEE CUBE?
> 
> *Additional Rules:* no bee pokemon (combee, vespiquen, beedrill)





Vipera Magnifica said:


> Taking this :)


ME

ME ME ME

I'M REFFING THIS

(CAN I REF IN THE FANCY TEXT??? OR WOULD THAT BEE TOO MUCH)


----------



## ....

Mai said:


> ME
> 
> ME ME ME
> 
> I'M REFFING THIS
> 
> (CAN I REF IN THE FANCY TEXT??? OR WOULD THAT BEE TOO MUCH)


MAYBE ONLY USE THE FANCY TEST WHEN SAYING ＴＨＥ ＢＥＥ ＣＵＢＥ OTHERWISE IT MIGHT BE A BIT TOO MUCH

(BUT THANK YOU SO MUCH VM FOR TAKING THIS AND MAI FOR REFFING THIS)


----------



## TruetoCheese

With discussion with Noel and approval from Zhorken this battle here has been voided, and so I'm reposting it. Fresh for the taking:



> Noel Vs. TruetoCheese
> 
> Format: 1v1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO Moves, Direct Recovery Moves
> Arena Description: Lake Under a Saucer
> 
> This battle takes place in a lake under a mysterious flying saucer! It doesn't do anything though.
> 
> Note: Noel will send out first, TruetoCheese will then send out and give commands.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Taking Munchkin vs. Aletheia, cereal version.


----------



## Meowth

pathos said:


> Though I still have one battle awaiting a ref... gonna open this up to fill up my last slot.
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs 3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO's, direct recovery, attract
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> 
> 
> The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> The following rules also apply:
> 
> -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig’s trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.
> 
> As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.





Noctowl said:


> May I take this?


May I ref this?


----------



## ....

For Sangfroidish (who was too lazy to post this, good job)

*Format:* 2 v 2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 14 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* Bear City
It's just a forest. There's the occasional bear walking around, but they don't care if you hit them with attacks. But other than that, there is nothing interesting going on.
*Additional Rules:* -


----------



## Meowth

Mawile said:


> For Sangfroidish (who was too lazy to post this, good job)
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 14 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Bear City
> It's just a forest. There's the occasional bear walking around, but they don't care if you hit them with attacks. But other than that, there is nothing interesting going on.
> *Additional Rules:* -


I'm too lazy to accept

You're on


----------



## Herbe

Lilycolo said:


> Yo, *TrueToCheese,* you're up.
> 
> *Format:*4vs4 Double
> *Style:*Switch
> *DQ:*10 days
> *Damage Cap:*50% because wynaut
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:*OHKO and Direct Healing
> *Arena Description:* A giant slice of swiss chees in the Mystery Zone.
> 
> I like giant everyday things arenas okay (see:giant litter box battle)
> 
> Welp, you did it now. You were trying to tweak in DP, since you didn't get the event Shaymin and Darkrai, and you accidentally saved in the Mystery Zone. Also, to punish you, or for comedic effect, either way, Arceus sent us to land on a piece of swiss cheese, an arena befitting the One True Cheesy Man himself.
> 
> Each action, there is a 20% chance your Pokemon will fall in a swiss cheese hole; it will attack last that action, since it has to wriggle out of the hole. If a move creates a hole underneath it and the Pokemon has already acted that action, it gets out as normal for the next action. If more than one falls into a hole, speed takes priority. There is no water for Surf, and if you Dig you risk losing your Pokemon to the mystery zone completly; Pokemon Abuse laws will prevent you from trying to Dig. I suppose you could make balls of cheese for Stone Edge, but if you remove cheese from the slice (as in for stone edge type attacks, or burning it with a Fire type move or something like that) any close Pokemon then have a 60% chance of falling into that hole. You can't fall off the slice, Invisible Walls prevent you from doing so.
> 
> Edit, per proposal:
> 
> At any time you may command your pokemon to disguise themselves in cheese. They take cheese and cover themselves in it. This creates a new hole near them. They become Cheese type and all their moves become Cheese type. Cheese type is as follows:
> 
> Type Chart: Normal, Fire, Water, Bug, Steel 2x effective against cheese
> Electric, Fighting 1/2x effective against cheese
> Poison, Psychic, Ghost 0x effective against cheese
> Cheese 2x effective against Normal, Fairy, Psychic
> 1/2x effective against Fire
> 0x Effective against Rock, Steel
> 
> This increases their Evasion by 2 stages, because all that cheese, but lowers their Accuracy by one, because all that cheese is also in their eyes. This takes an entire action. This lasts about, oh, say 5 actions? This part's adjustable.


This is... kind of a mess. How about I take it down for the time being, polish it up, and I'll repost it later.

*Voiding* this challenge.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lilycolo said:


> This is... kind of a mess. How about I take it down for the time being, polish it up, and I'll repost it later.
> 
> *Voiding* this challenge.


Alright, I think that's okay enough. It's been up a while and I think I've lost interest in a cheese style battle at this point. To be honest I kind of forgot I had this open. That and it's a double, and doubles aren't all that fun for me, so maybe fix that bit when you repost it? :P


----------



## blazheirio889

Since Arylett is taking a break from ASB, I'm setting up another ref test battle for TrueToCheese. I'll still be the mentor, so we just need another battler to get this going.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Herbe

blazheirio889 said:


> Since Arylett is taking a break from ASB, I'm setting up another ref test battle for TrueToCheese. I'll still be the mentor, so we just need another battler to get this going.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Finally, caught it! CONDITIONALS OF DOOM, I tell you, CONDITIONALS OF DOOM.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lilycolo said:


> Finally, caught it! CONDITIONALS OF DOOM, I tell you, CONDITIONALS OF DOOM.


Holy hell that was fast...

Battle up


----------



## Eifie

Yooo, I feel bad about neglecting some of my Pokémon. :c Anyone up for something simple-ish and quick?

*Format:* 1vs1 single
*Style:* super-cool
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Attract, Chill, Super Fang. Cute Charm and anything else that might cause infatuation have no effect. Moves that cause sleep as their primary effect are banned, and moves that cause sleep as a secondary effect have that secondary effect removed.

*Arena Description:* Tart Top! There's like a huge cute circular cream thing in the center with a cherry on top. If a Pokémon gets a lot of cream stuff on itself its speed is lowered by 2 stages until it gets the stuff off I guess. Why not. Stuff needed for moves like Surf and whatever magically appears for the purpose of the move and then disappears after.

*Additional Rules:* Music Dragon will be using Doctor Proctor the Exeggcute and I will be using Mimsy the Sentret, so we can skip sendouts.

*Additional additional rules:* please don't be like a gazillion times better than me :c


----------



## Music Dragon

Eifie said:


> Yooo, I feel bad about neglecting some of my Pokémon. :c Anyone up for something simple-ish and quick?
> 
> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* super-cool
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Attract, Chill. Cute Charm and anything else that might cause infatuation have no effect. Moves that cause sleep as their primary effect are banned, and moves that cause sleep as a secondary effect have that secondary effect removed.
> 
> *Arena Description:* Tart Top! There's like a huge cute circular cream thing in the center with a cherry on top. If a Pokémon gets a lot of cream stuff on itself its speed is lowered by 2 stages until it gets the stuff off I guess. Why not. Stuff needed for moves like Surf and whatever magically appears for the purpose of the move and then disappears after.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Single-stage Pokémon are banned. Pokémon that are already evolved temporarily devolve to their base form for the battle. All Pokémon have 0 exp for the purposes of damage calculation. Both battlers will choose their sendouts and send them to the ref by PM (and also choose their held items at this time, because I don't have enough items to equip my entire party and my opponent could probably guess who I'm going to use just by looking...)
> 
> *Additional additional rules:* please don't be like a gazillion times better than me :c


Hi! Do you mind battling me?


----------



## Eifie

Music Dragon said:


> Hi! Do you mind battling me?


Ooh, sure, sounds fun! Also, I realized I totally forgot to ban Super Fang — I assume that won't be a problem, but are you okay with me adding it to the banned moves list?


----------



## Music Dragon

Eifie said:


> Ooh, sure, sounds fun! Also, I realized I totally forgot to ban Super Fang — I assume that won't be a problem, but are you okay with me adding it to the banned moves list?


Sure! As long as you keep all the hilarious moves, we're good.


----------



## nastypass

*Format:* 1 v 1 single
*Style:* Set??
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned moves:* Direct healing, chill, rest, any draining moves that would restore more than they cost (this does not count leech seed), super fang, attract, confusion (attract and confusion as secondary effects are removed).
*Arena:* Curious Ruin
Deep underground lies a most curious ruin. The central chamber, where the battle will be held, is square in shape with rounded corners, and extends up into a domed ceiling. The walls are made of yellow stone, extend 5 meters from floor to the base of the dome, and are adorned with beautiful mosaics of lapis lazuli and pearls. The chamber is flooded with seawater about 1 meter deep. Platforms of solid yellow stone rise about 2 meters above the floor and connect to the walls, with stairs going down to the floor away from its wall. Each wall bears an ornate door on its platform, but they are well and truly sealed off to all comers. One thick pillar rises from the center of the chamber up to the top of the dome, with a spiral staircase wrapping around it that stops suddenly when it reaches the base of the dome, leading to nowhere. Was it unfinished...? How did we get in here? How will we get out?

There is something definitely weird, definitely curious about this ruin. We should battle to find out. All weather will apply here except for sun. Pokémon's health and energy will be merged into a single Power stat, which begins at 150%. Anything that deducts or restores health or energy will instead deduct or restore power.
*Additional Rules:* Knuddeluff will be using his Tentacool, and I'll be using my Ralts.


----------



## Knuddeluff

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 1 v 1 single
> *Style:* Set??
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned moves:* Direct healing, chill, rest, any draining moves that would restore more than they cost (this does not count leech seed), super fang, attract, confusion (attract and confusion as secondary effects are removed).
> *Arena:* Curious Ruin
> Deep underground lies a most curious ruin. The central chamber, where the battle will be held, is square in shape with rounded corners, and extends up into a domed ceiling. The walls are made of yellow stone, extend 5 meters from floor to the base of the dome, and are adorned with beautiful mosaics of lapis lazuli and pearls. The chamber is flooded with seawater about 2 centimeters deep. Platforms of solid yellow stone rise about 2 meters above the floor and connect to the walls, with stairs going down to the floor away from its wall. Each wall bears an ornate door on its platform, but they are well and truly sealed off to all comers. One thick pillar rises from the center of the chamber up to the top of the dome, with a spiral staircase wrapping around it that stops suddenly when it reaches the base of the dome, leading to nowhere. Was it unfinished...? How did we get in here? How will we get out?
> 
> There is something definitely weird, definitely curious about this ruin. We should battle to find out. All weather will apply here except for sun. Pokémon's health and energy will be merged into a single Power stat, which begins at 150%. Anything that deducts or restores health or energy will instead deduct or restore power.
> *Additional Rules:* I'd like it if whoever accepts discusses which Pokémon we'll use beforehand via VM, IRC, or Skype or something.


This definitely sounds interesting, I'd like to take this battle :>


----------



## Murkrow

For Sangfroidish (or open if he doesn't want another battle)

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 Weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* OHKO
*Arena:* The Reverse Bubble Bowl
The arena is in a hemisphere of air at the bottom of a lake. Outside of the dome are seats that are to be used by divers or water-type Pokémon.
Nothing is special about the arena itself but there is no solid object separating the air and water, the integrity of the dome is maintained by psychic Pokémon.
Objects (inluding water) can pass both ways through the dome if needed.
*Additional Rules:* Mayonnaise is not an instrument


----------



## Meowth

Murkrow said:


> For Sangfroidish (or open if he doesn't want another battle)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 Weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKO
> *Arena:* The Reverse Bubble Bowl
> The arena is in a hemisphere of air at the bottom of a lake. Outside of the dome are seats that are to be used by divers or water-type Pokémon.
> Nothing is special about the arena itself but there is no solid object separating the air and water, the integrity of the dome is maintained by psychic Pokémon.
> Objects (inluding water) can pass both ways through the dome if needed.
> *Additional Rules:* Mayonnaise is not an instrument


I'll drop my open challenge for now and accept this, if I may.


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> Yooo, I feel bad about neglecting some of my Pokémon. :c Anyone up for something simple-ish and quick?
> 
> *Format:* 1vs1 single
> *Style:* super-cool
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Attract, Chill, Super Fang. Cute Charm and anything else that might cause infatuation have no effect. Moves that cause sleep as their primary effect are banned, and moves that cause sleep as a secondary effect have that secondary effect removed.
> 
> *Arena Description:* Tart Top! There's like a huge cute circular cream thing in the center with a cherry on top. If a Pokémon gets a lot of cream stuff on itself its speed is lowered by 2 stages until it gets the stuff off I guess. Why not. Stuff needed for moves like Surf and whatever magically appears for the purpose of the move and then disappears after.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Music Dragon will be using Doctor Proctor the Exeggcute and I will be using Mimsy the Sentret, so we can skip sendouts.
> 
> *Additional additional rules:* please don't be like a gazillion times better than me :c


I'll ref this! Thread up in a few. In the event that it happens, would you like something to happen to a Pokemon that falls off, or have there be like a forcefield or something that prevents that?

Also: Noel vs. me seems to have been missed when the second post was updated, and allitersonance vs. Coloursfall is being reffed by Sylph.


----------



## Coloursfall

Mmhh why not. 

Open challenge, since I don't seem to have done one yet?

*Format:* 2vs2 single
*Style: *Set
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *Attract, Direct recovery, OHKOs, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon, Protect/Detect limited to 3 total/Pokemon (Spiky Shield and King's Shield are _not_ included)

*Arena Description:* Evolution Stadium

Located in the ruins of Old Asber, yours truly (Coloursfall) has built himself a lovely little array of arenas. Evolution Stadium is one of them! Resembling your standard Asber-regulation battle arena, it is large enough to fit several of the very largest Pokemon at once, and has a pool of water in the middle to accommodate waterbound battlers.

But the remarkable thing about this area is that while in its walls, all battlers are forcibly (though temporarily) pushed up to their final evolutionary stage. They behave as a Pokemon of this level would, down to using damage calculations for a Pokemon of their evolutionary stage. A Pokemon with more than one final evolution will have theirs selected by their trainer at sendout.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Coloursfall said:


> Mmhh why not.
> 
> Open challenge, since I don't seem to have done one yet?
> 
> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style: *Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *Attract, Direct recovery, OHKOs, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon, Protect/Detect limited to 3 total/Pokemon (Spiky Shield and King's Shield are _not_ included)
> 
> *Arena Description:* Evolution Stadium
> 
> Located in the ruins of Old Asber, yours truly (Coloursfall) has built himself a lovely little array of arenas. Evolution Stadium is one of them! Resembling your standard Asber-regulation battle arena, it is large enough to fit several of the very largest Pokemon at once, and has a pool of water in the middle to accommodate waterbound battlers.
> 
> But the remarkable thing about this area is that while in its walls, all battlers are forcibly (though temporarily) pushed up to their final evolutionary stage. They behave as a Pokemon of this level would, down to using damage calculations for a Pokemon of their evolutionary stage. A Pokemon with more than one final evolution will have theirs selected by their trainer at sendout.


Sounds fun! Mind if I take this? I should have an open slot now that my battle with Noel is voided.


----------



## Negrek

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 1 v 1 single
> *Style:* Set??
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned moves:* Direct healing, chill, rest, any draining moves that would restore more than they cost (this does not count leech seed), super fang, attract, confusion (attract and confusion as secondary effects are removed).
> *Arena:* Curious Ruin
> Deep underground lies a most curious ruin. The central chamber, where the battle will be held, is square in shape with rounded corners, and extends up into a domed ceiling. The walls are made of yellow stone, extend 5 meters from floor to the base of the dome, and are adorned with beautiful mosaics of lapis lazuli and pearls. The chamber is flooded with seawater about 1 meter deep. Platforms of solid yellow stone rise about 2 meters above the floor and connect to the walls, with stairs going down to the floor away from its wall. Each wall bears an ornate door on its platform, but they are well and truly sealed off to all comers. One thick pillar rises from the center of the chamber up to the top of the dome, with a spiral staircase wrapping around it that stops suddenly when it reaches the base of the dome, leading to nowhere. Was it unfinished...? How did we get in here? How will we get out?
> 
> There is something definitely weird, definitely curious about this ruin. We should battle to find out. All weather will apply here except for sun. Pokémon's health and energy will be merged into a single Power stat, which begins at 150%. Anything that deducts or restores health or energy will instead deduct or restore power.
> *Additional Rules:* Knuddeluff will be using his Tentacool, and I'll be using my Ralts.


I got this.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll take the Bear Battle (Mawile vs. Sangfroidish).


----------



## Ether's Bane

Reserved for VM.

Format: 2v2, Singles
Style: Set
DQ: 5 days
Damage Cap: 60%
Banned moves: OHKOs, Evasion, all Psychic, Ghost, Dragon, and Fairy moves, both damaging and non-damaging. Attract may only be used by female Pokemon.
Arena: r/atheism

m'battle

Ever wondered why Reddit has the reputation it does? Well, a lot of it is due to this subreddit, and the most well-known stereotypes about this subreddit have (temporarily) been absorbed by the Pokemon here. (Fortunately, they will revert to their non-problematic selves after the battle.)

The effects of this arena:

- All male Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves increased by 10, but all female and genderless Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves decreased by 10.
- All white Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves increased by 5, but all brown/black/yellow Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves decreased by 5. This stacks with the above.
- All Pokemon with some sort of head covering (for example, Breloom, Honchkrow, Probopass) take 10% less energy to attack. Horns do not count.
- All Pokemon with a beard take 10% less energy to attack. This stacks with the above.
- Female Pokemon may use Attract, but not male Pokemon.
- Should an equine Pokemon use Attract, even Protect will not stop it. (You know why. *winks*)
- When a Pokemon uses a Rock-type or Water-type attack, damaging or non-damaging, its health and energy will be restored by 1% each. (Props to you if you figure out why this one's here.)
- This is r/atheism, so, as has been stated, no Psychic, Ghost, Dragon, or Fairy attacks are permitted.
- When a Pokemon uses a Grass-type attack damaging or non-damaging, the target will have its Attack lowered by one stage for the next two actions.


----------



## nastypass

Grass King said:


> Time for my first metronome battle of the revived ASB.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Single
> *Style:* Rotation
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Banned Moves:* Everything except Metronome!
> *Damage Cap:* None
> *Arena:* Cinnabar Eastern Shoreline
> The sea to the right, the volcano to the left. The terrain is rocky with the odd hardy plant growing out of a crack in the stone floor. To the southwest, the notable buildings of Cinnabar (including the gym and the lab) can be seen from the battle spot, and to the northwest is the islands most popular beach. Let's hope there are no stray Draco Meteors or anything... As for the volcano, any ground shaking move (ie Earthquake or Magnitude etc) has a 20% of triggering an eruption from the volcano (wouldn't that be terrible?). Of course if there is an eruption (not including the move) the RNG Gods will protect us from the deadly lava while we finish our battle. Finally once a trainer has had 2 Pokémon KO'ed, there is then a 5% chance at the start of each round for Missingno. to appear and glitch out the local area, turning everything to grey-scale and only allowing Gen 1 moves to be called for the rest of the round. (Missingno. cannot appear for 2 rounds after it has appeared.)
> *Profile:* Why have a simple battle?
> 
> *Other:* At the start of the battle the trainers must send out all three of their Pokémon, and state in which order they will rotate through (ie 1 > 2 > 3 > 1). It does not take an action to rotate between Pokémon. No Pokémon can be on the field for more than 2 rounds without rotating out.





Zekrom_B0lt said:


> I'll try this


i am so not going to regret this.


----------



## Dragon

I'm gonna pick up VM vs Zekrom_B0lt. Take that!


----------



## Herbe

Open Challenge~
This is pretty much guaranteed to be pretty quick (and I want my LudiBROlo)
*Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Direct Healing, Attract, Trick Room
*Arena Description:* _The_ Trick Room

When Pokémon try to use Trick Room, what do you think would happen? That they just get that energy themselves? No, no, no. It has to come from somewhere. They call upon the energy of one mystical room itself, most likely created by Giratina as an extension of the Distortion World. We have, through extensive meditation and a little help from the league Abra, ended up in this mysterious room. Because our pokemon are sensitive to the effects, they have to be recalled after 5 rounds. If there isn't a knockout by then, the Pokémon with the greatest sum of health and energy wins. If there is a knockout, then the KOing pokemon has to be recalled too, as the trick room tricks them into thinking they are knocked out, not the opponent. They still get KO exp like normal.
*Additional Rules:*Trick Room is always in effect! And each Pokémon has to be recalled after 5 rounds, so this battle will end, at the latest, in 10 rounds. Also I would prefer there to not be any type shenanigans so could we agree beforehand on what Pokémon we'll use? I want to use my Iwawock the Geodude and my Spirit the future Ludicolo (hopefully).


----------



## Totodile

Have an extra battle slot, so let's use this shamelessly stolen arena :D

Format: 3v3 single
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage cap: 40%
Banned moves: OHKOs
Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory

This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything, from Magikarp to Tyranitar. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not). Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.

Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.


----------



## Noctowl

Totodile said:


> Have an extra battle slot, so let's use this shamelessly stolen arena :D
> 
> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 40%
> Banned moves: OHKOs
> Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory
> 
> This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything, from Magikarp to Tyranitar. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not). Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.
> 
> Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.


This sounds fun. Yoink! :0


----------



## Keldeo

Lilycolo said:


> Open Challenge~
> This is pretty much guaranteed to be pretty quick (and I want my LudiBROlo)
> *Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Direct Healing, Attract, Trick Room
> *Arena Description:* _The_ Trick Room
> 
> When Pokémon try to use Trick Room, what do you think would happen? That they just get that energy themselves? No, no, no. It has to come from somewhere. They call upon the energy of one mystical room itself, most likely created by Giratina as an extension of the Distortion World. We have, through extensive meditation and a little help from the league Abra, ended up in this mysterious room. Because our pokemon are sensitive to the effects, they have to be recalled after 5 rounds. If there isn't a knockout by then, the Pokémon with the greatest sum of health and energy wins. If there is a knockout, then the KOing pokemon has to be recalled too, as the trick room tricks them into thinking they are knocked out, not the opponent. They still get KO exp like normal.
> *Additional Rules:*Trick Room is always in effect! And each Pokémon has to be recalled after 5 rounds, so this battle will end, at the latest, in 10 rounds. Also I would prefer there to not be any type shenanigans so could we agree beforehand on what Pokémon we'll use? I want to use my Iwawock the Geodude and my Spirit the future Ludicolo (hopefully).


Hey, this looks fun! I'll take it.


----------



## Greninja653

Format: 3v3 Singles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week ?
Damage Cap: 35% ?
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, & what the opponent chooses ( with-in reason )
Arena Description: a forest, that is similar to the first forest in Red/Blue/Yellow
Additional Rules: opponent's choice


----------



## Meowth

Totodile said:


> Have an extra battle slot, so let's use this shamelessly stolen arena :D
> 
> Format: 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage cap: 40%
> Banned moves: OHKOs
> Arena: Abandoned Stone Factory
> 
> This arena is situated in the dilapidated warehouse of a factory employed at one time to make evolution stones. It was evacuated about 25 years ago- possibly after some sort of accident, nobody knows. All they do know is there's radiation from the stones they worked with everywhere and the place is in terrible shape. After a lot of inspection and research by guys with Geiger counters and lead suits, the radiation was declared harmless to humans and Pokémon. People who insist on entering for whatever strange reason are now allowed to do so. However, the radiation, though harmless, has some... interesting effects on Pokémon. Due to its intensity it can randomly mutate Pokémon into an entirely different species. At the end of each round, both Pokémon will evolve at random into anything, from Magikarp to Tyranitar. Pokémon may move back and forth along the evolution scale, by any number of spaces, but may not change into any Pokémon within the same family twice in a row (e.g. Machop -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Caterpie are legal, but Sandile -> Krookodile or Dragonite -> Dratini are not). Typing and movepools will shift to accommodate their new form, but abilities, status effects and stat changes remain after evolution (except where burned Pokémon evolve into Fire types or poisoned Pokémon evolve into Poison or Steel types.) There are also samples of the factory's erstwhile stock lying under the rubble, meaning that Pokémon have a 5% chance of discovering a random evolution stone each action. These are forbidden from being removed from the premises, but trainers will be remunerated by $1 for each stone confiscated at the end of battle. The dilapidated nature of the arena also means that vigorous attacks that upset the ground or structure will cause bricks to crumble away, and there is a 30% chance that the falling rocks will hit a battling Pokémon, dealing 5% Rock damage.
> 
> Other: No water, so fish Pokémon are not recommended; however there are many large chunks of floor gouged out of that could be filled up.





Noctowl said:


> This sounds fun. Yoink! :0


Okay I know I'm already handling a battle for each of you guys but I can't resist the temptation to ref my own arena :v Taking this.


----------



## Knuddeluff

Greninja653 said:


> Format: 3v3 Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week ?
> Damage Cap: 35% ?
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, & what the opponent chooses ( with-in reason )
> Arena Description: a forest, that is similar to the first forest in Red/Blue/Yellow
> Additional Rules: opponent's choice


I'll take this! :>

Could we make the damage cap 50%, tho?


----------



## Greninja653

Knuddeluff said:


> I'll take this! :>
> 
> Could we make the damage cap 50%, tho?


yeah


----------



## Zhorken

Yo, sorry to disappoint, but (according to Negrek) Greninja653 is another Zekrom_B0lt sockpuppet.


----------



## Knuddeluff

Zhorken said:


> Yo, sorry to disappoint, but (according to Negrek) Greninja653 is another Zekrom_B0lt sockpuppet.


Oh well that's a shame.

Annoying to see that hes still pulling the same stupid stuff he did 2 years ago


----------



## Herbe

Lilycolo said:


> Open Challenge~
> This is pretty much guaranteed to be pretty quick (and I want my LudiBROlo)
> *Format:* 2 vs 2 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Direct Healing, Attract, Trick Room
> *Arena Description:* _The_ Trick Room
> 
> When Pokémon try to use Trick Room, what do you think would happen? That they just get that energy themselves? No, no, no. It has to come from somewhere. They call upon the energy of one mystical room itself, most likely created by Giratina as an extension of the Distortion World. We have, through extensive meditation and a little help from the league Abra, ended up in this mysterious room. Because our pokemon are sensitive to the effects, they have to be recalled after 5 rounds. If there isn't a knockout by then, the Pokémon with the greatest sum of health and energy wins. If there is a knockout, then the KOing pokemon has to be recalled too, as the trick room tricks them into thinking they are knocked out, not the opponent. They still get KO exp like normal.
> *Additional Rules:*Trick Room is always in effect! And each Pokémon has to be recalled after 5 rounds, so this battle will end, at the latest, in 10 rounds. Also I would prefer there to not be any type shenanigans so could we agree beforehand on what Pokémon we'll use? I want to use my Iwawock the Geodude and my Spirit the future Ludicolo (hopefully).


Okay, apparently I _do_ have all my slots taken up, so I gotta *void* this for now.


----------



## M&F

I've got a batch of referee test battles to set up. I'll just put each one under a hide bar.



Spoiler: Lilycolo's test



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.

I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.





Spoiler: Noctowl's test



1vs1 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.

The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.

Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.





Spoiler: TrueToCheese's test



1vs1 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.

The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.

Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.





Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles's test



1vs1 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.

The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.

I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.


----------



## Knuddeluff

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.


I'll be the other battler for ILS's battle, if that's okay~


----------



## Keldeo

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've got a batch of referee test battles to set up. I'll just put each one under a hide bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lilycolo's test
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Noctowl's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TrueToCheese's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.


Well I've got two open battle slots, so I'll take Lilycolo's test and post a challenge of my own:

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except chill, Super Fang, Bide, Endeavor, Counter, Mirror Coat, Metal Burst, moves that KO the user, attraction, confusion, weather (moves/abilities with these last three effects have only the banned effects removed)
*Arena Description:* The expansive Asberian database library, home to books about anything and everything Pokemon can do in ASB. At the end of every round, each Pokemon will select a book to read, with an equal chance of each (Pokemon can't read the same book, though, and reading order is determined by current speed):

A History of ASB: This first-person account of the various ups and downs of the previous league gets the reader caught up in history. For the next round, moves introduced in the generation the reader's species was introduced in take 2% less energy for them to perform.

Tales of a Trainer: The exploits of Pokemon of their type excite the reader, giving it +1 stage of Attack and Special Attack for the next round.

The ASB Daily: Stories of recent events get the reader up to speed. Their lowered stats, if any, are each restored by 1 stage.

All About Abilities: A list of the effects of every ability available in ASB. For the next round, the reader gains a random ability that it does not already possess, in addition to all others.

Items and You: A list of the effects of every item available in ASB. For the next round, the reader behaves as if it is holding a random item that it does not already possess, in addition to all others.

The Quest for the Legends: For the remainder of the battle, the reader will gain extensive knowledge about how to execute one of the following 40 moves: Psystrike, Aeroblast, Sacred Fire, Mist Ball, Luster Purge, Origin Pulse, Precipice Blades, Dragon Ascent, Doom Desire, Psycho Boost, Roar of Time, Spacial Rend, Magma Storm, Crush Grip, Shadow Force, Lunar Dance, Heart Swap, Dark Void, Seed Flare, Judgment, Searing Shot, V-Create, Fusion Flare, Fusion Bolt, Blue Flare, Bolt Strike, Glaciate, Ice Burn, Freeze Shock, Secret Sword, Relic Song, Techno Blast, Light of Ruin, Geomancy, Oblivion Wing, Land's Wrath, Diamond Storm, Hyperspace Hole, Hyperspace Fury, or Steam Eruption. However, their use of the moves take 3% more energy than usual since they are unexperienced with it.


----------



## Byrus

Okay, gonna ease myself back into ASB again with this challenge. I only have one good hand at the moment and I'm feeling really drained, so hopefully there will be no glaring mistakes here. ;-;

3vs3 single
Style: Set
DQ: 10 days
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned Moves: OHKO moves, direct recovery, Pain split, destiny bond, perish song, attract, endeavor, super fang, final gambit, and moves that directly inflict confusion. Chills are limited to 3 per pokémon. 
Other: No critical hits can be scored, except with moves that always inflict them, like frost breath.
Arena: Miracle lake

A large lake with crystal clear water and a wonderfully tranquil atmosphere. Any residue from attacks, such as poison or other gunk, will quickly fade away after each strike, leaving the water perfectly pure again. 
The lake also has a number of other strange properties, such as allowing battlers to stand upon the surface of the water and enabling them to instantly summon up any material needed for an attack, such as rocks for rock slide and mud for mud slap. Moves that require ground, such as earthquake and earth power, will still work but become water type attacks instead.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've got a batch of referee test battles to set up. I'll just put each one under a hide bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.



i'll take this ( & please can this battle not fill a slot for the ref & challengers )


edit: i'm unsure if Genvaisa is on an unannounced Absence or something happened


----------



## Herbe

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've got a batch of referee test battles to set up. I'll just put each one under a hide bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lilycolo's test
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.





Keldeo said:


> Well I've got two open battle slots, so I'll take Lilycolo's test and post a challenge of my own: [redacted for unrelatedness]


Will post the thread in a jif! Thanks a bunch, Keldeo and MF!


----------



## Meowth

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i'll take this ( & please can this battle not fill a slot for the ref & challengers )


The reason the referee gets to keep the slot is that they have to mentor the would-be ref in charge of the battle, thus it's actual work for them rather than just a regular battle.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Spoiler: Noctowl's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.


Go ahead and put me down for this, MF. I'll mentor if you trust me to for some bizarre reason, if not I'll be the other battler.


----------



## Knuddeluff

Zekrom, I posted a reply taking ILS's battle 10 minutes before you >:I

Also, I'm dropping my Obama-related challenge and I'll take Byrus's if that's all fine with everyone :>


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

Keldeo said:


> Well I've got two open battle slots, so I'll take Lilycolo's test and post a challenge of my own:
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except chill, moves that KO the user, attraction, confusion, weather (moves/abilities with these last three effects have only the banned effects removed)
> *Arena Description:* The expansive Asberian database library, home to books about anything and everything Pokemon can do in ASB. At the end of every round, each Pokemon will select a book to read, with an equal chance of each:
> 
> A History of ASB: This first-person account of the various ups and downs of the previous league gets the reader caught up in history. For the next round, the moves the reader could learn in the generation their species was introduced in take 2% less energy to perform.
> 
> Tales of a Trainer: The exploits of Pokemon of their type excite the reader, giving it +1 stage of Attack and Special Attack for the next round.
> 
> The ASB Daily: Stories of recent events get the reader up to speed. Their lowered stats, if any, are each restored by 1 stage.
> 
> All About Abilities: A list of the effects of every ability available in ASB. For the next round, the reader gains a random ability that it does not already possess, in addition to all others.
> 
> Items and You: A list of the effects of every item available in ASB. For the next round, the reader behaves as if it is holding a random item that it does not already possess, in addition to all others.
> 
> The Quest for the Legends: For the remainder of the battle, the reader will gain extensive knowledge about how to execute one of the following 41 moves: Psystrike, Transform, Aeroblast, Sacred Fire, Mist Ball, Luster Purge, Origin Pulse, Precipice Blades, Dragon Ascent, Doom Desire, Psycho Boost, Roar of Time, Spacial Rend, Magma Storm, Crush Grip, Shadow Force, Lunar Dance, Heart Swap, Dark Void, Seed Flare, Judgment, Searing Shot, V-Create, Fusion Flare, Fusion Bolt, Blue Flare, Bolt Strike, Glaciate, Ice Burn, Freeze Shock, Secret Sword, Relic Song, Techno Blast, Light of Ruin, Geomancy, Oblivion Wing, Land's Wrath, Diamond Storm, Hyperspace Hole, Hyperspace Fury, or Steam Eruption. However, their use of the moves take 2% more energy than usual since they are unexperienced with it.


I'll accept this battle

( if it's ok since i 'm not sure when Genvaisa will return )


----------



## M&F

Sangfroidish said:


> Go ahead and put me down for this, MF. I'll mentor if you trust me to for some bizarre reason, if not I'll be the other battler.


Feel free to mentor it up.


----------



## Meowth

Knuddeluff said:


> Zekrom, I posted a reply taking ILS's battle 10 minutes before you >:I
> 
> Also, I'm dropping my Obama-related challenge and I'll take Byrus's if that's all fine with everyone :>


You might want to put a quote to Byrus' challenge in your post, for ease of linking.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> Feel free to mentor it up.


I won't let you down, guv o7


----------



## Knuddeluff

Sangfroidish said:


> You might want to put a quote to Byrus' challenge in your post, for ease of linking.


Good point.

I had it multi-quoted, but when it came to posting, it seems I had unquoted people instead of quoting them and I was too lazy to requote.



Byrus said:


> Okay, gonna ease myself back into ASB again with this challenge. I only have one good hand at the moment and I'm feeling really drained, so hopefully there will be no glaring mistakes here. ;-;
> 
> 3vs3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned Moves: OHKO moves, direct recovery, Pain split, destiny bond, perish song, attract, endeavor, super fang, final gambit, and moves that directly inflict confusion. Chills are limited to 3 per pokémon.
> Other: No critical hits can be scored, except with moves that always inflict them, like frost breath.
> Arena: Miracle lake
> 
> A large lake with crystal clear water and a wonderfully tranquil atmosphere. Any residue from attacks, such as poison or other gunk, will quickly fade away after each strike, leaving the water perfectly pure again.
> The lake also has a number of other strange properties, such as allowing battlers to stand upon the surface of the water and enabling them to instantly summon up any material needed for an attack, such as rocks for rock slide and mud for mud slap. Moves that require ground, such as earthquake and earth power, will still work but become water type attacks instead.


*Take 2:* I'll take this if it's okay with everyone :>


----------



## Zhorken

On the topic of test battles, Vipera Magnifica passed the ref test yesterday, so we'll need a ref and another battler for his test battle, too:

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## ....

Zhorken said:


> On the topic of test battles, Vipera Magnifica passed the ref test yesterday, so we'll need a ref and another battler for his test battle, too:
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I'll be the other battler, if that's okay.


----------



## shy ♡

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Spoiler: TrueToCheese's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.


I'll be the ref for this battle.


----------



## M&F

Aaand here's a regular challenge.

*Format:* 2v2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
*Arena:* Meteor Falls

A grotto in Hoenn known for its peculiar coloration, running waters, and huge craters that hint at a meteoric origin. It is inhabited primarily by Zubat, Golbat, Solrock, and Lunatone, although there may be Clefairy timidly lurking the area and even Druddigon or Deino hiding belowground. Bagon also inhabit this place, but they nest only at the very bottom of the grotto, making encounters with them rare. The wildlife might retaliate if angered, or might just make some really good meatshields in an emergency.

The battle will begin in the platform across the bridge, in which the player confronts an enemy team during their first visit to the location (the spot in this map in which there are people).

*Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


----------



## Eta Carinae

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Aaand here's a regular challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Meteor Falls
> 
> A grotto in Hoenn known for its peculiar coloration, running waters, and huge craters that hint at a meteoric origin. It is inhabited primarily by Zubat, Golbat, Solrock, and Lunatone, although there may be Clefairy timidly lurking the area and even Druddigon or Deino hiding belowground. Bagon also inhabit this place, but they nest only at the very bottom of the grotto, making encounters with them rare. The wildlife might retaliate if angered, or might just make some really good meatshields in an emergency.
> 
> The battle will begin in the platform across the bridge, in which the player confronts an enemy team during their first visit to the location (the spot in this map in which there are people).
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


I don't think we've ever battled, so I'll take you on.


----------



## Zhorken

ftr: earlier I edited the second post to remove Ampharos vs RespectTheBlade, on request, but I didn't otherwise update it.  But then VM's test battle got missed, so I've edited that in; I don't think anything else got skipped but I figured I should explain just in case.  I'm gonna go back to leaving that post alone now.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> ftr: earlier I edited the second post to remove Ampharos vs RespectTheBlade, on request, but I didn't otherwise update it.  But then VM's test battle got missed, so I've edited that in; I don't think anything else got skipped but I figured I should explain just in case.  I'm gonna go back to leaving that post alone now.


Oh, I thought you were leaving that out on purpose because you were looking for an advanced ref and not a regular battler. I hope I didn't miss any other test battles for the same reason; I assumed you'd just handled all of them.


----------



## M&F

While I'm putting out challenges, here's my next gig battle, which I _freaking finally_ have readied up!

*Format:* 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
*Arena:* Spinal Tap Gig

Big bands don't come to Asber so much anymore, what with the countless freak incidents and tendency to cause grievous damage to everything with meteors. We'll have to take what we can get these days. Although, as it seems, we can still land... one of the loudest bands in England, with the exuberance, raw power, and punctuality that'll knock you out and redefine rock n' roll for you -- Spinal Tap! ... At least, this time, nobody can give us grief for not paying attention to the show.

A random song will be chosen and played at the beggining of the match. Each song has a set duration; once that duration is up, another randomized song will begin playing at the end of the round (if there are actions between the end of a song the beginning of the next, they can be flavored as a stupid mishap occouring onstage until the next song can begin). No song will be played twice. Any changes to a Pokémon's ability, moveset, status, etc. will be undone at the end of the song that causes it unless otherwise specified. If all songs are played before the battle ends, Spinal Tap will randomly pick and poorly cover a randomly covered song from Metallica Gig or Metallica Gig II; if the battle is still ongoing when the cover song ends, the gig ends, but the trainers stay and finish the battle.

-Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (3 actions): Whichever moves are used during the second action of the song, the Pokémon will use again during the third action, even if it will fail. Because tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight
-Gimme Some Money (4 actions): Pound notes, loose change, bad checks, everything! One after the other, once per action, in random order, the battlers will be struck by a load of money that deals 4% physical Normal-type damage on impact. After this song finishes playing, all trainers in the battle (and the referee as well) earn $1.
-(Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions): Grass-type moves and Fairy-type moves all deal 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy. These bonuses increase by 1% after each action (reaching a max of 3% each during the third action), as it's getting truer everyday.
-All The Way Home (2 actions): All Pokémon on the field have 1- Defense and 2- Special Defense.
-Heavy Duty (5 actions): All Pokémon on the field gain the ability Heavy Metal in addition to all others (unless they already have it) and the Steel-type added to the current type combination (unless they already have it).
-Rock And Roll Creation (4 actions): At the first action of the song, all Pokémon are isolated within tall pods, unable to reach other Pokémon with moves or move around much. At the end of each action, one of the pods will bust open and release the Pokémon within, but the last pod to go unopened will not open again until the end of the song. It's possible to break out of or into a pod, but doing so requires three whole actions (this amount is lowered by two if the pod is struck by a Fire-type move beforehand).
-Big Bottom (4 actions): Each Pokémon on the field becomes endowed with a large behind, which is difficult to keep away from attacks, causing them to have 2- Evasion and increasing the critical hit ratio of all offensive attacks by one stage.
-Stonehenge (5 actions): What the- hey! Those measurements are all wrong! For the duration of this song, all Pokémon on the field have their height in feet changed so it's the same number, but in inches, and their weight in pounds changed so it's the same number, but in grams (not kilograms -- _grams_). They are all considered under effects of Minimize and have 1+ Evasion. They are also in serious danger of being knocked over by a dancing dwarf; each Pokémon has a 20% chance of having that happen at the end of every second action, which is mechanically the same as being hit with a Stomp.

The band members are fair game this time, at least. Hell, if you contribute to Spinal Tap's bizarre drummer death count, I'll personally pay you.

*Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


----------



## Eifie

Metallica Fanboy said:


> While I'm putting out challenges, here's my next gig battle, which I _freaking finally_ have readied up!
> 
> *Format:* 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Spinal Tap Gig
> 
> Big bands don't come to Asber so much anymore, what with the countless freak incidents and tendency to cause grievous damage to everything with meteors. We'll have to take what we can get these days. Although, as it seems, we can still land... one of the loudest bands in England, with the exuberance, raw power, and punctuality that'll knock you out and redefine rock n' roll for you -- Spinal Tap! ... At least, this time, nobody can give us grief for not paying attention to the show.
> 
> A random song will be chosen and played at the beggining of the match. Each song has a set duration; once that duration is up, another randomized song will begin playing at the end of the round (if there are actions between the end of a song the beginning of the next, they can be flavored as a stupid mishap occouring onstage until the next song can begin). No song will be played twice. Any changes to a Pokémon's ability, moveset, status, etc. will be undone at the end of the song that causes it unless otherwise specified. If all songs are played before the battle ends, Spinal Tap will randomly pick and poorly cover a randomly covered song from Metallica Gig or Metallica Gig II; if the battle is still ongoing when the cover song ends, the gig ends, but the trainers stay and finish the battle.
> 
> -Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (3 actions): Whichever moves are used during the second action of the song, the Pokémon will use again during the third action, even if it will fail. Because tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight
> -Gimme Some Money (4 actions): Pound notes, loose change, bad checks, everything! One after the other, once per action, in random order, the battlers will be struck by a load of money that deals 4% physical Normal-type damage on impact. After this song finishes playing, all trainers in the battle (and the referee as well) earn $1.
> -(Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions): Grass-type moves and Fairy-type moves all deal 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy. These bonuses increase by 1% after each action (reaching a max of 3% each during the third action), as it's getting truer everyday.
> -All The Way Home (2 actions): All Pokémon on the field have 1- Defense and 2- Special Defense.
> -Heavy Duty (5 actions): All Pokémon on the field gain the ability Heavy Metal in addition to all others (unless they already have it) and the Steel-type added to the current type combination (unless they already have it).
> -Rock And Roll Creation (4 actions): At the first action of the song, all Pokémon are isolated within tall pods, unable to reach other Pokémon with moves or move around much. At the end of each action, one of the pods will bust open and release the Pokémon within, but the last pod to go unopened will not open again until the end of the song. It's possible to break out of or into a pod, but doing so requires three whole actions (this amount is lowered by two if the pod is struck by a Fire-type move beforehand).
> -Big Bottom (4 actions): Each Pokémon on the field becomes endowed with a large behind, which is difficult to keep away from attacks, causing them to have 2- Evasion and increasing the critical hit ratio of all offensive attacks by one stage.
> -Stonehenge (5 actions): What the- hey! Those measurements are all wrong! For the duration of this song, all Pokémon on the field have their height in feet changed so it's the same number, but in inches, and their weight in pounds changed so it's the same number, but in grams (not kilograms -- _grams_). They are all considered under effects of Minimize and have 1+ Evasion. They are also in serious danger of being knocked over by a dancing dwarf; each Pokémon has a 20% chance of having that happen at the end of every second action, which is mechanically the same as being hit with a Stomp.
> 
> The band members are fair game this time, at least. Hell, if you contribute to Spinal Tap's bizarre drummer death count, I'll personally pay you.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


Ooh, me, me!


----------



## Herbe

Metallica Fanboy said:


> While I'm putting out challenges, here's my next gig battle, which I _freaking finally_ have readied up!
> 
> *Format:* 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Spinal Tap Gig
> 
> Big bands don't come to Asber so much anymore, what with the countless freak incidents and tendency to cause grievous damage to everything with meteors. We'll have to take what we can get these days. Although, as it seems, we can still land... one of the loudest bands in England, with the exuberance, raw power, and punctuality that'll knock you out and redefine rock n' roll for you -- Spinal Tap! ... At least, this time, nobody can give us grief for not paying attention to the show.
> 
> A random song will be chosen and played at the beggining of the match. Each song has a set duration; once that duration is up, another randomized song will begin playing at the end of the round (if there are actions between the end of a song the beginning of the next, they can be flavored as a stupid mishap occouring onstage until the next song can begin). No song will be played twice. Any changes to a Pokémon's ability, moveset, status, etc. will be undone at the end of the song that causes it unless otherwise specified. If all songs are played before the battle ends, Spinal Tap will randomly pick and poorly cover a randomly covered song from Metallica Gig or Metallica Gig II; if the battle is still ongoing when the cover song ends, the gig ends, but the trainers stay and finish the battle.
> 
> -Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (3 actions): Whichever moves are used during the second action of the song, the Pokémon will use again during the third action, even if it will fail. Because tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight
> -Gimme Some Money (4 actions): Pound notes, loose change, bad checks, everything! One after the other, once per action, in random order, the battlers will be struck by a load of money that deals 4% physical Normal-type damage on impact. After this song finishes playing, all trainers in the battle (and the referee as well) earn $1.
> -(Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions): Grass-type moves and Fairy-type moves all deal 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy. These bonuses increase by 1% after each action (reaching a max of 3% each during the third action), as it's getting truer everyday.
> -All The Way Home (2 actions): All Pokémon on the field have 1- Defense and 2- Special Defense.
> -Heavy Duty (5 actions): All Pokémon on the field gain the ability Heavy Metal in addition to all others (unless they already have it) and the Steel-type added to the current type combination (unless they already have it).
> -Rock And Roll Creation (4 actions): At the first action of the song, all Pokémon are isolated within tall pods, unable to reach other Pokémon with moves or move around much. At the end of each action, one of the pods will bust open and release the Pokémon within, but the last pod to go unopened will not open again until the end of the song. It's possible to break out of or into a pod, but doing so requires three whole actions (this amount is lowered by two if the pod is struck by a Fire-type move beforehand).
> -Big Bottom (4 actions): Each Pokémon on the field becomes endowed with a large behind, which is difficult to keep away from attacks, causing them to have 2- Evasion and increasing the critical hit ratio of all offensive attacks by one stage.
> -Stonehenge (5 actions): What the- hey! Those measurements are all wrong! For the duration of this song, all Pokémon on the field have their height in feet changed so it's the same number, but in inches, and their weight in pounds changed so it's the same number, but in grams (not kilograms -- _grams_). They are all considered under effects of Minimize and have 1+ Evasion. They are also in serious danger of being knocked over by a dancing dwarf; each Pokémon has a 20% chance of having that happen at the end of every second action, which is mechanically the same as being hit with a Stomp.
> 
> The band members are fair game this time, at least. Hell, if you contribute to Spinal Tap's bizarre drummer death count, I'll personally pay you.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


Yay, me!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Here's an open challenge that I've been dying to try.

*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Single/Double/Triple
*Style:* See Below
*DQ Time:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* Jungle Janitor Jamboree

_All is uncomfortably silent for what should be a hive of life.  No birds chirp, no primates howl, no wind whistles through the trees.  The lone sound comes from you, traipsing through the underbrush, armed with your 10 Pokémon and a dull machete.  As you hack through the brambles you begin to shiver as the sun sets behind you.  You hastily grab your map, looking at the scrawled words in the dimming light.  One area is marked with nothing but a giant red ‘X’: you were told to meet your friends there; it’s a clearing near the edge of the jungle.  They’re probably waiting for you, so it’s best for you to hurry.  But as you look at the map once more, you again get the feeling you may have taken a wrong turn somewhere along the way.  Was that the right banyan to turn left at?  Did you really hit the correct bend in the river?  With a sense of foreboding you look to another section of the map.  The only words written are “DO NOT TRESPASS”.

You jerk your head up as you begin to hear a faint sound, seeping through the branches.  You can’t place it, it sounds neither animal nor human.  Your curiosity piqued, and your doubts pushed aside (you’re a great navigator, don’t undercut yourself), you begin to move towards the noise.  Even as you get closer it is barely more than a whisper, and you still can’t place it.  Almost frustrated with your lack of ingenuity, you begin to rush in the direction of the disturbance, possibly against your better judgement.  Without warning, you miss a step and begin to tumble down into a ravine.  The ravine itself dips downward, carrying your bruised body along with it.

As you come to rest on some smooth rocks, you realize the sound has ceased entirely.  Slightly disconcerted, you rise up gingerly to see that you are in a clearing, but not the one holding your friends.  No, this is a clearing of legends.  Staring out at the ring of people surrounding you and finally understanding the source of the sound, you come to terms with how much trouble you are in.  You’ve found them:

The Jungle Janitors.

They stare at you with wide eyes.  Though they’ve been lost in the forest for years, they still wear the clothing they disappeared in, no wear and tear present.  The only thing that hints to their allegiance is their faces.  Each jungle janitor has painted their visage to resemble a Pokémon of some sort, clearly the ones they found in the jungle.  One man looks like a Venipede, a woman has the appearance of a Grovyle.  A particularly frightening janitor has painted his face like a demonic mask, attempting to imitate the pattern of an Arbok.  In each of their hands is a broom, the source of the mumbling din you heard earlier.

You turn in a circle and see that the janitors have surrounded you, there is no escape.  If you tried to run, they would show no mercy.  No, there was only one way to appease the jungle janitors, and it was with the Pokeballs on your belt.  With a gasp, you see one of your friends, one whom you had planned to meet in the safer clearing, tied to a tree, guarded by two custodians.  You understand now.  The Jungle Janitors love their sport, and like the Ancient Romans they love nothing more than a fight to the death.  Locking eyes with your colleague, you both nod.  It was never supposed to be this way._

Though the Jungle Janitors can be seen as barbaric, they employ a very unique battling format for their fiestas.  Each round is a little different.  At the beginning of the battle, each battler selects three “tributes”, their Pokémon to battle, and PMs them to the referee.  The first round will be a triple battle to allow each of the janitors to see the tributes in action.  At the end of each round, the referee, representing the janitors, will randomly choose which of the 6 Pokémon will fight in the next round.  As such, after the first round, each round of the battle can be a single, double, or triple battle.  The janitors do have a sense of sportsmanship, so each battler will send out a number of Pokémon equal to their opponent’s each round.  Therefore, once one Pokémon has been knocked out, triple battles can no longer take place.  An example of this format:

Player 1 uses Pokémon A, B, and C
Player 2 uses Pokémon X, Y, and Z

Round 1: A, B, and C vs. X, Y, and Z Triple Battle
Round 2: B and A vs. Y and Z Double Battle
Round 3: C vs. Z Single Battle
Round 4: A vs. Z Single Battle
Round 5: B and C vs. X and Y Double Battle

No switching is allowed during rounds.  When a Pokémon returns to battle after a break of a round or longer, they return with all of the same stat boosts, statuses and severities, any substitutes they made, etc.  As a result, the only thing that remains on the field when a Pokémon is not battling is what they did to the arena.

The arena itself is quite basic, a simple forest clearing surrounded by intimidating Jungle Janitors.  Night has fallen, so torches have also been mounted on sticks around the arena.  The circle of janitors will expand outwards if a large terrestrial Pokémon enters the arena, so as to allow them to move freely.  Sadly, there is no water, so Pokémon requiring an aquatic environment to function can’t battle.  Any Pokémon that tries to escape the circle will be brutally beaten, treated as an instant KO.  The Jungle Janitors don’t obey any Damage Caps.

Experience is handled the same way as it is in double and triple battles; a Pokémon only gets KO experience if they deliver the knockout blow.  The referee gets paid depending on how many Pokémon are on the field for each specific round.

*Additional Rules:* No fully evolved Pokémon.


----------



## The Omskivar

Open challenge!

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ Time:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon, Attract, weather moves that aren't Rain Dance
*Arena Description:* The Haunted Conservatory

In the never-ending search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar began an undertaking so intricate and extensive it made him wish he could just go back to high school and retake AP Calculus.  Spookyraven Manor, the ghost-ridden tourist trap pride of Seaside Town, loomed over the ever-present fog that surrounded it.  This mansion of the occult, located on the Right Side of the Tracks, just past the Gourd Tower, boasts much more than a horror-filled weekend the whole family can enjoy, for inside, one of the greatest mysteries of the entire Kingdom of Loathing lies waiting to be revealed...

Outside, however, there's plenty of room for combat!  The Haunted Conservatory is an expansive graveyard, the final resting place of the Spookyraven family's long list of deceased pets.  Like the majority of the manor, and sometimes the manor itself, the pets (as well as other conservatory residents) are still a bit...restless.  At the beginning of every round, one of these creatures will wander onto the field, and if hit, either by an attack that missed or an attack with an area of effect, they will retaliate by using a single attack on their assailant:

1. The *skeletal cat* will use *Shadow Claw*.
2. The *skeletal monkey* will use *Force Palm*.
3. The *skeletal hamster* will use *Hyper Fang*.
4. The *skeletal alligator* will use *Crunch*.
5. The *man-eating plant* will use *Razor Leaf*.
6. The *confused goth music student* will use *Metal Sound* (he has a pocket theremin).

The monster at the beginning of the round will be chosen at random, and can be the same multiple rounds in a row.

Misty Terrain is always in effect at the Haunted Conservatory, and the only weather effect that will work is Rain Dance.  Additionally, all Bug and Fighting types have a 50% chance at the end of each round of discovering a hidden scroll, which grants them a unique attack for the duration of the battle.  This attack is the *Dance of the Spooky Mantis*; it is identical to Shadow Punch, except _way cooler_.

Finally, there is a 10% chance at the end of every round for each Pokemon to happen upon an anglerbush and grab a handful of meatberries, regaining 5% health and 5% energy.  Pokemon with the abilities Glutton, Cheek Pouch or Harvest regain 7% of each instead.

*Additional Rules:* Here is about as much reference as I can give you.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Metallica Fanboy said:


> While I'm putting out challenges, here's my next gig battle, which I _freaking finally_ have readied up!
> 
> *Format:* 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Spinal Tap Gig
> 
> Big bands don't come to Asber so much anymore, what with the countless freak incidents and tendency to cause grievous damage to everything with meteors. We'll have to take what we can get these days. Although, as it seems, we can still land... one of the loudest bands in England, with the exuberance, raw power, and punctuality that'll knock you out and redefine rock n' roll for you -- Spinal Tap! ... At least, this time, nobody can give us grief for not paying attention to the show.
> 
> A random song will be chosen and played at the beggining of the match. Each song has a set duration; once that duration is up, another randomized song will begin playing at the end of the round (if there are actions between the end of a song the beginning of the next, they can be flavored as a stupid mishap occouring onstage until the next song can begin). No song will be played twice. Any changes to a Pokémon's ability, moveset, status, etc. will be undone at the end of the song that causes it unless otherwise specified. If all songs are played before the battle ends, Spinal Tap will randomly pick and poorly cover a randomly covered song from Metallica Gig or Metallica Gig II; if the battle is still ongoing when the cover song ends, the gig ends, but the trainers stay and finish the battle.
> 
> -Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (3 actions): Whichever moves are used during the second action of the song, the Pokémon will use again during the third action, even if it will fail. Because tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight
> -Gimme Some Money (4 actions): Pound notes, loose change, bad checks, everything! One after the other, once per action, in random order, the battlers will be struck by a load of money that deals 4% physical Normal-type damage on impact. After this song finishes playing, all trainers in the battle (and the referee as well) earn $1.
> -(Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions): Grass-type moves and Fairy-type moves all deal 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy. These bonuses increase by 1% after each action (reaching a max of 3% each during the third action), as it's getting truer everyday.
> -All The Way Home (2 actions): All Pokémon on the field have 1- Defense and 2- Special Defense.
> -Heavy Duty (5 actions): All Pokémon on the field gain the ability Heavy Metal in addition to all others (unless they already have it) and the Steel-type added to the current type combination (unless they already have it).
> -Rock And Roll Creation (4 actions): At the first action of the song, all Pokémon are isolated within tall pods, unable to reach other Pokémon with moves or move around much. At the end of each action, one of the pods will bust open and release the Pokémon within, but the last pod to go unopened will not open again until the end of the song. It's possible to break out of or into a pod, but doing so requires three whole actions (this amount is lowered by two if the pod is struck by a Fire-type move beforehand).
> -Big Bottom (4 actions): Each Pokémon on the field becomes endowed with a large behind, which is difficult to keep away from attacks, causing them to have 2- Evasion and increasing the critical hit ratio of all offensive attacks by one stage.
> -Stonehenge (5 actions): What the- hey! Those measurements are all wrong! For the duration of this song, all Pokémon on the field have their height in feet changed so it's the same number, but in inches, and their weight in pounds changed so it's the same number, but in grams (not kilograms -- _grams_). They are all considered under effects of Minimize and have 1+ Evasion. They are also in serious danger of being knocked over by a dancing dwarf; each Pokémon has a 20% chance of having that happen at the end of every second action, which is mechanically the same as being hit with a Stomp.
> 
> The band members are fair game this time, at least. Hell, if you contribute to Spinal Tap's bizarre drummer death count, I'll personally pay you.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


Pick me!

I believe I have a battle slot open, so it should be good.


----------



## M&F

Schön. So, Eifie, Lilycolo, TrueToCheese, any of you have any arrangements in mind as to how we should tag up, or are you all down with letting random.org decide who the teammates and enemies are?


----------



## TruetoCheese

I live for the RNG, and by extension I'm up for any combo if anyone else wants it :D


----------



## Eifie

Ew, if I team up with MF he'll benefit monetarily from _my_ winnings...

jk, RNG sounds good. I'm in so much suspense right now omg.


----------



## Herbe

RNG is cool. Honestly all the people who joined are cool and I'd love to battle with/against any of them! :D


----------



## Eifie

omg I was in too much suspense to wait so I randomized it myself. random.org says TruetoCheese and Lilycolo vs those who aren't TruetoCheese and Lilycolo. Is that good? :O


----------



## TruetoCheese

Eifie said:


> omg I was in too much suspense to wait so I randomized it myself. random.org says TruetoCheese and Lilycolo vs those who aren't TruetoCheese and Lilycolo. Is that good? :O


OH MY GOD HOW DARE YOU COMMIT SUCH SACRILEGE YOU WILL NEVER BE PURE AGAIN MY GOD YOU DISGUST ME

Sounds cool.


----------



## Totodile

The Omskivar, you're already in four battles so I can't put your challenge up :<


----------



## The Omskivar

I thought the ref test battle doesn't count?  Also I just lost finished a battle, I don't see how I could be full

EDIT: Crap I think I did math wrong :( nevermind


----------



## shy ♡

pathos said:


> Metallica Fanboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TrueToCheese's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the ref for this battle.
Click to expand...

Just bringing this up again, we need a battler so TTC can be tested.


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

pathos said:


> Just bringing this up again, we need a battler so TTC can be tested.


i'll be the battler


----------



## Negrek

> Zhorken said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of test battles, Vipera Magnifica passed the ref test yesterday, so we'll need a ref and another battler for his test battle, too:
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the other battler, if that's okay.
Click to expand...

I can take this.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> i'll be the battler


You've got 2 active battles running, and while I'm unsure on Geivasa's test battle(though it's basically counted as well), you've also accepted a battle against Keldeo. So you're full up, Zekrom, sorry :/


----------



## Wargle

pathos said:


> Just bringing this up again, we need a battler so TTC can be tested.


If Zekrom is full I'll battle


(sorry mate)


----------



## TruetoCheese

Wargle said:


> If Zekrom is full I'll battle
> 
> 
> (sorry mate)


Battle's up!


----------



## Zekrom_B0lt

TruetoCheese said:


> You've got 2 active battles running, and while I'm unsure on Geivasa's test battle(though it's basically counted as well), you've also accepted a battle against Keldeo. So you're full up, Zekrom, sorry :/


Genivasa's test battle was before the change so it doesn't count as 1 of the 3 battles ( i even asked about if Genviasa's test battle counted, it shouldn't count )

if proof is needed let me know so i can provide proof


----------



## Keldeo

Zekrom_B0lt said:


> Genivasa's test battle was before the change so it doesn't count as 1 of the 3 battles ( i even asked about if Genviasa's test battle counted, it shouldn't count )
> 
> if proof is needed let me know so i can provide proof


Her test battle does in fact not count, but you have already accepted my challenge, so you have no open battle slots.


----------



## Dragon

...I was waiting for my battles to get reffed and then I realized I technically don't have any ongoing battles, oops???? Who wants to kick my ass

*Format:* 2 vs 2 double
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKOs, Attract, Pain Split, Destiny Bond, Dig, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Rooftop in Saffron City

A decently sized rooftop on your typical apartment building in Saffron City, perfect for illegal, undeclared Asberian battles. It's large enough for any Pokemon to fight comfortably, bar Gyarados, Onix, etc. There's a large, shallow puddle near the doorway for water type moves to draw on, although moves requiring a lot of water (such as Surf) will have their BP halved. Dig is banned, but feel free to upset the neighbours with Earthquake and Draco Meteor and such!

*Additional Rules:* Only Pokemon with x2 weaknesses are allowed (for example: Scizor is double weak to Fire). NFE Pokemon are preferred, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Meowth

Dragon said:


> ...I was waiting for my battles to get reffed and then I realized I technically don't have any ongoing battles, oops???? Who wants to kick my ass
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs 2 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKOs, Attract, Pain Split, Destiny Bond, Dig, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Rooftop in Saffron City
> 
> A decently sized rooftop on your typical apartment building in Saffron City, perfect for illegal, undeclared Asberian battles. It's large enough for any Pokemon to fight comfortably, bar Gyarados, Onix, etc. There's a large, shallow puddle near the doorway for water type moves to draw on, although moves requiring a lot of water (such as Surf) will have their BP halved. Dig is banned, but feel free to upset the neighbours with Earthquake and Draco Meteor and such!
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Only Pokemon with x2 weaknesses are allowed (for example: Scizor is double weak to Fire). NFE Pokemon are preferred, but ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


it is on like donkey kong


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> it is on like donkey kong


lol why _not_ ref a bunch of things at once


----------



## Keldeo

Metallica Fanboy said:


> While I'm putting out challenges, here's my next gig battle, which I _freaking finally_ have readied up!
> 
> *Format:* 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Spinal Tap Gig
> 
> Big bands don't come to Asber so much anymore, what with the countless freak incidents and tendency to cause grievous damage to everything with meteors. We'll have to take what we can get these days. Although, as it seems, we can still land... one of the loudest bands in England, with the exuberance, raw power, and punctuality that'll knock you out and redefine rock n' roll for you -- Spinal Tap! ... At least, this time, nobody can give us grief for not paying attention to the show.
> 
> A random song will be chosen and played at the beggining of the match. Each song has a set duration; once that duration is up, another randomized song will begin playing at the end of the round (if there are actions between the end of a song the beginning of the next, they can be flavored as a stupid mishap occouring onstage until the next song can begin). No song will be played twice. Any changes to a Pokémon's ability, moveset, status, etc. will be undone at the end of the song that causes it unless otherwise specified. If all songs are played before the battle ends, Spinal Tap will randomly pick and poorly cover a randomly covered song from Metallica Gig or Metallica Gig II; if the battle is still ongoing when the cover song ends, the gig ends, but the trainers stay and finish the battle.
> 
> -Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight (3 actions): Whichever moves are used during the second action of the song, the Pokémon will use again during the third action, even if it will fail. Because tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight I'm gonna rock you tonight
> -Gimme Some Money (4 actions): Pound notes, loose change, bad checks, everything! One after the other, once per action, in random order, the battlers will be struck by a load of money that deals 4% physical Normal-type damage on impact. After this song finishes playing, all trainers in the battle (and the referee as well) earn $1.
> -(Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions): Grass-type moves and Fairy-type moves all deal 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy. These bonuses increase by 1% after each action (reaching a max of 3% each during the third action), as it's getting truer everyday.
> -All The Way Home (2 actions): All Pokémon on the field have 1- Defense and 2- Special Defense.
> -Heavy Duty (5 actions): All Pokémon on the field gain the ability Heavy Metal in addition to all others (unless they already have it) and the Steel-type added to the current type combination (unless they already have it).
> -Rock And Roll Creation (4 actions): At the first action of the song, all Pokémon are isolated within tall pods, unable to reach other Pokémon with moves or move around much. At the end of each action, one of the pods will bust open and release the Pokémon within, but the last pod to go unopened will not open again until the end of the song. It's possible to break out of or into a pod, but doing so requires three whole actions (this amount is lowered by two if the pod is struck by a Fire-type move beforehand).
> -Big Bottom (4 actions): Each Pokémon on the field becomes endowed with a large behind, which is difficult to keep away from attacks, causing them to have 2- Evasion and increasing the critical hit ratio of all offensive attacks by one stage.
> -Stonehenge (5 actions): What the- hey! Those measurements are all wrong! For the duration of this song, all Pokémon on the field have their height in feet changed so it's the same number, but in inches, and their weight in pounds changed so it's the same number, but in grams (not kilograms -- _grams_). They are all considered under effects of Minimize and have 1+ Evasion. They are also in serious danger of being knocked over by a dancing dwarf; each Pokémon has a 20% chance of having that happen at the end of every second action, which is mechanically the same as being hit with a Stomp.
> 
> The band members are fair game this time, at least. Hell, if you contribute to Spinal Tap's bizarre drummer death count, I'll personally pay you.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


And I'll be reffing this. Thread up soon.


----------



## Dragon

Hhhhahaha I have too much free time, so I'll ref Metallica Fanboy vs Ampharos/Eta Carinae (thread up shortly)! And I'll also be the other Trainer for Noctowl's test battle so it can get started, since no one else wants to take it? Dragon vs Sangfroidish take two, I'm ready to get my ass kicked again \o/

And finally, Eta Carinae's challenge here seems super interesting, so I'll ref if anyone wants to take it! (I'm sure I will regret all of this in two weeks but for now I feel greAT)


----------



## Meowth

This is a challenge for Totodile!

*Format:* 3v3 double
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* Battle Subway

Since we've both agreed this battle's going to be a trainwreck anyway, why not hold it on a train? There are no interesting gimmicks or effects in this battle, it's just a normal old battle. On a train. Only Pokémon who can comfortably fit in a subway carriage and moves that can physically be used in a subway carriage are allowed.


----------



## Totodile

Sangfroidish said:


> This is a challenge for Totodile!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 double
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Battle Subway
> 
> Since we've both agreed this battle's going to be a trainwreck anyway, why not hold it on a train? There are no interesting gimmicks or effects in this battle, it's just a normal old battle. On a train. Only Pokémon who can comfortably fit in a subway carriage and moves that can physically be used in a subway carriage are allowed.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## Grass King

Eta Carinae said:


> Here's an open challenge that I've been dying to try.
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Single/Double/Triple
> *Style:* See Below
> *DQ Time:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Jungle Janitor Jamboree
> 
> _All is uncomfortably silent for what should be a hive of life.  No birds chirp, no primates howl, no wind whistles through the trees.  The lone sound comes from you, traipsing through the underbrush, armed with your 10 Pokémon and a dull machete.  As you hack through the brambles you begin to shiver as the sun sets behind you.  You hastily grab your map, looking at the scrawled words in the dimming light.  One area is marked with nothing but a giant red ‘X’: you were told to meet your friends there; it’s a clearing near the edge of the jungle.  They’re probably waiting for you, so it’s best for you to hurry.  But as you look at the map once more, you again get the feeling you may have taken a wrong turn somewhere along the way.  Was that the right banyan to turn left at?  Did you really hit the correct bend in the river?  With a sense of foreboding you look to another section of the map.  The only words written are “DO NOT TRESPASS”.
> 
> You jerk your head up as you begin to hear a faint sound, seeping through the branches.  You can’t place it, it sounds neither animal nor human.  Your curiosity piqued, and your doubts pushed aside (you’re a great navigator, don’t undercut yourself), you begin to move towards the noise.  Even as you get closer it is barely more than a whisper, and you still can’t place it.  Almost frustrated with your lack of ingenuity, you begin to rush in the direction of the disturbance, possibly against your better judgement.  Without warning, you miss a step and begin to tumble down into a ravine.  The ravine itself dips downward, carrying your bruised body along with it.
> 
> As you come to rest on some smooth rocks, you realize the sound has ceased entirely.  Slightly disconcerted, you rise up gingerly to see that you are in a clearing, but not the one holding your friends.  No, this is a clearing of legends.  Staring out at the ring of people surrounding you and finally understanding the source of the sound, you come to terms with how much trouble you are in.  You’ve found them:
> 
> The Jungle Janitors.
> 
> They stare at you with wide eyes.  Though they’ve been lost in the forest for years, they still wear the clothing they disappeared in, no wear and tear present.  The only thing that hints to their allegiance is their faces.  Each jungle janitor has painted their visage to resemble a Pokémon of some sort, clearly the ones they found in the jungle.  One man looks like a Venipede, a woman has the appearance of a Grovyle.  A particularly frightening janitor has painted his face like a demonic mask, attempting to imitate the pattern of an Arbok.  In each of their hands is a broom, the source of the mumbling din you heard earlier.
> 
> You turn in a circle and see that the janitors have surrounded you, there is no escape.  If you tried to run, they would show no mercy.  No, there was only one way to appease the jungle janitors, and it was with the Pokeballs on your belt.  With a gasp, you see one of your friends, one whom you had planned to meet in the safer clearing, tied to a tree, guarded by two custodians.  You understand now.  The Jungle Janitors love their sport, and like the Ancient Romans they love nothing more than a fight to the death.  Locking eyes with your colleague, you both nod.  It was never supposed to be this way._
> 
> Though the Jungle Janitors can be seen as barbaric, they employ a very unique battling format for their fiestas.  Each round is a little different.  At the beginning of the battle, each battler selects three “tributes”, their Pokémon to battle, and PMs them to the referee.  The first round will be a triple battle to allow each of the janitors to see the tributes in action.  At the end of each round, the referee, representing the janitors, will randomly choose which of the 6 Pokémon will fight in the next round.  As such, after the first round, each round of the battle can be a single, double, or triple battle.  The janitors do have a sense of sportsmanship, so each battler will send out a number of Pokémon equal to their opponent’s each round.  Therefore, once one Pokémon has been knocked out, triple battles can no longer take place.  An example of this format:
> 
> Player 1 uses Pokémon A, B, and C
> Player 2 uses Pokémon X, Y, and Z
> 
> Round 1: A, B, and C vs. X, Y, and Z Triple Battle
> Round 2: B and A vs. Y and Z Double Battle
> Round 3: C vs. Z Single Battle
> Round 4: A vs. Z Single Battle
> Round 5: B and C vs. X and Y Double Battle
> 
> No switching is allowed during rounds.  When a Pokémon returns to battle after a break of a round or longer, they return with all of the same stat boosts, statuses and severities, any substitutes they made, etc.  As a result, the only thing that remains on the field when a Pokémon is not battling is what they did to the arena.
> 
> The arena itself is quite basic, a simple forest clearing surrounded by intimidating Jungle Janitors.  Night has fallen, so torches have also been mounted on sticks around the arena.  The circle of janitors will expand outwards if a large terrestrial Pokémon enters the arena, so as to allow them to move freely.  Sadly, there is no water, so Pokémon requiring an aquatic environment to function can’t battle.  Any Pokémon that tries to escape the circle will be brutally beaten, treated as an instant KO.  The Jungle Janitors don’t obey any Damage Caps.
> 
> Experience is handled the same way as it is in double and triple battles; a Pokémon only gets KO experience if they deliver the knockout blow.  The referee gets paid depending on how many Pokémon are on the field for each specific round.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* No fully evolved Pokémon.


I'll take this one. (Even though we'll probably end up against each other in the tournament next round!)


----------



## Noctowl

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I've got a batch of referee test battles to set up. I'll just put each one under a hide bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lilycolo's test
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Noctowl's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TrueToCheese's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> Will need both a veteran referee and a regular participant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I Liek Squirtles's test
> 
> 
> 
> 1vs1 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, then the experience gained by each rental Pokémon can be directly transferred to a Pokémon in the battler's regular party, but each party Pokémon can only gain EXP from one of the chosen rentals.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $10 to the winner, $5 to the loser, and $7 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.
> 
> I'll already be taking on this one as the veteran referee. We'll just need an additional participant.


I think mine has been removed from the list on the front page, so I am bumping it up.


----------



## Dragon

Dragon said:


> And I'll also be the other Trainer for Noctowl's test battle so it can get started, since no one else wants to take it? Dragon vs Sangfroidish take two, I'm ready to get my ass kicked again \o/


Also, thread for Grass King vs Eta Carinae up in just a sec.


----------



## Meowth

Noctowl said:


> I think mine has been removed from the list on the front page, so I am bumping it up.


That's because Dragon accepted it, you have to put it up now :P
I guess it doesn't get moved down because the ref is already determined. Just deleting it off outright is a little confusing, though.

EDIT: imma ref Byrus vs Knuddeluff. Thread going up.


----------



## Eifie

I'll ref Keldeo vs Zekrom_B0lt.


----------



## The Omskivar

well now I _know_ I have the slots for this, so.  Open challenge

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ Time:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon, Attract
*Arena Description:* A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden. Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground. The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here. This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position. There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row. Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The Skeletal Warrior, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate. Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a flat 3% damage.
2. The Skeletal Cleric, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage each action. At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The Skeletal Wizard, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage each action. At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The Skeletal Rogue, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round. These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The Skeletal Buddy,with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend. He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man. The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 5% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull. If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.

*Additional Rules:*
Sleep will only be inflicted successfully once against each team.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Reffing Murkrow vs. Sangfroidish, thread up in a bit.

EDIT: 'Ere ya go.


----------



## TruetoCheese

The Omskivar said:


> well now I _know_ I have the slots for this, so.  Open challenge
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ Time:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Heals, Chills limited to 3/Pokémon, Attract
> *Arena Description:* A Bone Garden
> 
> Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden. Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground. The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here. This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.
> 
> At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position. There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row. Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:
> 
> 1. The Skeletal Warrior, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate. Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a flat 3% damage.
> 2. The Skeletal Cleric, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage each action. At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
> 3. The Skeletal Wizard, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage each action. At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
> 4. The Skeletal Rogue, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round. These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
> 5. The Skeletal Buddy,with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend. He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man. The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 5% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.
> 
> At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull. If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*
> Sleep will only be inflicted successfully once against each team.


Just got reffing status, so I can have one more battle going. This looks cool :D

So many bone jokes, waiting to be plucked.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Well, I guess it's time for an official comeback battle!

*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ time:* Seven Days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. 
*Arena:* The Solar System

Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.

*The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn. 

The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement. 

Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...

*Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.

*Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.

*Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.

*Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.

At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:

*Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.

*Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.


----------



## The Omskivar

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Well, I guess it's time for an official comeback battle!
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ time:* Seven Days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon.
> *Arena:* The Solar System
> 
> Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.
> 
> *The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn.
> 
> The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement.
> 
> Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...
> 
> *Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.
> 
> *Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.
> 
> At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:
> 
> *Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.
> 
> *Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.


You're on!


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Well, I guess it's time for an official comeback battle!
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ time:* Seven Days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *No-no Moves:* OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon.
> *Arena:* The Solar System
> 
> Asber's Cosmic Museum is well-known for its replica of the solar system. Hanging from the very, very high vault of the marble-floored main hall, scaled-down copies of our ten most loved cosmic objects. The thing is, Asbers have a mania of overdoing things, and this is exactly what the founders of the museum did.
> 
> *The Sun* is scaled down a bit compared to the other planets, but it is a massive sphere of actual boiling lava hanging directly in the middle of the room, serving not only as an object of curiosity but is also the main source of light and heat of the hall. How the lava remains suspended in the air is a secret well-kept, but what is not is that it is very hot to the touch, so pokémons beware! Touching it deals fire-type damage and may cause a burn.
> 
> The other planets, as well as the asteroid belt, are represent as bigger than their actual size when compared with the Sun, so pokémon can interact with them as they please. Note that only very small pokémon can hang on the smaller planets of the system. Remember, though, that the planet replicas retain their model's principal attributes. For exemple, Mars' rusty surface may not be to good for open wounds, and Jupiter's gaseous body might not offer much resistance. The exact effects are up to the referee's judgement.
> 
> Finally, the museum also affects moves and pokémon in mysterious ways...
> 
> *Cleffa, Clefairy, Clefable, Solrock & Lunatone* will be at peace in this environment, and at the end of each round, they will have a 50% chance of either recovering 5% health, 5% energy, or lower the severity of a status.
> 
> *Cosmic Power, Gravity, Moonlight & Morning Sun* use up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Draco Meteor* has 10 more base power and uses up 1% less energy.
> 
> *Meteor Mash* has 10 more base power, uses 1% less energy and has an additional 10% chance of raising attack.
> 
> At the end of each round there is a 5% chance that either:
> 
> *Jirachi* will appear and grant a wish for the battler with the lowest energy + health total. The blessed battler, for the next round, will be assisted by Jirachi, which means that any action can be replaced by an action from Jirachi. The limit of three conditionals per action still stands. Jirachi cannot shield the pokémon from attacks without wasting an action to do so.
> 
> *Deoxys* will appear and, wishing only death and destruction, will use and random damaging move on a each battler.





The Omskivar said:


> You're on!


Reffin this, thread up in a moment.

EDIT: Here ya go. I had to ref this, this arena looks way too fun not to ref.


----------



## shy ♡

*Format:* 3 vs 3 doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
*Arena Description:* *Atlantis*

Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view. 

Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light. 

Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.

Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface. 

*Additional Rules:* For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.

The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.

All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

pathos said:


> *Format:* 3 vs 3 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
> *Arena Description:* *Atlantis*
> 
> Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view.
> 
> Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light.
> 
> Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.
> 
> Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.
> 
> The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.
> 
> All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


Accepted!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

pathos said:


> *Format:* 3 vs 3 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
> *Arena Description:* *Atlantis*
> 
> Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view.
> 
> Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light.
> 
> Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.
> 
> Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.
> 
> The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.
> 
> All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


I'll take this, and drop my battle with Dazel, seeing as that one's gone by for two months without a ref.

I've always wanted to do an underwater battle!

EDIT: :(


----------



## Byrus

I'll ref your battle with Dazel, VM. Thread up in a bit.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'll take this, and drop my battle with Dazel, seeing as that one's gone by for two months without a ref.
> 
> I've always wanted to do an underwater battle!
> 
> EDIT: :(


Byrus took your battle with Dazel now, which was really great of him, but also if you're attached to this arena you can feel free to tweak the rules and repost it as a challenge of your own if you want! c:


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Eifie said:


> Byrus took your battle with Dazel now, which was really great of him, but also if you're attached to this arena you can feel free to tweak the rules and repost it as a challenge of your own if you want! c:


It's okay, pathos and I agreed to do this battle when we both have an open slot again.

And wow, thanks a lot Byrus!


----------



## Keldeo

Well, since my battle with Zekrom looks like it's fallen through, an open challenge.

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except Chill, Super Fang, Endeavor, attraction except from the Lovers card
*Arena Description:* (arena by Superbird, via the Arena Archive!) _"Welcome to the Velvet Room. This place exists between dream and reality, mind and matter." -Igor_

Nothing is ever quite the same about the velvet room, not its residents or its layout or its purpose, save for its overpoweringly blue color and for its master, Igor. Even the battlers and referee aren't quite sure how they all got there, but at least for now, the room has transformed into an arena perfect for a battle. The battle will take place in a large rectangular indentation in the floor, with stairs on each end to navigate back up to the rim. Past the rim, the room's walls cannot be seen, only the floor as it fades into darkness. Owing to the supernatural nature of the Velvet Room, all pokémon that would normally need water to swim in can instead swim in the air, treating it as if it were water. All resources necessary for using attacks will appear from the void of the soul, and disappear afterwards if there's no reason for them to stick around. 

On the rim of the arena are the Velvet Room's residents. Theodore, Elizabeth, and Margaret, three siblings and attendants of the room's residents, watch patiently from close to the rim. A bit farther back, Nameless plays his piano and Belladonna sings the Aria of the Soul, over and over. This soothing music will restore 1% energy to each pokémon that hears it, every action, though if either Nameless or Belladonna are struck by an attack and thereby distracted, the song will stop for three actions. Every action, there is also a 10% chance that the Demon Painter, having sketched a pokémon using a move on his canvas, will allow a random pokémon to use a random move they cannot normally learn for the rest of the battle.

But the most important Velvet Room resident, of course, is Igor, who sits in front of a small table watching the battle with an enigmatic, emotionless expression. At the beginning of the battle, and at the end of each round, he will turn over a tarot card from his deck, chosen at random, and each will affect the battle in the following way for the following round:
0: The Fool - In the spirit of infinite potential and the beginnings of a journey, this card will not affect the battle.
I: The Magician - In the spirit of creation and willpower, all moves that require a resource not already present in the arena will deal 2% more damage for 2% less energy.
II: The High Priestess - In the spirit of communication with the unconscious, all special moves will deal 1% more damage and all physical moves will deal 1% less.
III: The Empress - In the spirit of creation and nurturing, all pokémon will temporarily have a random two stats raised and one stat lowered.
IV: The Emperor - In the spirit of order, trainers cannot use conditionals this round.
V: The Heirophant - In the spirit of group identity and spirituality, all moves will deal 2% less damage but cost 1% less energy.
VI: The Lovers - In the spirit of bonds and relationships, all pokémon will become attracted to each other for the duration of the round.
VII: The Chariot - In the spirit of charging forward, all physical moves will deal 1% more damage, and all special moves will deal 1% less.
VIII: Strength - In the spirit of inner strength and control, all stat drops will disappear for the duration of the round.
IX: The Hermit - In the spirit of understanding and solitude, if a pokémon uses Chill, a random two of their stats will permanently rise by one stage.
X: The Wheel of Fortune - In the spirit of chance and luck, all moves' secondary effect chances triple.
XI: Justice - In the spirit of justice, each pokémon will take half of their attacks' dealt damage in recoil (this damage cannot be avoided).
XII: The Hanged Man - In the spirit of seeing things from a different point of view, each battler will be able to use moves from its opponent's moveset.
XIII: Death - In the spirit of death and rebirth, all pokémon will take 1% extra damage whenever anything else (move, status condition, etc.) deals damage to them.
XIV: Temperance - In the spirit of mixing opposites and finding compromises, super effective and not very effective moves will deal damage as if they were regularly effective.
XV: The Devil - In the spirit of letting go and letting your instincts take over, the pokémon will choose their moves randomly, on impulse, ignoring their commands.
XVI: The Tower - In the spirit of collapse and strong foundations, all moves with a chance to miss will miss and no secondary effects with a chance of less than 100% will activate.
XVII: The Star - In the spirit of individuality and wisdom, all moves will have perfect accuracy.
XVIII: The Moon - In the spirit of haziness and lack of clarity, a constant mist will fill the arena (that cannot be removed) which will temporarily lower every pokémon's accuracy by two stages.
XIX: The Sun - In the spirit of light and enlightenment, all pokémon will restore 2% health and 1% energy per action, in addition to any other sources of health or energy restoration.
XX: Judgment - In the spirit of judgment, the pokémon with less health at the end of the round will be dealt 10% untyped damage.
XXI: The World - In the spirit of the release of energy, all attacks will deal 2% more total damage and cost 1% more energy.
*Additional Rules:* Only unevolved Pokemon that can evolve further, please.


----------



## Eifie

I will ref Keldeo's challenge once somebody takes it, since her battle with Zekrom_B0lt's fallen through!


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> I will ref Keldeo's challenge once somebody takes it, since her battle with Zekrom_B0lt's fallen through!


Hey, I wanted to ref this one!



Keldeo said:


> Well, since my battle with Zekrom looks like it's fallen through, an open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except Chill, Super Fang, Endeavor, attraction except from the Lovers card
> *Arena Description:* (arena by Superbird, via the Arena Archive!) _"Welcome to the Velvet Room. This place exists between dream and reality, mind and matter." -Igor_
> 
> Nothing is ever quite the same about the velvet room, not its residents or its layout or its purpose, save for its overpoweringly blue color and for its master, Igor. Even the battlers and referee aren't quite sure how they all got there, but at least for now, the room has transformed into an arena perfect for a battle. The battle will take place in a large rectangular indentation in the floor, with stairs on each end to navigate back up to the rim. Past the rim, the room's walls cannot be seen, only the floor as it fades into darkness. Owing to the supernatural nature of the Velvet Room, all pokémon that would normally need water to swim in can instead swim in the air, treating it as if it were water. All resources necessary for using attacks will appear from the void of the soul, and disappear afterwards if there's no reason for them to stick around.
> 
> On the rim of the arena are the Velvet Room's residents. Theodore, Elizabeth, and Margaret, three siblings and attendants of the room's residents, watch patiently from close to the rim. A bit farther back, Nameless plays his piano and Belladonna sings the Aria of the Soul, over and over. This soothing music will restore 1% energy to each pokémon that hears it, every action, though if either Nameless or Belladonna are struck by an attack and thereby distracted, the song will stop for three actions. Every action, there is also a 10% chance that the Demon Painter, having sketched a pokémon using a move on his canvas, will allow a random pokémon to use a random move they cannot normally learn for the rest of the battle.
> 
> But the most important Velvet Room resident, of course, is Igor, who sits in front of a small table watching the battle with an enigmatic, emotionless expression. At the beginning of the battle, and at the end of each round, he will turn over a tarot card from his deck, chosen at random, and each will affect the battle in the following way for the following round:
> 0: The Fool - In the spirit of infinite potential and the beginnings of a journey, this card will not affect the battle.
> I: The Magician - In the spirit of creation and willpower, all moves that require a resource not already present in the arena will deal 2% more damage for 2% less energy.
> II: The High Priestess - In the spirit of communication with the unconscious, all special moves will deal 1% more damage and all physical moves will deal 1% less.
> III: The Empress - In the spirit of creation and nurturing, all pokémon will temporarily have a random two stats raised and one stat lowered.
> IV: The Emperor - In the spirit of order, trainers cannot use conditionals this round.
> V: The Heirophant - In the spirit of group identity and spirituality, all moves will deal 2% less damage but cost 1% less energy.
> VI: The Lovers - In the spirit of bonds and relationships, all pokémon will become attracted to each other for the duration of the round.
> VII: The Chariot - In the spirit of charging forward, all physical moves will deal 1% more damage, and all special moves will deal 1% less.
> VIII: Strength - In the spirit of inner strength and control, all stat drops will disappear for the duration of the round.
> IX: The Hermit - In the spirit of understanding and solitude, if a pokémon uses Chill, a random two of their stats will permanently rise by one stage.
> X: The Wheel of Fortune - In the spirit of chance and luck, all moves' secondary effect chances triple.
> XI: Justice - In the spirit of justice, each pokémon will take half of their attacks' dealt damage in recoil (this damage cannot be avoided).
> XII: The Hanged Man - In the spirit of seeing things from a different point of view, each battler will be able to use moves from its opponent's moveset.
> XIII: Death - In the spirit of death and rebirth, all pokémon will take 1% extra damage whenever anything else (move, status condition, etc.) deals damage to them.
> XIV: Temperance - In the spirit of mixing opposites and finding compromises, super effective and not very effective moves will deal damage as if they were regularly effective.
> XV: The Devil - In the spirit of letting go and letting your instincts take over, the pokémon will choose their moves randomly, on impulse, ignoring their commands.
> XVI: The Tower - In the spirit of collapse and strong foundations, all moves with a chance to miss will miss and no secondary effects with a chance of less than 100% will activate.
> XVII: The Star - In the spirit of individuality and wisdom, all moves will have perfect accuracy.
> XVIII: The Moon - In the spirit of haziness and lack of clarity, a constant mist will fill the arena (that cannot be removed) which will temporarily lower every pokémon's accuracy by two stages.
> XIX: The Sun - In the spirit of light and enlightenment, all pokémon will restore 2% health and 1% energy per action, in addition to any other sources of health or energy restoration.
> XX: Judgment - In the spirit of judgment, the pokémon with less health at the end of the round will be dealt 10% untyped damage.
> XXI: The World - In the spirit of the release of energy, all attacks will deal 2% more total damage and cost 1% more energy.
> *Additional Rules:* Only unevolved Pokemon that can evolve further, please.


Well, if I can't ref it, I'll take the challenge. I should have one more battle slot open.

EDIT: Well, I'm proactively agreeing to ref this once someone else takes it. Not taking it myself, then.


----------



## Eifie

Superbird said:


> Hey, I wanted to ref this one!


Oh, if you really want to ref it go ahead! I'll just ref another thing of Keldeo's later.


----------



## Zhorken

Another ref test battle, this time for Knuddeluff.  As usual, we'll need one advanced/elite ref to oversee things, and one other battler, preferrably a newbie.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## The Omskivar

Zhorken said:


> Another ref test battle, this time for Knuddeluff.  As usual, we'll need one advanced/elite ref to oversee things, and one other battler, preferrably a newbie.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I can take this one as a mentoring ref


----------



## TruetoCheese

Zhorken said:


> Another ref test battle, this time for Knuddeluff.  As usual, we'll need one advanced/elite ref to oversee things, and one other battler, preferrably a newbie.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.





The Omskivar said:


> I can take this one as a mentoring ref


I think Coloursfall isn't here, so is it alright if I drop my standing battle with him and take this up as the other battler instead?


----------



## Aletheia

Coloursfall said:


> Mmhh why not.
> 
> Open challenge, since I don't seem to have done one yet?
> 
> *Format:* 2vs2 single
> *Style: *Set
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *Attract, Direct recovery, OHKOs, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon, Protect/Detect limited to 3 total/Pokemon (Spiky Shield and King's Shield are _not_ included)
> 
> *Arena Description:* Evolution Stadium
> 
> Located in the ruins of Old Asber, yours truly (Coloursfall) has built himself a lovely little array of arenas. Evolution Stadium is one of them! Resembling your standard Asber-regulation battle arena, it is large enough to fit several of the very largest Pokemon at once, and has a pool of water in the middle to accommodate waterbound battlers.
> 
> But the remarkable thing about this area is that while in its walls, all battlers are forcibly (though temporarily) pushed up to their final evolutionary stage. They behave as a Pokemon of this level would, down to using damage calculations for a Pokemon of their evolutionary stage. A Pokemon with more than one final evolution will have theirs selected by their trainer at sendout.





TruetoCheese said:


> Sounds fun! Mind if I take this? I should  have an open slot now that my battle with Noel is voided.


if this isn't taken yet? I shall be your host :o


----------



## Zhorken

TruetoCheese said:


> I think Coloursfall isn't here, so is it alright if I drop my standing battle with him and take this up as the other battler instead?


Since you're a ref now, and you're currently reffing a battle, you actually get a fourth battle slot, so if you want to, feel free to keep both battles in case Coloursfall shows up.


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Dig, Earthquake
*Arena Description:* Cerulean Gym

A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ether's Bane said:


> Reserved for VM.
> 
> Format: 2v2, Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 5 days
> Damage Cap: 60%
> Banned moves: OHKOs, Evasion, all Psychic, Ghost, Dragon, and Fairy moves, both damaging and non-damaging. Attract may only be used by female Pokemon.
> Arena: r/atheism
> 
> m'battle
> 
> Ever wondered why Reddit has the reputation it does? Well, a lot of it is due to this subreddit, and the most well-known stereotypes about this subreddit have (temporarily) been absorbed by the Pokemon here. (Fortunately, they will revert to their non-problematic selves after the battle.)
> 
> The effects of this arena:
> 
> - All male Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves increased by 10, but all female and genderless Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves decreased by 10.
> - All white Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves increased by 5, but all brown/black/yellow Pokemon have the base power of their damaging moves decreased by 5. This stacks with the above.
> - All Pokemon with some sort of head covering (for example, Breloom, Honchkrow, Probopass) take 10% less energy to attack. Horns do not count.
> - All Pokemon with a beard take 10% less energy to attack. This stacks with the above.
> - Female Pokemon may use Attract, but not male Pokemon.
> - Should an equine Pokemon use Attract, even Protect will not stop it. (You know why. *winks*)
> - When a Pokemon uses a Rock-type or Water-type attack, damaging or non-damaging, its health and energy will be restored by 1% each. (Props to you if you figure out why this one's here.)
> - This is r/atheism, so, as has been stated, no Psychic, Ghost, Dragon, or Fairy attacks are permitted.
> - When a Pokemon uses a Grass-type attack damaging or non-damaging, the target will have its Attack lowered by one stage for the next two actions.


Seeing as my battle with Zekrom_B0lt ended prematurely, I can take this battle now.

I don't know much about r/atheism (and I probably don't want to), but we'll see how this goes.


----------



## Zhorken

Zhorken said:


> TruetoCheese said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Coloursfall isn't here, so is it alright if I drop my standing battle with him and take this up as the other battler instead?
> 
> 
> 
> Since you're a ref now, and you're currently reffing a battle, you actually get a fourth battle slot, so if you want to, feel free to keep both battles in case Coloursfall shows up.
Click to expand...

Oh wait a minute, I didn't notice you already had a second pending challenge vs The Omskivar.  Still, you're allowed to drop whichever battle you like.


----------



## Knuddeluff

TruetoCheese said:


> I think Coloursfall isn't here, so is it alright if I drop my standing battle with him and take this up as the other battler instead?





The Omskivar said:


> I can take this one as a mentoring ref


The battle is here!

Hope I've done everything right :x


----------



## Noctowl

> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 50%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, rest, attract
> Terrain: The middle lane
> 
> Ah yes, the middle lane. A small river separates two bits of land from each other. One side, the dire side, is dark, with almost dead looking grass and trees, and the other side, the radiant, is filled with life, with luscious trees and grass.
> 
> For the sake of simplicity, the top and bottom lanes do not exist. On the ends of the river just lie some magical runes (one will be at each end).
> They will appear every 3 rounds, even if someone has not picked the last one up (the new one will overwrite the old one). One of these runes that have spawned will always be a bounty rune. The effects (which last till the end of the round) are:
> 
> *Double damage*: A blue rune, looks kinda crinkly. Damage from Pokemon's attacks are doubled, but also the energy cost.
> 
> *Haste*: A red, diamond shaped rune. The Pokemon's speed is doubled.
> 
> *Illusion*: Three yellow runes,in a ovalish shape. Two clones of the Pokemon are created.
> 
> *Invisibilty*: A purple, almost fading away rune. The Pokemon is invisible till it attacks it's opponent. The opponent cannot dodge, as they cannot see the attack coming.
> 
> *Regeneration*: A green rune with plant-life growing on it. The Pokemon is healed 10% health and 10% energy. (Let's be a little fair; if it healed back to full this match may never end.
> 
> *Bounty*: An orange rune with yellow rings around it. Gives the trainer +£1.
> 
> It will cost an action to go check a rune, and you will have to specify which rune you are going for. After going for a rune, your Pokemon will return to the middle lane.
> 
> Erm, I will leave a picture of the middle lane, for those confused:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big image


----------



## Wargle

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Dig, Earthquake
> *Arena Description:* Cerulean Gym
> 
> A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.


I'll take this is no one minds


----------



## Zhorken

Music Dragon's ref test; one mentor ref and one other battler, as always.

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## nastypass

Zhorken said:


> Music Dragon's ref test; one mentor ref and one other battler, as always.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


i want a part of this moment in history. ideally not as the mentor but i can fill that role if nobody else wants it.


----------



## Keldeo

Zhorken said:


> Music Dragon's ref test; one mentor ref and one other battler, as always.
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I'll drop my current challenge and be the other battler, then.


----------



## Eifie

*Format:* 1vs1 inverse
*Style:* still super-cool
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* direct healing, Pain Split, Super Fang. Chill doesn't restore any energy, but can be used for other purposes. Infatuation, sleep, confusion, and paralysis don't happen, but moves and abilities that could cause them are still fine.
*Arena Description:* Tart Top has turned into a freaking VOLCANO as an expression of Eifie's righteous fury. It like, explodes and stuff. idk. Eifie's rage is so complete it like, twists the fabric of space-time and turns the world into an inverse battle or something. whatev, man. Let's battle. Also Pokémon battle as their fully-evolved forms because why not.
*Additional Rules:* I'm gonna use my Sentret! Don't use a Fighting- or Ghost-type plz. haha wait I am a dumb who somehow forgot the entire gimmick of my own battle. use whatever your heart desires


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Keldeo said:


> Well, since my battle with Zekrom looks like it's fallen through, an open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except Chill, Super Fang, Endeavor, attraction except from the Lovers card
> *Arena Description:* (arena by Superbird, via the Arena Archive!) _"Welcome to the Velvet Room. This place exists between dream and reality, mind and matter." -Igor_
> 
> Nothing is ever quite the same about the velvet room, not its residents or its layout or its purpose, save for its overpoweringly blue color and for its master, Igor. Even the battlers and referee aren't quite sure how they all got there, but at least for now, the room has transformed into an arena perfect for a battle. The battle will take place in a large rectangular indentation in the floor, with stairs on each end to navigate back up to the rim. Past the rim, the room's walls cannot be seen, only the floor as it fades into darkness. Owing to the supernatural nature of the Velvet Room, all pokémon that would normally need water to swim in can instead swim in the air, treating it as if it were water. All resources necessary for using attacks will appear from the void of the soul, and disappear afterwards if there's no reason for them to stick around.
> 
> On the rim of the arena are the Velvet Room's residents. Theodore, Elizabeth, and Margaret, three siblings and attendants of the room's residents, watch patiently from close to the rim. A bit farther back, Nameless plays his piano and Belladonna sings the Aria of the Soul, over and over. This soothing music will restore 1% energy to each pokémon that hears it, every action, though if either Nameless or Belladonna are struck by an attack and thereby distracted, the song will stop for three actions. Every action, there is also a 10% chance that the Demon Painter, having sketched a pokémon using a move on his canvas, will allow a random pokémon to use a random move they cannot normally learn for the rest of the battle.
> 
> But the most important Velvet Room resident, of course, is Igor, who sits in front of a small table watching the battle with an enigmatic, emotionless expression. At the beginning of the battle, and at the end of each round, he will turn over a tarot card from his deck, chosen at random, and each will affect the battle in the following way for the following round:
> 0: The Fool - In the spirit of infinite potential and the beginnings of a journey, this card will not affect the battle.
> I: The Magician - In the spirit of creation and willpower, all moves that require a resource not already present in the arena will deal 2% more damage for 2% less energy.
> II: The High Priestess - In the spirit of communication with the unconscious, all special moves will deal 1% more damage and all physical moves will deal 1% less.
> III: The Empress - In the spirit of creation and nurturing, all pokémon will temporarily have a random two stats raised and one stat lowered.
> IV: The Emperor - In the spirit of order, trainers cannot use conditionals this round.
> V: The Heirophant - In the spirit of group identity and spirituality, all moves will deal 2% less damage but cost 1% less energy.
> VI: The Lovers - In the spirit of bonds and relationships, all pokémon will become attracted to each other for the duration of the round.
> VII: The Chariot - In the spirit of charging forward, all physical moves will deal 1% more damage, and all special moves will deal 1% less.
> VIII: Strength - In the spirit of inner strength and control, all stat drops will disappear for the duration of the round.
> IX: The Hermit - In the spirit of understanding and solitude, if a pokémon uses Chill, a random two of their stats will permanently rise by one stage.
> X: The Wheel of Fortune - In the spirit of chance and luck, all moves' secondary effect chances triple.
> XI: Justice - In the spirit of justice, each pokémon will take half of their attacks' dealt damage in recoil (this damage cannot be avoided).
> XII: The Hanged Man - In the spirit of seeing things from a different point of view, each battler will be able to use moves from its opponent's moveset.
> XIII: Death - In the spirit of death and rebirth, all pokémon will take 1% extra damage whenever anything else (move, status condition, etc.) deals damage to them.
> XIV: Temperance - In the spirit of mixing opposites and finding compromises, super effective and not very effective moves will deal damage as if they were regularly effective.
> XV: The Devil - In the spirit of letting go and letting your instincts take over, the pokémon will choose their moves randomly, on impulse, ignoring their commands.
> XVI: The Tower - In the spirit of collapse and strong foundations, all moves with a chance to miss will miss and no secondary effects with a chance of less than 100% will activate.
> XVII: The Star - In the spirit of individuality and wisdom, all moves will have perfect accuracy.
> XVIII: The Moon - In the spirit of haziness and lack of clarity, a constant mist will fill the arena (that cannot be removed) which will temporarily lower every pokémon's accuracy by two stages.
> XIX: The Sun - In the spirit of light and enlightenment, all pokémon will restore 2% health and 1% energy per action, in addition to any other sources of health or energy restoration.
> XX: Judgment - In the spirit of judgment, the pokémon with less health at the end of the round will be dealt 10% untyped damage.
> XXI: The World - In the spirit of the release of energy, all attacks will deal 2% more total damage and cost 1% more energy.
> *Additional Rules:* Only unevolved Pokemon that can evolve further, please.


Ehm, so, in case I missed something... this challenge is still open?

If so, I'm your man!


----------



## Music Dragon

Meursault said:


> i want a part of this moment in history. ideally not as the mentor but i can fill that role if nobody else wants it.





Keldeo said:


> I'll drop my current challenge and be the other battler, then.


Hoohoohoo! You fight now!


----------



## nastypass

Eifie said:


> *Format:* 1vs1 inverse
> *Style:* still super-cool
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* direct healing, Pain Split, Super Fang. Chill doesn't restore any energy, but can be used for other purposes. Infatuation, sleep, confusion, and paralysis don't happen, but moves and abilities that could cause them are still fine.
> *Arena Description:* Tart Top has turned into a freaking VOLCANO as an expression of Eifie's righteous fury. It like, explodes and stuff. idk. Eifie's rage is so complete it like, twists the fabric of space-time and turns the world into an inverse battle or something. whatev, man. Let's battle. Also Pokémon battle as their fully-evolved forms because why not.
> *Additional Rules:* I'm gonna use my Sentret! Don't use a Fighting- or Ghost-type plz. haha wait I am a dumb who somehow forgot the entire gimmick of my own battle. use whatever your heart desires


I'm down for this! I'll prolly either use my Gastly for mutual supereffective shenanigans or my Munchlax- hit me up in VM if you have a preference.


----------



## Keldeo

Meursault said:


> I'm down for this! I'll prolly either use my Gastly for mutual supereffective shenanigans or my Munchlax- hit me up in VM if you have a preference.


it's on

(I'll be reffing this; let me know when you've decided on your Pokemon and I'll post the thread.)


----------



## nastypass

Eh go ahead and post it, Ill catch Eifie and decide before commands need posting.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Open Challenge

*Format:* 2 vs. 2 Single
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing Moves, Attract, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* The Relic Stone

Located underneath Agate Village in the Orre Region, the Relic Stone sits upon a jagged, spherical, pedestal.  The stone itself is more of a pillar in appearance, about twice the height of the average human, emanating a slight green aura.  Surrounding the shrine is dense woods, off limits for the sake of the battle.  The Relic Stone's main purpose is to purify the hearts of Shadow Pokemon, granting them some moves that they may not regularly be able to learn.  Therefore, each Pokemon in the battle has access to any moves it could only learn through purification in Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness.  As the moves are unfamiliar to the battler, they do cost 1% extra energy each.  At the end of each round, there is a 10% chance that Celebi will appear out of nowhere, floating above the Relic Stone.  Celebi will choose one battler at random and heal them of any status conditions they may be afflicted with.

For reference

*Additional Rules:* NFEs only


----------



## Superbird

Keldeo said:


> Well, since my battle with Zekrom looks like it's fallen through, an open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing except Chill, Super Fang, Endeavor, attraction except from the Lovers card
> *Arena Description:* (arena by Superbird, via the Arena Archive!) _"Welcome to the Velvet Room. This place exists between dream and reality, mind and matter." -Igor_
> 
> Nothing is ever quite the same about the velvet room, not its residents or its layout or its purpose, save for its overpoweringly blue color and for its master, Igor. Even the battlers and referee aren't quite sure how they all got there, but at least for now, the room has transformed into an arena perfect for a battle. The battle will take place in a large rectangular indentation in the floor, with stairs on each end to navigate back up to the rim. Past the rim, the room's walls cannot be seen, only the floor as it fades into darkness. Owing to the supernatural nature of the Velvet Room, all pokémon that would normally need water to swim in can instead swim in the air, treating it as if it were water. All resources necessary for using attacks will appear from the void of the soul, and disappear afterwards if there's no reason for them to stick around.
> 
> On the rim of the arena are the Velvet Room's residents. Theodore, Elizabeth, and Margaret, three siblings and attendants of the room's residents, watch patiently from close to the rim. A bit farther back, Nameless plays his piano and Belladonna sings the Aria of the Soul, over and over. This soothing music will restore 1% energy to each pokémon that hears it, every action, though if either Nameless or Belladonna are struck by an attack and thereby distracted, the song will stop for three actions. Every action, there is also a 10% chance that the Demon Painter, having sketched a pokémon using a move on his canvas, will allow a random pokémon to use a random move they cannot normally learn for the rest of the battle.
> 
> But the most important Velvet Room resident, of course, is Igor, who sits in front of a small table watching the battle with an enigmatic, emotionless expression. At the beginning of the battle, and at the end of each round, he will turn over a tarot card from his deck, chosen at random, and each will affect the battle in the following way for the following round:
> 0: The Fool - In the spirit of infinite potential and the beginnings of a journey, this card will not affect the battle.
> I: The Magician - In the spirit of creation and willpower, all moves that require a resource not already present in the arena will deal 2% more damage for 2% less energy.
> II: The High Priestess - In the spirit of communication with the unconscious, all special moves will deal 1% more damage and all physical moves will deal 1% less.
> III: The Empress - In the spirit of creation and nurturing, all pokémon will temporarily have a random two stats raised and one stat lowered.
> IV: The Emperor - In the spirit of order, trainers cannot use conditionals this round.
> V: The Heirophant - In the spirit of group identity and spirituality, all moves will deal 2% less damage but cost 1% less energy.
> VI: The Lovers - In the spirit of bonds and relationships, all pokémon will become attracted to each other for the duration of the round.
> VII: The Chariot - In the spirit of charging forward, all physical moves will deal 1% more damage, and all special moves will deal 1% less.
> VIII: Strength - In the spirit of inner strength and control, all stat drops will disappear for the duration of the round.
> IX: The Hermit - In the spirit of understanding and solitude, if a pokémon uses Chill, a random two of their stats will permanently rise by one stage.
> X: The Wheel of Fortune - In the spirit of chance and luck, all moves' secondary effect chances triple.
> XI: Justice - In the spirit of justice, each pokémon will take half of their attacks' dealt damage in recoil (this damage cannot be avoided).
> XII: The Hanged Man - In the spirit of seeing things from a different point of view, each battler will be able to use moves from its opponent's moveset.
> XIII: Death - In the spirit of death and rebirth, all pokémon will take 1% extra damage whenever anything else (move, status condition, etc.) deals damage to them.
> XIV: Temperance - In the spirit of mixing opposites and finding compromises, super effective and not very effective moves will deal damage as if they were regularly effective.
> XV: The Devil - In the spirit of letting go and letting your instincts take over, the pokémon will choose their moves randomly, on impulse, ignoring their commands.
> XVI: The Tower - In the spirit of collapse and strong foundations, all moves with a chance to miss will miss and no secondary effects with a chance of less than 100% will activate.
> XVII: The Star - In the spirit of individuality and wisdom, all moves will have perfect accuracy.
> XVIII: The Moon - In the spirit of haziness and lack of clarity, a constant mist will fill the arena (that cannot be removed) which will temporarily lower every pokémon's accuracy by two stages.
> XIX: The Sun - In the spirit of light and enlightenment, all pokémon will restore 2% health and 1% energy per action, in addition to any other sources of health or energy restoration.
> XX: Judgment - In the spirit of judgment, the pokémon with less health at the end of the round will be dealt 10% untyped damage.
> XXI: The World - In the spirit of the release of energy, all attacks will deal 2% more total damage and cost 1% more energy.
> *Additional Rules:* Only unevolved Pokemon that can evolve further, please.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Ehm, so, in case I missed something... this challenge is still open?
> 
> If so, I'm your man!


I'm not sure whether to start this or not - I agreed to, but doing so would push Keldeo over the battle limit and also he said something about dropping it anyway, so. I'm going to consider the challenge dropped until told otherwise.


----------



## TruetoCheese

pathos said:


> *Format:* 3 vs 3 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
> *Arena Description:* *Atlantis*
> 
> Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view.
> 
> Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light.
> 
> Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.
> 
> Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.
> 
> The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.
> 
> All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Accepted!


Takin' this, thread up in a shake of a city's foundation.

EDIT: It fell.


----------



## nastypass

*Format:* 4v4 doubles
*Style:* Set but I don't care very much; opponent is free to decide
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned moves:* Direct recovery, OHKOs, Super Fang, infatuation, confusion. Paralysis will only slow down affected Pokémon. Draining moves may not be targeted at a Pokémon weak to them. Nothing with Cloud Nine, please.
*Additional Rules:* VGC format! Trainers will PM the ref 4 Pokémon from their active squads in advance, and each side's leads will be revealed before commands are posted.
*Arena:* Memorial to the Storms

A bronze statue of a woman stands at the lakeshore. She is roughly six feet tall, stocky beneath her cloak, and a rough granite pedestal adds another three feet to her height. Her face is bowed and dulled, both emotionally and physically by the bizarre weather that plagues the lake and its surrounding forest.

The battle will take place in a large meadow surrounding the memorial, which is penned in by the lake on one side, and a deep forest on the other. A dirt road leads up to the memorial's pedestal, and there are many rocks scattered about the lake's bottom if needed. Every weather condition is in effect, permanently. Thunder and Blizzard never miss, and Solarbeam requires no charge turn. Rock types take half damage from special moves, and all weather-related abilities are activated. Pokémon not immune to hail or sandstorm will take double the residual damage (Amaura and Swinub lines are the only species that wouldn't take any). The fire/water boosts from sun and rain negate each other.


----------



## shy ♡

> Totodile said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Dig, Earthquake
> *Arena Description:* Cerulean Gym
> 
> A very large swimming pool lined with bleachers. There is a floating island in the center, large enough for an Onix to curl up uncomfortably, and land-bound Pokemon may start either here or on the cement surrounding the pool. If such Pokemon jump or are pushed into the water, they must expend 1% energy each action to stay afloat until they climb out (not applicable to water-types). Because of its type affiliation, water-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take this is no one minds
Click to expand...

Takies.


----------



## Eifie

This is a challenge of wits for Music Dragon!

*Format:* 1v1 quadruple
*Style:* extremely, extremely cool.
*DQ:* 7 days
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Pain Split. Attacks and abilities that rely on gender can be used, but will fail. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy.
*Arena Description:* The Tree of Dreams

At the center of a clearing on the Island of Dreams lies the Tree of Dreams, an ancient tree rumoured to grant wishes to those who leave offerings of berries at its roots. The area around the tree is pretty unremarkable; it's covered entirely in grass, but this being the Dream World, Pokémon are able to summon the resources to use any attack of theirs that they please (save for banned moves), and Pokémon that normally need water to move around will have no trouble maneuvering on this terrain.

Before the battle begins, the tree is willing to grant each Pokémon a wish to grow stronger like its friends. Pokémon will, for the duration of the battle, be transformed into any stage of their evolution line that their trainer chooses, and have access to all of that stage's moves and its dream ability in place of their own. Each Pokémon will be disguised as another Pokémon in its trainer's active squad, akin to the effects of a permanent Illusion. There is no way for the opposing Pokémon to see through or remove this illusion; their trainer can only try to guess what species the Pokémon really is from the events of the battle.

*Additional Rules:*

Status Conditions: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.

Intriguing Illusions: Sendouts, along with the Pokémon to be disguised as and choice of held item that the trainer owns (if applicable), will be PMed to the ref before command order is posted. Each Pokémon is in disguise, and will be described as carrying out all of its actions as if it was the Pokémon it's disguised as (even if they don't make sense! This is the Dream World, after all. The Feebas in it are perfectly capable of using Wing Attack and Jump Kick.) and all of the information displayed in its summary (sprite, ability, etc.) will be that of that Pokémon. Actual type matchups, inherently/consensually hovering/flying status, etc. will still be that of the actual Pokémon.

The ref is requested not to provide any details about individual damage and energy calculations, only the final tallies. If, say, a Pokémon's actual ability is activated (for example, Guts), the ref is requested not to mention this in the Pokémon's status; the other trainer will have to try to notice it on their own from the events of battle or final tallies! Basically, the ref is asked not to reveal anything or give hints about any Pokémon's actual identity (like, idk, putting something like "The Sneasel giggled in a very non-Sneasel-like way reminiscent of a dog Pokémon" or something in the flavour).


----------



## Music Dragon

Eifie said:


> This is a challenge of wits for Music Dragon!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 quadruple
> *Style:* extremely, extremely cool.
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Pain Split. Attacks and abilities that rely on gender can be used, but will fail. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy.
> *Arena Description:* The Tree of Dreams
> 
> At the center of a clearing on the Island of Dreams lies the Tree of Dreams, an ancient tree rumoured to grant wishes to those who leave offerings of berries at its roots. The area around the tree is pretty unremarkable; it's covered entirely in grass, but this being the Dream World, Pokémon are able to summon the resources to use any attack of theirs that they please (save for banned moves), and Pokémon that normally need water to move around will have no trouble maneuvering on this terrain.
> 
> Before the battle begins, the tree is willing to grant each Pokémon a wish to grow stronger like its friends. Pokémon will, for the duration of the battle, be transformed into any stage of their evolution line that their trainer chooses, and have access to all of that stage's moves and its dream ability in place of their own. Each Pokémon will be disguised as another Pokémon in its trainer's active squad, akin to the effects of a permanent Illusion. There is no way for the opposing Pokémon to see through or remove this illusion; their trainer can only try to guess what species the Pokémon really is from the events of the battle.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*
> 
> Status Conditions: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.
> 
> Intriguing Illusions: Sendouts, along with the Pokémon to be disguised as and choice of held item that the trainer owns (if applicable), will be PMed to the ref before command order is posted. Each Pokémon is in disguise, and will be described as carrying out all of its actions as if it was the Pokémon it's disguised as (even if they don't make sense! This is the Dream World, after all. The Feebas in it are perfectly capable of using Wing Attack and Jump Kick.) and all of the information displayed in its summary (sprite, ability, etc.) will be that of that Pokémon. Actual type matchups, inherently/consensually hovering/flying status, etc. will still be that of the actual Pokémon.
> 
> The ref is requested not to provide any details about individual damage and energy calculations, only the final tallies. If, say, a Pokémon's actual ability is activated (for example, Guts), the ref is requested not to mention this in the Pokémon's status; the other trainer will have to try to notice it on their own from the events of battle or final tallies! Basically, the ref is asked not to reveal anything or give hints about any Pokémon's actual identity (like, idk, putting something like "The Sneasel giggled in a very non-Sneasel-like way reminiscent of a dog Pokémon" or something in the flavour).


Wahaha! I accept! I happen to be an expert at fighting while having no idea what I'm doing or what Pokémon are involved, so I'm quite suited to this sort of thing!


----------



## Munchkin

Aletheia and I would like  this challenge to be kept up on the board, please no clearing it! :O


----------



## nastypass

Munchkin said:


> Aletheia and I would like  this challenge to be kept up on the board, please no clearing it! :O


And because of something about greasing squeaky wheels, I'll ref it now!


----------



## The Omskivar

Eifie said:


> This is a challenge of wits for Music Dragon!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 quadruple
> *Style:* extremely, extremely cool.
> *DQ:* 7 days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, Pain Split. Attacks and abilities that rely on gender can be used, but will fail. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy.
> *Arena Description:* The Tree of Dreams
> 
> At the center of a clearing on the Island of Dreams lies the Tree of Dreams, an ancient tree rumoured to grant wishes to those who leave offerings of berries at its roots. The area around the tree is pretty unremarkable; it's covered entirely in grass, but this being the Dream World, Pokémon are able to summon the resources to use any attack of theirs that they please (save for banned moves), and Pokémon that normally need water to move around will have no trouble maneuvering on this terrain.
> 
> Before the battle begins, the tree is willing to grant each Pokémon a wish to grow stronger like its friends. Pokémon will, for the duration of the battle, be transformed into any stage of their evolution line that their trainer chooses, and have access to all of that stage's moves and its dream ability in place of their own. Each Pokémon will be disguised as another Pokémon in its trainer's active squad, akin to the effects of a permanent Illusion. There is no way for the opposing Pokémon to see through or remove this illusion; their trainer can only try to guess what species the Pokémon really is from the events of the battle.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*
> 
> Status Conditions: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.
> 
> Intriguing Illusions: Sendouts, along with the Pokémon to be disguised as and choice of held item that the trainer owns (if applicable), will be PMed to the ref before command order is posted. Each Pokémon is in disguise, and will be described as carrying out all of its actions as if it was the Pokémon it's disguised as (even if they don't make sense! This is the Dream World, after all. The Feebas in it are perfectly capable of using Wing Attack and Jump Kick.) and all of the information displayed in its summary (sprite, ability, etc.) will be that of that Pokémon. Actual type matchups, inherently/consensually hovering/flying status, etc. will still be that of the actual Pokémon.
> 
> The ref is requested not to provide any details about individual damage and energy calculations, only the final tallies. If, say, a Pokémon's actual ability is activated (for example, Guts), the ref is requested not to mention this in the Pokémon's status; the other trainer will have to try to notice it on their own from the events of battle or final tallies! Basically, the ref is asked not to reveal anything or give hints about any Pokémon's actual identity (like, idk, putting something like "The Sneasel giggled in a very non-Sneasel-like way reminiscent of a dog Pokémon" or something in the flavour).





Music Dragon said:


> Wahaha! I accept! I happen to be an expert at fighting while having no idea what I'm doing or what Pokémon are involved, so I'm quite suited to this sort of thing!


Oh my god I am going to ref the _shit_ out of this.  Thread up in a sec


----------



## Superbird

I've been told it's okay to do so, so I have made the thread for Keldeo vs Lord of the Fireflies.


----------



## Eifie

I'll ref Sangfroidish vs Totodile!


----------



## shy ♡

This challence is for VM. c:

Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
Style: Set
DQ: 1 week
Damage Cap: 45%
Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
Arena Description: Atlantis

Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view. 

Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light. 

Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.

Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface. 

Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.

The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.

All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

pathos said:


> This challence is for VM. c:
> 
> Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 45%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
> Arena Description: Atlantis
> 
> Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view.
> 
> Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light.
> 
> Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.
> 
> Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface.
> 
> Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.
> 
> The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.
> 
> All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


Accepted c:


----------



## Grass King

*Format:* 2 vs 2, Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 Days
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO'S, Attract, Direct Healing, Anything Prevented by the Arena

*Arena Description: The Castle Oubliette*
The oubliette is a tiny, cramped room sunk into the floor, buried far beneath even the castle’s foundations. It’s about six feet wide, eight feet long and eight feet high, so only small- to medium-sized Pokémon can fit inside. The entire room is made of heavy, indestructible stone—none of it can be dislodged or moved for things like Rock Slide or Dig, and there’s nothing to shake if Earthquake is used. There is also no water or sand or anything like that available for use in moves like Surf or Sand Tomb, and all weather moves will fail because the sky is completely inaccessible. There are no doors or windows, the only way in and out being the long, slick and narrow tunnel leading up about 30 feet up to the dungeon above. (And the steel trap door is locked from the outside.) The only light comes from a single torch, flickering weakly in the room’s north wall; the arena is quite dim already, so I would advise against putting it out unless you want to risk bumping into stone walls in total darkness.

And good luck dodging attacks, flying around or building up speed—the tight, uncomfortable space makes anything more than hopping around and swinging some moderate punches understandably difficult. Anything larger than a Pichu is going to need to rethink the range and execution of many of its attacks. Only one way in, no way out and no room to run away… can you survive a battle in the oubliette with your sanity intact?

*Additional Rules:* Any Pokemon sent out has to fit within the Oubliette. Non-fully evolved Pokemon only.

Arena is stolen from Kratos.


----------



## Meowth

Grass King said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2, Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO'S, Attract, Direct Healing, Anything Prevented by the Arena
> 
> *Arena Description: The Castle Oubliette*
> The oubliette is a tiny, cramped room sunk into the floor, buried far beneath even the castle’s foundations. It’s about six feet wide, eight feet long and eight feet high, so only small- to medium-sized Pokémon can fit inside. The entire room is made of heavy, indestructible stone—none of it can be dislodged or moved for things like Rock Slide or Dig, and there’s nothing to shake if Earthquake is used. There is also no water or sand or anything like that available for use in moves like Surf or Sand Tomb, and all weather moves will fail because the sky is completely inaccessible. There are no doors or windows, the only way in and out being the long, slick and narrow tunnel leading up about 30 feet up to the dungeon above. (And the steel trap door is locked from the outside.) The only light comes from a single torch, flickering weakly in the room’s north wall; the arena is quite dim already, so I would advise against putting it out unless you want to risk bumping into stone walls in total darkness.
> 
> And good luck dodging attacks, flying around or building up speed—the tight, uncomfortable space makes anything more than hopping around and swinging some moderate punches understandably difficult. Anything larger than a Pichu is going to need to rethink the range and execution of many of its attacks. Only one way in, no way out and no room to run away… can you survive a battle in the oubliette with your sanity intact?
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Any Pokemon sent out has to fit within the Oubliette. Non-fully evolved Pokemon only.
> 
> Arena is stolen from Kratos.


I'd been considering posting a challenge with this arena, so I guess I'll take this one instead :D


----------



## ....

Open challenge! (Also I won't be using my Rotom, Porygon Z, or Froslass in this battle, since I just put them in my active party for the sake of the tournament.)

*Format:* 2v2 doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* The Global Terminal?

_"Welcome to the GTS! Here, you are able to trade Pokemon via the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Would you like to connect to the Internet?"_

The Global Trade Station is normally three floors high. Under normal circumstances, one would normally enter on the first floor and take warp panels to reach the upper floors. Each floor is typically larger in size than the one below it. The ground floor would have contained the Global Trade Station, the Trainer Rankings, the Battle Video Rankings, and the information desk. The second floor would have normally contained the Box Data and the Dress-Up Data, while the third floor normally has the Battle Video Gallery. All of these systems are accessible by specialized PCs, all in different colors.

Unfortunately, these are not normal circumstances.

Somebody has managed to glitch out the Global Terminal. The separate floors have all been combined into one large room, which is far larger than the size of the building containing it. It appears to be large enough to hold four Wailords comfortably. All of the PCs, which are all are now floating in midair, are still somehow fully functioning. You wouldn't exactly trust one of these things to send off your beloved Pokemon safely, though. Their screens tend to flicker rapidly and the wires that would normally supply power to them hang limply in the air. The warp panels have disappeared entirely, and so has the entrance. There appears to be no way in or out of the building anymore. Both the floor and the ceiling have turned a terrifying shade of black, dark enough to make you think that you are looking into one of Darkrai's Dark Voids.

You are now reconsidering the safety of this arena.

Due to the current glitchiness of the building, certain glitches are able to occur during the course of the battle. Normally, these glitches would only be able to happen while actively using the GTS and its related systems, but these are not normal circumstances. Each round, there is a 10% chance that a glitch will occur. Only one glitch can occur in a round, and the Pokemon that it affects and turn that it occurs will be randomized. The glitches happen at the beginning of a turn, before any Pokemon have attacked, and last until the last Pokemon has attacked that turn. The glitches and their effects are as follows:

- *The Cloning Glitch*: A duplicate of the randomly chosen Pokemon will appear in front of the original one. It will act as a Substitute with infinite health. This means that the original Pokemon cannot be harmed by any attacks or damage that would normally be blocked by a Substitute. This glitch cannot be Snatched by any other Pokemon in the battle, and, like the other glitches, it disappears at the end of the turn when it was summoned.

- *The Morphing Glitch*: A randomly chosen Pokemon will turn into another Pokemon in its trainer's active squad, with the exception of itself and its partner Pokemon. This means that it will lose its current typing/ability and will gain those of the Pokemon generated from the active squad. During its action, rather than using the commands it was given, it will instead use a random attack from the movepool of the Pokemon it has turned into. Any stat changes possessed by the afflicted Pokemon will not disappear upon transforming to and from the other Pokemon. Once the turn is over, the affected Pokemon will revert back to normal.

- *The Vanishing Glitch*: The randomly chosen Pokemon will simply blink out of existance for this turn. (This is mildly distressing for the trainer who owns it.) It cannot be attacked or use any attacks while not existing. Any attacks that would have been directed at it will instead be directed at its partner Pokemon. It will reappear at the end of the turn with all of its stat changes, health, and energy at the same levels that they were before it temporarily disappeared. 

*Additional Rules:* If I wasn't clear about any of the glitch effects, jut let me know and I'll clarify.


----------



## JackPK

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch unless my battle partner prefers otherwise
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, infatuation, anything else my battle partner would like to request
*Additional Rules:* As mentioned below, moves requiring an external water source become Poison-type instead of their usual type. If they have an additional effect, it is replaced with a 10% chance to poison the foe. Pokemon submerged in the spill for any sustained period become toxic-poisoned.

*The Oil Spill*

BP's at it again. There's another massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, and we just so happen to be battling on top of a drilling rig in the center of it. For convenience's sake we'll say we managed to find a reasonably large open-air area on the rig where we can battle without having to worry about accidentally falling off. However, _intentionally_ falling off or knocking your foe off is entirely within the rules!

The spill is so big that no Pokemon can reasonably swim past its boundaries in a battle's length, even if the Pokemon were capable of making any motion resembling "swimming" in the thick goop. Falling in it will inflict toxic poisoning on any Pokemon not immune. But luckily, there are convenient ladders on all sides of the platform, so an unlucky Pokemon can get back up to the battlefield.

Now, of course, the poisonous pool of hydrocarbons is displacing all the water around, so a move like Surf that requires an external water source will change its type to Poison as it draws upon the sludge. Any such move will also replace its additional effect (if it has one) with a 10% chance to poison the target.


----------



## Eta Carinae

JackPK said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch unless my battle partner prefers otherwise
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, infatuation, anything else my battle partner would like to request
> *Additional Rules:* As mentioned below, moves requiring an external water source become Poison-type instead of their usual type. If they have an additional effect, it is replaced with a 10% chance to poison the foe. Pokemon submerged in the spill for any sustained period become toxic-poisoned.
> 
> *The Oil Spill*
> 
> BP's at it again. There's another massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico, and we just so happen to be battling on top of a drilling rig in the center of it. For convenience's sake we'll say we managed to find a reasonably large open-air area on the rig where we can battle without having to worry about accidentally falling off. However, _intentionally_ falling off or knocking your foe off is entirely within the rules!
> 
> The spill is so big that no Pokemon can reasonably swim past its boundaries in a battle's length, even if the Pokemon were capable of making any motion resembling "swimming" in the thick goop. Falling in it will inflict toxic poisoning on any Pokemon not immune. But luckily, there are convenient ladders on all sides of the platform, so an unlucky Pokemon can get back up to the battlefield.
> 
> Now, of course, the poisonous pool of hydrocarbons is displacing all the water around, so a move like Surf that requires an external water source will change its type to Poison as it draws upon the sludge. Any such move will also replace its additional effect (if it has one) with a 10% chance to poison the target.


I'll take you on, but can I request direct heals be banned or limited as well?


----------



## JackPK

Eta Carinae said:


> I'll take you on, but can I request direct heals be banned or limited as well?


Absolutely! Banned entirely is fine with me.


----------



## nastypass

Mawile said:


> Open challenge! (Also I won't be using my Rotom, Porygon Z, or Froslass in this battle, since I just put them in my active party for the sake of the tournament.)
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* The Global Terminal?
> 
> _"Welcome to the GTS! Here, you are able to trade Pokemon via the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection. Would you like to connect to the Internet?"_
> 
> The Global Trade Station is normally three floors high. Under normal circumstances, one would normally enter on the first floor and take warp panels to reach the upper floors. Each floor is typically larger in size than the one below it. The ground floor would have contained the Global Trade Station, the Trainer Rankings, the Battle Video Rankings, and the information desk. The second floor would have normally contained the Box Data and the Dress-Up Data, while the third floor normally has the Battle Video Gallery. All of these systems are accessible by specialized PCs, all in different colors.
> 
> Unfortunately, these are not normal circumstances.
> 
> Somebody has managed to glitch out the Global Terminal. The separate floors have all been combined into one large room, which is far larger than the size of the building containing it. It appears to be large enough to hold four Wailords comfortably. All of the PCs, which are all are now floating in midair, are still somehow fully functioning. You wouldn't exactly trust one of these things to send off your beloved Pokemon safely, though. Their screens tend to flicker rapidly and the wires that would normally supply power to them hang limply in the air. The warp panels have disappeared entirely, and so has the entrance. There appears to be no way in or out of the building anymore. Both the floor and the ceiling have turned a terrifying shade of black, dark enough to make you think that you are looking into one of Darkrai's Dark Voids.
> 
> You are now reconsidering the safety of this arena.
> 
> Due to the current glitchiness of the building, certain glitches are able to occur during the course of the battle. Normally, these glitches would only be able to happen while actively using the GTS and its related systems, but these are not normal circumstances. Each round, there is a 10% chance that a glitch will occur. Only one glitch can occur in a round, and the Pokemon that it affects and turn that it occurs will be randomized. The glitches happen at the beginning of a turn, before any Pokemon have attacked, and last until the last Pokemon has attacked that turn. The glitches and their effects are as follows:
> 
> - *The Cloning Glitch*: A duplicate of the randomly chosen Pokemon will appear in front of the original one. It will act as a Substitute with infinite health. This means that the original Pokemon cannot be harmed by any attacks or damage that would normally be blocked by a Substitute. This glitch cannot be Snatched by any other Pokemon in the battle, and, like the other glitches, it disappears at the end of the turn when it was summoned.
> 
> - *The Morphing Glitch*: A randomly chosen Pokemon will turn into another Pokemon in its trainer's active squad, with the exception of itself and its partner Pokemon. This means that it will lose its current typing/ability and will gain those of the Pokemon generated from the active squad. During its action, rather than using the commands it was given, it will instead use a random attack from the movepool of the Pokemon it has turned into. Any stat changes possessed by the afflicted Pokemon will not disappear upon transforming to and from the other Pokemon. Once the turn is over, the affected Pokemon will revert back to normal.
> 
> - *The Vanishing Glitch*: The randomly chosen Pokemon will simply blink out of existance for this turn. (This is mildly distressing for the trainer who owns it.) It cannot be attacked or use any attacks while not existing. Any attacks that would have been directed at it will instead be directed at its partner Pokemon. It will reappear at the end of the turn with all of its stat changes, health, and energy at the same levels that they were before it temporarily disappeared.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* If I wasn't clear about any of the glitch effects, jut let me know and I'll clarify.


I'll take this! Although are you sure you want to leave healing moves unbanned? Also it's unclear whether the Morphing Glitch lasts for an action or a round.


----------



## Meowth

Taking JackPK vs Eta Carinae.


----------



## kyeugh

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Seeing as my battle with Zekrom_B0lt ended prematurely, I can take this battle now.
> 
> I don't know much about r/atheism (and I probably don't want to), but we'll see how this goes.


I'll ref this battle; the thread will be up shortly.


----------



## ....

Meursault said:


> I'll take this! Although are you sure you want to leave healing moves unbanned? Also it's unclear whether the Morphing Glitch lasts for an action or a round.


We can ban healing moves if you want to. Also every glitch lasts for the duration of an action. For example, if a glitch was determined to happen during a pokemon's second action, it would occur before any others used their second action commands and end before all pokemon begin using their third action commands.


----------



## Eifie

A challenge for Dragon!

*Format:* 1v1 single
*DQ:* 3 years
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract
*Arena Description:*
c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝ 

there are like a bunch of choice items littering the floor yo. a Pokémon can take an action to use Trick or Switcheroo to switch their choice item with an item on the floor. idk what else man. use your imagination

*Additional Rules:* The referee is obligated to namedrop the arena as often as possible.

Eifie will use blob of actual blobbiness the blob and Dragon will use her delicious venison. Upon being sent out, each Pokémon will be equipped with a ridiculously sticky Choice item (Choice Specs for blob and Choice Band for delicious venison) in addition to its actual held item. These items cannot be knocked off or discarded. The only way to get rid of a choice item is to Trick or Switcheroo it with either the opponent's choice item or one of the ones on the ground. delicious venison will learn Switcheroo for the duration of the battle. Foresight is in effect for both sides for the entire battle.

Rulings on Statuses: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Dragon!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 3 years
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract
> *Arena Description:*
> c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝
> 
> there are like a bunch of choice items littering the floor yo. a Pokémon can take an action to use Trick or Switcheroo to switch their choice item with an item on the floor. idk what else man. use your imagination
> 
> *Additional Rules:* The referee is obligated to namedrop the arena as often as possible.
> 
> Eifie will use blob of actual blobbiness the blob and Dragon will use her delicious venison. Upon being sent out, each Pokémon will be equipped with a ridiculously sticky Choice item (Choice Specs for blob and Choice Band for delicious venison) in addition to its actual held item. These items cannot be knocked off or discarded. The only way to get rid of a choice item is to Trick or Switcheroo it with either the opponent's choice item or one of the ones on the ground. delicious venison will learn Switcheroo for the duration of the battle. Foresight is in effect for both sides for the entire battle.
> 
> Rulings on Statuses: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.


Sounds fun, mind if I ref this battle if and when it's accepted?


----------



## Eifie

TruetoCheese said:


> Sounds fun, mind if I ref this battle if and when it's accepted?


We would be honoured :D


----------



## Dragon

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Dragon!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 3 years
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract
> *Arena Description:*
> c̛͔̪͍̞̼̮̉̇̄̑̑̕ͅh̢̻̭̞̞̫̤̃̂͌̿́̕͝ő̡̢͔̺̜͙̣̏̒͂̅̕͝ĭ̡̲͕̫̜̳̙̃̎̎͗̊͘c͈̥̼̝͓̣͔̀̎́̆̎̋̽e̺̬̙̥̓̆́̏̎͘͠ ̭͙̝ ͖͍̖͍͓͕̌̓̊̎̈̎̊ͅḩ̧̮̞̣̬̭̈̌͗̎̅̄̕è̛̹͖̳̣͙͕̹̽̅̐͑́l̢͙͖͚̖͙̣̔͗̂͑̚̚̕l̨̮̞̲̻̦͈̑̋̄̍̃̌͝
> 
> there are like a bunch of choice items littering the floor yo. a Pokémon can take an action to use Trick or Switcheroo to switch their choice item with an item on the floor. idk what else man. use your imagination
> 
> *Additional Rules:* The referee is obligated to namedrop the arena as often as possible.
> 
> Eifie will use blob of actual blobbiness the blob and Dragon will use her delicious venison. Upon being sent out, each Pokémon will be equipped with a ridiculously sticky Choice item (Choice Specs for blob and Choice Band for delicious venison) in addition to its actual held item. These items cannot be knocked off or discarded. The only way to get rid of a choice item is to Trick or Switcheroo it with either the opponent's choice item or one of the ones on the ground. delicious venison will learn Switcheroo for the duration of the battle. Foresight is in effect for both sides for the entire battle.
> 
> Rulings on Statuses: Sleep and confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (self-inflicted statuses do not count for this). A sleeping Pokémon will sleep for at most two actions before waking up. A confused Pokémon will hit itself in its confusion once on its next action after becoming confused, then be cured of the condition. Paralysis can cause at most one failure to move, but speed is decreased and the condition fades as normal.


I accept \o/



TruetoCheese said:


> Sounds fun, mind if I ref this battle if and when it's accepted?


Oh man, that was fast. Yeah, go right ahead!


----------



## TruetoCheese

Alright, I have a battle slot open and the worst idea.

*Format:* 2v2 single
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Substitute, Sleep-inducing moves
*Arena Description:* THE TRAINTASTIC QUEST FOR PIZZA



Spoiler: OH GOODY



Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can’t finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with one(1) Pokemon. Jerome lives really far away though, so you’ll have to take the train. _Jerome’s train._

The train is composed of seven carriages, at the end of every round the unruly passengers (unruly because you keep attacking things near them and oh my god you nearly hit a baby you monster) will attempt to shove you off to another carriage. The two battlers’ health and energy will be averaged (as in total health + total energy  then divided by 4) and a random number between 1 and 60 added to it. If Pokemon’s total  is greather than the passenger’s specified totals then they get to stay in the carriage. 

The seven carriages and their passengers are:

*Blue:* The economy carriage, right at the back with the bathroom right freaking there. Everyone one here is kind of timid and doesn’t really want to speak out because maybe they can just stomach it before they get there. Of course, there are some who stand out from the pack. 50% chance that the passengers will have a 45 removal total, but a 50% chance they’ll have an 85 removal total.

*Purple:* The aristocracy lounge here. Well, that’s what they think. The carriage is populated by a group of people who willfully suspend the belief (high above their heads, in fact) that they are indeed the uppermost of the upper class. This is not true, but their rented suits for a train journey will not deter them. Passengers here will not tolerate any indecency, but are normally tolerant of plebian games. They have a 60 removal total that goes up for any loud or unruly move that is used. Just as well, because while they’re tolerant, they’re very much fakely so. They hold themselves so highly that all Pokemon in the carriage gain the Flying type in addition to all other types.

*Green:* The train’s greenhouse. Jerome actually has it powered by PLANT POWER, and when he says plant power he means they’re just electrical wires in the shape of plants hooked up to the engine. That’s not to say Jerome didn’t go all out. The room is rife with dangerous fake plants and their plasticy, oily stench.  There’s a 40% chance that a Venus Wire-trap will fix itself on a battler at random, preventing the use of all physical moves. The battler may spend an action attempting to tear off the Wire-Trap.  There is also a 40% chance that instead of a Wire-Trap, a Sun-Flower will emerge and soak up all special moves for the round, and can be destroyed using an action. This arena effect is calculated as soon as the battlers exit the previous carriage, and is told to the trainers before they give their commands for the round taking place in the Green carriage. The power plants have a 60 removal total. However, on every re-entry into the room, both the individual chances for the plants to hinder a battler and the removal total will go down by 10.

*Orange:* All the children are kept here. Every round spent in this cabin deals 5% typeless damage to each Pokemon present. There is also a 15% chance on each action that the Pokemon will be unable to perform its move because THAT UNATTENDED BABY IS OPENING A WINDOW. Upon leaving the carriage, the trainers will be absolutely pooped, and the Pokemon will get random orders for their next action. Passengers here love Pokemon, a lot, any kind, and have a 90 removal total.

*White:* This room is blindingly white. Like really, really white. All battler’s suffer a -1 Accuracy penalty. All trainers also have a 30% chance on each action to point their command at the wrong Pokemon on the field(i.e their opponent’s). If given their opponent’s order, the Pokemon will be considered to have access to the ordered move for that action. The room is empty but the doors are painted white, so they have a 70 removal total.

*Violet:* This is the carriage of true aristocracy. So true that they aren’t actually here because what kind of respectful filthy-richer would ride on a train? Disgusting. All that’s in this room is a really big jet made of solid gold, one of the spares of a regular train rider (but don’t tell his friends). This room is very cramped and any moves that don’t require the user to be a meter from their target will fail. It’s kind of hard to get out of this room, so battlers will stay in it for two rounds.

*Black:* It’s the train driver’s birthday party! He’s an old coot so he has a lot of friends in his lifetime, most of them being passengers. The room is absolutely brimming with people, all of them wearing conductors’ hats. Pokemon start on top of one of each of the people’s hats and have to jump about between the gaps in the throng, lest they fall in and take 5% typeless damage and are shoved grumpily back to the top. At the end of the round the party ends and everyone returns to their cabins, so the Pokemon are forced out no matter what.

*The Roof:* WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE A ROUND IS ONLY TWO ACTIONS OVER HERE. THE REMOVAL TOTAL IS 80, AND IF THE POKEMON FAIL THE REMOVAL ROLL THEN THEY TAKE 10% TYPELESS DAMAGE EACH. AAAAAAAH.

The battlers will begin the battle in a random carriage (except the roof).



EDIT: The battle is now a 2v2. JackPK and I will both use our Honedges as our openers, then we plan to have Jack's Froakie Sheena versus one of my type neutral mons (Jupiter the Drifloon or Frog the Croagunk probably).


----------



## Eifie

well jeez if no one's going to post in the battles I'm reffing or take this before I can make this bad decision I guess I will pick up Mawile vs Meursault >:( I am sooo gonna regret this come next exam


----------



## Aletheia

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 4v4 doubles
> *Style:* Set but I don't care very much; opponent is free to decide
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned moves:* Direct recovery, OHKOs, Super Fang, infatuation, confusion. Paralysis will only slow down affected Pokémon. Draining moves may not be targeted at a Pokémon weak to them. Nothing with Cloud Nine, please.
> *Additional Rules:* VGC format! Trainers will PM the ref 4 Pokémon from their active squads in advance, and each side's leads will be revealed before commands are posted.
> *Arena:* Memorial to the Storms
> 
> A bronze statue of a woman stands at the lakeshore. She is roughly six feet tall, stocky beneath her cloak, and a rough granite pedestal adds another three feet to her height. Her face is bowed and dulled, both emotionally and physically by the bizarre weather that plagues the lake and its surrounding forest.
> 
> The battle will take place in a large meadow surrounding the memorial, which is penned in by the lake on one side, and a deep forest on the other. A dirt road leads up to the memorial's pedestal, and there are many rocks scattered about the lake's bottom if needed. Every weather condition is in effect, permanently. Thunder and Blizzard never miss, and Solarbeam requires no charge turn. Rock types take half damage from special moves, and all weather-related abilities are activated. Pokémon not immune to hail or sandstorm will take double the residual damage (Amaura and Swinub lines are the only species that wouldn't take any). The fire/water boosts from sun and rain negate each other.


I feel a bit silly yet again battling someone I've fought before, but I've never done dubs, so


----------



## JackPK

TruetoCheese said:


> Alright, I have a battle slot open and the worst idea.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Substitute, Sleep-inducing moves
> *Arena Description:* THE TRAINTASTIC QUEST FOR PIZZA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OH GOODY
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can’t finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with one(1) Pokemon. Jerome lives really far away though, so you’ll have to take the train. _Jerome’s train._
> 
> The train is composed of seven carriages, at the end of every round the unruly passengers (unruly because you keep attacking things near them and oh my god you nearly hit a baby you monster) will attempt to shove you off to another carriage. The two battlers’ health and energy will be averaged (as in total health + total energy  then divided by 4) and a random number between 1 and 60 added to it. If Pokemon’s total  is greather than the passenger’s specified totals then they get to stay in the carriage.
> 
> The seven carriages and their passengers are:
> 
> *Blue:* The economy carriage, right at the back with the bathroom right freaking there. Everyone one here is kind of timid and doesn’t really want to speak out because maybe they can just stomach it before they get there. Of course, there are some who stand out from the pack. 50% chance that the passengers will have a 45 removal total, but a 50% chance they’ll have an 85 removal total.
> 
> *Purple:* The aristocracy lounge here. Well, that’s what they think. The carriage is populated by a group of people who willfully suspend the belief (high above their heads, in fact) that they are indeed the uppermost of the upper class. This is not true, but their rented suits for a train journey will not deter them. Passengers here will not tolerate any indecency, but are normally tolerant of plebian games. They have a 60 removal total that goes up for any loud or unruly move that is used. Just as well, because while they’re tolerant, they’re very much fakely so. They hold themselves so highly that all Pokemon in the carriage gain the Flying type in addition to all other types.
> 
> *Green:* The train’s greenhouse. Jerome actually has it powered by PLANT POWER, and when he says plant power he means they’re just electrical wires in the shape of plants hooked up to the engine. That’s not to say Jerome didn’t go all out. The room is rife with dangerous fake plants and their plasticy, oily stench.  There’s a 40% chance that a Venus Wire-trap will fix itself on a battler at random, preventing the use of all physical moves. The battler may spend an action attempting to tear off the Wire-Trap.  There is also a 40% chance that instead of a Wire-Trap, a Sun-Flower will emerge and soak up all special moves for the round, and can be destroyed using an action. This arena effect is calculated as soon as the battlers exit the previous carriage, and is told to the trainers before they give their commands for the round taking place in the Green carriage. The power plants have a 60 removal total. However, on every re-entry into the room, both the individual chances for the plants to hinder a battler and the removal total will go down by 10.
> 
> *Orange:* All the children are kept here. Every round spent in this cabin deals 5% typeless damage to each Pokemon present. There is also a 15% chance on each action that the Pokemon will be unable to perform its move because THAT UNATTENDED BABY IS OPENING A WINDOW. Upon leaving the carriage, the trainers will be absolutely pooped, and the Pokemon will get random orders for their next action. Passengers here love Pokemon, a lot, any kind, and have a 90 removal total.
> 
> *White:* This room is blindingly white. Like really, really white. All battler’s suffer a -1 Accuracy penalty. All trainers also have a 30% chance on each action to point their command at the wrong Pokemon on the field(i.e their opponent’s). If given their opponent’s order, the Pokemon will be considered to have access to the ordered move for that action. The room is empty but the doors are painted white, so they have a 70 removal total.
> 
> *Violet:* This is the carriage of true aristocracy. So true that they aren’t actually here because what kind of respectful filthy-richer would ride on a train? Disgusting. All that’s in this room is a really big jet made of solid gold, one of the spares of a regular train rider (but don’t tell his friends). This room is very cramped and any moves that don’t require the user to be a meter from their target will fail. It’s kind of hard to get out of this room, so battlers will stay in it for two rounds.
> 
> *Black:* It’s the train driver’s birthday party! He’s an old coot so he has a lot of friends in his lifetime, most of them being passengers. The room is absolutely brimming with people, all of them wearing conductors’ hats. Pokemon start on top of one of each of the people’s hats and have to jump about between the gaps in the throng, lest they fall in and take 5% typeless damage and are shoved grumpily back to the top. At the end of the round the party ends and everyone returns to their cabins, so the Pokemon are forced out no matter what.
> 
> *The Roof:* WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE A ROUND IS ONLY TWO ACTIONS OVER HERE. THE REMOVAL TOTAL IS 80, AND IF THE POKEMON FAIL THE REMOVAL ROLL THEN THEY TAKE 10% TYPELESS DAMAGE EACH. AAAAAAAH.
> 
> The battlers will begin the battle in a random carriage (except the roof).
> 
> 
> 
> If anything, I'd like to decide the mons we use so that neither of us get a STAB Type Advantage on the other. The total Pokemon we can use is also up for debate, I can do a 2v2 and may be swayed to a 3v3.


I'll take you on! This looks like a load of fun. I'm up for using any of my Pokemon except my Inkay, Reynolds, since he's already in a battle and I want to spread the love.

since I am effectively a newbie I wanted to wait just in case somebody more established wanted to take this first, but it's been several days and nobody has piped up, what's wrong with y'all this is amazing


----------



## TruetoCheese

JackPK said:


> I'll take you on! This looks like a load of fun. I'm up for using any of my Pokemon except my Inkay, Reynolds, since he's already in a battle and I want to spread the love.
> 
> since I am effectively a newbie I wanted to wait just in case somebody more established wanted to take this first, but it's been several days and nobody has piped up, what's wrong with y'all this is amazing


Awww yeah another lover of pizza! Let's make it a 2v2 in total then? So we can mess around with the arena more. I'm up for using anyone in my active squad except Cuttler, Coulomb or Pants! Since they're in battles/have experience.


----------



## JackPK

TruetoCheese said:


> Awww yeah another lover of pizza! Let's make it a 2v2 in total then? So we can mess around with the arena more. I'm up for using anyone in my active squad except Cuttler, Coulomb or Pants! Since they're in battles/have experience.


2v2 sounds fine to me!


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 5v5 doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves
*Arena Description:* The Dream World

For reasons unknown, two battlers and a referee have found themselves in the Dream World, where mysterious energy is affecting the very environment around them. The battle begins in the Pleasant Forest, and at the end of every round there is there is an equal chance that the surroundings will shift to a random area, as outlined below.

Pleasant Forest: Bug-, electric-, grass-, and poison-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. A river and a stony path provide resources for moves like Surf and Rock Slide.

Windswept Sky: Flying-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Pokemon that cannot fly or levitate must stand on clouds, from which they can use the move Bounce to avoid attacks and cause damage. Water-bound Pokemon are considered to be levitating in this case.

Sparkling Sea: Water-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Non-water-types can breathe underwater, and every action each Pokemon has a 5% chance of discovering a pearl on the sea bed, which are retrieved and redeemable for a $1 bonus each.

Spooky Manor: Dark-, ghost-, and psychic-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. If a Pokemon deals more than 15% damage to its opponents in the same round, there is a 50% chance that a friendly ghost will be impressed enough to hit a random opponent with an attack dealing 5% typeless damage at the end of that round.

Rugged Mountain: Fire-, fighting-, ground-, rock-, and steel-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Damaging moves that ordinarily have no additional effects have a 20% chance of lowering a random stat of the target's.

Icy Cave: Ice-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. The floor is slippery, giving all land-bound Pokemon a 10% chance each action of avoiding all moves aimed at it for a penalty of 3% typeless damage.

Dream Park: Normal- and fairy-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. The soothing atmosphere here will lower the severity of all status effects, or remove them entirely if their severity is low enough.

In addition, there is a 10% chance that a random Pokemon will gain its Hidden Ability in addition to all other abilities. If it already has its Hidden Ability, it will have a random stat raised by 1 instead.

*Additional Rules:* Only not-fully evolved Pokemon allowed.


----------



## ....

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
*Arena Description:* ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID

YOU HAVE ENTERED A DIMENSIONAL VOID somehow. This isn't your _normal_ eternal void, though. It actually has a floor and a ceiling and walls (except they're all invisible)! You feel and look like like you're floating in space, even though there is most definitely a floor under you. After flinging yourself against a wall, you determine that the walls are entirely invisible as well.

After carefully throwing around all of your belongings, you have determined that the "room" is large enough to hold quite a few of even the largest legendaries with ample room for movement. After spending a short while in the room by yourself, you feel oddly ...powerful? You can't tell _exactly_ what it is about this place, but there's a lot of mystical magical energy here. A pokemon would almost immediately recognize it as the energy that they usually utilize to evolve, except this energy is _way_ stronger.

Due to being exposed to this powerful energy, every pokemon will turn into a random legendary at the end of each round. For the first round, the pokemon will be their original species and will only "evolve" at the end of the round. Typing, movepools, appearances, and abilities will all shift to that of their newly-found form, while status effects and stat changes will remain the same. (However, if a burned pokemon turns into a Fire-type or a poisoned pokemon turns into a Poison-type, then these status effects will disappear upon "evolution".)

Since the arena is filled with ~mystical magic~, any moves requiring outside sources (such as Surf or Rock Slide) will have any needed resources appear immediately when needed. They will disappear once they have been used. Fish pokemon can magically breathe in this dimensional void.

*Additional Rules:* this is a terrible idea and it's gonna be hilarious


----------



## Superbird

Mawile said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* ETERNAL DIMENSIONAL VOID
> 
> YOU HAVE ENTERED A DIMENSIONAL VOID somehow. This isn't your _normal_ eternal void, though. It actually has a floor and a ceiling and walls (except they're all invisible)! You feel and look like like you're floating in space, even though there is most definitely a floor under you. After flinging yourself against a wall, you determine that the walls are entirely invisible as well.
> 
> After carefully throwing around all of your belongings, you have determined that the "room" is large enough to hold quite a few of even the largest legendaries with ample room for movement. After spending a short while in the room by yourself, you feel oddly ...powerful? You can't tell _exactly_ what it is about this place, but there's a lot of mystical magical energy here. A pokemon would almost immediately recognize it as the energy that they usually utilize to evolve, except this energy is _way_ stronger.
> 
> Due to being exposed to this powerful energy, every pokemon will turn into a random legendary at the end of each round. For the first round, the pokemon will be their original species and will only "evolve" at the end of the round. Typing, movepools, appearances, and abilities will all shift to that of their newly-found form, while status effects and stat changes will remain the same. (However, if a burned pokemon turns into a Fire-type or a poisoned pokemon turns into a Poison-type, then these status effects will disappear upon "evolution".)
> 
> Since the arena is filled with ~mystical magic~, any moves requiring outside sources (such as Surf or Rock Slide) will have any needed resources appear immediately when needed. They will disappear once they have been used. Fish pokemon can magically breathe in this dimensional void.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* this is a terrible idea and it's gonna be hilarious


May I take this? It sounds like a very good time.


----------



## Meowth

dibs on reffing this clusterfuck


----------



## TruetoCheese

Taking Grass King vs Sangfroidish, thread up in but a moment.


----------



## kyeugh

A challenge for MrKyurem.
*Format:* Switch.
*Style:* 3v3 singles
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, one-hit-knock-outs
*Arena Description:* Gateway Galaxy
The battle takes place in the Gateway Galaxy, as it appears in Super Mario Galaxy.  Gravity's hold is significantly less powerful, though attacks that make use of the ground will briefly intensify gravity for the sake of the battle.  Battlers can traverse freely between any of the three planets:

the starting planet (featuring several large boulders, a patch of flowers that pokémon under a foot tall can hide in, thus raising their evasion by one stage, and bunnies that take an action to catch but restore the trainer's choice of either health or energy by 2%)
the black hole planet (upon which moves that that cause recoil to the user or knockback to the foe will toss the respective pokémon into the black hole, dealing 7% dark-type damage (ref's discretion here; recoil doesn't necessarily mean damage recoil))
or the metal planet (featuring a tall spire that, if hit with an electric- or fire-type move, will paralyse any pokémon standing on the planet's surface within that moment).
*Additional Rules:*
None!


----------



## MrKyurem

Dazel said:


> A challenge for MrKyurem.
> *Format:* Switch.
> *Style:* 3v3 singles
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, one-hit-knock-outs
> *Arena Description:* Gateway Galaxy
> The battle takes place in the Gateway Galaxy, as it appears in Super Mario Galaxy.  Gravity's hold is significantly less powerful, though attacks that make use of the ground will briefly intensify gravity for the sake of the battle.  Battlers can traverse freely between any of the three planets:
> 
> the starting planet (featuring several large boulders, a patch of flowers that pokémon under a foot tall can hide in, thus raising their evasion by one stage, and bunnies that take an action to catch but restore the trainer's choice of either health or energy by 2%)
> the black hole planet (upon which moves that that cause recoil to the user or knockback to the foe will toss the respective pokémon into the black hole, dealing 7% dark-type damage (ref's discretion here; recoil doesn't necessarily mean damage recoil))
> or the metal planet (featuring a tall spire that, if hit with an electric- or fire-type move, will paralyse any pokémon standing on the planet's surface within that moment).
> *Additional Rules:*
> None!


engage the dazel

I accept.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Noctowl, you have a rematch! I'm taking it.


----------



## Eifie

I'm bored and need distraction, someone wanna 1v1? :D

*Format:* 1v1 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Super Fang. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy. Trick Room has no effect on command order.
*Arena Description:* Mt. Battle

I can't find any good pictures of the top of Mt. Battle, but hopefully you get the idea. The only special rule is that you can't fall off of Mt. Battle because magic.

*Additional Rules:* Attraction and confusion can cause at most one failure to move and then will immediately wear off; otherwise they last at most one round. Sleep lasts at most one round. After being inflicted with any of these status conditions a Pokémon cannot be affected by them again (unless the condition is self-inflicted).

yeeeaaaahh who wants to fight


----------



## Meowth

Eifie said:


> I'm bored and need distraction, someone wanna 1v1? :D
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Super Fang. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy. Trick Room has no effect on command order.
> *Arena Description:* Mt. Battle
> 
> I can't find any good pictures of the top of Mt. Battle, but hopefully you get the idea. The only special rule is that you can't fall off of Mt. Battle because magic.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Attraction and confusion can cause at most one failure to move and then will immediately wear off; otherwise they last at most one round. Sleep lasts at most one round. After being inflicted with any of these status conditions a Pokémon cannot be affected by them again (unless the condition is self-inflicted).
> 
> yeeeaaaahh who wants to fight


I've totally been meaning to battle your since forever, bring it Q(o_oQ)


----------



## Eifie

Sangfroidish said:


> I've totally been meaning to battle your since forever, bring it Q(o_oQ)


I will destroy you :))))

Also, picking up TruetoCheese vs. JackPK.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Eifie said:


> I'm bored and need distraction, someone wanna 1v1? :D
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, Super Fang. Chill can be used, but does not restore energy. Trick Room has no effect on command order.
> *Arena Description:* Mt. Battle
> 
> I can't find any good pictures of the top of Mt. Battle, but hopefully you get the idea. The only special rule is that you can't fall off of Mt. Battle because magic.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Attraction and confusion can cause at most one failure to move and then will immediately wear off; otherwise they last at most one round. Sleep lasts at most one round. After being inflicted with any of these status conditions a Pokémon cannot be affected by them again (unless the condition is self-inflicted).
> 
> yeeeaaaahh who wants to fight





Sangfroidish said:


> I've totally been meaning to battle your since forever, bring it Q(o_oQ)


Picking this up.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Taking Noctowl Vs. Ether's Bane, thread up in a bit.

GO DOTO.


----------



## Meowth

guess what mofo, it's another recycled arena /o/

3v3 single
Style: Set
DQ: one week
Damage cap: 45%
Banned moves: OHKOs, anything that may damage the arena
Arena: Dusky Bridge

A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)

Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.


----------



## Music Dragon

Sangfroidish said:


> guess what mofo, it's another recycled arena /o/
> 
> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> Banned moves: OHKOs, anything that may damage the arena
> Arena: Dusky Bridge
> 
> A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
> On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)
> 
> Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.


Huhuhu! Do you want to battle me?


----------



## Meowth

Sure! \o/


----------



## Eifie

CASUALLY STEALS THIS...

3v3 single
Style: Set
DQ: one week
Damage cap: 45%
Banned moves: anything that may damage the arena
Arena: Dusky Bridge

A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)

Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.


----------



## Music Dragon

Does this mean that my battle with Sangfroidish will canonically take place before Eifie's battle with whoever? If so, I'll be sure to leave some nasty surprises waiting under that bridge...


----------



## Eifie

Music Dragon said:


> Does this mean that my battle with Sangfroidish will canonically take place before Eifie's battle with whoever? If so, I'll be sure to leave some nasty surprises waiting under that bridge...


I mean, I was going to leave you a mid-battle snack, but if you're going to be that way...


----------



## Eta Carinae

Eifie said:


> CASUALLY STEALS THIS...
> 
> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> Banned moves: anything that may damage the arena
> Arena: Dusky Bridge
> 
> A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
> On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)
> 
> Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.


You're on!


----------



## Zhorken

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 5v5 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves
> *Arena Description:* The Dream World
> 
> For reasons unknown, two battlers and a referee have found themselves in the Dream World, where mysterious energy is affecting the very environment around them. The battle begins in the Pleasant Forest, and at the end of every round there is there is an equal chance that the surroundings will shift to a random area, as outlined below.
> 
> Pleasant Forest: Bug-, electric-, grass-, and poison-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. A river and a stony path provide resources for moves like Surf and Rock Slide.
> 
> Windswept Sky: Flying-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Pokemon that cannot fly or levitate must stand on clouds, from which they can use the move Bounce to avoid attacks and cause damage. Water-bound Pokemon are considered to be levitating in this case.
> 
> Sparkling Sea: Water-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Non-water-types can breathe underwater, and every action each Pokemon has a 5% chance of discovering a pearl on the sea bed, which are retrieved and redeemable for a $1 bonus each.
> 
> Spooky Manor: Dark-, ghost-, and psychic-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. If a Pokemon deals more than 15% damage to its opponents in the same round, there is a 50% chance that a friendly ghost will be impressed enough to hit a random opponent with an attack dealing 5% typeless damage at the end of that round.
> 
> Rugged Mountain: Fire-, fighting-, ground-, rock-, and steel-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. Damaging moves that ordinarily have no additional effects have a 20% chance of lowering a random stat of the target's.
> 
> Icy Cave: Ice-type moves have their energy cost reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. The floor is slippery, giving all land-bound Pokemon a 10% chance each action of avoiding all moves aimed at it for a penalty of 3% typeless damage.
> 
> Dream Park: Normal- and fairy-type moves have their energy costs reduced by 1% after all calculations are applied. The soothing atmosphere here will lower the severity of all status effects, or remove them entirely if their severity is low enough.
> 
> In addition, there is a 10% chance that a random Pokemon will gain its Hidden Ability in addition to all other abilities. If it already has its Hidden Ability, it will have a random stat raised by 1 instead.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Only not-fully evolved Pokemon allowed.


Hell yes doubles rock and this is an adorable arena.  You're on.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Zhorken said:


> Hell yes doubles rock and this is an adorable arena.  You're on.


I'll refferino this. Thread up in a whimsy.


----------



## TruetoCheese

I've just had a battle slot open up and I had this idea kicking around.

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothin'
*Arena Description:*

Some have chosen to believe that numbers lie at the center of the world. The essence that defines all reality, instead of the numbers being the human definition of reality. Deep down, everything is a number, a quantity. And every quantity is ordered, understood, has a place somewhere, somehow. This is where that happens.

A foreboding oak desk sits in the middle of a closed office. Creaking bookshelves line the beige walls, serving as stands for watching books, their sole purpose to gather dust. Until now. The owner of the room, the books, and the desk of knotted wood, seems to be missing. The carpet is a fine green felt, whose bristles are thick enough to cause a bit of light tickling on whoever sets foot on it. Stacks of unused papers rise up from the floor, beside empty trays discarded from their perch on the desk. The desk itself is covered by a mess of papers, each filled to the margins with scribbled numbers. A lamp sits drooping on a board of dark green, beside an unfinished paper and a dry quill lounging in an ink pot. The drawers are too heavy to pull, but a faint rustle suggests there is paper inside. There is a triangular name-holder facing the locked door. It reads:
The Number Keeper.



Spoiler: Additional Rules:



When the battle begins each trainer sends out one Pokemon in the normal fashion, but without giving orders. The referee then produces three sets of three random moves each for the Pokemon (from their respective movepools) and posts them in the thread. Note that each Pokemon must get three different moves in one set, but the sets may repeat moves in other sets. [hide=For example:]
*Frog the Croagunk:*

Strength ~ Thunder Punch ~ Venoshock

Work Up ~ Sludge Wave ~ Thunder Punch

Spite ~ Drain Punch ~ Protect
[/hide]

The battlers then PM the referee which one of the three command sets they want their Pokemon to use for that round. While the move sets cannot be detracted from, the battlers may mention to the referee how they want the Pokemon to move about the battlefield or how they want a certain move executed.

For the purposes of this battle, there is no regard for the speed stat. For the first round the referee will do a coin flip on which Pokemon moves first (and this means they will move first on every action of that round), which then alternates every round.

At the end of every third round the Pokemon swap movepools.

Energy costs for all moves with fixed energy costs are halved, rounded up.



Sowwy for the double post :<


----------



## Superbird

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 4v4 doubles
> *Style:* Set but I don't care very much; opponent is free to decide
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned moves:* Direct recovery, OHKOs, Super Fang, infatuation, confusion. Paralysis will only slow down affected Pokémon. Draining moves may not be targeted at a Pokémon weak to them. Nothing with Cloud Nine, please.
> *Additional Rules:* VGC format! Trainers will PM the ref 4 Pokémon from their active squads in advance, and each side's leads will be revealed before commands are posted.
> *Arena:* Memorial to the Storms
> 
> A bronze statue of a woman stands at the lakeshore. She is roughly six feet tall, stocky beneath her cloak, and a rough granite pedestal adds another three feet to her height. Her face is bowed and dulled, both emotionally and physically by the bizarre weather that plagues the lake and its surrounding forest.
> 
> The battle will take place in a large meadow surrounding the memorial, which is penned in by the lake on one side, and a deep forest on the other. A dirt road leads up to the memorial's pedestal, and there are many rocks scattered about the lake's bottom if needed. Every weather condition is in effect, permanently. Thunder and Blizzard never miss, and Solarbeam requires no charge turn. Rock types take half damage from special moves, and all weather-related abilities are activated. Pokémon not immune to hail or sandstorm will take double the residual damage (Amaura and Swinub lines are the only species that wouldn't take any). The fire/water boosts from sun and rain negate each other.





Aletheia said:


> I feel a bit silly yet again battling someone I've fought before, but I've never done dubs, so


Since I just finished my battle, I think I'll take this. Thread up in a jiffy.


----------



## Keldeo

Since one of my battles just finished, a very bad idea open challenge!

edit: For JackPK and TruetoCheese, as agreed.

*Format:* 3v3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 89%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, super fang, direct healing, attract
*Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)



Spoiler: long description



The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.

The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.

This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop. 

In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.

Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 40% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)





Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts




Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
	Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
	Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
	Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
	Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
	Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
	Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
	Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
	Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
	Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
	Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> Since one of my battles just finished, a very bad idea open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 4v4 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 89%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, super fang, direct healing, attract
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long description
> 
> 
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepools, and abilities will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 40% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF BOTH POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)


I am so calling reffing this thing. I am so going to regret calling reffing this thing.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Keldeo said:


> Since one of my battles just finished, a very bad idea open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 4v4 double
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 89%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, super fang, direct healing, attract
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long description
> 
> 
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepools, and abilities will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 40% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF BOTH POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)


WOAH DUDE SCREW MY OPEN CHALLENGE I'M DROPPING THAT AND TAKING THIS. WE GOTTA KEEP THE ROOF ALIVE.


----------



## JackPK

Keldeo said:


> Since one of my battles just finished, a very bad idea open challenge!
> 
> edit: For JackPK and TruetoCheese, as agreed.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 89%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, super fang, direct healing, attract
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: long description
> 
> 
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 40% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)


Ah! Accepting!

ALL HAIL THE ROOF. THERE IS NO GOD BUT THE ROOF


----------



## Eifie

Ahahaha! Excellent! I'll put the thread up when I get out of bed.


----------



## shy ♡

Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...

*Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
*Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*

_“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.

Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link

To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.

*Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:

- First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
- Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
- Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
etc.

While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).

Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


----------



## Dragon

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


Oooo this sounds fun, count me in!


----------



## Superbird

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


Dibs on reffing this when you get all the players.


----------



## Meowth

Eifie said:


> CASUALLY STEALS THIS...
> 
> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> Banned moves: anything that may damage the arena
> Arena: Dusky Bridge
> 
> A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
> On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)
> 
> Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.





Eta Carinae said:


> You're on!


Eh, I can't just let someone steal my arena and then not ref the resulting battle. I guess that's just one of my rules. _swig_


----------



## The Omskivar

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


Well this just sounds amazing, dropping my other challenge to partake in this


----------



## Murkrow

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


I'll get in on this as well, then


----------



## Wargle

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


Let's do it! I'm in


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Format: 3 vs. 3 Singles
Style: Set
DQ time: Seven Days
Damage Cap: 40%
No-no Moves: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team. 
Arena: *The Inside Out Planet at the Center of the Earth*

Since the dawn of science, we humans have wondered what lies beneath the thick crusts of solid rock and heavy coats of salty waters that cover our unique home, the Earth. Conservative scientists believe to have figured it all out, that only boiling hot magma stemming from an approximately endless chain of chemical reactions is all that goes on under our feet.

They would be right, except they're wrong.

Embark with me on a funkytastic adventure to discover the magical ecosystem that exists at the very center of the Earth, defying both known science and common sense. 

It is a would-be empty sphere, inside which blooms a world of funkiness and wonders, lightened up by multicolored plants of abnormal height and size, feeding off the heat of the magma and giving off kaleidoscopic lights produced by bioluminescence defying the laws of nature. The gravity seems to go outwards, meaning the fighters will always be on safe grounds unless they jump or fly high enough to reach the floor _above_, which is about fifty kilometers away so don't try that.

What is most interesting about this place, however, is how unconnected it has stayed from the surface. Thus, evolution took an entirely different path, because it had other elements to play with. This makes everything in the Inside Out Planet a little different.

The battle takes place is near a large lake of violet water surrounded by turquoise plantlife. A ragged path of white and cyan rocks leads to a volcano of the same colors in the distance. 

*The violet water* is imbued with unknown characteristics, and every round spent in it will raise a stat by one stage and lower another by one stage, each one at random, except the effect can't nullify itself. Hitting a pokémon with this water (by Surf, for example) will risk (30% chance) affecting the hit pokémon the same way.

*The turquoise plantlife* is animated by a mysterious life, and entering in contact with it (either voluntarily or from the effects of a move, like razor leaf) will leave a thin film of its bioluminescent sap on the pokémon. The sap slows the pokémon down (-2 to speed) but grants the ability Illuminate and restores the health of grass-type pokémon by 1% each action. It also attracts local insect life, and a pokémon covered in turquoise sap risks (30% chance) taking 2% bug-type damage at the end each round, unless it finds a way to repel them. It can be washed away fairly easily, though. 

*The white rocks* are sharp, pointy and covered in a fine glittery powder. Entering in contact with them (either by accident or from a move like rock throw) will cause an additional 2% fairy-typed damage and may (15% chance) grant the ability Pixilate.

What is most interesting here though is the wildlife. Pokémon have evolved in a completely different way, though it is possible to use a Pokédex and identify their types. For now, all we see are enormous, long necked mammals foraging the depths of the violet lake, along with their careless youngs. They might attack if provoked, but for now they seem peaceful. Our pokédex tells us they are Water / Normal -types, so the moves they use are to be of those types.

*To the referee:* The rest of the wildlife will show up randomly at the end of the rounds and through the sole imagination of the referee. They have to be fairly expansive in their description, but the battlers may use it as they see fit. As with the long-necked mammals, they have a known type and might use attacks of this type that fits with their physique. They can have _very funky_ effects such as granting a new ability / type.

BEHOLD THE BATTLE OF THE UNKNOWN


----------



## ....

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Format: 3 vs. 3 Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ time: Seven Days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> No-no Moves: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team.
> Arena: *The Inside Out Planet at the Center of the Earth*
> 
> Since the dawn of science, we humans have wondered what lies beneath the thick crusts of solid rock and heavy coats of salty waters that covers our unique home, the Earth. Conservative scientists believe to have figured it all out, that online boiling hot magma stemming from an approximately endless chain of chemical reactions is all that goes on under our feet.
> 
> They would be right, except they're wrong.
> 
> Embark with me on a funkytastic adventure to discover the magical ecosystem that exists at the very center of the Earth, defying both known science and common sense.
> 
> It is a would-be empty sphere, inside which blooms a world of funkiness and wonders, lightened up by multicolored plants of abnormal height and size, feeding off the heat of the magma and giving off kaleidoscopic lights produced by bioluminescence defying the laws of nature. The gravity seems to go outwards, meaning the fighters will always be on safe grounds unless they jump or fly high enough to reach the floor _above_, which is about fifty kilometers away so don't try that.
> 
> What is most interesting about this place, however, is how unconnected it has stayed from the surface. Thus, evolution took an entirely different path, because it had other elements to play with. This makes everything in the Inside Out Planet a little different.
> 
> The battle takes place is near a large of violet water surrounded by turquoise plantlife. A ragged path of white and cyan rocks leads to a volcano of the same colors in the distance.
> 
> *The violet water* is imbued with unknown characteristics, and every round spent in it will raise a stat by one stage and lower another by one stage, each one at random, except the effect can't nullify itself. Hitting a pokémon with this water (by Surf, for example) will risk (30% chance) affecting the hit pokémon the same way.
> 
> *The turquoise plantlife* is animated by a mysterious life, and entering in contact (either voluntarily or from the effects of a move, like razor leaf) it with it will leave a thin film of its bioluminescent sap on the pokémon. The sap slows the pokémon down (-2 to speed) but grants the ability Illuminate and restores the health of grass-type pokémon by 1% each action. It also attracts local insect life, and a pokémon covered in turquoise sap risks (30% chance) taking 2% bug-type damage at the end each round, unless it finds a way to repel them. It can be washed away fairly easily, though.
> 
> *The white rocks* are sharp, pointy and covered in a fine glittery powder. Entering in contact with them (either by accident or from a move like rock throw) will cause an additional 2% fairy-typed damage and may (15% chance) grant the ability Pixilate.
> 
> What is most interesting here though is the wildlife. Pokémon have evolved in a completely different way, though it is possible to use a Pokédex and identify their types. For now, all we see are enormous, long necked mammals foraging the depths of the violet lake, along with their careless youngs. They might attack if provoked, but for now they seem peaceful. Our pokédex tells us they are Water / Normal -types, so the moves they use are to be of those types.
> 
> *To the referee:* The rest of the wildlife will show up randomly at the end of the rounds and through the sole imagination of the referee. They have to be fairly expansive in their description, but the battlers may use it as they see fit. As with the long-necked mammals, they have a known type and might use attacks of this type that fits with their physique.
> 
> BEHOLD THE BATTLE OF THE UNKNOWN


Ooh, this seems fun. I'm in!


----------



## TruetoCheese

TruetoCheese said:


> I've just had a battle slot open up and I had this idea kicking around.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothin'
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> Some have chosen to believe that numbers lie at the center of the world. The essence that defines all reality, instead of the numbers being the human definition of reality. Deep down, everything is a number, a quantity. And every quantity is ordered, understood, has a place somewhere, somehow. This is where that happens.
> 
> A foreboding oak desk sits in the middle of a closed office. Creaking bookshelves line the beige walls, serving as stands for watching books, their sole purpose to gather dust. Until now. The owner of the room, the books, and the desk of knotted wood, seems to be missing. The carpet is a fine green felt, whose bristles are thick enough to cause a bit of light tickling on whoever sets foot on it. Stacks of unused papers rise up from the floor, beside empty trays discarded from their perch on the desk. The desk itself is covered by a mess of papers, each filled to the margins with scribbled numbers. A lamp sits drooping on a board of dark green, beside an unfinished paper and a dry quill lounging in an ink pot. The drawers are too heavy to pull, but a faint rustle suggests there is paper inside. There is a triangular name-holder facing the locked door. It reads:
> 
> Raynold Newton Gunray
> The Number Keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Additional Rules:
> 
> 
> 
> When the battle begins each trainer sends out one Pokemon in the normal fashion, but without giving orders. The referee then produces three sets of three random moves each for the Pokemon (from their respective movepools) and posts them in the thread. Note that each Pokemon must get three different moves in one set, but the sets may repeat moves in other sets. [hide=For example:]
> *Frog the Croagunk:*
> 
> Strength ~ Thunder Punch ~ Venoshock
> 
> Work Up ~ Sludge Wave ~ Thunder Punch
> 
> Spite ~ Drain Punch ~ Protect
> [/hide]
> 
> The battlers then PM the referee which one of the three command sets they want their Pokemon to use for that round. While the move sets cannot be detracted from, the battlers may mention to the referee how they want the Pokemon to move about the battlefield or how they want a certain move executed.
> 
> For the purposes of this battle, there is no regard for the speed stat. For the first round the referee will do a coin flip on which Pokemon moves first (and this means they will move first on every action of that round), which then alternates every round.
> 
> At the end of every third round the Pokemon swap movepools.
> 
> Energy costs for all moves with fixed energy costs are halved, rounded up.


Since I've got another slot free, I'll put this back up on the board.


----------



## nastypass

pathos said:


> Somehow I miscounted my active battles, so I have an extra slot! So here goes nothing...
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 (six trainers, one pokemon per trainer)
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, OHKO’s, direct healing
> *Arena Description: Hogwarts, School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*
> 
> _“Hogwarts Castle is a large, seven-story high building supported by magic, with a hundred and forty two staircases throughout its many towers and turrets and very deep dungeons. The castle was built in the late Early Middle Ages (c. 993) by a wizard architect and the four most celebrated wizards of the age: Godric Gryffindor, Helga Hufflepuff, Rowena Ravenclaw and Salazar Slytherin. The Castle houses Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry, regarded as the finest wizarding school in the world.
> 
> Hogwarts is built in a valley area — surrounding mountains are part of the landscape — with the fairly large Great Lake to the south of the main building. The huge main oak front doors leading into the Entrance Hall face the west, and open up to sloping lawns. The deep Forbidden Forest extends around to the west of the Castle. There are also exterior greenhouses and vegetable patches on the school grounds.”_ link
> 
> To make things a bit simpler, we'll be staying around the grounds leading up to Hagrid's Cabin and the Forbidden Forest, around near the Great Lake.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Three pokemon will be out at a time, and will rotate one out each round. For example:
> 
> - First round, trainers 1, 2 and 3.
> - Second round, trainers 2, 3 and 4.
> - Third round, trainers 4, 5 and 6.
> etc.
> 
> While a trainer is rotated out, their pokemon is not affected by battle, so even things like poison wouldn’t wear on them (like being rotated out in a rotation battle). The rounds where they are rotated out do not count for effects wearing off (like confusion, etc.).
> 
> Each trainer’s chosen pokemon will be PM’d to the ref, and can be chosen from their _entire_ squad, including those in the PC.


I'll be number six? :D


----------



## Superbird

Well then, expect that thread up in a couple of minutes.


----------



## JackPK

Time for another challenge.

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* One week
*Damage cap:* 40%
*Banned moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, attraction
*Additional restrictions:* Only Pokemon with 3 or fewer EXP allowed

*Arena:* Truly, Madly, Deeply

When it’s just too impossible for battlers to safely (or not-so-safely) go where they want for a match, the Asber Holodrome is always happy to provide a simulated fight area. Unfortunately, some oddly literal-minded soul has accidentally gotten the holodrome’s settings jammed, so we’ve got to use those preset parameters. And what odd parameters they are…

This literalist has designed the arena around the chorus of the song “Truly, Madly, Deeply,” with the arena changing drastically each round to reflect the lyrics.

_Round One: I want to stand with you on a mountain_

The battle begins on rough terrain at the peak of a tall mountain. Be careful that you don’t fall off!

_Round Two: I want to bathe with you in the sea_

The mountain suddenly disappears and the battlers find themselves submerged deep underwater. Any Pokemon that needs air to breathe will find itself provided with a scuba suit courtesy of Team Aqua for this purpose, as will the referee and Trainers. Since this is all a hologram, you might wonder why the scuba suits are necessary, but _shhhh_.

_Round Three: I want to lay like this forever_

We now shift to a meadow where time is standing still. No, not metaphorically. Time is halted so deeply that all changes to health, energy, status ailments, stat buffs/debuffs, and any other condition will not take effect until the end of the round when we move out of this timeless meadow, at which point they will all happen simultaneously.

In other words, want to use Toxic to boost the damage of the Venoshock you’re gonna use? Too bad. Want to use Swords Dance to beef up that Slash you’d like to use? Not gonna happen.

As a nifty little side effect, a savvy battler can stop certain things from ever having happened. If your foe uses Thunder Wave, you can just use Refresh — they’ll both take effect simultaneously at the end of the round, so you’ll never have been paralyzed at all. If you don’t have enough health to survive nor energy to heal yourself, go ahead and Recover, then Chill back out of the negative points before we leave the meadow. Time is weird here.

_Round Four: Until the sky falls down on me_

Put on your scuba suits again, ‘cause we’re headed to outer space! A meteor shower, specifically. As it enters the atmosphere, with the rocks burning and flying chaotically past us. Each action, each battler has a 33% chance of being hit by a rogue meteor, which is treated as a Meteor Mash attack. Ouch.

Once Round Four is over, are you relieved to be done with the meteor shower? Too bad. We’re back on a mountain again. Yeah, this song is on an endless loop until the battle’s over. Hope you don’t mind earworms!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

JackPK said:


> Time for another challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage cap:* 40%
> *Banned moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, attraction
> *Additional restrictions:* Only Pokemon with 3 or fewer EXP allowed
> 
> *Arena:* Truly, Madly, Deeply
> 
> When it’s just too impossible for battlers to safely (or not-so-safely) go where they want for a match, the Asber Holodrome is always happy to provide a simulated fight area. Unfortunately, some oddly literal-minded soul has accidentally gotten the holodrome’s settings jammed, so we’ve got to use those preset parameters. And what odd parameters they are…
> 
> This literalist has designed the arena around the chorus of the song “Truly, Madly, Deeply,” with the arena changing drastically each round to reflect the lyrics.
> 
> _Round One: I want to stand with you on a mountain_
> 
> The battle begins on rough terrain at the peak of a tall mountain. Be careful that you don’t fall off!
> 
> _Round Two: I want to bathe with you in the sea_
> 
> The mountain suddenly disappears and the battlers find themselves submerged deep underwater. Any Pokemon that needs air to breathe will find itself provided with a scuba suit courtesy of Team Aqua for this purpose, as will the referee and Trainers. Since this is all a hologram, you might wonder why the scuba suits are necessary, but _shhhh_.
> 
> _Round Three: I want to lay like this forever_
> 
> We now shift to a meadow where time is standing still. No, not metaphorically. Time is halted so deeply that all changes to health, energy, status ailments, stat buffs/debuffs, and any other condition will not take effect until the end of the round when we move out of this timeless meadow, at which point they will all happen simultaneously.
> 
> In other words, want to use Toxic to boost the damage of the Venoshock you’re gonna use? Too bad. Want to use Swords Dance to beef up that Slash you’d like to use? Not gonna happen.
> 
> As a nifty little side effect, a savvy battler can stop certain things from ever having happened. If your foe uses Thunder Wave, you can just use Refresh — they’ll both take effect simultaneously at the end of the round, so you’ll never have been paralyzed at all. If you don’t have enough health to survive nor energy to heal yourself, go ahead and Recover, then Chill back out of the negative points before we leave the meadow. Time is weird here.
> 
> _Round Four: Until the sky falls down on me_
> 
> Put on your scuba suits again, ‘cause we’re headed to outer space! A meteor shower, specifically. As it enters the atmosphere, with the rocks burning and flying chaotically past us. Each action, each battler has a 33% chance of being hit by a rogue meteor, which is treated as a Meteor Mash attack. Ouch.
> 
> Once Round Four is over, are you relieved to be done with the meteor shower? Too bad. We’re back on a mountain again. Yeah, this song is on an endless loop until the battle’s over. Hope you don’t mind earworms!


I accept!


----------



## TruetoCheese

JackPK said:


> Time for another challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage cap:* 40%
> *Banned moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, attraction
> *Additional restrictions:* Only Pokemon with 3 or fewer EXP allowed
> 
> *Arena:* Truly, Madly, Deeply
> 
> When it’s just too impossible for battlers to safely (or not-so-safely) go where they want for a match, the Asber Holodrome is always happy to provide a simulated fight area. Unfortunately, some oddly literal-minded soul has accidentally gotten the holodrome’s settings jammed, so we’ve got to use those preset parameters. And what odd parameters they are…
> 
> This literalist has designed the arena around the chorus of the song “Truly, Madly, Deeply,” with the arena changing drastically each round to reflect the lyrics.
> 
> _Round One: I want to stand with you on a mountain_
> 
> The battle begins on rough terrain at the peak of a tall mountain. Be careful that you don’t fall off!
> 
> _Round Two: I want to bathe with you in the sea_
> 
> The mountain suddenly disappears and the battlers find themselves submerged deep underwater. Any Pokemon that needs air to breathe will find itself provided with a scuba suit courtesy of Team Aqua for this purpose, as will the referee and Trainers. Since this is all a hologram, you might wonder why the scuba suits are necessary, but _shhhh_.
> 
> _Round Three: I want to lay like this forever_
> 
> We now shift to a meadow where time is standing still. No, not metaphorically. Time is halted so deeply that all changes to health, energy, status ailments, stat buffs/debuffs, and any other condition will not take effect until the end of the round when we move out of this timeless meadow, at which point they will all happen simultaneously.
> 
> In other words, want to use Toxic to boost the damage of the Venoshock you’re gonna use? Too bad. Want to use Swords Dance to beef up that Slash you’d like to use? Not gonna happen.
> 
> As a nifty little side effect, a savvy battler can stop certain things from ever having happened. If your foe uses Thunder Wave, you can just use Refresh — they’ll both take effect simultaneously at the end of the round, so you’ll never have been paralyzed at all. If you don’t have enough health to survive nor energy to heal yourself, go ahead and Recover, then Chill back out of the negative points before we leave the meadow. Time is weird here.
> 
> _Round Four: Until the sky falls down on me_
> 
> Put on your scuba suits again, ‘cause we’re headed to outer space! A meteor shower, specifically. As it enters the atmosphere, with the rocks burning and flying chaotically past us. Each action, each battler has a 33% chance of being hit by a rogue meteor, which is treated as a Meteor Mash attack. Ouch.
> 
> Once Round Four is over, are you relieved to be done with the meteor shower? Too bad. We’re back on a mountain again. Yeah, this song is on an endless loop until the battle’s over. Hope you don’t mind earworms!





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> I accept!


AND MY AXE REF.


----------



## Totodile

Dazel said:


> A challenge for MrKyurem.
> *Format:* Switch.
> *Style:* 3v3 singles
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, one-hit-knock-outs
> *Arena Description:* Gateway Galaxy
> The battle takes place in the Gateway Galaxy, as it appears in Super Mario Galaxy.  Gravity's hold is significantly less powerful, though attacks that make use of the ground will briefly intensify gravity for the sake of the battle.  Battlers can traverse freely between any of the three planets:
> 
> the starting planet (featuring several large boulders, a patch of flowers that pokémon under a foot tall can hide in, thus raising their evasion by one stage, and bunnies that take an action to catch but restore the trainer's choice of either health or energy by 2%)
> the black hole planet (upon which moves that that cause recoil to the user or knockback to the foe will toss the respective pokémon into the black hole, dealing 7% dark-type damage (ref's discretion here; recoil doesn't necessarily mean damage recoil))
> or the metal planet (featuring a tall spire that, if hit with an electric- or fire-type move, will paralyse any pokémon standing on the planet's surface within that moment).
> *Additional Rules:*
> None!





MrKyurem said:


> engage the dazel
> 
> I accept.


Let's-a go!


----------



## Zhorken

Test battle for JackPK (who was a ref in the old league but wants to try out again since it's been half a decade).  Need one mentoring advanced/elite ref and one other battler.



Spoiler: The usual arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## shy ♡

Zhorken said:


> Test battle for JackPK (who was a ref in the old league but wants to try out again since it's been half a decade).  Need one mentoring advanced/elite ref and one other battler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The usual arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I can be the mentor c:


----------



## Keldeo

Open challenge.

*Format:* 1v1 single
*DQ:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* 99%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather, attraction, and direct healing except Chill.
*Arena Description:* Kalos Route 14, also known as the Laverre Nature Trail. The battle starts in the playground at the southernmost end of the route and may move to the swamp-filled forest area. The general muck in the area makes any move that uses natural resources (e.g. Surf, Rock Throw, Grass Knot) have a 50% chance to lower the target's speed, in addition to any other effects.

At the end of every round, a random wild Pokemon appears, with varying effects:
25% chance: A Skorupi uses Infestation on a random battler; though it deals no damage, the battler is trapped for the entirety of the next round.
25% chance: A Goomy appears and gives a random battler an Oran Berry covered in slime. This heals the Pokemon for 5% health but harshly lowers its speed.
20% chance: A Haunter lays a foul curse on both battlers that wears off at the end of the next round, afflicting both with a random two of the following: mild burn, mild poison, mild confusion, lowered special attack, lowered special defense.
20% chance: A Weepinbell uses Magical Leaf on a random battler.
10% chance: A Carnivine chomps on a random battler's leg or leg-equivalent, completely immobilizing the body part with sticky saliva for the next round. What effects this has depends on the Pokemon; for example, a Machoke might take more energy to move around, while a Pidgeotto might not face such a problem but might have trouble using attacks with its feet.

*Also:* I would prefer if the challenge accepter discussed with me what Pokemon we're going to use, or at least agrees not to send out a Pokemon with super-effective STAB unless it's mutual? I'd like to use my Dusclops or Ralts, if that's possible.


----------



## Zhorken

Whoever takes that, I'll ref it.  A quick battle to get back into the swing of reffing sounds nice.


----------



## Meowth

Keldeo said:


> Open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 99%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, weather, attraction, and direct healing except Chill.
> *Arena Description:* Kalos Route 14, also known as the Laverre Nature Trail. The battle starts in the playground at the southernmost end of the route and may move to the swamp-filled forest area. The general muck in the area makes any move that uses natural resources (e.g. Surf, Rock Throw, Grass Knot) have a 50% chance to lower the target's speed, in addition to any other effects.
> 
> At the end of every round, a random wild Pokemon appears, with varying effects:
> 25% chance: A Skorupi uses Infestation on a random battler; though it deals no damage, the battler is trapped for the entirety of the next round.
> 25% chance: A Goomy appears and gives a random battler an Oran Berry covered in slime. This heals the Pokemon for 5% health but harshly lowers its speed.
> 20% chance: A Haunter lays a foul curse on both battlers that wears off at the end of the next round, afflicting both with a random two of the following: mild burn, mild poison, mild confusion, lowered special attack, lowered special defense.
> 20% chance: A Weepinbell uses Magical Leaf on a random battler.
> 10% chance: A Carnivine chomps on a random battler's leg or leg-equivalent, completely immobilizing the body part with sticky saliva for the next round. What effects this has depends on the Pokemon; for example, a Machoke might take more energy to move around, while a Pidgeotto might not face such a problem but might have trouble using attacks with its feet.
> 
> *Also:* I would prefer if the challenge accepter discussed with me what Pokemon we're going to use, or at least agrees not to send out a Pokemon with super-effective STAB unless it's mutual? I'd like to use my Dusclops or Ralts, if that's possible.


We've a score to settle, you and I. Let us duel!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Sangfroidish said:


> guess what mofo, it's another recycled arena /o/
> 
> 3v3 single
> Style: Set
> DQ: one week
> Damage cap: 45%
> Banned moves: OHKOs, anything that may damage the arena
> Arena: Dusky Bridge
> 
> A long, narrow, rickety old suspension bridge spanning the Eagle River, roughly long enough to take two actions to cross from one side to the other. The battle takes place in the middle of the bridge, with the trainers each positioned on opposing sides. A handrail will prevent Pokémon from falling or being knocked off. At the beginning of the third round, lightning will strike the bridge, setting it on fire; Pokémon will have until the end of this round to escape the bridge to either end before it collapses, dumping any Pokémon still on it into the Eagle River. Anything that falls into the river cannot be reclaimed, so the Pokémon will be knocked out if this happens. The battle will then move to the cliffsides the bridge connected; if the Pokémon are on opposite sides, only projectile attacks will connect, and due to the distance they need to travel and the heavy snowfall obscuring the view across the canyon, these attacks' accuracy will be reduced by 25%. Alternatively, if they end up on the same side, obviously one will be very far away from their trainer and there is a 25% chance this Pokémon won't hear whatever commands it is given. (Flying Pokémon near their trainers may listen to their commands, fly to the other side to enact them, and return without penalty, but the trip across the canyon takes a full action each way.)
> On the sixth round, Godot and Detective Gumshoe will arrive to repair the bridge; anything that touches the bridge (accidentally or otherwise) between then and the time it is finished will cause Godot to throw a mug of scalding coffee at whoever touched it or used the attack that hit it, dealing 5% typeless damage, inflicting a burn, and reducing Defense by 1 level due to the cuts dealt by shattering china. By the ninth round, the bridge will be finished, and the events will repeat themselves from there onwards (lightning strike/bridge collapse on round 12, Godot and Gumshoe arrive on round 15, bridge is fixed on round 18, etc.)
> 
> Other notes: So as to not put undue strain on the already-unstable bridge, only Pokémon under 5 feet in height and 200lbs in weight may be used.





Music Dragon said:


> Huhuhu! Do you want to battle me?


Well, I guess it's time to start reffing again. Thread up in a few minutes.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Zhorken said:


> Test battle for JackPK (who was a ref in the old league but wants to try out again since it's been half a decade).  Need one mentoring advanced/elite ref and one other battler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The usual arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.





pathos said:


> I can be the mentor c:


I can be the other guy!


----------



## MrKyurem

*Format:* 1v1 singles
*Style:* It doesn't really matter, but Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKOs
*Arena Description:* Melee Final Destination

It's a flat arena which can the flown under. Its all-nullifying, competitive powers stops experience from making an effect on damage (stops the EXP modifier being used), and it will temporarily remove any items brought into the battle. However, any items and usable things created by moves will still summon, so you can still use Surf or somehow pick a turnip out of the ground.
*Additional Rules:* Only Pidoves named "lieutenant lowercase" and Rufflets called "CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK" allowed. Also, this is a challenge directly to MetallicaFanboy.


----------



## M&F

MrKyurem said:


> *Format:* 1v1 singles
> *Style:* It doesn't really matter, but Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Melee Final Destination
> 
> It's a flat arena which can the flown under. Its all-nullifying, competitive powers stops experience from making an effect on damage (stops the EXP modifier being used), and it will temporarily remove any items brought into the battle. However, any items and usable things created by moves will still summon, so you can still use Surf or somehow pick a turnip out of the ground.
> *Additional Rules:* Only Pidoves named "lieutenant lowercase" and Rufflets called "CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK" allowed. Also, this is a challenge directly to MetallicaFanboy.


It's on like Captain Falcon.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

*Format*: 2 vs. 2 Doubles
*Style*: Set
*DQ time*: Seven Days
*Damage Cap*: 45%
*No-no Moves*: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team. 
*Arena*: Before the Cave of Origins







The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges. 

At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.


----------



## nastypass

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> *Format*: 2 vs. 2 Doubles
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ time*: Seven Days
> *Damage Cap*: 45%
> *No-no Moves*: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team.
> *Arena*: Before the Cave of Origins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The battle will take place in front of the entrance of the Cave of Origins, below the great tree AZ gave to the people of Sootopolis when he traveled to Hoenn. There are some bridges that can be accessed to reach the rocky higher parts of the city, but any attack with 100 or more in power (or 50 or more if it is super-effective against grass) that hits them will make them break appart. Water-friendly pokémon can swim in the streams that run under those bridges.
> 
> At the end of the fourth round, the battle will awaken either Primal Kyogre, Primal Groudon or Mega Rayquaza, and the legendary pokémon will respectively summon Primordial Sea, Desolate Land, or Delta Stream for the duration of the following round. From then on, this will happen at the end of every other round.


I am _always_ down for doubles. :D


----------



## kyeugh

Metallica Fanboy said:


> MrKyurem said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 singles
> *Style:* It doesn't really matter, but Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Melee Final Destination
> 
> It's a flat arena which can the flown under. Its all-nullifying, competitive powers stops experience from making an effect on damage (stops the EXP modifier being used), and it will temporarily remove any items brought into the battle. However, any items and usable things created by moves will still summon, so you can still use Surf or somehow pick a turnip out of the ground.
> *Additional Rules:* Only Pidoves named "lieutenant lowercase" and Rufflets called "CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK" allowed. Also, this is a challenge directly to MetallicaFanboy.
> 
> 
> 
> It's on like Captain Falcon.
Click to expand...

Taking this upon mutual agreement; thread up before you can say pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis.


----------



## nastypass

this was a fun format, so i'm issuing another of this challenge!

*Format:* 3 v 3 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract, Super Fang. Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor form, though not banned.
*Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena

The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber trainers at the frontier that day.

The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3 rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.

The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.


----------



## shy ♡

Meursault said:


> this was a fun format, so i'm issuing another of this challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract, Super Fang. Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor form, though not banned.
> *Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber trainers at the frontier that day.
> 
> The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3 rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.
> 
> The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.


Accepting :D


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 4v4 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves, Taunt
*Arena Description:* Bad Moon Rising

A spooky courtyard in a spooky castle, long abandoned in the spooky night. In the center, a large fountain sputters with water, providing a handy source for water-type moves. Most prominently, the moon above is doing weird things, the effects of which are as follows (and these disappear whenever the stage fades).

- Crescent moon: While spooky, this stage causes no odd effects.

- Full moon: Shining white, the weird energy of this moon will tap into a Pokemon's full potential. As if they were werebeasts, every Pokemon will be temporarily fully evolved, and as such have access to its evolution's movepools and _all_ of its evolution's abilities (Hidden and otherwise) at the same time. If a Pokemon has a branched evolutionary path, the evolution will be chosen at random.

- Blood moon: Provoked by the savage crimson shade, every Pokemon on the field will be granted +1 attack and +1 special attack. However, each battler has a 5% chance each action of being enraged enough to ignore their command for that action, instead using a random damaging move from its movepool that will cause an additional 2% damage after all other calculations are applied.

- Blue moon: With this uncommon lunar shade comes an appearance of uncommon luck. All Pokemon will have an additional 10% chance of inflicting a critical hit, similar to if it had used Focus Energy.

- Lunar eclipse: The eerie alignment of Earth and moon will summon a strange _thing_ from beyond the stars that communicates in pain. To avoid attracting its attention, the battlers must use non-damaging moves for as long as the eclipse is in play.

- New moon: The arena is thrown into pitch blackness, afflicting every sight-reliant Pokemon with -2 accuracy. Pokemon are much more likely to be startled when confronted, so that every damaging move with no other effect has a 10% chance to cause flinching.

The battle begins with a crescent moon, and at the end of every round the moon will change to one of the above conditions at random. Also, Cresselia and Darkrai are duking it out above the courtyard, and at the end of every round (but before the moon changes) there is a 50% chance that one of them will have a move misfire, striking one of the battlers. (They aren't affected by the lunar eclipse stage.) Bad Dreams is not considered to be in effect for this battle.


----------



## JackPK

I want to experiment with this attempt at emulating Pokémon-Amie! 1v1 because I don't know for sure whether the effects are OK or horribly under- or overpowered and I want to test drive it before I decide whether to make a challenge for a longer battle and/or a doubles battle under these rules.

*Format:* 1v1 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* One week
*Damage cap:* 49%
*Banned/restricted moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, infatuation, Super Fang
*Additional stipulations:* No Pokémon with super-effective STAB, please.

*Pokémon-Amie Field*

A lovely meadow that extends as far as the eye can see, with baby-blue skies speckled with perfectly fluffy clouds. Here, a Pokémon’s power is attuned even more closely with their love for their Trainer than usual. As a result, showing affection for one’s Pokémon gives wondrous benefits.

As often as they like, Trainers may spend an action playing with their Pokémon to increase its affection. Pokémon get bored doing the same thing over and over, though, so playing the same way twice in a row won’t increase affection.

In addition to this, each Pokémon naturally accrues an affection point at the beginning of each round, as part of the field’s magical magnification of the bond between Trainer and Pokémon.

Trainers may play with their Pokémon in the following ways:

Pet their Pokémon (+1 affection and restores 10% energy)
Feed a PokéPuff (+2 affection; requires you to have a PokéPuff on hand (see below))
Make faces at their Pokémon (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Special Defense)
Pick berries (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Accuracy)
Take a quick jog (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Speed)
Solve a tile puzzle (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Special Attack)
Toss yarn balls (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Attack)
High-five (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Defense)

Affection gives Pokémon a plethora of special effects. Each earned affection point adds a bonus to the Pokémon, selected from a list based on how many affection points they already had prior to earning the affection point. (If a Pokémon earns more than one affection point at a time, it gets bonuses from the list below simultaneously for all of the points it earned.)

If the Pokémon already has 0-4 affection points, each gained point results in the following:

50% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
50% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost half the usual Energy.

If the Pokémon already has 5-9 affection points, each gained point results in the following:

25% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
25% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost one-quarter the usual Energy.
25% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
25% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.

If the Pokémon already has 10-19 affection points, each gained point results in the following:

25% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost 1% Energy.
15% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
15% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s stats now has a permanent +1 (i.e., from here on, it ranges from -5 to +7 instead of -6 to +6). This can stack up to a permanent +3; if all stats have hit this cap, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
15% chance: The Pokémon’s critical hit domain is increased by 1. If its critical hit domain is maxed out, reroll and make it a different affection effect.

If the Pokémon already has 20 or more affection points, each gained point results in the following:

25% chance: The next damage-dealing attack the Pokémon uses will deal 1.2x damage. Dissipates if the Pokémon does not use any damage-dealing attacks this round.
15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost 1% Energy.
15% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
15% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s stats now has a permanent +1 (i.e., from here on, it ranges from -5 to +7 instead of -6 to +6). This can stack up to a permanent +3; if all stats have hit this cap, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
15% chance: The Pokémon’s critical hit domain is increased by 1. If its critical hit domain is maxed out, reroll and make it a different affection effect.


----------



## Eifie

WHY ARE MY SLOTS FULL, I WANT TO PET ALL MY POKÉMON ;;


----------



## shy ♡

Well... out of things to ref so I'll take LoTF vs Meursault, thread up in a bit.


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


> I want to experiment with this attempt at emulating Pokémon-Amie! 1v1 because I don't know for sure whether the effects are OK or horribly under- or overpowered and I want to test drive it before I decide whether to make a challenge for a longer battle and/or a doubles battle under these rules.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage cap:* 49%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, infatuation, Super Fang
> *Additional stipulations:* No Pokémon with super-effective STAB, please.
> 
> *Pokémon-Amie Field*
> 
> A lovely meadow that extends as far as the eye can see, with baby-blue skies speckled with perfectly fluffy clouds. Here, a Pokémon’s power is attuned even more closely with their love for their Trainer than usual. As a result, showing affection for one’s Pokémon gives wondrous benefits.
> 
> As often as they like, Trainers may spend an action playing with their Pokémon to increase its affection. Pokémon get bored doing the same thing over and over, though, so playing the same way twice in a row won’t increase affection.
> 
> In addition to this, each Pokémon naturally accrues an affection point at the beginning of each round, as part of the field’s magical magnification of the bond between Trainer and Pokémon.
> 
> Trainers may play with their Pokémon in the following ways:
> 
> Pet their Pokémon (+1 affection and restores 10% energy)
> Feed a PokéPuff (+2 affection; requires you to have a PokéPuff on hand (see below))
> Make faces at their Pokémon (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Special Defense)
> Pick berries (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Accuracy)
> Take a quick jog (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Speed)
> Solve a tile puzzle (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Special Attack)
> Toss yarn balls (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Attack)
> High-five (50-50 shot of giving +1 affection or +1 Defense)
> 
> Affection gives Pokémon a plethora of special effects. Each earned affection point adds a bonus to the Pokémon, selected from a list based on how many affection points they already had prior to earning the affection point. (If a Pokémon earns more than one affection point at a time, it gets bonuses from the list below simultaneously for all of the points it earned.)
> 
> If the Pokémon already has 0-4 affection points, each gained point results in the following:
> 
> 50% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 50% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost half the usual Energy.
> 
> If the Pokémon already has 5-9 affection points, each gained point results in the following:
> 
> 25% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 25% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost one-quarter the usual Energy.
> 25% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
> 25% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 
> If the Pokémon already has 10-19 affection points, each gained point results in the following:
> 
> 25% chance: The Pokémon finds a PokéPuff and gives it to its Trainer. If the Trainer already has a PokéPuff, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost 1% Energy.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s stats now has a permanent +1 (i.e., from here on, it ranges from -5 to +7 instead of -6 to +6). This can stack up to a permanent +3; if all stats have hit this cap, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon’s critical hit domain is increased by 1. If its critical hit domain is maxed out, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 
> If the Pokémon already has 20 or more affection points, each gained point results in the following:
> 
> 25% chance: The next damage-dealing attack the Pokémon uses will deal 1.2x damage. Dissipates if the Pokémon does not use any damage-dealing attacks this round.
> 15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s attacks this round will cost 1% Energy.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon gains a special +1 Evasion that applies even for never-miss moves. This evasion boost fades after the Pokémon gains another four affection points.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon shakes off all status conditions. If the Pokémon has no status conditions, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 15% chance: A random one of the Pokémon’s stats now has a permanent +1 (i.e., from here on, it ranges from -5 to +7 instead of -6 to +6). This can stack up to a permanent +3; if all stats have hit this cap, reroll and make it a different affection effect.
> 15% chance: The Pokémon’s critical hit domain is increased by 1. If its critical hit domain is maxed out, reroll and make it a different affection effect.


I SHALL PET MY GOOMY WITH THE FORCE OF A THOUSAND WAVES


----------



## Keldeo

JackPK said:


> I want to experiment with this attempt at emulating Pokémon-Amie! 1v1 because I don't know for sure whether the effects are OK or horribly under- or overpowered and I want to test drive it before I decide whether to make a challenge for a longer battle and/or a doubles battle under these rules.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage cap:* 49%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, infatuation, Super Fang
> *Additional stipulations:* No Pokémon with super-effective STAB, please.
> 
> *Pokémon-Amie Field*
> 
> [cut for length]


Ooh, I'll ref this. Thread up in a bit.


----------



## Herbe

a magnificent challenge for *keldeo*

Format: 2 vs 2 singles
Style: Set
DQ: 7 days
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Direct Healing, Attract, Trick Room
Arena Description: The Trick Room

When Pokémon try to use Trick Room, what do you think would happen? That they just get that energy themselves? No, no, no. It has to come from somewhere. They call upon the energy of one mystical room itself, most likely created by Giratina as an extension of the Distortion World. We have, through extensive meditation and a little help from the league Abra, ended up in this mysterious room. Because our pokemon are sensitive to the effects, they have to be recalled after 5 rounds. If there isn't a knockout by then, the Pokémon with the greatest sum of health and energy wins. If there is a knockout, then the KOing pokemon has to be recalled too, as the trick room tricks them into thinking they are knocked out, not the opponent. They still get KO exp like normal.
Additional Rules:Trick Room is always in effect! And each Pokémon has to be recalled after 5 rounds, so this battle will end, at the latest, in 10 rounds. Also Keldeo and I have agreed on me using Iwawock and Spirit, and her using Shay and Kiel.


----------



## Keldeo

Lilycolo said:


> a magnificent challenge for *keldeo*
> 
> Format: 2 vs 2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 7 days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Direct Healing, Attract, Trick Room
> Arena Description: The Trick Room
> 
> When Pokémon try to use Trick Room, what do you think would happen? That they just get that energy themselves? No, no, no. It has to come from somewhere. They call upon the energy of one mystical room itself, most likely created by Giratina as an extension of the Distortion World. We have, through extensive meditation and a little help from the league Abra, ended up in this mysterious room. Because our pokemon are sensitive to the effects, they have to be recalled after 5 rounds. If there isn't a knockout by then, the Pokémon with the greatest sum of health and energy wins. If there is a knockout, then the KOing pokemon has to be recalled too, as the trick room tricks them into thinking they are knocked out, not the opponent. They still get KO exp like normal.
> Additional Rules:Trick Room is always in effect! And each Pokémon has to be recalled after 5 rounds, so this battle will end, at the latest, in 10 rounds. Also Keldeo and I have agreed on me using Iwawock and Spirit, and her using Shay and Kiel.


Accepted! I think we agreed on Shay (Cranidos) vs. Iwawock (Geodude) first, then Kiel (Pawniard) vs. Spirit (Lotad).


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll ref Lilycolo vs. Keldeo.  I'll add it to the dB and post the thread when I get home in a few hours.


----------



## Superbird

TruetoCheese said:


> I've just had a battle slot open up and I had this idea kicking around.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Nothin'
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> Some have chosen to believe that numbers lie at the center of the world. The essence that defines all reality, instead of the numbers being the human definition of reality. Deep down, everything is a number, a quantity. And every quantity is ordered, understood, has a place somewhere, somehow. This is where that happens.
> 
> A foreboding oak desk sits in the middle of a closed office. Creaking bookshelves line the beige walls, serving as stands for watching books, their sole purpose to gather dust. Until now. The owner of the room, the books, and the desk of knotted wood, seems to be missing. The carpet is a fine green felt, whose bristles are thick enough to cause a bit of light tickling on whoever sets foot on it. Stacks of unused papers rise up from the floor, beside empty trays discarded from their perch on the desk. The desk itself is covered by a mess of papers, each filled to the margins with scribbled numbers. A lamp sits drooping on a board of dark green, beside an unfinished paper and a dry quill lounging in an ink pot. The drawers are too heavy to pull, but a faint rustle suggests there is paper inside. There is a triangular name-holder facing the locked door. It reads:
> The Number Keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Additional Rules:
> 
> 
> 
> When the battle begins each trainer sends out one Pokemon in the normal fashion, but without giving orders. The referee then produces three sets of three random moves each for the Pokemon (from their respective movepools) and posts them in the thread. Note that each Pokemon must get three different moves in one set, but the sets may repeat moves in other sets. [hide=For example:]
> *Frog the Croagunk:*
> 
> Strength ~ Thunder Punch ~ Venoshock
> 
> Work Up ~ Sludge Wave ~ Thunder Punch
> 
> Spite ~ Drain Punch ~ Protect
> [/hide]
> 
> The battlers then PM the referee which one of the three command sets they want their Pokemon to use for that round. While the move sets cannot be detracted from, the battlers may mention to the referee how they want the Pokemon to move about the battlefield or how they want a certain move executed.
> 
> For the purposes of this battle, there is no regard for the speed stat. For the first round the referee will do a coin flip on which Pokemon moves first (and this means they will move first on every action of that round), which then alternates every round.
> 
> At the end of every third round the Pokemon swap movepools.
> 
> Energy costs for all moves with fixed energy costs are halved, rounded up.
> 
> 
> 
> Sowwy for the double post :<


Since I now have a new battle slot and this looks fun, I think I'll take this challenge.


----------



## Byrus

I've been wanting to try this for a while, so let's see how this goes.

*3vs3 single*
*Style:* Set, except for switch moves like baton pass, volt switch, etc. However, switching by this method only works once. After that, they're just regular attacks.
*DQ:* Standard week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* OHKO moves, Pain split, Attract, Super fang, Endeavor, any moves that instantly faint a battler, and direct recovery moves (Indirect ones are fine). Chills are limited to 3 per pokémon.
*Arena:* Cabin in the woods

For reasons unknown, the battlers have decided to take an ill-advised trip into the woods to fight in an abandoned old cabin. The place is a complete wreck, with crumbling walls and broken furniture scattered about, not to the mention a large, jagged hole in the center of the roof. (At least it'll allow weather moves to take effect!) Doors have been torn off their hinges, windows have been broken, and old, rotten food is everywhere. Maybe a battler with some imagination could make use of this trash, but most people will just want to avoid it. 

The place is also covered in what appears to be a strange, red mould with a slimy texture, which may be of alien origin. Whatever it is, it causes some very odd effects on the battlers, and should be treated with caution. The mould also has an influence on the arena itself, leading to a variety of restrictions, among other things:

- No critical hits can be scored.

- A Pokémon can take an action to roll around in the mould and coat themselves with it, or alternatively, try to coat their opponent. This changes their type to psychic and grants them access to the moves telekinesis, psychic, psybeam and confusion. If the Pokémon has two types, one type is replaced at random. The mould can be burnt off by repeated use of fire attacks, however.

- Every three rounds, orbs of bright lights appear near the shattered windows and remain there for two rounds. The blue orb changes a Pokémon's ability to their hidden one for the rest of the match (grabbing it again later reverses the effect), the red orb causes type weaknesses to be ignored (this can be reversed by either Pokémon that grabs the orb later), and the yellow orb allows the holder to choose a team-mate in the PC to switch movepools with (this can also by reversed by the affected Pokémon grabbing the same orb again later). A Pokémon can use up an action to catch an orb and gain the effect. Only one orb may be caught per Pokémon on each appearance.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Now that I have a slot open, I can finally post this challenge. One space is reserved for Dragon, but the other two are open.

*Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 single (four person battle royale)
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
*Arena Description:* Snurch

Snurch (snake church) is a hallowed ground for all things serpentine. Standing at the precipice of a sacred mountain, few humans have had the rare experience of stepping foot in this snemple (snake temple). Rumored to have been built thousands of years ago by a race of snake people, or sneople, Snurch is now a paradise for all kinds of snake Pokémon (or snokémon). Inside the snathedral (snake cathedral), enormous marble pillars reach up towards the vaulted ceiling. Patterns of ivy twist their way around these supports, like an Ekans wrapped around its prey. Colorful stained-glass windows depicting Rayquaza illuminate the halls, shining light on the dust in the air. Patches of wild grass and weeds grow between the cracks in the tiled floors, and some of the tiles have become dislodged.

Only serpentine Pokémon may be used here. This includes all snake Pokémon as well as Pokémon with a serpentine body structure, such as Milotic or Dragonair.

As an additional rule, Poison-type attacks may be used for 1% less energy and will hit Steel-type Pokémon for regular damage.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Now that I have a slot open, I can finally post this challenge. One space is reserved for Dragon, but the other two are open.
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 single (four person battle royale)
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
> *Arena Description:* Snurch
> 
> Snurch (snake church) is a hallowed ground for all things serpentine. Standing at the precipice of a sacred mountain, few humans have had the rare experience of stepping foot in this snemple (snake temple). Rumored to have been built thousands of years ago by a race of snake people, or sneople, Snurch is now a paradise for all kinds of snake Pokémon (or snokémon). Inside the snathedral (snake cathedral), enormous marble pillars reach up towards the vaulted ceiling. Patterns of ivy twist their way around these supports, like an Ekans wrapped around its prey. Colorful stained-glass windows depicting Rayquaza illuminate the halls, shining light on the dust in the air. Patches of wild grass and weeds grow between the cracks in the tiled floors, and some of the tiles have become dislodged.
> 
> Only serpentine Pokémon may be used here. This includes all snake Pokémon as well as Pokémon with a serpentine body structure, such as Milotic or Dragonair.
> 
> As an additional rule, Poison-type attacks may be used for 1% less energy and will hit Steel-type Pokémon for regular damage.


I have got to ref this.


----------



## Music Dragon

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Now that I have a slot open, I can finally post this challenge. One space is reserved for Dragon, but the other two are open.
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 single (four person battle royale)
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
> *Arena Description:* Snurch
> 
> Snurch (snake church) is a hallowed ground for all things serpentine. Standing at the precipice of a sacred mountain, few humans have had the rare experience of stepping foot in this snemple (snake temple). Rumored to have been built thousands of years ago by a race of snake people, or sneople, Snurch is now a paradise for all kinds of snake Pokémon (or snokémon). Inside the snathedral (snake cathedral), enormous marble pillars reach up towards the vaulted ceiling. Patterns of ivy twist their way around these supports, like an Ekans wrapped around its prey. Colorful stained-glass windows depicting Rayquaza illuminate the halls, shining light on the dust in the air. Patches of wild grass and weeds grow between the cracks in the tiled floors, and some of the tiles have become dislodged.
> 
> Only serpentine Pokémon may be used here. This includes all snake Pokémon as well as Pokémon with a serpentine body structure, such as Milotic or Dragonair.
> 
> As an additional rule, Poison-type attacks may be used for 1% less energy and will hit Steel-type Pokémon for regular damage.


Ooh! Mind if I join in with my Steelix?


----------



## Wargle

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Now that I have a slot open, I can finally post this challenge. One space is reserved for Dragon, but the other two are open.
> 
> *Format:* 1 vs 1 vs 1 vs 1 single (four person battle royale)
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing
> *Arena Description:* Snurch
> 
> Snurch (snake church) is a hallowed ground for all things serpentine. Standing at the precipice of a sacred mountain, few humans have had the rare experience of stepping foot in this snemple (snake temple). Rumored to have been built thousands of years ago by a race of snake people, or sneople, Snurch is now a paradise for all kinds of snake Pokémon (or snokémon). Inside the snathedral (snake cathedral), enormous marble pillars reach up towards the vaulted ceiling. Patterns of ivy twist their way around these supports, like an Ekans wrapped around its prey. Colorful stained-glass windows depicting Rayquaza illuminate the halls, shining light on the dust in the air. Patches of wild grass and weeds grow between the cracks in the tiled floors, and some of the tiles have become dislodged.
> 
> Only serpentine Pokémon may be used here. This includes all snake Pokémon as well as Pokémon with a serpentine body structure, such as Milotic or Dragonair.
> 
> As an additional rule, Poison-type attacks may be used for 1% less energy and will hit Steel-type Pokémon for regular damage.


I want in this :p Is there water for my gyarados?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Wargle said:


> I want in this :p Is there water for my gyarados?


The arena itself doesn't have any standing water in it, no

You can use your Gyarados, but moves that require a body of water just won't work.


----------



## Wargle

As long as it can still move around via the random flying/levitating it gets in anime and games we're good


----------



## Eifie

All right, let's do this! Technically Dragon hasn't accepted the challenge, but we all know she will accept the challenge, so I'm just gonna go ahead.


----------



## warpedplant

Right, new to this whole ASB thing, so I'll post a basic challenge.  open to anyone. 

Format:2 vs 2
Style:Single
DQ:One week.
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Direct healing.
Arena Description: Odd Cove

A fairly basic arena. Takes place on an ordinary beach littered with rocks for moves like rock throw, though not to the extent that they should get in the way. The battle takes place close enough to the ocean to use it for attacks, but far enough so that it won't come into play unless someone invokes it on purpose. On the other side are large cliffs, shielding the combatants from the wind.

Additional Rules: Only stage 1 of 3 and stage 1 of 2 Pokemon are usable.


----------



## Eta Carinae

warpedplant said:


> Right, new to this whole ASB thing, so I'll post a basic challenge.  open to anyone.
> 
> Format:2 vs 2
> Style:Single
> DQ:One week.
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Direct healing.
> Arena Description: Odd Cove
> 
> A fairly basic arena. Takes place on an ordinary beach littered with rocks for moves like rock throw, though not to the extent that they should get in the way. The battle takes place close enough to the ocean to use it for attacks, but far enough so that it won't come into play unless someone invokes it on purpose. On the other side are large cliffs, shielding the combatants from the wind.
> 
> Additional Rules: Only stage 1 of 3 and stage 1 of 2 Pokemon are usable.


I'll ref this for you once you get an opponent.


----------



## Totodile

warpedplant said:


> Right, new to this whole ASB thing, so I'll post a basic challenge.  open to anyone.
> 
> Format:2 vs 2
> Style:Single
> DQ:One week.
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Direct healing.
> Arena Description: Odd Cove
> 
> A fairly basic arena. Takes place on an ordinary beach littered with rocks for moves like rock throw, though not to the extent that they should get in the way. The battle takes place close enough to the ocean to use it for attacks, but far enough so that it won't come into play unless someone invokes it on purpose. On the other side are large cliffs, shielding the combatants from the wind.
> 
> Additional Rules: Only stage 1 of 3 and stage 1 of 2 Pokemon are usable.


I have one more open slot, so I'll take this :)


----------



## Byrus

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 4v4 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves, Taunt
> *Arena Description:* Bad Moon Rising
> 
> A spooky courtyard in a spooky castle, long abandoned in the spooky night. In the center, a large fountain sputters with water, providing a handy source for water-type moves. Most prominently, the moon above is doing weird things, the effects of which are as follows (and these disappear whenever the stage fades).
> 
> - Crescent moon: While spooky, this stage causes no odd effects.
> 
> - Full moon: Shining white, the weird energy of this moon will tap into a Pokemon's full potential. As if they were werebeasts, every Pokemon will be temporarily fully evolved, and as such have access to its evolution's movepools and _all_ of its evolution's abilities (Hidden and otherwise) at the same time. If a Pokemon has a branched evolutionary path, the evolution will be chosen at random.
> 
> - Blood moon: Provoked by the savage crimson shade, every Pokemon on the field will be granted +1 attack and +1 special attack. However, each battler has a 5% chance each action of being enraged enough to ignore their command for that action, instead using a random damaging move from its movepool that will cause an additional 2% damage after all other calculations are applied.
> 
> - Blue moon: With this uncommon lunar shade comes an appearance of uncommon luck. All Pokemon will have an additional 10% chance of inflicting a critical hit, similar to if it had used Focus Energy.
> 
> - Lunar eclipse: The eerie alignment of Earth and moon will summon a strange _thing_ from beyond the stars that communicates in pain. To avoid attracting its attention, the battlers must use non-damaging moves for as long as the eclipse is in play.
> 
> - New moon: The arena is thrown into pitch blackness, afflicting every sight-reliant Pokemon with -2 accuracy. Pokemon are much more likely to be startled when confronted, so that every damaging move with no other effect has a 10% chance to cause flinching.
> 
> The battle begins with a crescent moon, and at the end of every round the moon will change to one of the above conditions at random. Also, Cresselia and Darkrai are duking it out above the courtyard, and at the end of every round (but before the moon changes) there is a 50% chance that one of them will have a move misfire, striking one of the battlers. (They aren't affected by the lunar eclipse stage.) Bad Dreams is not considered to be in effect for this battle.


I'll take you up on this challenge, if that's okay!


----------



## Superbird

Meursault said:


> this was a fun format, so i'm issuing another of this challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, chills, ohko, attract, Super Fang. Evasion and picking Pokémon with STAB type advantage is considered poor form, though not banned.
> *Arena Description:* Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The match was originally scheduled to take place inside the Battle Arena as an ordinary challenge within the Hoenn Frontier, but that quickly changed when officials learned that both trainers were from Asber. Not to be discouraged, however, they took the fight outside, despite objections from both the officials in question and other non-Asber trainers at the frontier that day.
> 
> The rules are modeled vaguely after those of the Battle Arena: the match will be played as a best-of-three set of 1v1 bouts that only last 3 rounds each.  At the end of those 3 rounds, if there is no knockout, the referee will declare a winner by awarding points based on HP, PP, and status.  For every percent below 100 in both HP and energy, a Pokémon will be given 1 point. For every degree of status ailment, a Pokémon will be given 3 points.  Stat boosts are worth the negative of their value.  The Pokémon with the lower score at the end of the 3 rounds will be the winner of that bout, and a new pair of Pokémon will be sent out.
> 
> The Battle Arena is a small wooden building, located on a rough peninsula connecting to the Frontier streets. Intentionally entering the building or street will result in disqualification for the bout.





pathos said:


> Accepting :D


I need things to do, so I'll ref this. Thread up in a few minutes.


----------



## nastypass

:'( experimental battle DQ'd. I'll probably reuse the challenge someday, but for now I've got another idea that's been eating at me:

*Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
*Style:* set
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles

Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.

This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as damage is concerned, but they share weather conditions, and moves that would ordinarily bypass Substitute can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.

If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.

Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.


----------



## Zero Moment

I'll take that.


----------



## Eifie

Hey! I was looking forward to seeing you, DRAGON! My rival should be strong to keep me sharp!

While working on my POKéDEX, I looked all over for powerful POKéMON! Not only that, I assembled teams that would beat any POKéMON type!

And now! I have beaten you twice! DRAGON! Do you know what that means? I'll tell you! _I am the most powerful trainer in the world_!

*Format*: 2v2 double (oh god why more doubles)
*Style*: tiny/huge
*DQ*: whatever
*Damage Cap*: 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct heals. Trick Room has no effect on command order.
*Arena Description*: Tiny-Huge Island

Read the wiki entry, because idk how to describe nature man. When I (Eifie) am commanding first, the island will be in its tiny state for that round. When Dragon is commanding first, the island will be in its huge state for that round. This is purely for Flavour and Shenanigans and the ref is free to have fun with the arena!

*Additional Rules*: I will be using my tiny fairies Janna and Shanna. Dragon will be using her huge beasts Ron deLite and frickin' dragon, both of whom will be transformed to their fully-evolved stages for the duration of the battle.


----------



## nastypass

Eifie said:


> Hey! I was looking forward to seeing you, DRAGON! My rival should be strong to keep me sharp!
> 
> While working on my POKéDEX, I looked all over for powerful POKéMON! Not only that, I assembled teams that would beat any POKéMON type!
> 
> And now! I have beaten you twice! DRAGON! Do you know what that means? I'll tell you! _I am the most powerful trainer in the world_!
> 
> *Format*: 2v2 double (oh god why more doubles)
> *Style*: tiny/huge
> *DQ*: whatever
> *Damage Cap*: 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct heals. Trick Room has no effect on command order.
> *Arena Description*: Tiny-Huge Island
> 
> Read the wiki entry, because idk how to describe nature man. When I (Eifie) am commanding first, the island will be in its tiny state for that round. When Dragon is commanding first, the island will be in its huge state for that round. This is purely for Flavour and Shenanigans and the ref is free to have fun with the arena!
> 
> *Additional Rules*: I will be using my tiny fairies Janna and Shanna. Dragon will be using her huge beasts Ron deLite and frickin' dragon, both of whom will be transformed to their fully-evolved stages for the duration of the battle.


I'll ref it! The first rule of doubles is always expect me to want in on doubles.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Format: 2v2 singles
Style: Set
DQ: 6 days
Damage Cap: 60%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Evasion
Arena Description: Ultimate Football Stadium

No, America, it's "football", not "soccer". :P

Anyway, how it works is like this: at the start of the battle, the stadium will morph into one of the eleven stadiums on the list at random. Every start of round, it will become another stadium, again chosen at random. Should the battle go beyond eleven rounds, the slate will be wiped clean, and it starts over, again in a random order. At the end of each round, the referee will state which stadium is coming next.

List of possible stadiums and their effects:

Parc des Princes: Each Pokemon receives a King's Rock at the start of the round if they aren't already holding an item. The King's Rock disappears at the end of the round.
Estadio Santiago Bernabeu: If a Pokemon is knocked out while this stadium is active, the trainer will receive twice the usual amount of money for knocking out a Pokemon.
Estádio do Maracanã: The Pokemon with the lower base Speed gets a +2 boost in Attack and Special Attack at the start of the round. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Old Trafford: All red Pokemon get a +2 Attack boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Juventus Stadium: All black or white Pokemon get a +2 Defense boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Allianz Arena: All Pokemon gain access to the following moves: Flash, Tail Glow, Light Screen, Camouflage, Signal Beam. All Pokemon's movepools will return to normal at the end of the round.
Signal Iduna Park: All Pokemon which are neither yellow nor black have Intimidate inflicted upon them at the beginning of the round. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Estadio Azteca: Pokemon with hands get a +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Estadio del Camp Nou: All red or blue Pokemon get a +1 Attack boost and access to Baton Pass. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
Luzhniki Stadium: As long as this stadium is active, all Ice-type Pokemon get a 10% power boost in their attacks, while all Grass-type Pokemon get a 10% power reduction.
Estádio da Luz: As long as this stadium is active, all Electric-type Pokemon get a 10% power boost in their attacks.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Meursault said:


> :'( experimental battle DQ'd. I'll probably reuse the challenge someday, but for now I've got another idea that's been eating at me:
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles
> 
> Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.
> 
> This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as damage is concerned, but they share weather conditions, and moves that would ordinarily bypass Substitute can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.
> 
> If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.
> 
> Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.


Ugh, I wanna ref this, but finals are coming up. Dibs on reffing if it's still around in 2 weeks though!


----------



## Ta1ls

Byrus said:


> I've been wanting to try this for a while, so let's see how this goes.
> 
> *3vs3 single*
> *Style:* Set, except for switch moves like baton pass, volt switch, etc. However, switching by this method only works once. After that, they're just regular attacks.
> *DQ:* Standard week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKO moves, Pain split, Attract, Super fang, Endeavor, any moves that instantly faint a battler, and direct recovery moves (Indirect ones are fine). Chills are limited to 3 per pokémon.
> *Arena:* Cabin in the woods
> 
> For reasons unknown, the battlers have decided to take an ill-advised trip into the woods to fight in an abandoned old cabin. The place is a complete wreck, with crumbling walls and broken furniture scattered about, not to the mention a large, jagged hole in the center of the roof. (At least it'll allow weather moves to take effect!) Doors have been torn off their hinges, windows have been broken, and old, rotten food is everywhere. Maybe a battler with some imagination could make use of this trash, but most people will just want to avoid it.
> 
> The place is also covered in what appears to be a strange, red mould with a slimy texture, which may be of alien origin. Whatever it is, it causes some very odd effects on the battlers, and should be treated with caution. The mould also has an influence on the arena itself, leading to a variety of restrictions, among other things:
> 
> - No critical hits can be scored.
> 
> - A Pokémon can take an action to roll around in the mould and coat themselves with it, or alternatively, try to coat their opponent. This changes their type to psychic and grants them access to the moves telekinesis, psychic, psybeam and confusion. If the Pokémon has two types, one type is replaced at random. The mould can be burnt off by repeated use of fire attacks, however.
> 
> - Every three rounds, orbs of bright lights appear near the shattered windows and remain there for two rounds. The blue orb changes a Pokémon's ability to their hidden one for the rest of the match (grabbing it again later reverses the effect), the red orb causes type weaknesses to be ignored (this can be reversed by either Pokémon that grabs the orb later), and the yellow orb allows the holder to choose a team-mate in the PC to switch movepools with (this can also by reversed by the affected Pokémon grabbing the same orb again later). A Pokémon can use up an action to catch an orb and gain the effect. Only one orb may be caught per Pokémon on each appearance.


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED


----------



## Ta1ls

*Ether's Bane*



Ether's Bane said:


> Format: 2v2 singles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 6 days
> Damage Cap: 60%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Evasion
> Arena Description: Ultimate Football Stadium
> 
> No, America, it's "football", not "soccer". :P
> 
> Anyway, how it works is like this: at the start of the battle, the stadium will morph into one of the eleven stadiums on the list at random. Every start of round, it will become another stadium, again chosen at random. Should the battle go beyond eleven rounds, the slate will be wiped clean, and it starts over, again in a random order. At the end of each round, the referee will state which stadium is coming next.
> 
> List of possible stadiums and their effects:
> 
> Parc des Princes: Each Pokemon receives a King's Rock at the start of the round if they aren't already holding an item. The King's Rock disappears at the end of the round.
> Estadio Santiago Bernabeu: If a Pokemon is knocked out while this stadium is active, the trainer will receive twice the usual amount of money for knocking out a Pokemon.
> Estádio do Maracanã: The Pokemon with the lower base Speed gets a +2 boost in Attack and Special Attack at the start of the round. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Old Trafford: All red Pokemon get a +2 Attack boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Juventus Stadium: All black or white Pokemon get a +2 Defense boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Allianz Arena: All Pokemon gain access to the following moves: Flash, Tail Glow, Light Screen, Camouflage, Signal Beam. All Pokemon's movepools will return to normal at the end of the round.
> Signal Iduna Park: All Pokemon which are neither yellow nor black have Intimidate inflicted upon them at the beginning of the round. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Estadio Azteca: Pokemon with hands get a +1 Attack and +1 Special Attack boost. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Estadio del Camp Nou: All red or blue Pokemon get a +1 Attack boost and access to Baton Pass. This effect disappears at the end of the round.
> Luzhniki Stadium: As long as this stadium is active, all Ice-type Pokemon get a 10% power boost in their attacks, while all Grass-type Pokemon get a 10% power reduction.
> Estádio da Luz: As long as this stadium is active, all Electric-type Pokemon get a 10% power boost in their attacks.


CHALLENGE  ACCEPTED


----------



## Byrus

I'll take B411L3B055 vs Ether's Bane.


----------



## sanderidge

hello there *new person noises*

*Format*: 2 v 2
*Style*: Singles 
*DQ*: One week
*Damage Cap*: uh... not really sure where to go with this. 40% seems standard?
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries.
*Arena Description: *Plain Arena
_
A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
_
*Other*: preferably non-terrifying Pokémon, as I'll be going at it with first-stages.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Faorzia said:


> hello there *new person noises*
> 
> *Format*: 2 v 2
> *Style*: Singles
> *DQ*: One week
> *Damage Cap*: uh... not really sure where to go with this. 40% seems standard?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries.
> *Arena Description: *Plain Arena
> _
> A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
> _
> *Other*: preferably non-terrifying Pokémon, as I'll be going at it with first-stages.


I'll accept this :)


----------



## Eifie

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 4v4 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, weather moves, Taunt
> *Arena Description:* Bad Moon Rising
> 
> A spooky courtyard in a spooky castle, long abandoned in the spooky night. In the center, a large fountain sputters with water, providing a handy source for water-type moves. Most prominently, the moon above is doing weird things, the effects of which are as follows (and these disappear whenever the stage fades).
> 
> - Crescent moon: While spooky, this stage causes no odd effects.
> 
> - Full moon: Shining white, the weird energy of this moon will tap into a Pokemon's full potential. As if they were werebeasts, every Pokemon will be temporarily fully evolved, and as such have access to its evolution's movepools and _all_ of its evolution's abilities (Hidden and otherwise) at the same time. If a Pokemon has a branched evolutionary path, the evolution will be chosen at random.
> 
> - Blood moon: Provoked by the savage crimson shade, every Pokemon on the field will be granted +1 attack and +1 special attack. However, each battler has a 5% chance each action of being enraged enough to ignore their command for that action, instead using a random damaging move from its movepool that will cause an additional 2% damage after all other calculations are applied.
> 
> - Blue moon: With this uncommon lunar shade comes an appearance of uncommon luck. All Pokemon will have an additional 10% chance of inflicting a critical hit, similar to if it had used Focus Energy.
> 
> - Lunar eclipse: The eerie alignment of Earth and moon will summon a strange _thing_ from beyond the stars that communicates in pain. To avoid attracting its attention, the battlers must use non-damaging moves for as long as the eclipse is in play.
> 
> - New moon: The arena is thrown into pitch blackness, afflicting every sight-reliant Pokemon with -2 accuracy. Pokemon are much more likely to be startled when confronted, so that every damaging move with no other effect has a 10% chance to cause flinching.
> 
> The battle begins with a crescent moon, and at the end of every round the moon will change to one of the above conditions at random. Also, Cresselia and Darkrai are duking it out above the courtyard, and at the end of every round (but before the moon changes) there is a 50% chance that one of them will have a move misfire, striking one of the battlers. (They aren't affected by the lunar eclipse stage.) Bad Dreams is not considered to be in effect for this battle.


I am sadness about challenge board backlog :C So I'll postpone my reftirement for some other time and pick this one up.


----------



## JackPK

Faorzia said:


> hello there *new person noises*
> 
> *Format*: 2 v 2
> *Style*: Singles
> *DQ*: One week
> *Damage Cap*: uh... not really sure where to go with this. 40% seems standard?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries.
> *Arena Description: *Plain Arena
> _
> A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
> _
> *Other*: preferably non-terrifying Pokémon, as I'll be going at it with first-stages.





Vipera Magnifica said:


> I'll accept this :)


And I'll ref! Thread up in a jiffy.


----------



## Eifie

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Format: 3 vs. 3 Singles
> Style: Set
> DQ time: Seven Days
> Damage Cap: 40%
> No-no Moves: OHKOes (including Perish Song), Attract, Super Fang, Endeavor. Chills limited to 3 per pokémon. Direct Healing (including Pain Split) limited to one / team.
> Arena: *The Inside Out Planet at the Center of the Earth*
> 
> Since the dawn of science, we humans have wondered what lies beneath the thick crusts of solid rock and heavy coats of salty waters that cover our unique home, the Earth. Conservative scientists believe to have figured it all out, that only boiling hot magma stemming from an approximately endless chain of chemical reactions is all that goes on under our feet.
> 
> They would be right, except they're wrong.
> 
> Embark with me on a funkytastic adventure to discover the magical ecosystem that exists at the very center of the Earth, defying both known science and common sense.
> 
> It is a would-be empty sphere, inside which blooms a world of funkiness and wonders, lightened up by multicolored plants of abnormal height and size, feeding off the heat of the magma and giving off kaleidoscopic lights produced by bioluminescence defying the laws of nature. The gravity seems to go outwards, meaning the fighters will always be on safe grounds unless they jump or fly high enough to reach the floor _above_, which is about fifty kilometers away so don't try that.
> 
> What is most interesting about this place, however, is how unconnected it has stayed from the surface. Thus, evolution took an entirely different path, because it had other elements to play with. This makes everything in the Inside Out Planet a little different.
> 
> The battle takes place is near a large lake of violet water surrounded by turquoise plantlife. A ragged path of white and cyan rocks leads to a volcano of the same colors in the distance.
> 
> *The violet water* is imbued with unknown characteristics, and every round spent in it will raise a stat by one stage and lower another by one stage, each one at random, except the effect can't nullify itself. Hitting a pokémon with this water (by Surf, for example) will risk (30% chance) affecting the hit pokémon the same way.
> 
> *The turquoise plantlife* is animated by a mysterious life, and entering in contact with it (either voluntarily or from the effects of a move, like razor leaf) will leave a thin film of its bioluminescent sap on the pokémon. The sap slows the pokémon down (-2 to speed) but grants the ability Illuminate and restores the health of grass-type pokémon by 1% each action. It also attracts local insect life, and a pokémon covered in turquoise sap risks (30% chance) taking 2% bug-type damage at the end each round, unless it finds a way to repel them. It can be washed away fairly easily, though.
> 
> *The white rocks* are sharp, pointy and covered in a fine glittery powder. Entering in contact with them (either by accident or from a move like rock throw) will cause an additional 2% fairy-typed damage and may (15% chance) grant the ability Pixilate.
> 
> What is most interesting here though is the wildlife. Pokémon have evolved in a completely different way, though it is possible to use a Pokédex and identify their types. For now, all we see are enormous, long necked mammals foraging the depths of the violet lake, along with their careless youngs. They might attack if provoked, but for now they seem peaceful. Our pokédex tells us they are Water / Normal -types, so the moves they use are to be of those types.
> 
> *To the referee:* The rest of the wildlife will show up randomly at the end of the rounds and through the sole imagination of the referee. They have to be fairly expansive in their description, but the battlers may use it as they see fit. As with the long-necked mammals, they have a known type and might use attacks of this type that fits with their physique. They can have _very funky_ effects such as granting a new ability / type.
> 
> BEHOLD THE BATTLE OF THE UNKNOWN


Heh, why not? I'll take this one too. Man, I'm going to be kicking myself in a few days' time...


----------



## Superbird

I think I'll take Byrus vs B411L3B055.


----------



## Keldeo

I'll pick up TruetoCheese vs. Birdy (who's still Superbird on the db, by the by.) Also, I have a slot open and really want to try this, so an open challenge:

*Format:* 3v3 triple
*Style:* heartbreakingly chaotic, probably
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Super Fang, Perish Song, direct healing except Chill, moves that require nonpresent natural resources
*Arena Description:* Driftveil Drawbridge. Its attributes aren't anything spectacular, but it will be able to accommodate most first-stage Pokemon; Driftveil authorities have asked that the battlers use only first-stage or non-evolving Pokemon to limit the inevitable damage to the bridge. After adultlike and responsible negotiation with Unovan leaders that did not leverage Asber's reputation for gleeful havoc-wreaking and arena destruction in any way, the bridge will be evacuated and water and air traffic will be barred from passing through on the day of the battle, leaving it open to chaos!

However, the passage of wild Pokemon can't as easily be restricted. Ducklett and Swanna do often pass overhead, as well as the occasional Charizard (don't ask me what they're doing here), resulting in a variety of combat effects. Thus, at the end of each round, one of the following things will happen:

10%: A Charizard flies by and hits every battler for 5% damage.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Muscle Wing, increasing one (random) battler's Attack by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Resist Wing, increasing one battler's Defense by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Genius Wing, increasing one battler's Special Attack by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Clever Wing, increasing one battler's Special Defense by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds a Swift Wing, increasing one battler's Speed by two stages for the next round.
10%: A Swanna sheds an Energy Wing, restoring one battler's energy by 5%.
10%: A Ducklett sheds a Health Wing, restoring one battler's health by 5%.
20%: A Ducklett sheds three Pretty Wings, raising all the stats of three random battlers (excluding Accuracy and Evasion - think Ominous Wind boosts) by one stage. Meanwhile, Charles the heartbreaker rides the wind on the shore and piercingly gazes at the battle with his piercing gaze, lowering the remaining battlers' stats by one stage. If there are fewer than three battlers remaining, each takes one wing and Charles leaves.

Finally, if the drawbridge is damaged, e.g. with area-effect attacks, Clay's Excadrill with infinite experience will immediately interrupt the battle and use Iron Head on the offending battler(s). At the end of the round in which this penalty is activated for the fifth time, the Excadrill will use Iron Head three times on every battler in retaliation before fainting of exhaustion and not interfering again.

*Additional Rules:* Triple battles restrict the targeting of moves: Pokemon can only target those adjacent to them, barring certain exceptions, meaning that the order in which Pokemon are sent out matters. In addition, Pokemon to the left and right may also *shift* instead of using a move on their action, resulting in their position being swapped with the Pokemon currently in the center. Shifting has 0 priority and, for ASB, boosts the power of Pursuit. (More on shifting here.) I think that's everything that matters, but the ref and challenge accepter may want to skim the rest of the Triple Battle page just in case.


----------



## warpedplant

I think I'll take Keledo's challenge. Even though i have no expierience with triple battles whatsoever. Oh boy.


----------



## Birdcrest

*Format:* 2vs2 Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct healing (including Chill), Perish Song
*Arena Description:* A field
A ordinary field. Nothing is unusual about it.
*Additional Rules:* Un-evolved Pokemon only


----------



## Zero Moment

Birdcrest said:


> *Format:* 2vs2 Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct healing (including Chill), Perish Song
> *Arena Description:* A field
> A ordinary field. Nothing is unusual about it.
> *Additional Rules:* Un-evolved Pokemon only


I'll accept this.


----------



## Barubu

*Waves like a friend you haven't seen in 3 years*

*Format:* 2v2 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Perish Song, 3 Chills/Pokemon
*Arena Description:* Pokemon Stadium atop a Walmart
A generic, 1000 sq.ft. Pokemon stadium sits atop a Walmart department store. Flying/Levitating Pokemon may fly 50 ft outside the perimeter of the stadium/roof, at which point the hustle and bustle of the surrounding Piggly Wiggly's have created a barrier around the Arena.


----------



## Wargle

Barubu said:


> *Waves like a friend you haven't seen in 3 years*
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Perish Song, 3 Chills/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Pokemon Stadium atop a Walmart
> A generic, 1000 sq.ft. Pokemon stadium sits atop a Walmart department store. Flying/Levitating Pokemon may fly 50 ft outside the perimeter of the stadium/roof, at which point the hustle and bustle of the surrounding Piggly Wiggly's have created a barrier around the Arena.


I need a battle, I can take this challenge :p


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> I'll pick up TruetoCheese vs. Birdy (who's still Superbird on the db, by the by.) Also, I have a slot open and really want to try this, so an open challenge:
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 triple
> *Style:* heartbreakingly chaotic, probably
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Super Fang, Perish Song, direct healing except Chill, moves that require nonpresent natural resources
> *Arena Description:* Driftveil Drawbridge. Its attributes aren't anything spectacular, but it will be able to accommodate most first-stage Pokemon; Driftveil authorities have asked that the battlers use only first-stage or non-evolving Pokemon to limit the inevitable damage to the bridge. After adultlike and responsible negotiation with Unovan leaders that did not leverage Asber's reputation for gleeful havoc-wreaking and arena destruction in any way, the bridge will be evacuated and water and air traffic will be barred from passing through on the day of the battle, leaving it open to chaos!
> 
> However, the passage of wild Pokemon can't as easily be restricted. Ducklett and Swanna do often pass overhead, as well as the occasional Charizard (don't ask me what they're doing here), resulting in a variety of combat effects. Thus, at the end of each round, one of the following things will happen:
> 
> 10%: A Charizard flies by and hits every battler for 5% damage.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds a Muscle Wing, increasing one (random) battler's Attack by two stages for the next round.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds a Resist Wing, increasing one battler's Defense by two stages for the next round.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds a Genius Wing, increasing one battler's Special Attack by two stages for the next round.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds a Clever Wing, increasing one battler's Special Defense by two stages for the next round.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds a Swift Wing, increasing one battler's Speed by two stages for the next round.
> 10%: A Swanna sheds an Energy Wing, restoring one battler's energy by 5%.
> 10%: A Ducklett sheds a Health Wing, restoring one battler's health by 5%.
> 20%: A Ducklett sheds three Pretty Wings, raising all the stats of three random battlers (excluding Accuracy and Evasion - think Ominous Wind boosts) by one stage. Meanwhile, Charles the heartbreaker rides the wind on the shore and piercingly gazes at the battle with his piercing gaze, lowering the remaining battlers' stats by one stage. If there are fewer than three battlers remaining, each takes one wing and Charles leaves.
> 
> Finally, if the drawbridge is damaged, e.g. with area-effect attacks, Clay's Excadrill with infinite experience will immediately interrupt the battle and use Iron Head on the offending battler(s). At the end of the round in which this penalty is activated for the fifth time, the Excadrill will use Iron Head three times on every battler in retaliation before fainting of exhaustion and not interfering again.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Triple battles restrict the targeting of moves: Pokemon can only target those adjacent to them, barring certain exceptions, meaning that the order in which Pokemon are sent out matters. In addition, Pokemon to the left and right may also *shift* instead of using a move on their action, resulting in their position being swapped with the Pokemon currently in the center. Shifting has 0 priority and, for ASB, boosts the power of Pursuit. (More on shifting here.) I think that's everything that matters, but the ref and challenge accepter may want to skim the rest of the Triple Battle page just in case.


I can no longer resist the urge to ref this... RIP my future tournament battle


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*Arena:* Jolly Roger’s Bay/The Belly of the Beast/Davy Jones’s Poop Chute Slip ‘N’ Slide
*Format:* 3v3 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves/Statuses:* OHKOs, infatuation and confusion, direct healing moves restricted to one per team, Chill limited to 3 per Pokémon, Endeavor.

*Arena Description:* 

Arr, me hearties! Welcome to the one and only Jolly Roger’s Bay, the swashbucklin’est place in the Seven Seas. The Pirrrrrate Council has decided to extend an invitation to two lucky Asberrrians to come fight in our lovely trrrade hub. Of course, we recognize the threat Asberrrians pose to our safety, so we took a nice big insurance policy on ourrrr town. We’ve also decided not to evacuate because we’re pirrrates and we love ourselves a good brawl! 

The two lucky Trainers will fight on the eponymous Jolly Roger. Its dock has been closed off on all four sides by platforms so all the swashbucklers can see the action. Because of this, the ship’s rocking will be minimal. Remember that the Jolly Roger is made out of wood. Also, attacks that involve earth such as Earthquake and Earth Power won’t be as effective. Rock-typed attacks will work because of the seafloor being littered with rocks.

Be aware, however…

_Dangers lurk in Jolly Roger’s Bay._

At the end of the fifth round (or after the ship has been brutally wrecked), Davy Jone’s Beast, better known as Nelly, will eat the boat and the Trainers. Once inside the maw of the Beast, they will fall into the digestive juices which are, incredibly, noncorrosive. A  Pokémon can stand in the acid no problem. Near the exit of the stomach there is a garish neon sign that reads, “DAVY JONE’S POOP CHUTE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE”.  At the beginning of the third round inside Nelly, a speaker lodged in her esophagus will announce “LET’S GO ON THE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE!” The contents of the stomach will empty into the Slip ‘N’ Slide, where Pokémon will still attack as usual. The Trainers will be finally exit Nelly to find that they are suspended in the air; they will begin their descent to Jolly Roger’s Bay and continue their fight in a random spot of the port, with Nelly coming around every fifth round.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

My pending battle with pathos has been changed to a 2v2 battle, just fyi. It's been sitting there for about three months, so maybe now it will be more appealing to a ref.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> My pending battle with pathos has been changed to a 2v2 battle, just fyi. It's been sitting there for about three months, so maybe now it will be more appealing to a ref.


Aww, I so want to take this, but I'm going to have four battles already once the tournament round starts. :C Here's a guarantee that I'll pick this up once one of my other battles ends, if it's still here then.


----------



## Totodile

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles
> 
> Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.
> 
> This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as damage is concerned, but they share weather conditions, and moves that would ordinarily bypass Substitute can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.
> 
> If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.
> 
> Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.





Zero Moment said:


> I'll take that.


I need to ref more and this looks delightfully chaotic, so I'll nab this one!


----------



## Zhorken

Ref test battle for Barubu.  Needs one mentoring ref and one other battler, as always.



Spoiler: The usual arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for Barubu.  Needs one mentoring ref and one other battler, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The usual arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Ooh, I wanna mentor!


----------



## Wargle

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for Barubu.  Needs one mentoring ref and one other battler, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The usual arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


and I'll battle, why not


----------



## Totodile

Barubu said:


> *Waves like a friend you haven't seen in 3 years*
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Perish Song, 3 Chills/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* Pokemon Stadium atop a Walmart
> A generic, 1000 sq.ft. Pokemon stadium sits atop a Walmart department store. Flying/Levitating Pokemon may fly 50 ft outside the perimeter of the stadium/roof, at which point the hustle and bustle of the surrounding Piggly Wiggly's have created a barrier around the Arena.





Wargle said:


> I need a battle, I can take this challenge :p


I'll pick up this one too, because why not?


----------



## Meowth

Reposting this challenge from forever ago on the off chance there actually are at least two people who've played Bastion around here

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 34%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct healing limited to 2/Pokémon, Chill limited to 5/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* the Bastion

If you found yourself among a mere handful of survivors in the shattered remnants of a post-apocalyptic fantasy world, what would your first priority be? Searching for survivors? Hunting down the origin of this tragedy? Or just duking it out with your bizarre monster-pets right there in the middle of the world's last remaining safe haven? If you answered anything but the third option, you don't know the people of Asber. Fortunately, with nothing better to do but monologue until the Kid returns with cores, Rucks has agreed to allow this inapropos tomfoolery, with the caveat that no harm comes to his precious Bastion.

The Bastion is a large chunk of land suspended in the midst of a void spanning as far as the eye can see, and the battle is held in the plaza to the south around the central Monument. (Any Pokémon cast into the void is dropped back onto the arena moments later.) For the purposes of this battle the earth it is composed of is a few metres thick, deep enough for a very small Pokémon to Dig a tunnel through it without falling through and to facilitate most Ground-type moves. The Foundations to the sides are all empty, save for the one siting the Bastion's Distillery. In a show of traditional Caelondian hospitality, Rucks has urged the trainers to help themselves to its contents, although he can only spare one serving of each of the spirits that survived. When a Pokémon is sent out, it must be assigned two of the remaining spirits from the Distillery to imbibe, which confer various passive bonuses upon them for the duration of the battle. Its contents and their effects are thus:


*Squirt Cider:* raises the drinker's max health to 110%.
*Black Rye:* raises the drinker's max energy to 110%.
*Lifewine:* when the drinker's health is reduced to 0%, it does not faint, and its health is restored to 10%. Only activates once.
*Stabsinthe:* when struck by a contact move, the drinker deals 1% damage in retaliation.
*Leechade:* the drinker recovers 1% health from each physical attack it deals.
*Cham-pain:* all attacks used by or against the drinker have their final damage raised by 2%.
*Werewhiskey:* doubles critical hit chance under 33% health. Stacks with any and all other crit ratio boosts.
*Whale Ale:* doubles the drinker's STAB bonus (stacks with Adaptability).
Lastly, the Monument the Pokémon are battling around is very delicate, and the only chance of restoring the destroyed world to its former glory. As such, Rucks will react very severely to any damage inflicted to it. Ranged attacks that pass through the middle of the arena or miss have a 30% chance to strike the Monument, and moves affecting the entire arena will always do so. When this happens, Rucks will rush to its defense by taking a potshot at the offending Pokémon with his Army Carbine (dealing 5% Steel damage) or siccing one of the Bastion's pets on it (either a Squirt for 2% typeless damage, an Anklegator for 5% Ground damage, a mechanical Pyth for 10% Steel damage with a 30% chance of inflicting a burn, or a Pecker for 3% Flying damage). The specific retort he chooses is randomly determined, each having an equal chance of being selected.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

here's a free win against a noob with a team full of pokes with horrible band puns as names

*Format:* 2vs2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, perish song
*Arena Description:* A nondescript, plain stretch of grassland. It has a few wild flowers here and there but otherwise has no distinguishing landmarks. It's probably really good stargazing material though.
*Additional Rules:* i mean you _can_ go all out and demolish me but maybe you could be merciful and use first-stage babies like i am i mean i dunno just do your thing i guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Zexion

Ulqi-chan said:


> here's a free win against a noob with a team full of pokes with horrible band puns as names
> 
> *Format:* 2vs2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healing, perish song
> *Arena Description:* A nondescript, plain stretch of grassland. It has a few wild flowers here and there but otherwise has no distinguishing landmarks. It's probably really good stargazing material though.
> *Additional Rules:* i mean you _can_ go all out and demolish me but maybe you could be merciful and use first-stage babies like i am i mean i dunno just do your thing i guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I'll take this. All the first stages!


----------



## DarkAura

Challenge for Ulqi-chan, let's do this

*Format:* 3vs3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Let's say, one week?
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, everything else is fine
*Arena Description:* The Abandoned Warehouse

No one's used this warehouse consistently for a good five years. Oh sure, some people have tried getting it to be usable again, but they've all failed. Doesn't help how the warehouse became _really_ dangerous almost immediately after abandonment. It's a large and surprisingly open arena, which makes no freaking sense considering the warehouse wasn't even used by a lot of people to begin with. Sometimes, the rotting ceiling with drop chunks of wood over the arena. And by sometimes, I mean every three turns. There's a 10% chance each Pokemon will get hit, causing them to lose 2% of health.

*Additional Rules:* N/A


----------



## Ulqi-chan

DarkAura said:


> Challenge for Ulqi-chan, let's do this
> 
> *Format:* 3vs3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Let's say, one week?
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, everything else is fine
> *Arena Description:* The Abandoned Warehouse
> 
> No one's used this warehouse consistently for a good five years. Oh sure, some people have tried getting it to be usable again, but they've all failed. Doesn't help how the warehouse became _really_ dangerous almost immediately after abandonment. It's a large and surprisingly open arena, which makes no freaking sense considering the warehouse wasn't even used by a lot of people to begin with. Sometimes, the rotting ceiling with drop chunks of wood over the arena. And by sometimes, I mean every three turns. There's a 10% chance each Pokemon will get hit, causing them to lose 2% of health.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* N/A


lordy loo another free battle for someone
accepted though :>


----------



## Skyman

I liek Squirtles said:


> *Arena:* Jolly Roger’s Bay/The Belly of the Beast/Davy Jones’s Poop Chute Slip ‘N’ Slide
> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves/Statuses:* OHKOs, infatuation and confusion, direct healing moves restricted to one per team, Chill limited to 3 per Pokémon, Endeavor.
> 
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> Arr, me hearties! Welcome to the one and only Jolly Roger’s Bay, the swashbucklin’est place in the Seven Seas. The Pirrrrrate Council has decided to extend an invitation to two lucky Asberrrians to come fight in our lovely trrrade hub. Of course, we recognize the threat Asberrrians pose to our safety, so we took a nice big insurance policy on ourrrr town. We’ve also decided not to evacuate because we’re pirrrates and we love ourselves a good brawl!
> 
> The two lucky Trainers will fight on the eponymous Jolly Roger. Its dock has been closed off on all four sides by platforms so all the swashbucklers can see the action. Because of this, the ship’s rocking will be minimal. Remember that the Jolly Roger is made out of wood. Also, attacks that involve earth such as Earthquake and Earth Power won’t be as effective. Rock-typed attacks will work because of the seafloor being littered with rocks.
> 
> Be aware, however…
> 
> _Dangers lurk in Jolly Roger’s Bay._
> 
> At the end of the fifth round (or after the ship has been brutally wrecked), Davy Jone’s Beast, better known as Nelly, will eat the boat and the Trainers. Once inside the maw of the Beast, they will fall into the digestive juices which are, incredibly, noncorrosive. A  Pokémon can stand in the acid no problem. Near the exit of the stomach there is a garish neon sign that reads, “DAVY JONE’S POOP CHUTE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE”.  At the beginning of the third round inside Nelly, a speaker lodged in her esophagus will announce “LET’S GO ON THE SLIP ‘N’ SLIDE!” The contents of the stomach will empty into the Slip ‘N’ Slide, where Pokémon will still attack as usual. The Trainers will be finally exit Nelly to find that they are suspended in the air; they will begin their descent to Jolly Roger’s Bay and continue their fight in a random spot of the port, with Nelly coming around every fifth round.





Sangfroidish said:


> Reposting this challenge from forever ago on the off chance there actually are at least two people who've played Bastion around here
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 10 days
> *Damage Cap:* 34%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct healing limited to 2/Pokémon, Chill limited to 5/Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* the Bastion
> 
> If you found yourself among a mere handful of survivors in the shattered remnants of a post-apocalyptic fantasy world, what would your first priority be? Searching for survivors? Hunting down the origin of this tragedy? Or just duking it out with your bizarre monster-pets right there in the middle of the world's last remaining safe haven? If you answered anything but the third option, you don't know the people of Asber. Fortunately, with nothing better to do but monologue until the Kid returns with cores, Rucks has agreed to allow this inapropos tomfoolery, with the caveat that no harm comes to his precious Bastion.
> 
> The Bastion is a large chunk of land suspended in the midst of a void spanning as far as the eye can see, and the battle is held in the plaza to the south around the central Monument. (Any Pokémon cast into the void is dropped back onto the arena moments later.) For the purposes of this battle the earth it is composed of is a few metres thick, deep enough for a very small Pokémon to Dig a tunnel through it without falling through and to facilitate most Ground-type moves. The Foundations to the sides are all empty, save for the one siting the Bastion's Distillery. In a show of traditional Caelondian hospitality, Rucks has urged the trainers to help themselves to its contents, although he can only spare one serving of each of the spirits that survived. When a Pokémon is sent out, it must be assigned two of the remaining spirits from the Distillery to imbibe, which confer various passive bonuses upon them for the duration of the battle. Its contents and their effects are thus:
> 
> 
> *Squirt Cider:* raises the drinker's max health to 110%.
> *Black Rye:* raises the drinker's max energy to 110%.
> *Lifewine:* when the drinker's health is reduced to 0%, it does not faint, and its health is restored to 10%. Only activates once.
> *Stabsinthe:* when struck by a contact move, the drinker deals 1% damage in retaliation.
> *Leechade:* the drinker recovers 1% health from each physical attack it deals.
> *Cham-pain:* all attacks used by or against the drinker have their final damage raised by 2%.
> *Werewhiskey:* doubles critical hit chance under 33% health. Stacks with any and all other crit ratio boosts.
> *Whale Ale:* doubles the drinker's STAB bonus (stacks with Adaptability).
> Lastly, the Monument the Pokémon are battling around is very delicate, and the only chance of restoring the destroyed world to its former glory. As such, Rucks will react very severely to any damage inflicted to it. Ranged attacks that pass through the middle of the arena or miss have a 30% chance to strike the Monument, and moves affecting the entire arena will always do so. When this happens, Rucks will rush to its defense by taking a potshot at the offending Pokémon with his Army Carbine (dealing 5% Steel damage) or siccing one of the Bastion's pets on it (either a Squirt for 2% typeless damage, an Anklegator for 5% Ground damage, a mechanical Pyth for 10% Steel damage with a 30% chance of inflicting a burn, or a Pecker for 3% Flying damage). The specific retort he chooses is randomly determined, each having an equal chance of being selected.


I'll take on both of these challenges.


----------



## Skyman

I'll take Birdcrest vs Zero Moment and Ulqi-chan vs Zexion. If another ref could please open up the battles on the database (since I'm not in there quite yet), I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JackPK

pathos said:


> This challence is for VM. c:
> 
> Format: 2 vs 2 doubles
> Style: Set
> DQ: 1 week
> Damage Cap: 45%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Attract, OHKO's, direct-healing moves
> Arena Description: Atlantis
> 
> Although most likely not the real Atlantis, the drowned city of Atlantis in which this battle takes place shares a frightening amount with its namesake. The fact that both ended up underwater, for example - and that both were tremendously prosperous beforehand. The city was so well-built that most of its buildings have not been too badly harmed, even at such great depths; rust and algae coat the majority of the structures, sure, and sponges grow on the smaller houses, but towards the upper limits of the buildings things look shockingly pristine. Since most of the city is made of skyscrapers - thousands of feet high on average, towering way above the miniature houses below and many made of pure glass, made hard enough that many of the walls remain intact; here and there, the tallest of skyscrapers was made of actual diamond, and nothing has managed to corrode those. This leads to quiet a beautiful underwater view.
> 
> Of course, so far underwater - the tallest of skyscrapers being nearly 3,000 feet tall and still not even nearing the surface of the ocean - none of this would, normally, be seen. No sunlight reaches this far down, and the fish and pokemon are all used to darkness. This is one of the most brilliant aspects of Atlantis: it's a city of light.
> 
> Each of the skyscrapers is topped with a lightningrod, acting much like the pokemon ability. The rods are connected to dozens of gemstones fitted into the building walls, making it appear as if the buildings themselves glow. Since, of course, lightning doesn't often strike so deep below the surface, it's common courtesy for pokemon to come by and flash a thunder wave or two to light up the area.
> 
> Since Atlantis is nearly always bathed in light, it's considered poor hunting grounds - and by the same means, great protection for young. It's a rare day to not find tiny newborn chinchou flitting about, or a wailmer hiding in one of the taller skyscrapers, holding its breath before it needs to return to the surface.
> 
> Additional Rules: For the duration of this battle, a protective force-field has been erected surrounding Atlantis. The field lets in/out all but living creatures, so pokemon that need to breathe will not be able to get through and reach the surface (meaning yes, they will suffocate). Pokemon that are generally known to dwell in water will be able to hold their breath for as long as the battle takes place.
> 
> The lightning-rods that cover the multiple towers will attract all electric attacks towards them, making electric attacks (aside from those that are self-directed) useless.
> 
> All attacks used by water-type pokemon do 1% more damage and cost 1% less energy; attacks used by pokemon not used to being in water do 1% less damage and cost 1% more energy.


This poor lonely challenge has been sitting around unreffed for so long that it makes me cry. Come here, neglected little challenge. I shall ref you even though you are doubles and thus will probably make me cry anyway.


----------



## Keldeo

Challenge for Eifie!

*Format:* 3v3 rotation
*Style:* hypercute
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
*Arena Description:*

N's Room!

There's cute music playing and there are cute toys lying around and all that cute stuff. HIGHLIGHTS INCLUDE: a basketball net, a train set, a box of miscellaneous toys, and this weird slidey thing. See video.

*Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other). Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they play _really_ rough.

Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.

*On Statuses*: Confusion can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (excluding self-inflicted confusion from moves like Thrash) and the confused Pokémon will hit itself in confusion on its next action, then be cured of the condition. Infatuation can be inflicted as most once on each Pokémon and will last for a maximum of three actions. Sleep can be inflicted at most once on each Pokémon (barring self-inflicted sleep from Rest) and lasts for two actions maximum.

Also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> Challenge for Eifie!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 rotation
> *Style:* hypercute
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned Moves:* NONE, YO
> *Arena Description:* N's Room!
> *Additional Rules:* In the rotation format, three Pokemon are on each side at once, but only one is battling (the other two are playing with each other.) Up to once per round, at the beginning of any action, a trainer can choose to rotate their active Pokemon for one inactive one, costing both 2% energy, but any Pokemon that's unable to move under its own power can't rotate, either in or out. All inactive Pokemon lose 5% health and energy at the end of each round, in addition to misc. other damage, because they just play that rough.
> 
> Keldeo will be using Lover Man, Olé! Olé! the Swinub, Sonya (Nevermynd) the Pichu, and Rosmarinus Marie of Silvervine the "Ralts" (she'll devolve for the fight). Eifie will be using Little Thief the Surskit, Kadabra's Lucky Charm of Banbi the Litwick, and Tassorosso the King of Boo Foo Woo.


omg Keldeo you left the question mark in, also uh I need to add the additional rules for attraction, sleep, and confusion. but I suppose this challenge seems acceptable, so I shall take it.

(also we should describe N's room, to)


----------



## Totodile

A challenge for Sangfroidish!

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split
*Arena Description:* The Type Cycler

A weird, cube-shaped room with walls that flicker all kinds of colors. At the end of every round, the lights come alive and descend upon the battling Pokemon, giving them each a randomly assigned new type. Single-typed Pokemon become double-typed, while double-typed Pokemon have their types shift over. In addition, they receive access to the movepool of a random Pokemon of their new type _in addition to_ their original movepool; this new movepool vanishes from their knowledge when the new type is no longer present.

For example, a Fennekin and a Litleo are battling. They keep their original movepools throughout the battle.

- The first round ends, and new types are given: Fennekin becomes Fire/Dragon, gaining access to Shelgon's movepool, and Litleo becomes Normal/Ground, gaining access to Dugtrio's movepool.
- The second round ends: Fennekin becomes Dragon/Grass and has Shelgon's and Exeggcute's movepools; Litleo becomes Ground/Psychic and has Dugtrio's and Deoxys's movepools.
- The third round ends: Fennekin becomes Grass/Fighting and has Exeggcute's and Hitmonlee's movepools; Litleo becomes Psychic/Fire and has Deoxys's and Magby's movepools.
- Etc.


----------



## Meowth

Totodile said:


> A challenge for Sangfroidish!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split
> *Arena Description:* The Type Cycler
> 
> A weird, cube-shaped room with walls that flicker all kinds of colors. At the end of every round, the lights come alive and descend upon the battling Pokemon, giving them each a randomly assigned new type. Single-typed Pokemon become double-typed, while double-typed Pokemon have their types shift over. In addition, they receive access to the movepool of a random Pokemon of their new type _in addition to_ their original movepool; this new movepool vanishes from their knowledge when the new type is no longer present.
> 
> For example, a Fennekin and a Litleo are battling. They keep their original movepools throughout the battle.
> 
> - The first round ends, and new types are given: Fennekin becomes Fire/Dragon, gaining access to Shelgon's movepool, and Litleo becomes Normal/Ground, gaining access to Dugtrio's movepool.
> - The second round ends: Fennekin becomes Dragon/Grass and has Shelgon's and Exeggcute's movepools; Litleo becomes Ground/Psychic and has Dugtrio's and Deoxys's movepools.
> - The third round ends: Fennekin becomes Grass/Fighting and has Exeggcute's and Hitmonlee's movepools; Litleo becomes Psychic/Fire and has Deoxys's and Magby's movepools.
> - Etc.


That sounds hellishly overcomplicated. I'd be delighted to accept.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll ref Sangfroidish vs. Totodile.  I do love some good old fashioned chaos.


----------



## Totodile

DarkAura said:


> Challenge for Ulqi-chan, let's do this
> 
> *Format:* 3vs3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Let's say, one week?
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, everything else is fine
> *Arena Description:* The Abandoned Warehouse
> 
> No one's used this warehouse consistently for a good five years. Oh sure, some people have tried getting it to be usable again, but they've all failed. Doesn't help how the warehouse became _really_ dangerous almost immediately after abandonment. It's a large and surprisingly open arena, which makes no freaking sense considering the warehouse wasn't even used by a lot of people to begin with. Sometimes, the rotting ceiling with drop chunks of wood over the arena. And by sometimes, I mean every three turns. There's a 10% chance each Pokemon will get hit, causing them to lose 2% of health.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* N/A





Ulqi-chan said:


> lordy loo another free battle for someone
> accepted though :>


I'll take this one!


----------



## sanderidge

Imma be super boring and re-use my last challenge because I just wanna battle again ahahah

*Format*: 2 v 2 singles
*Style*: Set 
*DQ*: One week
*Damage Cap*: 40% 
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries; chills 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description: *Plain Arena
_
A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
_
*Other*: re-posting the same challenge is okay, right? just boring and possibly generally frowned upon??


----------



## Keldeo

Open challenge!

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs. edit: also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.
*Arena Description:* Outside the Nacrene City Gym, which doubles as a museum and library; entering it during the battle is forbidden. Many Nacrene citizens and some of the gym trainers, Pokemon in tow, have gathered to watch the match. The arena itself is fairly simple: the city's main road and some side streets made of brick continue onto a breathtaking view of a lot of trees. To the direct west of the building is Cafe Warehouse, with its Wednesday specials and avant-garde musicians, while the Nacrene Pokemon Center and several studio/warehouses are located just south of the battle.

*Additional Rules:* This battle features "Battle Lenorena" rules, inspired by the Battle Korrina rules of the Kalosian tournament's third round. As such, this battle features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

In the spirit of the Kalos tournament, several score-increasing bonuses, called Nasteries (Nacrene Masteries), can be acquired based on each Pokemon's battle performance. If a Pokemon fulfills a Nastery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie. The Nasteries that the Battle Lenorena uses aren't quite those of the Kalos tournament, though, as they opt to "embrace the city's trendy, hip atmosphere" with "alternative bonus criteria," detailed below. In addition, rather than having the trainers choose, three set Nasteries will apply for each bout.

Bout one will apply the following Nasteries:
*Moving Master*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring lots of movement.
*Mentalist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that were either in the special category or affected a Special stat (Flatter or Fake Tears, for example).
*Skillet Striker*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most Fire and Water moves.

Bout two will apply the following Nasteries:
*Efficiency Expeller*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most energy in the bout. Restored energy doesn't count.
*Setpiece Specialist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring natural resources. Moves whose flavor interpretations could vary with regard to this, like Substitute, don't count. During this bout, grass, rocks, sand, and any other necessary materials will magically sprout from the air for use, and the battlers will have access to enough of Cafe Warehouse's Soda Pop to use moves requiring water.
*Plagiarism Pawner*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that call other moves (Sleep Talk, Copycat, Metronome, Nature Power, etc.)

Bout three will apply the following Nasteries:
*Daredevil's Advocate*: Awarded to the Pokemon who had the most stat drops at the end of this bout, measured like Set-Up Specialist (-6 Attack and +2 Defense gives a total of -4, etc. Any sum above 0 counts as 0, so +2 Attack and -1 Defense would tie with +6 Attack.)
*Own Worst Frenemy*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the fewest healing moves, including Chill and indirect healing.
*Obstinate Hors d'Oeuvres*: Awarded to the Pokemon who did the least damage to their opponent in the first round of this bout.


----------



## Wargle

Faorzia said:


> Imma be super boring and re-use my last challenge because I just wanna battle again ahahah
> 
> *Format*: 2 v 2 singles
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: One week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO and direct recoveries; chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description: *Plain Arena
> _
> A simple place for a simple battle, the open-air Plain Arena has little foreseeable restriction on what might or might not happen there. The arena is mostly soft grass over tunnelable dirt, with stones and even boulders here and there that can be summoned for Rock-type attacks. A small lake comfortable for non-gigas water-bound Pokémon shines beside the field. The place smells vaguely of abstract things like young Trainers and hope, and has no special effects on the battle.
> _
> *Other*: re-posting the same challenge is okay, right? just boring and possibly generally frowned upon??


I'll take this


----------



## The Omskivar

An open challenge!

*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
*Arena Description:*A Bone Garden

Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.

At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:

1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.

At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.
*Additional Rules:* nope!


----------



## The Omskivar

I'll take Faorzia v. Wargle, thread up in a little while I need to buy a pillow


----------



## Totodile

The Omskivar said:


> An open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 4v4 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Attract, Super Fang, direct recovery, Pain Split, Chills restricted to 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Description:*A Bone Garden
> 
> Rather than somewhere far across the Kingdom, reachable through only some daring adventuring, this battle takes place right in an adventurer's backyard--in the middle of their bone garden.  Grown from a packet of dragon's teeth, carefully tended, the garden consists of a large patch of skeleton bones, growing from the ground.  The irrigation system could be tapped into for a water source, with a bit of effort, but there is no place for aquatic Pokemon here.  This isn't a graveyard, mind you, just a simple home garden, with a unique crop.
> 
> At the beginning of each round, a skeleton will unearth itself near each Pokemon's current position.  There are five types of skeleton, and there is an equal chance of each skeleton appearing to either battler; however, one Pokemon can not roll the same skeleton twice in a row.  Identifiable by what they are wearing, these skeletons will spend the round assisting their respective battlers:
> 
> 1. The *Skeletal Warrior*, with his rusty sword and shield, will lower the opponent's Attack until the end of the round, as if it had the ability Intimidate.  Each action, it will then strike the opponent for a typeless 2% damage.
> 2. The *Skeletal Cleric*, with his tattered mitre and flail, will strike the opponent with holy light for 2% Fire-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will bless its battler with 5% HP.
> 3. The *Skeletal Wizard*, with his gnarled wooden staff, will strike the opponent with blasts of cold air for 2% Ice-type damage (accounting for weakness and resistance) each action.  At the end of the round, it will restore 5% energy.
> 4. The *Skeletal Rogue*, with his black cloak and pair of knives, will hide both itself, an illusory copy of itself, and its battler under cardboard boxes, effectively creating two Double Team clones for its battler which disappear at the end of the round.  These clones can only be destroyed by actual attacks, not simple tricks like rain or looking for shadows.
> 5. The *Skeletal Buddy,*with his T-shirt reading "The Weasel," is your best friend.  He's got your back. Whether you need to teach your small-town relatives to open their minds, to show an unfrozen caveman how to fit in in this modern world, or to figure out how to get out of jury duty and into the army, he's your man.  The Skeletal Buddy acts as a 4% HP Substitute for its battler until the end of the round.
> 
> At the center of the garden is a Humongous Buried Skull.  If hit by a poorly-aimed attack or a widespread attack, there is a 20% chance that the Skulldozer will unearth itself and bring a world of pain to the offending Pokemon, Skulldozing it for 10% typeless damage.
> *Additional Rules:* nope!


I need more skeletons in my life, so I'll answer this challenge!


----------



## Eifie

I am sad that Skyman has been back for a few weeks and taken on some battles to ref but hasn't gotten a chance to be in a battle yet. :C Unfortunately I'm too burnt out from reffing right now to take on a 3v3 and what even is bastion, but *I will offer $100* (in asbux) to the first ref to take on one of his battles! Because I am Rich, and can throw that money around. Hopefully this will help!


----------



## The Omskivar

Well I can't reasonably turn down $100 asbux, so I'll try my hand at the Bastion.  Thread up momentarily


----------



## Meowth

I just realised I forgot to include any mention of the post-like-Rucks bonus in the repost, heh. Consider it still valid though, because that'd be glorious.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Keldeo said:


> Open challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs. edit: also, Trick Room doesn't affect command order.
> *Arena Description:* Outside the Nacrene City Gym, which doubles as a museum and library; entering it during the battle is forbidden. Many Nacrene citizens and some of the gym trainers, Pokemon in tow, have gathered to watch the match. The arena itself is fairly simple: the city's main road and some side streets made of brick continue onto a breathtaking view of a lot of trees. To the direct west of the building is Cafe Warehouse, with its Wednesday specials and avant-garde musicians, while the Nacrene Pokemon Center and several studio/warehouses are located just south of the battle.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* This battle features "Battle Lenorena" rules, inspired by the Battle Korrina rules of the Kalosian tournament's third round. As such, this battle features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.
> 
> In the spirit of the Kalos tournament, several score-increasing bonuses, called Nasteries (Nacrene Masteries), can be acquired based on each Pokemon's battle performance. If a Pokemon fulfills a Nastery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie. The Nasteries that the Battle Lenorena uses aren't quite those of the Kalos tournament, though, as they opt to "embrace the city's trendy, hip atmosphere" with "alternative bonus criteria," detailed below. In addition, rather than having the trainers choose, three set Nasteries will apply for each bout.
> 
> Bout one will apply the following Nasteries:
> *Moving Master*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring lots of movement.
> *Mentalist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that were either in the special category or affected a Special stat (Flatter or Fake Tears, for example).
> *Skillet Striker*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most Fire and Water moves.
> 
> Bout two will apply the following Nasteries:
> *Efficiency Expeller*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most energy in the bout. Restored energy doesn't count.
> *Setpiece Specialist*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves requiring natural resources. Moves whose flavor interpretations could vary with regard to this, like Substitute, don't count. During this bout, grass, rocks, sand, and any other necessary materials will magically sprout from the air for use, and the battlers will have access to enough of Cafe Warehouse's Soda Pop to use moves requiring water.
> *Plagiarism Pawner*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the most moves that call other moves (Sleep Talk, Copycat, Metronome, Nature Power, etc.)
> 
> Bout three will apply the following Nasteries:
> *Daredevil's Advocate*: Awarded to the Pokemon who had the most stat drops at the end of this bout, measured like Set-Up Specialist (-6 Attack and +2 Defense gives a total of -4, etc. Any sum above 0 counts as 0, so +2 Attack and -1 Defense would tie with +6 Attack.)
> *Own Worst Frenemy*: Awarded to the Pokemon who used the fewest healing moves, including Chill and indirect healing.
> *Obstinate Hors d'Oeuvres*: Awarded to the Pokemon who did the least damage to their opponent in the first round of this bout.


I welcome your challenge. Let's see who can nasterfully naster these nasteries.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I welcome your challenge. Let's see who can nasterfully naster these nasteries.


I am so going to regret this, but I just can't resist this level of pun nastery. (Might I suggest, though, that Daredevil's Advocate instead be the highest absolute value of stat changes... I couldn't convince MF to do that for Set-Up Specialist :C)


----------



## JackPK

Hmmmm time to make a new challenge.

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* _Clearly_ switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing plus anything requested by whoever accepts this challenge
*Arena Description:* *The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop*

The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop has everything anyone could ever want to stop ‘n’ swap something for… while shopping. In the back rooms of the shop are countless shelves, each filled with a vast number of Mystery Eggs. As the battlers fight their way through this labyrinth of capitalism, the Mystery Eggs will react to their presence and give them the stopping ‘n’ swapping they need!

At the end of each round, some random Pokemon will hatch from eggs near the battlers. These Pokemon will use Skill Swap and Trick, with the result that each battler gets a random new Ability and a random new item. Yes these Pokemon hatch holding items. No you can't ask why.

Fine print: Items have only their in-battle effects — for instance, a Moon Stone randomly Tricked onto a Nidorina cannot allow it to evolve, nor will a Lucky Egg randomly Tricked onto something give it any extra EXP. A switched-out Pokemon will retain the Ability and item that have most recently been swapped onto it. Every Ability and item can be swapped even if normal gameplay would say otherwise (like Wonder Guard or a Plate). The battlers can't avoid having their Ability and item swapped at the end of the round.

Also of note: every Mystery Egg is a different mystery! This means after any Ability or item has been randomly chosen by the ref, it can't be chosen again. This is a _high quality_ Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop with a wide selection, not one of those cheap knockoffs from down the street that just has like fifty Vulpix eggs and nothing else.

(P.S. You really don't have to know anything about Banjo-Kazooie to accept this challenge or ref it... I just thought the name was some fun flavor after I had the idea for the arena function.)



-----

Also sure, why not, I'll ref Keldeo vs. Eifie. Thread up in a jiffy as soon as Keldeo gets her active squad in order.


----------



## The Omskivar

JackPK said:


> Hmmmm time to make a new challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* _Clearly_ switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing plus anything requested by whoever accepts this challenge
> *Arena Description:* *The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop*
> 
> The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop has everything anyone could ever want to stop ‘n’ swap something for… while shopping. In the back rooms of the shop are countless shelves, each filled with a vast number of Mystery Eggs. As the battlers fight their way through this labyrinth of capitalism, the Mystery Eggs will react to their presence and give them the stopping ‘n’ swapping they need!
> 
> At the end of each round, some random Pokemon will hatch from eggs near the battlers. These Pokemon will use Skill Swap and Trick, with the result that each battler gets a random new Ability and a random new item. Yes these Pokemon hatch holding items. No you can't ask why.
> 
> Fine print: Items have only their in-battle effects — for instance, a Moon Stone randomly Tricked onto a Nidorina cannot allow it to evolve, nor will a Lucky Egg randomly Tricked onto something give it any extra EXP. A switched-out Pokemon will retain the Ability and item that have most recently been swapped onto it. Every Ability and item can be swapped even if normal gameplay would say otherwise (like Wonder Guard or a Plate). The battlers can't avoid having their Ability and item swapped at the end of the round.
> 
> Also of note: every Mystery Egg is a different mystery! This means after any Ability or item has been randomly chosen by the ref, it can't be chosen again. This is a _high quality_ Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop with a wide selection, not one of those cheap knockoffs from down the street that just has like fifty Vulpix eggs and nothing else.
> 
> (P.S. You really don't have to know anything about Banjo-Kazooie to accept this challenge or ref it... I just thought the name was some fun flavor after I had the idea for the arena function.)


And since I'm once again an active ref with four, count em, four battle slots, I'll take you on! (Note: one of my active battles is a ref test battle and doesn't take up a slot)


----------



## Birdcrest

I need a battle.
*Format:* 3vs3 singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ period:* 1 week
*Damage cap:* 45%
*Banned/restricted moves:* One-hit KO moves, only 5 chills and 3 direct healing per Pokemon.
*Arena:* Mario Kart Stadium

Mario Kart Stadium is a figure-eight shaped track about 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, with an overpass where it meets. (Like in Smash Bros!)
However, after 3 rounds, a race will start. At the end of every round, if a race is going on, a random Pokemon on the field will take 5% damage and a random effect based on the driver. A list is below, and it is a random driver each time.
Mario: The Pokemon is now Burned.
Luigi: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
Donkey Kong: The Pokemon takes 10% damage instead of 5%.
Peach: The Pokemon gets a -1 Atk/-1 Sp. Atk stat decreasement.
Toad: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
Bowser: The Pokemon takes 8% damage instead of 5% and is now Burned.
Koopa Troopa: The Pokemon gets a -1 Def/-1 Sp. Def decreasement.
Lakitu: A Spiny spawns on the field. It is a 30 HP/Infinite Energy Bug/Poison Pokemon with no Experience that is controlled by the ref and can use Rapid Spin, Withdraw, Pin Missile, Toxic, Slam, Selfdestruct, and Bug Bite. If there is only 1 non-ref player left, all Spinies on the field instantly take 50,000,000,000 damage.


----------



## sanderidge

Birdcrest said:


> I need a battle.
> *Format:* 3vs3 singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ period:* 1 week
> *Damage cap:* 45%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* One-hit KO moves, only 5 chills and 3 direct healing per Pokemon.
> *Arena:* Mario Kart Stadium
> 
> Mario Kart Stadium is a figure-eight shaped track about 30 feet wide and 60 feet long, with an overpass where it meets. (Like in Smash Bros!)
> However, after 3 rounds, a race will start. At the end of every round, if a race is going on, a random Pokemon on the field will take 5% damage and a random effect based on the driver. A list is below, and it is a random driver each time.
> Mario: The Pokemon is now Burned.
> Luigi: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
> Donkey Kong: The Pokemon takes 10% damage instead of 5%.
> Peach: The Pokemon gets a -1 Atk/-1 Sp. Atk stat decreasement.
> Toad: The Pokemon is now Paralyzed.
> Bowser: The Pokemon takes 8% damage instead of 5% and is now Burned.
> Koopa Troopa: The Pokemon gets a -1 Def/-1 Sp. Def decreasement.
> Lakitu: A Spiny spawns on the field. It is a 30 HP/Infinite Energy Bug/Poison Pokemon with no Experience that is controlled by the ref and can use Rapid Spin, Withdraw, Pin Missile, Toxic, Slam, Selfdestruct, and Bug Bite. If there is only 1 non-ref player left, all Spinies on the field instantly take 50,000,000,000 damage.



I'd like to take this~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Seeing as I've been approved for reffing, I'll go ahead and take I liek Squirtles vs. Skyman. Thread up soon.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'll take The Omskivar vs. Totodile.


----------



## Music Dragon

JackPK said:


> Hmmmm time to make a new challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* _Clearly_ switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing plus anything requested by whoever accepts this challenge
> *Arena Description:* *The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop*
> 
> The Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop has everything anyone could ever want to stop ‘n’ swap something for… while shopping. In the back rooms of the shop are countless shelves, each filled with a vast number of Mystery Eggs. As the battlers fight their way through this labyrinth of capitalism, the Mystery Eggs will react to their presence and give them the stopping ‘n’ swapping they need!
> 
> At the end of each round, some random Pokemon will hatch from eggs near the battlers. These Pokemon will use Skill Swap and Trick, with the result that each battler gets a random new Ability and a random new item. Yes these Pokemon hatch holding items. No you can't ask why.
> 
> Fine print: Items have only their in-battle effects — for instance, a Moon Stone randomly Tricked onto a Nidorina cannot allow it to evolve, nor will a Lucky Egg randomly Tricked onto something give it any extra EXP. A switched-out Pokemon will retain the Ability and item that have most recently been swapped onto it. Every Ability and item can be swapped even if normal gameplay would say otherwise (like Wonder Guard or a Plate). The battlers can't avoid having their Ability and item swapped at the end of the round.
> 
> Also of note: every Mystery Egg is a different mystery! This means after any Ability or item has been randomly chosen by the ref, it can't be chosen again. This is a _high quality_ Stop ‘N’ Swop Shop with a wide selection, not one of those cheap knockoffs from down the street that just has like fifty Vulpix eggs and nothing else.
> 
> (P.S. You really don't have to know anything about Banjo-Kazooie to accept this challenge or ref it... I just thought the name was some fun flavor after I had the idea for the arena function.)
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> Also sure, why not, I'll ref Keldeo vs. Eifie. Thread up in a jiffy as soon as Keldeo gets her active squad in order.





The Omskivar said:


> And since I'm once again an active ref with four, count em, four battle slots, I'll take you on! (Note: one of my active battles is a ref test battle and doesn't take up a slot)


Hmm. Very well - I'll do it! Prepare yourselves!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Open challenge!

*Format*: 3v3 singles
*Style*: Set 
*DQ*: One week
*Damage Cap*: 40% 
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO moves
*Arena Description: *Roulette Arena

The arena is located on the rooftop of the Bellossom Casino, one of the largest casinos in the Pokémon world. Originally the Rocket Casino, it was purchased from Team Rocket and renamed the Bellossom Casino by a wealthy entrepreneur from Goldenrod City. The battle takes place on a giant roulette wheel, with trainers standing on either side on raised metal platforms. As the wheel slowly revolves, large steel roulette balls roll around the arena, testing the battlers' reflexes. Looming over the arena is an enormous structure resembling a slot machine, with three bright slots featuring pictures of Pokémon. Around the arena, the rooftop is decorated with a garden of flowering shrubs and trees dressed in colorful lights. The rooftop offers a view of several other highrise casinos, their colorful flashing lights illuminating the night sky. The city below is abuzz with activity, tourists and high-rollers looking for the thrill of gambling.

As the slot machine spins, it has the power to produce a variety of effects that can change the course of the battle. At the beginning of each round, both trainers will spin the slot machine. When three of the same symbol line up on the slot machine, a reward is given to the trainer who spun it. Sometimes this reward is helpful, and sometimes it is not. The possible rewards are the following:

: 
Jackpot! You just landed yourself a very nice payout! Unfortunately, the money comes out of the slot machine at very high speeds, and deals damage to your Pokémon as if it were the move Pay Day. Also, the money is in the form of Bellossom Bucks™, which are virtually useless to you. Sometimes winning isn't everything.

: 
Your Pokémon gains the ability Super Luck in addition to any other abilities. The Bellossom Casino hopes that you will use this luck to give our many games a try!

: 
Your Pokémon attains the power of a god! All of its stats will increase to +6, excluding accuracy and evasion. This power is only temporary though, as it will fade away after two turns.

: 
Your Pokémon heals 10 health points. Lucky you!

: 
A roulette ball collides into your Pokémon, dealing 40 BP Steel-type damage.

: 
A tailwind comes into effect, doubling your team’s Speed for four actions.

: 
An Unown floats into the arena, providing assistance to your Pokémon by attacking foes with Hidden Power. The Unown will leave the arena at the end of the round, or after it has taken 10 points of damage, whichever comes first.

: 
The weather conditions will randomly change to either rain, hail, sandstorm, or intense sun for nine actions.

: 
A Sticky Barb will latch onto your Pokémon. What was _this_ doing in the slot machine? 

: 
The roulette wheel becomes charged with energy, mimicking the effects of either Electric Terrain, Grassy Terrain, or Misty Terrain. The type of terrain is randomized from these three options.

The slot machine is of course rigged such that every spin will cause three of the same panel to line up. Everyone’s a winner at Bellossom Casino!*

*Note: not everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino

*Other*:

Each round, trainers may choose to wager up to 10% of their current Pokémon’s health on either Red or Black. At the end of the round, a roulette ball will spin and land in one of the colored pockets. If the trainer guesses correctly, their Pokémon will recover 10% health. If they guess incorrectly, their Pokémon will lose 10% health. This does not contribute towards the damage cap.

(Inspiration for this stage comes from the Casino Park / Bingo Highway levels of Sonic Heroes, as well as Waluigi Pinball from Mario Kart DS and every other casino level from the Sonic the Hedgehog series.)


----------



## Eta Carinae

Vipera Magnifica said:


> Open challenge!
> 
> *Format*: 3v3 singles
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: One week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKO moves
> *Arena Description: *Roulette Arena
> 
> The arena is located on the rooftop of the Bellossom Casino, one of the largest casinos in the Pokémon world. Originally the Rocket Casino, it was purchased from Team Rocket and renamed the Bellossom Casino by a wealthy entrepreneur from Goldenrod City. The battle takes place on a giant roulette wheel, with trainers standing on either side on raised metal platforms. As the wheel slowly revolves, large steel roulette balls roll around the arena, testing the battlers' reflexes. Looming over the arena is an enormous structure resembling a slot machine, with three bright slots featuring pictures of Pokémon. Around the arena, the rooftop is decorated with a garden of flowering shrubs and trees dressed in colorful lights. The rooftop offers a view of several other highrise casinos, their colorful flashing lights illuminating the night sky. The city below is abuzz with activity, tourists and high-rollers looking for the thrill of gambling.
> 
> As the slot machine spins, it has the power to produce a variety of effects that can change the course of the battle. At the beginning of each round, both trainers will spin the slot machine. When three of the same symbol line up on the slot machine, a reward is given to the trainer who spun it. Sometimes this reward is helpful, and sometimes it is not. The possible rewards are the following:
> 
> :
> Jackpot! You just landed yourself a very nice payout! Unfortunately, the money comes out of the slot machine at very high speeds, and deals damage to your Pokémon as if it were the move Pay Day. Also, the money is in the form of Bellossom Bucks™, which are virtually useless to you. Sometimes winning isn't everything.
> 
> :
> Your Pokémon gains the ability Super Luck in addition to any other abilities. The Bellossom Casino hopes that you will use this luck to give our many games a try!
> 
> :
> Your Pokémon attains the power of a god! All of its stats will increase to +6, excluding accuracy and evasion. This power is only temporary though, as it will fade away after two turns.
> 
> :
> Your Pokémon heals 10 health points. Lucky you!
> 
> :
> A roulette ball collides into your Pokémon, dealing 40 BP Steel-type damage.
> 
> :
> A tailwind comes into effect, doubling your team’s Speed for four actions.
> 
> :
> An Unown floats into the arena, providing assistance to your Pokémon by attacking foes with Hidden Power. The Unown will leave the arena at the end of the round, or after it has taken 10 points of damage, whichever comes first.
> 
> :
> The weather conditions will randomly change to either rain, hail, sandstorm, or intense sun for nine actions.
> 
> :
> A Sticky Barb will latch onto your Pokémon. What was _this_ doing in the slot machine?
> 
> :
> The roulette wheel becomes charged with energy, mimicking the effects of either Electric Terrain, Grassy Terrain, or Misty Terrain. The type of terrain is randomized from these three options.
> 
> The slot machine is of course rigged such that every spin will cause three of the same panel to line up. Everyone’s a winner at Bellossom Casino!*
> 
> *Note: not everyone is a winner at Bellossom Casino
> 
> *Other*:
> 
> Each round, trainers may choose to wager up to 10% of their current Pokémon’s health on either Red or Black. At the end of the round, a roulette ball will spin and land in one of the colored pockets. If the trainer guesses correctly, their Pokémon will recover 10% health. If they guess incorrectly, their Pokémon will lose 10% health. This does not contribute towards the damage cap.
> 
> (Inspiration for this stage comes from the Casino Park / Bingo Highway levels of Sonic Heroes, as well as Waluigi Pinball from Mario Kart DS and every other casino level from the Sonic the Hedgehog series.)


I'll take you on


----------



## Eifie

I would like to offer to ref this one challenge, so I need two battlers to accept it! :O

*Format*: 10v10 single
*Style*: Set
*DQ*: 5 days
*Damage Cap*: none
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: none, but Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells are banned. Give your Pokémon a fun item or I will assign it one for you. (My taste in assigning fun items is likely to be questionable.) Pokémon with more than 1 exp are not eligible.

*Arena Description*: Mario Kart's Baby Park!

The arena is fairly plain and simple: an oval-shaped course, half baby blue, half pink. There are a few grates in the floor, and a roller coaster runs over the track. Natural resources required for any attack will appear when needed and then disappear.

*Additional Rules*: Okay, I'm not actually offering to ref a full 10v10 (sorry). Each Pokémon will be sent out for one round only, to battle its opponent in Outside the Battle Arena style: the winner will be determined by the sum of the battlers' remaining health and energy at the end of the round, accounting for status conditions (for full rules, see the relevant arena on this page). edit: Also, +5 points for each level of positive stat boost, -5 points for each negative. Battlers will alternate in who sends out first, and all commands will be PMed to the ref (i.e. me).

This arena is meant to encourage you to use full teams of Pokémon that you've never (or barely) used before. Shit-tier Pokémon are especially welcome and encouraged: bring in your Wynaut, Luvdisc, and Unown! Let them see the light of day! Leave your pay-to-evolves out, though. I want to see a bunch of your Pokémon that have been sitting around waiting to be used!

The winner of the battle will be the trainer who wins the most individual bouts. If there is a tie, we'll figure something out then. The winner will be able to distribute 5 exp (and included happiness) among their participating Pokémon (no more than 1 exp to a Pokémon, though), and the loser will be able to distribute 4 exp. There will be no sendout or KO experience awarded otherwise unless a Pokémon manages to actually knock out its opponent in the span of one round. If a Pokémon is holding an evolution item, this battle will count for it to evolve with that item _only if_ exp is distributed to it. Basically, the Pokémon who are given exp are the only ones are counted as having participated. (The exp rewards for this battle were modeled after the regular 3v3 Outside the Battle Arena format: if the winner wins two bouts and the loser wins one, then without items like Lucky eggs, the winner gets 5 exp total and the loser gets 4. Those battles last 9 rounds; this one will last 10.) Also, cash prizes will be determined as if this was a 3v3, so we'll be manually taking back some of your money after closing the battle. :p

pls let me ref a bunch of fun Pokémon


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Eifie said:


> I would like to offer to ref this one challenge, so I need two battlers to accept it! :O
> 
> *Format*: 10v10 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 5 days
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none, but Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells are banned. Give your Pokémon a fun item or I will assign it one for you. (My taste in assigning fun items is likely to be questionable.) Pokémon with more than 1 exp are not eligible.
> 
> *Arena Description*: Mario Kart's Baby Park!
> 
> The arena is fairly plain and simple: an oval-shaped course, half baby blue, half pink. There are a few grates in the floor, and a roller coaster runs over the track. Natural resources required for any attack will appear when needed and then disappear.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: Okay, I'm not actually offering to ref a full 10v10 (sorry). Each Pokémon will be sent out for one round only, to battle its opponent in Outside the Battle Arena style: the winner will be determined by the sum of the battlers' remaining health and energy at the end of the round, accounting for status conditions (for full rules, see the relevant arena on this page). Battlers will alternate in who sends out first, and all commands will be PMed to the ref (i.e. me).
> 
> This arena is meant to encourage you to use full teams of Pokémon that you've never (or barely) used before. Shit-tier Pokémon are especially welcome and encouraged: bring in your Wynaut, Luvdisc, and Unown! Let them see the light of day! Leave your pay-to-evolves out, though. I want to see a bunch of your Pokémon that have been sitting around waiting to be used!
> 
> The winner of the battle will be the trainer who wins the most individual bouts. If there is a tie, we'll figure something out then. The winner will be able to distribute 5 exp (and included happiness) among their participating Pokémon (no more than 1 exp to a Pokémon, though), and the loser will be able to distribute 4 exp. There will be no sendout or KO experience awarded otherwise unless a Pokémon manages to actually knock out its opponent in the span of one round. If a Pokémon is holding an evolution item, this battle will count for it to evolve with that item _only if_ exp is distributed to it. Basically, the Pokémon who are given exp are the only ones are counted as having participated. (The exp rewards for this battle were modeled after the regular 3v3 Outside the Battle Arena format: if the winner wins two bouts and the loser wins one, then without items like Lucky eggs, the winner gets 5 exp total and the loser gets 4. Those battles last 9 rounds; this one will last 10.) Also, cash prizes will be determined as if this was a 3v3, so we'll be manually taking back some of your money after closing the battle. :p
> 
> pls let me ref a bunch of fun Pokémon


Woo! I want in!


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> I would like to offer to ref this one challenge, so I need two battlers to accept it! :O
> 
> *Format*: 10v10 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 5 days
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none, but Lucky Eggs and Soothe Bells are banned. Give your Pokémon a fun item or I will assign it one for you. (My taste in assigning fun items is likely to be questionable.) Pokémon with more than 1 exp are not eligible.
> 
> *Arena Description*: Mario Kart's Baby Park!
> 
> The arena is fairly plain and simple: an oval-shaped course, half baby blue, half pink. There are a few grates in the floor, and a roller coaster runs over the track. Natural resources required for any attack will appear when needed and then disappear.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: Okay, I'm not actually offering to ref a full 10v10 (sorry). Each Pokémon will be sent out for one round only, to battle its opponent in Outside the Battle Arena style: the winner will be determined by the sum of the battlers' remaining health and energy at the end of the round, accounting for status conditions (for full rules, see the relevant arena on this page). edit: Also, +5 points for each level of positive stat boost, -5 points for each negative. Battlers will alternate in who sends out first, and all commands will be PMed to the ref (i.e. me).
> 
> This arena is meant to encourage you to use full teams of Pokémon that you've never (or barely) used before. Shit-tier Pokémon are especially welcome and encouraged: bring in your Wynaut, Luvdisc, and Unown! Let them see the light of day! Leave your pay-to-evolves out, though. I want to see a bunch of your Pokémon that have been sitting around waiting to be used!
> 
> The winner of the battle will be the trainer who wins the most individual bouts. If there is a tie, we'll figure something out then. The winner will be able to distribute 5 exp (and included happiness) among their participating Pokémon (no more than 1 exp to a Pokémon, though), and the loser will be able to distribute 4 exp. There will be no sendout or KO experience awarded otherwise unless a Pokémon manages to actually knock out its opponent in the span of one round. If a Pokémon is holding an evolution item, this battle will count for it to evolve with that item _only if_ exp is distributed to it. Basically, the Pokémon who are given exp are the only ones are counted as having participated. (The exp rewards for this battle were modeled after the regular 3v3 Outside the Battle Arena format: if the winner wins two bouts and the loser wins one, then without items like Lucky eggs, the winner gets 5 exp total and the loser gets 4. Those battles last 9 rounds; this one will last 10.) Also, cash prizes will be determined as if this was a 3v3, so we'll be manually taking back some of your money after closing the battle. :p
> 
> pls let me ref a bunch of fun Pokémon


I'd like to be the other battler!


----------



## Eifie

Excellent, excellent. I see both your squads are ready (though sadly lacking in Luvdisc), so let probably the worst idea I have ever had come to fruition!


----------



## Zero Moment

I'd be willing to face the loser of the match, if you'd be up to hosting a second fight.


----------



## Eifie

Zero Moment said:


> I'd be willing to face the loser of the match, if you'd be up to hosting a second fight.


This was likely a very bad idea, so we'll see how it goes. If I try it again I'll likely make some changes to the format.


----------



## Zero Moment

Alright, I'll just watch for now.


----------



## Superbird

I feel like taking another battle, and though VM vs. Eta Carinae sounds really fun, I think I'll take Birdcrest vs Faorzia instead.

Man, I remember in the old league the list of to-be-reffed battles was _so long_. A testament to how great the revival has been, I guess.


----------



## Eifie

I've gotten kind of obsessed with these, so...

*Format*: 3v3 single
*Style*: Set
*DQ*: 5 days
*Damage Cap*: None
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: Super Fang, Pain Split, direct healing, Chill
*Arena Description*:

Outside the Battle Arena

The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden.

Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.

The following rules also apply:

-If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.

-If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:

Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.

Stat boosts add one point per level boosted. Stat reductions subtract one point per level dropped.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Eifie said:


> I've gotten kind of obsessed with these, so...
> 
> *Format*: 3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 5 days
> *Damage Cap*: None
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Super Fang, Pain Split, direct healing, Chill
> *Arena Description*:
> 
> Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> The following rules also apply:
> 
> -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> Stat boosts add one point per level boosted. Stat reductions subtract one point per level dropped.


Always wanted to try that out!


----------



## Zexion

I kinda wanna try something that's been on my mind for a bit, and I haven't paid enough attention to see if it had been done before, but I'm gonna give it a shot. Since I haven't posted a challenge too often, let me know if something doesn't make sense.
*
Format:* 4v4 Single
*Style: *Set 
*DQ:* 1 week 
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Weather Changing, Healing, Chill
*
Arena Description:* The Everchanging Bio-Dome: Somewhere far off in the corners of Asber, there exists an experimental bio-dome of wonders. Scientists have been testing for decades to have a single bio-dome where the conditions of multiple ecosystems may exist and be interchanged simply by the preference of the operator. Wanting to test something new, a young scientist attempted to make the ecosystems within the dome change at regular intervals, in addition to at the preference of the operator. This proved to be a success, and new sensors were installed to change the ecosystem at regular intervals according to the time of day. Scientists  noticed something strange once trainers started coming around and visiting the Bio-Dome with their Pokemon. The sensors, rather than picking up the time of day, began picking up on the Pokemon's typing, and using that for the environmental determination. Should two Pokemon enter the Dome that had differing types, the computer systems crashed in the Dome and it had to be closed for weeks. When it reopened, the Bio-Dome had been re branded to a battling stadium. Trainers, who carried Pokemon with the same typing, could come to the Dome and battle in the most extreme conditions the Pokemon type allowed.
*
Additional Rules:* The Everchanging Bio-Dome constantly changes the internal ecosystem if a Pokemon is knocked out. There are four ecosystems that will come into play over the course of the battle, listed below. While each ecosystem has a type restriction, dual-type Pokemon with the type are permitted. Each time one of the Pokemon is knocked out, both Pokemon are returned to their trainer and the ecosystem changes. For each ecosystem, the Pokemon must be able to handle the weather effects set.

_1. Strawberry Fields Forever: A flat grassy field. This ecosystem exists in a permanent sunshine. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Grass-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Battlers will begin here.

2. Asleep in the Desert: A dusty and dry desert. This ecosystem exists in a permanent sandstorm. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Ground-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Trainers (and the ref) are loaned Go-Go Goggles for the duration of the battle in this ecosystem.

3. Ocean Avenue: A large span of ocean. This ecosystem exists in a permanent rain shower. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Water-type (and bound) Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. With this battle taking place in the ocean, trainers (and the ref) are loaned suitable outfits and proper flotation gear.

4. Ain't No Mountain High Enough: The top of a snowy mountain. This ecosystem exists in a permanent hail storm. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Ice-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Trainers (and the ref) are loaned proper clothing suitable for the top of the mountain. Battlers will end here.
_


----------



## Zero Moment

It looks like you're missing part of the Arena Description section.


----------



## Zexion

Fixed, thanks ZM. Failed to copy the modified version I had for it.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Open Challenge, based on an old arena created by JackPK

*2v2 Single*
*DQ:* 8 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Chills limited to 3 per Pokemon
*Arena:* The Mystic Locus

This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.

At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.

*Additional Rules:* NFEs only, please


----------



## Murkrow

Eta Carinae said:


> Open Challenge, based on an old arena created by JackPK
> 
> *2v2 Single*
> *DQ:* 8 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Chills limited to 3 per Pokemon
> *Arena:* The Mystic Locus
> 
> This battle takes place in a mystical alternate dimension, with the swirling cosmos surrounding the battlers.  Though there appears to be nothing physical in the arena, all trainers, referee, and terrestrial Pokemon stand on an invisible platform.  Inherently flying or levitating Pokemon can float as if in regular air, and Pokemon restricted to water move through the Locus as if in liquid.  Thus, no Pokemon are hindered in their movement.  Material is formed as needed for attacks and Pokemon, so a water source for Surf, rocks for Rock Slide, etc. will appear out of the aether.
> 
> At the end of each round, the Locus will come alive and use a random move.  It has access to all known Pokemon moves, but will not use one that is purely self-targetting.  Special, Physical, status-inflicting, stat-dropping, and terrain-changing moves are all valid.  If the move is a single target move, the target will be randomized.  The Locus has no physical form, with the attacks it uses appearing seemingly out of nowhere, and therefore can not be attacked back.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* NFEs only, please


I'll battle!


----------



## Herbe

TruetoCheese, we've waited since february for this battle...

Format:2v2 Single
Style:Set
DQ:7 days
Damage Cap:35%
Banned/Restricted Moves:OHKO and Direct Healing
Arena Description: A giant slice of swiss cheese in the Mystery Zone.

Welp, you really did it now. You were trying to tweak in DP, since you didn't get the event Shaymin and Darkrai, and you accidentally saved in the Mystery Zone. For comedic effect, Palkia decided to create a slice of Swiss Cheese for us to land on. We're going to be stuck here for a while, so why not have a battle?

Each action, there is a 30% chance your Pokemon will fall in a swiss cheese hole; it will attack last that action, since it has to wriggle out of the hole. If a move creates a hole underneath it and the Pokemon has already acted that action, it gets out as normal for the next action. If both fall into a hole, speed takes priority. There is no water for Surf, and if you Dig you risk losing your Pokemon to the mystery zone completly; Pokemon Abuse laws will prevent you from trying to Dig. I suppose you could make balls of cheese for Stone Edge and the like. You can't fall off the slice, Invisible Glitch Walls prevent you from doing so.

Edit, per proposal:

At any time you may command your pokemon to disguise themselves in cheese. They will take cheese and cover themselves in it. This creates a new hole near them. They become Cheese type and all their moves become Cheese type. Cheese type is as follows:

Type Chart: Normal, Fire, Water, Bug, Steel 2x effective against cheese
Electric, Fighting 1/2x effective against cheese
Poison, Psychic, Ghost 0x effective against cheese
Cheese 2x effective against Normal, Fairy, Psychic
1/2x effective against Fire
0x Effective against Rock, Steel

This increases their Evasion by 2 stages, because all that cheese everywhere, but lowers their Accuracy by one, because all that cheese everywhere is also in their eyes. This takes an entire action. This lasts about, oh, say 5 actions? This part's adjustable.

LET'S GO


----------



## ozzi9816

_Alright let's see how I do in my first battle..._

*Format:* 4 vs 4, single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 25%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Chills 3/pokemon
*Arena Description:*Professor Oak's Training Field
While normally used to train baby pokemon in a safe environment, Professor Oak has moved on to a new location, and converted this place into a stadium. It is a 50' x 50' pen and surrounded by a wooden fence. These mark the boundaries of the arena. It has a few trees dotting the landscape and a large pond about 10' in diameter in a corner. This pond is deep enough for pokemon to swim and dive in.
*Additional Rules:* Only baby pokemon
*Profile Link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/169-ozzi9816


----------



## TruetoCheese

Lilycolo said:


> TruetoCheese, we've waited since february for this battle...
> 
> Format:2v2 Single
> Style:Set
> DQ:7 days
> Damage Cap:35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves:OHKO and Direct Healing
> Arena Description: A giant slice of swiss cheese in the Mystery Zone.
> 
> Welp, you really did it now. You were trying to tweak in DP, since you didn't get the event Shaymin and Darkrai, and you accidentally saved in the Mystery Zone. For comedic effect, Palkia decided to create a slice of Swiss Cheese for us to land on. We're going to be stuck here for a while, so why not have a battle?
> 
> Each action, there is a 30% chance your Pokemon will fall in a swiss cheese hole; it will attack last that action, since it has to wriggle out of the hole. If a move creates a hole underneath it and the Pokemon has already acted that action, it gets out as normal for the next action. If both fall into a hole, speed takes priority. There is no water for Surf, and if you Dig you risk losing your Pokemon to the mystery zone completly; Pokemon Abuse laws will prevent you from trying to Dig. I suppose you could make balls of cheese for Stone Edge and the like. You can't fall off the slice, Invisible Glitch Walls prevent you from doing so.
> 
> Edit, per proposal:
> 
> At any time you may command your pokemon to disguise themselves in cheese. They will take cheese and cover themselves in it. This creates a new hole near them. They become Cheese type and all their moves become Cheese type. Cheese type is as follows:
> 
> Type Chart: Normal, Fire, Water, Bug, Steel 2x effective against cheese
> Electric, Fighting 1/2x effective against cheese
> Poison, Psychic, Ghost 0x effective against cheese
> Cheese 2x effective against Normal, Fairy, Psychic
> 1/2x effective against Fire
> 0x Effective against Rock, Steel
> 
> This increases their Evasion by 2 stages, because all that cheese everywhere, but lowers their Accuracy by one, because all that cheese everywhere is also in their eyes. This takes an entire action. This lasts about, oh, say 5 actions? This part's adjustable.
> 
> LET'S GO


It is the cheesiest of formalities, but I accept!


----------



## Zexion

ozzi9816 said:


> _Alright let's see how I do in my first battle..._
> 
> *Format:* 4 vs 4, single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 25%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Chills 3/pokemon
> *Arena Description:*Professor Oak's Training Field
> While normally used to train baby pokemon in a safe environment, Professor Oak has moved on to a new location, and converted this place into a stadium. It is a 50' x 50' pen and surrounded by a wooden fence. These mark the boundaries of the arena. It has a few trees dotting the landscape and a large pond about 10' in diameter in a corner. This pond is deep enough for pokemon to swim and dive in.
> *Additional Rules:* Only baby pokemon
> *Profile Link:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/169-ozzi9816


I'll take ya on! (if you don't mind)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

I'll take Eta Carinae vs. Murkrow. Thread up in a few mins.


----------



## Eifie

I'll pick up Vipera Magnifica vs Eta Carinae.


----------



## JackPK

Zexion said:


> I kinda wanna try something that's been on my mind for a bit, and I haven't paid enough attention to see if it had been done before, but I'm gonna give it a shot. Since I haven't posted a challenge too often, let me know if something doesn't make sense.
> *
> Format:* 4v4 Single
> *Style: *Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Weather Changing, Healing, Chill
> *
> Arena Description:* The Everchanging Bio-Dome: Somewhere far off in the corners of Asber, there exists an experimental bio-dome of wonders. Scientists have been testing for decades to have a single bio-dome where the conditions of multiple ecosystems may exist and be interchanged simply by the preference of the operator. Wanting to test something new, a young scientist attempted to make the ecosystems within the dome change at regular intervals, in addition to at the preference of the operator. This proved to be a success, and new sensors were installed to change the ecosystem at regular intervals according to the time of day. Scientists  noticed something strange once trainers started coming around and visiting the Bio-Dome with their Pokemon. The sensors, rather than picking up the time of day, began picking up on the Pokemon's typing, and using that for the environmental determination. Should two Pokemon enter the Dome that had differing types, the computer systems crashed in the Dome and it had to be closed for weeks. When it reopened, the Bio-Dome had been re branded to a battling stadium. Trainers, who carried Pokemon with the same typing, could come to the Dome and battle in the most extreme conditions the Pokemon type allowed.
> *
> Additional Rules:* The Everchanging Bio-Dome constantly changes the internal ecosystem if a Pokemon is knocked out. There are four ecosystems that will come into play over the course of the battle, listed below. While each ecosystem has a type restriction, dual-type Pokemon with the type are permitted. Each time one of the Pokemon is knocked out, both Pokemon are returned to their trainer and the ecosystem changes. For each ecosystem, the Pokemon must be able to handle the weather effects set.
> 
> _1. Strawberry Fields Forever: A flat grassy field. This ecosystem exists in a permanent sunshine. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Grass-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Battlers will begin here.
> 
> 2. Asleep in the Desert: A dusty and dry desert. This ecosystem exists in a permanent sandstorm. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Ground-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Trainers (and the ref) are loaned Go-Go Goggles for the duration of the battle in this ecosystem.
> 
> 3. Ocean Avenue: A large span of ocean. This ecosystem exists in a permanent rain shower. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Water-type (and bound) Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. With this battle taking place in the ocean, trainers (and the ref) are loaned suitable outfits and proper flotation gear.
> 
> 4. Ain't No Mountain High Enough: The top of a snowy mountain. This ecosystem exists in a permanent hail storm. In order to prevent any damage to the ecosystem, only Ice-type Pokemon are permitted in this ecosystem. Trainers (and the ref) are loaned proper clothing suitable for the top of the mountain. Battlers will end here.
> _


I'll battle you!

My one question: Who wins the overall battle if each of us win two of the environment matches? I suggest that this be judged based on the overall health+energy totals of the surviving Pokemon, if that's alright with you.


----------



## Zexion

JackPK said:


> I'll battle you!
> 
> My one question: Who wins the overall battle if each of us win two of the environment matches? I suggest that this be judged based on the overall health+energy totals of the surviving Pokemon, if that's alright with you.


Sounds reasonable enough! I had thought about who wins overall, but didn't actually put anything down. Works perfect.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

A challenge!

*Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
*Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon. 

*Arena:* The Berry Orchard

The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current. 

Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:



Spoiler: BERRIES








*Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.





*Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.





*Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.





*Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.





*Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.





*Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.



Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.

Friendship is the mesure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.

But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a* Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.

gosh why are my arenas so complicated all the time


----------



## Herbe

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> A challenge!


A challenger!



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
> *Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon.
> 
> *Arena:* The Berry Orchard
> 
> The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current.
> 
> Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BERRIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random random ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.
> 
> Friendship is the mesure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.
> 
> But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a* Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.
> 
> gosh why are my arenas so complicated all the time


I have an extra slot open so wynaut! You're on!


----------



## Meowth

Since I've recently adopted the general philosophy that the only way to stop myself from shirking my responsibilities is to give myself a load more of them, I'm gonna pick up ozzi9816 vs Zexion. Thread up soonish.


----------



## nastypass

because the last time was an imperfect test

*Format:* 2 v 2 singles
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, draining moves, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion. Do not select Pokémon  with STAB type advantages.
*Arena Description:* Curious Trail
A narrow wooden path, flanked by dense trees and undergrowth. The path itself is raised about 15cm off the ground, and there's about half a meter between it and the forest. The plants look too dense for any battlers to make it in easily, although you have a clear view of the sky, and you can hear running water off in the distance. The path itself seems to stretch on infinitely in both directions. It feels... off.

Battlers will have a single Power stat, starting at 200%, which serves as both health and energy. Energy costs will be treated as recoil for the sake of the damage cap only.


----------



## Keldeo

Meursault said:


> because the last time was an imperfect test
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 singles
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, draining moves, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion. Do not select Pokémon  with STAB type advantages.
> *Arena Description:* Curious Trail
> A narrow wooden path, flanked by dense trees and undergrowth. The path itself is raised about 15cm off the ground, and there's about half a meter between it and the forest. The plants look too dense for any battlers to make it in easily, although you have a clear view of the sky, and you can hear running water off in the distance. The path itself seems to stretch on infinitely in both directions. It feels... off.
> 
> Battlers will have a single Power stat, starting at 200%, which serves as both health and energy. Energy costs will be treated as recoil for the sake of the damage cap only.


I'll take you on!


----------



## nastypass

Eifie said:


> I've gotten kind of obsessed with these, so...
> 
> *Format*: 3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 5 days
> *Damage Cap*: None
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Super Fang, Pain Split, direct healing, Chill
> *Arena Description*:
> 
> Outside the Battle Arena
> 
> The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier’s Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta’s rules… or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> The following rules also apply:
> 
> -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won’t add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> Stat boosts add one point per level boosted. Stat reductions subtract one point per level dropped.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Always wanted to try that out!


"haha i'm probably gonna take it slow for a while, no need to commit to reffing and then not have the will to do it!"

gimme 5 minutes to make the thread.


----------



## Eifie

Who needs time to for things like thinking of good commands? Pah. Instead, I'll pick up Meusault vs Keldeo.


----------



## nastypass

and a challenge right back at Eifie, because how dare you be nice and ref my battle

*Format:* 2v2 alternating doubles and singles
*Style:* set
*DQ Time:* 10 minutes from when you read the reffing
*Damage cap:* 
*Banned moves:* everyone is taunted forever
*Arena:* Amity Square; battlers start off on the rocks on Sinnoh island.

I will be bringing Rei and Minako, Eifie will be bringing Okuni and Cirrus. The first round will be a double battle, and from there it will alternate between being a double and single battle every round, with the single battlers being chosen randomly.


----------



## Eifie

Meursault said:


> and a challenge right back at Eifie, because how dare you be nice and ref my battle
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 alternating doubles and singles
> *Style:* set
> *DQ Time:* 10 minutes from when you read the reffing
> *Damage cap:*
> *Banned moves:* everyone is taunted forever
> *Arena:* Amity Square; battlers start off on the rocks on Sinnoh island.
> 
> I will be bringing Rei and Minako, Eifie will be bringing Okuni and Cirrus. The first round will be a double battle, and from there it will alternate between being a double and single battle every round, with the single battlers being chosen randomly.


I will accept this as soon as I have a slot (so Totodile, don't put it on the board yet)!

(I feel I should also add that the ref would obviously have much longer than ten minutes to write a reffing, like fifteen minutes or something)


----------



## Eifie

Eifie said:


> I will accept this as soon as I have a slot (so Totodile, don't put it on the board yet)!
> 
> (I feel I should also add that the ref would obviously have much longer than ten minutes to write a reffing, like fifteen minutes or something)


okay, I am have slot! I'll put this up on the board now.


----------



## JackPK

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> A challenge!
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs. 3 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 168 hours, 42 minutes, π + _ei_ seconds
> *Banned moves:* OHKOes, Attract, Endeavor, Super Fang, Direct Healing (Including Pain Split). Chills limited to 2 / pokémon.
> 
> *Arena:* The Berry Orchard
> 
> The Berry Orchard is a fairly simple arena. There's nothing really unusual in here; a lazy stream jogs across a grassy plain, with a sturdy wooden bridge granting passage from one side to the other. And berries, everywhere. Growing from the myriad of short trees and spiky bushes, scattered across the land by the winds, floating helplessly on the river, taken away by the modest current.
> 
> Any Pokémon may use an action and some energy to find a berry of their liking, with its effect kicking in as soon as they meet the conditions and / or are ordered to eat it. For example, a Liechi Berry may not be eaten if the user is above 33% health. A berry obtained this way does not use up an item slot, and may not be Recycled. The energy necessary to find a berry depends on its rarity, of course - the energy percentage amounts to the half the price of the berry, rounded up. All the berry information necessary is available in the database, but a few of them are left out. Their effects are as described below:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BERRIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Figy Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike spicy food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wiki Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike dry food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mago Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sweet food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aguav Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike bitter food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Iapapa Berry:* Restores 15% health, but confuses Pokémon that dislike sour food instead. Takes 7% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Razz Berry:* Raises Attack and Special Attack by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or dry food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bluk Berry:* Raises Special Attack and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes dry or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nanab Berry:* Raises Special Defense and Speed by one stage if the Pokémon likes bitter or sweet food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wepear Berry:* Raises Defense and Special Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes sour or bitter food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pinap Berry:* Raises Attack and Defense by one stage if the Pokémon likes spicy or sour food. Takes 2% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pomeg Berry:* Deals 3% damage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelpsy Berry:* Lowers Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Qualot Berry:* Lowers Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hondew Berry:* Lowers Special Attack by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grepa Berry:* Lowers Special Defense by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tamato Berry:* Lowers Speed by one stage, but greatly increases friendship. Takes 3% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cornn Berry:* A berry from an ancient era. Grants the move Ancient Power and boosts its base power to 90 for two rounds. Grants Fossil Pokémon (as well as Relicanth) a boost in nostalgia (chance of secondary effects happening) as they remember the good old times. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Magost Berry:* A Berry that is widely said to have a finely balanced flavor. Grants the ability Sweet Veil and the move Sweet Scent, also doubling its effect, for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rabuta Berry:* A rare variety that is overgrown with hair. Grants the abilities Fur Coat for two rounds, after which the hair will shed and cure the Pokémon from all status afflictions it may have as well as any affliction caused by something sticking on its body (String Shot, Leech Seed, etc.). Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nomel Berry:* Quite sour. Just one bite makes it impossible to taste for three days. Pokémon that like sour food will have all stats increase by one stage for two rounds. Pokémon that dislike sour food will have all stats decrease by one stage for two rounds. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Spelon Berry:* So spicy is the Spelon Berry that, Fire type or not, Pokémon will try to breathe fire after eating a single one, effectively granting access to all fire-breathing moves for two rounds, but dealing 4% fire-type damage. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pamtre Berry:* This Berry drifted from a faraway sea. It's filled with exotic flavors that grant otherworldly abilities, effectively granting the Pokémon's Hidden Ability for two rounds, or a random normal ability if it already has access to its Hidden Ability. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Watmel Berry:* Very sweet, but mostly very hydrating. Quenches any thirst, and as such the user will behave as thus it is affected by rain for two rounds. No weather-changing move or ability can change this. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Durin Berry:* It is so bitter, no one has ever eaten it as is. Pokémon will rather use its spiky shell both for offense and protection, effectively granting access to the moves Needle Arm, Pin Missile, Spikes, Spiky Shield and Spike Cannon. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belue Berry:* Eating this berry gives the Belues, which is considered a major status affliction for the purpose of moves and abilities. It does nothing in reality, apart from making Disarming Voice a 120 base power move, be it used by or against this Pokémon. It's because it does _emotional damage_. Takes 9% energy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> Every Pokémon particularly likes a flavour and dislikes another one, though neither flavour is known at the beginning of the battle. You'll have to guess depending on their reactions to berry eating. Eating berries they like increase friendship with their trainer, and eating berries they dislike decreases it.
> 
> Friendship is the mesure of a bond between a Pokémon and a trainer. The greater the bond, the greater the chances of breaking out of attraction and confusion, not be fully paralysed, secondary effects happening, etc. Mostly up to the ref.
> 
> But wait, there's more! A Pokémon berry-picking may pick up a* Fawol Berry*, which is disgusting and inflicts the poison status, as well as a one-stage drop in Defense, Special Defense and Speed. The chance of picking a Fawol Berry is equal to the energy cost required to find the berry you were looking for.
> 
> gosh why are my arenas so complicated all the time





Lilycolo said:


> A challenger!
> 
> I have an extra slot open so wynaut! You're on!


In case I didn't prove this back when I had an arena based on Pokemon-Amie, I _love_ getting to do cute things with your Pokemon instead of actually battling, so I will ref this.


----------



## Superbird

I think I should go ref another battle. Zexion vs JackPK should do nicely.


----------



## Zhorken

I am totally zonked right now but I want to get in a god dang battle for once!!

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage cap:* 37%
*Banned/restricted moves:* Direct healing, Pain Split, Encore, exact-damage moves (Super Fang, Counter, et al.), Attract (Cute Charm/Destiny Knot is fine), Trick Room messes with Speed but not command order
*Arena:* Red Table

A giant, fully-functional replica of the Red Table from _Pokémon Pinball_.  No particular arena effects, but it's all working for the purposes of flavour and creative arena use.  All the Pokémon are real Pokémon, too, _especially_ the giant grinning Ditto in the corner.  Despite the slope, Pokémon like Voltorb can still control their movement, as evidenced by the bumper Voltorbs.

P.S. I would be happy to switch this out for the Blue/Ruby/Sapphire Table if the other battler and/or the ref has more nostalgia for one of those.


----------



## Byrus

Zhorken said:


> I am totally zonked right now but I want to get in a god dang battle for once!!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage cap:* 37%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* Direct healing, Pain Split, Encore, exact-damage moves (Super Fang, Counter, et al.), Attract (Cute Charm/Destiny Knot is fine), Trick Room messes with Speed but not command order
> *Arena:* Red Table
> 
> A giant, fully-functional replica of the Red Table from _Pokémon Pinball_.  No particular arena effects, but it's all working for the purposes of flavour and creative arena use.  All the Pokémon are real Pokémon, too, _especially_ the giant grinning Ditto in the corner.  Despite the slope, Pokémon like Voltorb can still control their movement, as evidenced by the bumper Voltorbs.
> 
> P.S. I would be happy to switch this out for the Blue/Ruby/Sapphire Table if the other battler and/or the ref has more nostalgia for one of those.


I'll take you on if that's okay! I loved this game when I was younger.


----------



## Zhorken

Yeah, awesome!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

A challenge for Keldeo!

*Format*: 1 vs. 1 Singles
*DQ*: Eight days
*Damage Cap*: 48%
*Banned Move*: Attract. _That's it._ Also, Direct Healing limited to one and Chills to three.

*Arena*: Spooky Cemetery

Ooooh boy. Why did he choose such a place for a battle? And in the dead of the night? A night of full moon? Decidedly, Lord of the Fireflies can't restrain himself, he's always finding the worst battle spots. Now, the contenders are to fight on an ancient mayan burial ground, with dead trees stretching their branches like creeping fingers, lit only by the moon and skeletal torches. It is said that spirits still roam this damned place, only waiting to quench their bloodthirst... 

Pokémon are so spooked out by that place that only Pumpkaboos can fight under those conditions. Trainers themselves are so spooked out they can only give very simple commands, and are afraid to order out loud!

In effect, both players must send no-conditional orders to the referee via PM.


----------



## Eifie

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> A challenge for Keldeo!
> 
> *Format*: 1 vs. 1 Singles
> *DQ*: Eight days
> *Damage Cap*: 48%
> *Banned Move*: Attract. _That's it._ Also, Direct Healing limited to one and Chills to three.
> 
> *Arena*: Spooky Cemetery
> 
> Ooooh boy. Why did he choose such a place for a battle? And in the dead of the night? A night of full moon? Decidedly, Lord of the Fireflies can't restrain himself, he's always finding the worst battle spots. Now, the contenders are to fight on an ancient mayan burial ground, with dead trees stretching their branches like creeping fingers, lit only by the moon and skeletal torches. It is said that spirits still roam this damned place, only waiting to quench their bloodthirst...
> 
> Pokémon are so spooked out by that place that only Pumpkaboos can fight under those conditions. Trainers themselves are so spooked out they can only give very simple commands, and are afraid to order out loud!
> 
> In effect, both players must send no-conditional orders to the referee via PM.


oh my god can I ref this (Keldeo am I reffing all of your battles...)


----------



## Keldeo

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> A challenge for Keldeo!
> 
> *Format*: 1 vs. 1 Singles
> *DQ*: Eight days
> *Damage Cap*: 48%
> *Banned Move*: Attract. _That's it._ Also, Direct Healing limited to one and Chills to three.
> 
> *Arena*: Spooky Cemetery
> 
> Ooooh boy. Why did he choose such a place for a battle? And in the dead of the night? A night of full moon? Decidedly, Lord of the Fireflies can't restrain himself, he's always finding the worst battle spots. Now, the contenders are to fight on an ancient mayan burial ground, with dead trees stretching their branches like creeping fingers, lit only by the moon and skeletal torches. It is said that spirits still roam this damned place, only waiting to quench their bloodthirst...
> 
> Pokémon are so spooked out by that place that only Pumpkaboos can fight under those conditions. Trainers themselves are so spooked out they can only give very simple commands, and are afraid to order out loud!
> 
> In effect, both players must send no-conditional orders to the referee via PM.


Let's do it!


----------



## Zhorken

I'm gonna ref Meursault vs Eifie.  Here goes nothing...!


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 3v3 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split, Perish Song, Endeavor
*Arena Description:* A Mountainside

This is a simple fight near the base of a mountain. Trees grow in thick layers up its craggy side. There is a lake nearby, filled with chilly water fresh from the stream that flows from the mountain's ice cap. The view is very inspiring from here, and at the end of every round each Pokemon on the field has a 10% chance to be motivated to be more awesome, raising a random stat by 1.

*Additional Rules:* The trainers will PM their first Pokemon to the ref, who will post the selections in the thread.


----------



## The Omskivar

An open challenge, provided we have not yet battled!

*Format:* 3v3 singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split, Perish Song, Endeavor, Memento, Super Fang, Attract, 3 Chills/Pokemon, sleep can only be induced once upon each Pokemon
*Arena Description:* The Haunted Conservatory

In the never-ending search for his father's Holy MacGuffin, The Omskivar began an undertaking so intricate and extensive it made him wish he could just go back to high school and retake AP Calculus. Spookyraven Manor, the ghost-ridden tourist trap pride of Seaside Town, loomed over the ever-present fog that surrounded it. This mansion of the occult, located on the Right Side of the Tracks, just past the Gourd Tower, boasts much more than a horror-filled weekend the whole family can enjoy, for inside, one of the greatest mysteries of the entire Kingdom of Loathing lies waiting to be revealed...

Outside, however, there's plenty of room for combat! The Haunted Conservatory is an expansive graveyard, the final resting place of the Spookyraven family's long list of deceased pets. Like the majority of the manor, and sometimes the manor itself, the pets (as well as other conservatory residents) are still a bit...restless. At the beginning of every round, one of these creatures will wander onto the field, and if hit, either by an attack that missed or an attack with an area of effect, they will retaliate by using a single attack on their assailant:

1. The skeletal cat will use Shadow Claw.
2. The skeletal monkey will use Force Palm.
3. The skeletal hamster will use Hyper Fang.
4. The skeletal alligator will use Crunch.
5. The man-eating plant will use Razor Leaf.
6. The confused goth music student will use Metal Sound (he has a pocket theremin).

The monster at the beginning of the round will be chosen at random, and can be the same multiple rounds in a row.

The only weather effect that will work is Rain Dance. Additionally, all Bug and Fighting types have a 50% chance at the end of each round of discovering a hidden scroll, which grants them a unique attack for the duration of the battle. This attack is the Dance of the Spooky Mantis; it is identical to Shadow Punch, except way cooler.

Finally, there is a 10% chance at the end of every round for each Pokemon to happen upon an anglerbush and grab a handful of meatberries, regaining 5% health and 5% energy. Pokemon with the abilities Glutton, Cheek Pouch or Harvest regain 7% of each instead.

*Additional Rules:* Casual conversation between the battlers and referee is mandatory.  Let's get to know each other!


----------



## kyeugh

Open battle.

*Format:* 1v1
*Style:* ...Set, I guess?
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, perish song, endeavour, pain split, super fang
*Arena Description:* West of House
This is an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
There is a small mailbox here.
A rubber mat saying 'Welcome to Zork!' lies by the door.
*Additional Rules:* Standard battle.  Pokémon choice will be private-messaged to the referee rather than posed in-thread.


----------



## Wargle

Dazel said:


> Open battle.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* ...Set, I guess?
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, perish song, endeavour, pain split, super fang
> *Arena Description:* West of House
> This is an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
> There is a small mailbox here.
> A rubber mat saying 'Welcome to Zork!' lies by the door.
> *Additional Rules:* Standard battle.  Pokémon choice will be private-messaged to the referee rather than posed in-thread.


I'll accept this, wynaut


----------



## Eta Carinae

Dazel said:


> Open battle.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* ...Set, I guess?
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, perish song, endeavour, pain split, super fang
> *Arena Description:* West of House
> This is an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
> There is a small mailbox here.
> A rubber mat saying 'Welcome to Zork!' lies by the door.
> *Additional Rules:* Standard battle.  Pokémon choice will be private-messaged to the referee rather than posed in-thread.





Wargle said:


> I'll accept this, wynaut


And I'll ref this.  Thread in a jiffy.


----------



## Eifie

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split, Perish Song, Endeavor
> *Arena Description:* A Mountainside
> 
> This is a simple fight near the base of a mountain. Trees grow in thick layers up its craggy side. There is a lake nearby, filled with chilly water fresh from the stream that flows from the mountain's ice cap. The view is very inspiring from here, and at the end of every round each Pokemon on the field has a 10% chance to be motivated to be more awesome, raising a random stat by 1.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* The trainers will PM their first Pokemon to the ref, who will post the selections in the thread.


Ah, yes, perhaps I can motivate some of my poor unused Pokémon to be more awesome. I will battle you!


----------



## Superbird

Open challenge for anyone with a free slot.
*Format:* 2v2 Single (Sky Battle)
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs; Sandstorm
*Arena Description:* Sky Battle

"Care for a Sky Battle with a Sky Trainer?"

A battle in the air, over a deep canyon. Though both battlers are forbidden from landing at any time, there is a river running through the bottom of the canyon, so moves requiring a source of water may be used.

*Additional Rules:* Only pokémon that are able to fly or hover, inherently or consensually, may participate, and moves that involve the ground will fail. All energy penalties that consensually hovering/flying pokémon might otherwise accrue are voided. More info on Sky Battles.


----------



## The Omskivar

Superbird said:


> Open challenge for anyone with a free slot.
> *Format:* 2v2 Single (Sky Battle)
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs; Sandstorm
> *Arena Description:* Sky Battle
> 
> "Care for a Sky Battle with a Sky Trainer?"
> 
> A battle in the air, over a deep canyon. Though both battlers are forbidden from landing at any time, there is a river running through the bottom of the canyon, so moves requiring a source of water may be used.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Only pokémon that are able to fly or hover, inherently or consensually, may participate, and moves that involve the ground will fail. All energy penalties that consensually hovering/flying pokémon might otherwise accrue are voided. More info on Sky Battles.


Dropping my challenge to take you on!


----------



## nastypass

i am Determined to have a match with this okay

*Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
*Style:* set
*DQ:* two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles

Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.

This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as most moves and abilities are concerned (ie. each should be considered a separate single battle), but they share weather conditions, and moves classed as Sneaky can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.

If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.

Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.


----------



## Superbird

Meursault said:


> i am Determined to have a match with this okay
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles
> 
> Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.
> 
> This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as most moves and abilities are concerned (ie. each should be considered a separate single battle), but they share weather conditions, and moves classed as Sneaky can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.
> 
> If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.
> 
> Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.


I have one more battle slot, and I think this will be a good battle with which to fill it.


----------



## Totodile

Meursault said:


> i am Determined to have a match with this okay
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 singles-ish. See arena description.
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract, Teleport. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Echoing Isles
> 
> Three islands, all alike in dignity, in the Fairest Sea we lay our scene. The islands are all identical circles of rocky beaches and dune grass, about 20 meters in diameter, and too far apart for Pokémon to travel quickly between them. The sea is almost eerily calm and open, yet it echoes, allowing battlers on different isles to hear each other clearly.
> 
> This leads to some interesting possibilities, to say the least. All 3 of both trainers' Pokémon will be on the field at once, each battling simultaneously on separate islands. Each island is self-contained as far as most moves and abilities are concerned (ie. each should be considered a separate single battle), but they share weather conditions, and moves classed as Sneaky can be targeted on Pokémon on other islands.
> 
> If a Pokémon knocks out its opponent, it will be recalled and sent back out if one of its teammates is knocked out. If both of its teammates are knocked out on the same round, its trainer picks which opponent to fight first.
> 
> Trainers will PM their Pokémon to the ref, who will be match them against each other in the order listed.





Superbird said:


> I have one more battle slot, and I think this will be a good battle with which to fill it.


I said I would ref this kind of battle, and that's what I will do!


----------



## JackPK

This is a challenge that I am offering to ref for Keldeo and Eifie. I'm not sure why I'm bothering to post it here except for the ritualized acceptance posts. So for the record, you two, as soon as you've accepted here I'm going to assume that means your active squads are properly in order ;)

*Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* A week or something, whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like

*Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…

As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.

The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!

What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.

The Crysteries are as follows:

For bout one:
*Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
*Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
*Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)

For bout two:
*Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
*Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
*Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.

For bout three:
*Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
*Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
*Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.


----------



## Keldeo

JackPK said:


> This is a challenge that I am offering to ref for Keldeo and Eifie. I'm not sure why I'm bothering to post it here except for the ritualized acceptance posts. So for the record, you two, as soon as you've accepted here I'm going to assume that means your active squads are properly in order ;)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single, Battle Arena-style
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* A week or something, whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40% unless Keldeo and Eifie would prefer something else
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs and whatever else Keldeo and Eifie would like
> 
> *Outside the Crystal Battle Tower*
> How— how dare these battle facilities host wonderful, mastery-filled battles without anybody telling the proprietors of the original battle facility, the one, the only Battle Tower (Generation II)?!? (Yeah, we’ve gotta work on improving the name.) Offended by this clear oversight, the owners of the Battle Tower have hastily put together a slapdash battle format to attract Trainers to their historically significant site. But since they mostly got the rules through hearsay from Unova, which held a kind of warped version of the original, this may not be the most authentic mastery-themed battle…
> 
> As is typical of this style of battle, it features three bouts of three rounds each, with the winner of each bout determined by the sum of the Pokemon's remaining health and energy. For example, a Pokemon that ended a round with 50 health and 50 energy, for a sum of 100, would win against one with 70 health and 20 energy, which sum to 90. The winner of the entire battle is based on the total of each trainer's sums, with a draw if there's a complete tie.
> 
> The battle will be held on the cobblestone path leading from the beaches of Route 40 up to the entrance to the Battle Tower itself. Now, the proprietors are well aware of the destructive reputation of Asberian Trainers, so we’re not actually allowed inside — but we can have a great battle out here in the open, right? There are plenty of trees flanking the battlefield, a huge sandy beach, and the ocean will provide all your water-resource needs. It’s perfect!
> 
> What’s not perfect, though, are the masteries. The Battle Tower owners seem to have gotten the names of the masteries — which they’re calling _Crysteries_, get it, since the tower is made out of crystal — through a telephone-game kind of grapevine, so they really only barely resemble those officially used by Korrina. If a Pokemon fulfills a Crystery more than its opponent does, 10 points are added to its health + energy score, with +5 to both scores if they tie.
> 
> The Crysteries are as follows:
> 
> For bout one:
> *Moving Faster:* Awarded to the Pokemon that used the hastiest moves. This is calculated by adding the Pokemon’s number of modified Speed stages to the sum of the priorities of the moves it used. (So, for instance, a Pokemon that used Agility [+2 Speed], Protect [+4 priority] and Quick Attack [+1 priority] would have a score of +7.)
> *Going Mental:* Awarded to the Pokemon that hurt itself in its confusion for the most total damage.
> *Skill at Striking:* Awarded to the Pokemon that successfully landed the most hits on the opponent. (Multi-hit moves count for as many hits as they land.)
> 
> For bout two:
> *Efficacy Dispeller:* Awarded to the Pokemon that avoided or blocked the most super-effective attacks.
> *Setpiece Special:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a Fastball Special with pieces of the arena, its foe, or anything else it can find.
> *Plagiarism Honor:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often used a move its foe had already used.
> 
> For bout three:
> *Advocate:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often healed its foe of a status condition.
> *Owner’s Frenemy:* Awarded to the Pokemon that most often disobeyed its owner’s commands. (Any instance of not using a commanded order counts toward this Crystery — for instance, being fully paralyzed or fully confused; being asleep when the owner didn’t command any conditionals for sleep; being Taunted when the owner didn’t command any damaging conditional options; etc.)
> *Delicious Hors d’Oeuvres:* Awarded to the Pokemon that ate the most things.


Let's do this! (Note that Moominpapa Vodkazot Jr. has a signature attribute.)


----------



## Eifie

JackPK said:


> Offended by this clear oversight


Haha, I get it! Because the tower is made of crystal!

I really wanted to have that battle with Totodile to make my Pokémon 10% more awesome, but I just can't resist this perfect challenge for my MF-themed squad. Beat me up more, Keldeo! Destroy these things MF named after himself!

(I guess this mean's Totodile's challenge is open again.)

edit: oh yeah, I guess Jo-Ni is in my squad. why did I do this. she has a signature attribute as well, which I'm sure you are both well aware of since you were the ones who approved it.


----------



## nastypass

*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* set best of three followed by a regular battle. see additional rules
*DQ:* ten days
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Arena Description:* Cliffside Beach
A long beach with a tall, rocky cliff on one side, and the ocean on the other. There are rocks scattered around, but it's mostly sandy.
*Additional Rules:* Trainers will PM all 4 Pokémon choices to the ref, along with which one they will send out first. The ref reveals the first picks, as well as the bench picks, and the battle proceeds in 4 bouts of 1v1 battles. Bouts end when there's a knockout, and after all four bouts, the trainers have a standard single battle with their remaining Pokémon to determine the winner.


----------



## Pixel Chinchill

I CHALLENGE MY OWN FLESH AND BLOOD. AVERY!

*Format:* 3v3
*Style:* Single
*DQ:* One Week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, Healing moves, OHKO. Chills limited to 5.
*Arena Description:* Beach City Beach
On the shores of a resort town lies a long, beautiful and sandy beach. The boardwalk stretches out before some local businesses and is completed with a small, wooden pier leading into the crystallike blue waters. In the distance sits a mysterious temple, shaped like a giant woman with many arms. (no gimmicks, battle area only includes the beach, the pier and the boardwalk).
*Additional Rules:* None

A simple match for our return to the world of ASB battling!


----------



## serpentjester

Pixel Chinchill said:


> I CHALLENGE MY OWN FLESH AND BLOOD. AVERY!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3
> *Style:* Single
> *DQ:* One Week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Attract, Healing moves, OHKO. Chills limited to 5.
> *Arena Description:* Beach City Beach
> On the shores of a resort town lies a long, beautiful and sandy beach. The boardwalk stretches out before some local businesses and is completed with a small, wooden pier leading into the crystallike blue waters. In the distance sits a mysterious temple, shaped like a giant woman with many arms. (no gimmicks, battle area only includes the beach, the pier and the boardwalk).
> *Additional Rules:* None
> 
> A simple match for our return to the world of ASB battling!


~*~*~time for death*~*~


----------



## Keldeo

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 3v3 singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Pain Split, Perish Song, Endeavor
> *Arena Description:* A Mountainside
> 
> This is a simple fight near the base of a mountain. Trees grow in thick layers up its craggy side. There is a lake nearby, filled with chilly water fresh from the stream that flows from the mountain's ice cap. The view is very inspiring from here, and at the end of every round each Pokemon on the field has a 10% chance to be motivated to be more awesome, raising a random stat by 1.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* The trainers will PM their first Pokemon to the ref, who will post the selections in the thread.


I'll take you on!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 4v4 single
> *Style:* set best of three followed by a regular battle. see additional rules
> *DQ:* ten days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Super Fang, direct healing, Attract. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena Description:* Cliffside Beach
> A long beach with a tall, rocky cliff on one side, and the ocean on the other. There are rocks scattered around, but it's mostly sandy.
> *Additional Rules:* Trainers will PM all 4 Pokémon choices to the ref, along with which one they will send out first. The ref reveals the first picks, as well as the bench picks, and the battle proceeds in 4 bouts of 1v1 battles. Bouts end when there's a knockout, and after all four bouts, the trainers have a standard single battle with their remaining Pokémon to determine the winner.


_okay_


----------



## Eifie

Remember when I regretted reffing so many battles at once? Yeah, neither do I. So I'm gonna pick up Superbird vs The Omskivar and then cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Byrus

I'll take Pixel Chinchill vs Serpentjester.


----------



## nastypass

Byrus said:


> I'll take you on if that's okay! I loved this game when I was younger.





Zhorken said:


> I am totally zonked right now but I want to get in a god dang battle for once!!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage cap:* 37%
> *Banned/restricted moves:* Direct healing, Pain Split, Encore, exact-damage moves (Super Fang, Counter, et al.), Attract (Cute Charm/Destiny Knot is fine), Trick Room messes with Speed but not command order
> *Arena:* Red Table
> 
> A giant, fully-functional replica of the Red Table from _Pokémon Pinball_.  No particular arena effects, but it's all working for the purposes of flavour and creative arena use.  All the Pokémon are real Pokémon, too, _especially_ the giant grinning Ditto in the corner.  Despite the slope, Pokémon like Voltorb can still control their movement, as evidenced by the bumper Voltorbs.
> 
> P.S. I would be happy to switch this out for the Blue/Ruby/Sapphire Table if the other battler and/or the ref has more nostalgia for one of those.


gonna ref this, since it seems a dang shame to let this arena just sit around on the board!


----------



## TruetoCheese

Time to TRAIN some people.

*Format:* 3v3 single
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Substitute, Sleep-inducing moves


Spoiler: Arena Description: THE TRAINTASTIC QUEST FOR PIZZA



Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can’t finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with one(1) Pokemon. Jerome lives really far away though, so you’ll have to take the train. Jerome’s train.

The train is composed of seven carriages, at the end of every round the unruly passengers (unruly because you keep attacking things near them and oh my god you nearly hit a baby you monster) will attempt to shove you off to another carriage. The two battlers’ health and energy will be averaged (as in total health + total energy then divided by 4) and a random number between 1 and 60 added to it. If Pokemon’s total is greather than the passenger’s specified totals then they get to stay in the carriage. 

The seven carriages and their passengers are:

Blue: The economy carriage, right at the back with the bathroom right freaking there. Everyone one here is kind of timid and doesn’t really want to speak out because maybe they can just stomach it before they get there. Of course, there are some who stand out from the pack. 50% chance that the passengers will have a 45 removal total, but a 50% chance they’ll have an 85 removal total.

Purple: The aristocracy lounge here. Well, that’s what they think. The carriage is populated by a group of people who willfully suspend the belief (high above their heads, in fact) that they are indeed the uppermost of the upper class. This is not true, but their rented suits for a train journey will not deter them. Passengers here will not tolerate any indecency, but are normally tolerant of plebian games. They have a 60 removal total that goes up for any loud or unruly move that is used. Just as well, because while they’re tolerant, they’re very much fakely so. They hold themselves so highly that all Pokemon in the carriage gain the Flying type in addition to all other types.

Green: The train’s greenhouse. Jerome actually has it powered by PLANT POWER, and when he says plant power he means they’re just electrical wires in the shape of plants hooked up to the engine. That’s not to say Jerome didn’t go all out. The room is rife with dangerous fake plants and their plasticy, oily stench. There’s a 40% chance that a Venus Wire-trap will fix itself on a battler at random, preventing the use of all physical moves. The battler may spend an action attempting to tear off the Wire-Trap. There is also a 40% chance that instead of a Wire-Trap, a Sun-Flower will emerge and soak up all special moves for the round, and can be destroyed using an action. This arena effect is calculated as soon as the battlers exit the previous carriage, and is told to the trainers before they give their commands for the round taking place in the Green carriage. The power plants have a 60 removal total. However, on every re-entry into the room, both the individual chances for the plants to hinder a battler and the removal total will go down by 10.

Orange: All the children are kept here. Every round spent in this cabin deals 5% typeless damage to each Pokemon present. There is also a 15% chance on each action that the Pokemon will be unable to perform its move because THAT UNATTENDED BABY IS OPENING A WINDOW. Upon leaving the carriage, the trainers will be absolutely pooped, and the Pokemon will get random orders for their next action. Passengers here love Pokemon, a lot, any kind, and have a 90 removal total.

White: This room is blindingly white. Like really, really white. All battler’s suffer a -1 Accuracy penalty. All trainers also have a 30% chance on each action to point their command at the wrong Pokemon on the field(i.e their opponent’s). If given their opponent’s order, the Pokemon will be considered to have access to the ordered move for that action. The room is empty but the doors are painted white, so they have a 70 removal total.

Violet: This is the carriage of true aristocracy. So true that they aren’t actually here because what kind of respectful filthy-richer would ride on a train? Disgusting. All that’s in this room is a really big jet made of solid gold, one of the spares of a regular train rider (but don’t tell his friends). This room is very cramped and any moves that don’t require the user to be a meter from their target will fail. It’s kind of hard to get out of this room, so battlers will stay in it for two rounds.

Black: It’s the train driver’s birthday party! He’s an old coot so he has a lot of friends in his lifetime, most of them being passengers. The room is absolutely brimming with people, all of them wearing conductors’ hats. Pokemon start on top of one of each of the people’s hats and have to jump about between the gaps in the throng, lest they fall in and take 5% typeless damage and are shoved grumpily back to the top. At the end of the round the party ends and everyone returns to their cabins, so the Pokemon are forced out no matter what.

The Roof: WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE A ROUND IS ONLY TWO ACTIONS OVER HERE. THE REMOVAL TOTAL IS 80, AND IF THE POKEMON FAIL THE REMOVAL ROLL THEN THEY TAKE 10% TYPELESS DAMAGE EACH. AAAAAAAH.

The battlers will begin the battle in a random carriage (except the roof).



_Note: I will be using Prickles the Cacnea as my first Pokemon, and he just happens to have a recently approved Signature Attribute (No connection, of course.) So I'd like and hope and dream and wish that whoever accepts this battle doesn't choose a Pokemon who has a STAB type advantage on the ol' pumpkin cactus. The best would be one where we're both on even terms._


----------



## Eta Carinae

TruetoCheese said:


> Time to TRAIN some people.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Substitute, Sleep-inducing moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Arena Description: THE TRAINTASTIC QUEST FOR PIZZA
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can’t finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with one(1) Pokemon. Jerome lives really far away though, so you’ll have to take the train. Jerome’s train.
> 
> The train is composed of seven carriages, at the end of every round the unruly passengers (unruly because you keep attacking things near them and oh my god you nearly hit a baby you monster) will attempt to shove you off to another carriage. The two battlers’ health and energy will be averaged (as in total health + total energy then divided by 4) and a random number between 1 and 60 added to it. If Pokemon’s total is greather than the passenger’s specified totals then they get to stay in the carriage.
> 
> The seven carriages and their passengers are:
> 
> Blue: The economy carriage, right at the back with the bathroom right freaking there. Everyone one here is kind of timid and doesn’t really want to speak out because maybe they can just stomach it before they get there. Of course, there are some who stand out from the pack. 50% chance that the passengers will have a 45 removal total, but a 50% chance they’ll have an 85 removal total.
> 
> Purple: The aristocracy lounge here. Well, that’s what they think. The carriage is populated by a group of people who willfully suspend the belief (high above their heads, in fact) that they are indeed the uppermost of the upper class. This is not true, but their rented suits for a train journey will not deter them. Passengers here will not tolerate any indecency, but are normally tolerant of plebian games. They have a 60 removal total that goes up for any loud or unruly move that is used. Just as well, because while they’re tolerant, they’re very much fakely so. They hold themselves so highly that all Pokemon in the carriage gain the Flying type in addition to all other types.
> 
> Green: The train’s greenhouse. Jerome actually has it powered by PLANT POWER, and when he says plant power he means they’re just electrical wires in the shape of plants hooked up to the engine. That’s not to say Jerome didn’t go all out. The room is rife with dangerous fake plants and their plasticy, oily stench. There’s a 40% chance that a Venus Wire-trap will fix itself on a battler at random, preventing the use of all physical moves. The battler may spend an action attempting to tear off the Wire-Trap. There is also a 40% chance that instead of a Wire-Trap, a Sun-Flower will emerge and soak up all special moves for the round, and can be destroyed using an action. This arena effect is calculated as soon as the battlers exit the previous carriage, and is told to the trainers before they give their commands for the round taking place in the Green carriage. The power plants have a 60 removal total. However, on every re-entry into the room, both the individual chances for the plants to hinder a battler and the removal total will go down by 10.
> 
> Orange: All the children are kept here. Every round spent in this cabin deals 5% typeless damage to each Pokemon present. There is also a 15% chance on each action that the Pokemon will be unable to perform its move because THAT UNATTENDED BABY IS OPENING A WINDOW. Upon leaving the carriage, the trainers will be absolutely pooped, and the Pokemon will get random orders for their next action. Passengers here love Pokemon, a lot, any kind, and have a 90 removal total.
> 
> White: This room is blindingly white. Like really, really white. All battler’s suffer a -1 Accuracy penalty. All trainers also have a 30% chance on each action to point their command at the wrong Pokemon on the field(i.e their opponent’s). If given their opponent’s order, the Pokemon will be considered to have access to the ordered move for that action. The room is empty but the doors are painted white, so they have a 70 removal total.
> 
> Violet: This is the carriage of true aristocracy. So true that they aren’t actually here because what kind of respectful filthy-richer would ride on a train? Disgusting. All that’s in this room is a really big jet made of solid gold, one of the spares of a regular train rider (but don’t tell his friends). This room is very cramped and any moves that don’t require the user to be a meter from their target will fail. It’s kind of hard to get out of this room, so battlers will stay in it for two rounds.
> 
> Black: It’s the train driver’s birthday party! He’s an old coot so he has a lot of friends in his lifetime, most of them being passengers. The room is absolutely brimming with people, all of them wearing conductors’ hats. Pokemon start on top of one of each of the people’s hats and have to jump about between the gaps in the throng, lest they fall in and take 5% typeless damage and are shoved grumpily back to the top. At the end of the round the party ends and everyone returns to their cabins, so the Pokemon are forced out no matter what.
> 
> The Roof: WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE A ROUND IS ONLY TWO ACTIONS OVER HERE. THE REMOVAL TOTAL IS 80, AND IF THE POKEMON FAIL THE REMOVAL ROLL THEN THEY TAKE 10% TYPELESS DAMAGE EACH. AAAAAAAH.
> 
> The battlers will begin the battle in a random carriage (except the roof).
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: I will be using Prickles the Cacnea as my first Pokemon, and he just happens to have a recently approved Signature Attribute (No connection, of course.) So I'd like and hope and dream and wish that whoever accepts this battle doesn't choose a Pokemon who has a STAB type advantage on the ol' pumpkin cactus. The best would be one where we're both on even terms._


Oh oh, me me!


----------



## TruetoCheese

I'll take a nice and simple battle to get back into the swing of reffing. Meursault vs Lord of the Fireflies, may I take thee for a dance?


----------



## nastypass

a challenge for Byrus, to test a lil hypothesis i have. he can change the arena if he's got one he'd rather use. :v

*Format:* 1v1 single
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned moves:* direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
*Arena:* Laboratory Hallway

What better place to test a hypothesis than the hallways of a high-tech laboratory? The hall is about 2 meters wide with a ceiling 3 meters high, with sterile white tile floors and smooth metal walls. Large glass windows peer into dark rooms full of equipment for who knows what purpose, next to doors with the words "RESTRICTED ACCESS" printed in red next to keycard switches.
*Other rules:* Byrus will use his Vanillite, Billy Kincaid, and I will use my Seedot, Dietrich.


----------



## Byrus

Meursault said:


> a challenge for Byrus, to test a lil hypothesis i have. he can change the arena if he's got one he'd rather use. :v
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned moves:* direct recovery, OHKO, Light Screen, Reflect, moves will not inflict confusion.
> *Arena:* Laboratory Hallway
> 
> What better place to test a hypothesis than the hallways of a high-tech laboratory? The hall is about 2 meters wide with a ceiling 3 meters high, with sterile white tile floors and smooth metal walls. Large glass windows peer into dark rooms full of equipment for who knows what purpose, next to doors with the words "RESTRICTED ACCESS" printed in red next to keycard switches.
> *Other rules:* Byrus will use his Vanillite, Billy Kincaid, and I will use my Seedot, Dietrich.


Sounds good. Accepted!


----------



## TruetoCheese

So, let's get some more normalish battles going.

*Format:* 2v2 single
*DQ:* 7 Days
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned moves:* Direct Recovery, Pain Split, OHKOes, Super Fang, Substitute, Attract, moves cannot inflict confusion
*Arena:* WALRUS

YOU ARE BATTLING ON TOP OF A WALREIN. THIS WALREIN IS VERY LARGE (DON'T SNEER, IT HAS FEELINGS TOO). _VERY LARGE_. WHEN YOU FIRST ARRIVED YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE AT THE BOTTOM OF A VERY BLUE CANYON. A CANYON SO MASSIVE IT HAD TO HAVE TAKEN EONS OF TORRENTOUS WAVES TO CARVE IT FROM THE BLUE EARTH, SO LARGE THAT IT HAD LOCAL CLOUDS (DANDRUFF). REALLY IT IS IDENTICAL IN FUNCTION TO AN ARENA WITH A BLUE FLOOR, WITH THE EXCEPTION THAT ANY MOVE THAT SHAKES THE GROUND SUFFICIENTLY WILL CAUSE MURMURS OF INDISTINGUISHABLE PLEASURE TO ESCAPE THE WALREIN RECEIVING A BACKRUB.

YOU CAN DRAW WATER OUT OF THE WALREIN'S PORES TO FACILITATE THE USE OF WATER-BASED MOVES. DON'T ASK, THOUGH, IT'S SAFER THAT WAY. MOVES THAT REQUIRE THE USE OF STONES AND SUCH WILL USE BITS OF GRIME AND DIRT LODGED IN BETWEEN THE WALREIN'S BRILLIANT BLUE BULBS OF SKIN. THE WALREIN CANNOT WASH EVERY PORTION OF ITS MAJESTY PROPERLY BECAUSE IT DOES NOT HAVE HANDS.

*Other:* When giving commands, trainers must logically (or at least semi-logically) fit the word WALRUS into their commands, description, etc. If they cannot, then they and their Pokemon will receive 5% typeless damage that ignores the damage cap. 

The Walrein will also suffer 5% emotional damage, with a 20% chance of feeling unloved. If the Walrein feels unloved, nothing will happen, it has lead a hard life as a gigantic walrus. The Walrein cannot faint from emotional damage (considering real moves targetting it will result in elated purring) as it has lead a hard life as a gigantic walrus and learnt to ignore every insult hurled at it, mainly because it cannot hear them due to being a gigantic walrus.





look i know i said normal but dood i wanna battle on a walrus


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

TruetoCheese said:


> So, let's get some more normalish battles going.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *DQ:* 7 Days
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned moves:* Direct Recovery, Pain Split, OHKOes, Super Fang, Substitute, Attract, moves cannot inflict confusion
> *Arena:* WALRUS
> 
> YOU ARE BATTLING ON TOP OF A WALREIN. THIS WALREIN IS VERY LARGE (DON'T SNEER, IT HAS FEELINGS TOO). _VERY LARGE_. WHEN YOU FIRST ARRIVED YOU THOUGHT YOU WERE AT THE BOTTOM OF A VERY BLUE CANYON. A CANYON SO MASSIVE IT HAD TO HAVE TAKEN EONS OF TORRENTOUS WAVES TO CARVE IT FROM THE BLUE EARTH, SO LARGE THAT IT HAD LOCAL CLOUDS (DANDRUFF). REALLY IT IS IDENTICAL IN FUNCTION TO AN ARENA WITH A BLUE FLOOR, WITH THE EXCEPTION THAT ANY MOVE THAT SHAKES THE GROUND SUFFICIENTLY WILL CAUSE MURMURS OF INDISTINGUISHABLE PLEASURE TO ESCAPE THE WALREIN RECEIVING A BACKRUB.
> 
> YOU CAN DRAW WATER OUT OF THE WALREIN'S PORES TO FACILITATE THE USE OF WATER-BASED MOVES. DON'T ASK, THOUGH, IT'S SAFER THAT WAY. MOVES THAT REQUIRE THE USE OF STONES AND SUCH WILL USE BITS OF GRIME AND DIRT LODGED IN BETWEEN THE WALREIN'S BRILLIANT BLUE BULBS OF SKIN. THE WALREIN CANNOT WASH EVERY PORTION OF ITS MAJESTY PROPERLY BECAUSE IT DOES NOT HAVE HANDS.
> 
> *Other:* When giving commands, trainers must logically (or at least semi-logically) fit the word WALRUS into their commands, description, etc. If they cannot, then they and their Pokemon will receive 5% typeless damage that ignores the damage cap.
> 
> The Walrein will also suffer 5% emotional damage, with a 20% chance of feeling unloved. If the Walrein feels unloved, nothing will happen, it has lead a hard life as a gigantic walrus. The Walrein cannot faint from emotional damage (considering real moves targetting it will result in elated purring) as it has lead a hard life as a gigantic walrus and learnt to ignore every insult hurled at it, mainly because it cannot hear them due to being a gigantic walrus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look i know i said normal but dood i wanna battle on a walrus


yes please sign me up


----------



## TruetoCheese

I'll pick up Totodile vs Keldeo and Meursault vs Byrus. Threads up in a bit.

EDIT:

Totodile vs. Keldeo

Meursault vs. Byrus


----------



## Eifie

A challenge for Keldeo, TruetoCheese, and JackPK!

*Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
*Style*: Set
*DQ*: 2 weeks
*Damage Cap*: none
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: direct healing, Pain Split, Safety Goggles
*Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)

The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.

The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.

This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop. 

In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.

Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. THE TRAINER'S COMMANDS ARE HORRIBLY GARBLED BY THE NOISE ON THE FRICKIN ROOF. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)



Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts




 Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
 Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
 At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
 Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
 Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
 Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
 Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
 Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
 Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
 Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
 Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
 Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
 Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
 Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
 pending Keldeo's approval: while on the roof, one word of each attack name ordered must be intentionally garbled out in some way. the command the Pokémon tries to execute will be randomly selected from every possible move fitting that criteria (e.g. if I ordered "LEECH L̴̐͒͊͆ͬ͑̀̌͗̇͋͑̇̆͘҉҉̣͎̙̱̻̬̖̹Į̢͓̹͖͚̠̝͖̦̹̥̠̩͖͈͇͍̣̓ͮͩ͛̐̅̽̀ͩ̉͐̏̌̈ͥ͋F̨̹͍̦̝͎̤̹͈̮͆͋̃͐͋̃̾͑̒̃̀̃͊ͣ̂ͭ͒͘ͅE̸̢̡̩̬̫̜͉̝̯̗̮͔̞̫ͮ͂̅͒̐͂̿͆̓͠", my Pokémon would randomly try to use one of Leech Life or Leech Seed, with the action failing if it doesn't know the move it picks. the ref can find these moves by searching up, for example, "leech *" on veekun). if the ordered attack name is only one word, the entire name must be garbled out and the Pokémon will attempt to execute any move at all at random (use a metronome generator for this).




(changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)

edit: actually let's ban direct healing and Pain Split, I forgot about those.
edit 2: banning the held item Safety Goggles after VM reminded me of its existence. I guess Overcoat and such can still work as you're only going to have them for a round anyway, and let's just... ignore Cloud Nine and Air Lock lmao


----------



## TruetoCheese

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Keldeo, TruetoCheese, and JackPK!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: STUFF ABOUT THE ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> *Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> [hide=tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts]
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
> [/hide]
> 
> (changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)


DUDE YEAAAAAAAH. ALSO HOW ABOUT...HAVING TRICK ROOM IN EFFECT EVERY ALTERNATE ROUND?


----------



## JackPK

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Keldeo, TruetoCheese, and JackPK!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> *Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: direct healing, Pain Split
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> [hide=tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts]
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
> [/hide]
> 
> (changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)
> 
> 
> 
> edit: actually let's ban direct healing and Pain Split, I forgot about those.


Yessssss

Also pls TTC and Keldeo to be reading my and Eifie's VMs to see whether you like the idea to throw in garbled commands while on THE ROOF


----------



## TruetoCheese

JackPK said:


> Yessssss
> 
> Also pls TTC and Keldeo to be reading my and Eifie's VMs to see whether you like the idea to throw in garbled commands while on THE ROOF


I CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER MY GARBLED COMMANDS.

TRANSLATION:
YES


----------



## Superbird

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Keldeo, TruetoCheese, and JackPK!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> *Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: direct healing, Pain Split, Safety Goggles
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. THE TRAINER'S COMMANDS ARE HORRIBLY GARBLED BY THE NOISE ON THE FRICKIN ROOF. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> [hide=tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts]
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
> pending Keldeo's approval: while on the roof, one word of each attack name ordered must be intentionally garbled out in some way. the command the Pokémon tries to execute will be randomly selected from every possible move fitting that criteria (e.g. if I ordered "LEECH L̴̐͒͊͆ͬ͑̀̌͗̇͋͑̇̆͘҉҉̣͎̙̱̻̬̖̹Į̢͓̹͖͚̠̝͖̦̹̥̠̩͖͈͇͍̣̓ͮͩ͛̐̅̽̀ͩ̉͐̏̌̈ͥ͋F̨̹͍̦̝͎̤̹͈̮͆͋̃͐͋̃̾͑̒̃̀̃͊ͣ̂ͭ͒͘ͅE̸̢̡̩̬̫̜͉̝̯̗̮͔̞̫ͮ͂̅͒̐͂̿͆̓͠", my Pokémon would randomly try to use one of Leech Life or Leech Seed, with the action failing if it doesn't know the move it picks. the ref can find these moves by searching up, for example, "leech *" on veekun). if the ordered attack name is only one word, the entire name must be garbled out and the Pokémon will attempt to execute any move at all at random (use a metronome generator for this).
> [/hide]
> 
> (changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)
> 
> edit: actually let's ban direct healing and Pain Split, I forgot about those.
> edit 2: banning the held item Safety Googles after VM reminded me of its existence. I guess Overcoat and such can still work as you're only going to have them for a round anyway, and let's just... ignore Cloud Nine and Air Lock lmao


I will never forgive myself for reffing this, but at the same time I will never forgive myself for not reffing this. Seems like a good place to experiment with a more comedic style, in any case. I will preemptively call dibs on reffing this once Keldeo accepts.


----------



## Keldeo

Eifie said:


> A challenge for Keldeo, TruetoCheese, and JackPK!
> 
> *Format*: 3v3v3v3 single
> *Style*: Set
> *DQ*: 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap*: none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: direct healing, Pain Split, Safety Goggles
> *Arena Description:* Jerome's Acidic Quest for Evolution (combination of  three arenas, originally by Kratos Aurion, Sangfroidish, and TruetoCheese)
> 
> The ref warned them about Pursuit, bro! He told ‘em dog! You just don’t do that in the Communication Club Colosseum, man, not when it’s frickin’ hailing inside. But nooo, the last trainers to battle in here just had to mess around, the arena’s weather generators are broken like whoa and now the next trainers and ref have to deal with the meteorologist’s nightmare they’ve left behind.
> 
> The Communication Club Colosseum itself is a standard enclosed arena, empty and large enough to accomodate any pokémon comfortably on its sturdy metal floor. For reasons known only to the mysterious techie wizards who designed the room, it is still possible to use just about any attack in here—rocks and surges of water appear out of nowhere when an attack calls for them, and the floor can be tunneled through and will repair itself after the match. No sense letting physics or lack or resources get in the way of a good ‘n wild battle, after all.
> 
> This freedom of attack use would normally also apply to weather moves, the room’s artificial weather generators providing bright light, stiff breezes and precipitation of all stripes whenever needed. The techie wizards have no explanation for the way the generators react when the move Pursuit is used while they’re active, however, and thanks to the previous occupants’ shenanigans they’re now on the fritz something serious. Bright lights shine, rain and hail drive down and a sandstorm tears across the room, effectively causing the effects of Sunny Day, Rain Dance, Hail and Sandstorm to remain active all at once. There’ll be no turning them off for a while, either, and they refuse to respond to any new weather commands, so the barrage of anomalous weather remains in place indefinitely and can’t be canceled or replaced by using a weather move (or additional use of Pursuit, for that matter, which will function normally). The intense weather assailing the battlers from all directions causes them a great deal of pain, shearing 10% health/round off of any Pokémon that is not completely immune to any and all weather damage and 7% off of Pokémon with a partial immunity. It is also quite difficult to see what’s going on through all the roiling rainhailsandsun, and all moves, save for never-miss moves and self- or field-targeting moves, suffer a 10% accuracy drop.
> 
> In addition, at the end of every round, the wacky weather magic will turn each battler into a random Pokemon — legendaries included. Typing, movepool, and ability (randomly generated, if applicable) will all change to that of the new form, while gender, status effects, and stat changes will remain the same; if a burned Pokemon turns into a Fire type, a poisoned Pokemon turns into a Poison or Steel type, or a paralyzed Pokemon turns into an Electric type, those effects will disappear.
> 
> Finally, at the end of every round that the battle is not on the FRICKIN ROOF, there is a 50% chance that the battle will trigger the Colosseum's movement simulators, effectively moving it onto the club's FRICKIN ROOF. WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE THE WEATHER'S EFFECTS ARE INCREASED (_WHY_) AND THE SUNRAINHAILSAND DEALS 2% MORE DAMAGE A ROUND THAN NORMAL. THE TRAINER'S COMMANDS ARE HORRIBLY GARBLED BY THE NOISE ON THE FRICKIN ROOF. AFTER EVERY ROUND ON THE FRICKIN ROOF ALL POKEMON TAKE 8% TYPELESS DAMAGE AND FALL BACK TO THE NORMAL ARENA. AAAAAAAH. (The battle starts in the normal arena.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tl;dr list of arena effects, and clarification of possible conflicts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand, hail, rain, and sun are all in effect at once. This deals 10% damage per round to all Pokemon, except those with an immunity to sand and/or hail damage, who take 7% a round
> Due to the weather, there is a blanket 10% accuracy drop (15% if on the roof) to all but never-miss, self-targeting, and arena-targeting moves
> At the end of every round each battler turns into a random Pokemon; type, movepool, and ability all change, but status effects, stat changes, and gender stay the same
> At the end of every normal round (the battle starts normally), there is a 40% chance that the battle will move to the FRICKIN ROOF, where certain effects (see below) are increased and the round's weather damage increases by 2%. After every round on the FRICKIN ROOF, both battlers take 8% typeless damage and move back to the normal arena.
> Water- and Fire-type moves do not have their damage modified by the weather (no boosts or penalties)
> Blizzard, Hurricane and Thunder all have 100% accuracy (but are affected by the blanket 10% accuracy drop)
> Solar Beam can be used instantly without any additional energy cost and does not have reduced base power
> Rock-types have their special defense increased by the sandstorm
> Pokémon with Chlorophyll, Harvest, Hydration, Leaf Guard, Sand Force, Sand Rush and Swift Swim have their abilities activated
> Pokémon with Solar Power have boosted special attack and take sun damage each round as normal
> Pokémon with Dry Skin do not get healed by or take extra damage from their ability (they still take the blanket damage per round)
> Pokémon with Ice Body or Rain Dish get healed by their ability, then take the usual weather damage
> Cherrim alternates between its sunshine and overcast forms at the beginning of each round (ref determines starting form at random)
> Castform randomly changes between its rain, sun and hail forms at the beginning of each round (at the beginning of each action if on the roof)
> Weather Ball is always at 100 base power (150 on the roof) and its type is randomly (re)determined to be Fire, Water, Ice or Rock each time it is used
> Growth raises attack and special attack by 2 with each use (3 on the roof)
> pending Keldeo's approval: while on the roof, one word of each attack name ordered must be intentionally garbled out in some way. the command the Pokémon tries to execute will be randomly selected from every possible move fitting that criteria (e.g. if I ordered "LEECH L̴̐͒͊͆ͬ͑̀̌͗̇͋͑̇̆͘҉҉̣͎̙̱̻̬̖̹Į̢͓̹͖͚̠̝͖̦̹̥̠̩͖͈͇͍̣̓ͮͩ͛̐̅̽̀ͩ̉͐̏̌̈ͥ͋F̨̹͍̦̝͎̤̹͈̮͆͋̃͐͋̃̾͑̒̃̀̃͊ͣ̂ͭ͒͘ͅE̸̢̡̩̬̫̜͉̝̯̗̮͔̞̫ͮ͂̅͒̐͂̿͆̓͠", my Pokémon would randomly try to use one of Leech Life or Leech Seed, with the action failing if it doesn't know the move it picks. the ref can find these moves by searching up, for example, "leech *" on veekun). if the ordered attack name is only one word, the entire name must be garbled out and the Pokémon will attempt to execute any move at all at random (use a metronome generator for this).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (changes from last time: now a four-way, no damage cap, no banned moves, increased chance of battling on the FRICKIN' ROOF from 40% to 50%. suggest more if you want! maybe we can change this to a 2v2v2v2 for slightly less ridiculous, but that would be sad.)
> 
> edit: actually let's ban direct healing and Pain Split, I forgot about those.
> edit 2: banning the held item Safety Googles after VM reminded me of its existence. I guess Overcoat and such can still work as you're only going to have them for a round anyway, and let's just... ignore Cloud Nine and Air Lock lmao


Yeah, let's do it!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

This is an open challenge, but preferably against someone who I have not yet battled.

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30% (40% on fifth day through the seventh day)
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery (except on seventh day), Pain Split, moves will not inflict attraction or confusion
*Arena Description:* The Genesis of the Universe

Just about every culture in human history has a story of how the universe came into being. The Library of Asber has a collection of hundreds of books, scrolls, and tablets that contain such epic stories. One particular book has been taken off of its shelf and placed on top of an old coffee table next to the fireplace. The book is bound in dark leather, with gold leaf ornamentation on the front cover depicting two humanlike figures. This book tells the tale of a great battle between two opposing forces that resulted in the creation of our world. These two deities, being unable to fight each other directly, created the beings we now know as “Pokémon” to act as their vessels and do the fighting in their place. As their feud raged on for eons, they gradually created the heavens and earth, and all life upon it, in order to fuel their endless battle.

Each round of the battle is referred to as a “day”. On each new day, the arena evolves, causing certain effects to take place:

THE FIRST DAY: _Before there was anything, there was nothing. The universe was an endless dark void, with no shape or form. The two gods created primitive forms of life to exist in this nothingness._ During the first day, all Pokémon on the field will revert to their most basic evolutionary stage. Trainers will PM the ref their commands. They may only command their Pokémon to use one move, and that move will be used on all three actions of this round. No conditionals may be used. If this is the first round of the match, both trainers will also PM the ref their choice of Pokémon. Any attack that relies on sight (such as Scary Face or Glare) shall fail, as will any move that requires light or natural resources. All attacks, aside from those with perfect accuracy, will have their accuracy reduced by 20%.

THE SECOND DAY: _On the second day the gods separated light from dark, and gave their companions the gift of sight._ Pokémon now have the ability to see, and attacks that rely on light shall now work, at half the energy cost. Intense sunlight will occur during this round. Trainers are free to command as usual.

THE THIRD DAY: _The gods then created a division, and the world was split in two. There was the endless sea, and the boundless sky. Where these two met, the war of the gods raged on._ Moves that require a source of water shall now work. The effects of rain shall take place throughout this round.

THE FOURTH DAY: _The gods created an island of rock in the endless ocean, and this island became our world._ Moves that require solid ground or rocks shall now work, and will have their base power multiplied by 1.5. The effects of a sandstorm shall take place during this round.

THE FIFTH DAY: _On the fifth day, the gods created all kinds of life, in order to add to their armies._ A random Rarity One Pokémon shall aid each trainer for the duration of this round, each using random moves from its movepool. Moves that require vegetation, such as Grass Knot, shall now work. In addition, a hailstorm shall occur during this round.

THE SIXTH DAY: _It was on the sixth day that humans were created, and given the gift of free will. The humans divided themselves into two religions, each worshipping one of the two gods. The war between the two deities reached its tipping point as men fought one another over their beliefs._ During this round, two ASB players may lend their strength to the trainers, and volunteer one of their Pokémon to aid them in the battle. Volunteers must post in the thread, and specify which trainer they will be helping and which Pokémon they will be using. The ref will accept volunteers on a first-come, first-served basis. Once each trainer has a volunteer, commands are posted normally, but the two volunteers will PM the ref their commands after the trainers have posted. Note that the move “Heal Pulse” is prohibited for this round.

THE SEVENTH DAY: _Exhausted, the gods and their subjects took a break from the fighting, and peace temporarily ensued. The gods saw the world they had created, and saw that it was good._ During this round, only self-targeting moves may be used. This is the only round where direct healing moves are allowed. 

After the seventh day, the cycle will repeat, and a brand new universe will be created. 

*Additional Rules:* When first sent out (and on the first day of any cycle) each Pokémon will revert to its first evolutionary stage. Each round that it stays in battle, a Pokémon may evolve into its next evolutionary stage, if it has one. In the case of divergent evolutionary paths, the trainer must specify the evolution before commands are posted. This means that a trainer that sent a Gallade into the battle could elect to evolve it into Gardevoir at the beginning of its third round in battle.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Vipera Magnifica said:


> This is an open challenge, but preferably against someone who I have not yet battled.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30% (40% on fifth day through the seventh day)
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery (except on seventh day), Pain Split, moves will not inflict attraction or confusion
> *Arena Description:* The Genesis of the Universe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FINE LITERATURE
> 
> 
> 
> Just about every culture in human history has a story of how the universe came into being. The Library of Asber has a collection of hundreds of books, scrolls, and tablets that contain such epic stories. One particular book has been taken off of its shelf and placed on top of an old coffee table next to the fireplace. The book is bound in dark leather, with gold leaf ornamentation on the front cover depicting two humanlike figures. This book tells the tale of a great battle between two opposing forces that resulted in the creation of our world. These two deities, being unable to fight each other directly, created the beings we now know as “Pokémon” to act as their vessels and do the fighting in their place. As their feud raged on for eons, they gradually created the heavens and earth, and all life upon it, in order to fuel their endless battle.
> 
> Each round of the battle is referred to as a “day”. On each new day, the arena evolves, causing certain effects to take place:
> 
> THE FIRST DAY: _Before there was anything, there was nothing. The universe was an endless dark void, with no shape or form. The two gods created primitive forms of life to exist in this nothingness._ During the first day, all Pokémon on the field will revert to their most basic evolutionary stage. Trainers will PM the ref their commands. They may only command their Pokémon to use one move, and that move will be used on all three actions of this round. No conditionals may be used. If this is the first round of the match, both trainers will also PM the ref their choice of Pokémon. Any attack that relies on sight (such as Scary Face or Glare) shall fail, as will any move that requires light or natural resources. All attacks, aside from those with perfect accuracy, will have their accuracy reduced by 20%.
> 
> THE SECOND DAY: _On the second day the gods separated light from dark, and gave their companions the gift of sight._ Pokémon now have the ability to see, and attacks that rely on light shall now work, at half the energy cost. Intense sunlight will occur during this round. Trainers are free to command as usual.
> 
> THE THIRD DAY: _The gods then created a division, and the world was split in two. There was the endless sea, and the boundless sky. Where these two met, the war of the gods raged on._ Moves that require a source of water shall now work. The effects of rain shall take place throughout this round.
> 
> THE FOURTH DAY: _The gods created an island of rock in the endless ocean, and this island became our world._ Moves that require solid ground or rocks shall now work, and will have their base power multiplied by 1.5. The effects of a sandstorm shall take place during this round.
> 
> THE FIFTH DAY: _On the fifth day, the gods created all kinds of life, in order to add to their armies._ A random Rarity One Pokémon shall aid each trainer for the duration of this round, each using random moves from its movepool. Moves that require vegetation, such as Grass Knot, shall now work. In addition, a hailstorm shall occur during this round.
> 
> THE SIXTH DAY: _It was on the sixth day that humans were created, and given the gift of free will. The humans divided themselves into two religions, each worshipping one of the two gods. The war between the two deities reached its tipping point as men fought one another over their beliefs._ During this round, two ASB players may lend their strength to the trainers, and volunteer one of their Pokémon to aid them in the battle. Volunteers must post in the thread, and specify which trainer they will be helping and which Pokémon they will be using. Once each trainer has a volunteer, commands are posted normally, but the two volunteers will PM the ref their commands after the trainers have posted. Note that the move “Heal Pulse” is prohibited for this round.
> 
> THE SEVENTH DAY: _Exhausted, the gods and their subjects took a break from the fighting, and peace temporarily ensued. The gods saw the world they had created, and saw that it was good._ During this round, only self-targeting moves may be used. This is the only round where direct healing moves are allowed.
> 
> After the seventh day, the cycle will repeat, and a brand new universe will be created.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* When first sent out (and on the first day of any cycle) each Pokémon will revert to its first evolutionary stage. Each round that it stays in battle, a Pokémon may evolve into its next evolutionary stage, if it has one. In the case of divergent evolutionary paths, the trainer must specify the evolution before commands are posted. This means that a trainer that sent a Gallade into the battle could elect to evolve it into Gardevoir at the beginning of its third round in battle.


I WILL GLADLY BATTLE YOU AS I HAVE NOT BATTLED YOU BEFORE

I'll ref this if you and UNKNOWN CHALLENGER #2 are ready and willing.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Vipera Magnifica said:


> This is an open challenge, but preferably against someone who I have not yet battled.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 30% (40% on fifth day through the seventh day)
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery (except on seventh day), Pain Split, moves will not inflict attraction or confusion
> *Arena Description:* The Genesis of the Universe
> 
> Just about every culture in human history has a story of how the universe came into being. The Library of Asber has a collection of hundreds of books, scrolls, and tablets that contain such epic stories. One particular book has been taken off of its shelf and placed on top of an old coffee table next to the fireplace. The book is bound in dark leather, with gold leaf ornamentation on the front cover depicting two humanlike figures. This book tells the tale of a great battle between two opposing forces that resulted in the creation of our world. These two deities, being unable to fight each other directly, created the beings we now know as “Pokémon” to act as their vessels and do the fighting in their place. As their feud raged on for eons, they gradually created the heavens and earth, and all life upon it, in order to fuel their endless battle.
> 
> Each round of the battle is referred to as a “day”. On each new day, the arena evolves, causing certain effects to take place:
> 
> THE FIRST DAY: _Before there was anything, there was nothing. The universe was an endless dark void, with no shape or form. The two gods created primitive forms of life to exist in this nothingness._ During the first day, all Pokémon on the field will revert to their most basic evolutionary stage. Trainers will PM the ref their commands. They may only command their Pokémon to use one move, and that move will be used on all three actions of this round. No conditionals may be used. If this is the first round of the match, both trainers will also PM the ref their choice of Pokémon. Any attack that relies on sight (such as Scary Face or Glare) shall fail, as will any move that requires light or natural resources. All attacks, aside from those with perfect accuracy, will have their accuracy reduced by 20%.
> 
> THE SECOND DAY: _On the second day the gods separated light from dark, and gave their companions the gift of sight._ Pokémon now have the ability to see, and attacks that rely on light shall now work, at half the energy cost. Intense sunlight will occur during this round. Trainers are free to command as usual.
> 
> THE THIRD DAY: _The gods then created a division, and the world was split in two. There was the endless sea, and the boundless sky. Where these two met, the war of the gods raged on._ Moves that require a source of water shall now work. The effects of rain shall take place throughout this round.
> 
> THE FOURTH DAY: _The gods created an island of rock in the endless ocean, and this island became our world._ Moves that require solid ground or rocks shall now work, and will have their base power multiplied by 1.5. The effects of a sandstorm shall take place during this round.
> 
> THE FIFTH DAY: _On the fifth day, the gods created all kinds of life, in order to add to their armies._ A random Rarity One Pokémon shall aid each trainer for the duration of this round, each using random moves from its movepool. Moves that require vegetation, such as Grass Knot, shall now work. In addition, a hailstorm shall occur during this round.
> 
> THE SIXTH DAY: _It was on the sixth day that humans were created, and given the gift of free will. The humans divided themselves into two religions, each worshipping one of the two gods. The war between the two deities reached its tipping point as men fought one another over their beliefs._ During this round, two ASB players may lend their strength to the trainers, and volunteer one of their Pokémon to aid them in the battle. Volunteers must post in the thread, and specify which trainer they will be helping and which Pokémon they will be using. The ref will accept volunteers on a first-come, first-served basis. Once each trainer has a volunteer, commands are posted normally, but the two volunteers will PM the ref their commands after the trainers have posted. Note that the move “Heal Pulse” is prohibited for this round.
> 
> THE SEVENTH DAY: _Exhausted, the gods and their subjects took a break from the fighting, and peace temporarily ensued. The gods saw the world they had created, and saw that it was good._ During this round, only self-targeting moves may be used. This is the only round where direct healing moves are allowed.
> 
> After the seventh day, the cycle will repeat, and a brand new universe will be created.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* When first sent out (and on the first day of any cycle) each Pokémon will revert to its first evolutionary stage. Each round that it stays in battle, a Pokémon may evolve into its next evolutionary stage, if it has one. In the case of divergent evolutionary paths, the trainer must specify the evolution before commands are posted. This means that a trainer that sent a Gallade into the battle could elect to evolve it into Gardevoir at the beginning of its third round in battle.


yup!


----------



## Bobino

It's been a while. Nice simple one to get back on the horse.

*Format:* 4v4 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* one Week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Pain Split, chills restricted to 3 per Pokemon
*Arena Description:* A local municipal Pokemon field. A small clearing outside a public park with the Pokemon logo emblazoned. No special conditions, it is open and outdoors, and not paved at all. All grass and dirt.
*Additional Rules:* no additional rules needed.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Bobino said:


> It's been a while. Nice simple one to get back on the horse.
> 
> *Format:* 4v4 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* one Week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Pain Split, chills restricted to 3 per Pokemon
> *Arena Description:* A local municipal Pokemon field. A small clearing outside a public park with the Pokemon logo emblazoned. No special conditions, it is open and outdoors, and not paved at all. All grass and dirt.
> *Additional Rules:* no additional rules needed.


I'll take you up on that! I seem to have every battle with nowhere to go noone to ref, though heh.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Sorry for the double post! 

After much discussion with Eta Carinae, we arrived at a conclusion that we need to tell the world about.

_The Train battle is now a Tag battle._

Changes are the tagness of the battle (of course), the damage cap being raised to 45%, there now being two teams, the first round of sendouts being PMed to the referee and it being mandatory for participating Pokemon to wear swanky shades when battling (which I guess I'll slap on the sendout's sprites after the ref announces them). Suggestions for further changes are welcome, Jerome wishes to upgrade his services.

TEAM CHEESUS CHRIST:
-Eta Carinae

TEAM EAT A CARRION:
-TruetoCheese

(team names are pending approval by team members)



TruetoCheese said:


> Time to TRAIN some people.
> 
> *Format:* *3+3 vs 3+3 double*
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* *45%*
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Substitute, Sleep-inducing moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Arena Description: THE TRAINTASTIC QUEST FOR PIZZA
> 
> 
> 
> Jerome the Swablu said he has leftover pizza and can’t finish it. In fact, he has exactly enough pizza to share with *two (2)* Pokemon *from different trainers.* Jerome lives really far away though, so you’ll have to take the train. Jerome’s train.
> 
> The train is composed of seven carriages, at the end of every round the unruly passengers (unruly because you keep attacking things near them and oh my god you nearly hit a baby you monster) will attempt to shove you off to another carriage. *The four battlers’ health and energy will be averaged (as in total health + total energy then divided by 8)* and a random number between 1 and 60 added to it. If Pokemon’s total is greather than the passenger’s specified totals then they get to stay in the carriage.
> 
> The seven carriages and their passengers are:
> 
> Blue: The economy carriage, right at the back with the bathroom right freaking there. Everyone one here is kind of timid and doesn’t really want to speak out because maybe they can just stomach it before they get there. Of course, there are some who stand out from the pack. 50% chance that the passengers will have a 45 removal total, but a 50% chance they’ll have an 85 removal total.
> 
> Purple: The aristocracy lounge here. Well, that’s what they think. The carriage is populated by a group of people who willfully suspend the belief (high above their heads, in fact) that they are indeed the uppermost of the upper class. This is not true, but their rented suits for a train journey will not deter them. Passengers here will not tolerate any indecency, but are normally tolerant of plebian games. They have a 60 removal total that goes up for any loud or unruly move that is used. Just as well, because while they’re tolerant, they’re very much fakely so. They hold themselves so highly that all Pokemon in the carriage gain the Flying type in addition to all other types.
> 
> Green: The train’s greenhouse. Jerome actually has it powered by PLANT POWER, and when he says plant power he means they’re just electrical wires in the shape of plants hooked up to the engine. That’s not to say Jerome didn’t go all out. The room is rife with dangerous fake plants and their plasticy, oily stench. There’s a 40% chance that a Venus Wire-trap will fix itself on a battler at random, preventing the use of all physical moves. The battler may spend an action attempting to tear off the Wire-Trap. There is also a 40% chance that instead of a Wire-Trap, a Sun-Flower will emerge and soak up all special moves for the round, and can be destroyed using an action. This arena effect is calculated as soon as the battlers exit the previous carriage, and is told to the trainers before they give their commands for the round taking place in the Green carriage. The power plants have a 60 removal total. However, on every re-entry into the room, both the individual chances for the plants to hinder a battler and the removal total will go down by 10.
> 
> Orange: All the children are kept here. Every round spent in this cabin deals 5% typeless damage to each Pokemon present. There is also a 15% chance on each action that the Pokemon will be unable to perform its move because THAT UNATTENDED BABY IS OPENING A WINDOW. Upon leaving the carriage, the trainers will be absolutely pooped, and the Pokemon will get random orders for their next action. Passengers here love Pokemon, a lot, any kind, and have a 90 removal total.
> 
> White: This room is blindingly white. Like really, really white. All battler’s suffer a -1 Accuracy penalty. All trainers also have a 30% chance on each action to point their command at the wrong Pokemon on the field(i.e their opponent’s). If given their opponent’s order, the Pokemon will be considered to have access to the ordered move for that action. The room is empty but the doors are painted white, so they have a 70 removal total.
> 
> Violet: This is the carriage of true aristocracy. So true that they aren’t actually here because what kind of respectful filthy-richer would ride on a train? Disgusting. All that’s in this room is a really big jet made of solid gold, one of the spares of a regular train rider (but don’t tell his friends). This room is very cramped and any moves that don’t require the user to be a meter from their target will fail. It’s kind of hard to get out of this room, so battlers will stay in it for two rounds.
> 
> Black: It’s the train driver’s birthday party! He’s an old coot so he has a lot of friends in his lifetime, most of them being passengers. The room is absolutely brimming with people, all of them wearing conductors’ hats. Pokemon start on top of one of each of the people’s hats and have to jump about between the gaps in the throng, lest they fall in and take 5% typeless damage and are shoved grumpily back to the top. At the end of the round the party ends and everyone returns to their cabins, so the Pokemon are forced out no matter what.
> 
> The Roof: WHY ARE WE UP HERE OH GOD. HOLD ON FOR DEAR LIFE BECAUSE A ROUND IS ONLY TWO ACTIONS OVER HERE. THE REMOVAL TOTAL IS 80, AND IF THE POKEMON FAIL THE REMOVAL ROLL THEN THEY TAKE 10% TYPELESS DAMAGE EACH. AAAAAAAH.
> 
> The battlers will begin the battle in a random carriage (except the roof).
> 
> 
> 
> _Note: I will be using Prickles the Cacnea as my first Pokemon, and he just happens to have a recently approved Signature Attribute (No connection, of course.) So I'd like and hope and dream and wish that whoever accepts this battle doesn't choose a Pokemon who has a STAB type advantage on the ol' pumpkin cactus. The best would be one where we're both on even terms._


Try your best to not STAB Type advantage poor Prickles :c

He doesn't want to go extinct in one round like one of his cruelly coffinated comrades >:C (Not that he can because damage cap but still)


----------



## Eifie

TruetoCheese said:


> Sorry for the double post!
> 
> After much discussion with Eta Carinae, we arrived at a conclusion that we need to tell the world about.
> 
> _The Train battle is now a Tag battle._
> 
> Changes are the tagness of the battle (of course), the damage cap being raised to 45%, there now being two teams, the first round of sendouts being PMed to the referee and it being mandatory for participating Pokemon to wear swanky shades when battling (which I guess I'll slap on the sendout's sprites after the ref announces them). Suggestions for further changes are welcome, Jerome wishes to upgrade his services.
> 
> TEAM CHEESUS CHRIST:
> -Eta Carinae
> 
> TEAM EAT A CARRION:
> -TruetoCheese
> 
> (team names are pending approval by team members)
> 
> 
> 
> Try your best to not STAB Type advantage poor Prickles :c
> 
> He doesn't want to go extinct in one round like one of his cruelly coffinated comrades >:C (Not that he can because damage cap but still)


ugh FINE I'LL REF IT


----------



## Keldeo

Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!

*Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
*DQ*: a really long time
*Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
*Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?



Spoiler: rules




 Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle. 
 Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
 Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
 This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
 Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
 Normal: Techno Blast
 Fire: Sacred Fire
 Grass: Seed Flare
 Ground: Precipice Blades
 Flying: Dragon Ascent
 Psychic: Psystrike
 Rock: Diamond Storm
 Ghost: Shadow Force
 Dragon: Roar of Time
 Dark: Hyperspace Fury
 Steel: Doom Desire
 Fairy: Light of Ruin
 Ice: Ice Burn
 Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
 Electric: Volt Tackle
 Fighting: High Jump Kick
 Poison*: Belch
 Bug*: Tail Glow

*If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.





Spoiler: participants




 Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
 JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
 The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
 Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
 Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
 TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
 Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
 I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
 Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)
 Totodile (The Fish, Grass, laurel wreath + fig leaf)
 Bobino (Luvdisc, Ice, beanie with snowflakes around edges)
 Vipera Magnifica (no homo, Fighting, Nike snapback and Axe)
 Emperor_Evulz (Lovebug, Flying, waterproof chicken outfit)


----------



## Eifie

Keldeo said:


> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears)


I think I will also dye her yellow, and paint her cheek things red! I wonder if attaching a little tail would be too much...


----------



## JackPK

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1v1v...1
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool.) Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> -Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> -Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> -Commands will be PMed to the ref (me.) If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> -This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> -Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> 
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears)
> 2. you?!


Aha, I have a slot open! totally a rhyperior and I will participate and take the Rock-type slot!

totally a rhyperior is wearing a Protector on his face. He thinks that's a good disguise but he's wrong. He's so wrong.


----------



## The Omskivar

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1v1v...1
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool.) Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> -Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> -Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> -Commands will be PMed to the ref (me.) If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> -This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> -Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> 
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> 2. JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> 3. you?!


Oh man, I'm so in, Sergio will be putting on a dapper little miner's hat and taking the Ground type.


----------



## Superbird

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1v1v...1
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool.) Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> [hide=rules]-Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> -Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> -Commands will be PMed to the ref (me.) If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> -This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> -Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> 
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of types, these types will also be made available.[/hide]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> 2. JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> 3. you?!


As the Brilliant Baby Bug Ball Brawl Battle Bonanza finishes itself up (The Omskivar is writing up the last round currently) I think it's nice that this is starting.

...what, ref it? No way. I'm not gonna pass up the chance to make a pun with Lotta, who will be dressing up as Lotta Hart, including a green sweater, afro, and camera, and will consequentially be able to flash people with the camera a lot and spread gossip. Very mischievous, like a Fairy-type, methinks.


----------



## M&F

Keldeo said:


> *Format:* 1v1v1v1v...1
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool.) Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> -Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> -Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> -Commands will be PMed to the ref (me.) If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> -This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> -Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> 
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> 2. JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> 3. you?!


... You know what? Sign me the hell up. Let's enter Irony, the Luvdisc that I actually obtained _before it was cool_.

We're taking Normal-type for the irony points, and... give me a moment to dig up that one webcomic, and I'll get back on the apparel.
ETA: Nevermind, just fix us up with the thickest framed glasses imaginable. Rather, the thickest framed diving goggles. After all, we're going to be undergr- erm, underwater.


----------



## TruetoCheese

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1v1v1v...1
> *DQ:* a really long time
> *Damage Cap:* 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool.) Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> -Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> -Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> -Commands will be PMed to the ref (me.) If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> -This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> -Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> 
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> 2. JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> 3. you?!


Doesn't count as a battle? Check. Customization Check? Buy a Luvdisc? ...Fine

Meet Tom Foolery, the world's coolest cat (who is also a fish).







The _dark_est Luvdisc you'll ever see. Those are his indoor clothes.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

TruetoCheese said:


> Sorry for the double post!
> 
> After much discussion with Eta Carinae, we arrived at a conclusion that we need to tell the world about.
> 
> _The Train battle is now a Tag battle._
> 
> Changes are the tagness of the battle (of course), the damage cap being raised to 45%, there now being two teams, the first round of sendouts being PMed to the referee and it being mandatory for participating Pokemon to wear swanky shades when battling (which I guess I'll slap on the sendout's sprites after the ref announces them). Suggestions for further changes are welcome, Jerome wishes to upgrade his services.
> 
> TEAM CHEESUS CHRIST:
> -Eta Carinae
> 
> TEAM EAT A CARRION:
> -TruetoCheese
> 
> (team names are pending approval by team members)
> 
> Try your best to not STAB Type advantage poor Prickles :c
> 
> He doesn't want to go extinct in one round like one of his cruelly coffinated comrades >:C (Not that he can because damage cap but still)


I... hem... OK!

EDIT: Apparently I had to choose whose team I was to partain in, so random.org decided on Team Cheesus Christ! Of which I'm very happy because Cheesus Christ is pretty fuckin hilarious



Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> you?!


Also that!

With that!

_spooky_


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> you?!


I'm entering Coeur Brisé. She'll be a Dragon type wearing a Chinese dragon costume.


----------



## Wargle

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)


I'll bring Pompadour, in a gothic suit of plate armor, obviously for the steel type


The armor style, for reference


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll take Bobino vs TTC.  Thread in a jiffy.


----------



## JackPK

TruetoCheese said:


> Sorry for the double post!
> 
> After much discussion with Eta Carinae, we arrived at a conclusion that we need to tell the world about.
> 
> _The Train battle is now a Tag battle._
> 
> Changes are the tagness of the battle (of course), the damage cap being raised to 45%, there now being two teams, the first round of sendouts being PMed to the referee and it being mandatory for participating Pokemon to wear swanky shades when battling (which I guess I'll slap on the sendout's sprites after the ref announces them). Suggestions for further changes are welcome, Jerome wishes to upgrade his services.
> 
> TEAM CHEESUS CHRIST:
> -Eta Carinae
> 
> TEAM EAT A CARRION:
> -TruetoCheese
> 
> (team names are pending approval by team members)
> 
> 
> 
> Try your best to not STAB Type advantage poor Prickles :c
> 
> He doesn't want to go extinct in one round like one of his cruelly coffinated comrades >:C (Not that he can because damage cap but still)


Cool, I'll join! LotF seems to have joined Cheese's team, so I'll join Eta's~


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Actually, it was quite the contrary, but honestly I don't mind at all

worst case scenario the ref randomizes teams upon posting the battle


----------



## JackPK

Lord of the Fireflies said:


> Actually, it was quite the contrary, but honestly I don't mind at all
> 
> worst case scenario the ref randomizes teams upon posting the battle


Oops, I completely misread the teams (why are they inverted?)

yeah I'll just be on whoever's team the ref feels like putting me on


----------



## TruetoCheese

JackPK said:


> Oops, I completely misread the teams (why are they inverted?)
> 
> yeah I'll just be on whoever's team the ref feels like putting me on


BLASPHEMY THE TEAM NAMES ARE PERFECTLY RELEVANT

Alright since Eifie has taken a break from reffing conducting out crazy train, a job is now available. And yes the ref will just randomize the battlers if no one decides on a specific team. It's all up to them regardless.


----------



## nastypass

*Format:* 4v4
*Style:* set doubles
*DQ:* whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* Direct recovery, Attract, Double Team, Rain Dance, Hail, Sandstorm. Moves will never inflict confusion.
*Arena:* a casual greenhouse date

let's have fun in the greenhouse with our grass type pokemon! i mean, i _guess_ you could bring a non-grass type? but the flowers here let off some pretty thick stun spore and sleep powder every round, so you'd better make sure they don't lose their goggles... safer to just bring a grass type and not worry about it, don't you think?

there's plenty of room to move around inside the green house, and there are cement walking paths through the soft dirt, in case anyone wants to use a rock move. and the glass is pretty thick, so no worries if there's an earthquake, either.


----------



## Totodile

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Attract, Captivate, Dig, Earthquake
*Arena Description:* Vermilion Gym

A plain indoor arena. Besides the huge American flag hanging obnoxiously on the far wall, there is little in the way of decoration. Overhead, the high ceiling is closed, but the weather simulators are fully operational, allowing moves such as Rain Dance to be used. Lt. Surge's Raichu is examining the battle from the sidelines, insistent on only the toughest trainers duking it out here; thus, if a Pokemon uses more than one non-damaging move per round, Raichu will punch that Pokemon, dealing 4% typeless damage. Because of the gym's type affiliation, electric-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy after all other calculations are applied.


----------



## Totodile

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
> Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)


The Fish would love to join in! He'll be a grass-type, wearing a laurel wreath and a fig leaf. His taste in fashion is impeccable.


----------



## Bobino

Totodile said:


> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct healers, Attract, Captivate, Dig, Earthquake
> *Arena Description:* Vermilion Gym
> 
> A plain indoor arena. Besides the huge American flag hanging obnoxiously on the far wall, there is little in the way of decoration. Overhead, the high ceiling is closed, but the weather simulators are fully operational, allowing moves such as Rain Dance to be used. Lt. Surge's Raichu is examining the battle from the sidelines, insistent on only the toughest trainers duking it out here; thus, if a Pokemon uses more than one non-damaging move per round, Raichu will punch that Pokemon, dealing 4% typeless damage. Because of the gym's type affiliation, electric-type moves deal 1% more damage for 1% less energy after all other calculations are applied.


I would very much like to accept this challenge!


----------



## Bobino

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
> Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)
> Totodile (The Fish, Grass, laurel wreath + fig leaf)


If I could please join and snatch up that Ice Type, that would be awesome!

EDIT: So sorry, forgot to include love disc's costume!

Luvdisc will be decked out in a winter beanie with snowflakes around the edge.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
> Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)
> Totodile (The Fish, Grass, laurel wreath + fig leaf)
> Bobino (Luvdisc, Ice, no costume)


no homo shall enter the fray, wearing a Nike snapback and a near-lethal amount of Axe body spray.

Fighting-type, of course


----------



## Momo(th)

I'M CALLING YOU OUT SANDFROIDISH, TO SUMMER SLAM!

*Format:* 5 v 5, single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 25%, not including traps or enemies
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* No OTK or direct recovery moves, no floating pokemon (including moves like Magnet Rise, we don't want this place to get too safe!)
*Arena Description:* Sen's Funhouse (obligatory theme song)

YOU DIED

Welcome to the house of fun! Sen's Fortress is an ancient castle looming right next to an undead church and a blacksmith, and hovers right over a large garden of death; it is infamous among players for being filled to the brim with traps such as giant axe pendulums on narrow walkways, pressure plates that trigger powerful arrows all over the place, even right at the entrance(hence the fanname "Funhouse Welcome Button") Indiana Jones-esque boulder chases, giants hurtling large explosives, elevators that kick you off with spiked roofs if you stay on them too long, and snake men. Lots and lots of snake men. It is dark and maze-like, with numerous floors and enemies, and is often the point in where new players just give up.

YOU DIED AGAIN

So obviously this is the perfect place for one hell of a haphazard battle! The battle will begin on the thin bridges near the beginning; the one with death pendulums and a snake woman throwing lighting in the background; obviously falling off would be disastrous, as the basement floor is sticky with tar,  and thus difficult to move. Also, there are gigantic Titanite Demons that can most certainly one-shot a bitch, which is just more of an incentive to not fall off! Fortunately, all these enemies are too large for the cagevators, so they'll stay put if you escape.

There are also hanging cages everywhere, making them the perfect way to escape. The act "Ride a cage!" counts as an action, and can be used as a quick escape if one is nearby and you're in a pinch. If you ride a cage you can hop off at any point until you hit the roof (watch out for those spikes!) If both players decide to ride a cage, then they can still attack each other while going up or down, and even maybe destroy their cage. with enough pain.

YOU DIED AGAIN (AGAIN)

The snake men are tall, long, and scary; the males carry huge cleavers and shields, while the women shoot lightning at a distance. They do not care for any species of pokemon; they only want your blood, so Selvipers and Arboks won't get out of a fight! The males are resistant to all physical attacks (we'll just say they have high base defense and attack) and do large damage, but crumble to any magical attack (low special stats and HP, with moderate speed). For the sake of ease we'll say one special attack is enough to kill them, if you're a physical attacker you're better off trying to push them off the edge. The females have no such resistance, but their lightning can most certainly knock you back to the basement, where Titanite Demons wait for you in their basement. Speaking of the basement of fun, the Titanite Demons have high stats in all regards; they can be defeated, but they're huge, have a large hit radius, and are highly resistant to almost anything; you're better off hitching a ride with a cage to escape their fun, assuming the tar doesn't cling on you hard enough. There are two giants on the upper roofs of Sen's Fortress; one that launches explosives all over the upper floors, and one that drops the boulders for the hallways. And don't think they'll run out any time soon, because thanks to the power of the Lords they have infinite supplies. They're strong and have a lot of hp, but are slow as butts, so for a fast pokemon they shouldn't be a problem. If either of them are killed, then the streams of boulders or bombs stop obviously; they're too big and heavy for anything but the giants.

U DED

Now here comes the fun part! If you throw a stone in a corridor in the Funhouse odds are it'll come to the other side as a pin cushion and flat. Pressure plates are sprinkled out everywhere; to the unwary they'll do massive damage (5% normal-type damage for each arrow), but they can also be used by the clever to kill the snake men and their opponents. Once a plate has been stepped on it takes a while for it to rise again. As for the boulders, they'll do a large amount of rock-type damage (8%), so brace for impact with Protect! Near the top floor of the Funhouse (not the roof) is a control mechanism to redirect the stream of rocks, so again to the clever this can be quite a boon. Speaking of the clever, the Funhouse most certainly has seen it's better days; it's quite easy to break the walls and floors with a bit of elbow grease and a lot of muscle, so you can escape a rocky death if you're fast enough. The pendulums do a bit of damage (3%?), but the real threat are the big boyz at the basement.

And speaking of big boy, the father of them all is the Iron Golem, the boss of the dungeon. He's nonhostile until you entire his arena, at which he'll slaughter both trainer's pokemon without hesitation. He's very weak in the heels, so tripping him say over a cliff is one way to kill him. You could take him head-on, y'know, If you're stupid.

For the sake of simplicity, there are no NPCs, so no Onion Bro, Crestfallen Merchant, Black Iron Tarkus, or Richard to worry about.

Also because we're not denizens of the Dark Souls universe (thank fuck for that) there's no benefit from killing enemies and obtaining their souls, except to clear a way or stop an onslaught.

Thankfully, us trainers are in hoverboards and can completely go through solid walls and objects , so we'll never lose site of our pokemon and will be unfazed by any enemy attack or trap.

I fully expect the traps and enemies to kill us more than the actual battle. This is less of a test of skills and more of an exercise in masochism.

YOU

FUCKING 

DIED

Tl;DR: Sen's Fortress is an old castle with pressure plates, swinging axes, demons, snakemen, cages that can be used as elevators, boulders, giants, and a robot golem as a boss. Expect to die alot.

Reference points for a referee:

http://darksouls.wikidot.com/sen-s-fortress

Guide of Sen's Fortress

(We can talk about any point if you feel like something's off, of course)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

If anyone plans on picking up my battle with TrueToCheese, please message me before opening it in the database so that I can rearrange my active squad.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Vipera Magnifica said:


> If anyone plans on picking up my battle with TrueToCheese, please message me before opening it in the database so that I can rearrange my active squad.


I think this should apply as a general rule for battles involving those members still participating in the League Championship.


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
> Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)
> Totodile (The Fish, Grass, laurel wreath + fig leaf)
> Bobino (Luvdisc, Ice, beanie with snowflakes around edges)
> Vipera Magnifica (no homo, Fighting, Nike snapback and Axe)


It's been a week since I posted this challenge and there's definitely enough people now, but I'll leave it up for around another day if anyone wants to make a last-minute entry.


----------



## Momo(th)

Keldeo said:


> It's been a week since I posted this challenge and there's definitely enough people now, but I'll leave it up for around another day if anyone wants to make a last-minute entry.


Sure, why not?

Lovebug feels up for the challenge. She'll be wearing a waterproof chicken outfit and be flying type.


----------



## Bobino

Keldeo said:


> It's been a week since I posted this challenge and there's definitely enough people now, but I'll leave it up for around another day if anyone wants to make a last-minute entry.


Not sure how long trading post takes, but just want to make sure it'll be ok if my new Luvdisc, Bobbish, isn't reflecting on my profile yet.


----------



## nastypass

offering to ref:

*Format:* 2v2 doubles
*DQ:* whatever
*Damage cap:* 40%
*Banned moves:* Metronome only
*Arena:* Moss Creek

A very shallow, but very wide creek. It's only a couple cm deep, but it keeps flowing steadily along. Rocks of varying size jut out from the bed, coated in patches of brownish-green moss. The banks of this creek are only vaguely defined, but there's not much interesting beyond them anyway: more rocks, yellow grass, and a wide open sky. What a beautiful view for you to ruin!

I don't particularly care if the battlers' Pokémon actually learn metronome or not, or if they're actually in your active squad, since metronome battles don't go in the db anyway.


----------



## Keldeo

Keldeo said:


> Here is a challenge I am offering to ref, for up to 18 participants. This is heavily based on Eifie's Baby Bug Brawl challenge and we also collaborated on the arena, so one of those spots is reserved for her and Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears. If you do not already have a Luvdisc but would like to participate in this battle, send me a VM and I'll buy one for you or reimburse you for the cost!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> *Arena Description*: A brawl pit for mini luvs (basically a really big open-air pool). Could this _sea_ more adorable?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only Luvdisc can be used, and any signature attributes/moves are considered to be nullified for the duration of the battle.
> Every Pokemon will start with 50% health and 50% energy, in the interest of having this battle not drag on for too long.
> Commands will be PMed to the ref (me). If a trainer doesn't send in commands within a week of the reffing being posted, their Luvdisc will not do anything for the round.
> This battle doesn't take up a slot, will not award monetary prizes, and won't count towards win/loss records.
> Upon accepting the challenge, each player should post a type, a thematically related costume, and a link to the Luvdisc they intend to use. Their Luvdisc will then dress up, gaining the chosen type as a secondary typing for the duration of the battle and also obtaining access to a move of that type, detailed below. However, this move can only be used once in the battle.
> Normal: Techno Blast
> Fire: Sacred Fire
> Grass: Seed Flare
> Ground: Precipice Blades
> Flying: Dragon Ascent
> Psychic: Psystrike
> Rock: Diamond Storm
> Ghost: Shadow Force
> Dragon: Roar of Time
> Dark: Hyperspace Fury
> Steel: Doom Desire
> Fairy: Light of Ruin
> Ice: Ice Burn
> Water: Steam Eruption (the Luvdisc will be pure Water type, not Water/Water)
> Electric: Volt Tackle
> Fighting: High Jump Kick
> Poison*: Belch
> Bug*: Tail Glow
> 
> *If more than 16 people are interested, or someone really really wants their Luvdisc to be one of these types, these types will also be made available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: participants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eifie (Jo-Ni TiMF Travler of Dears, Electric, Pikachu ears and dye)
> JackPK (totally a rhyperior, Rock, helmet)
> The Omskivar (Sergio, Ground, miner's hat)
> Superbird (Lotta, Fairy, Lotta Hart costume)
> Metallica Fanboy (Irony, Normal, thick-framed diving goggles)
> TruetoCheese (Tom Foolery, Dark, dapper costume)
> Lord of the Fireflies (Lady McSpooky, Ghost, spooky costume)
> I liek Squirtles (Coeur Brisé, Dragon, Chinese dragon costume)
> Wargle (Pompadour, Steel, Gothic plate armor)
> Totodile (The Fish, Grass, laurel wreath + fig leaf)
> Bobino (Luvdisc, Ice, beanie with snowflakes around edges)
> Vipera Magnifica (no homo, Fighting, Nike snapback and Axe)
> Emperor_Evulz (Lovebug, Flying, waterproof chicken outfit)


Alright, I'll close this up now! Expect the thread to go up within a few minutes. (I don't think having the Luvdisc in your active party should be a concern given how the Bug Brawl was configured, so that should be all right, Bobino.)


----------



## Keldeo

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 4v4
> *Style:* set doubles
> *DQ:* whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* Direct recovery, Attract, Double Team, Rain Dance, Hail, Sandstorm. Moves will never inflict confusion.
> *Arena:* a casual greenhouse date
> 
> let's have fun in the greenhouse with our grass type pokemon! i mean, i _guess_ you could bring a non-grass type? but the flowers here let off some pretty thick stun spore and sleep powder every round, so you'd better make sure they don't lose their goggles... safer to just bring a grass type and not worry about it, don't you think?
> 
> there's plenty of room to move around inside the green house, and there are cement walking paths through the soft dirt, in case anyone wants to use a rock move. and the glass is pretty thick, so no worries if there's an earthquake, either.


I'll take this challenge! (Unless you wouldn't be fine with me using a Gourgeist or Lilligant, since I only have four Grass types?)


----------



## Ether's Bane

Meursault said:


> offering to ref:
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 doubles
> *DQ:* whatever
> *Damage cap:* 40%
> *Banned moves:* Metronome only
> *Arena:* Moss Creek
> 
> A very shallow, but very wide creek. It's only a couple cm deep, but it keeps flowing steadily along. Rocks of varying size jut out from the bed, coated in patches of brownish-green moss. The banks of this creek are only vaguely defined, but there's not much interesting beyond them anyway: more rocks, yellow grass, and a wide open sky. What a beautiful view for you to ruin!
> 
> I don't particularly care if the battlers' Pokémon actually learn metronome or not, or if they're actually in your active squad, since metronome battles don't go in the db anyway.


I'll take it!

(For what it's worth, I actually do have something that gets Metronome.)


----------



## nastypass

Keldeo said:


> I'll take this challenge! (Unless you wouldn't be fine with me using a Gourgeist or Lilligant, since I only have four Grass types?)


This challenge is still valid, but I'd actually appreciate it if prospective refs waited until after my battle with Byrus ends, just in case Dietrich gets to evolve. >.>


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I like the idea of teamwork in ASB, so I'm making this open challenge.

*Format:* 2+2 vs 2+2 doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery (except during break time), Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
*Arena Description:* Team-building Exercises

The arena takes place in a stereotypical corporate office setting. The cubicle walls have been removed, and computer desks covered in financial reports and stock portfolios have been pushed aside to make room for a Pokémon battle. The walls are covered in pie charts and motivational posters, and on some desks are little trinkets and house plants.

Water from the water coolers is available for attacks that need a water source, and the indoor plants can be used for attacks that require plants, dirt, or rocks. The weather, however, cannot be affected inside the office building.

Any time both teammates use a move of the same type during an action, they increase their "synergy" and their critical hit domains will increase by one. This can only occur once per round.

Every fifth round is union mandated break time. Battlers will make their way to the break room where they can chat around the water cooler, drink coffee, and eat snacks from the company fridge. During this round, only self-targeting moves and moves that affect allies can be used. The move Snatch will not steal opponents' moves. Battlers can also use an action to eat a sandwich from the company fridge, restoring 5% health at the cost of no energy.


----------



## Superbird

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I like the idea of teamwork in ASB, so I'm making this open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2+2 vs 2+2 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery (except during break time), Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Team-building Exercises
> 
> The arena takes place in a stereotypical corporate office setting. The cubicle walls have been removed, and computer desks covered in financial reports and stock portfolios have been pushed aside to make room for a Pokémon battle. The walls are covered in pie charts and motivational posters, and on some desks are little trinkets and house plants.
> 
> Water from the water coolers is available for attacks that need a water source, and the indoor plants can be used for attacks that require plants, dirt, or rocks. The weather, however, cannot be affected inside the office building.
> 
> Any time both teammates use a move of the same type during an action, they increase their "synergy" and their critical hit domains will increase by one. This can only occur once per round.
> 
> Every fifth round is union mandated break time. Battlers will make their way to the break room where they can chat around the water cooler, drink coffee, and eat snacks from the company fridge. During this round, only self-targeting moves and moves that affect allies can be used. The move Snatch will not steal opponents' moves. Battlers can also use an action to eat a sandwich from the company fridge, restoring 5% health at the cost of no energy.


I have a bunch of open battle slots right now. I'll use this to fill one of them.


----------



## Ether's Bane

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I like the idea of teamwork in ASB, so I'm making this open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2+2 vs 2+2 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery (except during break time), Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Team-building Exercises
> 
> The arena takes place in a stereotypical corporate office setting. The cubicle walls have been removed, and computer desks covered in financial reports and stock portfolios have been pushed aside to make room for a Pokémon battle. The walls are covered in pie charts and motivational posters, and on some desks are little trinkets and house plants.
> 
> Water from the water coolers is available for attacks that need a water source, and the indoor plants can be used for attacks that require plants, dirt, or rocks. The weather, however, cannot be affected inside the office building.
> 
> Any time both teammates use a move of the same type during an action, they increase their "synergy" and their critical hit domains will increase by one. This can only occur once per round.
> 
> Every fifth round is union mandated break time. Battlers will make their way to the break room where they can chat around the water cooler, drink coffee, and eat snacks from the company fridge. During this round, only self-targeting moves and moves that affect allies can be used. The move Snatch will not steal opponents' moves. Battlers can also use an action to eat a sandwich from the company fridge, restoring 5% health at the cost of no energy.


Taking this as well.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I like the idea of teamwork in ASB, so I'm making this open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2+2 vs 2+2 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery (except during break time), Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Team-building Exercises
> 
> The arena takes place in a stereotypical corporate office setting. The cubicle walls have been removed, and computer desks covered in financial reports and stock portfolios have been pushed aside to make room for a Pokémon battle. The walls are covered in pie charts and motivational posters, and on some desks are little trinkets and house plants.
> 
> Water from the water coolers is available for attacks that need a water source, and the indoor plants can be used for attacks that require plants, dirt, or rocks. The weather, however, cannot be affected inside the office building.
> 
> Any time both teammates use a move of the same type during an action, they increase their "synergy" and their critical hit domains will increase by one. This can only occur once per round.
> 
> Every fifth round is union mandated break time. Battlers will make their way to the break room where they can chat around the water cooler, drink coffee, and eat snacks from the company fridge. During this round, only self-targeting moves and moves that affect allies can be used. The move Snatch will not steal opponents' moves. Battlers can also use an action to eat a sandwich from the company fridge, restoring 5% health at the cost of no energy.


sounds nice! i'll pitch in!


----------



## M&F

Might as well have one low-pressure thing going on.

*Format:* 2v2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 month
*Damage Cap:* 49%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
*Arena:* Derelict Ship

I'm sure it must have been a cool arena that these two trainers must have originally been planning to fight in, if it was only accessible by boat. What a shame, then, that it turns out that a quick Metronome Battle doesn't really make for a good way to pass the time in a marine trip. Fortunately -- or, perhaps, disappointingly -- the ship is still standing; however, avoiding the increasingly distressful seas has ultimately led to it being rammed against the shallows. The crew has evacuated in an orderly fashion, using lifeboats efficiently enough that many were left on board... But instead of going home, the trainers suddenly the decided that the abandoned vessel actually made for one sick arena, too.

The fight will take place aboard a ship that lies trapped in shallow water, standing perfectly straight despite a gaping hole in the bottom of the hull. The battlers will begin from the upper deck, with access to the lower deck below via a flight of stairs, and then to the cargo hold via another, each taking about an action to climb down for a Pokémon of average speed and with adequate limbs for the motion. Of course, holes through the floor can work just as well as means of locomotion across the decks. It's also possible to take the fight all the way to the shallows, providing even a good chance to disturb the maritime wildlife (although it may furiously retaliate if sufficiently provoked -- you never know if there are Gyarados in the water!).

*Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


----------



## Meowth

Emperor_Evulz said:


> I'M CALLING YOU OUT SANDFROIDISH, TO SUMMER SLAM!
> 
> *Format:* 5 v 5, single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 25%, not including traps or enemies
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* No OTK or direct recovery moves, no floating pokemon (including moves like Magnet Rise, we don't want this place to get too safe!)
> *Arena Description:* Sen's Funhouse (obligatory theme song)
> 
> YOU DIED
> 
> Welcome to the house of fun! Sen's Fortress is an ancient castle looming right next to an undead church and a blacksmith, and hovers right over a large garden of death; it is infamous among players for being filled to the brim with traps such as giant axe pendulums on narrow walkways, pressure plates that trigger powerful arrows all over the place, even right at the entrance(hence the fanname "Funhouse Welcome Button") Indiana Jones-esque boulder chases, giants hurtling large explosives, elevators that kick you off with spiked roofs if you stay on them too long, and snake men. Lots and lots of snake men. It is dark and maze-like, with numerous floors and enemies, and is often the point in where new players just give up.
> 
> YOU DIED AGAIN
> 
> So obviously this is the perfect place for one hell of a haphazard battle! The battle will begin on the thin bridges near the beginning; the one with death pendulums and a snake woman throwing lighting in the background; obviously falling off would be disastrous, as the basement floor is sticky with tar,  and thus difficult to move. Also, there are gigantic Titanite Demons that can most certainly one-shot a bitch, which is just more of an incentive to not fall off! Fortunately, all these enemies are too large for the cagevators, so they'll stay put if you escape.
> 
> There are also hanging cages everywhere, making them the perfect way to escape. The act "Ride a cage!" counts as an action, and can be used as a quick escape if one is nearby and you're in a pinch. If you ride a cage you can hop off at any point until you hit the roof (watch out for those spikes!) If both players decide to ride a cage, then they can still attack each other while going up or down, and even maybe destroy their cage. with enough pain.
> 
> YOU DIED AGAIN (AGAIN)
> 
> The snake men are tall, long, and scary; the males carry huge cleavers and shields, while the women shoot lightning at a distance. They do not care for any species of pokemon; they only want your blood, so Selvipers and Arboks won't get out of a fight! The males are resistant to all physical attacks (we'll just say they have high base defense and attack) and do large damage, but crumble to any magical attack (low special stats and HP, with moderate speed). For the sake of ease we'll say one special attack is enough to kill them, if you're a physical attacker you're better off trying to push them off the edge. The females have no such resistance, but their lightning can most certainly knock you back to the basement, where Titanite Demons wait for you in their basement. Speaking of the basement of fun, the Titanite Demons have high stats in all regards; they can be defeated, but they're huge, have a large hit radius, and are highly resistant to almost anything; you're better off hitching a ride with a cage to escape their fun, assuming the tar doesn't cling on you hard enough. There are two giants on the upper roofs of Sen's Fortress; one that launches explosives all over the upper floors, and one that drops the boulders for the hallways. And don't think they'll run out any time soon, because thanks to the power of the Lords they have infinite supplies. They're strong and have a lot of hp, but are slow as butts, so for a fast pokemon they shouldn't be a problem. If either of them are killed, then the streams of boulders or bombs stop obviously; they're too big and heavy for anything but the giants.
> 
> U DED
> 
> Now here comes the fun part! If you throw a stone in a corridor in the Funhouse odds are it'll come to the other side as a pin cushion and flat. Pressure plates are sprinkled out everywhere; to the unwary they'll do massive damage (5% normal-type damage for each arrow), but they can also be used by the clever to kill the snake men and their opponents. Once a plate has been stepped on it takes a while for it to rise again. As for the boulders, they'll do a large amount of rock-type damage (8%), so brace for impact with Protect! Near the top floor of the Funhouse (not the roof) is a control mechanism to redirect the stream of rocks, so again to the clever this can be quite a boon. Speaking of the clever, the Funhouse most certainly has seen it's better days; it's quite easy to break the walls and floors with a bit of elbow grease and a lot of muscle, so you can escape a rocky death if you're fast enough. The pendulums do a bit of damage (3%?), but the real threat are the big boyz at the basement.
> 
> And speaking of big boy, the father of them all is the Iron Golem, the boss of the dungeon. He's nonhostile until you entire his arena, at which he'll slaughter both trainer's pokemon without hesitation. He's very weak in the heels, so tripping him say over a cliff is one way to kill him. You could take him head-on, y'know, If you're stupid.
> 
> For the sake of simplicity, there are no NPCs, so no Onion Bro, Crestfallen Merchant, Black Iron Tarkus, or Richard to worry about.
> 
> Also because we're not denizens of the Dark Souls universe (thank fuck for that) there's no benefit from killing enemies and obtaining their souls, except to clear a way or stop an onslaught.
> 
> Thankfully, us trainers are in hoverboards and can completely go through solid walls and objects , so we'll never lose site of our pokemon and will be unfazed by any enemy attack or trap.
> 
> I fully expect the traps and enemies to kill us more than the actual battle. This is less of a test of skills and more of an exercise in masochism.
> 
> YOU
> 
> FUCKING
> 
> DIED
> 
> Tl;DR: Sen's Fortress is an old castle with pressure plates, swinging axes, demons, snakemen, cages that can be used as elevators, boulders, giants, and a robot golem as a boss. Expect to die alot.
> 
> Reference points for a referee:
> 
> http://darksouls.wikidot.com/sen-s-fortress
> 
> Guide of Sen's Fortress
> 
> (We can talk about any point if you feel like something's off, of course)


all my souls sigstuff seems to have gone through now so I guess I can finally accept this one!

bleeding but hole ahead


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I want a quick thing, and I have a slot left over, so this is perfect.

*Format:* 2v2
*Style:* Set.
*DQ:* Two weeks.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery limited to 1 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract, Confusion.
*Arena Description:* The Holoplain

The arena, at first glance, looks like any old grassy plain. However, from the second round on, each Trainer may aesthetically change the arena in whatever way they wish. One round it can be the brim of a hat, the next a casino, and the following a corn flake, but they are all mechanically the same arena. Anything that an attack may need (water, rocks, etc.) will materialize from seemingly nowhere and go back whence it came once the attack is executed. 

There is a pattern for the arena-swapping: Trainer who accepts the challenge, then yours truly, then the challenge-accepter, etc.

*Additional Rules:* Each Trainer will PM their ref their _opponent's_ first Pokemon.


----------



## Superbird

I liek Scythers said:


> I want a quick thing, and I have a slot left over, so this is perfect.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* Two weeks.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery limited to 1 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract, Confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Holoplain
> 
> The arena, at first glance, looks like any old grassy plain. However, from the second round on, each Trainer may aesthetically change the arena in whatever way they wish. One round it can be the brim of a hat, the next a casino, and the following a corn flake, but they are all mechanically the same arena. Anything that an attack may need (water, rocks, etc.) will materialize from seemingly nowhere and go back whence it came once the attack is executed.
> 
> There is a pattern for the arena-swapping: Trainer who accepts the challenge, then yours truly, then the challenge-accepter, etc.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Each Trainer will PM their ref their _opponent's_ first Pokemon.


I believe I have a spare slot. This looks like a bunch of fun.


----------



## Wargle

Hey I have a bad idea and a battle slot, let's combine the two!

*Format:* 1v1
*Style:* Set.
*DQ:* Two weeks.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery limited to 4 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract
*Arena Description:* WWE SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERSLAAAAAM

AVAILABLE ON PAY-PER-VIEW FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $59.99!

WILL JOHN CENA DEFEND HIS TITLE? WILL IT BE STOLEN AWAY BY THE UNDERTAKER? WILL I LET MY SHIFT KEY TAKE A BREAK? THESE QUESTIONS AND MORE WILL BE ANSWERED THIS SUNDAY NIGHT ON WWE SUUUUUPERSLAAAAAM! AVAILABLE FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $49.99

This main event battle will take place live on television before millions of fans! Before the battle, each battler enters the ring to their signature theme music before giving out the customary pre-fight taunts. Then they finally get down to business. Fighting. The ring is a basic wrestling arena, a ring in the middle, surrounded by concrete floors, surrounded by 21,000 screaming fans.

*Additional Rules:* 
Only Pokemon that are part Fighting type may be used.

Because of the screaming of the crowd, sound moves don't work as well, having their accuracy dropped by 20% because of the shortened range. Round and Echoed Voice are an exception, both getting the equivalent of a one stage boost.

Every round, there's a 20% chance a (randomized) fighting type will come into the ring and use a randomized attack it learns on one of the battlers. (This can be any fighting type of any stage, legendaries included.)

Battler's PM the ref their choice of Pokemon and it's music for its big entrance.


----------



## Zhorken

Ref test battle for Bobino; needs one advanced/elite mentor ref and one other battler.

--------------

2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for Bobino; needs one advanced/elite mentor ref and one other battler.
> 
> --------------
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Me, me! This time I hope my young padawan shall not disappear on me after two rounds...


----------



## sanderidge

:o may I be the other battler?


----------



## Eifie

Faorzia said:


> :o may I be the other battler?


Ooh, let's go! Bobino, feel free to put up the thread whenever you're ready.


----------



## Guestrodon

2vs2 Single
Style: Set
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 35%
Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery, Attract, Sleep inflicting moves, Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
Terrain: *A Rainy City Street* by Keldeo

A typical narrow street in a typical urban area, flooded by incessant rain. All the normal effects of rain apply, but Fire moves also have a 25% chance to fizzle out and fail, and due to the inherent conductivity of the area, all Electric moves have their base damage increased by 2% and their base energy decreased by 1%. In addition, at the end of every round, one of the following things will happen:

10% chance: Thunderbolt, damage calculated as if it were used by a fully evolved Electric type with no experience, hits one Pokemon. It will not strike the same Pokemon twice, so if all Pokemon on the field have been hit when this is rolled, nothing happens.

10% chance: A sudden gust of wind deals 3% Flying damage to all Pokemon, dealing 5% to Pokemon currently in the air and knocking them down unless they are inherently flying/hovering.

10% chance: A street sign or other implement topples from the force of the rain, dealing 4% Steel damage to all Pokemon.

10% chance: The rain lessens to a drizzle for the next round. There is no Electric boost, Fire moves cannot fizzle out, all HP recovery from rain is lessened by 1/2, Swift Swim Pokemon are only 1.5x as fast, Water moves are boosted by 1.25x, Fire moves and Solar Beam are decreased by .75x, and Weather Ball is only boosted by 1.5x.

30% chance: A flash flood sweeps through the area. Between rounds, Pokemon under 1 meter tall must expend 2% energy to avoid the water, while those over 1 meter tall take 2% Water damage from the buffeting waves. Water Pokemon and Pokemon currently in the air are exempt from this damage. If this effect is rolled, there is an additional 50% chance that the next round must be spent evacuating to a safer place for a battle (turn order is preserved in this case, but a new effect is rolled, and status and other effects worsen as they normally would). 

30% chance: The rain strengthens to heavy rain (identical to the effects of Primordial Sea) for the next round. In addition, every Pokemon on the field takes 1% Water damage per action, and the Electric boost is increased to 3% base damage and 2% decrease in base energy.


----------



## Bobino

Eifie said:


> Ooh, let's go! Bobino, feel free to put up the thread whenever you're ready.


DONE!

Sorry for the delay, I was on vacation, and actually just saw I passed the quiz now. I'm super-psyched, thanks for helping me with this battle, you two!


----------



## Zero Moment

Wargle said:


> Hey I have a bad idea and a battle slot, let's combine the two!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* Two weeks.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery limited to 4 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract
> *Arena Description:* WWE SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPERSLAAAAAM
> 
> AVAILABLE ON PAY-PER-VIEW FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $59.99!
> 
> WILL JOHN CENA DEFEND HIS TITLE? WILL IT BE STOLEN AWAY BY THE UNDERTAKER? WILL I LET MY SHIFT KEY TAKE A BREAK? THESE QUESTIONS AND MORE WILL BE ANSWERED THIS SUNDAY NIGHT ON WWE SUUUUUPERSLAAAAAM! AVAILABLE FOR THE LOW LOW PRICE OF $49.99
> 
> This main event battle will take place live on television before millions of fans! Before the battle, each battler enters the ring to their signature theme music before giving out the customary pre-fight taunts. Then they finally get down to business. Fighting. The ring is a basic wrestling arena, a ring in the middle, surrounded by concrete floors, surrounded by 21,000 screaming fans.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*
> Only Pokemon that are part Fighting type may be used.
> 
> Because of the screaming of the crowd, sound moves don't work as well, having their accuracy dropped by 20% because of the shortened range. Round and Echoed Voice are an exception, both getting the equivalent of a one stage boost.
> 
> Every round, there's a 20% chance a (randomized) fighting type will come into the ring and use a randomized attack it learns on one of the battlers. (This can be any fighting type of any stage, legendaries included.)
> 
> Battler's PM the ref their choice of Pokemon and it's music for its big entrance.


Wow, nobody's taken this yet? It's time, to d-d-d-d-d-d-d-d-duel!


----------



## Totodile

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I like the idea of teamwork in ASB, so I'm making this open challenge.
> 
> *Format:* 2+2 vs 2+2 doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery (except during break time), Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Team-building Exercises
> 
> The arena takes place in a stereotypical corporate office setting. The cubicle walls have been removed, and computer desks covered in financial reports and stock portfolios have been pushed aside to make room for a Pokémon battle. The walls are covered in pie charts and motivational posters, and on some desks are little trinkets and house plants.
> 
> Water from the water coolers is available for attacks that need a water source, and the indoor plants can be used for attacks that require plants, dirt, or rocks. The weather, however, cannot be affected inside the office building.
> 
> Any time both teammates use a move of the same type during an action, they increase their "synergy" and their critical hit domains will increase by one. This can only occur once per round.
> 
> Every fifth round is union mandated break time. Battlers will make their way to the break room where they can chat around the water cooler, drink coffee, and eat snacks from the company fridge. During this round, only self-targeting moves and moves that affect allies can be used. The move Snatch will not steal opponents' moves. Battlers can also use an action to eat a sandwich from the company fridge, restoring 5% health at the cost of no energy.





Superbird said:


> I have a bunch of open battle slots right now. I'll use this to fill one of them.





Ether's Bane said:


> Taking this as well.





Lord of the Fireflies said:


> sounds nice! i'll pitch in!


Everything has been so slow lately, so I'll grab this one! Any preferences as to how battlers should be organized?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Totodile said:


> Everything has been so slow lately, so I'll grab this one! Any preferences as to how battlers should be organized?


LotF and I would like to work together, since we are already in two battles against each other.


----------



## Totodile

Vipera Magnifica said:


> LotF and I would like to work together, since we are already in two battles against each other.


Good to know! I'll set things up.


----------



## Birdcrest

I'm back, but my computer broke, so replies might be a little spotty for a while.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Might as well have one low-pressure thing going on.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 month
> *Damage Cap:* 49%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
> *Arena:* Derelict Ship
> 
> I'm sure it must have been a cool arena that these two trainers must have originally been planning to fight in, if it was only accessible by boat. What a shame, then, that it turns out that a quick Metronome Battle doesn't really make for a good way to pass the time in a marine trip. Fortunately -- or, perhaps, disappointingly -- the ship is still standing; however, avoiding the increasingly distressful seas has ultimately led to it being rammed against the shallows. The crew has evacuated in an orderly fashion, using lifeboats efficiently enough that many were left on board... But instead of going home, the trainers suddenly the decided that the abandoned vessel actually made for one sick arena, too.
> 
> The fight will take place aboard a ship that lies trapped in shallow water, standing perfectly straight despite a gaping hole in the bottom of the hull. The battlers will begin from the upper deck, with access to the lower deck below via a flight of stairs, and then to the cargo hold via another, each taking about an action to climb down for a Pokémon of average speed and with adequate limbs for the motion. Of course, holes through the floor can work just as well as means of locomotion across the decks. It's also possible to take the fight all the way to the shallows, providing even a good chance to disturb the maritime wildlife (although it may furiously retaliate if sufficiently provoked -- you never know if there are Gyarados in the water!).
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team (arena effects aren't affected by this restriction and don't trigger it).


Hey, I'll accept this challenge if you're still up for it. I haven't played ASB in years and could use something low-pressure to help me get back into it!


----------



## M&F

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Hey, I'll accept this challenge if you're still up for it. I haven't played ASB in years and could use something low-pressure to help me get back into it!


Sure, I'm still up. Additionally, if you'd like, I could send out first, since there's... a relatively small difference in the size of our active squads.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Sure, I'm still up. Additionally, if you'd like, I could send out first, since there's... a relatively small difference in the size of our active squads.


Aha, just a bit of a difference! That would be very kind of you, if you're okay with it. Thanks! I may also buy another Pokémon - I have until a ref posts the battle, right?


----------



## Eifie

I'll ref Metallica Fanboy vs Sandstone-Shadow.


----------



## Zapi

Guestrodon said:


> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Set
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Direct Recovery, Attract, Sleep inflicting moves, Chills limited to 3 per Pokémon
> Terrain: *A Rainy City Street* by Keldeo
> A typical narrow street in a typical urban area, flooded by incessant rain. All the normal effects of rain apply, but Fire moves also have a 25% chance to fizzle out and fail, and due to the inherent conductivity of the area, all Electric moves have their base damage increased by 2% and their base energy decreased by 1%. In addition, at the end of every round, one of the following things will happen:
> 
> 10% chance: Thunderbolt, damage calculated as if it were used by a fully evolved Electric type with no experience, hits one Pokemon. It will not strike the same Pokemon twice, so if all Pokemon on the field have been hit when this is rolled, nothing happens.
> 10% chance: A sudden gust of wind deals 3% Flying damage to all Pokemon, dealing 5% to Pokemon currently in the air and knocking them down unless they are inherently flying/hovering.
> 10% chance: A street sign or other implement topples from the force of the rain, dealing 4% Steel damage to all Pokemon.
> 10% chance: The rain lessens to a drizzle for the next round. There is no Electric boost, Fire moves cannot fizzle out, all HP recovery from rain is lessened by 1/2, Swift Swim Pokemon are only 1.5x as fast, Water moves are boosted by 1.25x, Fire moves and Solar Beam are decreased by .75x, and Weather Ball is only boosted by 1.5x.
> 30% chance: A flash flood sweeps through the area. Between rounds, Pokemon under 1 meter tall must expend 2% energy to avoid the water, while those over 1 meter tall take 2% Water damage from the buffeting waves. Water Pokemon and Pokemon currently in the air are exempt from this damage. If this effect is rolled, there is an additional 50% chance that the next round must be spent evacuating to a safer place for a battle (turn order is preserved in this case, but a new effect is rolled, and status and other effects worsen as they normally would).
> 30% chance: The rain strengthens to heavy rain (identical to the effects of Primordial Sea) for the next round. In addition, every Pokemon on the field takes 1% Water damage per action, and the Electric boost is increased to 3% base damage and 2% decrease in base energy.


I'll take this battle if Guestrodon is still up for it! (looks like it hasn't been online in a few days, but hopefully it'll see this! also I made some changes to the formatting of the post for readability, hopefully that isn't an issue)

in addition, to help me get back into the swing of ASB, I'd like to post a fairly straightforward and low-pressure challenge of my own! (I hope it's acceptable to accept a challenge & post another in the same post... I didn't see anything about it/can't see why it wouldn't be but. if not let me know!)

*Format:* 2vs2 Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 3 weeks (21 days)
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Chills are limited to 6 total per Pokémon, and 10 total per team. Each Pokémon may only use a direct recovery move once per battle. Any moves that always cause a Pokémon to faint as part of their effect (OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Explosion, Selfdestruct, and any others I've missed) are banned completely. See the arena description for additional terrain-based restrictions.
*Arena Description:* A vast outdoor field stretching seemingly infinitely under an open sky. The terrain is covered with green grass and a variety of wildflowers, and there are a few small hills and valleys. Most of the grass is short, although there are some patches where it is taller, up to about 1ft. The soil is soft enough to easily dig through. There are no immediately accessible water sources, nor are there any large rocks to be found, so moves requiring such terrain features cannot be used. 
*Additional Rules:* N/A


----------



## Murkrow

Zapi said:


> in addition, to help me get back into the swing of ASB, I'd like to post a fairly straightforward and low-pressure challenge of my own! (I hope it's acceptable to accept a challenge & post another in the same post... I didn't see anything about it/can't see why it wouldn't be but. if not let me know!)
> 
> *Format:* 2vs2 Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 3 weeks (21 days)
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Chills are limited to 6 total per Pokémon, and 10 total per team. Each Pokémon may only use a direct recovery move once per battle. Any moves that always cause a Pokémon to faint as part of their effect (OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, Explosion, Selfdestruct, and any others I've missed) are banned completely. See the arena description for additional terrain-based restrictions.
> *Arena Description:* A vast outdoor field stretching seemingly infinitely under an open sky. The terrain is covered with green grass and a variety of wildflowers, and there are a few small hills and valleys. Most of the grass is short, although there are some patches where it is taller, up to about 1ft. The soil is soft enough to easily dig through. There are no immediately accessible water sources, nor are there any large rocks to be found, so moves requiring such terrain features cannot be used.
> *Additional Rules:* N/A


Apparently I haven't posted the two weeks.

So I'll get back to posting by accepting this!


----------



## Eifie

I'll pick up Zapi vs Murkrow, because apparently I enjoy forcing myself to post horrible writing on a daily basis...

edit: Also, I'm *removing TruetoCheese's pending battles* from the Challenge Board, seeing as he seems to have disappeared for quite a while and they've been there since September. He can, of course, feel free to repost them when he returns.


----------



## Zaiella

Hi, everyone! I was here a long time ago, and I can't even remember why I left, but I'd like to come back and stay this time. I've set up my first Pokemon, and I'd like to have a simple battle if someone would accept. :)

*Format* Singles 2vs2
*Style* Switch
*DQ* 20 Days
*Damage Cap* 40%
*Banned Moves* None
*Additional Rules* I'd really like just Babies and unevolved Pokemon.
*Arena* A playground beside a river. It has swings, slides, Monkey bars, a merry go round, seesaw, and ref and opponent can add things I can't think of. There are a few trees around.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Zaiella said:


> Hi, everyone! I was here a long time ago, and I can't even remember why I left, but I'd like to come back and stay this time. I've set up my first Pokemon, and I'd like to have a simple battle if someone would accept. :)
> 
> *Format* Singles 2vs2
> *Style* Switch
> *DQ* 20 Days
> *Damage Cap* 40%
> *Banned Moves* None
> *Additional Rules* I'd really like just Babies and unevolved Pokemon.
> *Arena* A playground beside a river. It has swings, slides, Monkey bars, a merry go round, seesaw, and ref and opponent can add things I can't think of. There are a few trees around.
> 
> Anyone interested?


I'll accept this challenge! I'm fairly new as well, so none of my Pokémon are evolved yet.


----------



## Eifie

This backlog makes me so very, very sad. :( I'll take Meursault vs Keldeo. I'm also temporarily removing Totodile vs Bobino because Bobino lost internet a while ago and I don't know when he'll be back, so any ref deciding to just take the challenge that's been waiting the longest would just be faced with an instant DQ. Feel free to put it back up when he returns, etc.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I'm going to ref Wargle vs Zero Moment.


----------



## M&F

I'll be handling Guestrodon vs. Zapi. Thread will be up in a few.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

I thirst for battle yet I have two slots open. Well, this simple battle will take care of one of them.

*Format:* Singles 2vs2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 5 days
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Pain Split, Chills limited to 2 per Pokémon
*Arena:* MilitaryCliche

The arena takes place in a military fortress filled with armored vehicles, tanks, and fighter jets. Pokémon battles sometimes take place outside the large aircraft hangars, and for this battle, about a dozen soldiers have gathered around to watch, standing or sitting on wooden crates. The Asberian National Anthem blares over loudspeakers around the compound, and the flag of Asber flies on a tall flagpole at the main entrance.


----------



## M&F

Vipera Magnifica said:


> I thirst for battle yet I have two slots open. Well, this simple battle will take care of one of them.
> 
> *Format:* Singles 2vs2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 5 days
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Pain Split, Chills limited to 2 per Pokémon
> *Arena:* MilitaryCliche
> 
> The arena takes place in a military fortress filled with armored vehicles, tanks, and fighter jets. Pokémon battles sometimes take place outside the large aircraft hangars, and for this battle, about a dozen soldiers have gathered around to watch, standing or sitting on wooden crates. The Asberian National Anthem blares over loudspeakers around the compound, and the flag of Asber flies on a tall flagpole at the main entrance.


Humdehum. I was thinking of starting something up myself, and this spares me typing up a challenge under these limiting circumstances, so, get ready to face MetallicaFanboy.


----------



## nastypass

I liek Scythers said:


> I want a quick thing, and I have a slot left over, so this is perfect.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set.
> *DQ:* Two weeks.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct recovery limited to 1 per battler, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler, Attract, Confusion.
> *Arena Description:* The Holoplain
> 
> The arena, at first glance, looks like any old grassy plain. However, from the second round on, each Trainer may aesthetically change the arena in whatever way they wish. One round it can be the brim of a hat, the next a casino, and the following a corn flake, but they are all mechanically the same arena. Anything that an attack may need (water, rocks, etc.) will materialize from seemingly nowhere and go back whence it came once the attack is executed.
> 
> There is a pattern for the arena-swapping: Trainer who accepts the challenge, then yours truly, then the challenge-accepter, etc.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Each Trainer will PM their ref their _opponent's_ first Pokemon.





Superbird said:


> I believe I have a spare slot. This looks like a bunch of fun.


I'll take this.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll take VMVSMF and Zaiella vs Sandstone-Shadow.  Threads coming soon.


----------



## nastypass

*Format:* 3v3 Doubles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Super Fang, Destiny Bond, Attract; confusion will never be inflicted.
*Arena:* The Battle Frontier

Asber trainers have been summarily banned from all Battle Frontier locations worldwide, but honestly, do they expect _laws_ to stop us? We can just... go when nobody's looking. Yeah. The facility is closed right now, so there probably won't be any witnesses for collateral damage to the vendors' stalls, or the sidewalk, or any of the arenas themselves... Listen just don't worry about it, okay, we are _totally_ fine to battle here, I _already_ paid off the guard, and I am _eighty-seven_ percent sure he's the one on duty tonight. Sendout is in the middle where the stalls are, but we're free to move around as we please; just try not to run off into the forest.


----------



## Zapi

Meursault said:


> *Format:* 3v3 Doubles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Super Fang, Destiny Bond, Attract; confusion will never be inflicted.
> *Arena:* The Battle Frontier
> 
> Asber trainers have been summarily banned from all Battle Frontier locations worldwide, but honestly, do they expect _laws_ to stop us? We can just... go when nobody's looking. Yeah. The facility is closed right now, so there probably won't be any witnesses for collateral damage to the vendors' stalls, or the sidewalk, or any of the arenas themselves... Listen just don't worry about it, okay, we are _totally_ fine to battle here, I _already_ paid off the guard, and I am _eighty-seven_ percent sure he's the one on duty tonight. Sendout is in the middle where the stalls are, but we're free to move around as we please; just try not to run off into the forest.


I still have an open battle slot sooo I'll take this! Never had an ASB double battle before so this should be interesting


----------



## Stryke

Um, ok, if I want to play in ASB, I guess I have to battle. Here we go:

Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
Style: Switch 
DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
Damage cap: 27%
Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.
Arena description: imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.
Additional rules: You can only face me if you currently only have unevolved pokemon in your team. I don't want to be challenged by someone with 6 perfectly trained pokemon because I'll get annihilated. I'm a new trainer, and I'd like to face someone else close to my level. No offense, anyone.
Profile link VVVVVVV
http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/187-stryke123


----------



## ultraviolet

I'm in like one battle so I guess it is time to issue a challenge!!! the arena is from a battle I started in like 2011 and I'm lazy so I'm just re-using it. 
*
FORMAT*: 2 vs 2, single
*STYLE*:  Switch
*DQ*: Two weeks
*DAMAGE *CAP: 40%
*BANNED/RESTRICTED MOVES*: nothing !!!!!! wow!!!
*
ARENA NAME*:  Tropical Greenhouse

*ARENA DESCRIPTION*:  Someone, somewhere in Asber has been silly enough to  let two trainers borrow their Greenhouse for a battle. The Greenhouse is  very large, about the size of two tennis courts, and has high, glass ceilings to let in sunlight.  Tropical green plants are flourishing everywhere, in rows of pots,  hanging baskets or just climbing all over the place. There are long  tables lined up from one end of the Greenhouse to the other, all  entirely covered in potted plants, terrariums, and various gardening tools.
Since the Greenhouse mostly houses tropical plants, the air inside is  very humid and warm, and Sunny Day is in effect.  Water can be summoned from any of the hosepipes in the room, and there  are various objects littered about the place that can be used as  projectiles; pots, spades, bags of fertilzer, buckets, and so on. These  will deal 5% typeless damage when hurled at an opponent.

*ADDITIONAL RULES*: Battlers can't leave the Greenhouse, and pokemon dependent on water probably aren't recommended. You can change the weather if you want, but you're in a greenhouse, so you'd have to break the glass ceiling first if you wanted weather to come through. Trainers can only use pokemon that haven't gained any experience yet!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

ultraviolet said:


> I'm in like one battle so I guess it is time to issue a challenge!!! the arena is from a battle I started in like 2011 and I'm lazy so I'm just re-using it.
> *
> FORMAT*: 2 vs 2, single
> *STYLE*:  Switch
> *DQ*: Two weeks
> *DAMAGE *CAP: 40%
> *BANNED/RESTRICTED MOVES*: nothing !!!!!! wow!!!
> *
> ARENA NAME*:  Tropical Greenhouse
> 
> *ARENA DESCRIPTION*:  Someone, somewhere in Asber has been silly enough to  let two trainers borrow their Greenhouse for a battle. The Greenhouse is  very large, about the size of two tennis courts, and has high, glass ceilings to let in sunlight.  Tropical green plants are flourishing everywhere, in rows of pots,  hanging baskets or just climbing all over the place. There are long  tables lined up from one end of the Greenhouse to the other, all  entirely covered in potted plants, terrariums, and various gardening tools.
> Since the Greenhouse mostly houses tropical plants, the air inside is  very humid and warm, and Sunny Day is in effect.  Water can be summoned from any of the hosepipes in the room, and there  are various objects littered about the place that can be used as  projectiles; pots, spades, bags of fertilzer, buckets, and so on. These  will deal 5% typeless damage when hurled at an opponent.
> 
> *ADDITIONAL RULES*: Battlers can't leave the Greenhouse, and pokemon dependent on water probably aren't recommended. You can change the weather if you want, but you're in a greenhouse, so you'd have to break the glass ceiling first if you wanted weather to come through. Trainers can only use pokemon that haven't gained any experience yet!


It's on like Diddy Kong

(Instead of pokemon with zero experience why not make it pokemon with <4 experience since it's functionally the same thing?)


----------



## ultraviolet

that works!!


----------



## Shadow11615

Stryke123 said:


> Um, ok, if I want to play in ASB, I guess I have to battle. Here we go:
> 
> Format: 2 vs. 2 singles
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 5 days? That sounds good.
> Damage cap: 27%
> Banned/restricted moves: Direct Recovery moves.
> Arena description: imagine a dirt arena, with about 6 rocks in it. Very original I know, but I want to keep it simple.
> Additional rules: You can only face me if you currently only have unevolved pokemon in your team. I don't want to be challenged by someone with 6 perfectly trained pokemon because I'll get annihilated. I'm a new trainer, and I'd like to face someone else close to my level. No offense, anyone.
> Profile link VVVVVVV
> http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/187-stryke123


Perfect. I'm new as well. 
http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/189-shadow11615


----------



## Stryke

Awesome! See you on the battlefield!


----------



## Ta1ls

Okay so i haven't been on in awhile but I've got a pretty good challenge...
*Format:* 6 vs 6, single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Psychic Moves
*Arena Description:* Haunted Mansion
   Even the toughest of Pokemon couldn't stand a few hours in the haunted mansion. So unless they're ghosts themselves, they suffer from a perish song like affliction, fainting after 3 turns. Psychic Pokemon are so shaken up they don't last longer than 1 turn before they turn tail and leave the house for the entire battle. Ghosts on the other hand are so at home they become ecstatic getting +1 priority on all their moves. 

*Additional Rules:* Digging will drop the players into the basement causing 2% damage. Flying/ Levitating (unless in the basement) causes the Pokemon to hit their heads on the ceiling causing confusion and 2% damage and effectively grounding them. Dark and Ghost moves have double base power.


----------



## M&F

I guess it's as good a time as any other to go ahead on an idea that's been in my mind.

Format: 3v3 Rotation Battle
Style: Set
DQ: 10 days
Damage Cap: 49%
Banned/Restricted Moves: Direct recovery, Pain Split, any moves that instantly faint a battler (Explosion, OHKOs, Destiny Bond, Perish Song, etc.), Attract. Chills are restricted to 7 per Pokémon.
Arena: Glen of Spirits

Someplace far away, an ocean of gently sloped, idyllic hills stretches to each edge of the horizon, a landscape covered in lush grass and colorful flowers. Between the two greatest mountains of the region, one will find a secluded valley secretly snaking through, cast in a slight shadow -- that's the Glen of Spirits. Its ground is covered in easily knee-length sedges, with astonishingly tall flower gardens sprouting over some spots; one may ocasionally find flowers as tall as an average person, and then some. The most notable feature of the dell, however, is that its vegetation is permeated by a mysterious aura.

Because of the dense cover on the ground, it's difficult to tag in and out of battle, and even Pokémon off the ground might have to take some time to figure out the enemy's location; as such, rotating Pokémon costs a whole action. The aura leaking off the ground absorbs the vital energies of any Pokémon that isn't sufficiently attuned to its spirit; as such, any Pokémon that isn't Fairy-type or Ghost-type will lose 5% health and 5% energy at the end of each round, even if they aren't the active Pokémon in battle, and ignoring damage caps. A Pokémon under the effects of Focus Energy will be able to resist this effect, and so won't be affected by it, but the Focus Energy state will become extraordinarily difficult to sustain and, thus, will only last for five actions, unless the Pokémon is Fairy- or Ghost-type. Additionally, when rotating out, Fairy-type Pokémon, due to their diminute statures and deep connection to the aura in the arena, will all but vanish while rotated out, effectively being switched out when it happens (thus, volatile status will disappear, as will changes to stats). Additionally, Fairy-types rotating out will be cured of any major status they're afflicted with, bar poison (but including Toxic poison). However, while active in battle, Fairy-types may briefly lose themselves in the energy, gaining 1+ in all stats but becoming severely confused -- but this will only happen once per Pokémon.

Additional Rules: Sleep will only be successfully induced once against each team.

If necessary, see here for some clarifications on how Rotation Battles work (although these apply specifically to the Rotation Battle of the 2011 tournament, so some of those may not apply specifically to this Rotation Battle).


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Here's a challenge! I'm open to arena-modification suggestions, as well. 

*Format:* 2v2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 20 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Attract; Chills limited to 5 per Pokémon
*Arena:* Abandoned chemistry lab

This large lab space used to house a thriving scientific community. Researchers developed new Potions, move-enhancing compounds, and stat modifying items, until funds were cut quite dramatically and all research was halted. The scientists were evicted in a hurry, forced to leave behind most of their equipment and experiments. Now the lab sits gathering dust, chemical experiments still set up. Either thieves or Pokémon trainers have already been here - broken glass and noxious chemicals are scattered or spilled all around the room.

There are stationary lab benches all around the perimeter of the room. The Bunsen burners are locked in a cabinet, but the gas nozzles still work. Opening the gas nozzles gives Fire- and Electric-type moves a 25% chance of causing an explosion that damages both battlers (5-15% Fire-type damage, with the damage increasing 1% for every action the gas lines have been open - resets after an explosion or the gas has been turned off). Nozzles are pretty rusty and take an action to open or close.

Chemical compounds and lab equipment sit on rolling carts that have been mostly tucked to the sides of the large lab space, but some still obstruct the room and can be used to hide behind (although they don't offer much protection - they're not very sturdy). Unlabeled flasks line these carts - battlers can throw one for an action, causing a random effect to their target (5% typeless damage, burns, regular poisoning, confusion, or 5% health recovery).

Pokémon and Trainers battling here are required to wear safety goggles, so Accuracy-lowering moves that affect a Pokémon's eyes (Sand Attack, etc.) will not work.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Here's a challenge! I'm open to arena-modification suggestions, as well.
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 20 days
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery, Destiny Bond, Pain Split, Attract; Chills limited to 5 per Pokémon
> *Arena:* Abandoned chemistry lab
> 
> This large lab space used to house a thriving scientific community. Researchers developed new Potions, move-enhancing compounds, and stat modifying items, until funds were cut quite dramatically and all research was halted. The scientists were evicted in a hurry, forced to leave behind most of their equipment and experiments. Now the lab sits gathering dust, chemical experiments still set up. Either thieves or Pokémon trainers have already been here - broken glass and noxious chemicals are scattered or spilled all around the room.
> 
> There are stationary lab benches all around the perimeter of the room. The Bunsen burners are locked in a cabinet, but the gas nozzles still work. Opening the gas nozzles gives Fire- and Electric-type moves a 25% chance of causing an explosion that damages both battlers (5-15% Fire-type damage, with the damage increasing 1% for every action the gas lines have been open - resets after an explosion or the gas has been turned off). Nozzles are pretty rusty and take an action to open or close.
> 
> Chemical compounds and lab equipment sit on rolling carts that have been mostly tucked to the sides of the large lab space, but some still obstruct the room and can be used to hide behind (although they don't offer much protection - they're not very sturdy). Unlabeled flasks line these carts - battlers can throw one for an action, causing a random effect to their target (5% typeless damage, burns, regular poisoning, confusion, or 5% health recovery).
> 
> Pokémon and Trainers battling here are required to wear safety goggles, so Accuracy-lowering moves that affect a Pokémon's eyes (Sand Attack, etc.) will not work.


I'll fight you.


----------



## M&F

I'll be picking up ultraviolet vs. Vipera Magnifica and Stryke123 vs. Shadow11615. Threads for the battles should be up soon, although I might run into a slight delay.


----------



## Zhorken

Ref test battle for B41LL3B055; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler:



Spoiler: Test battle arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for B41LL3B055; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test battle arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


Can I be the other?


----------



## M&F

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for B41LL3B055; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test battle arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I'll go ahead and mentor it.


----------



## Cyberghost

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for B41LL3B055; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Test battle arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I'll take the challenge!


----------



## Cyberghost

B411L3B055 said:


> Okay so i haven't been on in awhile but I've got a pretty good challenge...
> *Format:* 6 vs 6, single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 45%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Psychic Moves
> *Arena Description:* Haunted Mansion
> Even the toughest of Pokemon couldn't stand a few hours in the haunted mansion. So unless they're ghosts themselves, they suffer from a perish song like affliction, fainting after 3 turns. Psychic Pokemon are so shaken up they don't last longer than 1 turn before they turn tail and leave the house for the entire battle. Ghosts on the other hand are so at home they become ecstatic getting +1 priority on all their moves.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Digging will drop the players into the basement causing 2% damage. Flying/ Levitating (unless in the basement) causes the Pokemon to hit their heads on the ceiling causing confusion and 2% damage and effectively grounding them. Dark and Ghost moves have double base power.


Accepted


----------



## jerm$

*Format:*1v1 single
*Style:*set
*DQ:*1 week
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk let the ref choose
*Arena Description:*A large crater in the desert that is very very deep, so there is no where to fight but in the crater
*Additional Rules:*n/a


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

jerm$ said:


> *Format:*1v1 single
> *Style:*set
> *DQ:*1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* idk let the ref choose
> *Arena Description:*A large crater in the desert that is very very deep, so there is no where to fight but in the crater
> *Additional Rules:*n/a


I'll accept this challenge.


----------



## Sglod

*Format:* 4 v 4
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* None
*Arena Description:* On a hill with rough grass and heather. Fairly strong wind but clear skies.
*Additional Rules:* All Pokémon must have under 3 experience points.


----------



## Stryke

Sglod said:


> *Format:* 4 v 4
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* None
> *Arena Description:* On a hill with rough grass and heather. Fairly strong wind but clear skies.
> *Additional Rules:* All Pokémon must have under 3 experience points.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## JacenBoy

Looking for my first battle.


*Format:* 3 vs 3 single

*Style:* Switch

*DQ:* Two weeks

*Damage Cap:* 40%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Perish Song, Destiny Bond

*Arena Description:* Pokémon Center Battlefield
One of the most basic battlefields is existence. About the size of a tennis court, but there is a space of several feet around the lines marking the official battlefield. The wind is strong, due to the Pokémon Center building deflecting it back onto the field.

*Additional Rules:* Basic-stage Pokémon only (unevolved/baby Pokémon). Due to the wind, special attacks are 95% of their normal accuracy.


----------



## Wargle

JacenBoy said:


> Looking for my first battle.
> 
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs 3 single
> 
> *Style:* Switch
> 
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, Perish Song, Destiny Bond
> 
> *Arena Description:* Pokémon Center Battlefield
> One of the most basic battlefields is existence. About the size of a tennis court, but there is a space of several feet around the lines marking the official battlefield. The wind is strong, due to the Pokémon Center building deflecting it back onto the field.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Basic-stage Pokémon only (unevolved/baby Pokémon). Due to the wind, special attacks are 95% of their normal accuracy.


I'll take this, my squads all babies and 1st stages atm


----------



## Dumbang

*Format:* 3 vs 3, single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Destiny Bond, Chills (3pPoké)
*Arena Description:* Windows XP
A temperate grassy field that expands until the edge of time. Entropy does not exist. The sky is clear, a total lack of clouds. Pokémon that require water to be mobile will, instead, float. This does not supply ground-type immunity. Moves that require a source of water/rocks etc are synthesized out of the air at no extra energy cost. 
*Additional Rules:* First battle so Basic Pokémon that can evolve only please, thanks xoxo


----------



## Stryke

Aaaaaand I'll take you on.


----------



## Cynder

*Format:* 2 vs. 2; Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out.
*Arena Description:* Ancient Arena
A large, flat clay area surrounded by a high stone wall.
10 meters tall by 24 meters in radius
*Additional Rules* If my opponent prefers, part(up to 1/4) of the area can be turned into a pool of water.Sglod and I have agreed not to use this.
Also, only basic Pokemon that can evolve, please, this is my first battle.

ASB Profile


----------



## Sglod

I shall take you on, Cynder!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Format:* 2 vs 2 single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves that require the user to jump or fly are restricted to 2.5 uses.

Now hold on, I know what you’re thinking.







Well, TJ “Henry” Eifie, hear me out. In ASB, posting a command actually has three parts to it – when the “Post Reply” button is pressed, when the “Post Reply” button is held, and when the “Post Reply” button is released. Together, this forms one button press. Now, usually, it’s the pressing that’s useful, because that’s the only part that makes your Pokémon jump. However, sometimes it’s sufficient to just use the holding part. So, what happens if you start the battle while holding the “Post Reply” button? This is what we call half a button press. So, in conclusion, if you start the battle holding the “Post Reply” button and then use two more complete presses, then your Pokémon only used 2.5 jumping moves.

*Arena Name:* Watch for Rolling Rocks

*Arena Description:* This stage takes place in an arena identical to the Hazy Maze Cave level of Super Mario 64. Every round, there is a 20% chance that a large boulder will roll over one of the battlers, dealing 5% Rock-type damage. The arena is also full of Ledyba that will lunge at Pokémon who get too close to them. Each action, there is a 10% one of these Ledyba will deal 3% Bug-type damage to either Pokémon. It may be possible to use these Ledbya to one's advantage, however, since the bugs follow a predictable pattern and can easily be manipulated... That is up to the creativity of the battlers.

*Additional Rules:* Either player may command their Pokémon to use the move Hyper Speed Walking. The Pokémon will spend an action and 12% energy to build up speed and launch themselves four parallel universes away (1 QPU distance) from their current location. While in a parallel universe, a Pokémon’s actual position and the position used for floor detection separate, and so the Pokémon can continue the battle as if it was on the main battlefield despite being located in a parallel universe. While in a PU, the Pokémon has the effects of both Reflect and Light Screen applied to it for six actions, after which the battlefield will reset the Pokémon’s positon to the original universe. Each use of Hyper Speed Walking will also raise the user's Speed by two stages.


----------



## Eifie

Vipera Magnifica said:


> *Format:* 2 vs 2 single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Moves that require the user to jump or fly are restricted to 2.5 uses.
> 
> Now hold on, I know what you’re thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, TJ “Henry” Eifie, hear me out. In ASB, posting a command actually has three parts to it – when the “Post Reply” button is pressed, when the “Post Reply” button is held, and when the “Post Reply” button is released. Together, this forms one button press. Now, usually, it’s the pressing that’s useful, because that’s the only part that makes your Pokémon jump. However, sometimes it’s sufficient to just use the holding part. So, what happens if you start the battle while holding the “Post Reply” button? This is what we call half a button press. So, in conclusion, if you start the battle holding the “Post Reply” button and then use two more complete presses, then your Pokémon only used 2.5 jumping moves.
> 
> *Arena Name:* Watch for Rolling Rocks
> 
> *Arena Description:* This stage takes place in an arena identical to the Hazy Maze Cave level of Super Mario 64. Every round, there is a 20% chance that a large boulder will roll over one of the battlers, dealing 5% Rock-type damage. The arena is also full of Ledyba that will lunge at Pokémon who get too close to them. Each action, there is a 10% one of these Ledyba will deal 3% Bug-type damage to either Pokémon. It may be possible to use these Ledbya to one's advantage, however, since the bugs follow a predictable pattern and can easily be manipulated... That is up to the creativity of the battlers.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Either player may command their Pokémon to use the move Hyper Speed Walking. The Pokémon will spend an action and 12% energy to build up speed and launch themselves four parallel universes away (1 QPU distance) from their current location. While in a parallel universe, a Pokémon’s actual position and the position used for floor detection separate, and so the Pokémon can continue the battle as if it was on the main battlefield despite being located in a parallel universe. While in a PU, the Pokémon has the effects of both Reflect and Light Screen applied to it for six actions, after which the battlefield will reset the Pokémon’s positon to the original universe. Each use of Hyper Speed Walking will also raise the user's Speed by two stages.


Hee hee! This one time at mage camp, I killed a hundred people with just half a curse!

And your logic is just plain wrong! Here on tcodf, it's the _releasing_ of the "Post Reply" button that matters. If you just press and hold the button, you'll never get to post a reply! You could try dragging it to your address bar, but you still need to release the mouse button for it to go through! So I submit that it's impossible to have only half a jump!

I invite you to prove me wrong by posting a reaction video... on the battlefield!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Eifie said:


> And your logic is just plain wrong! Here on tcodf, it's the _releasing_ of the "Post Reply" button that matters. If you just press and hold the button, you'll never get to post a reply! You could try dragging it to your address bar, but you still need to release the mouse button for it to go through! So I submit that it's impossible to have only half a jump!


Okay "Henry"... maybe on the emulated version of TCoD that _you_ are running, the way buttons work is different, but as for those of us running the N64 version – the way the forums are _meant to be browsed_ – half a jump is entirely possible!


----------



## Zexion

i'm awful and died at the end of last year, but i think i'm back and really missed asb.

*Format:* 2 v 2 single
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 10 days
*Damage Cap:* 45%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* healing, OHKOs, Perish Song, 3 chills/pokemon
*Arena Description:* Laverre City - this battle will take place in front of the Laverre City Gym.
*Additional Rules:* Kalos Pokemon only (meaning only pokemon introduced in Kalos)


----------



## Zhorken

Ref test battle for Sandstone-Shadow; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler.



Spoiler: The usual arena



2vs2 Single
Style: Switch
DQ: One week
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned Moves: None
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.

There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.

The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


----------



## Stryke

Can I be the other battler? I've been looking for a battle.


----------



## Eifie

Zhorken said:


> Ref test battle for Sandstone-Shadow; needs one advanced/elite ref to be the mentor, and one other battler.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The usual arena
> 
> 
> 
> 2vs2 Single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: One week
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned Moves: None
> Terrain: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There is one advantage to the stadium, though--its proximity to the holodrome grants it access to a full range of simulation options, allowing trainers to trick out their team to whatever extent they like before battling.
> 
> There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Other: This battle takes place between a referee and one other member. The referee will use their own team of Pokémon, but the other battler may choose either to use their own team OR choose any six nonlegendary Pokémon with any items and abilities to use for this fight. In the former case, their Pokémon gain experience as normal. In the latter case, they may choose to apply the experience earned by their rental Pokémon, minus one point, to their team in any manner that they choose.
> 
> The prizes for this battle are $20 to the winner, $10 to the loser, and $15 to the referee. This battle does not fill a battle slot for the mentoring referee.


I've never gotten the chance to properly mentor because all my mentees have mysteriously vanished after just one round. :C I don't have time to actually ref, but I can at least make time for this.


----------



## kyeugh

*THIS LOCAL ASBER WAS DYING TO GET THEIR ASS BEAT.  WHAT HAPPENED NEXT MIGHT SHOCK YOU.*
pls fight me i suck at asb but it's been entirely too long.  also i'm reusing this old stadium but if you'd rather have another then just let me know, i don't really care where we fight as long as it isn't too exhausting!
*Format:* 1v1
*Style:* ...Set, I guess?
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, perish song, endeavour, pain split, super fang
*Arena Description:* West of House
This is an open field west of a white house, with a boarded front door.
There is a small mailbox here.
A rubber mat saying 'Welcome to Zork!' lies by the door.
*Additional Rules:* Standard battle. Pokémon choice will be private-messaged to the referee rather than posed in-thread.


----------



## Shadow11615

May I take you on, Nira? Luckily for you, I am only a noob.


----------



## kyeugh

Shadow11615 said:


> May I take you on, Nira? Luckily for you, I am only a noob.


yeah, no problem at all! ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

*Format:* 6v6 Single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
*Arena Description:* The ruins of a Colosseum in the middle of the jungle
*Additional Rules:* Lowest form Pokemon ONLY!

Challenge my "Smite" themed team please!


----------



## Cynder

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> *Format:* 6v6 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* The ruins of a Colosseum in the middle of the jungle
> *Additional Rules:* Lowest form Pokemon ONLY!
> 
> Challenge my "Smite" themed team please!


That sounds interesting. I'll battle you.

(By the time the battle takes place I'll probably have  enough pokemon.)


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Cynder said:


> That sounds interesting. I'll battle you.
> 
> (By the time the battle takes place I'll probably have  enough pokemon.)


Thanks! Take your time!


----------



## Byrus

I'll take Cynder vs Sglod.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Looking for my first battle.
*Format:* 5 vs. 5, single

*Style:* Switch

*DQ:* 48 hours

*Damage Cap:* 40%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* Instakill Moves

*Arena Description:* The center of a giant shopping mall in New York
There are three floors in this mall. An escalator takes one action to ascend, and takes you to the above or below floor, but flying pokemon can access any floor they want. The center contains 5 stores per floor. You can steal from the stores, but once you do, Mall Security shows up and will attack for 10% damage if you steal any more. Mall Security can only see on one floor at a time, though, and can be attacked to get rid of them for the next turn. There is a sports shop on each floor, which can either have clothing to protect you from 3 damage or have equipment that can deal 5 damage, once. There is a restaurant on each floor, which can have food to restore a random amount of health from 1 to 5. There is a beauty salon on each floor, which have powders that can be thrown into the air and set on fire, or just used to blind others for a short time. The rest of the stores are clothing stores, with the racks being able to be picked up and used like clubs to deal 5% damage, once. There is only one clothing rack per store. Being knocked down one floor does 2% damage, and being knocked down two floors deals 4%, unless the pokemon is hovering or flying. After five turns, spectators start showing up, and mall security is distracted for two turns, allowing you to use the shops. After the two turns, they are no longer distracted, and the spectators are orderly. They get riled up again after another five turns. 

*Additional Rules:* You can only use one store per turn. The powder functions as Defog, or maybe Sand-Attack. Whichever one works better for refs. Powder getting set on fire works as an Ember/Flamethrower, again decided by refs.

*ASB Profile:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/207-redneckphoenix


----------



## DarkAura

RedneckPhoenix said:


> Looking for my first battle.
> *Format:* 5 vs. 5, single
> 
> *Style:* Switch
> 
> *DQ:* 48 hours
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Instakill Moves
> 
> *Arena Description:* The center of a giant shopping mall in New York
> There are three floors in this mall. An escalator takes one action to ascend, and takes you to the above or below floor, but flying pokemon can access any floor they want. The center contains 5 stores per floor. You can steal from the stores, but once you do, Mall Security shows up and will attack for 10% damage if you steal any more. Mall Security can only see on one floor at a time, though, and can be attacked to get rid of them for the next turn. There is a sports shop on each floor, which can either have clothing to protect you from 3 damage or have equipment that can deal 5 damage, once. There is a restaurant on each floor, which can have food to restore a random amount of health from 1 to 5. There is a beauty salon on each floor, which have powders that can be thrown into the air and set on fire, or just used to blind others for a short time. The rest of the stores are clothing stores, with the racks being able to be picked up and used like clubs to deal 5% damage, once. There is only one clothing rack per store. Being knocked down one floor does 2% damage, and being knocked down two floors deals 4%, unless the pokemon is hovering or flying. After five turns, spectators start showing up, and mall security is distracted for two turns, allowing you to use the shops. After the two turns, they are no longer distracted, and the spectators are orderly. They get riled up again after another five turns.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* You can only use one store per turn. The powder functions as Defog, or maybe Sand-Attack. Whichever one works better for refs. Powder getting set on fire works as an Ember/Flamethrower, again decided by refs.
> 
> *ASB Profile:* http://asb.dragonflycave.com/trainers/207-redneckphoenix


Yo, I'll take you on!!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

DarkAura said:


> Yo, I'll take you on!!


Get ready to steal Jimmy John's, smack people with hockey sticks, and have flying baby powder all over the place, because we've got a match!


----------



## lasagnalover9

Format: 3v3 Single

Style: Switch

DQ Time: 48 Hours

Damage Cap: 35%

Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Trapping Moves, Recovery Moves

Arena Description: A ten feet wide, ten feet long, and ten feet high field, with the groud made of dirt. There are psychic barriers on all sides, and one ten-feet above, which prevent all Pokèmon from walking, climbing, teleporting, or launching attacks out of the arena. Ten feet underground, is a ten feet layer of rocks, which are almost impossible to dig through. They are not secured to anything or each other, so there are ways to get around them. Beneath the rocks is a pool of water. There is no fish or vegetation in this water. Pokèmon that require the water to move instead float (unless they are in the pool of water, in which case they swim.) Moves that require rocks and water to be used can be used anywhere, and these resources can be summoned from pure air. However, if you use a move that requires rocks whilst touching the layer of rocks, or a rock from that layer, you can use that rock instead and do 5% extra damage. If you are in water from the underground pool, moves that require water do 5% extra damage if you choose to use water from the pool.

Additional Rules: First-Stage and Baby Pokèmon only, Trapping abilities are ignored


----------



## Stryke

lasagnalover9 said:


> Format: 3v3 Single
> 
> Style: Switch
> 
> DQ Time: 48 Hours
> 
> Damage Cap: 35%
> 
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO, Trapping Moves, Recovery Moves
> 
> Arena Description: A ten feet wide, ten feet long, and ten feet high field, with the groud made of dirt. There are psychic barriers on all sides, and one ten-feet above, which prevent all Pokèmon from walking, climbing, teleporting, or launching attacks out of the arena. Ten feet underground, is a ten feet layer of rocks, which are almost impossible to dig through. They are not secured to anything or each other, so there are ways to get around them. Beneath the rocks is a pool of water. There is no fish or vegetation in this water. Pokèmon that require the water to move instead float (unless they are in the pool of water, in which case they swim.) Moves that require rocks and water to be used can be used anywhere, and these resources can be summoned from pure air. However, if you use a move that requires rocks whilst touching the layer of rocks, or a rock from that layer, you can use that rock instead and do 5% extra damage. If you are in water from the underground pool, moves that require water do 5% extra damage if you choose to use water from the pool.
> 
> Additional Rules: First-Stage and Baby Pokèmon only, Trapping abilities are ignored


Looks like you've got yourself an opponent! I'll fight you!


----------



## Vanillish Wafer

*Format:* 3v3 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
*Arena Description:* Pillar Fort
An underground arena inside of a buried pyramid. Scattered throughout the arena are large pyramids, providing cover. It seems like a powerful move targeted at a pillar could smash some of it.
*Additional Rules:* A Pokemon can take cover behind a pillar, although high power moves (depending on if the ref things a move is strong enough to break a pillar) can destroy pillars.


----------



## Cynder

I'll battle you.

Canceled


----------



## Cynder

I tend to double post a lot, don't I?

Challenge for Stryke!

*Format:* 3v3; Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 1 month
*Damage Cap:* 40
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out.
*Arena Description:* Olivine’s Lighthouse
This arena is split into multiple different areas, and Pokémon in different areas can’t attack each other.
Based on the lighthouse in SoulSilver, the description is for anyone who doesn’t have the game.

Outside the lighthouse – Where the battle starts, it is a large clear area with precipitous cliffs to the south and east and the lighthouse proper along the north edge. The staris to the west are blocked off for the battle.


First Floor – This spacious, rectangular room has two rows of potted plants flanking the path to the broken elevator, there is a set of stairs leading to the second floor on the left. To the sides of the room, past the plants are tables with two chairs apiece. 


Second Floor – This room is the same size and shape as the floor below, but it has a large wall running down the middle of the room from the north wall to the center, creating a U-like shape. The stairs from the First Floor and the ladder to the Third Floor are in the opposite extremes of the U. 


Third Floor A – The Third Floor is a circular room, slightly smaller in diameter than the preceding room, split into two parts by a wall, Part A is the north eastern fourth and Part B is the remaining three fourths. Part A has two windows and both ladders, up and down, are close to each other.


Fourth Floor A – The fourth Floor is the mirror image of the Third Floor, with Part A being the three fourths part of the room. There is only a ladder going down, but there is a doorway leading to empty air in the extreme eastern wall. Any Pokémon using this doorway will fall onto the roof of the Second Floor. There is another window in the exterior wall beside the north aligned interior wall.


Second Floor Roof – This is the same size as the First and Second Floors, and has a bit of space between the edge and the wall of the Third Floor. The entrance to the Third Floor is in the southern wall. There isn’t much railing.


Third Floor B – The rest of the Third Floor. It has a few windows and the ladder up is in the northern part.


Fourth Floor B – Just like Third Floor A, only in the northwest corner.


Fifth Floor – A circular room with an interior wall running from the north wall to the center of the room. The ladder up is just to the east of the interior wall.


Lens Room – This is the top of the lighthouse, the ladder is inside a circle of lenses with an exit at the south edge. The walls of the room are made of glass with steel supports. The elevator at the north wall is broken, just like the one in the First Floor, but there is a league Kadabra next to it, which can be asked to teleport Pokémon only to the First Floor.
*Additional Rules:* Falling damage might be determined like the damage from Sky Drop, but that’s up to the ref. Pokémon are sent out in the outside field, no matter where their ally fainted. Pokémon and their trainers are in constant communication, despite being in different areas because of the Kadabra.


----------



## Stryke

Accepted! This is sure to be an en_light_ening battle for me!

That pun was pretty bad, wasn't it...


----------



## Cynder

I forgot to add how much time it takes to move between areas. Does one action sound good to you?

EDIT: We agreed on this in visitor messaging.


----------



## JackPK

Cynder said:


> I tend to double post a lot, don't I?
> 
> Challenge for Stryke!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3; Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 1 month
> *Damage Cap:* 40
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out.
> *Arena Description:* Olivine’s Lighthouse
> This arena is split into multiple different areas, and Pokémon in different areas can’t attack each other.
> Based on the lighthouse in SoulSilver, the description is for anyone who doesn’t have the game.
> 
> Outside the lighthouse – Where the battle starts, it is a large clear area with precipitous cliffs to the south and east and the lighthouse proper along the north edge. The staris to the west are blocked off for the battle.
> 
> 
> First Floor – This spacious, rectangular room has two rows of potted plants flanking the path to the broken elevator, there is a set of stairs leading to the second floor on the left. To the sides of the room, past the plants are tables with two chairs apiece.
> 
> 
> Second Floor – This room is the same size and shape as the floor below, but it has a large wall running down the middle of the room from the north wall to the center, creating a U-like shape. The stairs from the First Floor and the ladder to the Third Floor are in the opposite extremes of the U.
> 
> 
> Third Floor A – The Third Floor is a circular room, slightly smaller in diameter than the preceding room, split into two parts by a wall, Part A is the north eastern fourth and Part B is the remaining three fourths. Part A has two windows and both ladders, up and down, are close to each other.
> 
> 
> Fourth Floor A – The fourth Floor is the mirror image of the Third Floor, with Part A being the three fourths part of the room. There is only a ladder going down, but there is a doorway leading to empty air in the extreme eastern wall. Any Pokémon using this doorway will fall onto the roof of the Second Floor. There is another window in the exterior wall beside the north aligned interior wall.
> 
> 
> Second Floor Roof – This is the same size as the First and Second Floors, and has a bit of space between the edge and the wall of the Third Floor. The entrance to the Third Floor is in the southern wall. There isn’t much railing.
> 
> 
> Third Floor B – The rest of the Third Floor. It has a few windows and the ladder up is in the northern part.
> 
> 
> Fourth Floor B – Just like Third Floor A, only in the northwest corner.
> 
> 
> Fifth Floor – A circular room with an interior wall running from the north wall to the center of the room. The ladder up is just to the east of the interior wall.
> 
> 
> Lens Room – This is the top of the lighthouse, the ladder is inside a circle of lenses with an exit at the south edge. The walls of the room are made of glass with steel supports. The elevator at the north wall is broken, just like the one in the First Floor, but there is a league Kadabra next to it, which can be asked to teleport Pokémon only to the First Floor.
> *Additional Rules:* Falling damage might be determined like the damage from Sky Drop, but that’s up to the ref. Pokémon are sent out in the outside field, no matter where their ally fainted. Pokémon and their trainers are in constant communication, despite being in different areas because of the Kadabra.





Stryke said:


> Accepted! This is sure to be an en_light_ening battle for me!
> 
> That pun was pretty bad, wasn't it...





Cynder said:


> I forgot to add how much time it takes to move between areas. Does one action sound good to you?
> 
> EDIT: We agreed on this in visitor messaging.


I need to get back in the swing of reffing more, so I'll take this! Thread'll be up in a jiffy.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Cancel my battle, gonna think of a new one with the update (and a simpler one).


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

A lot of people seem to have one, so...
MIMIKYU BATTLE ROYALE!
Format: 1 v. 1 v. 1 v. 1 (etc., just Mimikyus)

Style: Switch

DQ: 48 hours

Damage Cap: 20%

Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO's

Arena Description: Welcome to the land of Mimikyu. A plain, no-bonus arena that will bend to a user's will a small bit, creating rocks, water, and anything else a Mimikyu will need to battle. Only Mimikyus can control it, though, as they're the only ones who know what it's like to _feel so ALONE._ Also, don't uproot any turf near the trainers... results aren't pretty...

Additional Rules: Mimikyu only.

My Mimikyu will be the BEST Mimikyu.


----------



## Cynder

Canceling my battle vs. Vanillish Wafer as they haven't been on in three months.


Challenge for anyone.

*Format:* 1 and 1 vs. 1 and 1 (Multi)
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 month
*Damage Cap:* 40
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out

*Arena:*Malie City
Nothing special, just bringing Asberian destruction to Alola. This battle will take place in the streets of Malie City proper, and going into buildings is prohibited. Climbing or perching on the shops, and using buildings as cover is encouraged.

*Additional Rules:*Pokemon introduced in Alola, or Alolan Forms only.


----------



## Stryke

I'll be your first contender, Cynder!


----------



## Keldeo

Cynder said:


> Canceling my battle vs. Vanillish Wafer as they haven't been on in three months.
> 
> 
> Challenge for anyone.
> 
> *Format:* 1 and 1 vs. 1 and 1 (Multi)
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 month
> *Damage Cap:* 40
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
> 
> *Arena:*Malie City
> Nothing special, just bringing Asberian destruction to Alola. This battle will take place in the streets of Malie City proper, and going into buildings is prohibited. Climbing or perching on the shops, and using buildings as cover is encouraged.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*Pokemon introduced in Alola, or Alolan Forms only.


I believe I have an empty battle slot, as the Baby Bug Ball Brawl and my tournament battle don't take a slot (correct me if I'm wrong), so I'd like to be another battler!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I mean, if I can, Cynder. My battle is pretty much a joke battle, so... does that count, refs?
If so I call Stryke as my teammate.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Challenge me! (My post from June that Cynder challenged me with still has no ref, so I'd like to scrap it if at all possible!)

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* one month
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
*Arena Description:* Inside an Egyptian pyramid, but blocks can be moved from the inside so the battle could take place outside.
*Additional Rules:*


----------



## Stryke

Also, if I can, I'd like to cancel all of the battles I've taken that still need refs (specifically the ones with Dumbang, Sglod, and lasagnalover9), as they're probably not gonna be on the forums for a while.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

I feel like we need MOAR REFS. 
Be a good idea.


----------



## Flora

RedneckPhoenix said:


> I feel like we need MOAR REFS.
> Be a good idea.


We're working on it, haha! A lot of the veteran-members are a little busy with work/adult life - I know zhorken spent a lot of time putting the sumo update together, and getting more refs set up is a fairly involved process (source: the ref quiz I took and will probably have to retake lmao, and that's only step one!)

More refs would definitely be a good thing though, especially with the update. Apply! Tell your friends!


----------



## Cynder

RedneckPhoenix said:


> If so I call Stryke as my teammate.


I was thinking that teams would be randomized by the Ref, but if neither Keldeo nor Stryke mind, it will be Keldeo and I vs. Phoenix and Stryke.


----------



## Keldeo

Cynder said:


> I was thinking that teams would be randomized by the Ref, but if neither Keldeo nor Stryke mind, it will be Keldeo and I vs. Phoenix and Stryke.


That's fine with me!


----------



## Stryke

Cynder said:


> I was thinking that teams would be randomized by the Ref, but if neither Keldeo nor Stryke mind, it will be Keldeo and I vs. Phoenix and Stryke.


I'm fine with this.


----------



## kyeugh

Challenge for Flora!


> *Format:* 2 vs. 2, singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* ...A month?
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* Direct healing, OHKO
> *Arena Description:* A minor, unsettled island in Alola, little more than a hundred metres in diameter.  It's comprised mainly of sand, with some palm trees dotting the coast.  The ocean provides ample sources of water for moves such as surf which require it.
> *Additional Rules:*  The tropical nature of this arena amplifies the effects of rain and intense sunlight by 1.25x and extends their effects by three actions, while diminishing the effect of hail by .75x and cutting its effect by three actions.


----------



## Flora

Nira said:


> Challenge for Flora!


yes hi i'm accepting this!!!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Cynder said:


> Canceling my battle vs. Vanillish Wafer as they haven't been on in three months.
> 
> 
> Challenge for anyone.
> 
> *Format:* 1 and 1 vs. 1 and 1 (Multi)
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 month
> *Damage Cap:* 40
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
> 
> *Arena:*Malie City
> Nothing special, just bringing Asberian destruction to Alola. This battle will take place in the streets of Malie City proper, and going into buildings is prohibited. Climbing or perching on the shops, and using buildings as cover is encouraged.
> 
> *Additional Rules:*Pokemon introduced in Alola, or Alolan Forms only.


I'll take this, as long as none of the four of you will be horribly disappointed in my lack of familiarity with anything Alola! 

Thread will be up soon-ish.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Heh, I don't have Sun or Moon either. But I do have MEMES!


----------



## Zhorken

Alright, I've updated the current challenge list, and stuck all the old ones in a hide box.  If anyone wants to revive their challenge, feel free to repost it or just link to it.


----------



## Eifie

Here's a battle that SS and I are going to ref for Flora, Murkrow, and Karousever!

*Format*: 1v1v1 single
*Style*: (Set)
*DQ*: 1 week
*Damage Cap*: 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: None. Moves requiring non-pizza resources are fine, we'll make them work.
*Arena Description*: *Giant Pizza Sailing Aimlessly Through Outer Space, Redux*

There is yet another giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. What're you gonna do, eat it? Nah, it's got mushrooms on it. Gross. Too gross to eat, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Make sure you don't fall off! I heard that space is littered with giant fucking anchovies.

*Additional Rules*: The pizza is quite large, but should a Pokémon happen to fall off, there will be consequences... like, it might hurt, or something. I dunno, have you tried falling off a giant pizza sailing aimlessly through outer space? Flying and hovering Pokémon are equally susceptible to falling off the edge of the pizza, because anime physics. Direct healing, chills, and OHKOs are allowed, but a Pokémon will have to remain very still and concentrate very hard while using them... prime time to shove them into the deepest, darkest depths of outer space, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Flora

Eifie said:


> Here's a battle that SS and I are going to ref for Flora, Murkrow, and Karousever!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1 single
> *Style*: (Set)
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: None. Moves requiring non-pizza resources are fine, we'll make them work.
> *Arena Description*: *Giant Pizza Sailing Aimlessly Through Outer Space, Redux*
> 
> There is yet another giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. What're you gonna do, eat it? Nah, it's got mushrooms on it. Gross. Too gross to eat, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Make sure you don't fall off! I heard that space is littered with giant fucking anchovies.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The pizza is quite large, but should a Pokémon happen to fall off, there will be consequences... like, it might hurt, or something. I dunno, have you tried falling off a giant pizza sailing aimlessly through outer space? Flying and hovering Pokémon are equally susceptible to falling off the edge of the pizza, because anime physics. Direct healing, chills, and OHKOs are allowed, but a Pokémon will have to remain very still and concentrate very hard while using them... prime time to shove them into the deepest, darkest depths of outer space, wouldn't you say?


Hi yes I'm accepting this too!!!!!


----------



## Karousever

Eifie said:


> Here's a battle that SS and I are going to ref for Flora, Murkrow, and Karousever!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1v1 single
> *Style*: (Set)
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: None. Moves requiring non-pizza resources are fine, we'll make them work.
> *Arena Description*: *Giant Pizza Sailing Aimlessly Through Outer Space, Redux*
> 
> There is yet another giant motherfucking PIZZA sailing through the motherfucking GALAXY. What're you gonna do, eat it? Nah, it's got mushrooms on it. Gross. Too gross to eat, but something like a large boulder or a Draco Meteor could totally blow a hole in it. Make sure you don't fall off! I heard that space is littered with giant fucking anchovies.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The pizza is quite large, but should a Pokémon happen to fall off, there will be consequences... like, it might hurt, or something. I dunno, have you tried falling off a giant pizza sailing aimlessly through outer space? Flying and hovering Pokémon are equally susceptible to falling off the edge of the pizza, because anime physics. Direct healing, chills, and OHKOs are allowed, but a Pokémon will have to remain very still and concentrate very hard while using them... prime time to shove them into the deepest, darkest depths of outer space, wouldn't you say?


yes i consent to being conscripted into this battle


----------



## Murkrow

Yes


----------



## lasagnalover9

Format: 2v2 Double

Style: Set

DQ Time: 48 Hours

Damage Cap: 35% Per Round

Banned/Restricted Moves: Weather moves, OHKO moves, and direct recovery moves. 10 Chills per Pokèmon

Arena Description: 20-feet stone walls stand on all flur sides of this square arena, blocking Pokèmon from moving past these boundaries. These walls cannot be broken. The arena is 10 feet long and 10 feet wide. At the top of these walls is a barrier of physic energy, thus blocking any Pokèmon from climbing or moving past that. The floor is cobblestone that cannot be broken.

Additional Rules: Only NFE and single-stage Pokèmon allowed.


----------



## Negrek

lasagnalover9 said:


> Format: 2v2 Double
> 
> Style: Set
> 
> DQ Time: 48 Hours
> 
> Damage Cap: 35% Per Round
> 
> Banned/Restricted Moves: Weather moves, OHKO moves, and direct recovery moves. 10 Chills per Pokèmon
> 
> Arena Description: 20-feet stone walls stand on all flur sides of this square arena, blocking Pokèmon from moving past these boundaries. These walls cannot be broken. The arena is 10 feet long and 10 feet wide. At the top of these walls is a barrier of physic energy, thus blocking any Pokèmon from climbing or moving past that. The floor is cobblestone that cannot be broken.
> 
> Additional Rules: Only NFE and single-stage Pokèmon allowed.


Sure, why not?


----------



## Irritated Fern

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Challenge me! (My post from June that Cynder challenged me with still has no ref, so I'd like to scrap it if at all possible!)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* one month
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
> *Arena Description:* Inside an Egyptian pyramid, but blocks can be moved from the inside so the battle could take place outside.
> *Additional Rules:*


Might as well.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Irritated Fern said:


> Might as well.


Now we need a ref!


----------



## Meowth

hey it'd be pretty cool if I stopped letting this die, have a challenge

*Format:* 2v2 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* Two weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery limited to 1/Pokémon
*Arena Description:* Iki Town

A new gen, a new region for the battle-thirsty psychopaths of Asber to lay waste to! The battle takes place on top of that big square thing where you fight Hala. uh that's about it


...guess while I'm here I'll dust off my reffing whistle, too. Taking lasagnalover9 vs Negrek!


----------



## Negrek

Sangfroidish said:


> hey it'd be pretty cool if I stopped letting this die, have a challenge
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* Two weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, direct recovery limited to 1/Pokémon
> *Arena Description:* Iki Town
> 
> A new gen, a new region for the battle-thirsty psychopaths of Asber to lay waste to! The battle takes place on top of that big square thing where you fight Hala. uh that's about it
> 
> 
> ...guess while I'm here I'll dust off my reffing whistle, too. Taking lasagnalover9 vs Negrek!


I don't know that we've actually battled before... ? If so, it must have been a long time ago. So, why not?


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

RedneckPhoenix said:


> A lot of people seem to have one, so...
> MIMIKYU BATTLE ROYALE!
> Format: 1 v. 1 v. 1 v. 1 (etc., just Mimikyus)
> 
> Style: Switch
> 
> DQ: 48 hours
> 
> Damage Cap: 20%
> 
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO's
> 
> Arena Description: Welcome to the land of Mimikyu. A plain, no-bonus arena that will bend to a user's will a small bit, creating rocks, water, and anything else a Mimikyu will need to battle. Only Mimikyus can control it, though, as they're the only ones who know what it's like to _feel so ALONE._ Also, don't uproot any turf near the trainers... results aren't pretty...
> 
> Additional Rules: Mimikyu only.
> 
> My Mimikyu will be the BEST Mimikyu.


Cancelling this because all of the mimikyus are busy.


----------



## Stryke

This is a challenge for RedneckPhoenix!

*Format:* 2 v. 2 Single Battle

*Style:* Switch

*DQ:* 2 weeks

*Damage Cap:* 40%

*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves, Terrain moves, one direct recovery move use per Pokemon

*Arena Description:* Pokemon Type Simulator:
Deep in a random jungle, there lies a large dome, where, a century ago, experiments were conducted to find out the mechanics of Pokemon types. As a result of this, the dome was made to harness and utilize the power of Pokemon types. It was a technological marvel, and considered nearly space-age in its day, and is the largest driving force behind why we know what we do about types... but thats all in the past, so who cares! This is where we're gonna battle! On the inside, its just a large white dome, about the size of a typical apartment building, and about half as tall, nothing special...

*Additional Rules:* ...  except at the end of each turn, however, the dome will change colors and features to reflect a certain, random type. (The first turn will just reflect no type; it doesn't kick in till the end of the first turn). For the turn following, all attacking moves used that are the same type as the battlefield will get a 1.5x boost in power, and all attacking moves that have types that are normally weak to the type of the battlefield will get a 0.75x boost. Terrain moves can't be used because it whacks with the type system, and bad things would happen. Nature Power, Secret Power, Camouflage, and Reflect Type will all reflect the type of the battlefield.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

yeah i'll take it but i dont think we're gonna need 3 weeks unless you do that thing where you forget literally everything on the internet


----------



## Stryke

RedneckPhoenix said:


> yeah i'll take it but i dont think we're gonna need 3 weeks unless you do that thing where you forget literally everything on the internet


Wait, who are you?

(But thats fine; I can change it to 2 weeks or something)


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

yeah whatever


----------



## <>({(°~o~

Challenge for KangaRou!

*Format:* 3v3
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
*Arena Name: * The Forest of Things
*Arena Description: * Battles happen in The Forest of Things, battles that take place in a small clearing ringed by enourmous trees. The canopy lets pockets of sunlight through to hit the vast green underbrush, where the Pokemon meet. There are occasional bug-types that flit in and out of the overhead foliage, or poke their heads out of the myriad knots in the tree trunks. There's a small pond to the left of the clearing, which can be used for water type attacks.
*Additional Rules:* The bug-types have grown fond of cheering on the battlers, and every so often they'll come out, observe and react with great expressiveness and/or cheerleading costumes they knitted themselves.


----------



## KangaRou

<>({(°~o~ said:


> Challenge for KangaRou!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Name: * The Forest of Things
> *Arena Description: * Battles happen in The Forest of Things, battles that take place in a small clearing ringed by enourmous trees. The canopy lets pockets of sunlight through to hit the vast green underbrush, where the Pokemon meet. There are occasional bug-types that flit in and out of the overhead foliage, or poke their heads out of the myriad knots in the tree trunks. There's a small pond to the left of the clearing, which can be used for water type attacks.
> *Additional Rules:* The bug-types have grown fond of cheering on the battlers, and every so often they'll come out, observe and react with great expressiveness and/or cheerleading costumes they knitted themselves.


Sure thing!! =^3^=


----------



## <>({(°~o~

Now a challenge for anyone!

*Format:* 2v2
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 3 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
*Arena Name:* Actually Just a Giant Clam
*Arena Description:* We are on top of a giant clam. A clam so enormous that the miniscule battlers actually just think it is a very, very blue and very, very well tilled field. The clam is also so uncircumnavigably broad that it seems to have, on occasion, collected rainwater in the grooves. The grooves themselves are quite far apart, about 10 meters, and so most things of moderate to shameful extent of voyagibility are pretty comfortable.
*Additional Rules:* The giant clam will occasionally bellow, causing smooth and relaxing reverberations across its endless shell. Some say that the clam contains all upon its back, as if it were some kind of turtle myth. The clam simply laughs at the ideas formed by those of inept wordshape.


----------



## Negrek

> <>({(°~o~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Challenge for KangaRou!
> 
> *Format:* 3v3
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Name: * The Forest of Things
> *Arena Description: * Battles happen in The Forest of Things, battles that take place in a small clearing ringed by enourmous trees. The canopy lets pockets of sunlight through to hit the vast green underbrush, where the Pokemon meet. There are occasional bug-types that flit in and out of the overhead foliage, or poke their heads out of the myriad knots in the tree trunks. There's a small pond to the left of the clearing, which can be used for water type attacks.
> *Additional Rules:* The bug-types have grown fond of cheering on the battlers, and every so often they'll come out, observe and react with great expressiveness and/or cheerleading costumes they knitted themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing!! =^3^=
Click to expand...

Sure, let's do this.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

<>({(°~o~ said:


> Now a challenge for anyone!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 3 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Name:* Actually Just a Giant Clam
> *Arena Description:* We are on top of a giant clam. A clam so enormous that the miniscule battlers actually just think it is a very, very blue and very, very well tilled field. The clam is also so uncircumnavigably broad that it seems to have, on occasion, collected rainwater in the grooves. The grooves themselves are quite far apart, about 10 meters, and so most things of moderate to shameful extent of voyagibility are pretty comfortable.
> *Additional Rules:* The giant clam will occasionally bellow, causing smooth and relaxing reverberations across its endless shell. Some say that the clam contains all upon its back, as if it were some kind of turtle myth. The clam simply laughs at the ideas formed by those of inept wordshape.


Sure, I'll take this.


----------



## Meowth

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> <>({(°~o~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now a challenge for anyone!
> 
> *Format:* 2v2
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 3 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOes, Direct Recovery moves, Chills 3/Pokemon
> *Arena Name:* Actually Just a Giant Clam
> *Arena Description:* We are on top of a giant clam. A clam so  enormous that the miniscule battlers actually just think it is a very,  very blue and very, very well tilled field. The clam is also so  uncircumnavigably broad that it seems to have, on occasion, collected  rainwater in the grooves. The grooves themselves are quite far apart,  about 10 meters, and so most things of moderate to shameful extent of  voyagibility are pretty comfortable.
> *Additional Rules:* The giant clam will occasionally bellow,  causing smooth and relaxing reverberations across its endless shell.  Some say that the clam contains all upon its back, as if it were some  kind of turtle myth. The clam simply laughs at the ideas formed by those  of inept wordshape.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll take this.
Click to expand...

And I'll ref it!


----------



## Bencaua

*Format:* 3 on 3 Singles
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:*2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:*OHKO, Direct healing
*Arena Description:*Pearl's Cloud Arena
This arena is placed in the clouds and is the smallest gem location known. It seems to have been part of the main structure before, with only a few columns missing. A few gem statues are seen still in contact, along with gem writing on the sides.The clouds can be used to sit on, and they float (as Amethyst is seen doing).The clouds can also be eaten, again shown by Amethyst. In this, it also shows that they are very buoyant.Finally, they can open to reveal water supplies, and be entered/digged on to hide/use dig.(Image: http://steven-universe.wikia.com/wiki/File:Steven_the_Swordfighter_Cloud_Temple_Background.jpg)
*Additional Rules:* Gem Statues can be Thrown for a 40 power typeless damage(Once per trainer per battle), the clouds can be used to sit on, be thrown(for 20 power typeless damage, twice per pokémon per battle) , eaten to gain the ability Levitate(For 5 Rounds, once per pokémon per battle,it also maks the Pokémon look very fat(If it has Skin) and (Flaccid ), or Ridden to gain 20 more Speed(For 8 Turns)
This is my first battle and im very excited!


----------



## kyeugh

Bencaua said:


> *Format:* 3 on 3 Singles
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:*2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:*OHKO, Direct healing
> *Arena Description:*Pearl's Cloud Arena
> This arena is placed in the clouds and is the smallest gem location known. It seems to have been part of the main structure before, with only a few columns missing. A few gem statues are seen still in contact, along with gem writing on the sides.The clouds can be used to sit on, and they float (as Amethyst is seen doing).The clouds can also be eaten, again shown by Amethyst. In this, it also shows that they are very buoyant.Finally, they can open to reveal water supplies, and be entered/digged on to hide/use dig.(Image: http://steven-universe.wikia.com/wiki/File:Steven_the_Swordfighter_Cloud_Temple_Background.jpg)
> *Additional Rules:* Gem Statues can be Thrown for a 40 power typeless damage(Once per trainer per battle), the clouds can be used to sit on, be thrown(for 20 power typeless damage, twice per pokémon per battle) , eaten to gain the ability Levitate(For 5 Rounds, once per pokémon per battle,it also maks the Pokémon look very fat(If it has Skin) and (Flaccid ), or Ridden to gain 20 more Speed(For 8 Turns)
> This is my first battle and im very excited!


i'll take you up on this, if that's okay!


----------



## Bencaua

Nira said:


> i'll take you up on this, if that's okay!


Yes, thats Perfect! Now we only need a Ref!


----------



## Negrek

I'll take that. Up in a moment.


----------



## Gzhoom

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Challenge me! (My post from June that Cynder challenged me with still has no ref, so I'd like to scrap it if at all possible!)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* one month
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
> *Arena Description:* Inside an Egyptian pyramid, but blocks can be moved from the inside so the battle could take place outside.
> *Additional Rules:*


I'll take this as my first battle!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret

Gzhoom said:


> I'll take this as my first battle!


Thanks!


----------



## Negrek

On it.


----------



## Gzhoom

For my first challenge I think I'll reuse the challenge from the original post, if that's okay!

Format: 4 vs 4, single
Style: Switch
DQ: Two weeks
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
Arena Description: Tiny Island
This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.


----------



## Negrek

Gzhoom said:


> For my first challenge I think I'll reuse the challenge from the original post, if that's okay!
> 
> Format: 4 vs 4, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Chills 3/Pokemon
> Arena Description: Tiny Island
> This small island is only the size of a tennis court, covered in soft white sand and dotted with a few coconut trees. The island is surrounded by a cool, blue ocean. Buoys are marked around the island 100m from the shore, and mark the arena's boundary. It's a clear, warm day, and Sunny Day is in effect.
> Additional Rules: Coconuts can be thrown at an opponent for 2% typeless damage, but they first need to be acquired by either spending an action shaking or climbing to the top of a tree.


Sure, I'll battle you!


----------



## Gzhoom

Negrek said:


> Sure, I'll battle you!


Awesome!


----------



## kyeugh

Negrek said:


> Sure, I'll battle you!


i'll ref it, why not?  battle up in a bit.


----------



## Porygon2

First Battle!!

The Fairy Garden​*Format:* 2v2 Single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* One Week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:*
*Arena Description:* As seen in the picture below, the fairy garden is a circular clearing in a large coniferous forest. It is night time. The pink flowers glow in the twilight and fireflies flit around the stadium. In the very centre of the garden is a Poké Ball shape.



*Additional Rules:* Basic or Baby Pokémon that can still evolve please!


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Porygon2 said:


> First Battle!!
> 
> The Fairy Garden​*Format:* 2v2 Single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One Week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:*
> *Arena Description:* As seen in the picture below, the fairy garden is a circular clearing in a large coniferous forest. It is night time. The pink flowers glow in the twilight and fireflies flit around the stadium. In the very centre of the garden is a Poké Ball shape.
> 
> 
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Basic or Baby Pokémon that can still evolve please!


I'll fight you.


----------



## Negrek

Taking the above.


----------



## Gzhoom

*Format:* 1v1
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs 
*Arena Description:* Regulation-size Pokémon battle arena, as per the anime.

This battle takes place in a normal-looking arena, save for a single large screen opposite the audience's seats. Each round, this screen displays a random letter from A-Z. Over the course of the battle, Pokémon are only allowed to use moves or take actions that begin with the displayed letter.

For instance, if the displayed letter was "G", Pikachu could *G*o up to its opponent, *G*rowl at them, and then use *G*rass Knot. In addition to the moves allowed by the presently-displayed letter, any Pokémon can use Struggle on any round, no matter which letter is displayed.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Gzhoom said:


> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Regulation-size Pokémon battle arena, as per the anime.
> 
> This battle takes place in a normal-looking arena, save for a single large screen opposite the audience's seats. Each round, this screen displays a random letter from A-Z. Over the course of the battle, Pokémon are only allowed to use moves or take actions that begin with the displayed letter.
> 
> For instance, if the displayed letter was "G", Pikachu could *G*o up to its opponent, *G*rowl at them, and then use *G*rass Knot. In addition to the moves allowed by the presently-displayed letter, any Pokémon can use Struggle on any round, no matter which letter is displayed.


I might regret this, but I'll ref this battle if there is someone willing to challenge Gzhoom!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I might regret this, but I'll ref this battle if there is someone willing to challenge Gzhoom!


So it was definitely too ambitious of me to offer to ref this battle. I'll challenge you instead, Gzhoom!


----------



## Porygon2

Gzhoom said:


> *Format:* 1v1
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs
> *Arena Description:* Regulation-size Pokémon battle arena, as per the anime.
> 
> This battle takes place in a normal-looking arena, save for a single large screen opposite the audience's seats. Each round, this screen displays a random letter from A-Z. Over the course of the battle, Pokémon are only allowed to use moves or take actions that begin with the displayed letter.
> 
> For instance, if the displayed letter was "G", Pikachu could *G*o up to its opponent, *G*rowl at them, and then use *G*rass Knot. In addition to the moves allowed by the presently-displayed letter, any Pokémon can use Struggle on any round, no matter which letter is displayed.


I'll ref this! (Thread will be up when I'm back from the supermarket)


----------



## MWPuppire

*Format:* 4 vs 4 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 33.33%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, 10 Chills, Direct Recoveries
*Arena Description:* (Taken from Altered Origin)
The oubliette is a tiny, cramped room sunk into the floor, buried far beneath even the castle's foundations. It's about six feet wide, eight feet long and eight feet high, so only small- to medium-sized Pokémon can fit inside. The entire room is made of heavy, indestructible stone—none of it can be dislodged or moved for things like Rock Slide or Dig, and there's nothing to shake if Earthquake is used. There is also no water or sand or anything like that available for use in moves like Surf or Sand Tomb, and all weather moves will fail because the sky is completely inaccessible. There are no doors or windows, the only way in and out being the long, slick and narrow tunnel leading up about 30 feet up to the dungeon above. (And the steel trap door is locked from the outside.) The only light comes from a single torch, flickering weakly in the room's north wall; the arena is quite dim already, so I would advise against putting it out unless you want to risk bumping into stone walls in total darkness.

And good luck dodging attacks, flying around or building up speed—the tight, uncomfortable space makes anything more than hopping around and swinging some moderate punches understandably difficult. Anything larger than a Pichu is going to need to rethink the range and execution of many of its attacks. Only one way in, no way out and no room to run away... can you survive a battle in the oubliette with your sanity intact?
*Additional Rules:* Pokémon can't be fully evolved.
Hope I'm doing this right...


----------



## MWPuppire

Kung Fu Ferret said:


> Challenge me! (My post from June that Cynder challenged me with still has no ref, so I'd like to scrap it if at all possible!)
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* one month
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
> *Arena Description:* Inside an Egyptian pyramid, but blocks can be moved from the inside so the battle could take place outside.
> *Additional Rules:*


I would like to accept this challenge if I can.


----------



## Negrek

My bad, the Egyptian pyramid challenge was already taken... I apparently fogot to remove it from the board. However, maybe you can ask Kung Fu Ferret if he'd like to offer another challenge for you!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

MWPuppire said:


> *Format:* 4 vs 4 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 33.33%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, 10 Chills, Direct Recoveries
> *Arena Description:* (Taken from Altered Origin)
> The oubliette is a tiny, cramped room sunk into the floor, buried far beneath even the castle's foundations. It's about six feet wide, eight feet long and eight feet high, so only small- to medium-sized Pokémon can fit inside. The entire room is made of heavy, indestructible stone—none of it can be dislodged or moved for things like Rock Slide or Dig, and there's nothing to shake if Earthquake is used. There is also no water or sand or anything like that available for use in moves like Surf or Sand Tomb, and all weather moves will fail because the sky is completely inaccessible. There are no doors or windows, the only way in and out being the long, slick and narrow tunnel leading up about 30 feet up to the dungeon above. (And the steel trap door is locked from the outside.) The only light comes from a single torch, flickering weakly in the room's north wall; the arena is quite dim already, so I would advise against putting it out unless you want to risk bumping into stone walls in total darkness.
> 
> And good luck dodging attacks, flying around or building up speed—the tight, uncomfortable space makes anything more than hopping around and swinging some moderate punches understandably difficult. Anything larger than a Pichu is going to need to rethink the range and execution of many of its attacks. Only one way in, no way out and no room to run away... can you survive a battle in the oubliette with your sanity intact?
> *Additional Rules:* Pokémon can't be fully evolved.
> Hope I'm doing this right...


Could I take this challenge? My battles are all old and haven't posted in a while.


----------



## MWPuppire

Sure, I liek Squirtles. Let's do this! Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Negrek

I liek Squirtles said:


> Could I take this challenge? My battles are all old and haven't posted in a while.


I got this.


----------



## Eifie

I think I'm only in two battles that take up a slot (not that either of them has moved in years), so. This is totally ridiculous but I need to spread the word of bird. Go buy your cheep cheeps!

*Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
*DQ*: whatever
*Damage Cap:* 40%?
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.

*Arena*: Oricorio Meadow
idk how to write but it is pretty and full of flowers and stuff. The meadow is separated into four quadrants, each populated with a different colour of Oricorio flower. It is very very pretty. So pretty. Look how pretty! Cheep cheeps can take an action to drink the nectar from any of the flowers and change form according to the flower's colour. Form changes will take place at the _end_ of the round.

*Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon is our favourite cheep cheep friend, Oricorio. We will need one Oricorio of each form (but of course they can change forms during battle, see the arena description). Mine is Sensu form! Flying and Electric inflict neutral damage on each other, to prevent Pom-Pom form from being too OP. All participating cheep cheeps have Fiery Dance, Feather Dance, Lunar Dance, Petal Dance, and Quiver Dance added to their movepool.

This battle may drag on, so I'm considering something like everyone starting off at 50% health/energy and only two actions a round so the ref doesn't need to write like, five million dance moves per round. I welcome your suggestions! (This would probably have to affect exp gain in some way, but I'll assume nobody cares about it in this battle anyway because Oricorio doesn't evolve.)

*Current Participants*:

Eifie (Sensu Oricorio)
Sandstone-Shadow (Baile Oricorio)
JackPK (Pa'u Oricorio)
sanderidge (Pom-Pom Oricorio)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> I think I'm only in two battles that take up a slot (not that either of them has moved in years), so. This is totally ridiculous but I need to spread the word of bird. Go buy your cheep cheeps!
> 
> *Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
> *DQ*: whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.
> 
> *Arena*: Oricorio Meadow
> idk how to write but it is pretty and full of flowers and stuff. The meadow is separated into four quadrants, each populated with a different colour of Oricorio flower. It is very very pretty. So pretty. Look how pretty! Cheep cheeps can take an action to drink the nectar from any of the flowers and change form according to the flower's colour. Form changes will take place at the _end_ of the round.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon is our favourite cheep cheep friend, Oricorio. We will need one Oricorio of each form (but of course they can change forms during battle, see the arena description). Mine is Sensu form! Flying and Electric inflict neutral damage on each other, to prevent Pom-Pom form from being too OP. All participating cheep cheeps have Fiery Dance, Feather Dance, Lunar Dance, Petal Dance, and Quiver Dance added to their movepool.
> 
> This battle may drag on, so I'm considering something like everyone starting off at 50% health/energy and only two actions a round so the ref doesn't need to write like, five million dance moves per round. I welcome your suggestions! (This would probably have to affect exp gain in some way, but I'll assume nobody cares about it in this battle anyway because Oricorio doesn't evolve.)


Dibs on Baile Oricorio :D

also wait do you even need to nerf Electric? Can Pom-Pom Oricorio even learn any Electric moves...?


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Dibs on Baile Oricorio :D
> 
> also wait do you even need to nerf Electric? Can Pom-Pom Oricorio even learn any Electric moves...?


Just Revelation Dance. There's also the fact that it resists every other cheep cheep's Flying STAB.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> Just Revelation Dance. There's also the fact that it resists every other cheep cheep's Flying STAB.


...apparently I don't know my type chart. I did not know that. BAHAHAHA anyway moving on


----------



## Eifie

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> ...apparently I don't know my type chart. I did not know that. BAHAHAHA anyway moving on


I'm glad to have been personally responsible for approving you as a ref


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Eifie said:


> I think I'm only in two battles that take up a slot (not that either of them has moved in years), so. This is totally ridiculous but I need to spread the word of bird. Go buy your cheep cheeps!
> 
> *Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
> *DQ*: whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.
> 
> *Arena*: Oricorio Meadow
> idk how to write but it is pretty and full of flowers and stuff. The meadow is separated into four quadrants, each populated with a different colour of Oricorio flower. It is very very pretty. So pretty. Look how pretty! Cheep cheeps can take an action to drink the nectar from any of the flowers and change form according to the flower's colour. Form changes will take place at the _end_ of the round.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon is our favourite cheep cheep friend, Oricorio. We will need one Oricorio of each form (but of course they can change forms during battle, see the arena description). Mine is Sensu form! Flying and Electric inflict neutral damage on each other, to prevent Pom-Pom form from being too OP. All participating cheep cheeps have Fiery Dance, Feather Dance, Lunar Dance, Petal Dance, and Quiver Dance added to their movepool.
> 
> This battle may drag on, so I'm considering something like everyone starting off at 50% health/energy and only two actions a round so the ref doesn't need to write like, five million dance moves per round. I welcome your suggestions! (This would probably have to affect exp gain in some way, but I'll assume nobody cares about it in this battle anyway because Oricorio doesn't evolve.)
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> Eifie (Sensu Oricorio)
> Sandstone-Shadow (Baile Oricorio)
> You?! (Pa'u Oricorio)
> You?! (Pom-Pom Oricorio)


dibs on reffing this


----------



## Eifie

While we wait for the rest of tcod to come around to our lord and savior cheep cheep, a quick challenge for SS with a shamelessly stolen arena!

*Format*: 1v1
*DQ*: 1 week
*Damage Cap*: 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
*Arena*: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> While we wait for the rest of tcod to come around to our lord and savior cheep cheep, a quick challenge for SS with a shamelessly stolen arena!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
> *Arena*: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.


I accept!


----------



## Flora

I have...never made a ASB challenge...

Format: 2&2 vs 2&2! Team doubles!
Style: Switch?
DQ: Two weeks sounds good, yeah
Damage Cap: 30%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO moves
Arena Description: Amity Square

Amity Square has, miracle of miracles, done two very special things: expanded their list of Pokémon deemed cute enough to enter (read as: all base-stage mons~) and, for one night only, allowed Tiny Pokémon Battles! They may regret this, but hey, how destructive could a bunch of tiny Pokémon be?! (Don't answer that please.)

The arena, for the most part, is pretty open, with the exception of a few huts for Pokémon to hide in.
Additional Rules: Only baby/base stage Pokémon, please! Amity Square can only handle Tiny Pokémon Battles...


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I accept!


I will ref this! thread in a bit...

I will also take part in Flora's battle!


----------



## Negrek

I'll also join Flora's battle!


----------



## sanderidge

ooh, i'd also like to join the flora battle!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Flora said:


> I have...never made a ASB challenge...
> 
> Format: 2&2 vs 2&2! Team doubles!
> Style: Switch?
> DQ: Two weeks sounds good, yeah
> Damage Cap: 30%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKO moves
> Arena Description: Amity Square
> 
> Amity Square has, miracle of miracles, done two very special things: expanded their list of Pokémon deemed cute enough to enter (read as: all base-stage mons~) and, for one night only, allowed Tiny Pokémon Battles! They may regret this, but hey, how destructive could a bunch of tiny Pokémon be?! (Don't answer that please.)
> 
> The arena, for the most part, is pretty open, with the exception of a few huts for Pokémon to hide in.
> Additional Rules: Only baby/base stage Pokémon, please! Amity Square can only handle Tiny Pokémon Battles...


I'll ref this! 

We've got Flora, ILS, Negrek, and sanderidge, right? What team pairs would you like?

edit: omg is this 2&2 vs 2&2 like... eight pokemon out on the field?

I picked this because I wanted practice, might as well jump off into the deep end hahahahaha


----------



## Flora

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I'll ref this!
> 
> We've got Flora, ILS, Negrek, and sanderidge, right? What team pairs would you like?
> 
> edit: omg is this 2&2 vs 2&2 like... eight pokemon out on the field?
> 
> I picked this because I wanted practice, might as well jump off into the deep end hahahahaha


OH GOD NO I wasn't sure how to word it! each trainer only has one out at a time!

oh right team matchups. I'm fine with any/all!


----------



## sanderidge

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I'll ref this!
> 
> We've got Flora, ILS, Negrek, and sanderidge, right? What team pairs would you like?


same @ flora re: team matchups! i think it would be okay if you randomized who we're with. 

(also, this is allowing base-stage pokemon like sandshrew, right. or should i stick with the Actual Baby Pokemon)


----------



## Flora

sanderidge said:


> same @ flora re: team matchups! i think it would be okay if you randomized who we're with.
> 
> (also, this is allowing base-stage pokemon like sandshrew, right. or should i stick with the Actual Baby Pokemon)


it allows base-stage, yeah! think little cup in stadium 2!


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I'm fine with any teams, too!


----------



## Negrek

Sure, go ahead and randomize them.


----------



## Eifie

I would like to make the extremely stupid decision to ref a battle, but there is literally nothing for me to ref. What is wrong with you people >:( Can someone make a 1v1 challenge please and thanks. I will ref it! Note that I have not done any non-technical writing for a long time, so expect truly terrible writing (or I could write your battle in the form of a research paper).


----------



## I liek Squirtles

I will abuse the fact I am now a Ref (tm) and use my new spot, hehe! Open challenge!

*Format*: 1v1
*DQ*: 1 week
*Damage Cap*: 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
*Arena*: ASB Central Stadium

Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.

Notes: the stadium is packed to capacity for a League Championship!! >:0


----------



## sanderidge

i'll take this!! off we go!


----------



## Eifie

I liek Squirtles said:


> I will abuse the fact I am now a Ref (tm) and use my new spot, hehe! Open challenge!
> 
> *Format*: 1v1
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
> *Arena*: ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.
> 
> Notes: the stadium is packed to capacity for a League Championship!! >:0





sanderidge said:


> i'll take this!! off we go!


All right, thread up shortly!


----------



## sanderidge

apparently, tournament battles don't count in the battle count, so i'm going to do this!! i had this idea just now!!! please someone fight me in Twitter!! 

*Format:* 1v1
*DQ: *1 week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKOs
*Arena:* Twitter Itself.  (has this been done yet??)

somehow, you and your pokemon have gotten sucked into Twitter Itself! everyone is now a party sprite, standing in the middle of a vaguely cleared-out central hub where all the tweets are flying around to their destinations. the ground is flat and pokemon will be able to find their footing just fine, although they might be a little disoriented at all the tweets rushing about them.

this is an old version of twitter, so every post the trainers make will have to fit the old character limit of 140 characters (excluding the actual command string, because Twitter Itself understands those things). because twitter is not a functional platform, trick room is in play for the entire duration of this battle, and because twitter is an electronic platform electric terrain is happening for the entire duration of the battle. 

because this is twitter, tweets other than trainers' commands are getting posted, and they're flying about everywhere! these tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, and all are certainly steady enough for a party sprite to ride on, provided they can jump onto one with trick room happening and all that. because this is social media, the tweets are also responsive to pokemon energy, and will be rallied if a pokemon needs to summon something for a move - you could totally have a surf of tweets, or a rock throw, or whatever. there's no way to change the weather, though. 

every round, there's a chance that a tweet will do something! a tweet first has to make contact with a pokemon, though, and this frequency is left to the discretion of the ref because i have no real idea of how large or small chances are. 
all tweet contact chance/effects will happen at the end of the round, because this is when i think pokemon are paying the least attention. upon contact, tweets can divulge their message to the pokemon. this message can be any sound-based move. these moves are not affected by the damage cap, because this is twitter and the moves do damage to your soul itself - i mean, to your energy instead! so pokemon will have to be careful about that. 

trainers can also (and do) write tweets to the opposing trainer, which will allow them to limit the trainer's next commands in a strictly flavorish way; they may not expressly forbid specific moves or move types, but they can specify that the commands have to, like, rhyme or something. the trainer that commands second in the round will post this tweet-restriction (also in the form of a tweet!!!) before the other trainer commands for that round. 
 if the trainer does not comply with the tweet, they will be attacked by a flood of negatively minded suburban soccer moms' opinions, and their pokemon will have a hard time understanding their next commands - again, at a chance set at the discretion of the ref, which should be a chance high enough to be amusing but low enough to not be frustrating. when pokemon are confused by a tweet, they'll just stand around looking confused, and probably get hit by a tweet if it's the end of the round. 

*tl;dr*
we fight in Twitter Itself. 
electric terrain is happening. 
trick room is happening. 
no weather changes. (clear weather throughout.)
your command flavor has to be 140 characters or less (your command string doesn't count towards this). 
tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, but are much sturdier and can definitely hold a pokemon.
tweets are flying around everywhere and can crash into a pokemon. 
crashing can happen at the end of each round.
upon crash, your pokemon is hit by one randomized sound move. 
if the move is damaging, it does that percent of damage to your pokemon's energy, not hp.
every round before commands are posted, the trainer that will command second posts a flavor restriction on commands for that round. 
if you don't write your command flavor to fit, your pokemon's actions on the next round each have a small failure chance.

(hello now i am nervous that i did this wrong. please tell me if i need to fix things. thank you)


----------



## Eifie

sanderidge said:


> apparently, tournament battles don't count in the battle count, so i'm going to do this!! i had this idea just now!!! please someone fight me in Twitter!!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1
> *DQ: *1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKOs
> *Arena:* Twitter Itself.  (has this been done yet??)
> 
> somehow, you and your pokemon have gotten sucked into Twitter Itself! everyone is now a party sprite, standing in the middle of a vaguely cleared-out central hub where all the tweets are flying around to their destinations. the ground is flat and pokemon will be able to find their footing just fine, although they might be a little disoriented at all the tweets rushing about them.
> 
> this is an old version of twitter, so every post the trainers make will have to fit the old character limit of 140 characters (excluding the actual command string, because Twitter Itself understands those things). because twitter is not a functional platform, trick room is in play for the entire duration of this battle, and because twitter is an electronic platform electric-types are all under the effects of magnet rise for the entire duration of the battle.
> 
> because this is twitter, tweets other than trainers' commands are getting posted, and they're flying about everywhere! these tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, and all are certainly steady enough for a party sprite to ride on, provided they can jump onto one with trick room happening and all that. because this is social media, the tweets are also responsive to pokemon energy, and will be rallied if a pokemon needs to summon something for a move - you could totally have a surf of tweets, or a rock throw, or whatever. there's no way to change the weather, though.
> 
> every round, there's a chance that a tweet will do something! a tweet first has to make contact with a pokemon, though, and this frequency is left to the discretion of the ref because i have no real idea of how large or small chances are.
> all tweet contact chance/effects will happen at the end of the round, because this is when i think pokemon are paying the least attention. upon contact, tweets can divulge their message to the pokemon. this message can be any sound-based move. these moves are not affected by the damage cap, because this is twitter and the moves do damage to your soul itself - i mean, to your energy instead! so pokemon will have to be careful about that.
> 
> pokemon can also spend an action to write a tweet to the opposing trainer, which will allow them to limit the trainer's next commands in a strictly flavorish way; they may not expressly forbid specific moves or move types, but they can specify that the commands have to, like, rhyme or something. if the trainer does not comply with the tweet, they will be attacked by a flood of negatively minded suburban soccer moms' opinions, and their pokemon will have a hard time understanding their next commands - again, at a chance set at the discretion of the ref, which should be a chance high enough to be amusing but low enough to not be frustrating. when pokemon are confused by a tweet, they'll just stand around looking confused, and probably get hit by a tweet if it's the end of the round.
> 
> *tl;dr*
> we fight in Twitter Itself.
> electric pokemon are floating.
> trick room is happening.
> no weather changes. (clear weather throughout.)
> your command flavor has to be 140 characters or less (your command string doesn't count towards this).
> tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, but are much sturdier and can definitely hold a pokemon.
> tweets are flying around everywhere and can crash into a pokemon.
> crashing can happen at the end of each round.
> upon crash, your pokemon is hit by one randomized sound move.
> if the move is damaging, it does that percent of damage to your pokemon's energy, not hp.
> your pokemon can write a tweet to the other trainer that forces their command flavor to change. this takes one action but really this is the only fun part.
> if you don't change your command flavor to fit, your pokemon's actions on the next round each have a small failure chance.
> 
> (hello now i am nervous that i did this wrong. please tell me if i need to fix things. thank you)


I have been engaged in a fierce internal struggle for the past several minutes but I cannot say no to this. (Technically I don't have room for this because of two old dead battles, but I will assume they don't count? One of them is in the process of being closed, anyway.)

I have a suggestion :O What if, instead of the taking an action to write a tweet thing: at the beginning of each round the trainer who is commanding first picks a restriction on the flavour, and both trainers have to follow it for that round. I think this would ensure maximum hilarity.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

sanderidge said:


> apparently, tournament battles don't count in the battle count, so i'm going to do this!! i had this idea just now!!! please someone fight me in Twitter!!
> 
> *Format:* 1v1
> *DQ: *1 week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *OHKOs
> *Arena:* Twitter Itself.  (has this been done yet??)
> 
> somehow, you and your pokemon have gotten sucked into Twitter Itself! everyone is now a party sprite, standing in the middle of a vaguely cleared-out central hub where all the tweets are flying around to their destinations. the ground is flat and pokemon will be able to find their footing just fine, although they might be a little disoriented at all the tweets rushing about them.
> 
> this is an old version of twitter, so every post the trainers make will have to fit the old character limit of 140 characters (excluding the actual command string, because Twitter Itself understands those things). because twitter is not a functional platform, trick room is in play for the entire duration of this battle, and because twitter is an electronic platform electric-types are all under the effects of magnet rise for the entire duration of the battle.
> 
> because this is twitter, tweets other than trainers' commands are getting posted, and they're flying about everywhere! these tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, and all are certainly steady enough for a party sprite to ride on, provided they can jump onto one with trick room happening and all that. because this is social media, the tweets are also responsive to pokemon energy, and will be rallied if a pokemon needs to summon something for a move - you could totally have a surf of tweets, or a rock throw, or whatever. there's no way to change the weather, though.
> 
> every round, there's a chance that a tweet will do something! a tweet first has to make contact with a pokemon, though, and this frequency is left to the discretion of the ref because i have no real idea of how large or small chances are.
> all tweet contact chance/effects will happen at the end of the round, because this is when i think pokemon are paying the least attention. upon contact, tweets can divulge their message to the pokemon. this message can be any sound-based move. these moves are not affected by the damage cap, because this is twitter and the moves do damage to your soul itself - i mean, to your energy instead! so pokemon will have to be careful about that.
> 
> pokemon can also spend an action to write a tweet to the opposing trainer, which will allow them to limit the trainer's next commands in a strictly flavorish way; they may not expressly forbid specific moves or move types, but they can specify that the commands have to, like, rhyme or something. if the trainer does not comply with the tweet, they will be attacked by a flood of negatively minded suburban soccer moms' opinions, and their pokemon will have a hard time understanding their next commands - again, at a chance set at the discretion of the ref, which should be a chance high enough to be amusing but low enough to not be frustrating. when pokemon are confused by a tweet, they'll just stand around looking confused, and probably get hit by a tweet if it's the end of the round.
> 
> *tl;dr*
> we fight in Twitter Itself.
> electric pokemon are floating.
> trick room is happening.
> no weather changes. (clear weather throughout.)
> your command flavor has to be 140 characters or less (your command string doesn't count towards this).
> tweets are shaped like paper airplanes, but are much sturdier and can definitely hold a pokemon.
> tweets are flying around everywhere and can crash into a pokemon.
> crashing can happen at the end of each round.
> upon crash, your pokemon is hit by one randomized sound move.
> if the move is damaging, it does that percent of damage to your pokemon's energy, not hp.
> your pokemon can write a tweet to the other trainer that forces their command flavor to change. this takes one action but really this is the only fun part.
> if you don't change your command flavor to fit, your pokemon's actions on the next round each have a small failure chance.
> 
> (hello now i am nervous that i did this wrong. please tell me if i need to fix things. thank you)


I want to ref this. Because this is amazing. 

You two figure out your details and potential changes and stuff and let me know when you're ready! I'll get a thread up.


----------



## Cynder

*Format:* 2v2 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 50%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Burn Up
*Arena Description:* Volcanic Slope
This Battle takes place on the side of a volcano. It's dormant and doesn't do anything to the battle (at least at first), but it's thematically appropriate. Just don't use earthquake too frequently.
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Fire-Types only. Abilities that would grant immunity to Fire Moves do not, but their other effects remain unchanged (Flash Fire still boosts the power of Fire moves).


----------



## sanderidge

Eifie said:


> I think I'm only in two battles that take up a slot (not that either of them has moved in years), so. This is totally ridiculous but I need to spread the word of bird. Go buy your cheep cheeps!
> 
> *Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
> *DQ*: whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.
> 
> *Arena*: Oricorio Meadow
> idk how to write but it is pretty and full of flowers and stuff. The meadow is separated into four quadrants, each populated with a different colour of Oricorio flower. It is very very pretty. So pretty. Look how pretty! Cheep cheeps can take an action to drink the nectar from any of the flowers and change form according to the flower's colour. Form changes will take place at the _end_ of the round.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon is our favourite cheep cheep friend, Oricorio. We will need one Oricorio of each form (but of course they can change forms during battle, see the arena description). Mine is Sensu form! Flying and Electric inflict neutral damage on each other, to prevent Pom-Pom form from being too OP. All participating cheep cheeps have Fiery Dance, Feather Dance, Lunar Dance, Petal Dance, and Quiver Dance added to their movepool.
> 
> This battle may drag on, so I'm considering something like everyone starting off at 50% health/energy and only two actions a round so the ref doesn't need to write like, five million dance moves per round. I welcome your suggestions! (This would probably have to affect exp gain in some way, but I'll assume nobody cares about it in this battle anyway because Oricorio doesn't evolve.)
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> Eifie (Sensu Oricorio)
> Sandstone-Shadow (Baile Oricorio)
> You?! (Pa'u Oricorio)
> You?! (Pom-Pom Oricorio)


wheeze i'm here i'm queer and my cheep cheep friend is... also here and ready to fight. i'll be joinng with a pom-pom oricorio!


----------



## JackPK

Eifie said:


> I think I'm only in two battles that take up a slot (not that either of them has moved in years), so. This is totally ridiculous but I need to spread the word of bird. Go buy your cheep cheeps!
> 
> *Format*: 1&1 vs 1&1, double
> *DQ*: whatever
> *Damage Cap:* 40%?
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: Direct healing, Chill, anything that erases abilities (I don't think Oricorio has anything like that, but just in case). Spamming of Dance moves is highly encouraged.
> 
> *Arena*: Oricorio Meadow
> idk how to write but it is pretty and full of flowers and stuff. The meadow is separated into four quadrants, each populated with a different colour of Oricorio flower. It is very very pretty. So pretty. Look how pretty! Cheep cheeps can take an action to drink the nectar from any of the flowers and change form according to the flower's colour. Form changes will take place at the _end_ of the round.
> 
> *Additional Rules*: The only allowed Pokémon is our favourite cheep cheep friend, Oricorio. We will need one Oricorio of each form (but of course they can change forms during battle, see the arena description). Mine is Sensu form! Flying and Electric inflict neutral damage on each other, to prevent Pom-Pom form from being too OP. All participating cheep cheeps have Fiery Dance, Feather Dance, Lunar Dance, Petal Dance, and Quiver Dance added to their movepool.
> 
> This battle may drag on, so I'm considering something like everyone starting off at 50% health/energy and only two actions a round so the ref doesn't need to write like, five million dance moves per round. I welcome your suggestions! (This would probably have to affect exp gain in some way, but I'll assume nobody cares about it in this battle anyway because Oricorio doesn't evolve.)
> 
> *Current Participants*:
> 
> Eifie (Sensu Oricorio)
> Sandstone-Shadow (Baile Oricorio)
> You?! (Pa'u Oricorio)
> sanderidge (Pom-Pom Oricorio)


I will try to get back into ASB by taking the last slot! I'll try to keep up but just in case, poke me on Telegram if I don't give commands within a day or so of it being my turn for it :)


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Thread up once I'm home!!


----------



## Eifie

All right! We never figured out any changes to health/energy, number of actions in a round, etc., so I guess let's just start normally and modify things if they get ridiculous. Everyone put your cheep cheep in your party; ILS you can randomize the teams!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Cynder said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Burn Up
> *Arena Description:* Volcanic Slope
> This Battle takes place on the side of a volcano. It's dormant and doesn't do anything to the battle (at least at first), but it's thematically appropriate. Just don't use earthquake too frequently.
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Fire-Types only. Abilities that would grant immunity to Fire Moves do not, but their other effects remain unchanged (Flash Fire still boosts the power of Fire moves).


Mind if I accept this? Still not quite up to jumping back into ASB whole hog, but I've kinda wanted to have a super-simple battle for a little while and this should do just fine.

Now, let's see if I remember how to drive this thing...


----------



## Keldeo

Cynder said:


> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 50%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Healing, Burn Up
> *Arena Description:* Volcanic Slope
> This Battle takes place on the side of a volcano. It's dormant and doesn't do anything to the battle (at least at first), but it's thematically appropriate. Just don't use earthquake too frequently.
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Fire-Types only. Abilities that would grant immunity to Fire Moves do not, but their other effects remain unchanged (Flash Fire still boosts the power of Fire moves).





Kratos Aurion said:


> Mind if I accept this? Still not quite up to jumping back into ASB whole hog, but I've kinda wanted to have a super-simple battle for a little while and this should do just fine.
> 
> Now, let's see if I remember how to drive this thing...


I'll ref this! Thread up in a bit.


----------



## Stryke

Man, been a while since I posted one of these... anyway!

*Format:* 2 vs 2, single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* 3 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 35%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery Moves, Terrain moves
*Arena Description:* Somewhere off in a secluded forest is a giant metal dome-like structure that if we're being honest really has no business being in a forest anyway, which it doesn't. It's an abandoned research facility where some scientists attempted to toy with nature... and failed. Don''t worry, nothing evil lurks there; they just didn't get the results that the higher ups wanted, so their funding was cut, and as a result the facility had to be abandoned. However, what was it they were trying to do? Well, they were looking into how terrain moves such as Electric Terrain and Misty Terrain work, and in the process, managed to create 18 sort of inferior, man-made terrains: one for each type! 

These terrains have the same effect of amplifying moves of the same type as the active terrain by 1.2x, with the added bonus effect of weakening any moves that would normally be weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x. So, for example, if a water terrain was in effect, any water moves used then would be amplified by 1.2x, while any fire, ground, or rock moves used would have be weakened by 0.8x. However, if a type is weak to itself (Dragon or Ghost) or has no types weak to it (Normal), the 0.8x modifier does not come into effect (Or in Ghost terrains case, only affects Psychic type moves). However, these terrains aren't without their drawbacks; like I mentioned, they're inferior versions, so they can only last one round at a time before fading away to a new terrain. In addition, if it happens to become a Grass, Electric, Psychic, or Fairy terrain, it will not keep any bonus effects that it would normally have, such as negating priority moves or healing at the end of every round, and will only have the aforementioned effects of boosting or lowering certain types attacks.

To summarize:

 There are 18 "terrains", one for each type
A new random "terrain" is put into effect at the start of each round
Boosts moves of the same type as the terrain by 1.2x
Weakens moves that have types that are weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x
If a terrain has a type that is weak against itself (Dragon or Ghost) then the 1.2x modifier trumps the 0.8x modifier
If the terrain is Electric, Psychic, Fairy, or Grass, it does not have any of the bonus effects such as negating status or anything, and only boosts or weakens its according types

(Hopefully I did this right and this doesn't seem too overpowered or anything but if it is please let me know!)


----------



## Keldeo

Stryke said:


> Man, been a while since I posted one of these... anyway!
> 
> *Format:* 2 vs 2, single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* 3 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 35%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Direct Recovery Moves
> *Arena Description:* Somewhere off in a secluded forest is a giant metal dome-like structure that if we're being honest really has no business being in a forest anyway, which it doesn't. It's an abandoned research facility where some scientists attempted to toy with nature... and failed. Don''t worry, nothing evil lurks there; they just didn't get the results that the higher ups wanted, so their funding was cut, and as a result the facility had to be abandoned. However, what was it they were trying to do? Well, they were looking into how terrain moves such as Electric Terrain and Misty Terrain work, and in the process, managed to create 18 sort of inferior, man-made terrains: one for each type!
> 
> These terrains have the same effect of amplifying moves of the same type as the active terrain by 1.2x, with the added bonus effect of weakening any moves that would normally be weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x. So, for example, if a water terrain was in effect, any water moves used then would be amplified by 1.2x, while any fire, ground, or rock moves used would have be weakened by 0.8x. However, if a type is weak to itself (Dragon or Ghost) or has no types weak to it (Normal), the 0.8x modifier does not come into effect (Or in Ghost terrains case, only affects Psychic type moves). However, these terrains aren't without their drawbacks; like I mentioned, they're inferior versions, so they can only last one round at a time before fading away to a new terrain. In addition, if it happens to become a Grass, Electric, Psychic, or Fairy terrain, it will not keep any bonus effects that it would normally have, such as negating priority moves or healing at the end of every round, and will only have the aforementioned effects of boosting or lowering certain types attacks.
> 
> To summarize:
> 
> There are 18 "terrains", one for each type
> A new random "terrain" is put into effect at the start of each round
> Boosts moves of the same type as the terrain by 1.2x
> Weakens moves that have types that are weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x
> If a terrain has a type that is weak against itself (Dragon or Ghost) then the 1.2x modifier trumps the 0.8x modifier
> If the terrain is Electric, Psychic, Fairy, or Grass, it does not have any of the bonus effects such as negating status or anything, and only boosts or weakens its according types
> 
> (Hopefully I did this right and this doesn't seem too overpowered or anything but if it is please let me know!)


Ooh, this arena looks interesting! I’ll take this challenge.

Just to clarify, would normal Terrain moves or Terrain-dependent abilities/items still work along with the terrain in the arena?


----------



## Stryke

Keldeo said:


> Ooh, this arena looks interesting! I’ll take this challenge.
> 
> Just to clarify, would normal Terrain moves or Terrain-dependent abilities/items still work along with the terrain in the arena?


Ooh, yeah, probably should've specified that... But anyway, normal Terrain moves are banned, so I'll edit the Banned Moves section to reflect that, as is the Terrain Extender. However, all the Terrain seeds are allowed, in addition to any Terrain dependent abilities, as long as the corresponding terrain happens to show up.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

here's a challenge for Stryke

*Format:* 4v4 single

*Style:* Set

*DQ Time: *49 hours

*Damage Cap:* 40%

*Banned Moves*: OHKO's, Direct Recovery 1/Mon, Chills 3/Mon, Splash

*Story:* Upon a bright, sunny day in Asber, a bystander finds a note taped, upside-down, to the doors of the central hall.

"you fucks skipped out on a battle for halloween to play mafia so we're making our own spooky decisions and going yo this stupid mansion.

xoxo,
Phoenix & Stryke"

*Arena Description:* Spooky Scary Man-si-on
The battle takes place in a haunted mansion, fit with its own mildly perturbed spirit! He's mostly complaining about how his mansion is always haunted by humans and how he just fixed that leak and how he's getting a restraining order. Funny stuff. There are two floors to the mansion, the bottom having 6 rooms while the top has 5, with the center room instead having a balcony overlooking the foyer. A Pokémon can take an action to move to another room vertically or horizontally, while one flying pokémon can fly up from the foyer to the second floor balcony without taking an action. The ghost, Phil, is only really there to complain. Water for certain rooms can only be found in the bathroom on the bottom floor, in the top left corner of the map. 

*Additional Rules:* Phil must be acknowledged in every ref post or he kills everyone.


----------



## Stryke

RedneckPhoenix said:


> here's a challenge for Stryke
> 
> *Format:* 4v4 single
> 
> *Style:* Set
> 
> *DQ Time: *49 hours
> 
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> 
> *Banned Moves*: OHKO's, Direct Recovery 1/Mon, Chills 3/Mon, Splash
> 
> *Story:* Upon a bright, sunny day in Asber, a bystander finds a note taped, upside-down, to the doors of the central hall.
> 
> "you fucks skipped out on a battle for halloween to play mafia so we're making our own spooky decisions and going yo this stupid mansion.
> 
> xoxo,
> Phoenix & Stryke"
> 
> *Arena Description:* Spooky Scary Man-si-on
> The battle takes place in a haunted mansion, fit with its own mildly perturbed spirit! He's mostly complaining about how his mansion is always haunted by humans and how he just fixed that leak and how he's getting a restraining order. Funny stuff. There are two floors to the mansion, the bottom having 6 rooms while the top has 5, with the center room instead having a balcony overlooking the foyer. A Pokémon can take an action to move to another room vertically or horizontally, while one flying pokémon can fly up from the foyer to the second floor balcony without taking an action. The ghost, Phil, is only really there to complain. Water for certain rooms can only be found in the bathroom on the bottom floor, in the top left corner of the map.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* Phil must be acknowledged in every ref post or he kills everyone.


Hey guys that's me
(Accepted)


----------



## kyeugh

for mewtini.

*Format:* 3v3 single
*Style:* switch
*DQ:* 1 week
*Damage Cap:*40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct heals, 
*Arena Description:* psychic blaze. the battle takes place on a website. water can be summoned as necessary.  by default, a 1.2x bonus is granted to the dark type. one action can be consumed to change the site's style to one of the following, and it will remain until someone switches it again: green to grass, white to ice, pink to fairy, blue to water.


----------



## mewtini

Nira said:


> for mewtini.
> 
> *Format:* 3v3 single
> *Style:* switch
> *DQ:* 1 week
> *Damage Cap:*40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO, direct heals,
> *Arena Description:* psychic blaze. the battle takes place on a website. water can be summoned as necessary.  by default, a 1.2x bonus is granted to the dark type. one action can be consumed to change the site's style to one of the following, and it will remain until someone switches it again: green to grass, white to ice, pink to fairy, blue to water.


accepted as fuck


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Stryke said:


> Format: 2 vs 2, single
> Style: Switch
> DQ: 3 weeks
> Damage Cap: 35%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, Direct Recovery Moves
> Arena Description: Somewhere off in a secluded forest is a giant metal dome-like structure that if we're being honest really has no business being in a forest anyway, which it doesn't. It's an abandoned research facility where some scientists attempted to toy with nature... and failed. Don''t worry, nothing evil lurks there; they just didn't get the results that the higher ups wanted, so their funding was cut, and as a result the facility had to be abandoned. However, what was it they were trying to do? Well, they were looking into how terrain moves such as Electric Terrain and Misty Terrain work, and in the process, managed to create 18 sort of inferior, man-made terrains: one for each type!
> 
> These terrains have the same effect of amplifying moves of the same type as the active terrain by 1.2x, with the added bonus effect of weakening any moves that would normally be weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x. So, for example, if a water terrain was in effect, any water moves used then would be amplified by 1.2x, while any fire, ground, or rock moves used would have be weakened by 0.8x. However, if a type is weak to itself (Dragon or Ghost) or has no types weak to it (Normal), the 0.8x modifier does not come into effect (Or in Ghost terrains case, only affects Psychic type moves). However, these terrains aren't without their drawbacks; like I mentioned, they're inferior versions, so they can only last one round at a time before fading away to a new terrain. In addition, if it happens to become a Grass, Electric, Psychic, or Fairy terrain, it will not keep any bonus effects that it would normally have, such as negating priority moves or healing at the end of every round, and will only have the aforementioned effects of boosting or lowering certain types attacks.
> 
> To summarize:
> There are 18 "terrains", one for each type
> A new random "terrain" is put into effect at the start of each round
> Boosts moves of the same type as the terrain by 1.2x
> Weakens moves that have types that are weak to the type of the terrain by 0.8x
> If a terrain has a type that is weak against itself (Dragon or Ghost) then the 1.2x modifier trumps the 0.8x modifier
> If the terrain is Electric, Psychic, Fairy, or Grass, it does not have any of the bonus effects such as negating status or anything, and only boosts or weakens its according types
> 
> (Hopefully I did this right and this doesn't seem too overpowered or anything but if it is please let me know!)





Keldeo said:


> Ooh, this arena looks interesting! I’ll take this challenge.
> 
> Just to clarify, would normal Terrain moves or Terrain-dependent abilities/items still work along with the terrain in the arena?





Stryke said:


> Ooh, yeah, probably should've specified that... But anyway, normal Terrain moves are banned, so I'll edit the Banned Moves section to reflect that, as is the Terrain Extender. However, all the Terrain seeds are allowed, in addition to any Terrain dependent abilities, as long as the corresponding terrain happens to show up.




I shall ref this battle. ASB 2019, yo. Working on the ref stuff as we speak. Thread will be up as soon as it's all finished.


----------



## Trinket

HEY... who wants a ref.  I will ref a battle!  (A quest battle works too!)  ASB 2019??!


----------



## Cynder

i put a couple of things in the emergency ref forum so i can clear my queue, so when i have a spot open:


Open Challenge:
*Format:* 2v2 Singles
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
*Arena: Ancient Arena*
A tall ruined wall surrounds the field, collapsed in multiple places. There is a small pond to the side which can supply any water needed.

*Additional Rules:* base pokemon that can evolve only


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Stryke vs. Keldeo thread is open.


----------



## Eifie

Challenge for RNP! This can be reduced or no rewards or whatever, idc.

*Format:* 1v1 single
*Style:* duh
*DQ:* 24 hours. Taking this battle seriously is not allowed.
*Damage Cap:* none
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
*Arena Description:* The arena is the Telecod chat. Ref can make of this what they will.
*Additional Rules:* Posting words for your commands is not allowed. All commands must be one or more memes + a command string. No abusing memes to just layer your commands onto an image. Here is a (rushed) sample command:







*Sheer Cold ~ Sheer Cold ~ Sheer Cold*


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Accepted as hell. Er, I mean.

https://imgflip.com/memegenerator


----------



## kyeugh

Eifie said:


> Challenge for RNP! This can be reduced or no rewards or whatever, idc.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 single
> *Style:* duh
> *DQ:* 24 hours. Taking this battle seriously is not allowed.
> *Damage Cap:* none
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* none
> *Arena Description:* The arena is the Telecod chat. Ref can make of this what they will.
> *Additional Rules:* Posting words for your commands is not allowed. All commands must be one or more memes + a command string. No abusing memes to just layer your commands onto an image. Here is a (rushed) sample command:
> 
> [some meme shit]
> 
> *Sheer Cold ~ Sheer Cold ~ Sheer Cold*





RedneckPhoenix said:


> Accepted as hell. Er, I mean.
> 
> [some more meme shit]


i'll take this one.  thread up shortly :B


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Cynder said:


> i put a couple of things in the emergency ref forum so i can clear my queue, so when i have a spot open:
> 
> 
> Open Challenge:
> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
> *Arena: Ancient Arena*
> A tall ruined wall surrounds the field, collapsed in multiple places. There is a small pond to the side which can supply any water needed.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* base pokemon that can evolve only


Is this still open? I'd like to fight.


----------



## Cynder

I liek Squirtles said:


> Is this still open? I'd like to fight.


I don't yet have a slot open (I think), the one battle I thought would be quickly finished wasn't. Sorry (Although Sandstone Shadow may be working on it, I know the writing part can take a lot of time)


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Cynder said:


> I don't yet have a slot open (I think), the one battle I thought would be quickly finished wasn't. Sorry (Although Sandstone Shadow may be working on it, I know the writing part can take a lot of time)


The last round of the Alola battle is up - I'd say you're clear to take this one! :)


----------



## Cynder

I liek Squirtles said:


> Is this still open? I'd like to fight.





Sandstone-Shadow said:


> The last round of the Alola battle is up - I'd say you're clear to take this one! :)


Challenge accepted!


----------



## Trinket

I'll ref that!


----------



## shy ♡

imma try this shit out again yo be patient i'm dumb

Format: 1 vs 1, single
DQ: Two weeks
Damage Cap: 40%
Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, attract, direct recovery moves
Arena Description: playground
ur in a playground, man. there's a swingset and a sandbox and monkeybars and one of those fancy slide things and p much anything u can think of that should exist in a playground. it looks like this







let's GO! >:3c


----------



## Trinket

shy ♡;670537 said:
			
		

> imma try this shit out again yo be patient i'm dumb
> 
> Format: 1 vs 1, single
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, attract, direct recovery moves
> Arena Description: playground
> ur in a playground, man. there's a swingset and a sandbox and monkeybars and one of those fancy slide things and p much anything u can think of that should exist in a playground. it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> let's GO! >:3c[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'll fight u hell yea >:3c


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

Trinket said:


> I'll fight u hell yea >:3c





			
				shy ♡;670537 said:
			
		

> imma try this shit out again yo be patient i'm dumb
> 
> Format: 1 vs 1, single
> DQ: Two weeks
> Damage Cap: 40%
> Banned/Restricted Moves: OHKOs, attract, direct recovery moves
> Arena Description: playground
> ur in a playground, man. there's a swingset and a sandbox and monkeybars and one of those fancy slide things and p much anything u can think of that should exist in a playground. it looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's GO! >:3c



i'll ref this.


----------



## RedneckPhoenix

thread's up


----------



## Novae

Challenge for anyone that won't curbstomp me because I'm new (preferably a newer player):

*Format:* 3 v 3 single
*Style:* Switch
*DQ:* One week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* someone who knows what they're doing can fill this out
*Arena Description/Additional Rules:* Other player/ref can fill this out


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> Challenge for anyone that won't curbstomp me because I'm new (preferably a newer player):
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* someone who knows what they're doing can fill this out
> *Arena Description/Additional Rules:* Other player/ref can fill this out


People usually ban OHKOs, and possibly Perish Song and Super Fang! Some people like to ban Attract because it can be really annoying. It's also common to ban or limit direct healing (Recover, Rest, etc.) and Chills so that battles don't take absolutely forever. I'd recommend doing that for yours for sure because the damage cap is pretty low (and/or you might want to raise your damage cap, 40% is a good number).


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> People usually ban OHKOs, and possibly Perish Song and Super Fang! Some people like to ban Attract because it can be really annoying. It's also common to ban or limit direct healing (Recover, Rest, etc.) and Chills so that battles don't take absolutely forever. I'd recommend doing that for yours for sure because the damage cap is pretty low (and/or you might want to raise your damage cap, 40% is a good number).


Wait is the damage cap per turn or per move


----------



## Eifie

Chemist1422 said:


> Wait is the damage cap per turn or per move


per round (i.e. 3 actions)!


----------



## sanderidge

Chemist1422 said:


> Challenge for anyone that won't curbstomp me because I'm new (preferably a newer player):
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* someone who knows what they're doing can fill this out
> *Arena Description/Additional Rules:* Other player/ref can fill this out


gah i'm currently capped for battles, otherwise i'd take this! (i might have been here for a while but i've literally never won a battle lmao) i hope you find a good opponent tho!!


----------



## Novae

Eifie said:


> per round (i.e. 3 actions)!


Alright I'll edit it to 40 now


sanderidge said:


> gah i'm currently capped for battles, otherwise i'd take this! (i might have been here for a while but i've literally never won a battle lmao) i hope you find a good opponent tho!!


that's fine (I didn't even know there was a limit tbh)


----------



## shy ♡

i'm looking to _ref_ a battle and try to get back into the swing of things~ so here's an open challenge for two battlers, with me as ref!

*Format:* 3 vs 3
*Style:* set
*DQ:* 2 weeks
*Damage Cap:* none (can be added, but since each pokemon is out for such a short time, and the winner is calculated by total score, it seems redundant)
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohkos, attract, super fang, anything the battlers want added
*Arena Description:* The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier's Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.

Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta's rules... or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.

*Additional Rules:* -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won't add anywhere near as much.

-If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:

Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.

As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig's trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.

As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.


----------



## Panini

Chemist1422 said:


> Challenge for anyone that won't curbstomp me because I'm new (preferably a newer player):
> 
> *Format:* 3 v 3 single
> *Style:* Switch
> *DQ:* One week
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* someone who knows what they're doing can fill this out
> *Arena Description/Additional Rules:* Other player/ref can fill this out


Hey uhhhhhhhhhhhh

I happen to also be completely new and am also in preference of not being first battle curbstomped


----------



## Novae

Panini said:


> Hey uhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I happen to also be completely new and am also in preference of not being first battle curbstomped


Sounds great!

If we get a ref they can fill out restricted moves/arena stuff


----------



## Eifie

I will ref Chemist vs Panini! Y'all can use the ref test arena which is basically a generic arena with no move restrictions:



> ASB Central Stadium
> 
> Although designed to be a state-of-the-art battling facility and located at the very heart of ASB Central's battle district, ASB Central Stadium actually sees very little use. Most battlers prefer the infinite variety of the holodrome's simulated arenas to the basic, if impressive, stadium field, and official tournaments tend to feature tours of other regions rather than a homefield brawl. There's nothing much to say about the battlefield: it's a large, rectangular arena covered in astroturf. A circular pool will open in its center if a Pokémon requiring water to move around in is sent out. In this arena, Pokémon can summon absolutely anything they need for their attacks: tidal waves, boulders, and so on are in ready supply.


For banned/restricted moves, you can go the typical route of banning OHKOs, Perish Song, Super Fang, Endeavour, and direct healing. Lemme know if you're cool with this and I'll set up the thread!

(I apologize in advance for my quality of writing, I used to be decent but then I stopped reffing for like 4 years)


----------



## Panini

Eifie said:


> I will ref Chemist vs Panini! Y'all can use the ref test arena which is basically a generic arena with no move restrictions:
> 
> 
> 
> For banned/restricted moves, you can go the typical route of banning OHKOs, Perish Song, Super Fang, Endeavour, and direct healing. Lemme know if you're cool with this and I'll set up the thread!
> 
> (I apologize in advance for my quality of writing, I used to be decent but then I stopped reffing for like 4 years)


Sweet! Good on my end o/


----------



## Novae

I’m good with it too!

_HYPE!_


----------



## Superbird

shy ♡;671159 said:
			
		

> i'm looking to _ref_ a battle and try to get back into the swing of things~ so here's an open challenge for two battlers, with me as ref!
> 
> *Format:* 3 vs 3
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* none (can be added, but since each pokemon is out for such a short time, and the winner is calculated by total score, it seems redundant)
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* ohkos, attract, anything the battlers want added
> *Arena Description:* The battle takes place right outside the Battle Frontier's Battle Arena facility, out in the open air. The immediate area is covered in nicely manicured grass and a few flowers. The Arena building itself is surrounded on three sides by water and a small pond sits on the other side of the battlers, so water moves can be used and Water-types that need to swim can do so. The battlers cannot move away from the immediate area, so heading towards the plaza or another facility is forbidden. Maps of the general area can be found on this page.
> 
> Since this match is happening so close to the Arena, it seems such a shame not to follow Greta's rules... or, at least, a variation on them. As such, both battlers will send out their Pokémon and attack for three battle rounds (a total of 9 attacks per Pokémon) before the ref calls a halt. After the three rounds both Pokémon are recalled and unable to continue in the current battle, and their current health, energy and status are noted for later. Both trainers will then send out their next Pokémon and continue for the next three rounds. At the end (which should be nine total rounds), the health and energy of all Pokémon is totaled and whichever trainer has the highest score wins.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* -If a Pokémon has fainted, either due to HP loss OR energy loss, the battle stops right where it is (even if it has not yet been three rounds) and both Pokémon are recalled. Fainted Pokémon DO still count toward the final score, but as either their health or their energy is at 0% they won't add anywhere near as much.
> 
> -If, at the end of the three rounds, a battler is afflicted with a status condition, that condition detracts from their final score as follows:
> 
> Paralyzed, Burned, Confused: -10 points
> Poisoned, Attracted: -15 points
> Asleep, Frozen: -20 points
> If the Pokémon has more than one status condition, only the first one they were afflicted with detracts full points; all others afterwards only detract five, no matter what they are.
> 
> As an example of how scoring works: Trainer A sends out a Treecko and Trainer B sends out a Turtwig. Treecko and Turtwig battle for three rounds; Treecko finishes with 64% HP and 72% energy and Turtwig finishes with 71% HP and 59% energy. Treecko has also been poisoned by Toxic. Both Pokémon stop battling and so their scores would look like this: Turtwig (71H + 59E = 130), Treecko (64H + 72E – 15 [poison] = 121). Therefore, Trainer B (Turtwig's trainer) would have the lead with 130 points over 121.
> 
> As far as TCoDASB battles are concerned, experience is determined like this: all Pokémon get the usual 1 experience point for being sent into battle, and if one Pokémon actually knocks another out it will get the 1 experience point as normal. If neither Pokémon faints at the end of three rounds, the one with the lower score (Treecko in the above example) is considered knocked out for the purposes of experience, so Turtwig would get the extra 1 exp.


I'm not entirely sure what my active battle queue looks like right now, but since hardly anything has happened here for the past six months, I think I'm safe to take this. May I?

(and if so, can we add Super Fang to the list of banned moves?)


----------



## shy ♡

Superbird said:


> I'm not entirely sure what my active battle queue looks like right now, but since hardly anything has happened here for the past six months, I think I'm safe to take this. May I?
> 
> (and if so, can we add Super Fang to the list of banned moves?)


u got it! added super fang. now u just need an opponent <w<


----------



## mewtini

shy ♡;671159 said:
			
		

> i'm looking to _ref_ a battle and try to get back into the swing of things~ so here's an open challenge for two battlers, with me as ref!





Superbird said:


> I'm not entirely sure what my active battle queue looks like right now, but since hardly anything has happened here for the past six months, I think I'm safe to take this. May I?
> 
> (and if so, can we add Super Fang to the list of banned moves?)


i'll take it!


----------



## shy ♡

mewtini said:


> i'll take it!


heck yeck! lemme remember how to set this up hahah thread will be up soon >:3c


----------



## Hydreigon25

3vs3 Single 
Style: set
DQ: 2 weeks 
Damage Cap: 10% or the normal/most common ? 
Banned Moves: OhKO moves 
Terrain: ASB Central Stadium


----------



## TheWanderer

Hello. I'm new here and looking to battle.

*Format:* 1v1 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 30%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO Moves, No "Chills," No Self-Heals
*Arena Description:* A small, hard-packed dirt field with nothing standing in the way of the two Pokemon duking it out.
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


----------



## Hydreigon25

TheWanderer said:


> Hello. I'm new here and looking to battle.
> 
> *Format:* 1v1 Single
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 1 Week
> *Damage Cap:* 30%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO Moves, No "Chills," No Self-Heals
> *Arena Description:* A small, hard-packed dirt field with nothing standing in the way of the two Pokemon duking it out.
> *Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


i accept


----------



## Darkwire

Cynder said:


> i put a couple of things in the emergency ref forum so i can clear my queue, so when i have a spot open:
> 
> 
> Open Challenge:
> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style:* Set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKOs, Perish Song, Moves that knock the user out
> *Arena: Ancient Arena*
> A tall ruined wall surrounds the field, collapsed in multiple places. There is a small pond to the side which can supply any water needed.
> 
> *Additional Rules:* base pokemon that can evolve only


I accept the challenge!   (If it's still available.)


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Alright, i really want to do ASB so i can't wait to submit a challenge.


*Format:* 2v2 Singles
*Style: *Switch. We can switch out our Pokémon in a way similar to playing against NPCs in pokémon video games.
*DQ: *Like a week or so. A little more is fine but TRY AND KEEP IT TO A WEEK.
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
*Arena Description:* A tournament at a small dojo, there were about 8 trainers and me and whoever else moved up the ranks, ready for a battle. This is a tournament for trainers just setting off on their journey, so evolved pokémon aren't welcome h*ere.
Additional Rules:* Again, no evolved pokémon.


----------



## haneko

@IndigoEmmy
Sure, I'll take you on! This will be my first battle too.

I guess we just need a ref now. Anyone willing?


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Yaaaaay
Is it alright if I change that to 3v3?


----------



## haneko

Sure!


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> Alright, i really want to do ASB so i can't wait to submit a challenge.
> 
> 
> *Format:* 2v2 Singles
> *Style: *Switch. We can switch out our Pokémon in a way similar to playing against NPCs in pokémon video games.
> *DQ: *Like a week or so. A little more is fine but TRY AND KEEP IT TO A WEEK.
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:* OHKO moves
> *Arena Description:* A tournament at a small dojo, there were about 8 trainers and me and whoever else moved up the ranks, ready for a battle. This is a tournament for trainers just setting off on their journey, so evolved pokémon aren't welcome h*ere.
> Additional Rules:* Again, no evolved pokémon.


@IndigoEmmy @myuma

@Sandstone-Shadow and I will pick this one up! She'll do the writing and I'll do the numbers. SS will put up a thread soon! (note to SS: they changed the battle to 3v3 singles)

IndigoEmmy, could you clarify the mechanics for how you want switching to work? Normally the switching mechanics in ASB are a bit different from the games, but I forget how exactly they work; I think the round ends at the end of the action where someone switches.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Uhh... switch whenever you want, and when an opponent sends out a pokémon you can send out a different pokémon then the one already out.


----------



## Eifie

IndigoEmmy said:


> Uhh... switch whenever you want, and when an opponent sends out a pokémon you can send out a different pokémon then the one already out.


Okay so say I'm commanding second and I decide to switch Pokémon on my second action. Is it like, the round ends after the second action, and also the other person can choose to switch their Pokémon without using an action?

Or do you mean: switching works as normal, but when you KO an opponent's Pokémon, they choose a new Pokémon to send out and you can also choose to switch then?


----------



## haneko

Eifie said:


> Is it like, the round ends after the second action, and also the other person can choose to switch their Pokémon without using an action?


I think this is what Emmy means (though I’ll wait for her to confirm...)

I do have my own question though: my Solosis is holding a Life Orb and has the Magic Guard ability. In the games this would mean it doesn’t take damage from Life Orb, but it still gains the power boost. Is it the same in ASB?

Thanks to you and Sandstone-Shadow for agreeing to ref!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> Is it like, the round ends after the second action, and also the other person can choose to switch their Pokémon without using an action?





myuma said:


> I think this is what Emmy means (though I’ll wait for her to confirm...)


Yep, that would be the one! :D


----------



## Eifie

Gotcha!

And yes, that's how the Life Orb should work.

I'll remind SS to put up the thread today.


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Eifie said:


> Gotcha!
> 
> And yes, that's how the Life Orb should work.
> 
> I'll remind SS to put up the thread today.


YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY thanks so much Eifie and Sandstone-Shadow i'm sooooo exited!!!!!!!!
also...


myuma said:


> I do have my own question though: my Solosis is holding a Life Orb and has the Magic Guard ability. In the games this would mean it doesn’t take damage from Life Orb, but it still gains the power boost. Is it the same in ASB?


good strategy, now i know it hee hee hee! but wait, my hatterene has a life Orb and the magic guard ability and she still takes damage from it so is this new in SwSh or...

EDIT: lol she has the magic bounce ability. ok my bad.
EDIT #2: I got the 1000th post in this thread, wow!

EDIT 3?: Without trying to sound like an impatient little kid (which, imao, is kind of what i am waiting for my first anime style battle), when is the thread going to be created i can hardly wait. I feel tempted to ping.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Thread is up, @IndigoEmmy and @myuma! :D


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Spoiler: A spoiler to contain my exitement



YAAAAAAY I CANNOT CONTAIN MY EXITEMENT


----------



## Mr. Ultracool

So, I'd really love to try out ASB - would anybody want to battle me?

*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 25%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:  *-
*Arena Description:* A small, hard-packed dirt field with nothing standing in the way of the two Pokemon duking it out.
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


----------



## Eifie

someone battle this man, I voluntell @Sandstone-Shadow to help me ref the battle

btw @Mr. Ultracool I would recommend having a damage cap higher than 25% and/or limiting the use of direct healing moves to prevent the battle from dragging on forever; especially with such a low damage cap a Pokémon could really easily heal off all the damage taken in a single round and restore most of the energy expended with just a single Chill. if you're wondering about what are reasonable numbers, a 35-40% damage cap is usually a good amount (I guess the first post of this thread is sort of out-of-date, haha), and you could also choose to add a restriction such as "1 direct healing move per Pokémon" or even banning direct heals altogether depending on how you want your battle to go! if you like 25%, banning direct heals altogether would probably be the best way to go to have a reasonable-speed battle with that damage cap.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> someone battle this man, I voluntell @Sandstone-Shadow to help me ref the battle


I've been voluntold :O I think Eif and I are just a singular reffing unit now lol. 

(I accept the voluntelling)


----------



## Eifie

(btw if someone else wants to ref the battle then by all means. :p I just want to make sure that new players aren't left waiting for a ref)


----------



## qenya

I'd love to take you up! Also happy with Eifie's rule suggestions. I can't do 3v3 though - I only have two Pokémon so far.


----------



## Eifie

kokorico said:


> I'd love to take you up! Also happy with Eifie's rule suggestions. I can't do 3v3 though - I only have two Pokémon so far.


There are a bunch of free Pokémon looking for trainers in the trading post thread, if one happens to catch your eye!

@Mr. Ultracool let me know what you decide on for the rules, and then we'll get this started.


----------



## Mr. Ultracool

Eifie said:


> @Mr. Ultracool let me know what you decide on for the rules, and then we'll get this started


Thanks for telling me what kind of rules are usually used here - I just copied them together from various posts here   

*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week
*Damage Cap:* 40%
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *-
*Arena Description:* A small, hard-packed dirt field with nothing standing in the way of the two Pokemon duking it out.
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


----------



## Eifie

Great! It looks like Keldeo has already sent kokorico a Phantump, so we can set up the thread as soon as e accepts the gift in the db.


----------



## qenya

Oh, sorry, I hadn't actually noticed anything had happened, or that I needed to do something on my end too! I've collected the gift now - thank you, @Keldeo!

Ready when you are.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Thread is up @Mr. Ultracool and @kokorico!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

This is a challenge for @JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen 
*Format: *2v2
*Style: *Switch
*DQ: *5 days
*Damage Cap: *None
*Banned/Restricted Moves: *THE USUAL MOVES
*Arena Description: * A decent sized pavillion in a park, where a referee, hoping to take a break had to get caught up in yet another foolish pokémon battle. 
*Additional Rules: *Use the environment to your advantage as much as you can or something!


----------



## OliTheGeek

*Banned/Restricted Moves: *THE USUAL MOVES
 what are the "usual moves?"


----------



## IndigoClaudia

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> *Banned/Restricted Moves: *THE USUAL MOVES
> what are the "usual moves?"


Healing moves, ohko moves, super fang.


----------



## OliTheGeek

ok


----------



## IndigoClaudia

So is that a yes... or a no?


----------



## OliTheGeek

i accept this challenge


----------



## IndigoClaudia

Alright, but who will ref it. I know @Sandstone-Shadow and @Eifie are pretty busy reffing lately, so... :C eh whatever we'll figure it out.


----------



## Eifie

@I liek Squirtles and @Flora also expressed interest in reffing recently, not sure if they still have time!


----------



## IndigoClaudia

We've pinged them, so they should have an answer soon! :D


----------



## Flora

Squirtles asked if I’d be able to do the narration for his numbers! So it depends on him, hehe; numbers hard for me


----------



## Hydreigon25

So, I want to try out ASB with a simple battle

​*Format:​* 3v3 Single
​*Style:​* Set
​*DQ:​* 1 Week ?
​*Damage Cap:​* 15%
​*Banned/Restricted Moves:  ​*-
​*Arena Description:​* Undecided 
​*Additional Rules:​* Unevolved Pokemon only.​


----------



## Novae

Hydreigon25 said:


> So, I want to try out ASB with a simple battle
> 
> 
> 
> *Format:*
> 
> 3v3 Single
> 
> 
> *Style:*
> 
> Set
> 
> 
> *DQ:*
> 
> 1 Week ?
> 
> 
> *Damage Cap:*
> 
> 15%
> 
> 
> *Banned/Restricted Moves:  *
> 
> -
> 
> 
> *Arena Description:*
> 
> Undecided
> 
> 
> *Additional Rules:*
> 
> Unevolved Pokemon only.


you know it’s kind of hard to read these posts on roar of time


----------



## Hydreigon25

So, I want to try out ASB with a simple battle



*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week ?
*Damage Cap:* 15%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:  *- ( None )
*Arena Description:* Undecided 
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


I apologize, i hope this is more organized ( easier to read )


----------



## Hydreigon25

@kokorico, @Seshas @Trebek, @RedneckPhoenix, @Mist1422 or anyone else

So, I want to try out ASB with a simple battle



*Format:* 3v3 Single
*Style:* Set
*DQ:* 1 Week ?
*Damage Cap:* 15%
*Banned/Restricted Moves:  *- ( None )
*Arena Description:* Undecided 
*Additional Rules:* Unevolved Pokemon only.


----------

